# Real Life Rantings!  Argh!



## YayGollum

What is up, dudes? This is the Official Real Life Rantings thread for the Illustrious Guild Of Outcasts! Argh! This is for any kind of craziness that bothers you in real life. I think that there have been other threads like this before, but oh well. This will be superly different because it's only for Outcasts. Should be lots of rantings about evil popular people. I don't know. It's necessary, though. I don't have a rant right now. sorry.


----------



## Ice Man

Basically, I'm devastated now. College sucks!!!


----------



## YayGollum

I believe it. So does high school. So does high school people telling you to get into a college.


----------



## Wolfshead

Americanisation. Especially the language changes from British English, American _Football_ (football, my foot, excuse the pun). And all the ridiculous changes to Harry Potter.

*Awaits execution*


----------



## Courtney

I don't know if i have said this before, but it really bothers me when people walk up (or down) moving escalators! You have to think you are pretty important if you cant even wait for the escalator to do its job and take you to the next floor... I mean, how pompous can people get!


----------



## Wolfshead

The thing is with those escalators, is that they go so slowly! For those of that are fit, and not used to having to wait around for ages, walking up is just so much simpler, thus leaving you with more time in the record store.


----------



## EverEve

*pretends to execute CraigSmith*

Snobbish people....I cannot stand them! Arg...I get mad just thinking about them! PLUS!: I seem to have moved into a town full of them! And the school...argh...they're all preps and populars, save a few, and I cannot stand it, but of course, Ive already mentioned that.


----------



## HobbitGirl

The lack of diversity in this town is REALLY GETTING ON MY NERVES. Almost everyone in my school looks, acts, and thinks the same way. They're all a bunch of twittery Barbie dolls. And the guys...are just as bad, if not worse. None of them ever has an intelligent thing to say. EVER. I know only a handful of people who are non-comformist, and if it weren't for them, I would have lost my mind a LONG time ago.

Outcasts stick together!


----------



## Dragon

hobbitgirl, you should start dressing exactly opposite of the people in your town and use really big words around the dumb people, thats funny.

Oh, and Courtney, This will annoy you, but I like to walk up and down the escalators, but not because I'm in a hurry but because its fun. If it's any consolation I don't walk on them when other people are on them.

What's bugging me is that I have a really good friend who lives two states away (I live in the USA) And I only get to see him like 5 days each year!!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

These may be contradictory things, but hey, just call me "can't-make-up-her-mind Mindy":
I rant against mouchers, penny-pinchers, and perfectionists. 
Some people really need to loosen up. (Ya mean like me myself?)
Today tho, I am most ranting about people at work (admin types) who either change passwords or add passwords that you need to do your job, but neglect to tell you. And along that line I really dislike passive-agressive co-workers. See you guys - when you graduate from school, you just trade one set of problems for a different set of problems.


----------



## EverEve

I hate my town (all of the people here are like one person with a gazillion different bodies, i swear), people who walk slow, people who are perfectionist goody-goodies, and people who hurt people just because they are really nice...maybe even too nice.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

> people who hurt people just because they are really nice...maybe even too nice.



Who is too nice? The ones doing the hurting or the hurtees. What is TOO nice? Are you saying the perfectionists are hurting you for being TOO nice to some outsider? How soon can you get away from that small town in the Midwest? (I'm guessing! he, he.).


----------



## Froggum

What really annoys me is people who are really eager to sound intelligent, but have no idea what they are talking about. So they mix up their facts or use really big words they don't understand and just end up sounding dumber than they would have if they just talked normally. It kinda bugs me.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

I do that - but that's why I'm an Outcast. Since I don't know anything, everything I say HAS to be an opinion. (But I'm very opinionated.)


----------



## Froggum

I don't mind opinions. I mean, to have an opinion, you have to have some idea of what you're talking about. But just blabbing on and on with nothing to say... that bugs me.

I'm pretty opinionated myself.


----------



## EverEve

Mindy: I hate it when evil people hurt really sweet people because they are too nice to say no. My BFF, for example, cannot for the life of her say 'no' to her friends, which get her into a lot of trouble, in some way shape or form. THAT is being TOO nice.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Dragon: I do use "big words", not to mess with people, but just because that's the way I am.

What REALLY gets on my nerves sometimes is when I'm talking and I use a word that someone within earshot doesn't know. Then they say, "You use big words." They say that even if it's a ONE SYLLABLE word like strife! IT'S NOT BIG IF IT'S ONLY ONE SYLLABLE AND FIVE LETTERS LONG!!!

Sorry about that.

But at school if I hear the phrase "you use big words" one more time...


----------



## Froggum

I know exactly what you mean. Half my family is like that. My grandmother is so poorly educated she can barely understand me. Its frustrating. Big words are lots of fun, as long as you know what they mean.


----------



## EverEve

That word thing annoys me too!! Plus, when I'm carrying my LotR books (yall know the one: its with all three books in one...), people are always coming up to me and are like "Thats such a big book, and the words are tiny! How BORING!"...What does length and font-size have to do with the content of a book?! Really, some people...


----------



## Froggum

AUGH! I know! I LOVE huge books. Harry Potter, Weis/Hickman books, Gone With the Wind. Most of my most favorite books are 300+ pages! Many are 500+! (Excluding all the wonderful books I became addicted to as a children's librarian.)


----------



## HobbitGirl

The book thing gets to me too! I also have the three-in-one-volume-edition of LotR, and I was carrying it around school a lot a while back. Someone asked me if it was THE BIBLE!! I mean, come on.


----------



## Froggum

Ouch! If it were any book but LOTR, I would have thrown it at him. (I'm very hot-tempered.)


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

EverEve - I think I see. You mean when someone gets taken advantage of, or is led astray?

As for big words. I personally don't run into very many people that use words of which they don't know the meaning. 

As for word crafting: I DO tend to bristle when someone mutilates perfectly good English words - like busgetti for spaghetti - (well, Italian in that case, but you know what I mean), or when they copy other people’s made-up slang (‘Ceuool’) when they don’t fit in with that group, or when, (this is the worst) when they pick on a word and overuse it to excessive triteness, until it drives you crazy.

Yay Gollum, I wonder if this thread was really a good idea. We Outcasts are proving ourselves to be the snobbiest and least tolerant set of people on this forum. Who are we to talk, we wonders, yes, we wonders.


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! It's not my fault if people turn out to be snobby. This was always just a good place to vent frustrations and get sympathy, I thought. oh well. I think you had an idea about another thread a lot like this. Try that. Doobedoobedoo...did I already rant about evil southerners and their fear of winter? sorry if I did. It makes no sense to me. They just have to buy bread and milk. They think they'll be snowed in. They shut everything down. Craziness. People up north wouldn't go this crazy! oh well. I hate their accents, too.


----------



## Froggum

Tell me about it! I'm going to school at the University of Iowa and there are all these people from warm places complaining about how cold winters are here! And it isn't even winter yet! Put on a sweater and quit yer b****in'.


----------



## Dragon

I live in the south and I have a friend who lives like 2 states up and I think it's funny what people think just because we live in the south. He tells me what his friends say when he tells them that he has a friend in texas, and they all say stuff like "euwww, is she like a hillbilly or something?" he visits once in the winter when I'm cold and he thinks the weather's fine, and once in the summer and he's burning up and wearing next to nothing. I'm fine with the differences in weather, but if you're from texas, and comfortable in texas, it's just stupid to go somewhere like , say...new york, and that makes me mad, stupid people. 

As for us being snobby, I really don't think so, there are people who complain like this in regular conversation, I mean, these ARE rantings, right?


----------



## Elfarmari

(let me preface this by saying that I'm crazy and really like learning, and cannot stand pointless classes which don't teach you anything)

I hate stupid teachers!!!! 
My calculus teacher has to be constantly corrected by her students because she does not know what she is doing. Last year in trigonometry class, we completed the entire trig book and the first three chapters in the calculus book. This year, we are almost halfway through the school year, and are just now starting the third chapter in the calculus book. Something is wrong with this picture. 
My english teacher has no control over her class, we all sit there and talk and accomplish nothing. We've had two pizza parties and three birthday parties for no apparent reason, and have read one book all year. 
French III is a complete joke, as all we know is very simple things like 'Hi, what is your name? I am fine. How are you?'
Theology (I go to a catholic high school) is really boring, and does not really teach us anything we don't already know.
In physics, we're building bridges out of balsa wood, which is relavent, but we haven't learned much. 
History actually requires some thought and work, and art is really fun.


----------



## Dragon

finally someone who feels the same way I do! In math we go over the same stuff over and over again because the teacher cannot get the students to respect her and she yells at us for stupid things like putting a red pen in a box with black pens, so no matter how many kids know the material, we never move on until EVERYONE understands which takes forever because she keeps letting the bad students sit in the back and tries to teach it to the people who already know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

There we go. Crazy school rants. Why not? I gots me four periods. 
1st is Government/Economics, which is where I am right now. It's pretty easy. I gots me a seat by a computer, so I get to show up here all the time. 
2nd is my evil math class. It's not that hard, but it's the only class I have to think in. oh well. Plenty of time in there to write when I should be taking notes. 
3rd is Latin IV. All kinds of fun. Crazy teacher. I'm the president of the Latin club. Easy class, but I have fun with it. 
4th is English IV. Very evil kids in there who exasperate the teacher so much that we hardly ever learn anything. oh well. I read in that class. 
But then, since I'm such an Outcast, I'm the president of the chess club, too, so I have something to do during lunch. sorry. Yes, I am a huge Outcast for that.


----------



## Froggum

Rest assured, high school seems like a pain in the, well, you know, right now, but when you're off on your own at college, you'll miss the easiness of it, if nothing else. Me, I'm at the University of Iowa. Its a lot of freedom, but a lot of work.

Take my Western Civ professor. She babbles on and on and on and turns every major event in early modern Europe into a feminist issue. Then there's my anthropology professor, who likes to show us monkey porn. But he's fun. My voice teacher, who is a nightmare who wants us all to speak like we're Brittish, just because she is. It goes on and on. You'll understand when you get there.


----------



## EverEve

Chess club, Yay? You don't seem the type...ah, well. I'm sure it's fun.

Math: I hates it, I hates it, I hates it!! Check it: yesterday, I stay afterschool for nearly an hour learning how to do stuff for the quiz we had today, and I understood it all. Sat down with the test in front of me: I went totally blank. Im talking completely. Twas horrible!


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, crazy Froggum person. Everybody has to rant about what they're doing at the time. Why not? Very fun! 
Anyways, Yay for the chess club! I won the speed tournament this year. Only with luck, though. oh well. I'm not very good. 
Ack, crazy Eve person! You're one of those people who isn't good at tests? Or is it just math tests? oh well. sorry about that. Craziness. Math isn't especially hard for me, just time consuming. Whoops! 
Let me see here. I don't have a rant right now.


----------



## Froggum

Crazy like a fox!

I totally undertand where y'all are coming from. I was just giving you a heads up. Actually, it really isn't so bad here. Most of you would probably love it.

On IOWA! 
GO HAWKS !!


----------



## EverEve

Yay, its just math tests! I do fine in everything else, but I sit down to take a math test, and I just go blank. But! I got 15-16 extra credit questions, so it'll be either worth 15-16, or 7-8 extra points. GO ME!

Everybody else, heres a healthy lil reminder: Unless you are totally prepared to be bored out of your mind, and started hating school/your life, do NOT, I repeat, do NOT move to Indiana! Well, maybe Indiana would be ok, but do not move to the town I am being forced to live in!!

There was my rant of the moment.


----------



## Froggum

Iowa's like that, too. Try Burlington. Our claim to fame is that we were the teritorial capital of three states and our Snake Alley is the crookedest street in the world. Impressive, huh?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

I always thought Lombard street was billed as the crookedest street. So it got beat out by Burlington Iowa? 

If you want a place not to move to, don't move to Kansas!

Well, I guess every state has it's good and it's bad. I stopped in the southern corner of Indiana one time to see the remnants of the "Limberlost". Lovely. At least the trees there are taller than they are in Kansas. 

Well, if I have to say something good about Kansas, they house the world's largest ball of twine, plus the geographical center point of the United States, and also old west towns like Abilene and Dodge City. 
As for Missouri, I can't even think of that much - well they have that country-western 'Disneyland' called BRANSON (eeooooo! I avoid it like the plague).
Doesn't Iowa really have those covered bridges down in Madison County?


----------



## Froggum

I don't know anything about MAdison County. I've never been there. But just across the river in Henderson County Illinois there's one.


----------



## Courtney

Here's a rant: I hate it when teachers give you an exam when they haven't even bothered to teach anything all semester!!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

I HATE SMOG!

I was born in California. When I was still very young I moved to Ohio. Whenever I mentioned the little fact that I'm a Californian, I always heard something along the lines of, "Oooo, I want to go to California." Now for all you people who have never been to Southern California and dream of going to Disneyland and Hollywood, let me just say this: smog. Los Angeles is the smogiest place I have ever been (and I've traveled around the country) and if I had the choice, I would NEVER go back there. That place is disgusting. There is nothing special about big, smoggy cities. I avoid them.


----------



## Dragon

euwwwww....smog!!

well, I won't go there then, florida is good enough for me

here's my rant;
I hate it when you really like someone, and you can tell that they really like you, but you never get to tell them, because you only see them when there are large groups of people around, and I really hate PEOPLE!!!! I don't mind persons, but I hate PEOPLE


----------



## Froggum

I hear you on people. People suck. Especially mean people. Mean people really suck.


----------



## Dragon

stupid people too, what's even worse is stupid mean people


----------



## HobbitGirl

How about stupid mean people that think they're smart and funny and are obsessed with anything rude, crass, and vulgar?


----------



## Froggum

> stupid people too, what's even worse is stupid mean people





> How about stupid mean people that think they're smart and funny and are obsessed with anything rude, crass, and vulgar?



I hear you.


----------



## YayGollum

Argh! Rant ---> sorry I haven't been around, dudes. Evil Christmas keeping me away from what's important!


----------



## Wolfshead

*One Major Rant!*

Ok, please pardon any language I come up with here  

But my new computer was supposed to be delivered today. Well, originally it was meant to be Sunday, but they phoned us up last week and said it would be delivered "Tuesday between 9 and 1". So we think, great, gonna be delivered then, or they wouldn't have been bothered being so specific. How wrong I was  

Around 2-ish, my dad phones up to see if it's actually coming. To begin with the thought we were on an island... which was worrying. Then they eventually concluded that the couriers had given it to their sub-contractors, and they would be delivering up to 6pm. So, yeah, I could live with that, so long as it was gonna be here in time for Christmas.

Well, guess what, 6 o'clock came and went with no computer. At which point I started swearing. It wouldn't have been so bad had they told us there was a possibility it would not come today, but they led us to believe it would be here.

Now I have to wait 'till Thursday (if it's in Scotland just now) or Friday (if it's in England).

As you can understand, I am ****ed off. Not because I don't have my new, super-cool computer, but because I _thought_ I would have it. I can manage with this crap laptop for a couple of days longer, on which I can play _Age Of Kings: The Conquerors_, and nothing more advanced. With the new one, I have _Return To Castle Wolfenstien_, _Age Of Mythology_, _Fellowship Of The Ring_ and _GTA 2_ lined up as well as a cd-rw.

Plus, it was supposed to be a kind of Christmas present. It was ordered on the 13th, this is the 24th. You'd think I'd have it by now?

Anyway, I doubt anyone really cares all that much, except me. And my dad. But at least you can all sympathise with me. You can... can't you? Can't you?


----------



## Wolfshead

*The saga continues... If anyone really gives a damn*

Ok, so, as we know, I should have had my new pc on Tuesday. It is now Saturday. No computer.

My dad phoned up Dell yesterday. We were told that their records said it had been taken by the couriers from Inverness (an hour away) on Tuesday, so we should have had it.

Then it turned out it was sitting with the courier in Inverness, so we made arrangements with them to collect it today, because they wouldn't be able to deliver it till the end of next week.

My dad phoned them up again this morning to make sure he had the location right to collect it. We were then told they weren't open on a Saturday, and they didn't have our computer anyway. It had been passed onto another courier!

Some more phoning around eventually established that we are to collect it on Monday from a different place in Inverness.

And the really madening thing is that we could have collected it yesterday if the fool on the phone had got is facts right.

What a damned fiasco


----------



## YayGollum

Sounds like it! I mean, Yay for such a great place to vent frustrations? *hides*


----------



## Dragon

something happened like that with a couch once at my house, and my mom got really mad and turned into a monster and was being really mean and grounding us all over the place, so all of us were mad... I hope you get your computer soon.


----------



## Wolfshead

Oh, yes, I should have mentioned it. We collected it on Monday, rather than waiting till tomorrow to be delivered. It was on the last stage of its journey so we only had to travel and hour away to get it.

Since then, I've rarely been seen away from it


----------



## Dragon

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SCHOOL STARTS UP AGAIN ON WEDNESDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Froggum

Dragon, you totally ripped off my sub-title!

But I forgive you. Froggum's a lover, not a hater. 

(Who speaks, and types, in the third person.)


----------



## YayGollum

Which is always cool. Anyways, I gots me a rant. Poor Smeagol. Now that he's out of school, his evil mom is making him get a job. He wants to stay home all day and watch TV!  oh well.


----------



## Dragon

and talk to his fellow outcasts on ttf, right?

of course Froggum's a lover, otherwise she wouldn't be cool!
and I'm sorry, I didn't mean to! I'll try to think up another one, I don't pay much attention to sub-titles


----------



## HobbitGirl

This is probably a stupid rant, but I have a canker sore the size of Fargo on the tip of my tounge and it is driving me INSANE!!!


----------



## Froggum

I know how you feel! I bit my tongue in my sleep or something 3 days ago and it still hurts and I have a huge cold dore on my lip and a big cavity in my back molar. Oral pain! Auuuuuuuuuugh!!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

Yeah, sure, and talk to the crazy TTF Outcasts, too.  Another rant ---> My evil mom lady is now saying that I don't get to go to the library until I get a job. oh well. More volunteering at the hospital now!


----------



## Courtney

I don't really have a rant... Just the usual... I am sick of filling out stupid scholarship applications and all that stuff... I WISH PEOPLE WOULD STOP PESTERING ME!!!
WOW! I feel better now!


----------



## Froggum

> My evil mom lady is now saying that I don't get to go to the library until I get a job.


Yay, do what I did in high school: work at the library! At the very least, you can vollunteer to shelve books. Its very convenient. Plus working at a library can have lots of perks: I never had overdue fines and I could order books through the library at nearly half price!


----------



## YayGollum

That would be cool. I just usually apply to places that are ummm...hiring. oh well. Most libraries around here are perfectly happy with the evil employees they already have working for them.


----------



## Dragon

maybe, it's just where I live, but it seems like in all the libraries I've ever been to, everyone is supermean, except for one emplaoyee who's supercool...you could be the supercool employee yay!


----------



## YayGollum

No thanks. It's not Outcasty enough. oh well. I'm just going to have to apply to the same places I've applied to 27,000 times before.  oh well.


----------



## Dragon

you mean, being the one nice person in the whole library isn't outcasty? my head hurts!


----------



## YayGollum

Huh. I even forgot what I meant by that. oh well. Maybe you got it right.  Sure, that'll be a rant. I gots a very bad memory. Not a very good short term one, but a really good one for facts that will never matter.


----------



## EverEve

I finally have another rant! Arent yall just so proud? :

I hate it when people twist your words around and then someone gets mad at you because of what They said that You said. And I further hate how they talk about you, and get an entire lunch table to laugh at you by lieing. And then, they tell you to your face that your stupid, idiotic (amog other things), and that everyones been laughing at you. Yah, that pisses me off. Im done.


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! Well, I have a solution! ---> Don't sit near evil people. Very easy. Find a little hidey hole somewhere.  oh well.


----------



## Dragon

MY HEAD HURTS, AND I HAVE TO TAKE 1 HOUR TURNS WITH MY LITTLE BROTHER ON THE VIDEO GAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

whew! I feel better now


----------



## YayGollum

Advice ---> Take aspirin and beat your addiction for video games. oh well.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Here's a rant: I hate words that aren't phonetic <---including that one! Languages should all have phonetic sounds and words. That's why I'm making my own language. And I also hate the letter c, because it steals sounds from other letters (k & s) and it cuts in line.


----------



## YayGollum

I believe it! English is evil! But then, so are plenty of other languages, too. Try Latin. They pronounce everything, just in a weird and different way.


----------



## EverEve

Maybe that's why Latin is a dead language! *Evie proceeds to feel smart* Video games....are evil.


----------



## Dragon

it's not necessarily that I'm addicted that's the problem, it's that the game that I'm in the middle of is one of those games that you have to play for a long time to get anywhere, and you have to go to save points, instead of just pressing start and saving


----------



## YayGollum

Argh! Poor Latin! It is the main language at that Vatican place, though.  
Anyways, yeah, I know the evil kind of game you're talking about. One way you could deal with it, if you're really not addicted, is to just wait until your little brother gets bored with his game.


----------



## Dragon

that's not possible, we have tons of games and if he got bored of one, he would just switch to another, and I would never get to play

I think english is the evilest language there is... have you guys noticed that there are no rules, just norms?


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I have noticed that. Anyways, well, what else can I tell you? Hide all of the video games!


----------



## Dragon

my rant;

I HAVE TO PICK A HIGHSCHOOL, AND IM REALLY CONFUSED BECAUSE I HAVE TO CHOOSE BETWEEN DANCE AND COMPUTER STUFF, AND I LOVE BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munchkin

that sux...go with computers


----------



## Wolfshead

I would go with Dance. Personally, I hate dancing, but if the computing involves how they work, you will be bored stiff in a couple of years. I took Computing when I was 13, and for 2 years it was alright, and now, with Higher, being 16, it is so mind-numbingly boring, not to mention difficult


----------



## munchkin

psst, dont listen to him. pick computers...


----------



## EverEve

Listen to Evie, and go with dance!! Not that I would know from experiance or anything...but...just go with Dance!!!


----------



## munchkin

COMPUTERS I TELL YOU, COMPUTERS!!!!!


----------



## Courtney

I hate computers and they hate me!


----------



## YayGollum

Hi! Oh, I mean, yes. I agree. I am technologically allergic. I hate computers even though they're fun.  I confused myself. oh well.


----------



## greypilgrim

Hello all, I am the newest member of this Guild. I started a thread Thats Life Daily Comics, kinda like this one. Is there a way to "move" one of my posts from there? Just wondering. From now on, my Rantings go HERE, ok? 

Heres one;
I hate dogs that pee in the house, bark alot when people come over, and beg for scraps at the table. But I love those same dogs, too!


----------



## greypilgrim

And I would take dance now, because "computers" will always be "upgraded", and you can study them later on, while "dance" has been around forever, and starting it now, you will get "better" forever! Just a thought!


----------



## munchkin

NOW EVERYONES AGAINST ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Concerning the computers vs. dance issue...well, it's like any hard decsion. You just have to look at it from every angle possible to see which option is better. Personally, I love computers and couldn't dance if my life depended on it , but that's just me. You should go with whatever seems right.


----------



## Dragon

that's the problem, both feel right. I've been leaning towards the computer school, after going to it's open house thingy, but I didn't get to go to the dance schools open housy thing, so I don't get to actually see what's going on there. I figure I can take dance outside of school, but I'm a little afraid I wont be able to keep up at the computer school, even though I've always been the top student in all my classes (ever)

and the computer school has an SIP (special interest program) that I watn to get into, but I have to turn in an essay by feb. 10th, and I'm terrible at essays!!!!!!


----------



## Froggum

> Hi! Oh, I mean, yes. I agree. I am technologically allergic. I hate computers even though they're fun. I confused myself. oh well.



I hear ya, Yay!

Anyhoo. . 
It sounds like computers are what your really leaning towards. But I would say this to you: your time as a dancer is very limited. So much depends on age, fitness, and keeping in shape. If you change your mind later, it'll be hard to go back. 

Computers, on the other hand, ask only that you have hands. Brains help.

What I'm trying to say is that you have a lot more time to do the computer thing than you do for the dance thing. But it all depends on which one you're willing to sacrifice for the other.

And I probably just complicated the situation even further. Nemmind. I'm bad at the advicxe thing. Ignore me.


----------



## Courtney

You could always dance now and do the computer stuff when you get too old to dance...


----------



## Dragon

well, i thought I had it figured out, but suddenly there's a lot more to think about, hmmmmmm....oh yeah! in the prancing pony is the essay I'm working on for my highschool application, and I'd like some opinions on it if you guys have time...I hate thesis statements *grumble*


----------



## munchkin

Yay! More crazy people on my side!!! I'm still sticking with my vote. Computers are the way to go.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Froggum _
> *Computers, on the other hand, ask only that you have hands. Brains help.*


 And eyes. They're fairly important as well. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to find the on button on the computer.


----------



## YayGollum

High school application? People need to apply to high schools now? I did not know that. Craziness! oh well. I gots me a rant. Argh! Nasssty, stinky, evil, boring, and popular teen-aged little sisters! No fun at all! That's it. *runs away*


----------



## Froggum

You too? Well, mine isn't that popular, but she certainly is nasty, stinky, evil, boring, and teen-aged. And she HATES Gollum. And whenever I come home from college she throws a fit and yells, "You don't live here!" and "Stop eating our food!" and "When are you going home!?" Stuff like that. And she steals my fantasy paperbacks! But that's okay. I'm making her wear a pink bridesmaid dress in my wedding! Muaaa-ha-ha-ha-ha! *Evil, Eeeev-il laughter*


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! Why give her the satisfaction of getting to be in front of lots of people? oh well. Maybe she's not so evil. Or does she not like being in front of all kinds of people?


----------



## Froggum

She IS evil. And I dunno about being in front of people. But she HATES pink. And did I mention that she hates Gollum??????? THat makes her very evil indeed.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. Hates pink and poor Smeagol. Makes no sense to me. The Gollum thing, not the pink thing.  Has this evil person even read the bookses?


----------



## Dragon

well, I only have to do extra-special stuff for the special interest program thingummers

froggum:your sister sounds REALLY evil!!!!!! my brothers are awesome about liking the same things as me, but that can be a problem... my older brothers a jerk(I'm sure everyone thinks so, but really!!!) and he steals my things, but my little brother's really sweet, except he hugs WAAAY too tight......yes, I'm the middle child


----------



## YayGollum

Yay for being a middle child! We're always the weirdest! Ummm...right?  oh well. I am! Yay me! My evil older sister was the worst and scariest and my stinky little sister is the perfect one. Don't tell me I'm the only one like that!


----------



## Dragon

you're one too? yay for yay!!!! no, you're not the only one....


----------



## balrog

whoa....this shoulda been first stop for this one




aaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Froggum _
> *She IS evil. And I dunno about being in front of people. But she HATES pink. And did I mention that she hates Gollum??????? THat makes her very evil indeed. *



I am sure Gollum is not one to be reckon'd with


see samwise for further details


----------



## YayGollum

Ummm...I don't want to jump to any evil conclusions, but what were you just saying about poor Smeagol and the evil sam?  just wondering. I don't want to go on a rant when I don't have to.


----------



## munchkin

i have know idea what he said either...


----------



## Dragon

I think balrog may have skipped his rant and went straight for the screaming


----------



## munchkin

proably...


----------



## Dragon

well if he/she wants to do that, they may as well go to the screaming room in s&b, this room is for rants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munchkin

I saw that thread while I was looking at those crazy polls that Yay is on(except for Ms. TTF, of course). Those are pretty cool. Ok, heres a poll. Who thinks I could pass of as a girl and be on the Ms. TTF poll next year?! I think I could, with all the times I've been called she and her and stuff!


----------



## Dragon

I bet you could, post alot and pm everyone who knows you're a guy and tell them 1) you've been lying or 2) to keep it quiet, and post a lot of things that would imply you were female, but never say that you are, or that would be bad!


----------



## Courtney

Oooooh! sneaky sneaky! That would be funny!
I have no rants today! What a lovely snowy day! And I am not sick anymore! What more could a person want???


----------



## munchkin

That would be good if i could, ok, everyone, I am a girl, ok, everyone got that? Good!


----------



## EverEve

Wow, strange convo going on here. Munchkin, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I doubt you could be in the Ms.TTF thing...You're not...well...girlish enough..

lol.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Evie, I read your new sig and I just have to say...

SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!!
Absorbant and yellow and pourous is he!
SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!!


By the way, where is this Ms. TTF thingie?


----------



## YayGollum

Crazy SpongeBob mania! oh well. The Miss and Mr. (Vote for me!) TTF things are in that Stuff and Bother section.


----------



## Courtney

AHHHH!!! People just get on my nerves!!!! It was just a bad day... I was out all last night so i didn't get to sleep at all... but i had to pretend like i didn't go anywhere and got my usual sleep... you know what i mean... but anyway I am really crabby now...


----------



## Dragon

the school board of, well, like everywhere doesn't understand that there are scientific reasons why adolescents don't get to sleep until around 11-midnight, and that we need 8-10 hours of sleep, so school should start at 10:00\

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Froggum

Hey, college classes can run as early as 7:30. And if you're dumb enough to take them, you will undoubtedly flunk for lack of attendance.


----------



## Dragon

well, I don't think I'd be late for those... I'm already waking up at 6:30 because we have to drop my brother off at his highschool before we go to my school where we have to be at 8:10 instead of 8:30 (when my school starts) because my mom is a teacher there (ugggh!)


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *Wow, strange convo going on here. Munchkin, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I doubt you could be in the Ms.TTF thing...You're not...well...girlish enough..
> 
> lol. *


Well, me neither, but other people seem to think so...


----------



## Dragon

girls don't have to be "girlish" they just have to be female (or a good pretender )


----------



## munchkin

so what are you saying???


----------



## Dragon

I'm saying you have a chance if you can get everyone to be quiet about your male-ness, and delete all posts that say stuff about not being female!


----------



## HobbitGirl

But that would be dishonest. Why not just go for Mr. TTF and save lots of trouble?


----------



## Courtney

Argh! I have so many projects! And they are ALL due on Thursday!!!!


----------



## Dragon

it's not dishonest if he never actually lies!!! ok, maybe a little...hey, how come no one else ever thought about Mr. ttf?


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *Argh! I have so many projects! And they are ALL due on Thursday!!!! *



That happens to me a lot, and I end up staying up 'till 11:30!!! And then I have no homework for two weeks!!!!



> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *it's not dishonest if he never actually lies!!! ok, maybe a little...hey, how come no one else ever thought about Mr. ttf? *



Yeah, I'm not ACTULY lying, they just misunderstand my gender, thats all!


----------



## YayGollum

Crazy people! Why go for Miss when you could go for Mr? There's no big difference. Or do you just want to do it because you think it would be funny? Ick. oh well. Either way, you'd have to run all over the forum and spew all kinds of personality.


----------



## Dragon

mainly because it would be funny....I dunno, do you think he has a chance at mister?


----------



## YayGollum

Well, realistically, right now, I'd say no. I hardly ever see this dude running all over the place, talking to people, spewing personality. sorry. *hides* Well, you have a whole year!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Arg arg arg! I keep typing "thought" instead of though! Aaaarg! grrrr... And no one will pm me with constructive critisims on my stories! The only person that said anything replied to the thread when I asked people not to! Aaaaahg!! errr...


----------



## YayGollum

What stories are you talking about? Stuff you've already pointed out over here that I'll say I'm sorry for forgetting about, or something that I'm hoping you've never mentioned?


----------



## HobbitGirl

Stuff that I haven't mentioned here.  I gots Kidas's Ride and The Wars of Lohan in the Prancing Pony. If you want to see what kind of stuff my twisted imagination can conjur (and what I do in my spare time ) you can go check them out. Heh.

Another rant pertaining to my stories: TITLES! I can't come up with any good titles! "Kidas's Ride" is only good for the first bit of the story! errrrr....


----------



## Dragon

ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh titles are evil!!!!!!!!!! songs, poems, stories.........no titles ever come to mind when I need them!!! the only good titles are the ones that have nothing to do with the story/poem/song and then they're bad _because_ they have nothing to do with it. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munchkin

ARG!!!!! We have to make valentines for veterans tomorrow. Lucky for me I'm going to Boston tomorrow and won't be in school!


----------



## Courtney

I think we should vote for a Mr. (or miss.... whatever) outcast... that should be interesting...


----------



## HobbitGirl

Courtney: I second the motion!


----------



## My_Precious

Rants? Oooh, my speciality! Here we go:

* All the changes that PJ made in TTT (I mean, what's the point of bringing Frodo to Gondor. That doesn't make sense.)
* Telemarketers recorded on tape. I'm in the shower, phone rings, I jump out, rash to the phone, pick up... and that is a tape record of Bob wanting to sell me roach poison that could be used as hair wax or something as brilliant...
* Slow drivers. (If they are not old people-I respect elderly, and am willing to give them a break). Especially slow woman and cell-phone speaking drivers. My favorite--two slow going cars driving parallel to each other. 
Well, can't remember any more for now.


----------



## Courtney

I have a rant: I hate it when people can't take a hint.... especially when it is so obvious that most people wouldn't even consider it a hint!


----------



## HobbitGirl

I hate being sick! Germs need to DIE!!!


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *I hate being sick! Germs need to DIE!!! *


 I looked at that and I thought you'd typed Germans, not Germs. Which I thought odd, and it instantly made me think of the episode of Fawlty Towers with the Germans...

Completely pointless post over.


----------



## YayGollum

Poor Germans! oh well. Rant ---> I hate people who don't pay attention to PMs! Argh! Whoops! This is real life rantings. oh well. Never mind. *runs away*


----------



## Courtney

Hey I like Germans! I happen to be German American!!!  
No... I know you were kidding I just didn't have an actual rant... so I thought I would take my anger out on you swell people!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

People bother me.

I mean...people who are mean to other people.  I've not had a good day.


----------



## My_Precious

Ok, here's more:
I hate people who chew their gum LOUDLY with an open mouth. It's just so annoying. You just wanna turn around, come up to them, choke them to death...

And people who stare at my computer screen at school. I'm really touchy about my privacy. Especially those who take a look, then slide close and staaare... I mean, what did you find so interesting, it's not porn...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I HATE that.


Especially when I'm having like a private conversation.


----------



## Dragon

lol! did you guys see my people versus persons rant?


----------



## YayGollum

Nooo... *is afraid* Sounds achingly fascinating, though.


----------



## omnipotent_elf

well, i hope joining in the rants is not too late
but i hate : popularity. rants about abuse of power.

and i third that motion


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm going to rant about myself.

I hate my legs and my skin...

And I really hate my bellybutton right now.

Oh...and any other part of my body..yeah...it's a good guess to assume I hate it.


----------



## Dragon

I thought you were a fox


----------



## EverEve

She is! Dont let her fool you Dragon! She's just being silly!

PS: You're a fox, wonks!

I fourth the motion


----------



## Wonko The Sane

AAAAAAAH!! I'm so NOT a fox!!

First Pippin, then Snaga, then Dragon...Evie you really have fourthed the motion!


----------



## omnipotent_elf

hey, i was the one who third'd the motion


----------



## Wonko The Sane

So then...Evie really fifthed the motion?


----------



## Dragon

I didn't really motion, I just see it everywhere......but now I'm really confused......is wonks, or is wonks not, a fox?


----------



## Wolfshead

I think she'll say she's not...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I will say I'm not...
But a definitive forum poll says I am. 

It's up to you to decide.


----------



## YayGollum

I just voted on those polls because I thought she liked it. oh well. Rant ---> I am evil and self-centered and people either hate me or put up with me and laugh when I'm a little too crazy with it. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Froggum

I love you anyway, Yay. Anyway, I gots a big rant.

I was supposed to ASM (assistant stage manage) for a show at my college. The guy I worked with on my last show said cool, he'd work with me again, no problem. But I was having a really bad day yesterday, and I was really grumpy and stressed out. Hey, I hadn't been sleeping or eating, I missed work, and I was worried about my health- my doctor had me thinking I was suffering from kidney failure. (I'm okay now, false alarm) SO MAYBE I WAS A BIT OFF YESTERDAY. 

So today in class he hands me a note saying that he thinks he needs someone who can handle stress better and work better under pressure and I was not the right person for the job. AUUUUUUUGGH! This guy thinks he knows me after working with me for a week? I'll tell you something, with the trouble I had growing up, if I HADN'T learned to cope with stress, I'd have been locked up by the time I was twelve. Seriously. 

But what really ticked me off was that for one, he didn't have the guts to talk to me about it, and two, he e-mailed me back after I called him out on it and made ME out to be the [insert explitive here]. I find this to be extremely unprofessional. The really bad thing is that I can't go over his head on it because, if I do, and the powers that be side with him, my career is over in theatre. Our department is really political. 

In short, I am peeved. I just spent the past 2 hours underwear shopping, eating ice cream, and cuddling me sweetie. But I still feel depressed. 

Poor depressed Froggum. Pity me.


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! I do! Of course! Sounds like a fun thing you missed out on! Would this person not pay attention to the explanation you just wrote down? oh well. Gots to go soon.


----------



## Kailita

Oh Froggum, that really stinks.  

How's it going now? Any better?


----------



## Elfarmari

My physics class has decided we should write a paper entitled 'The effects of internet usage on the grammar of high school freshmen.' We were inspired to do this by a recent experience. We helped our teacher grade science fair (you do an experiment, write a paper detailing your research, hypothesis, experiment, conclusions etc.) papers, and found them to be hilarious. These people cannot write! The vast majority of them made no sense, presented no facts, and had typos and grammar errors (i.e. no verb or subject in a sentence, run-on sentences the size of paragraphs) and very amusing experiments or comments. One person decided to test the effects of make-up on acne by putting makeup on the inside of her wrist, and then claimed to have developed acne on her wrist. Um, your face is definitely not your wrist, and it is physically impossible to get acne on your wrist. Another wrote about what their plants 'liked', and thought plants would not respond to music because they do not have ears. Yet another had several blatant typos on their title page. One of our favorites is when a student spoke of having 'tested Lauren Senich', but changed the 'd' in tested to an 's' inadvertantly. Our other favorite is one where the student was writing about the process used to extract oil, radomly writes "What would we do without helmets?" and then continues to talk about oil. Throughout all the papers, grammar, spelling, puncuation and common sense are all lacking, and many abbreviations, such as are used in chat rooms, are used. 
Doesn't anyoe know how to write anymore?


----------



## Courtney

Hey! i no how to right! I always spel everthing write and use gramer good...

My rant is that I am an idiot. I am a smart enough person in general, but when it comes down to basic stuff that all poeople should know how to do, I am simply an idiot. 

We all have to feel sorry for ourselves somtime...


----------



## Kailita

Heh. We're all idiots sometimes. Some of us more than others. But that's what makes us human.

As far as the effect of the Internet on spelling and grammar...well, yes, sometimes it has a negative effect. But I love surfing the Internet, and my spelling and grammar are (hopefully ) not too bad. I always start my sentences with a capital and end with correct punctuation, and I usually don't have any problems. So not everyone is ill-effected by the Internet.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I love to edit other people's papers. My evil little sister hates me for that. oh well. I feel bad every now an then.  Whoops! Never mind the rolling eyed dude. I love that thing about the helmets. Craziness.

Anyways, yes, crazy Courtney person. I am no good at common knowledge type stuff lots of the time. Sometimes I take pride in that fact, though. Whoops! *hides*

Unrant ---> I get a computer at home tomorrow. Finally. Did I already say that? I forget.


----------



## omnipotent_elf

u can unrant????


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, why not? Many people have been ranting about me not having a computer at home. Not much time over here most of the time. Problem solved.


----------



## Kailita

Computers...aiieee. I have a computer at home. But it's really sucky! (I'm on it right now...blegh.) It's soooooo sloooooow. The ones at SCHOOL are faster than the one I have here at home, and the school ones are crap, so that's saying something! 

YayGollum, how old is your sister? Man, I always wanted a little sister...instead I got stuck with three little brothers. *Could rant about that too, but is too tired*


----------



## omnipotent_elf

whats wrong with brothers????
i have a twin, and no sisters...

unrant --
hey thats kewl


----------



## Kailita

Now a TWIN brother might be cool. I always wanted to have a twin. But when your brothers are younger than you...well, they can be pesky sometimes. They can also be a lot of fun...but when they start trying to break into your room and steal your things and listen in on your phone conversations...yeah, that's annoying.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, we got the evil computer, but there's already something wrong with it. oh well. I gots two sisters. One is twenty one or something like that. The evil little annoying popular one is fourteen, I think. Not very fun. Anyways, I'm sure that siblings of any kind are some degree of evil. Even if they are a twin. Am I right? How many families actually have siblings that love each other all the time?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Siblings aren't evil. Just annoying sometimes. Of course, due to certain events in my life, me and my brother are very very close. Both of us were major outcasts in school, and plus we moved alot, so there was no one else to be friends with, we had to be each other's ally. Plus, he spends alot of his time in his room doing stuff, so we don't really have that whole "I hate you because I'm around you all the time" thing. We don't always like each other and we get into fights, but on average we're okay.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, sure. Yay for you. Why not? But still. He's some degree of evil. You say that you don't always like each other. That's some degree of evil. sorry about the word. I hardly ever actually mean anything by it. 

Me and my evil little sister stay in our own rooms and hardly ever talk, but I just miss when we were able to remain civil for two seconds. Nowadays, she's just too achingly normal. Ick. 

My evil older sister was evil to me when we were younger, but she's great now that she's gone. No problems. She's only evil because of what she used to do.  

Stepbrothers are a different story. *collapses*


----------



## Kailita

> Well, we got the evil computer, but there's already something wrong with it. oh well.



Ack. Computers. Always something wrong with the stupid things, heh.  

Siblings, siblings, siblings...no, most aren't really _evil_ (even though, hey, Hitler and some of those other horrible dictators had to have had some siblings!)...but YayGollum uses that word to mean annoying or bothersome or...heh, almost anything.  Anyway...The-Elf-Herself (TEH? Can I call you TEH? lol), hold onto that relationship you have with your twin, you are very lucky to have it. I've found that a lot of twins - especially ones of different genders - have close relationships. 

My brothers and I used to be really close. Well...we still are in some ways. They just seem to get more annoying as they get older...either that, or I'm maturing more...probably some of both. 

My eleven year old brother is in 6th grade, so he's getting to that "I'm going to be a little immature middle school guy" phase...ugh. You know, where a loud burp sends him and his friends into bursts of laughter. But the strange thing is, at the same time he's a total bookworm and doesn't really fit in...I mean, he's the loner kid with glasses and freckles (he has both) who sits in the library and does his homework at recess. So it'll be interesting to see how he turns out. Probably will be an outcast like me.  Just in different ways.

My eight year old brother can be really sweet, just sort of silly at times. He's going to be the cute-but-oblivious one as he gets older...the one who all the girls like, but he doesn't have a clue that they do. We actually connect really well most of the time, probably because of the age gap. And he always tells me he likes me the way I am after my mom finishes telling me how she wishes I would be more social and blah blah blah. 

And my two year old brother...well, I'm not even going to START on him. He's a monster, heh. And he's going to be such a rebel as he gets older...*shudders*...

Anyway...yeah. More than any of you ever wanted/needed to know about my family, heh.  I still wish I could have a sister, though. A little one, preferably...I like being the oldest. But if she's a popular 14 year old, like YayGollum's...egh, I think I'll pass. So Gollum, you have no real brothers? Do you have stepbrothers? Blended families...oh boy...I've never been in that situation, but I'm sure it's a heck of a ride.


----------



## HobbitGirl

I have one older brother...he's 18...and he is so EVIL!!! The other day I was trying to sleep in (cause it was the weekend) and he brings his bum friends into the house and up into his room (which I might add is right on the other side of the wall from mine) and he starts making a ruckus. THEN he turns on his music, and at this point I'm awake and really ticked off. So I bang on the wall, which ususally means "shutup I'm trying to sleep". And guess what he does? HE TURNS THE MUSIC UP LOUDER!!! So go into his room all dishevled and in my pj's and I start telling him to shutup, but he gives me this attitude like he has some kind of right to wake up other people who live in the house on Saturday morning. At this point I'm fuming, so I chuck a pillow at him, grab a blanket, and try to catch some z's on the couch downstairs WHERE IT'S QUIET. Eru help me, I'll be glad when he moves out!


----------



## Kailita

Ack! I hate it when brothers are like that! When they do things just for the heck of ticking you off. It's so annoying.  Of course, my brothers have never done anything like that, because I'm still bigger and stronger than them, heh. But I know it's coming...ugh.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Kailita-yeah you can call me TEH, The-Elf-Herself is a mouthful and a pain to type. That's what is so weird about my relationship with my brother, we're NOT twins. He's older by thirteen months and one week, he's going to be seventeen in April and I'm going to be sixteen in May. I can't imagine us doing any of those sorts of things to each other, we argue and talk over more interesting stuff, like history, books, movies, writing, and anything in between. I guess it helps that as I said, we both stuck out in school, so there wasn't this whole going off with separate groups of friends. Plus, I don't exactly have another sibling to go to if I want to talk, it's just him and me. Actually we think we're better than twins, because we don't have to share the same birthday. Plus, it helps that he's an introvert and I'm a "superficial extravert"(my terminology, means that I like being around people, but I tend to hide my true self), so we don't step all over each other as if we were the same. At the same time, we're both very abstract thinkers, so we have that common ground. My friends say I'm really missing out on the whole sibling rivalry thing, I dunno about that.

Okay, here's something he used to do that annoyed me: he manipulated my Mom. See, it used to be rare that he would really start talking to anyone about things that interested him(except me of course, he'd talk about all kinds of stuff with me, regardless of if _I_ was actually interested  ). When he began speak up more, all other conversation stopped so that we could listen to him(he has a really deep voice too). Once he realized this unique occurence, he started to interrupt my conversations with Mom just because he knew that she would drop everything to pay attention. Drove me nuts, sometimes all he would have to say was that he was leaving the room. Fortunately he's become more outspoken, so he doesn't get so much preferential treatment, my parents are used to it.


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! Scary stuffs! sorry I started it. At least I think it was me. oh well. Rant ---> Now I find that the evil computer will be fixed sometime later in the week. oh well.


----------



## Wolfshead

I would like to rant about people who say 'LOL' all the time. They put it at the end of every sentence in some cases, even when something isn't even remotely funny. I can say something, now, I know I'm a funny guy (and modest) but if I say something like 'Fair enough' when someone is speaking to me, they will say 'LOL'. WHY? Why would it make you want to laugh out loud?

Argh!


----------



## YayGollum

Thank you. Yes, it is annoying. But then, it takes something superly funny to make me laugh out loud, so even if something remotely funny is said and somebody does the evil thing, I involuntarily sneer at the evil LOL. Whoops!


----------



## Dragon

ok, I havven't been here a week, so forgive me if the topicsy stuff is over now.....

I have a great relationship w/ my 11-and-one-day-old-little-brother, and that's one of the stranger reasons that I'm a outcast, because it's not REALLY ALL THAT WEIRD....anyway, he hugs me constantly which is weird, but I'm not the one doing it, he is sweet and funny, and he's pretty smart 4 his age, even though he is the most imature person ever....I still love him.....

my older brother(17-and-about-2-and-a-half-months-old) is just plain jerky......not like beef jerky, beef jerky is good, it smells pretty good, and it tastes good....my brothers stench can be smelt from about 7 feet away, and if I'm exxagerating, it's only slightly. not only is he jerky, but he's smart about it.... he does it when no ones there but me and Ian(mon petit frere)and sometimes I wonder if he's gonna be one of those abusive fathers that you don't even wonder about because he's never even rude to his children as far as you can see...BUT LOOK IN THE CHILDRENS EYES!!!!!!!!! THE EYES TELL ALL!!!! DO THEY FEAR THE FATHER?!?!?!?!?!?!?! ok, so I'm a wacko...I'm a little out of it, because I've been embroidering an dmaking pillows all week and I haven't been on the computer or video games for even 2 minutes since last monday........oh, woe is me.....


----------



## greypilgrim

Rant: Having an evil older brother.

Rave: Having a twin sister and a new beautiful angel nephew named Zachary! 

In-between-rant-and-rave: Family get-togethers like my bro's birthday coming up soon! (Always boring he never goes out or has any kindof fun).


----------



## Froggum

Froggum has a new rant. 

It really sucks when you call your Mom to talk and she tells you she's having brain surgery. Wouldn't you all agree? Yeah, thought so.


----------



## Kailita

Ooh...yeah, Froggum, that does suck. I'm sorry. 

TEH (*wonders how to pronounce that, but shrugs it off to ponder on later*) - Your brother isn't your twin?  *Looks over the past posts* I could have sworn...OHHH, I got you confused with Omnipotent_elf. Ack, I'm always doing that. Ok, sowwy.  

Anyway...eep, I'm so jealous of your relationship with your brother. I've always liked being the oldest...but if I DID have an older sibling, I would want him/her to be like that. Ahh...introverts...they amuse and confuse me. Fascinating. And I can even be somewhat introverted at times, when I'm being lonerish or am around incredibly hyper people at a time when I'm not on a sugar high or don't feel like I fit in. It's very strange...I have so many different layers to my personality, _I_ can't even figure out myself. But I'll get to that later, it's part of my rant. 

Anyway...where was I? Oh yes...TEH, you struck me as a "superficial extrovert" from when I first saw you post (which was in "The Female of the Species"). Trust me, you're not missing out on anything by not having the classic "sibling rivalry". Siblings that are close in age (two years or less apart) seem to either hate each other or be really good friends and confidants. Interesting. But yes...I envy you. Your relationship with your brother kind of reminds me of another one between some friends of mine who are also brother and sister. (HobbitGirl...I'm thinking Jentro and Zesprin...heh...) 

Umm...oh, the "lol" issue. Well...sometimes people write "lol" when they find something ironic (even though I tend to go with "heh" for irony) or when they don't know what else to say. Personally, I try to keep my "lol"s to a minimum...and I don't capitalize them unless I find something VERY funny. Heh...all the little rules and regulations...but that's just me. 

Dragon...all I have to say is that whoever deprived you of the computer obviously didn't see what effect it had on you.  But congrats on pulling off the whole brother/beef jerky analogy...very insightful.  

Umm...awwww, what a long post this has already become.  I want to rant...but that would make things even longer. So I'll have to save it for another time. Does anyone ever take a look at a post, see that it's long, and just scroll by it? I don't...I love reading long posts...and I love writing them even more. (Obviously I'll know that whoever answers my question DOES take the time to read long posts *grins*...)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hey I don't mind long posts, they're fun to read. I HATE the whole "lol" thing, as far as I'm concerned it only belongs on instant messenger. I mean, is it really that difficult to write out a response to something you find funny?  In the same line of thought, it really irritates me when people post messages like this: "hi evrbodie, howz evrthin goin?" Very annoying, a combination of "skater talk" and instant messenger lingo. GRRR! Yes, I'm a grammar freak, guilty as charged.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Does anyone ever take a look at a post, see that it's long, and just scroll by it?*


 Yes, I do. Sometimes I'll scan over it and see if there's anything to do with me in it. I suppose it depends who wrote the post.


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *I haven't been on the computer or video games for even 2 minutes since last monday........oh, woe is me..... *


I huaven't been on for two and a half weeks, so don't be too sad... 


> _Originally posted by Froggum _
> *It really sucks when you call your Mom to talk and she tells you she's having brain surgery. Wouldn't you all agree? Yeah, thought so.*


I'm sorry, Froggum. That does suck....


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *I HATE the whole "lol" thing, as far as I'm concerned it only belongs on instant messenger. I mean, is it really that difficult to write out a response to something you find funny?  In the same line of thought, it really irritates me when people post messages like this: "hi evrbodie, howz evrthin goin?" Very annoying, a combination of "skater talk" and instant messenger lingo. GRRR! Yes, I'm a grammar freak, guilty as charged. *



That kind of thing doesn't really bug me that much. But it seems to portray the person who is constantly "lol"ing or using "sk8er talk" as ignorant, to my mind at least.


----------



## Dragon

I use "lol" a lot, but only in chat, and only when I think something is funny, but I chat with lots of funny people, so.....

as for the skater talk, I would only use that to title something, like a song, cd, or story...other than that, its really annoying.

munchkin;you can't possibly be as hopelessely addicted as me, so I refuse to not be so sad

froggum;taht does suck....not much else to say, 'cause I don'''t know what it's like

about long posts; sometimes, but never in the guild of outcasts....I don't know why, I just pay more attention to what people have to say in here than everywhere else, but if its about something I'm not usually interested in like....oh, say heavy metal (please don't hurt me craigsmith! ) and I just want to get to put my post up, I'll scroll right by it.

thanks kailita, I'm usually pretty good with analagys, unless people don't understand waht I'm talking about


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My rant:


THE FRENCHMAN NEXT TO ME SMELLS REALLY BAD!!!

But that's not all. 

I can't really talk about it but I don't like it.

What would we do without helmets?

But Legoman has offered to help me with this other-induced loneliness. That's nice of him.

If only certain parties would grow up I wouldn't have to traipse over hill and under dale...or you know...whatever.


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *munchkin;you can't possibly be as hopelessely addicted as me, so I refuse to not be so sad*


you don't think so....i don't know about that...


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *but if its about something I'm not usually interested in like....oh, say heavy metal (please don't hurt me craigsmith! ) *


 *Fires up chain saw*

Only kidding  But check out the link in http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=10251 . Methinks most people will like that song  Traditional Irish music mixed with Metal, superb.


----------



## Kailita

Okies...time for the rant that I didn't get to put in the first post because it was too long...everybody hang on...*fastens her safety belt*

I'm so sick and tired of everybody judging me before they get to know all the sides of me! I have a lot of layers to me...and I didn't even realize it until last year...and people will get to know one side of me, then judge me on that, without realizing that I'm not always like that! For instance...around people that I've just met or preppy people or people that I don't feel comfortable around, I'm quiet, somewhat lonerish...the anti-social part of me shines like a florescent nightlight. I get portrayed as the sweet, quiet one...the mellow one...whatever. And then people at school who see the more outgoing, quirky side of me brand me as the spastic, psychotic redhead. And when either group sees me under the other conditions, they seem shocked. "I didn't know you could be so...WEIRD." "I didn't think you could be such a loner..." Urgh! 

Can't I be sweet AND strange? Nobody seems to think so. Only a few select people know what I'm really like all around...sometimes I wonder if my parents even know the real me. I'm not a poser and I'm not two-faced, but sometimes I think I have split-personalities, depending on what situation I'm in and who I'm with. Is that normal? Do any other outcasts have this problem?


----------



## greypilgrim

Kailita, I don't know how old you are, but it sounds like you're learning alot about yourself. Of course you're thinking about how people view you....but I have to ask....who cares? To me it does not matter what people think of me. I know that I'm way different from people around me in my day....let them think what they want, it doesn't matter! I'm happy!

OK_maybe it matters a little.... if you care about/love/like the person (family most espescially)....then it matters alot (their opinion of you)....otherwise...don't sweat it.

Something inside you is making you react differently around different people...so it must be natural....go with the flow.

Yes, you can be sweet and strange! Who wants to be normal?


----------



## YayGollum

There we go! Yay for not caring what other people think! Very fun! I act pretty much the same way, lady. Superly quiet and unassuming with the people I hate, then superly outgoing and crazy with friends. But then, my friends understand that I'm just being evil and quiet around the evil people to stop myself from saying things I'd love to.


----------



## Saucy

3 cheers 4 being yourself yay!
"k" Yaygollum here i am ta your wonderfl guild!


----------



## YayGollum

Yay! Hi, crazy lady! Remember to clear your PM box.  *runs away*


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Okay not part of this group but I need to rant

Sweet Home ALebama sucks if I ever see something that crappy again......

the acting sucked if i ever see that bad acting again i will shoot something if I ever act that bad pistle to my head AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## YayGollum

Haven't seen it, but I believe you. I was turned off by just the promos. Ick. Alabama? Southern accented people? *runs away*


----------



## Kailita

Thanks a lot for the advice, Greypilgrim...it was something I knew already, but it's always good to be reminded. The thing is I'm _not_ overly worried about what other people think of me...I love being different, I love the way I am...it just bugs me sometimes when people create this false image of me inside their heads. But the people that DO matter - my close friends and my family - seem to know who I really am, so I'm learning to just disregard what other people say. 

(I'm 15, by the way ..."finding myself"...how fun )


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Kailita, I hear you. My brother has always been pegged as the" quiet deep thinking type" and I've always been the "breezy, opinionated, cynical extravert." I've built up that image so well that whenever I start mentioning some of the abstract ideas that _I_ think about, my friends either laugh at me, get really confused, or give me the impression that I'm reaching for a "gift" that I can't possibly have. It drives me nuts, but it only makes me hide that side more deeply since obviously no one believes I have it anyway, why should I show it? Also, I'll creep people out with how I can hide my moods so well. I could be scathingly angry one moment and be able to tuck away in the next behind a façade of cheerfulness so well that no one has any idea. My brother is possibly the only one who understands me even halfway, him and my best friend. My parents know that there's more to me than what I show to everyone, but they don't bug me about it. Just the typical life of someone has a two-sided personality. I like the way I am, it just gets rather isolating sometimes. Oh well. Hey, I'm fifteen too. Maybe it's something about that age.


----------



## YayGollum

It's something about everyone attracted to the GOO, I would hope. oh well. Crazy people like us are always fun to get to know. At least that's what I think. Maybe I'm just evil. oh well. Rant ---> Evil slow computer that is only letting me have one window up at a time!


----------



## omnipotent_elf

btw, katilia, who cares what others think...
i get laughs all the time.....
wait..., i hope there not AT me....
argh.....

PS. it only ever matters what u think of yourself, and yes, it does get tough and isolated, but u'll get through it, and believe me, people will think ur better when ur different when u get older.....


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Kailita, I hear you...
> 
> I like the way I am, it just gets rather isolating sometimes. Oh well. Hey, I'm fifteen too. Maybe it's something about that age. *



Thank you so much...it's great to hear from someone who understands. TEH, you seem like the kind of person who(m?) I would hate to have as an enemy but cherish as a friend. Fifteen year old girls like us need to stick together...

As far as acting and hiding emotions go...well, I'm one of those people who wears their heart on their sleeve. I have no doubt that I could hide my feelings if I wanted to...but I just can't stand doing it. I _hate_ pretending to be or feel something that I'm not. 



> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *It's something about everyone attracted to the GOO, I would hope. oh well. Crazy people like us are always fun to get to know. At least that's what I think. Maybe I'm just evil. oh well. Rant ---> Evil slow computer that is only letting me have one window up at a time!*



I agree with all of it.  Yes, it's something about everyone attracted to GOO; yes, crazy people are so much fun and great to get to know; yes, you ARE evil ; and yes, slow computers that only give you one window at a time are evil! Urgh! If it makes you feel any better, mine does that to me too, sometimes. Either that, or it freezes when I have too many up at one time. SO annoying!!


----------



## Dragon

awesome misunderstood peoples a lot like me!!!!!

that's cool.....

*has no rant*

rant---> dragon has no rant!!!!!! dragon is posting in a ranting thread without a rant!!!!! dragon is speaking about herself in third person!!!!!! dragon is ranting about not having a rant!!!!! dragon is confusing herself!!!!! dragon is probably confusing other people too!!!!!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> **has no rant*
> 
> rant---> dragon has no rant!!!!!! dragon is posting in a ranting thread without a rant!!!!! dragon is speaking about herself in third person!!!!!! dragon is ranting about not having a rant!!!!! dragon is confusing herself!!!!! dragon is probably confusing other people too!!!!! *



Dragon, are you 13? You remind me so much of myself at thirteen, heh.  I heart you. 

And back a little to the topic of hiding emotions...
Well. After I just finished saying how much I hate having to do that...I did it yesterday. And will have to do it tomorrow. Erk. And it tears me apart. I _hate_ it. But I have to do it, because I don't want people feeling bad for me. If my friends find out that I'm upset, they're all going to know the reason why, and then they'll all be sympathetic...and for some reason, I just don't want that right now. I want understanding...but not patronizing sympathy. I'm sure I just lost a bunch of you. I would elaborate more, but it would take a lot of background explanation, and I'm sure no one cares, so I'll just leave it at that. Anyway, thanks for listening, hopefully things will get better soon. So there's my somewhat ambiguous rant.


----------



## Dragon

*is not lost....is nodding in agreement*......

*is wondering if K is psycic*....

can I call you K? yes, I'm 13......guess I'm just special, huh? 

*is proud of herself*......*thinks*.....*is proud of K too*


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yo Palinta, this wouldn't have anything to do with JAMES, would it?


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> **is not lost....is nodding in agreement*......
> 
> *is wondering if K is psycic*....
> 
> can I call you K? yes, I'm 13......guess I'm just special, huh?
> 
> *is proud of herself*......*thinks*.....*is proud of K too* *



*Is glad Dragon is not lost...is nodding in agreement also, even though she has no idea what she's agreeing with...is glad Dragon understands...*

Of course I'm psychic.  Special me. *Psychic Kachitish brain waves*...

And of course you can call me K. But only if I can call you D.  Well, that makes three new nicknames that I have. Dragon calls me K...HobbitGirl calls me Palinta...and Wonks calls me Kai. Once again...special me. *Is proud of herself and D, too*



> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *Yo Palinta, this wouldn't have anything to do with JAMES, would it?   *



*Her peace is suddenly shattered*  MEEEEEP! *Runs about, banging her head on walls* Ack, how did you KNOW? ERK. Umm...I mean...NOOO, it has nothing to do with that.  *Denies it all away* (Probably because every time I'm worried/upset, it has to do with him, huh HG...) (Ugh...bleh...)


----------



## HobbitGirl

<giggles as Palinta gets so worked up over a boy, then puts a helmet on her to keep her from hurting herself> You silly, I didn't come up with Palinta! And it's not a new name either! <gives Pal/Kai a big hug> 

Hm...I need a rant....I'll just rant about things that are easily rantable...like GUYS GETTING MY FRIENDS ALL WORKED UP AND WORRIED AND STRESSED OUT. JAMES MAY BE NICE BUT BY GETTING KAI ALL FLUSTERED HE IS EVIL!!


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, Ick. Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing? People that don't know Rule Number One? Love is bad.


----------



## Kailita

Ack! *Hits HG over her helmeted head with a javelin handle* I am NOT worked up over this! Nor am I flustered or stressed out or worried! Well...maybe a little of the last two...but that's...that's...agh! *Is confuzzling herself* (*Can't believe James has worked himself into so many aspects of her life...including TTF!* I swear, HG, he stalks me!)

Where are these rules, YayGollum? Is there more than one? Are they posted anywhere? I'd like to see them. And don't worry, I am NOT in love, so nothing to fuss over. *Folds her arms stubbornly*

One unrant ---> One of the good things about having Palinta as a nickname, is that it can be shortened to Pal, which is kind of cool. Even though it's also the name of the dog off of the PBS show "Arthur" with the aardvark...oh well.


----------



## YayGollum

No, the Rules aren't posted anywhere. They're just some crazy things I came up with. I came up with three so far, but I can only remember the first one. That is the one that most people ignore. oh well. just trying to help. *hides*


----------



## HobbitGirl

Eeeek! I'm not the one wearing the helmet! That's you so that you stop banging your head on walls! <blocks Kai's javelin with her staff> You are soooo in denial...about every aspect of the James thing...*cough*Adnia*cough*Alexis*cough*

(psst...Yay...don't listen to her, she is in love.)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, it's a shame most people ignore the "Love is Bad" rule. Saves a lot of hassle. Make sure you avoid the fateful trap Kailita! Nasssty thing, makes people act frighteningly normal(Just for reference, I don't use the words "normal" or "sane" as complimentary adjectives. I think of them more as insults.)


----------



## Kailita

Ack...bleh bleh bleh...*is tongue-tied*

YayGollum, I don't think ALL love is bad...I love my family, I love my friends, I love all of you crazy peoples here in GOO...but romantic love? Yeah, that can sometimes be evil. It's all right for some people...but...sometimes I just don't think I'm cut out to really be "in love". It never seems to work out right. Of course I'm only 15, still young, and have a lot of time. But...eh...I have a spiel about all this, but I'm not sure if I'm going to go into it. My famous line is, "Love is pain, and pain is something I don't need right now." (Am I bitter? Of course not, heh.  ) But love can also be a wonderful thing...a beautiful thing. I just don't know if I'm meant for it. Or maybe I'm just not ready for it right now. OR maybe I'm totally in denial...that's a possibility, too.  But, like I said, I'm not going into that...

Thanks for the helmet, HG...I guess. A friend of mine (Jill) says that if you bang your head against a wall for an hour, you can burn 150 calories. (?) Crazy. But that sounds like BS to me. Oh well. 

Don't worry, TEH, I am _not_ in love. (*Looks pointedly at HobbitGirl*) And even if I was, you still have nothing to worry about...I never act normal, especially not around James...he brings out some really crazy stuff in me that I didn't even know was there. And...yeah. But I'm not, so don't freak out. For one thing, we're best friends. For another thing, he's MOVING at the end of this year, and I'm not about to put myself in a situation where I'm going to get my heart broken. And for yet ANOTHER thing, he's liked me for two years and I've been telling him for at least a year that I don't like him that way...and it would be weird and unfair for me to just change my mind out of the blue and expect him to be all okay with it. So...yeah, there are my reasons (just a few of them, actually...I have even MORE where those came from). And that's my rant.


----------



## YayGollum

No, crazy Kailita person, I'm not saying that all love is bad. just the sickening romantic type. Twitterpating type stuff, or however you spell it. Ick. Messes with people's brains. I've never fallen in love. I've just noticed other people stupid enough to let that happen. They fall in love. They run into heartache. They say that heartache is the worst kind of ache. They let themselves fall in love again. You'd think they'd learn. oh well. I'm just trying to help.


----------



## Dragon

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Oh, Ick. Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing? People that don't know Rule Number One? Love is bad. *



LOVE isn't bad, fake love is bad, one wayed love is bad, partial love is bad, LOVE is good!   

heartache isn't the result of real love unless the person you love died or something like taht, if they cheated on you, or left you, its not real love, and you can't blame your pain on love, but stupidity and wasted time


----------



## YayGollum

No, I like to blame heartache on love. If you decided that you just wouldn't take a chance with the evil thing, you'd never run into heartache. People that decide to take the chance would be known as stubborn optimists. They get hurt and they try again. Why don't they learn their lesson? Oh, because they think that they still have a chance of finding some perfect person just for them? Oh, please.  Craziness!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, that's what I don't get Yay. Okay, they make a mistake and fall in love once, get heartache. Everyone's entitled to a few errors. Then, instead of learning from that and staying the ehck away from anything remotely near love, they go out and try to fall in love AGAIN. I believe that's whet's called a hopeless romantic, one of my friends suffers from this. She's the one who's always telling me that if I ever I fall in love she is really going to rub it in. Gah! Normal people!


----------



## YayGollum

I believe it. They are very scary. Normal is an insult in my family. But then, my evil little sister keeps acting that way nowadays. Falling in love with some little fourteen year old. Makes no sense. I tell her Rule Number One. She rolls her eyes at me like I don't know what I'm talking about. Maybe that's just her way of being a know it all teenager? I don't know. It's craziness. I try to help people by telling them that love is bad and they ignore me. Maybe it's because they know the odds are high that they'll never find a perfect guy, but they have so much fun when they are in love that they don't mind risking the hearache? I would think that the heartache would be enough of a bother the first time. oh well.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Falling in love? At fourteen. Not likely, it's probably just an adolescent infatuation. The whole concept of of the person who deliberately seeks to fall in love even after suffering heartache is one I will never hope to understand, nor do I want to. Whenever they starting talking on and on about romantic stuff I just smile, make a cynical remark that everyone says is typical of me, then go back to a more important matter, such as anything else.


----------



## Dragon

I get what you're saying about being optimistic and unreal hopes, yadda, yadda, yadda, I agree with that, I just don't like it when people call love something it isn't..... I don't have time to explain, I gotta go


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

luv is evil.....


----------



## YayGollum

Yay for people understanding! Anyways, I just like to toss that advice out to any of you crazy people that will undoubtedly ignore it anyways. Go on hoping for that one in a (what was it?) 5,000,000,000 chance of finding someone good enough for you. oh well. 

Rant ---> We're getting a new kitten over here. I'm naming it Truor Tupnm after my favorite RPG character. Maybe that's self-centered? oh well. One of my older cats keeps trying to eat him. Ack!


----------



## Kailita

Aiiee...love...

Okay, let's see here. I'm an optimist in most situations. In the matter of love, I've become a tad cynical...but only to my own predicament. I don't think I'm really a hopeless romantic - even though I admire those kind of people - but I'm not a bitter realist, either. And I see the points that those kind of people (realists) have. I just don't like it when they start saying there's no such thing as love and that it can never make people happy or whatever. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion...but if you're bitter, please try not to pass it on to those who _are_ happy and in love. It can happen.

Not all romantic love is sickening, though what you call "twitterpating" certainly is. I hate it when couples start baby-talking each other...ugh, blegh. But people who are really in love...people who enjoy each other's company and are happy together and can talk about everything and feel completed when they're together...I think that kind of love is wonderful. I just don't know if it will happen to me. 

The thing about love...it makes you vulnerable. And if there's one thing I've learned about cynics, they hate being vulnerable. If you really fall in love, you're risking being hurt. But that's a chance that has to be taken if you want to get everything out of life, I think. You just want to make sure before you take that chance that you're risking it on someone worth while. If you are, then you're lessening your chances of having your heart broken. 

The people that are getting their heart broken over and over again because they're giving their love away to people that don't deseve them...yeah, _they_ are stupid and crazy. But people who have been hurt and pick themselves up off the floor...people who know what it's like to have heartache, but learn to love and trust again...I admire people like that. And I hope someday, even if I do end up getting hurt, that I can be like that.

However, right now as a teenager, I'm really not holding out much hope for my own love life. I am really very skeptical about highschool sweethearts and all that. I don't believe in love at first sight, and I don't think the majority of teenagers can really truly fall in love. I define "being in love" as being at the point where you would sacrifice for the other person...put their happiness before your own...and I really doubt that most fourteen year olds (and most teenagers, period) are capable of that. A crush, yeah. Infatuation, a lot of times. But real love? Very rarely.

ANYWAY. Thank you for the advice, Yay. Even though I don't agree with all of your views, I appreciate you trying to protect us all from heartache, heh.  I am not in love and I don't plan on getting my heart broken any time soon, so you have nothing to worry about for me.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. Yikes! *is afraid because he read the entire post* Are you trying to make everyone happy with that thing?  oh well.


----------



## Kailita

You read the whole thing? Wow, hooray for you, Yay! 

No, I'm not trying to make everyone happy, just stating my opinions. Which, I know, are somewhat conflicting. But basically...I am totally for other people falling in love and all that stuff. All my optimism is focused on other people. The ABCD (Anguished, Bitter, Cynical, Depressed) part of me only comes out when I'm regarding my own pathetic love life. 

I have a new rant ---> I probably won't be around quite as often for awhile.  I do most of my posting during third period typing class, heh, when I'm supposed to be working in the typing program. Bad Kailita.  However, I do 90 words per minute on a good day, so I just breeze through the lesson, then jump right into TTF.  Unfortunately, several of my classmates who don't do their work have been getting on the Internet in class (and have gotten caught...silly kids ...I never get caught, I'm the unassuming angel of the class *innocent smile*), so our typing teacher is considering restricting our Internet priviledges. Blegh. It'll be no problem...unless she pulls the plug on the Internet from all the computers. Then, yeah, I'll have a problem.  *Growls at her typing teacher*  Anyway, just to let you all know if you don't hear from me for a while...


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. Makes sense. I used to do that, too. No computer at home. I know how that feels. Poor Smeagol! oh well.


----------



## Kailita

Gollum, you're the bestest. You always understand. 

Well, right now I'm good. Sitting in typing class, surfing the web. Only 26 more minutes, and then I'm out of here! Of course, then i have to go to Spanish, which isn't much better.  Meh. Oh wells.


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. Nasssty Spanish. I gots me a stepmom from Cuba. Nasssty accent! *hides from people who don't mind that accent* Yay for German and Russian, though!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*Reads over Kailita's long post*

Okay cool, nice to see you have a firm opinion. Always a good thing, I hate people who say things but then can't back them up. Scary spanish! Horrible stuff, my Dad is good at the stuff. German and Russian are fun though.


----------



## Kailita

I'm so glad that you guys are actually _reading_ my rant! I thought for sure that you'd read the first few lines, decide that you don't agree, then skip over the rest of it. But you really do care! *Sobs with (overdramatic) happiness* 

Espanol...(how do I put the little tilde over the n? And how do I do accent marks?)...I actually like the language. And I love the accents.  (Sounds like Kachitish...) I just don't particularly enjoy the class. For one thing, the teacher's boring. For another thing, it's the class right before lunch, and I'm always too hungry to concentrate. But I do have my two best friends in there with me, and we have fun messing around.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Luv is evil i say! And so are long posts that Im to lazy to read! I just got my stupid heart broke by some stupid guy all because of stupid love.....what stupidness!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Rant: Howdaheck do i get an avater up? I can't find the little thingy to put the url in! Arg!

oh an i just read some of your evily long post....yes...Im a cynic......and yes i hate being vulnerable....i hate the word...i can't spell it...arg!


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I think you spelled it right. Anyways, you have to get one hundred posts before you can get an avatar over here. sorry about that. *hides* Maybe the talk show will be helpful for your post count?


----------



## Kailita

Vixen, I'm sorry you got your heart broken.  Some guys are just jerks. So yeah, I'm not going to rant and rave about how someday you'll find the right person and you'll know it's him and blah blah blah. But you'll get over this last one, and be all the better for it. Promise.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

promises...never trust the evil things myself..... oh well....man, i just luv these smilies! I miss them over at fan spot! s'not fair! Oh well, the guy that broke my stupid heart wasn't one of those stupidly evil jerks....he just went out with some other girl.....stupid girl.....


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, yeah. Yay for the rolling eyed dude! My favorite! But then, I also like these guys --->   Anyways, Rant ---> I can't come up with a good name for an Entwife. I was just about to fall back on stealing the name Treeflower from the coolest cartoon about angry beavers (Angry Beavers). oh well. Rant ---> Noone's paying attention to the Outcast RPGs. I should take charge and get them tossed into the regular RPG sections. oh well. *is lazy*


----------



## HobbitGirl

Treeflower is cool. I don't know what other names for an Entwife....Applegleam? Blossemshade? Willowwand? Those are dumb....but Entwife names would be along the lines of Ent names, like Treebeard and Quickbeam, only they might have stuff to do with growing things you find in a garden.


----------



## Lossengondiel

Aargh...

~When people walk sooooooooo sssslllooowww iiinnnn ttthhheee ssscchhoooollll hhhaaalllwwwaayyss!
~Myself...I DRIVE MYSELF CRAZY WITH ALL CRAZINESS I POSSESS!
~brothers...hehe
~people who hurt your feelings and don't know it
~the words 'get a job' or 'this is what happened when we were young!'
~'ive been thinking'






> _Originally posted by Vixen Evenstar _
> [B Oh well, the guy that broke my stupid heart wasn't one of those stupidly evil jerks....he just went out with some other girl.....stupid girl..... [/B]



AArgh i've had my stupid heart broken by some stupid guy all because he went out with this stupid girl and he had no idea he was breaking my stupid heart and the really stupid thing is that i still love this stupid guy and i still have my stupid heart broken and i still have stupid hope that he'll ask me out now he dumped that stupid girl 

another rant~~~the word 'stupid'


----------



## YayGollum

Oo! I like Blossomshade! Thanks, lady! Anyways, Yikes! Too many rants for me to toss one of mine in now! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Lossengondiel

YayGollum can I have a coolses titleses pleases???


----------



## YayGollum

Sure. I just haven't come up with anything yet. I usually come up with crazy things based on what I know about people. Yes, you happen to be superly original and crazy, but no title has popped into my head yet. sorry about that. You could toss something at me.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Thanks, Yay. I'm glad you like. 

Title? <is confused> Like the title under your name?


----------



## YayGollum

We were talking about crazily long titles for me to add to people's nameses on the list of members. Know what I'm talking about? Check out my first post in the stinky official stuffs thread.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ah ha! I see now. Coolness. Were you planning on giving everyone a title? Just curious.


----------



## YayGollum

I said that I'd give everyone one that wanted one. You can toss your own ideas at me like the munchkin person, or you can wait around until I notice something that I think is superly cool and unique and I make something up for you. Whatever you decide. I used to do this all the time at the old Gollum Fan Club. *reminisces*


----------



## HobbitGirl

He he he, I think I'd rather have someone else make up a title for me. That's always the way I've done it in the past. I can make up a name for just about anything but myself.  So ya Yay, do your brilliant stuff!


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. I'll be watching you two crazy ladies! You both already seem superly unique to me. I just haven't run into anything that I could really stick into a title. Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## HobbitGirl

<ponders> I think when I joined GOO (before we had our own space...ah, long time ago) I asked pretty please with Ovaltine on top. I don't think anyone else has done that. <thinks>


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Got it. You must be The Official Nasssty Ovaltine Drinker Of The Illustrious Guild Of Outcasts?


----------



## HobbitGirl

<gets melodramatically defensive> Ovaltine's not nasty! And no, I don't wear my underwear on my head on Wednesdays!


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I'm the one making the titles.  sorry, but Ovaltine is nasssty. oh well. Are you really expecting me to give you a title having to do with underwear?  *runs away*


----------



## Kailita

Unrant ---> The smilies. Ahh, you gotta love them. Even though I think there should be more...we have a wide variety of emotions shown, but there are still some that need to be covered. I like the , , and , too. I also like the ...that's a good one. I only use  when I'm feeling rebellious or when I'm arguing. And  is nice, but I can never find a place to put it.

Ovaltine...? Underwear...? *Is a bit slow...* Umm...what _is_ Ovaltine...? Something you drink? And what does it have to do with underwear? *Thinks that Ovaltine sounds like a brand of soap...*


----------



## YayGollum

Ovaline is some kind of sickening healthy chocolate drink. Ick. oh well. It has nothing to do with underwear as far as I know. I think she was just trying to be silly.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ovaltine is chocolate malt powder. Kinda like Quik. And not silly, random.


----------



## Kailita

Ahh, I see. Craziness. *Shakes her head and smiles* HG, random is your middle name! Hobbit Random Girl. *Nods*


----------



## HobbitGirl

<chortles> I wish!  Ann is my middle name. <blech> Boring, ain't it? And my last name is even more boring! <sobs>


----------



## YayGollum

Quik isn't very good, either, but Ovaltine is much worse. Ick. oh well. My middle name is Augustine. Yay for originality! Prounounced Ug ust in, not Og ust een. Ick.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sweet name! My middle name is boring old Allison. My initials spell J.A.M. Thrilling, huh?


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Sure. I just haven't come up with anything yet. I usually come up with crazy things based on what I know about people. Yes, you happen to be superly original and crazy, but no title has popped into my head yet. sorry about that. You could toss something at me. *



how about:

LOSSENGONDIEL: THE CRAZILY SUPERLY ORIGINALY WEIRDLY STRANGELY ODDLY UNIQUELY COOL HONORARY MEMBER OF THE GUILD OF OUTCASTS

hehe I like it!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Sweet name! My middle name is boring old Allison. My initials spell J.A.M. Thrilling, huh?  *



JAM! Ohmygosh, that's the bestest!  (I may have to start calling you Jam instead of TEH, heh...) I can't even pronounce my initials ---> BNM. Blegh. But my middle name is Noelle...I guess that's okay.  

TEH, what's your first name? Have you mentioned it yet? Have you filled out something in the Who's Who section? Please tell me your name isn't Jennifer or Jessica, though...those names are just so...normal. Popular. *Cringes*

Augustine is such a great name!  But I think I like Torin better...*is still going to name her son Torin some day...maybe Torin Atticus <insert last name here>...*


----------



## YayGollum

Sure thing, Lossengondiel lady. I'll toss that title up there. Whatever you decide. Yay for the name Torin! I thought about joining this place as ---> No H Thorin, but I like YayGollum better. oh well. The name means tower, captain, chieftain, things like that.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

My first name is Janeen. Lovely creative spelling, my Mom guessed when she writing it on the birth certificate, she's never been the greatest speller.  So no, it's not one of those ordinary names. Sure, call me Jam, whatever. My chosen nicknames that my freinds call me are either Allyn or Nene. No I haven't gotten around to filling something out yet, probably should get around to doing that...


----------



## Kailita

Janeen...oh, I likes. Much better than some variation on Jennifer, anyway.  But I think I must call you Jam, now that I've found out about your lovely initials.  Yes. It's kind of the antithesis of what I think of when I think The-Elf-Herself, so it'll be like an oxymoron. *Nods*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sounds good. Glad you like it.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

you know i started this whole unrant thing??? Oh well....hey Yay! What about my titel...tital...tit-ohwaddaheck! ahem...anyhoo....what about my name thing? I am, of course, joining the other funky outcasts guild! You know me good enough to give me a tite-er...name...right??? no me...good enough...enough...WELL enough...ah wudevah....


----------



## Dragon

I know who HG is!!!!!

she is the "honorary fun funny of the wonderful Guild Of Outcasts"


because I named her a fun funny in another thread thingy sumthin or another.....

or the "code 8 member of GOO"

even tho I would like that second one for me, she is the one (I think ) that created the codes.....


----------



## munchkin

[RANT]
People who talk in pig latin. IAY ATEHAY IGPAY ATINLAY!!!!!!!! You know what I say when I hear someone talking in pig latin? "UTSHAY UPSAY WHATEVERITISAY"!!!!!!! It works too!!!![/RANT]

Ok, I'm done!


----------



## Kailita

Aww, I love Pig Latin! Or I used to, until everyone else seemed to figure it out around 8th grade. Meh. It used to be a great "secret language" (even though it's really not that hard to figure out) between me and my girl friends. Then one of my more perceptive guy friends managed to figure out the secret...but instead of blabbing out that he knew it, he _kept quiet_...so we just kept talking in Pig Latin, thinking that he couldn't understand it, and he just played along and let us think that while really he knew everything we were saying!  Erk. So yeah, once we figured out that he knew, that language went down the drain...

Heh...Vixen, I think the word you're searching for is ---> title. Yes?


----------



## munchkin

I used to like it, but it gets old after 2 or 3 days. I still like how ebay is be....


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

title..oh yeah...thanks....evil words i can spell....erg! 

Bad spellers of the world...Untie!


----------



## munchkin

ok, I didn't understand that at all!!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

hence the name "Queen of Confusion" eh?

*wanders off grumbling*


----------



## Dragon

she was trying to say "bad spellers of the world _unite_ " but since she is a bad speller (and the queen of confusion) she said _untie_ instead.........heeheehee......funny


----------



## YayGollum

Why can't your title just be the Official Queen Of Confusion Of The Illustrious Guild Of Outcasts? oh well. Pig Latin does get annoying after a while. I never had much to do with it, though. Whoops!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Wee! Thank you for the wonderful title suggestion, Dragon! But I'm not honorary or official, sorry. 

Anybody can use the Code! That's why it's the UNIVERSAL Teenager Code!


----------



## Dragon

I know, but since you invented it, you should get first dibs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

i don get it! what code?


----------



## HobbitGirl

This code! 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10449


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh....scary.


----------



## Kailita

New rant ---> My house is filled with moths! As I speak, they are - literally - all over the walls. It's SICK. Blegh. (There needs to be a disgusted smiley...)

They have a little nest behind the Nintendo set in our living room (which is where our computer is, too...so that's where I am now). And there are SO many of them. Right now they're contained in the living room and haven't spread, and my mom's trying to kill them with Raid before they decide to. Eeww. 

I have this little soapbox about moths...and butterflies. It's sad that everyone loves butterflies and no one loves moths...because, really, aren't they pretty much the same? The difference is that butterflies are prettier. Moths are just grey or brown, so everyone thinks they're disgusting...but since butterflies are pretty, everyone (or at least most girls) love them. There are a lot of moth-people out in the world. People with a lot of inner beauty and potential, but plain exteriors...so they never get noticed. And it's a shame. There are also a lot of butterfly-people with no brains and no hearts...but since they're good-looking, they get by just fine. And that's also a shame.

_However_, I have the right to dislike the moths infesting my house right now. Because they're not normal moths. They look like little maggoty things with wings. Blech!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

well moths are icky! And so are butterflies! ick! Anything like that is just another gross bug.....


----------



## YayGollum

But what if they're little maggoty things with wings and inner beauty.  oh well. Same thing with elves and Dwarves. Poor guys.


----------



## Lossengondiel

but butterflieses are so pretty....


----------



## Courtney

hey guys don't laugh at me but I am terribly afraid of butterflies... not moths... just butterflies. We went to the butterfly house in Missouri one year for summer break and I about passed out i was so scared!


----------



## YayGollum

What, you gots some unnatural fear of butterflies? Sounds like it. If you're afraid of butterflies, I think you'd be afraid of moths and other bugs like that. oh well. Yay for phobias! Where was it that I saw the word for being afraid of big words? It was huge.


----------



## Courtney

Nope... not moths... i think it is something to do with their really skinny, long legs... not to mention their are tons of them... plus the antenna and the stretchy tongue! ooh! It gives me the creepies! I am not too scared of spiders, but crayfish scare me too with all their legs and swimmer stuff... yuck!


----------



## YayGollum

Yum! Crayfish are the most superly yummiest of all sea life! oh well. Go to New Orleans.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Huzzah for crayfish! Reminds me of this great seafood buffet place I go to sometimes. They have clams, mussels, snow crab legs, crayfish, fried shrimp and oysters, and lots of melted butter and tartar sauce. Hmmm, I better stop now before I start getting really hungry.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh yeah! Lets talk about phobias! I have this crazy insane fear of the flue! Anyone else have crazy phobias??


----------



## YayGollum

I gots no phobias that I know of. I'm justly afraid of dogs, but I don't have an insane phobia of them. Yay for all kinds of seafood! *hides*


----------



## Courtney

Oh guess what!!!! I got a puppy!!! i dont usually like dogs at all, but she is just so cute and she loves me! She is so furry and little... much more fun than a fish!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Huzzah for puppies!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *But what if they're little maggoty things with wings and inner beauty.  oh well.*



Heh...good point, Yay.  But it's hard to think in such an optimistic mind set when they're infesting your house.  My mom's killed most of them off now, though, so that's good...

I've never eaten crayfish ...*feels deprived*. And as far as phobias go...well, the only one I can think of right now is that I'm superly scared of spiders. *Shivers*. Any other bug I can handle without a problem...but spiders...with their eight legs and their tons of eyes and their fangs and their weird body shape...*cringes*. Whenever I see one, I shriek until my dad or one of my brothers comes running, then point at it and babble incoherently until it's killed.  Other than that, though, no phobias come to mind at the moment...

Yay for Courtney's new puppy!


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Vixen Evenstar _
> *oh yeah! Lets talk about phobias! I have this crazy insane fear of the flue! Anyone else have crazy phobias?? *



spider-phobia
bee-phobia
loud noice-phobia
failing school-phobia
getting a shot-phobia (I start crying like a baby!!!)
looking a person in the eye-phobia
leaving a message on answering machine-phobia


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yay! Phobias! I have a really wierd phobia...I'm afraid of deep water. But it depends on how deep. Actually it's kind of a sight thing. If you've ever gone swimming in the ocean you know how you look under the water and you see how the water gets darker and darker as the sand slopes downwards. That just terrifies me. <shiver>

I'm also afraid of spiders, but I've been getting over my general fear of bugs more. I've taken to catching gnats with my bare fingers or squishing them when they're on a flat surface. Icky, I know, but I hate the little boogers.

I'M AFRAID OF MOTHS! THEY SCARE ME! I don't know why, but those big, grey, cute, fuzzy, harmless little moths scare the bageezes out of me. <shivers again>


----------



## Kailita

I think I share all of Lossen's phobias except for looking people in the eye and loud noises. I'm getting over my fear of bees...but they're just kind of creepy. Especially since...okay, this is really weird...but bees have this habit of flying into my hair right after they've stung someone...they just fly in there to die.  It's crazy, I don't know why they do it. One of my friends was saying maybe it has something to do with the color they see my red hair as (because of their ultra-violet vision). Maybe it's like a bee heaven? Heh, I have no idea. 

I hate shots! Aiieee, I hate shots! *Sobs* They're so scary! I'm fifteen, I know I should be over this, but I've never lost my fear of getting a shot. And I also have the failing-school-phobia, which is pretty insane since I have a 4.0 right now...I'm just a chronic worrier about that sort of thing. And the teachers always give us these long speeches about all the credits we need and don't have, meaning to scare the not-so-good students into working hard...but they don't realize that they're scaring the good students, too! 

And then the whole leaving-message-on-answering-machine-phobia. I'm just afraid of calling people I don't know, period. Even people I _do_ know! There are probably three people in this world that I'm not afraid to talk to on the phone, not counting family.  Oh crackers. 

I get your fear of deep water, HG, that makes sense. I don't think I really have a _phobia_ involving deep water, but it's certainly unnerving. 



> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *I'M AFRAID OF MOTHS! THEY SCARE ME! I don't know why, but those big, grey, cute, fuzzy, harmless little moths scare the bageezes out of me. <shivers again> *



Well...at least big, grey, cute, fuzzy, harmless little moths are better than weirdly-shaped, maggoty, ugly, gag-colored, annoying moths that infest certain houses...


----------



## YayGollum

Well, sure, don't most people hate getting shotses? I wrote a poem for school about getting a shot. Very scary, but I don't really have a phobia. oh well. That's good, though. Yes, I hate talking to people on phones and I never leave messages, but how can you have a phobia of that? Are you people sure that it's really the superly uncontrollable fear type stuffs? oh well.


----------



## Lossengondiel

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE HAVE NASTY FEARSES OF STRANGE THINGSES, YES WE DO MY PREEEECCCCIIIOOOOUUUSS. WE HATE ALL THOSE WEIRD THINGSES EVEN THOUGH WE'RE WEIRD OURSELVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

I'm guessing that you like spring, crazy Lossengondiel person. Ick. Nasssty flowerses coming back and the cold going away! Yay for the cold! You can always put more clothes on, but when it gets hot, you can never take enough clothes off. That's my real life rant. Argh! But then, the fall is better than the winter.


----------



## Kailita

Phobia is probably too strong a word for our fear of phones and message machines...but you get the point. 

Aiiee, Lossen...why am I always too tired to process your hyperness...?  Ahh, the good old days of eleven hours of sleep...*sigh*...

I second Yay's yay for the cold, heh.  I have high cold tolerance...I love brisk, chilly winds.  But I'm not crazy about abounding heat. Autumn is my favorite season...the grayish days, pretty leaves, cool weather. Then winter is great, too...Christmasyish atmosphere, very cozy. But spring isn't bad at all, in my opinion. New flowers, blue skies, warm sun. I think the only one I dislike slightly is summer. Beating down heat, glaring sunlight, high temperatures...the only good thing about it is no school. And even then, I get bored. *Shrugs*


----------



## Lossengondiel

Boo for the nasty cold!! Summer is nice, yes my precious, cuz we like to wear shorts and tank topses.



> Aiiee, Lossen...why am I always too tired to process your hyperness...?



HEEHEE HYPERNESS IS COOL BECAUSE I'M COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

we have to wonder how old you are....precious.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

A rant: I LIKE MY HAIR, DAMNIT!!!!

I just dyed my hair red and my mum HATES it and is flipping out. I don't even LIVE with her. What's her PROBLEM!??!


----------



## munchkin

[RANT] People who are aphobic(afraid of tiny words). I'm supercalafragilisticexpalaphobic(afraid of big words)![/RANT]


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Vixen Evenstar _
> *we have to wonder how old you are....precious. *



We are almost sixteenses, yes, my prreeeccciiiooouuusss.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Huzzah for being almost sixteen! Huzzah for dying your hair red! I have a friend who does that regularly, I don't see why anyone should have a problem with it. Hmmm, I'm one of those horrible people who love all seasons, they seem to come at exactly the right time. I fully enjoy whatever season I'm in, why get mad about something you can't change? Anyways, the only thing that would be better would be to have a full year of each season. I was reading this science fiction novel and in it they had this planet that for some reason had a "year" that lasted for four regular earth years and each season lasted one earth year. Very sweet, everyone thinks I'm crazy for wanting a full year of each season.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

We are sixteen already precious! Er..i mean...yeah, I am sixteen.....yay for dying your hair red! I did that before! My mom hated it to! My mom was all flippity outy 'cause i left red dye all over the bathroom.....oh well.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmm. See my Mom is going to get my cousin to dye her hair dark purple this summer. Her hair is starting to grey, so instead of dying it a natural color she's going purple just for the heck of it. I guess I'm the only person who has a crazy Mom, she doesn't really care about what I do with my hair.


----------



## YayGollum

Do what? You're crazy if you think you're the only person with a crazy mom! Anybody can tell that my mom is crazy! She's a member over here. Go check out the chrysophalax person's posts. Insane. oh well. My evil mom lady's hair turned white when she was a teenager. Now she's got crazy red hair. Not bad. I'd just be happy with whatever happened to my hair, though. *hugs his long, thick, wavy, luxurious black hair*


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh dear....you really like your hair that much? Oh well...get a pic up! 

*looks at her own short (for a girl) dark brown slightly soft and silky but not to luxurious hair*

Im going to streak it purple


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I know your Mom's on here Yay. She's crazy too. I'm growing my hair out right now, also growing out troublesome bangs that are now always in my eyes. It's a light brownish auburnish blondish mop. Probably going to get a few locks dyed dark dark blue just for a change.


----------



## YayGollum

No, I don't love my hair that much. I just love pouncing on any chance to brag about myself. Whoops! Didn't I say that I was self-centered? oh well. At least I'm not evil and self-centered at the same time. Also, Ack! I already gots a picture up. I should find a newer one, though. oh well. I still haven't figured out how to work this evil scanner over here. Anyways, I am afraid of purple hair. *hides* Yay for growing hairs out! Don't worry about long bangses! Wear sunglasses all the time!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yay, your mom is chrysophalax? COOL! I wish my family wouldn't make fun of me for being active with the forum. Is there any chance we would ever see HG's dad or mom or brother on here one day? NO. Definitly not. <sigh>

Ok, this is my rant! MY FAMILY THINKS I'M A GEEK BECAUSE I FREQUENT TTF! AND THEY WON'T LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TELL THEM I'M NOT OBESSED WITH TOLKIEN LIKE I USED TO BE, AND I GO ON THE FORUM NOW TO IMPROVE MY CREATIVE WRITING SKILLS AND TO CHAT WITH COOL PEOPLE LIKE YOU! THEY JUST WON'T BLOODY LISTEN!!!!

Done.

I may start a thread about this.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I just dyed my hair red and my mum HATES it and is flipping out. I don't even LIVE with her. What's her PROBLEM!??! *



Yay for redheads! _Vivan las pelirrojas!_  Even if it's not natural...who cares?  Yay for dying your hair different colors! Even though you don't want to overdo it, just for your hair's sake...it'll fry it. But other than that, it's great. And streaks…streaks are cool.  Green, cranberry, and black are the in-style colors that people are dying their hair at my school. Those and the usual platinum blonde. Ick.

Yay for people with graying hair going dark purple! That's the coolest thing ever!  And yay for cool, understanding moms. My mom is cool and understanding sometimes...she just wants me to be more of a girl and not so anti-social. *Shrugs* 

(Hmm...yay is Yay's word, I need a new one...what's another synonym that could be used in place of it...?)

I think a year of each season would be cool, too. I wonder if they'd give us a whole year off of school...? Hm. The other reason I don't like summer as much as the rest of the seasons, despite the heat, is that all the girls on my block whip out the teeny shorts and the strips of cloth that don't even deserve to be called shirts or haltertops or whatever...then they parade around and think they're hot stuff. Oi. 

Ack, HG! I feel your pain. I wish I could empathize, but I don’t think my family even knows that I go on TTF… Sowwy…

Wow, I'm almost sixteen, too!  Well...sort of...kind of...well, actually, I won't be sixteen until February. Erk. Oh crackers.


----------



## YayGollum

Hmph. What's so cool about chrysophalax?   oh well. 

It makes no sense that your own family would call you a geek for posting at some crazy website like this. Sure they're not just messing with you, lady? oh well. Sure, start a thread. Why not? But then, how many other threads have I seen like that? Oh, poor me! Come to this thread and say that you feel sorry for me or talk about your own experiences just like this! Boring! Ick. I mean, never mind. Great idea. *hides*

Anyways, the other words I considered to go in front of Gollum in my name were Wahoo! and Hooray!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I use huzzah instead of yay. Huzzah Huzzah huzzah! Ugh, I have to babysit twins this morning before my German class. I loathe babysitting, the only reason I'm doing this is because my Mom(who usually does it) is going in for some kind of job training. I'm getting paid eight dollars for an hour and a half. *tries not think of being stuck with two-year-old twins for an hour and a half*

Poor Kailita, I have the same problem here. Except out here in the boonies they prefer to wear teeny shorts and skimpy bikini tops. Really gross. 

My Mom knows which boards I go to, but she purposely doesn't go on them. Something about not wanting to embarrass her kid by being on the same board. Besides, she's too busy to frequent any kind of messageboard anyway.


----------



## Kailita

Wahoo is a good one.  But I can't see myself saying, "Wahoo for ____." Hmm...maybe cheers...I like the sound of that...

Huzzah is fun, too. Sounds very midievalish...what funness. 

Babysitting. Mm. I babysit for two hours every Wednesday. Some times are worse than others. It kind of depends who you're babysitting (and how much you're getting paid for it...). Last summer I babysat two or three times a week for about a month for the same person: a two year old boy who lived with his rich grandparents in a HUGE house. It was an experience that I wouldn't repeat...he was a handful, and his grandparents, despite their wealth, were SO stingy. They paid me three dollars an hour!  But there were some upsides...like when the kid feel asleep and I would crank up the sterio and watch TV on their bigscreen...heh. 

But anyway. The kids I babysit now aren't too hard. There is a two year old who's really sweet and can pretty much entertain himself. Then there's the 9 month old, who's more of a gamble. There are some blessed times when she'll just sit in her stroller or sleep the whole two hours. But there are other times when she just fusses the whole time and refuses to be consoled until her mother comes back. 

It's weird. I love kids, but I don't especially like babysitting. *Shrugs* I don't know why...

(P.S. - German class, huh, Jam? How is that? Do you like it?)


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

'ooray was my little thingy. Oh well....umm...hey Hobbitgirl person! My peoples are the exact same way. Im a loser cause i hang out with you guyses.....but i don't give. It's not like Im trying to prove anything......


----------



## YayGollum

Yay! Anyways, Ick. Evil little kidses! They like to kick poor Smeagol.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

German class is fun. The language is so guttural, to quote my friend "if you sound like you're hacking something up, then you're pronoucing the words right". The only thing is that everyone else has take at least two years and so they're able to converse back and forth about all kinds of stuff, where as this is my first year. They're being really nice about helpig me though. My main problem is that I took French the year before, so I started out German pronouncing everything the way you do in French. Took me a long time to quit doing that.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

aaaw...poor, Yay. I don't let them get away with anything! For five bucks an hour for five hours i don't put up with much.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *German class is fun. The language is so guttural, to quote my friend "if you sound like you're hacking something up, then you're pronoucing the words right". *


Hehehe...sounds fun.  I'm taking Spanish this year, as I think I mentioned before, and I'll be taking it next year too and maybe the year after that...so I'm not going to get any French or German or anything. But I like Spanish. And it's pretty useful, living here in southern Cali on the border of Mexico...

Hmm...Vixen gotses an Avatar...ooh...


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh yeah, i was searching all over for something i thought looked like Vixen. Stupid avaters are so hard to find these days!


----------



## Kailita

She looks somewhat like a dark-haired Barbie to me... 

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, VIXEN! 

Don't hurt me!...Or yell at me...*winces*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I must rant: ABOUT ICE CREAM!!! BEN AND JERRY'S TASTES SO GOOD...BUT IT'S SOOOO FATTENING!!!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

I don't think I've ever had the stuff. But then, aren't fat people more fun to hug than the nasssty thin and pointy kind?


----------



## Kailita

Hehe...that's a good point, Yayish.

I love Ben and Jerry's.  Forget about getting fat...sometimes what you really need is to just sit down with a pint of ice cream and forget your worries.

Good to see you back, Wonkses. Even though...you don't strike me as much of an outcast. Everybody loves you.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, Yay for sitting down and eating ice cream right out of the carton! The best kind of ice cream is chocolate chip cookie dough! Or the hot chocolate kind made with a secret recipe by this superly cool guy over here. Anyways, Yikes! People don't like me?  No, you're either an Outcast, or you're in denial.


----------



## Dragon

RANT-------> getting grounded! When I get grounded its always for 1 WEEK unless I did something really bad, and then its 1,2, or 3 months, most the time, I don't even know y I'm grounded, I just am, and my mom wont ttell me y either, she just says, "think about it." and I think and I think, and i never get anywhere!!!!!!!
and then when I come back to the forum, I get a really overwhelmed feeling, because I have all this stuff to read, even though, I only go to here, S&B, an doccasionally bag end, and I can justr imagine how horrible people who vist more sectionms feel, and then I feel really bad for not feeling bad enough, and I keep feeling worse and worse, because I just scan over everything instead of actually reading it, and I feel like I'm neglecting my friends because they spend all that time typing it (or do they?) and then I barely look at it and I'm gonna shut up now.

fattness? just eat what you want and dance and run and tackle peole and be active


----------



## YayGollum

Yay me! I never get grounded because I never do anything stupid! And I enjoy staying in my room all the time anyways.  

About your problem ---> Yikes! oh well. I don't know. I doubt that everyone will remember to make superly short posts just for you. No need to feel superly bad about not having a long attention span.


----------



## Dragon

It's not that I have a short attention span, it's that I'm only home about two hours a day except on the weekends, but then my mom only lets me get on for 3 hours, and I don't have time to read 4 new pages of stuff on each thread!!! oh well........


----------



## YayGollum

Okay. Got it. No big deal. just post in less threads since you don't have much time. *hides*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Hehe...that's a good point, Yayish.
> 
> I love Ben and Jerry's.  Forget about getting fat...sometimes what you really need is to just sit down with a pint of ice cream and forget your worries.
> 
> Good to see you back, Wonkses. Even though...you don't strike me as much of an outcast. Everybody loves you.  *



NOT TRUE! The mods hate me!
 And Yay thinks I'm an outcast...don't you? 

And yeah. Fattish people are fun to hug. But so are thin ones.
Case in point: Snaga!


----------



## YayGollum

Hey, crazy lady! Of course I know you're an Outcast! Everyone is in some way. Anyways, how can pointy people be fun to hug? They're pointy. You crush them. oh well.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Snaga's thin...but he's not exactly pointy. He's the best to hug...maybe that's a bad example.

Actually pointy people AREN'T fun to hug. My sister's pointy and I feel like I'll break her. Hehe.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I think it was a bad example. Of course some lady sickeningly in love with some guy will say that he's fun to hug no matter how pointy he is. *hides*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

True. But he's not pointy.

My sister on the other hand is very pointy. And she's sooo thin I feel like I could snap her in half.
It's WEIRD hugging her. And her sharp elbows hurt me.


----------



## YayGollum

Her sharp elbows hurt you. And that is cause for happiness? I will never understand how some of you crazy people use your smilies. oh well. Rant ---> Can't go to bed. Something wrong with me.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I can't go to bed either...no matter how much I want to.
Maybe it's cos Snaga's not here.
I can't seem to sleep unless he's snoring. 

Crazy I know.

And yes my sister's elbows hurt me. I smiled because it's funny.


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, I got it. You're laughing at your own stupidity for hugging a nassstily pointy person.  Anyways, Ick. That reason you tossed over reminds me of Rule Number One. Love is bad. *hides*


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *When I get grounded its always for 1 WEEK unless I did something really bad, and then its 1,2, or 3 months, most the time, I don't even know y I'm grounded, I just am, and my mom wont ttell me y either, she just says, "think about it." and I think and I think, and i never get anywhere!!!!!!!*


I totally know how that feels, D. I hate it when parents do that. 

And as far as keeping up with everybody's postses, I know how that is, too! Because now we're finally moving along in typing, which means I have to actually _do_ the lessons to keep up!  Which means hardly any time for TTF during class!  Which means hardly any time for TTF period, because I always have so much homework after school that I don't have time to go online.  

So, you know what, today I decided SCREW TYPING! (Am I allowed to say that...) If I get behind, I get behind. But I MISS MY TTF! And all the fun peoples that hang out here. 

Hugging pointy peoples...umm...I wouldn't know. I rarely give out hugs...except for drive-by ones. And even those are rare. I show my affection through other ways...


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. I never touch anybody that isn't in my family and even then, they gots to hug me first.  Whoops! I'll shake hands, though!


----------



## Dragon

what would you do if someone drive-by hugged you?

*gets a strange image in her head of a person drive-by-hugging an old lady, then getting beaten half to death by her very heavy purse*   

of course, you're not an old lady,yay, but.....


----------



## YayGollum

Cool avatar. Anyways, if someone drive-by hugged me, I'd hold my arms in the air and act superly disgusted and back away as soon as I was released.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> **gets a strange image in her head of a person drive-by-hugging an old lady, then getting beaten half to death by her very heavy purse*   *





> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *Anyways, if someone drive-by hugged me, I'd hold my arms in the air and act superly disgusted and back away as soon as I was released. *



*Laughs at the vivid mental pictures she gets in her mind...*

*Thinks that D should drive-by hug Yayish, just to get that response out of him...* 

Cheers for D having a dragon avatar again!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*Shudders at the thought of strangers hugging her*

I HATE when people who I've just met feel they need to hug me. I'm not a very touchy-feely person, even with my family. Makes me feel very awkward. If someone tried to drive-by hug me, I'd probably be very weirded out and end up pushing them away . I wouldn't even let them get close enough to me, just fling 'em into the wall(did I mention I get sudden incredible feats of strength when my personal space is threatened?)


----------



## Kailita

Heh...I'm not very touchy-feely either. I'm more physically affectionate (as far as hugging and all that jazz) with my family...or my brothers at least (ugh, I hate it when my mom kisses me  )...but that's partly just because they're all younger than me and still cute and sweet. 

I rarely let anyone at school hug me. It's usually not a problem...my main friends are a bunch of guys and two girls. The guys don't hug very much (except for the gnome-like one, who just hugs me to freak me out sometimes. And...there's one other guy in the group who hugs me occasionally...but that's a whole different story  ), and one of the girls usually respects my need for space (and is usually too busy with her boyfriend to hug anyone else ). But the other girl...aiiee...she gets all hangy-clingy sometimes and feels the need to lean on me, and it bugs the crap out of me! Urgh. She's a very huggly person, which I don't mind...I just don't like people being huggly with _me_. For the most part. There are times when I don't mind it, but usually I just don't like it very much.

Now, that's all different from drive-by hugs, though. Those I like.  I guess it's the spontaneousness (is that a word...?) that makes it okay...that, and the fact that it's quick and doesn't get all clingy and stuff.

*_Would_ like to see Jam fling someone into a wall, though...*


----------



## Lossengondiel

My school is not really touchy-feely with other people. You know, there is the usual bf/gf touchy touchy blah, and the only time people are like that is when they say see someone or say goodbye. Like when I see my one good friend in the morning, or when I leave someone's house like that. But my family, blegh, there is nothing but touchy blaghy feely stuff and it drives me up a wall! (Not that I'm not there already!)


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! More people care about hugging than I thought! I thought I was just crazy for hating people touching me. Yay!  Anyways, Rant ---> Argh! Evil little sister's nasssty little boyfriend always coming to my church and eating lunch with my family and getting everyone evilly mad at me for not paying attention to him!  oh well.


----------



## Saucy

huggings ok unless u do it too often 4 no reason!!!!!!!!!!!
but what bothers me is when the evil gurls in my school! link arms and walk down the hallway *excuse me* but they look like a lesbisian love chain!!


----------



## Lossengondiel

And then they block up the hallways and it's hard to get to class...

Oh well, but it's great fun to barge through their, um, "love chain", and push your way past them, and listen to them shriek "That was rude"

Great fun 

No one said you ever had to be nice in hs hallways


----------



## Saucy

so true...but i shouldn't talk some of them are my friends so i just walk beside em and if they ask me to join there chain i reply "ummm no!" they heave no idea how silly they look!


----------



## Lossengondiel

Being somewhat short I tend to get lost in hs hallways, and I walk to fast for someone to keep up with me anyway. I practically _run_ .


----------



## Kailita

Hey, you have to give those girls credit for not caring what people think of them, though. (Nice avatar, btw, powersauce...cheers for Sonic characters! )

Ack...sister's boyfriend...always a dilemma with that situation. I'll never have to go through that, having no sisters...but I guess my brothers will someday get girlfriends. Ick...what will I do if they start dating preps??


----------



## Lossengondiel

It'll be a looonnnnggg while before my brother will EVER have a gf, so I suppose I don't have to worry about that. And preps...not for my bro

(***score one for the sister!***)


----------



## Kailita

My 11 year old brother is pretty anti-social (hurray, he'll follow in my footsteps! ), so I doubt he'll date any preps. Sometimes I wonder if he'll date at all.  My 8 year old brother is pretty popular...for an 8 year old...but by the time he starts dating, I'll probably be out of the house, so it should be okay. And my 2 year old brother...well...he's still got a while before he starts even thinking about girls...


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. Love is bad. Tell everyone you know. I would hope that you'd care enough about your younger siblings that you'd tell them not to worry about love. *hides*


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *And my 2 year old brother...well...he's still got a while before he starts even thinking about girls... *



I dunno...you never know what's going through the mind of a two year old...


----------



## Tuilin

Im very sick   
Poor me!!!!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Lossengondiel _
> *I dunno...you never know what's going through the mind of a two year old... *


Mainly half-formed thoughts about Teletubbies and graham crackers, I'm guessing...*shudder*...


----------



## munchkin

ok, I had about 5 rants lined up for today, but I forgot all of them but one:

1. I HATE THE YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *
> 1. I HATE THE YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Ditto  
Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munchkin

I'm assuming you're a Red Sox fan!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Death to the Yankees! You don't necessarily have to be a Red Sox fan to hate the Yankees. My only favorite team in baseball is whoever is playing the Yankees. I'm a second-generation Yankee-despiser.


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Mainly half-formed thoughts about Teletubbies and graham crackers, I'm guessing...*shudder*... *



Or if he watches tv there could be more than that running through his head...


----------



## YayGollum

I can't remember what I thought about when I was a two year old. I doubt that I was a very introverted person then, though. Anyways, Yikes! I know that my evil mom lady hates the Yankees, but I could care less about any sport. What's so bad about them?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

They're too superly good. They always win. Gets very annoying. The owner just buys up the best players and poof! They win. Plus, they're too dang popular with lots of people.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Makes all kinds of sense to me. Ick. Nasssty popularness. My evil mom lady likes the Braves. Is that good or bad?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, the Braves almost always do pretty good in the regular season and then choke in the playoffs, so they never get anywhere(the only reason that I understand this is that my Dad is a sports nut and I have to hear him talk). I dunno, I'm not a fan of anything in baseball, I'm only anti-Yankee. Lots of people like the Braves as well, they're another popular team.


----------



## Lossengondiel

I dont like baseball at all. Nassstyy borring sport!


----------



## YayGollum

oh well. At least it's not exactly the same as all of those other sportses. Hockey, basketball, football, soccer. All the same thing. Ick. Anyways, Yikes! And I thought my evil mom lady was original!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hehehe! I like the Cardinals, the I-Cubs, and whoever is playing the Yankees! Yay!

Anyway... Argh! *begins breathing heavily and stomping around* I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored! This is the second day in a row that I've been home sick from school, and I am really bored!


----------



## Tuilin

This is the 6th day I'm sick.
So you can imagine how bord I am.

P.S. Now Ol'Gaffer might come by to tell us what whiny lil kids we are...


----------



## Kailita

*Knows absolutely nothing about baseball teams, so keeps her mouth shut...*


----------



## Tuilin

Rant: People talking about baseballteams.
I hate baseball.


----------



## Kailita

I don't mind baseball. I think it's fun too watch. I just don't know very much about professional teams, and I'm horrible at playing it. Oh crackers.


----------



## e.Blackstar

> _Originally posted by Tuilin _
> *This is the 6th day I'm sick.
> So you can imagine how bord I am.
> *



oh my! Yes I can!


----------



## YayGollum

I gots me a real life rant even though it only has to do with this place.  Argh! Am I the only one here that's been paying attention to the craziness having to do with the superly scary and evil and condescending Ciryaher person and whoever that Hurin Thalion person was and lots of other moderators and Walter? I hope not. If I am, oh well. You'd be bored with this post. Ick. I am superly afraid of how scary and evil and condescending this Ciryaher guy can be if he can scare all of those people away. oh well. It looks like the big guy in charge is good friends with him. Nothing we can do about it. *sniff*


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Not at all, in fact, I was coming here to rant about it and here you beat me to it.

I am ranting over the tear-your-hair-out persistance of it. I was willing to settle on a less that perfect, but acceptable solution (treaty) and consisder Cir's removal as MOD as a 'good enough' punishment. It should have been left at that for the good of all.

But then the mod re-instatement way too soon for Justice's sake, has enflamed the issue AGAIN! And some good people end up leaving. 

I feel the too-soon reinstatement is like a bait and switch trick, but haven't said so elsewhere because there are enough people already stating their minds eloquently. The best thing to do is hide out in the Outcast threads for awhile. 

As for Ciryaher, he is smart, but also a loose cannon if he cannot put his emotions aside or count to 10. I did not see anything that offensive with that original post of Hurin Thalion that seems to have set him off. That's why nationalism breeds war. You'd think somebody attacked his baby, the way he reacted to someone saying they wish America had not been born. But responding with a harder personal attack is not the way to understanding. If he had called Hurin a 'communist' Hurin would probably have been proud (I believe Hurin does claim to be) but calling him a 'commie' is like reducing the word 'black' to the 'n' word. And sicking Hitler on Hurin's relatives is a lot worse that wishing Great Britain overcame the rebelious individualists in America, who have evolved into the crazy right wing of the current day world events. Just because Britain had a crazy king, doesn't make him evil like Hitler. Admittedly, breaking away from Britain was justifyed at the time, and history is history, but Hurin was just using that as a metaphor for what he really meant, which is that he disagrees completely with America's tactics in the present day. It's not something that hasn't been said before. But if Ciryaher expects people to 'read' his true intentions instead of his literal words, then he should try to do the same with other people's words. 

End of rant. Last I will say on the whole issue. I just hope when I hear someone calling ME a commie, just because I support the UN or disagree with something 'America' has done, or because I consider myself a World Citizen over an American, that there will still be someone left here on my side.

One last thing. Hurin and Cir should BOTH have receive an equal number of points and an equal number of day's banned and BOTH should have apologized for the hurt they caused (not just for misunderstood intentions). Then when they came back after a month, stay away from each other (they are flint and metal). 
If Cir takes it on himself to remove his 'Mod' clothes and respond like a regular 'human' forum member, then he should be susceptible to the same punishments.
(IMO)

This 'civil war' in words is amazing to watch though. But let's cease fire and get back to Tolkien talk. Tolkien talk: Melkor (destructiveness / entropy / malice / poisoned words) is still alive in the world today.


----------



## YayGollum

Oh. Sure. I guess it has been going on for a while. sorry about that. Nevermind. I'll just go on plotting.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Actually, I wasn't saying that to you in particular, Yay, but just in general to all those people on the other threads who keep resurrecting the problem. I am not saying you shouldn't say your peace. Of course you should, and this is unexposed so far in our guild. Plus it's not like we have any power to do anything. This is just a ranting thread. Sorry if you felt I cut you off. I am interested in what you say.


----------



## YayGollum

Oo! Yay me!  

Anyways, I wasn't very annoyed by the whole crazy politics thing since I could care less about that kind of thing. oh well. 

Sure, I was annoyed that the Hurin Thalion and Ciryaher people didn't get the same little punishment just because the Ciryaher person kept defending himself while the Hurin Thalion person was being a little more stubborn. 

I was mostly annoyed because all of the threads about the issue were closed when people were just tossing opinions around or asking questions because they were curious about it. Looks like someone finally thought that might be a little evil since that webmaster person opened the main thread back up. I was just trying to answer questions in this other thread and some scary moderator came along and said that we should read the main thread and stop talking about it. I was trying to help the people with short attention spans. oh well. 

I'm also annoyed that so many moderators left because of this. I would think that they'd stick around so there'd be more of a good influence with the authority figures around here. oh well. It must look much worse in those scary secret little threads of theirs.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Yeah. That's why I said it was fun watching it all, as if it were a civil war in progress. I am glad they finally put everything out in the open. It's just that it's like a roller coaster, when you think there is a final resolution, and then the ruckus starts up all over again. 
I am reading the Sil right now and keep running across passages that remind me of this whole situation. If I think of it tomorrow, I'll try to quote some of them.


----------



## YayGollum

Sounds cool to me. This is craziness. Yay for Walter being unbanned already! For some crazy reason. But then, he said he was leaving anyways. oh well. *reminisces about the old Gollum Fan Club*


----------



## Dragon

rant-----> being confused....I am always confused, and I'm getting tired of it, I never know whats going on unless people give it to me in two-syllable-word-five-word-sentences.


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on! You gots to be a smart person! You're an Outcast, right? I mean, oh, you're confused? sorry about that. *hides*


----------



## Dragon

hmm? oh, yes, I am very smarts, top of my class(es) by far, very very far.......I am just very easily confused....oh woe is me....


----------



## YayGollum

Then why insult yourself by asking for short and easy to understand sentences? Ick. oh well. Whatever you decide. Got it. Woe is you. I believe it. *runs away*


----------



## Dragon

does anyone else find it amazing how yay always runs away, and then is here without even coming back?

I want to know how to do that....


----------



## Tuilin

And always hides...
He cant have THAT many places to hide 
Anyways...we could use a rant here, after all being in the rant thread.
Rant----> Stupid "snowstorm" killing all the poor flowers(okok, 10 flowers and one gras-straw from last year) and making me freeze


----------



## munchkin

I really want a snowstorm right now...


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *does anyone else find it amazing how yay always runs away, and then is here without even coming back?
> 
> I want to know how to do that.... *


So do I...but I believe it is just a Yay thing. Yay is talented beyond the rest of our imaginations. 

I know what you mean about being confused, D. That's no fun.  But there is a big difference between being stupid and being confused. Big difference. And I say of course there can be stupid and/or confused outcasts! Maybe it's their stupidity or confustication (great word ) that makes them outcasts. Why not?

Unrant ---> I am crazily happy right now. We need an Outcast Happiness thread! Spring Break starts today...I get to borrow a fun cd from my friend...I'm going to a lacrosse game today and I'll get to hang out with all my crazy friends...I've collected ten bottles in my locker at school!...I'm listening to Meant to Live by Switchfoot at the moment (one of the bestest songs in the world)...HobbitGirl is coming all the way from Utah to my little town in California to visit!!  Yes, happy happy happy.  Never mind that I have to memorize a 40-line speech from Romeo and Juliet and do a book report on a book I haven't finished yet over the break...I'll worry about those later.  But for now I'm exceedingly aboundingly happy. Quite the unrant.


----------



## YayGollum

Yay for Mercutio! Anyways, what's wrong with just using Unrants instead of making a nasssty happiness thread? oh well. Whatever you decide. Yay for me being talented beyond crazy people's imaginations!  Also, got it. Confusticated does not = stupid. Whoops! Sure, confusticated people are cool.


----------



## Dragon

so confusticated people being cool makes me cool, right?

cool, I'm cool...   <----cool

oh, and K, if you want a happiness thread, just make one!!! not that hard, ya know.....


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Yay for Mercutio! *


Hehe...was that inspired from the quote in my sig, Yay? Mercutio is the bestest...him and the nurse...yeah. 

Rant ---> Romeo and Juliet! Oi! First of all, the fact that I have to memorize the crazy ranting Juliet spews before she takes the drug to make her look dead is _not_ helping my outlook on the play, heh. Secondly, gah! What a silly play! The words are beautiful...the language is superb...I love Shakespeare. But the plot...??? And the character development is _so_ weak. Ugh...these people see each other _once_ at a party, then supposedly fall in love within one night (?), get married (??), and decide that they'll risk everything to be together (???)...am I the only one who thinks that doesn't add up? I'm all for hopeless romantics...but _that_ is pathetic! And I think that that play illustrates Yay's #1 rule...

But yeah, unrant ---> Mercutio is the best.  Funny, funny guy. He's making jokes even as he's dying! (Whoops! Did I give away something to people who don't know the play...? Eep, sorry...)

As for GOO Happiness Thread...I do not yet feel worthy to create a thread in the Illustrious Guild of Outcasts...maybe next week.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Kailita's rant reminds me of a rant....

Rant---->My english teacher getting all wierd about Romeo and Juliet! She gets up there at her podium, and she talks...and talks...and talks...quite monotonously. And she thinks she's so cool and takes it so seriously. It would put the world's worst insomniac to sleep! And not only is it painfully boring, but IT'S ANOYING!!

<pant pant pant>

</rant>

Kai, supposedly Romeo and Juliet was based off of some other dude's poem, and the poem took place over many months. Shakespere just condensded it a bit.

Unrant---->YAY for A Midsummer Night's Dream! Best Shakespere play ever! GO PUCK! WOO HOO! 

Unrant---->YAY for me going to California on Sunday! Woo hoo!!


----------



## YayGollum

What's so great about California? oh well. Anyways, no, I wasn't paying attention to anyone's signature. I noticed people talking about Romeo and Juliet. I had heard that this William Shakespeare person got the idea from Babylonian mythology. Pyramus and Thisbe or something like that. It's been a while since I read the thing. You know. They met through a hole in the wall. Their families hated each other. They ran away and decided to meet up at the tomb of Ninus. Some lioness messed the whole thing up and they killed themselves for stupid reasons and now mulberries are red.  I'm not the only one that knows that, right?


----------



## Annushka

Is this the place where I can complain about my life? If it is, then that`s great, cause I have the biggest and saddest problem in the world. My best friend, who used to be an Outcast like myself and understood things even without saying them out loud, is changing. We have ALWAYS been on the same side. we had the same problems and all. And now I`m staying and she`s moving on. I talked to her a few weeks ago. It was really hard for me to do that, cause I don`t usually go around talking about myself. On the contrary, by some crazy reason people come to me with their problems etc. At first it was flaterring, cause I thought that I must be something if they trust me. Now I understand that that`s ............ They trust me, I don`t trust them. That`s just sick. So I got used to keeping all to myself, it`s impossible to talk to people about things that really matter to you. I`m typing this and feeling extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I've read that story too Yay, the original one about Pyramus and Thisbe. Had an Ancient Rome unit a while back, lots of fun. Ugh, hate Romeo and Juliet, my favorite character was that Prince Escalus dude that never hung around. I've always been a fan of obscure characters. 

Been there Annushka. I'm one of those people who everyone talks to about stuff, things that they figure I wouldn't tell anyone since I have so much integrity.  It was terrible because I was never good at keeping secrets before, had to develop the skill or else have everyone be mad at me for letting their precious information slip, which I didn't even want to know in the first place. Besides, my outer image is a lie anyway if people really think that's everything there is to me(most of them do) Yuck for former Outcasts that have gone into denial! I agree, there are many things that I can't talk to anyone about, that's why I write poetry and stuff or vent about something random here. Have to let it out somehow.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *What's so great about California?*


Lots of things.  Nice weather, pretty landscapes, by the ocean, lots of hills and mountains...sucky economy right now...but, eh, we can overlook that... But anyway, I think why HG is excited about going to Cali is because I live there (er...here....whatever  ), and she's coming to see me!  Tomorrow! *Is superly happy* 



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Yuck for former Outcasts that have gone into denial!*


Nice way of putting it. I totally agree. Annushka, I'm so sorry about your friend.  I had the same thing happen to me, back in 7th grade (two years ago). One of my friends decided that I wasn't "cool" enough and that it wouldn't be good for her image if she kept hanging around me. And she started dragging the rest of the group we hung out with down with her, so they started to change, too. It was really hard, and I felt so alone sometimes. But you know what happened? I eventually broke away from that group with another friend of mine, we met other people, made new and better friends, and now things are so much better than before. And I even resolved things with those old friends of mine, we just don't hang out anymore. 

People will change, and change is always hard. Urgh...I hate it ...I am a vehement hater of change, but resisting it is fighting a losing battle. Change will always happen and change will always win. So you have to learn to go with the flow. And in the end, things will work out. Everything's okay in the end, and if it's not okay, then it's not the end. But until then, just know that there are some other Outcasts here who know what you're going through and feel your pain.


----------



## Dragon

<----- hey K, check out my deep thoughts....heehee


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes, scary Annushka person! *checks the title of the thread* Sure, this would be a good place to complain about your life. Yay for this Kailita person telling you what to do about it! Find other friends. Sure, plenty of people decide that it's more fun being achingly social and popular and hangoutable, but Yay for the stubborn types who keep to their own kind!  

Anyways, sure, that prince dude was okay. I love the last line that he gets to say, but Mercutio is still the coolest. oh well. I love pretty much all of his lines. 

Also, Ick. California. What's so great about the climate and the surroundings and boring things like that? Ick. Give me the humidity of New Orleans or the mountians of New Hampshire anyday! *hides* Okay. Sure. It's probably just cool for meeting Outcasts.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *<----- hey K, check out my deep thoughts....heehee  *


I know, I've been meaning to comment on that for some time, I just couldn't find a good place to do it.  As soon as I saw it, I was like, "Hooray D! Somebody who agrees with me!" 

Change is icky. Blegh. 



> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *Sure, plenty of people decide that it's more fun being achingly social and popular and hangoutable, but Yay for the stubborn types who keep to their own kind! *


Amen to that!


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Nice way of putting it. I totally agree. Annushka, I'm so sorry about your friend.  I had the same thing happen to me, back in 7th grade (two years ago). One of my friends decided that I wasn't "cool" enough and that it wouldn't be good for her image if she kept hanging around me. And she started dragging the rest of the group we hung out with down with her, so they started to change, too. It was really hard, and I felt so alone sometimes. But you know what happened? I eventually broke away from that group with another friend of mine, we met other people, made new and better friends, and now things are so much better than before. And I even resolved things with those old friends of mine, we just don't hang out anymore.
> 
> People will change, and change is always hard. Urgh...I hate it ...I am a vehement hater of change, but resisting it is fighting a losing battle. Change will always happen and change will always win. So you have to learn to go with the flow. And in the end, things will work out. Everything's okay in the end, and if it's not okay, then it's not the end. But until then, just know that there are some other Outcasts here who know what you're going through and feel your pain. *



I so agree. Change drives me even CRAZIER than I already am. And those yucky no good preppy people who think I'm bad for their image can go eat broccoli for all I care. Phooie on them! I'm part of GOO!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Lossengondiel _
> *I so agree. Change drives me even CRAZIER than I already am. And those yucky no good preppy people who think I'm bad for their image can go eat broccoli for all I care. Phooie on them! I'm part of GOO! *


And amen again! (And hooray! ---> I'm at my 300th post! )


----------



## Annushka

Thanks everybody. I think CHANGING itself is not so bad when it happens in the same direction. Everything and everybody is changing. Nobody can stop that. As long as people are on the same side changes can`t be harmful.

The worst isn`t being not accepted. The hell with people who think you`re not good enough for them. The worst is when you feel like a stranger everywhere you go. People can like you, think you`re funny, cool, but you know that you`ve nothing in common with them. In that case you have nobody or nothing to fight with. You`re just lonely. 

Originally posted by Kailita
/Change will always happen and change will always win./

I liked it so much.


----------



## YayGollum

If people like you and think that you're funny or cool, you do have something in common with them. You both think highly of yourself. Yay! I know people like that. People that don't mind you hanging out, but that could care less about anything you're interested in. It's no big deal. You can still talk. oh well. Maybe not. Sure, Yay for everything being nice and routine! Boo change!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *The worst isn`t being not accepted. The hell with people who think you`re not good enough for them. The worst is when you feel like a stranger everywhere you go. People can like you, think you`re funny, cool, but you know that you`ve nothing in common with them. In that case you have nobody or nothing to fight with. You`re just lonely.*


I know what that's like. I feel like that quite a lot when I'm away from my friends. I get all lonerish and secluded and junk. Really what you need to do is just branch out a little and start trying to make friends, I guess. Eventually it will get better, there are just some hard times getting there. 



> _Originally posted by Annushka_
> *Originally posted by Kailita
> /Change will always happen and change will always win./
> 
> I liked it so much. *


Ick. I don't.  I wish it wasn't true. But...sadly...I guess it is...*smiles slightly*


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *If people like you and think that you're funny or cool, you do have something in common with them. You both think highly of yourself. Yay! I know people like that. People that don't mind you hanging out, but that could care less about anything you're interested in. It's no big deal. You can still talk. oh well. Maybe not. Sure, Yay for everything being nice and routine! Boo change! *



Did I really sound like thinking highly of myself That`s sad What I mean is I don`t have respect for many people around. They are just empty. And, which is worse, think that they have the right to dictate me what to do. They have certain rules and are confered that I should live by their rules too. I`m sure you all get that all the time. I don`t want to spent any time on them.

Originally posted by Kailita
*Ick. I don't. I wish it wasn't true. But...sadly...I guess it is...*smiles slightly** 

I liked the way you put it. Short and precise.


----------



## YayGollum

No, it didn't look like you thought superly highly of yourself. That must have been me. oh well.  Got it. Yay for having no respect for the normal and boring types! What's with these crazy rule type things? I thought you were talking about your own age group. So you mean stuffs like expectations and fads and evil things like that? oh well. Ick.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*rants*

WHY DID THEY TAKE DAVID DUCHOVNY OFF THE X-FILES?!?!?

WHY IS THERE NO ALL X-FILES CHANNEL?!?!?


----------



## YayGollum

Maybe that guy felt like leaving? I have no idea. oh well. The X-Files was too scary for me. *hides*


----------



## Dragon

hmmm...maybe wonks should start an online petition about x-files things and then e-mail it to someone important...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Huzzah for the X-Files! Huzzah for Mulder and David Duchovny! Boo for evil Doggett character who reminded me too much of that guy in T2! The actor never could shake that image. I think it's a little late to start a "Bring Back the X-Files" campaign, well at least we're getting a movie.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *I liked the way you put it. Short and precise. *


Short and precise? Really? *Is shocked with herself* I'm hardly _ever_ short and precise. I have more of a tendency to ramble on and on about every aspect of what I'm trying to say until I've rambled so much that it no longer makes sense. *Is rambling now...* 

Anyway, Annushka...where do you live? You sound like you're trapped in a really...I dunno...stuffy place. It wouldn't happen to be Salt Lake City, Utah, would it...?  Anyway, at least you're an original. Cheers for people who are special and different! Don't let the normal people drag you down!

As for X-Files...*blink blink*...I know virtually nothing about that show. So I won't comment.


----------



## Kailita

[rant] My hair is short!  Well...technically it's not _short_, but _layered_...but whatever, it's all the same to me! No more long and flowy! And even though all of it isn't short, it feels choppy now.  

Evil hairstylist lady and my mom attacked me and made me sit in the chair while they did scary things with my hair.  My mom said my hair needed trimming. Which I didn't mind. But then she decides that we should do something more "stylish" with my hair. No, no! *Screams*! Not stylish, anything but that! But...yeah. It happened. And now my hair is all weird and erky. *Sob*. I think I'm going to wear a hood when spring vacation ends and I go back to school on Monday. [/rant]


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! You don't get to decide what gets to happen to your hair? Sounds evil to me. Yay for people that just let their hair grow and look natural! *hides from creepy people who like dying and styling and whatever other crazy little things*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh man, number one rule is NEVER TRUST YOUR HAIR WITH YOUR PARENTS. When I was a little kid my Mom made me get all my hair chopped just because she didn't know how to take care of long hair and couldn't find someone to teach her. Then When I was nine my Dad persuaded me to get this cut that was supposed to be a wedge cut but ended up a mullet. Now my hair has finally grown out, I am NEVER cutting it until it's past my rear or something. As for dying, I don't see a problem with that. I'm dying a few locks my my hair a different color this summer, just to experiment. Now dying your whole head some freaky color is, well, okay, but definitely not for me. My cousin, who does that all the time, says your hair never goes back to the original shade if you dye it completely.


----------



## balrog

my real life rant, not that typing the experience will help..... 

9 months ago i was diagnosed with diabetic retinopathy

a condition that results from having diabetes.....for those who don't know what diabetes is...it is a disease that is a result of the human pancreas not producing insulin....a hormone that unlocks cells so they can metabolize or 'break down' the foods and liquids that we all eat and drink to stay alive......(hope i haven't lost you yet!)

So diabetics require needle injections of artificial insulin to complete the process...however the word complication is grossly understated...it is hard to get the proper amount of insulin via needle because the requirement of insulin is always changing...it depends how much food you eat...how much milk you drink and how much activity or exercise you do.....and those 3 factors are always changing day to day......

the normal functioning pancreas excretes the exact amount needed.....not in diabetics and this causes complications

after years of this disease the body begins to falter....circulation is lessened and one of many of the results effects the blood supply to not olny the limbs but also the very delicate blood vessels that supply our eyes....

retinopathy is a shortage of oxygen to the eye....so the eye can function and be able to create vision....


my blood supply to my eyes is collapsing and will make me blind


i've had 7 operations so far to help me keep my vision...so far so good....but migraines plague me daily....and my vision is not terrible but all weird 
  


my rant..


----------



## Kailita

Oh bleh...Balrog, that's horrible.  Diabetes is hard enough in itself without extra baggage added onto it. 



> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Yikes! You don't get to decide what gets to happen to your hair? Sounds evil to me. Yay for people that just let their hair grow and look natural! *hides from creepy people who like dying and styling and whatever other crazy little things* *


It _is_ evil...*sobs*. Usually my mom, while a little pushy on issues of style, will let me do what I want with my own hair in the end. But I guess neither of us thought that it would turn out the way it did. Bleh. If it was up to me, I _would_ just let my hair grow out naturally, only trimming it every now and then to keep it healthy. I like my hair long.



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *Oh man, number one rule is NEVER TRUST YOUR HAIR WITH YOUR PARENTS.*


So true! At the end of last year, my mom decided that she wanted to trim my hair herself instead of taking me to some professional. So I figured it was all fine and good, we were saving money after all. But my mom...ugh...she cuts it all uneven...then cuts off a little more to make it even...then still messes up and cuts a little more...and a little more...until I yell, "Ack, Mom, just stop! I don't care if it's uneven, just stop!"

It did even out eventually, though I had really zig-zaggy hair for about a month afterward, heh.  But now with this new hairstyle...I guess there's nothing I can do about it...so I'm just getting used to it and trying to make the best of it. (And getting all my hooded sweatshirts out of storage, too...)

Another rant ---> Limiting smileys and codes in posts! Blegh!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*hugs Balrog, not trusting her voice to words*


----------



## YayGollum

sorry for this place not being able to help you out much, dude. oh well. I'm sure that most people would love tossing gobs of sympathy at you. Sure, I've known some people with different kinds of diabetes. Not very fun. But then, they don't usually run around asking for sympathy all the time. I work at a hospital. It's just craziness.  oh well. Have fun. That's the best advice I can come up with.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*hugs Yay as well*


----------



## balrog

I gave my 'real life rant'.....that was the title correct?

and sympathy is not a response i was looking for....

ahem ahem...clearing the voice....

would you all please WAKE UP!! A rant was a rant

This Balrog apologizes he didn't get a bad haircut!!

Now you have made me feel like an Outcast of Outcasts!

nice

gimme more cuts and slams 

I shall breathe my Fire!!


----------



## YayGollum

*quickly wriggles away from the hug* Ick. Anyways, I wasn't trying to be evil, balrog person. Ack! oh well. What's that about bad haircuts? We're supposed to have them? I did not know that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Sorry...I can rant too.

EVIL THINGS!! EVIL REAL LIFE RANTS!!
SUCK IT UP BALROG!!!

(Is that evil enough?    )


----------



## balrog

I suck things up in a euphoric way

haircuts.....pubic shaving sucks when cuts are made...sensitive area 

I will fit in after i fire up this special canadian thc pipeweed

ooppps did i say tetrahydracannibol?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Are you smoking pot?

Eeew.

And can we NOT talk about shaving um..."Down There" in this thread?


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Are you smoking pot?
> 
> Eeew.
> 
> And can we NOT talk about shaving um..."Down There" in this thread?
> 
> *




my bad comments

not yet is first answer

not ever second answer...........

ok 

i am evil.......but wanna stay in this guild!

I like what is said here and i am a completely an outcast of other areas....

have pity on me or i will hunt you all down and give you an amazing bbq, of which i dine on your carbon compounds....


*pulls fire whip*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*jumps as balrog cracks his whip*

Why don't you rant about shaving your legs...that's not so gross as other shavings.

And do your parents really let you smoke pot? Or are you a grown up now?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Owww, Balrog. That freaks me out. Blindness is the most scariest thing to me (that, plus fire and drowning). Don't think I could stand it. I hope you can wear glasses and still post on the forum. 
Why can't they invent an automatic insulin drip that adjusts its flow based on feedback from a monitor wrapped around your finger, or something?

[maybe it's medicinal THC to relax the blood vessels in the eyes - just wondering   ]


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> **jumps as balrog cracks his whip*
> 
> Why don't you rant about shaving your legs...that's not so gross as other shavings.
> 
> And do your parents really let you smoke pot? Or are you a grown up now? *



no...i am or have a calculated psychological intelligence quotient equal to the genetic equivalent of one exhibiting trisomy 21

so you don't have to jump!

any behavioral action on my part of location is default in effect upon you


----------



## Wonko The Sane

If that were true you'd either have Down Syndrome or have the intelligence of one with Down Syndrome.

That doesn't seem to be the case...

WHY ARE YOU CONFUSING ME?!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *Owww, Balrog. That freaks me out. Blindness is the most scariest thing to me (that, plus fire and drowning). Don't think I could stand it. I hope you can wear glasses and still post on the forum.
> Why can't they invent an automatic insulin drip that adjusts its flow based on feedback from a monitor wrapped around your finger, or something?
> 
> [maybe it's medicinal THC to relax the blood vessels in the eyes - just wondering   ] *



the research of doctors have discovered that a transplant of islet cells from a donor's pancreas will work...in other words they take cells from a heathy persons pancreas and inject them into the liver of me...and those cells make insulin....i do have to take anti-rejection drugs though, which destroys my immune system....

i think i will go for it


insanity is the spice of life and my insanity is growing short!!!

Woo Hoo Homer Simpson style!!

I love life too much to miss out on it!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Go Balrog!!

NOW STOP MESSING WITH MY HEAD!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *If that were true you'd either have Down Syndrome or have the intelligence of one with Down Syndrome.
> 
> That doesn't seem to be the case...
> 
> WHY ARE YOU CONFUSING ME?! *



wonko I am so sorry...I am so sarcastic with words


----------



## Wonko The Sane

So you were making a joke then?
*heaves sigh of relief*
Ok...

But it's not funny...especially to people who are close to those with such disorders.


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *So you were making a joke then?
> *heaves sigh of relief*
> Ok...
> 
> But it's not funny...especially to people who are close to those with such disorders. *



well said and not deserved words on my part

especially when i worked with the challenged for years


i think i thought i was being patronized.....i got more than i bargained for in disorders.....oh well

sucking it up


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I only said to suck it up cos you didn't like my other response.

You don't have to suck it up if you don't want to.

Blow it out in fact.  *opposite of sucking it up*



Anyway, some people get the short end of the stick..but they're stronger for it and are more interesting people and stuff.

Be glad you don't have everything super-easy and are therefore boring.


----------



## Kailita

Whoa...*is super confused*...

You guys talk about the strangest things at all hours of the night. *Blink blink*. 

Pot? Shaving? Down Syndrome?  ...*is too sleepy to process...goes to back up plan and smiles and nods...*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yeah...it was super late for me.
I didn't get to bed until quarter to 5.
EEK!!

*Rants* And THEN MY DAD MADE ME GET UP EARLY SO I COULD HAVE A LIFE!!!!


----------



## Annushka

I`m really sorry about your illness Balrog. It must be very hard to live with it. My father has other kind of diabetes. He doesn`t need insulin, but anyway, he must control everything he does. So I can imagine how difficult that is. By the way you shouldn`t feel like an Outcast among Outcasts. That would be just crazy





> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Short and precise? Really? *Is shocked with herself* I'm hardly ever short and precise. I have more of a tendency to ramble on and on about every aspect of what I'm trying to say until I've rambled so much that it no longer makes sense. *Is rambling now...*
> 
> Anyway, Annushka...where do you live? You sound like you're trapped in a really...I dunno...stuffy place. It wouldn't happen to be Salt Lake City, Utah, would it...?  Anyway, at least you're an original. Cheers for people who are special and different! Don't let the normal people drag you down!
> 
> As for X-Files...*blink blink*...I know virtually nothing about that show. So I won't comment.  *



I live so-o far away from Salt Lake City, Utah. The time difference is about 10 hours. I live in Armenia. Has anyone heard of it?? Hardly It`s on the south of Russia. Actually, we are one of the most ancient nations in the world. Our history begins 2000BC. But now we are a small. I have a strong feeling that I`m the only one here from Armenia. That makes me sort of an Outcast, doesn`t it

P.S. Thanks for thinking I`m original


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You ARE original!!
*sigh*

WISH I WAS!!!

*Rants about not being original*


----------



## Annushka

You ARE original. Look at your avatar. You have a terrible orc there who just in a second becomes a cute pink heart. Could you imagine a weirder combination? Now that`s original!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Actually it starts with an eye...and then a heart...and then an orc.
(Meant to signify Snaga the orc)

Which then translates to "Eye Heart Snaga"

Or..."I love Snaga"


----------



## YayGollum

Yep. Sounds pretty unoriginal to me. People in love. Ick. *hides* Anyways, here's a real life rant ---> I'm in on that crazy little council of nine thing. Ack! Too much responsibility! I can't really turn them down, though. It's supposed to be a big honor. I'm a nice guy. Even though I'm so evil. I like to help out every now and then. I just don't go looking for trouble. I'd have to work superly hard to live up to expectations. oh well. I guess I should be happy.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hey, well you're a popular guy I guess. Enjoy all that lovely responsibility! I get enough responsibility tossed or otherwise nicely coerced on me already, apparently some people perceive me as dependable. So when I'm online I avoid it like the plague. Have fun Yay!


----------



## Dragon

they said anyone who doesn;t want to doesnt have to, yay, and I'm sure there are other peole who would like to doit if you dont...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay would be good for it though. 

He should stay on the ballot!


----------



## YayGollum

Thanks, crazy people, but still, Yikes! Good thing I'm not in school anymore! Anyways, Dragon person, if you want me to say that I don't want to be in on the thing anymore so someone else can get in, I wouldn't mind. Or were you just tossing information at me? I have no idea. No, I wouldn't mind being in on this council of nine thing. I'm just afraid of responsibility. I know I'd try to do a good job on the thing. I'm just afraid of responsibility. It's a huge honor that a bunch of people think that I could ever be useful to them. I'm just afraid of responsibility. Oh, yeah, and I'm holding back my self-centeredness as hard as I can right now. *hides*


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Oh, yeah, and I'm holding back my self-centeredness as hard as I can right now. *hides*  *


Yay, I'm so _proud_ of you!  

You would be a great C-9er...or whatever they call those peoples. I would vote for you.  As for responsibility...well, you're a guild leader, and you handle that responsibility! Then again...this IS GOO...but still!


----------



## Annushka

Actually I`m proud of you too. That`s great. And I`m sure that you`ll handle the responsobility easily. Besides it would be useful for everybody to have your point of view in different questions


----------



## Saucy

well i voted 4 u weither u wanted it or not


----------



## YayGollum

Well, sure, thanks for the support, crazy people. Why not? Anyways, yes, I'm sure that I could handle the responsibility. I'd do a good job if I got into the thing. I'm just lazy. I'd suck it up, but right now, I'm saying ---> "Yikes!" You know what I mean.


----------



## Rhiannon

You would handle it very well, Yay. The Great Poobah knows this.

In other news, I am going to kill my sister.

Two years. I am TWO YEARS older than she is. But for some strange reason, she seems to think she is my mother. This morning she came pounding on my door at the ungodly hour of 10:20am. What kind of freak wakes up at 10:20am? "You need to get up!" *pound* *pound* *pound* "And you NEED TO CLEAN THE LIVING ROOM!" *I* know when I need to get up- 10:35 gives me five minutes to dress, ten minutes to eat, and ten minutes to get to the community college, where I am never late to history, and besides today was a test. At noon I come home from history, where despite the fact that the test was pretty hard, I probably got my usual 96-98 on it, and the first thing I hear is "you still need to clean the living room". Thank you SO much, I can _see_ that, and besides my mother who is not two years younger than me is standing right here and doesn't need your help. I'll clean the living room when I bloody well feel like cleaning the living room. It's like this all the time now. "You haven't taken your science test." I don't NEED to take my science test until NEXT WEEK. "You haven't done any work at all today." Oh please, do you have a camera attached to me or something? 

Grrrrr. I am 17, I have five class credits left to get before I graduate high school, I am taking college classes and am signed up for me, I applied for a job yesterday and got the application for another today, the book club I've started meets Wednesday, and I'm taking the written driving test Thursday, I do not need to be bossed around by my idiotic bad-tempered little sister because I have BETTER THINGS TO DO. Besides which she's a brat. And evil.


----------



## Saucy

my brother does the ame 2 me and i'm 5 years older then him and he can't admit when he's wrong!!!!!!and i wont even start about my older sister yuck!!!
by the way i'm 15 he's ten...my sis is 16! go fig?


----------



## YayGollum

Go Fig Newtons! They're cool! Anyways, got it. Yes. all siblings are evil, aren't they? My evil little sister is always pointing out that she thinks it's her job to be evil. *sniff* oh well. My evil older sister was painfully evil to me when we were little, but now that she's off somewhere, I don't have to worry about her. Now I just have to deal with my evil little sister being your average and boring and popular and annoying little teenaged girl. Ick. *collapses*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> Well, they've done it again. That horrible Disney corporation place has bought the rights to another one of my favorite books, then altered the plot so much that only the character names and title are the same. Gaaah! I wouldn't mind it so much, only people will go to the movie thinking it's like the book and be sorely deceived. The Disneyified movie is always much worse and completely different from the book, they should just change the title and character names, call it an original movie, because it sure as heck ain't remotely based on either of the books I read! AAAAUUUGGGHHH!!! Death to Disney!


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, sure. Why not? What book are you talking about?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

You probably haven't heard of it. THe first book they ruined was A Ring of Endless Light by Madeleine L'Engle. It was a book you would have called scarily deep, unfortunately Disney made into a very shallow, unintelligent made-for-TV movie. The second one is a book called Ella Enchanted, which in book form was a funny, smart, and realistic version of the of Cinderalla story. The movie will feature friendly ogres, two song and dance numbers, a cutesy love-story, and magical talking book named Benny. GAAAAHHH!!!! By the way, none of the aforementioned idiocies were present in the book. I wouldn't mind this nearly so much if they just retitled it as something else, they went so far from the book that it makes zero sense to carry over the title, all it does is get the fans hopes up and then crush them once they enter the cinema.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Got it. I now nothing about either of those books or movies. oh well. I only get into huge series of bookses so I can become a huge expert on them. I hardly ever read single bookses. Whoops! oh well. The Iliad was is a good book. That Helen Of Troy thing was achingly evil. *hides*


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Rant: Yay, Your Outcast Guild at FanSpot is dying! Hardly anyone goes there anymore! *gets all noble looking* But I didn't go desert my Outcasts!


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! I haven't deserted them, either. I show up every night. Not much is ever happening. Somebody said that it had something to do with exams. *sniff*


----------



## Rhiannon

Disney is evil. EVIL EVIL EVIL. How DARE they put one foot in the general direction of L'Engle, much less actually touch her! 

New rant: My art teacher bugs the heck out of me. End of rant.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes. Every art teacher I've ever had was always evil. Especially the one that brought her dogs to class for us to draw. Evil dogses that try to eat poor Smeagol. *sniff* She was the only teacher that ever got to give me any kind of detention type thing. But then, I got out of it.


----------



## Annushka

I`m not going to rant today cause I`m happy. Today I got my TOEFL results It`s so nice when you work really hard for something and the results are good It`s like a burdain falling off my shoulders.


----------



## Annushka

I changed my mind. I`m sitting in an Internet-Club. Right beside are sitting 3 the most unbearable things I`ve ever seen. they are loud, annoying, gross and so many things more. I wish all people knew how to behaive themselves in public places


----------



## Kailita

Aiieee! So many rants! Cannot process! Okay, okay, deep breaths...here we go...

Disney has some good stuff out there, but when they start adapting things and trying to attract "tweens", it just gets pathetic. Madeleine L'Engle is an awesome writer. Though I've never read A Ring of Endless Light, I have read A Wrinkle in Time and A Wind in the Door, and those were awesome. Scarily deep, but beautiful and wonderful. No way Disney will every be able to pull off her work.

Ella Enchanted is another wonderful book! One of the only princess stories I'll read. A very much improved version of the Cinderella story. A movie about that? Well...we'll see. It depends how much they take out/put into it.

New Rant (thinking about Disney made me think of this) ---> They're making a Lizzie McGuire MOVIE??  *Crosses herself multiple times* Heaven save us all. Blegh. I can't stand that show. WAY too popular, TOTALLY unreal, can't stand Hilary Duff. Some praise that I heard for it was that it showed what middle school kids' "normal" lives were like. That is such a lie! It has all the classic stereotypes - everybody wants to climb the social ladder, geeks are losers, everybody who's anybody wears trendy clothes...ugh! Definitely going to skip that movie and go see X-Men 2 instead (they come out on the same day). [/Rant #1]

[Rant #2] We're on a testing schedule this week! The whole school is doing testing, so we're on block scheduling. Which means each class is 80 minutes. *Dies*. 80 minutes trapped in geometry...80 minutes trapped in PE...80 minutes trapped in biology...*bangs her head against the wall*. And, right now, 80 minutes in typing. But I guess it can be a good thing. I can finally catch up on all my postses.  [/Rant #2]


----------



## Rhiannon

> Ella Enchanted is another wonderful book! One of the only princess stories I'll read. A very much improved version of the Cinderella story. A movie about that? Well...we'll see. It depends how much they take out/put into it.



Yep. I anticipate it being awful, but it has Cary Elwes (The Princess Bride, Robin Hood: Men in Tights), so I'm going anyway.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I'm going to see it as well, even though I'll probably be disappointed. A warning to anyone who has read the book: advanced news from a prescreening states that the movie might as well be under a different title, it follows a completely different path and the characters are all changed. Plus as I said before there are two song and dance numbers, including dancing ogres. Yuck. I'll just pretend it's supposed to be something different, maybe then I'll have a halfway decent time.

Oh Kai, you need to read A Ring of Endless Light, it and a Swiftly Tilting Planet are the best novels L'Engle has done. Lovely little bits of poetry tucked in there too.


----------



## Dragon

well, I haven't read a ring of endless light, but I have heard of it, and read the dust coverish thingy, and there is no way that disney can possibly pull that off, as for ella enchanted, I HAVE read that, and if they change ONE thing, I WILL SUE, I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL SUE!!!!!!!!!

has n e 1 seen the princess diaries? if u have, have you read the books? the only thind that was the same was that she suddenly found out she was a princess and the names yadda yadda...the charachters were totally different, they completely left out major plot thingamajiggers and added all sorts of other crap n there....it was a totally good movie, UNTIL I FOUND OUT IT WAS BASED ON THE BOOK THAT IT WAS SO TOTALLY NOT LIKE!!!!!on the other hand, no matter how weirded out it was, I LOVED treasure planet, it was awesome even though it was a rip-off.

so no, I am NOT seeing ella enchanted even though it has Cary elwes (who is awesomely funny)

all my art teachers have always been awesome.....hmm.....weird

RANT---> RETAINERS SUCK!!!!! and I would be yelling that outloud and cussing out everyone who makes fun of my newfound lisp except that i can NO LONGER MAKE THE "S" SOUND AND CANNOT SAY "SUCKS," SO I HAVE TO COME UP WITH OTHER WAYS TO EXCLAIM DISSAPROVAL SUCH AS "THIS VACUUMS" BUT I CANT SAY THAT EITHER AND IT COMES OUT AS "thith vacuumethsth"maybe if I make lots of s' in typing it will make me feel better.....ssssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss......just a little better......


----------



## Saucy

Ella the Enchanted ack! has a movie...my fav book from my pre-teenage years...if its a cartoon i will have a serious cow... disney cartoons suck...with the acception of the emperors new groove!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amanda65

the name was just ella enchanted and your all right, it will probably be a disappointment! 
btw, hear hear to the emperors new groove!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Love that movie! Yeah, i read Elle Enchanted. I have it. Good book.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Okay, here's the link I got for information on the movie. It's full to the brim of spoilers, I'm hoping against hope it's wrong but unfortunately it sounds all too Disneyesque.

http://www.fanfiction.net/read.php?storyid=1312795


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Rhia, I have 4 brothers and sisters ranging in age from 18 to 7. (I'm nearly 20)

They ALL used to do that to me. And they were so mean to me.

So I moved out. Problem solved.


----------



## Rhiannon

Wow, we're at it again! I have 4 brothers and sisters too- 18 - 8, at the moment, with me as second oldest at 17. 

I love them, of course, but they're all evil, and I'll be moving to Wales in the future, armed with Stafford grants and a great sense of destiny. Or something.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I had a Stafford loan for Uni too.  Only I'm going to England. Not Wales.


----------



## YayGollum

What's that craziness? Four brothers and sisters? What, does that mean that you have four brothers and four sisters or two brothers and two sisters? just wondering. oh well. We talked about that before? I forget. *sniff*


----------



## Rhiannon

Four brothers and sisters all together- 2 brothers and 2 sisters.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

And I too have 2 brothers and 2 sisters.


----------



## Annushka

Rant - I miss ONE day and then have to spend 2hours catching up with you, guys. That`s terrible. I really have no time to come here everyday. Why can`t college just disappear?

I have 1 brother. He`s 20. We used to fight all the time, but now, to my happiness, he`s turning to be my best friend I guess, he just had to grow up a little to stop doing all that evil things to me. He loved sticking his nose in my personal stuff, using everything he knew about me against me etc. Sometimes I wanted him to be as far away from me as possible. But now he occured to be just like me. We understand each other perfectly. That`s so cool I always wondered what it would be like to have a sister who might look like me. I can only imagine what terrible fights we would have had So people, Your sisters and brothers might be your best friends. you have so much in common with them.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My 16 year old sister and I didn't star to get along until she turned 13 or so. 

But we're best friends now. I LOVE it. And I love my sister! 

I should post a pic of us. 

Check the forum photo album. I'll go post one now.


----------



## Annushka

That`s a very nice photo She doesn`t look like you at all. That`s interesting. My brother is the opposite of me too. Having a sister is must be great, isn`t it?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

hah! That's so funny.

 Everyone thinks we look a lot alike, despite her dark hair and eyes they say we have the same bone structure and stuff. 

I think we do look alike. Oh well...maybe I just wish we did. She's super pretty. 

And yes, having a sister is great. We used to fight like maniacs but we get along great now.

I have two sisters actually.  The other one is 7 and she and I play a lot.
We really get on together. I miss her horribly.


----------



## Annushka

That`s really funny! Maybe it was a photo so I got the wrong impression? 
People have completely different opinions on such questions. For example, they say that it`s obvious that Ben is my brother though our features are nothing alike. When I was little I was dreaming of having a twin sister. Imagine how much fun we could have had.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I always wanted a twin sister too.  A LOT!!

Now I don't. I'm super gald nobody else has to look like me!


----------



## Rhiannon

My sister and I swing back and forth- We either really really hate each other, or we really have fun together.


----------



## Kailita

*Big deep breath* Okay everyone...prepare yourselves for another scarily long Kailita post...



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Oh Kai, you need to read A Ring of Endless Light, it and a Swiftly Tilting Planet are the best novels L'Engle has done. Lovely little bits of poetry tucked in there too. *


Will do! *Puts it on her list of books to read*

D, retainers are horrible, I feel your pain.  Bleh. I got mine off a couple years ago, but I remember how horrible it was. And I hate the way it messes up your words until you get used to it! "S" sounds come out as "th", and "k" sounds come out all throaty...blegh!



> _Originally posted by Annushka_
> *Rant - I miss ONE day and then have to spend 2hours catching up with you, guys. That`s terrible.*


I know exactly what you're saying! That's what I'm doing right now, heh, catching up with all the posts I've missed. Darn this testing schedule...messing up my plans so I can't post in typing class every day. 

You peoples with sister...ohh...as much as you hate them, be happy. I used to wish more than anything that I could have a sister. I've accepted my (3) brothers now...they're great...but I still wish I had someone to pass my old clothes and hair stuff and Barbies and dolls to...

Onto the real rant! ---> I'm missing a bottle! *Sobs*...why are people so cruel? It seems like as soon as "normal" (scary) people find out about my bottle obsession, they immediately want to take them away!  Does that make sense? Are they _trying_ to be mean, or do they not understand what they're doing to me? 

Here's what happened: Yesterday at lunch I was quietly but happily tapping one of my Sprite bottles against the pillar that I sit by...when all of a sudden this guy in my geometry class comes up and says, "Oh, you're that bottle-girl..." then plucks the bottle from my hands, smirks, and dashes over to a trash can. I stare at him in disbelief. I hardly even know him! Why is he trying to be mean to me?

"Now, you know I'm only doing this for your own good," he says. (???) Then he tosses the bottle into the trash. The TRASH!! He could have AT LEAST recycled it!! 

I don't know what was going through his head. Bleh...maybe he was trying to flirt with me...but if he was, that was the stupidest way to go about it! If he wanted me to like him, he should have given me a new bottle...I might have even hugged him on impulse then! 

Well...crackers...anyways, I'm down a Sprite bottle now. Only one left. Sniff.


----------



## Rhiannon

Bad him! *assaults evil-doer with frying pan of doom* 

But I have good news! I'm going to Ren Fest! Ren Fest tomorrow! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YAY! GO REN FEST!!!

And Kaia, what is it with you and bottles? Sounds cool!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Evil people at your school Kai. I would have smacked that guy up the head with your remaining soda bottle if I was you.

rant---> Have to get a research paper done in a week. Have just checked out six new interesting books from the library. Now, am I reading the books or working on the paper? If you guessed the former, you're right! 

Huzzah for renny fairs! I can't wait for the PA one this summer.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've never been to a Ren Fair!!

*Rants*

I WANT TO GO TO A REN FAIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Kaia, what is it with you and bottles? Sounds cool!!  *


Heh...it's an obsessive thing...*thinks she has a mild form of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, but isn't quite sure*...

I like to collect soda bottles. You know, the ones that come out of vending machines and stuff, the smaller ones. And I keep them in my locker and take them out when I'm stressed and hit things with them. Well...it's not really hitting...it's more like rhythmical tapping. Over and over and over. I listen to the change in the sound of the tapping when I unscrew the top of the bottle or when I hit it against a locker as opposed to my arm or my backpack. The constancy of the tapping calms me down...gives me something that I can control, I guess. I don't know...it's either some really deep psychological thing or just a quirky Kailita thing. 



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *Evil people at your school Kai. I would have smacked that guy up the head with your remaining soda bottle if I was you.*


*Laughs and laughs* That would have been hilarious, Jam. I wish you went to my school...I would have loved to see that! I didn't hit him right away, just because I was in shock, and I'm also mostly a pacifist...but I saw him later that day in PE and I _slugged_ him! Then flounced away coolly. Cheers for me. 

Thanks, everyone, for your support/sympathy. Though I still miss my Sprite bottle (*sniff*...*will perhaps have a funeral for it soon*...), one of my friends got me a new bottle, so I'm not so sad anymore.  It's a Coke bottle...and I already had three of those...but it's better than nothing. And it was nice to know that he realized how upset getting the bottle stolen made me and wanted to cheer me up.

Ren Fairs...aiieee! Wonks, I'm with you! I've never been to a Ren Fair!!  They're supposed to be wonderful, though. *Wants to go to one someday...*

And, ack, I've been in your place before, Jam...with the research paper and all that. Bleh. I procrastinate, procrastinate, procrastinate until I only have a few days left to work on it...and if I have new books...oh, that paper doesn't have a chance.


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, that's procrastinating? I had no idea. I usually get time to study assignments or work on them a little at school, but if I ever have to do anything at home, I wait until the night before or the morning it's due. Makes my evil mom lady mad. oh well. You're a lot more focused on what you have to do when you do it at the last minute.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: Okay, Ren Fest was yesterday! and it ruled! Except for....(dum Dum DUM) my horrible shoes. I suppose they weren't as broken in as I thought they were, because the skin on the side of my foot has been rubbed out and I have ugly oozing sores. OW.


----------



## YayGollum

Huh. I have no idea when this Atlanta Rennaissance Festival thing starts. oh well. What, did you have some crazy renaissance type shoes? Ick. All of those clothes are uncomfortable to me. *hides*


----------



## Rhiannon

Nope, they were slide-on sandals I got from Payless. I _love_ garb (ren fest clothing). I really really want to get some real costumes- I want a wardrobe, actually, but I'll settle for one real outfit. I love costumes. I hate clothes, but I love costumes. Love dressing up. And unlike my friend Angel, I don't think bodices are uncomfortable  And I like a man in a kilt.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Errrr, not me. Never understood the appeal of anyone wearing a kilt. Yuck. Costuming is fun though. I agree Yay. That's what I tell my parents, unless I leave it til the last minute there's really not enough pressure for me to focus and get it done.


----------



## Kailita

Mm...I've never tried on a bodice. I don't imagine I would like it much, though. Kilts...heh...kilts are funny. Normally I don't wear dresses, but Renaissance dresses are fun. Long and flowy...and not so short that you have to worry about how you position your legs or wear you sit.


----------



## Rhiannon

I *like* kilts. I also like bagpipe music. And I like bodices- you just have to fluff, that's all (go on, ask me about fluffing, ask me!). And I like being part-Scottish (and part Irish and part Welsh and part English). I like all things Scottish. I have got to learn to step dance. And I want a dirk (Tal's going to get a dirk at her Ren Fest *jealous*).


----------



## Annushka

Costimes are so much fun. You feel like a different person. Well I suppose you do, cause I actually never (since 6) wore a real costume. That`s sad

Rhia, and I really didn`t get what <fluffing in a bodice> means 
And BTW people who are part this part that are always very original


----------



## Kailita

Ooh, cheers for step dancing! So cool. 

Rhi...dare I ask about fluffing...? *Looks fearful...*

Okay, extreme unrant ---> My missing Sprite bottle has been redeemed! And more! My other friends found out about the mean boy who took my bottle, and they all rallied together and got me - get this - _eight_ new bottles! Including my first Dr. Peppers and my first Diet Sprite!!  *Is elated* I'm so happy...but I have _no_ room left in my locker, now that I have _eighteen_ bottles! I mean, I can hardly even get my books in! And when I open up my locker, I get a showering of bottles!  I have to put them in _exactly so_ - like a card house or something - to make sure that they don't avalanche or something. Hmm...I wonder if there's a world record for most bottles kept in a highschool locker...


----------



## Rhiannon

> hia, and I really didn`t get what <fluffing in a bodice> means
> 
> Rhi...dare I ask about fluffing...? *Looks fearful...*



Oh boy oh boy! I _love_ telling this story, although Raithnait with kill me (shh). The nearest SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) chapter is an hour away, and several months ago while Rai was visiting me, one of my dad's co-workers (well, his wife, actually) took us with her to one of the meetings because I really want to join (I can't, because it's too far *sigh*). Anyway, in the SCA people who aren't wearing garb- that is, costumes- and wear mundane clothing in stead are considered 'naked', so Mrs. S dressed Rai and I up in some of her clothes. I got an empire waist thing, but Rai got stuffed in to a skirt and bodice- and the bodice was just a _wee_ bit tight and she kept complaining she couldn't breath. Well, they told her to fluff. Fluff? What do you mean by fluff? Reach down into the bodice and pull up! 

Oh me oh my, but Rai turned the funniest color. She wouldn't do it, either. 

YAY FOR KAIA'S SODA BOTTLES!


----------



## Kailita

Oh my goodness!  How embarrassing...

I doubt I would have done it either, heh. And I'm sure I would have turned about four shades of pink.  Poor Rai.


----------



## Annushka

I forgot. 2 years ago I had an amasing chance to wear a 17th century costume. Me and my friend rented it and went for a walk in the most beautiful park I`ve ever been to. And I had to put on a bodice. Actually that was amasing. I felt like I was born to wear it It wasn`t uncomfortable at all by the way


----------



## Kailita

Oh horror of all horrors and extreme rant! ---> The Internet isn't working at school anymore!  Which means I had to endure _two hours_ of actually..._typing lesson plan_...in typing! *Dies of boredom and lack of stimulation*. It's _horrible_. Hopefully it will be back up by Monday. But until then...I'll just waste away in typing class...typing "The fox jumps over the brown dog" over and over and over and over...

and over...

and over...

and over...


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh, poor Kaia! *runs to prepare ttf IV*

Annushka, that sounds awesome! Exactly the sort of thing I like to do


----------



## YayGollum

Bring a book Kailita person. There ya go. Problem solved. Wow! That was hard to figure out!  *runs away*


----------



## Rhiannon

They get mad at you if you read in class. They can get very mean about it.

Unless she typed out of the book...there's a thought. Book on tape, learning dictation!


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, you two go to the same class? I had no idea. oh well. It makes no sense that someone should be able to mess around on some crazy forum when they could be reading a book. I don't know too many teachers that are offended by a kid reading a book when they're bored.


----------



## Rhiannon

No- we don't know each other in real life. I just know that teachers absolutely hate it when you read in their class (though my choir teacher before last was so stoned all the time he hardly noticed).


----------



## Kailita

Yes...exactly what Rhi said. (Except for the whole stoned choir teacher thing, heh...) The majority of my teachers are control freaks and absolutely must have complete power in their class rooms.  They're dictators, I swear, all of them!  I mean, seriously, what harm is reading a couple chapters going to do when I've already the lesson plan - and retyped it over about four times. 

Oh crackers. Internet should be back up soon, so it's all right.


----------



## YayGollum

Hm. That's creepy. oh well. Yay me for having a lot more cool teachers! Whoops! My keyboarding teacher was especially cool. The type that I could walk up to anytime and have an intelligent conversation with. sorry about that. *hides*


----------



## Kailita

*Is jealous* My typing teacher and I are on a strictly need-to-know basis. She gives me (and the rest of the class) the assignments; I do them. I don't cause trouble; she gives me a passing grade. That's about it.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. I'm hoping that you can see why it doesn't make much sense to me that this evil teacher would mind you reading a book but not messing around on the internet. oh well. Too crazy. Nevermind. Let me see here.

Rant ---> My evil mom lady and her love life. Too sickening. Maybe I tell her that love is bad so often that she decides to be evil.


----------



## Kailita

My typing teacher doesn't like me to be on the Internet either, heh. Just because I get on doesn't mean that I'm allowed to.  And my citizenship grade is probably suffering from it. Crackers.

Is your mom dating, Yay? Blegh...I don't think I could handle it if my mom was still seeing guys. Yuck.


----------



## YayGollum

Citizenship grade? Anyways, no, she's not dating yet. It's the evilness of the internet that's gotten to her again. She just left to pick up her date from the airport. Ick. Love is bad. I tell her that. I'll just have to tell the date. Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Just for the record bodices are great and totally comfortable.

And yes, "fluffing" is necessary, but not bad!! Fun in a way.  A bodice on a dress is very feminine and beautiful, and NOT uncomfy.  I love dressing up.


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Just for the record bodices are great and totally comfortable.
> 
> And yes, "fluffing" is necessary, but not bad!! Fun in a way.  A bodice on a dress is very feminine and beautiful, and NOT uncomfy.  I love dressing up. *



YAY!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I was in Robin Hood and I played Queen Eleanor of Acquitaine.  (My drama teacher said I was so regal I should do Shakespeare! I was so proud!!) And anyway, I had to wear the bestest dresses in the world.  I have a rough sketch of one of them, it was in a peachy colour.
And the other was a rich royal blue with gold detailing and a tight bodice.  SO awesome.

I drew a rough sketch of the first dress.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Sorry...last attachment malfunctioned.


----------



## Dragon

hmm... I do the bottle tapping sound expirimentation thingy too.... except, with everything, and not just bottles, most the time just with my knucklkes, 'cause they are nearby and easily accesible...flouncing cooly is cool...

fluffing? bodices? you will understand my comfusion since I only read the posts it shows when you "opt to post, yadda, yadda, yadda"......well....I will go back and read some of it out of curiosity eventually, so dont bother enlightening me unless you absolutely feel the need to....


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, lovely dress sketch! Queen Eleanor of Acquitaine is a very cool historical figure- I would have loved to see that!


----------



## Annushka

That`s a very nice sketch. I imagine how it would look in color


----------



## Dragon

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *That`s a very nice sketch. I imagine how it would look in color *



hmm....I dont..... I have a poor imagination except for supplying images while reading....


----------



## Kailita

Yay, citizenship grade = separate grade you get for how well you behave in class. Completely separate from academics. It goes up if you're good and listen and are polite...it goes down if you're rude and unorganized and don't pay attention.  I _always_ pay attention in typing...to the Internet, anyway... 

Yay, if you tell your mom's date that love is evil, that might be considered evil on your part. And then you'd have to put the results in the evilness thread in here. I'm very interested to see how your poor mom's date person will react...

Wow, Wonks, that's a really pretty dress...you got to wear that? Coo... We did a Shakespearean Dinner Theater in my Performing Arts class in 7th and 8th grade...ohh, _so_ fun ...and I had a dress somewhat like that for one of my parts. I was Kat in Taming of the Shrew and Witch #1 in Macbeth.


----------



## Dragon

hmm...we have those funny citizenship grades too.....they are so insignificant theyl dont do much to our grades though...


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *
> Wow, Wonks, that's a really pretty dress...you got to wear that? Coo... We did a Shakespearean Dinner Theater in my Performing Arts class in 7th and 8th grade...ohh, so fun ...and I had a dress somewhat like that for one of my parts. I was Kat in Taming of the Shrew and Witch #1 in Macbeth.  *



Hey, you were me! I love Kat. I wish I could do a Shakespearean Dinner Theater and play her. And I'm Witch #1 (and #3).


----------



## YayGollum

That's creepy. Grades for behavior. Insane. My school just tossed punishments at you, they didn't mess with your gradeses. oh well. Let me see here. How is trying to help people evil? I tell them that love is bad. That's helpful. Sure, some people might not appreciate help, but oh well. Yay for helping people out for their own good, right?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

People don't want helped though, they just want someone to be a sounding board for their venting, and then they go back out and get themselves in the same messes as before. If their creative, they get into new messes. 

_This the way the world ends 
This is the way the world ends 
This is the way the world ends 
Not with a bang but a whimper

-T.S. Eliot_

Okay! Now that I have that bit of cynicism out of my veins, isn't life great?  Yeah Yay, but she's your Mom, I doubt she's going to listen to you about that. Yuck for mean grades on behavior! That's hardly fair.


----------



## Dragon

hmm... that quotish thing you did, I've seen it quotished on here like three times b4...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh really? Well, it's the last little stanza from a pretty famous poem, it's actually the most well-known part. I like that poem, "The Hollow Men". Anyways, my rant is:

*Pauses, then says this all in one breath* All the books I checked out on the Loch Ness Monster feature mostly opinions which is fine because that's what I want except for this one part where I need facts to give the reader a basic overview sort of a timelineish thingy and now I'm sunk because I can't trust any of them for facts so I have to look on the Internet which means making huge amounts of inconvenient biography cards and all sort of hassle for a comparatively small section and I just wish I could get the dang thing over and done so I could get to the heart of my paper and have it done already.

Not sure if that's coherent. Oh well. What I mean by facts is a brief overview of when crazy sightings purportedly happened and searches launched and that sort of thing.


----------



## Kailita

That makes perfect sense, Jam, and even though you did the whole thing without any punctuation, it didn't come across as illiterate babbling. It sounded like a rant in one breath. 

Yes, grades for behavior are stupid. Especially when your parents care more about your behavior grades - which don't effect anything - than your academic ones.  Yes, Shakespearean Dinner Theaters are awesome. 

And T.S. Eliot is sad and cynical, but a good writer. I see why you like Evanescence, Jam. They're very good, but so sad sometimes. "Hello" makes me want to cry...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

"Hello" is beautiful. I felt like that a lot when I was younger and used to go to public schools. Evanescence is great, they're sad but there's a thread of hope underlying all their songs that keeps them from being depressing. 

rant---> um, have to dust today. Hate to dust. Don't believe in dusting, I like writing my name in it when it collects on surfaces.


----------



## Dragon

rant-->my mom is sitting next to me tunneling warmth into my right shoulder when I really want a good cool breeze........now she's laughing at me.....


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *rant---> um, have to dust today. Hate to dust. Don't believe in dusting, I like writing my name in it when it collects on surfaces. *


Hehe. Me too.

I love Evanescence. I think I like Tournaquet (did I murder the spelling there?) and My Last Breath the best. Haunted is somewhat frightening. And My Immortal is also very sad, though not so much so as Hello. But overall, a very good cd. (Jam...I vaguely remember you saying you didn't particularly like Whisper in another thread...is there a reason why?)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I never said I disliked it, I just didn't mention it among my favorites. Now all the songs are my favorites, so it's really hard to choose one. The only two I have to listen to consistently every single time I play the CD are...um...all of them, but the most necessary one is...all of them....okay this isn't helping...alright, I love Tourniquet and Everybody's Fool. Everybody's Fool would probably be my favorite right now. That doesn't mean I dislike the others, it just means that whenever I listen to the CD I HAVE to make to sure to listen to that song.


----------



## YayGollum

Rant ---> People talking about artists, songs, groups, actors, or movies that I've never heard of. *sniff* oh well. *runs away*


----------



## Dragon

....yay, have you heard of/seen daredevil? if you have , there's a scene in there where the lady is beat up a lot of sandbags, and they are playing a superly awesome song really loudly right there...that songs called....I think, bring the life? well, its by evanessence, and I dont know about everyone else, but the first time I heard of them was when sum1 here asked about the song in that movie, and I thought, coolness


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, I've heard of that Daredevil movie, but I haven't seen it. oh well. Yes. Thank you for telling me where I might be able to someday run into some of the crazy music you people are talking about. I wish these crazy people would do it more often.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Now where would be the fun in that Yay? You didn't ASK about where you could hear Evanescence, you just ran away because you didn't know. Makes a huge amount of sense. 

Anyways rant---> What is it with me being tortured on Saturdays by having to get up at 6am? Last week it was to clean up this park, this week it's to check on the dogs I'm petsitting. Honestly, I know I could have turned down the jobs, but I need the money. Still, you'd think maybe I'd have one stinking Saturday where I didn't have to wake up.


----------



## Dragon

go to sleep REALLY early on friday

rant---> today my class had a water balloon fight, and I stayed like 200 ft away from all of it and sat on top of a slide where everyone could see me, because to hide would be cowardish....well, I sat there, soaking up the emotions, having as much fun as everyone else was, all the while staying DRY (dry=good) when the teacher points me out and sends like 15 kids over towards me with the sole purpose of dumping water all over me.... I made it very clear that I didn't want to get wet, but apparently WANTING isn't good enough for them, so I got splooshed, and really pissed off...afterwards, when everyone was picking up water balloons, and I had picked up what I considered to be my fair share (remembering that I didn't throw any) the teacher came over to me and this is what ensued;

her"can you explain?"

me"explain what?"

her"why you were hiding on the slide away from everyone?"

me"I wasn't hiding, I sat up high where everyone could see me and come and get me if they wanted to, and that's just what they did."

her"well, why were you over there?"

me"I dont like water balloon fights"

she gives me this look like its not possible to not like water balloon fights and that I'm some sort of sick, deprived wacko...

as a way of explanation, I say "I like waterGUN fights, I was only out here because you made everyone come out, I tired to tell you taht I didn't want to participate, but you didn't listen when I tried to tell you, if you're angry at ME for not wanting to get wet its your ow-"

her"I dont want to hear it, (my name here) you had no reason to stay inside and so you weren't going to be allowed to!"

she stormed of leaving me there wanting to throttle her

my mom seems to think its funny that I am wet and I didn't want to be     I almost cried when people kept asking me what was wrong, one boy came over to me and said in this stupid cocky voice, "did you really think you were gonna stay dry?" all I said was dont make me hurt you" and he left, but he had this stupid look on his face and I just wanted to beat it off of him


----------



## YayGollum

You is a scary person. Anyways, I don't like any kind of water fights. I don't like many kind of fightses at all. oh well. Hey, what's wrong with running away from things you don't really care about, but that people could easily explain?


----------



## Annushka

I love water fights. On 22th of July we have a special day (Vardevor) which comes from ancient times. The point of it is to pore water on as many people as possible And nobody can forbid you that. So if someone wants to stay dry he/she stayes at home. Well, it might sound a little crazy but summer here is extremely hot so everyone is happy about the chance to cool down a little. Well, except for all dressed up ladies who are the main target. Anyway, I can understand how upset D was


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Nothing's wrong about it, I just don't see the point. Guess it's just a Yayish thing.

rant---> I am so sick of Labrador retrievers. I go down this morning at 6am to let the dogs out of their pen so I won't have to clean up anything and when I went to put them back in this insanely goofy clueless lab decides it's time to play and starts running around in circles, completely evading my attempts to grab it. It wook me twenty minutes to get him in. Grrr! I love all dogs, I really do, but at that moment I was NOT feeling the love for that particular beast. Well, at least he wasn't like the cat, haven't even seen that stinker, the only reason I know they have one is that the cat food and water bowls keep getting emptied.

Evil water fights. I like staying dry too. Everyone knows that I hate getting my hair wet because it takes forever to dry, so they aim for it first thing. I act like I don't care because otherwise I'll never hear the end of it about "my precious hair"(their words), but inside...um you don't know what I want to do.


----------



## Dragon

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *I love water fights. On 22th of July we have a special day (Vardevor) which comes from ancient times. The point of it is to pore water on as many people as possible And nobody can forbid you that. So if someone wants to stay dry he/she stayes at home. Well, it might sound a little crazy but summer here is extremely hot so everyone is happy about the chance to cool down a little. Well, except for all dressed up ladies who are the main target. Anyway, I can understand how upset D was *



well, I'm cool with stuff like that, where its a holiday, or something where you have the choice of st6aying home, or inside, or whatever, and I understand wanting to get rid of the hotness, which we have a lot of here, but it wasn't hot THEN, and she forced everyone to come outside..... its so much more fun when you aren't forced to partake in it


----------



## YayGollum

The point of me running away from things that I don't understand and that some people could easily explain is ---> Argh! I am trying to quietly point out that I am disturbed by the fact that they don't naturally explain instead of ranting about it all the time. Silly me. Anyways, Ack! Why do people like dogs? just wondering. Also, yes, Dragon lady. Evil teacher. Poor you.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, you didn't ask. Since the discussion was between people who already knew about the band, we didn't feel a need to explain it. All you had to do was stick your figurative nose in and ask. Although I guess running away is your version of that. *shrugs* People like dogs for many reasons. You really can't lump them all together since they're so many different breeds and varieties of dogs. That's precisely the reason I do like them, because they have so many different personalities and appearances, some are as standoffish and "smart" as cats, where as others are big lovable dopes that you can just hug and hug.


----------



## YayGollum

There are plenty of different personalities and appearances with catses, too. Anyways, Got it. I wonder why I haven't heard that before. oh well. Dogs are either too big and scary or too small and annoying. Most cats are a lot like humans that are very self-centered. That's cool.


----------



## Annushka

The only thing annoying about cats is that they don`t care about people at all. They are never thankful for all the things you do for them. They just take it for granted.


----------



## Kailita

Yes, yes, Annushka is very right. (Urgh...why hasn't the urge to call you "Nushy" gone away yet??  ) But yeesh, how many times do we have to defend dogs to you, Yay?

Anyway, D...oh...you poor thing. *Huggles D* I'm so sorry. Those mean people! *Whacks them all with one of her many soda bottles* Don't they understand that no means no! You don't _have_ to want to get wet just because they do.  *Grumbles* Stupid people...poor D-ishness...

Personally, I love water fights. But I'm very against soaking people who don't wish to be soaked, because that takes out all the fun.

Everybody's Fool is a very good one..."Without the mask, where will you hide? Can't find yourself...lost in your lies...!"

Unrant ---> As of Friday, I have 24 bottles! Eeeee!  And my friend Bird (uhh...I don't think that's her real name...but everyone calls her Bird so much that I've forgotten her real name... ) is renting her locker out to me for a nickel a week so I can actually have room for my books in my own locker again.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Poor D! Those evil people had no right to soak you! As soon as they chucked the first balloon at you, you should have gone right down that slide and pelted them until they were dripping. (At least, that's what I would do. A balloon for a balloon, darnit.  )

I'm not even gonna try to defend dogs to Yay again. He likes cats better and we like dogs better and that's just groovy. To each his own.


----------



## Kailita

Oh yes. Another short unrant. ---> TESTING IS FINALLY OVER! Bravo!  Which means NO MORE WACKY TESTING SCHEDULE! Which means I have to go to all my classes every day (aww...) but I'm not stuck in them for two hours each (huzzah! ). It also means that I have typing class every day again, so I will be more on top of my posting, hopefully.  No more long gaps of days on end with no crazy Kailita input.  I'm sure you all care.


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. Anyways, it looks like this The_elf_Herself person defended them well enough this time. I'll probably forget, though. oh well. Let me see here. Scary Annushka person, the reason you wrote for hating catses is one of the reasons I like them. They are so achingly self-centered and confident that you gots to admire them. I was pretty much raised by cats. Maybe that's why I'm so crazy and the people that were raised by dogs are so typical?


----------



## Annushka

Yay for the end of testing season. Mine is not over yet. Still one exam left. But after that I`ll get my diploma 
That wasn`t a reason for hating cats. Actually I don`t hate them at all. That`s just one sad thing about having a cat. He`s absolutely sure that he`s your master and not you are his. I want to be appreciated even by a cat Anyway, that might be cool for somebody raised by the cats. I agree.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Like I said, I love both species. Dogs simply have a wider variety of temperments than cats, being as there are so many different breeds. So many more people own dogs and are "dog-people" because they can choose the precise type they like. I don't care about being appreciated by my animals, my birds certainly consider me their rightful servant that they can order about with an imperial squeak. I don't care how self-centered and confident you say cats are, birds are equally so, even when they're doing something that's not too bright. Maybe that's one of the reasons they don't get along(besides the whole "cats considering birds to be lovely little snacks" bit).


----------



## Annushka

I don`t want to sound offending but I always thought that birds are the animals most unlikely to think. We had two birds and none of them had personality or character.


----------



## Kailita

I've never kept birds as pets, so I wouldn't know. But I think they're beautiful creatures.

I went to a concert at a football stadium last weekend and it was _amazing_ how many birds were swooping through the stands! They were so cool! It was like they were saying, "Fine, if you humans want to build crazy things in our territory, that's okay. But we're still going to fly around and do our normal stuff no matter what you put in our way. So ."

Hehe.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

What kind of birds did you have? If they were finches or something, I could see not having a huge amount of personality. They really have to be cockatiel size or bigger to be smart enough to be a stuck-up little feathered nuisance. Oh well. There have to be exceptions to the rule I guess. All I know is every single bird I met has always had a larger-than-life personality(excepting pidgeons, doves, finches, they're really not smart enough to). The huge ones like macaws and stuff would chase cats around, not be chased by them.


----------



## YayGollum

There we go. That reminds me. Cats don't have owners, they have staff. Maybe it's the same way for birds. I wouldn't know. I just had one parakeet a while ago, but he was boring. Didn't even talk much even though we were always around. oh well. Anyways, yes, macaws are evil to poor catses.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, you can hardly compare a parakeet to a cockatiel. Mine believe that it is my job to serve them, at least that's how they interpret my daily cleaning of their water dish. So I'm not an owner, I'm a servant to their royal little selves.  They're basically a bunch of little ingrates, but amusing, pretty, and endlessly original little ingrates. Huzzah for macaws who even the score between catses and birds!


----------



## Kailita

Hmm...pigeons do seem rather clueless. And kind of freaky, with their red eyes. But my view on them has changed ever since I read Wringer in...sixth grade, I think it was. You might like that book, Jam. It's about a boy who lives in a town where they shoot down pigeons in a festival each year...but he ends up taking in a pigeon...and yeah, it's pretty good.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmm. Not sure if I would want to read that. I don't like the idea of shooting an animal without doing something with it, even if it's just stuffing the head like they do with deer. Seems wasteful. Now if they were making those pidgeons into pies for the homeless, that's different.


----------



## Dragon

hmmm, birds, yes..... my papa has both a dog and a duck, the dog is huge black.....and well....aggresive to everyone except his lovables (me!  ) the duck is....well.... a duck, I dont talk to her much, but the duck stays in a pen in the backyard, and the dog stays inside most the time except when he has to....."do his business" or one of his lovables go outside.....the funniest thing I've ever seen is when the dog goes outside, and they let the duck out of her pen, and the duck chases the dog all around the backyard, and the dog is whimpering and yipping, and the duck's going"wuackwuackwuackwuackwuackwuackwauck!!!!!!"

hehehehahahahehehahehahehaehaehaehhahaheehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kailita

Aggressive ducks!  Scary! 

Yes Jam, I agree, I think it's incredibly wasteful as well. My uncle is a hunter and I can't stand going to his house. Once a flock of geese flew over his property in perfect formation...it was so cool...I was standing in the middle of his field watching them with my cousins. And one of them - my uncle's son - says immediately, "Let me go get my gun!" The first words out of his mouth. I don't know how he could be so blind to the beauty of those birds.

And I don't see how anyone could ever kill a deer...no matter how good venison tastes...to close those beautiful, innocent, round brown eyes forever just seems like a crime to me, no matter what the reason. I've been trying to be a vegetarian forever...but I just like cow and pig meat too much.  I don't eat deer, though. Or duck. Or anything that flies...or once flew. 

Anyhow, in Wringer the boy goes _against_ the whole shooting society after taking in the pigeon, and he sort of becomes an Outcast because of it...it's pretty cool.


----------



## Rhiannon

I am not against hunting- it's very big where I live, and my uncle does a lot- though I do think if you're going to kill something, you had better make use of it. Being wasteful is bad, but hunting in and of itself is not- without it the deer population would be out of control.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, exactly Rhian. We have a huge deer population here as well, it can be deadly to motorists, even those that are really looking out for deer. I can sort of see it from both ends, on the one hand I can appreciate deer in their natural loveliness, but I can also appreciate good smoked venison. Mmmm! Hunting for sport and then just throwing the meat away is terrible though. If you're going to shoot it, use it. If you make a habit of shooting pidgeons, only do it when you have a surplus of pidgeons, kill only what you must, and then by all means use the meat from the birds!

My specialty is exotic birds, the kind that you'd never eat if for no other reason than there's not much meat to be had on their bones. I want to run an aviary/refuge for abandoned/abused exotic pet birds, which are sadly more and more common.


----------



## Kailita

Heh...if it was up to me, the deer would run rampant and birds would take over the world.  Mm...only in my own little world...

Aviaries are so cool, Jam. But what kind of exotic pet birds are there? I've heard of exotic birds...and pet birds...but exotic pet birds?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Exotic pet birds are simply exotic birds that are kept as pets. There are:

cockatiels
cockatoos
caiques
conures
eclectus'
macaws
amazons
parrotlets
African Greys

and lots of other species.


----------



## Dragon

rant-->my arms are tres tres sore....I played basketball 4 about 3 hours yesterday....now the inside of my elbows ache....which might sound stupid, but it _really_ hurts!!!


----------



## YayGollum

What's tres? Anyways, yes, it is evil when the inside of your elbows hurt. Easy solution ---> No strenuous activity. Ever. learn how fulfilling the life of a couch potato can be.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Tres=very in French. 

rant---> had to bake cookies all yesterday for this sale. They're especially yummy cookies with Cool Whip in the center, but unfortunately all that baking has ruined the taste for me. All the messed up ones I gave to the dog instead of eating them myself.


----------



## Dragon

it wasn't strenuous at the moment,.....it just is _ now_...yes, yay, except when you get up to get some potato chips and be all canniballistic, then you get really sore, because you _never_ do anything

baking....not fun....cooking=tres, tres fun, exspecially in francais class!!! we make enchiladas suisas and crepes!!! yumminess.....cooking crepes is REALLY fun when your teacher lets you flip in in the skillet (I mean w/out a spatula or anything)


----------



## YayGollum

Sounds like some achingly yummiful cookies, The_elf_Herself person! oh well. Anyways, Ick. French is evil. *hides* Potatoes are my most favoritest food of all time. Being a cannibal is not that bad. Since when do you get sore when you don't do anything? I've never noticed that. oh well. Let me see here. My evil mom lady is done with her vacation, which means that I am, too. Gots to volunteer again. *sniff* That didn't sound right, did it? oh well.


----------



## Kailita

Cannibals? What? How do cannibals connect with potato chips? You lost me... 

Ohhhh. Wait. Sorry, I get it now.  Cannibalistic because you're a couch _potato_ and you're eating _potato_ chips. Got it. Sorry, it's past midnight over here and my mind is just barely functioning. 

D, what's the difference between baking and cooking...? Isn't baking part of cooking most of the time?

Rant ---> Math homework over the weekend. Evil functions and other new math material. Evil perverted math teacher. Yick.


----------



## Dragon

baking=cookies, bread, muffins, other "rising" stuff

cooking=everything else, enchiladas, chinese rice, chicken 

weekend homework= the root of all evilness....ick, perverted math teacher giving MATH over the weekend=somehow, even eviller(how would one spell"eviller"?)


----------



## Kailita

I think you mean "more evil", D. But I see where you're coming from, and yes, you're right. Stupid math teacher...

[rant] Stupid, arrogant keychains! I don't know if anyone shares this annoyance of mine, but I can't stand those little keychains that girls put on their backpacks.

Goddess
Diva
Princess
Angel 

Or if they think they're rebels: Devil

Ugh.  And the thing is, some of them are really sweet, nice people. They don't think they're better than everyone else. So why do they keep those stupid brands? Because they think they're _cool_? Or amusing? Ugh. 

I want a keychain that says ANTI-PRINCESS.  [/rant]


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I agree. Those are very annoying. Maybe they think it's just some cute gimmick? I dunno. My friend has a keychain that says:

I'm lazy
messy
loud
and 
irresponsible
but I'm fun!

Finally, truth in advertising. The only keychain I have is one with a fencing pendant on it and I actually carry_keys_ on that(how novel!).


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, those keychains are achingly evil. Not that annoying to someone that ignores them, though. oh well. There are plenty of achingly sarcastic keychains out there. I just have some of the usual stuff and lots of useless keyses.


----------



## Dragon

yes, I hate the ones that say stuff like princess and diva and devil, but I oh so love the ones that say funny stuffs....like that lazy, messy fun one.


----------



## Kailita

Some of them are very funny, but those are the ones that aren't so stuck-up. For instance:

Motto of the Government: If it's not broken, fix it until it is.

Or all those retakes on the annoying "My Child is an Honor Student" stickers: 

I love my child whether or _not_ she's an honor student.
or my favorite...
My child was Inmate of the Year at the local penitentiary.


----------



## YayGollum

Oh. A better one is ---> My child can possess your honor student! Or something like that. It was for the Nazgul's horses. Anyways, a real life rant ---> I have found that I am often sick in the morning. Feeling like I gots to throw up. It passes after a while, though. My grandmother had the same problem. Not a huge deal, just very annoying. I do get out of leaving home towards the beginning of the day, though.


----------



## Annushka

Poor, Yay Do you have breakfast or maybe coffee to fix it? I can`t take feeling bad So for me the worst thing is to get up in the morning and feel sick.

RANT - I can`t figure it out what KEYCHAINS are


----------



## YayGollum

Well, no, eating doesn't help. oh well. Coffee is pure evil. Anyways, the keychains these people are talking about are little things with crazy comments on them that are attached to keyses to keep them all together. Some people collect the things and have way to many and don't fit in pocketses.


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Coffee is pure evil. *



Theres a new rant for me! Coffee IS pure evil! Ugh, nasty stuff! I perfer hot chocolate, but thats just me!


----------



## Rhiannon

Coffee is evil because it is deceptive. It _smells_ so wonderful, and tastes like shoe polish.

But coffee&stuff (frappicino, mm) is good.


----------



## Dragon

huh? I thought I said that?   

well, maybe yay said it too, but I bet I said it first!

*is being stubborn*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, actually I think coffee tastes like burnt tea. Nasty burnt tea, with no sugar or milk. Regular tea is great though. And Chai tea. Tea tea tea!


----------



## Annushka

I love coffee. It`s the only thing that makes me adequate in the morning It smells wonderful, tastes wonderful and I can`t imagine my morning without it.

Hot chocolate is yammy and I love cappuccino too. Especially with chocolate cake with bananas I just realised that I`m terribly hungry


----------



## YayGollum

Crazy lady. Chocolate cake, bananas, and coffee? Ick. They should all be separate. oh well. I might have had a coffee traumatization type experience when I was little. My evil older sister that loved torturing me tricked poor Smeagol into drinking the stuff a while ago. Very sad. Also, coffee flavored ice cream, too. That is worse. It looks good, but tastes nasssty. Anyways, the smell is also sickening. But then, I hate the smell of most things that people love. *bawls* Yay for hot tea!


----------



## Annushka

It might be more right to say banana chocolate cake with cappuccino. I have never tasted coffee flavour ice-cream. I love everything chocolate.


----------



## Kailita

Are you still sick, Yay? Because if you are, you can join the club.  I'm losing my voice, hacking up a storm, and now I have to deal with runny/stuffy nose. Ugh. I can't decide which is worse. Runny is terribly annoying because you always have to deal with Kleenexes and have them near by and etc., but stuffy is also terribly annoying because it affects the way you talk, so "Mom" sounds like "Bob" and "not" sounds like "dot".  Frustrating.

I love tea. But I have to agree with Rhian on the coffee issue. Smells great, tastes horrible. I can't even take coffee when it has chocolate with it. Not even coffee ice cream. Well, I doubt I need more caffeine anyway.


----------



## Rhiannon

I don't like hot tea either. Only iced, with lots and lots of sugar *is southern gal* And I'm not much for hot chocolate. I'm decided that I don't like hot drinks at all, really- I like coffee iced, heavily sweetened, and mixed with chocolate and heavy creamer. Not much coffee left, when it comes down to it. I do like mocha flavored ice cream, though, but it's not my favorite. And I loooove coffee cake. Well, I love all cake. But not bannanas. Bannanas are evil. 

Feel better, Kaia!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh yes, southern-style iced tea is the best! I lived for a while in Georgia and when I came up here and ordered iced tea I almost spat it out. These people sweeten the tea with LEMON, not sugar! Yuck! Fortunately, Mom makes lovely sun tea that's sweetened properly.

Bananas are great, although my brother is allergic to them for some strange reason.


----------



## Dragon

hot tea=good
cold tea= good unless sweetened w/ lemons
coffee=bad 
chocolate cake w/ bananas=tres good


----------



## YayGollum

Dark chocolate is the best. No, I'm not sick. Using other languages is evil because some people won't understand you. Bananas are good. Southern type sweet tea is good. I hate the accents down here, but I wasn't a fan of the tea they served in New Hampshire. Had to stick to soda. There. I think I addressed everything. Doobedoobedoo... Rant ---> Evil graduation ceremony coming up. I could just show up sometime to grab the little piece of paper, but my evil mom lady says that she deserves to see me go through the evil ceremony. Argh!


----------



## Annushka

It`s the one when you put on this weird hats, they pronounce your name and so on? That`s nice. Why would you NOT wanna do that?

I think D has already explained that TRE means VERY But I know what you mean Yay. I keep using words that my friends don`t understand and that makes them very mad. So I try to control myself


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, I can understand not wanting to wear the stupid hats and stand up in front of everyone in a silly gown and all that junk, but sometimes evil Moms have their prerogatives. Mine certainly does, in any case. Although she's pretty flexible about this stuff. They have this one in Gettysburg where(I think) you can dress up in authentic Civil War costume and graduate like that. Sounds interesting, as long as I can cross-dress. There is no way I'm wearing those big hoop-skirts that women wore back then. A nice uniform would suit me. Of course, I may decide to forego the whole thing. I dunno.


----------



## Dragon

heh, we get to wear whatever we want to our graduation, and its fun, cause they show funny pictures of everyone, and you get to guess who they are  and people w/ really pretty voices sing 4 us 

and, me using tres isn't that bad, how would you like it if I went completely into francais?

"dark chocolate" est aussi bon que "milk chocolate"

mais, on es meilleur que "white chocolate"<--Il n'es pas chocolate!!!

 make sense to you?

n e ways, like she said, I already told you what tres means, and if I say something else, just ask me what THAT means


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My Rant:

what is it about old people that they all have to say:
you're young and happy now, but even the best relationships go sour, and even the happiest beds lose their charm.

just because they're old and unhappy and things didn't work out for them doesn't mean they have to bring me down with them.
They shouldn't kick sand in my face just because I'm happy.
They may say it's help...but it's not.
It's just them exorcising their demons. They take perverse pleasure in dashing people's dreams.
And I won't stand for it!!


----------



## Rhiannon

> Evil graduation ceremony coming up. I could just show up sometime to grab the little piece of paper, but my evil mom lady says that she deserves to see me go through the evil ceremony. Argh!


Fact: Graduations are not for the graduates. They are for the _mothers_ of the graduates. 

Because I'm homeschooled, I get to do whatever the heck I want for my graduation; and I'm planning to have a masquerade!


----------



## Dragon

that's mean!!! who told you that sort of stuff? just say to them, well, its better to be happy now, and old, bitter, and cynical later, then to be bitter and cynical your whole life, and living unhappily because you know that any relationship you start is going to end badly, so you dont even try!

stupid peoples ....*grumbles*

I can _almost_garauntee yay will agree w/ them tho

masquerade? ooh, here comes green envie


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I'm in the same boat Rhian. That sounds really fun actually. Hmmm... *gets a dangerous scheming look in her eye*


----------



## Rhiannon

I've been wanting to have a masquerade for my birthday for a while now, but it's never happened, and I _was_ going to _make_ it happen this year, but mom said she'd been planning on doing it for my graduation, so I said OK!

It's my big excuse to get a really awesome Ren Fest outfit.


----------



## Dragon

question; _how_ do you graduate from home-school?


----------



## Kailita

Aiieesh! Why do you guys always talk the most when I'm away! Let's see here...

Graduation is a pain. I'm a freshman - in my first year of highschool - so that means I don't graduate for another three years. But I remember my middle school graduation, and it was such a bore. You get all dressed up. Your mom curls your hair and makes you wear make-up (ick). You get there like an hour early and sit. Then the ceremony starts and you sit some more while you listen to the important people talking. Then you sit as you wait for them to call your name. Then they call your name, you get up, walk to the stage, take the diploma, shake hands with the person you don't even know but are expected to love and revere (I think they call him the principal... ), and go back to your seat. And...sit some more.  But all the same, it makes your crazy mom lady so happy that she cries. Strange, isn't it.

Now something like what Jam and Rhi and those crazy homeschoolers are talking about..._that_ sounds like my idea of a graduation!

D, where did you learn so much French?

And Wonks...ugh...don't you dare listen to those stupid people. I'm completely serious. Just plug your ears if you have to. Don't let them bring you down, because otherwise you're letting them win and you'll turn out like them. Just because they're unhappy does not give them the right to try to pass it on. I don't know what it is with unhappy people taking pleasure in giving others unhappiness. Urgh. It ticks me off.


----------



## Rhiannon

> question; how do you graduate from home-school?



Well, you finish the requirments for high school, and your parents give you a diploma. I'm four class credits away from being done. A lot of home school groups have a ceremony (I just came back from this years- only two, but one was my friend Alicia), and the parents generally have a party. My party's going to be a medieval themed masquerade (I don't want any Ninja Turtles showing up. Period or fantasy costumes only). 

I don't mind graduations- I've been to three, all for Yokota high school (the school on the base I was at in Japan), because I was in the choir and knew people who were graduating. But out of the three I've been to, only one was kind of boring- the other two all had really good speeches etc. And I've decided just tonight that since, being a class of one, I don't get a valedictorian and salutitorian, I'm going to draft people to do those speeches for me- my older brother and my best friend, probably.


----------



## My_Precious

Here's my ranting--I think there is a black hole connected to my checking account--all the checks I deposit somehow manage to vanish into the thin air. Aah, the life of a struggling student...


----------



## Dragon

oh, black holes suck!   

I'm in my second yr of french, and I have the coolest teacher ever, she has two really young kids and sometimes she brings them to school to play with us, and I'm also in french club, so I learn {I]even more[/I] there, she teaches us the curriculum, and funthings to say like underpants (souspantalons, pronounced "soopantoloh<--(funny, "almost n" sound)), and I have a cat in my pants, would you like a cat in your pants?(actually, I founs that one out by myself  )


J'ai un chat dans mon pantalons, tu veux un chat dans ton pantalons?   

my graduation is going to be fun, because the _students_ organise it

ugh. rhi, since you have so much family in texas, come graduate here, then I can come too!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Dragon,
It was some guy at Elendor MUSH who said it.

The Jerk.



Rhia, can I come to your party?


----------



## YayGollum

Woah! Lots to say! Let me see here.

Scary Annushka person ---> Yes. That's the graduation thing I'm talking about. I wouldn't want to do it because it's hot and uncomfortable in the dress clothes I gots to wear under the gown. The evil hat doesn't sit still, either. I love the being up in front of crowds part. Anyways, got it. I know what the thing means, I'm just looking out for anyone else that could suddenly show up and say ---> "Yikes! Outcasts are expected to be bilingual?"  

Crazy The_elf_Herself person ---> My evil mom lady would love that Civil War idea. oh well. Masquerades are pure evil. You gots to dress up. *runs away*

Evil Dragon person ---> Yes. Translate all of the evilness you've said in other languages so far. Sickening. I just hear the nasssty French accent in my head and my throat starts to hurt. oh well. Not my fault. 

Crazy Wonko The Sane person ---> Yes, this evil Dragon person is correct. I agree with them. I don't get why their reasons for tossing the advice at you is evil when the advice is helpful. Love is bad. Heartache is the worst kind of ache. Why risk it? There aren't too many sure things that I know of and I'm not a fan of taking risks. Silly, huh?  

Crazy Rhiannon person ---> I agree with that Fact of yours. Too bad I'm not a fan of it, though. oh well.

Superly cool My_Precious lady ---> An Unrant for you showing up again! Yes, black holes are pure evil. A solution ---> Spend as little money as possible. Hoard things. Become a miser. Scrooge is a great role model.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Actually Yay, Dragon was agreeing with me that it's not nice to say those things.

Not ALL relationships end in heartache. And it's better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all.



> that's mean!!! who told you that sort of stuff? just say to them, well, its better to be happy now, and old, bitter, and cynical later, then to be bitter and cynical your whole life, and living unhappily because you know that any relationship you start is going to end badly, so you dont even try!



That's what Dragon said. He was saying I should say this part:


> well, its better to be happy now, and old, bitter, and cynical later, then to be bitter and cynical your whole life, and living unhappily because you know that any relationship you start is going to end badly, so you dont even try!



to the old jerk. And it's totally true.
It's better to be happy now and if necessary be old and angry and hurt and cynical later...than to just be miserable forever because you don't take chances in love.


----------



## YayGollum

I know that the evil Dragon person wasn't being evil. I think I saw something by that person that said I should say if I want something translated. I was saying that I did. Anyways, sure, I know that people don't always run into heartache. I'm just not a fan of stupid risks that are easily preventable. Silly idea, I guess.  Why do you assume that people will be miserable if they never think they've fallen in love? That's just craziness. There are plenty of people that never marry and are just fine with it. Or is there something wrong with only hanging out with family and friend types?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No no no. I didn't say that.
You can never fall in love and be happy.
But this old guy had obviously had a bad experience with marriage which made him want to try to tell me that marriage was awful all the time.
So I'm saying, I'd rather be happy now and if it turns out bad be miserable later, than just be miserable because I listened to what he said.


----------



## YayGollum

How well do you know this guy you're talking about? oh well. I understand why the guy thought he might be helping you out. I don't understand why you think you'll be miserable if you accept the fact that love is bad. There are different types of love and the only one I'm talking about is the sickening and romantic type. oh well. Gots to go.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I wasn't saying that I'd be miserable if I never loved. But I'd be miserable if I lost Snaga's love.
And also if I brought myself down because of what that guy said it would make me miserable.


----------



## My_Precious

> J'ai un chat dans mon pantalons, tu veux un chat dans ton pantalons?


Non, je ne veux pas un chat dans mon pantalons.
Merci, thought...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Doesn't that mean:

I have a cat in my pants. Do you want a cat in your pants?

My my my.


----------



## Dragon

pourquoi est-ce que tu ne veux pas un chat dans tons pantalons? c'est tres amusant!!!

actually, I say the french stuff exactly the way its spelled, which my french teacher is funny, and my frends think are funny, and sometimes I butcher it even more than normal, and _that's_ hilarious!!!   

n e ways, first I said, "I have a cat in my pants, would you like a cat in your pants?" then Myprecious said "no, I dont want a cat in my pants, thanks tho" then I said " why dont you want a cat in your pants? its very fun/funny!!!"

I think yay was saying that he agrees w/ the _people that say that_ and he says I''m correct because I told you he would


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Anyways, sure, I know that people don't always run into heartache. I'm just not a fan of stupid risks that are easily preventable. Silly idea, I guess.  *



I wonder how are you going to prevent that 

Cats in the pants aren`t funny My hands, my neck, my shoulders are all scratched by Muffy I look like some kind of victim. But he`s having the fun of his life


----------



## Dragon

oops! I'm sorry....well, it seemed funny at the time...  can't you clip his nails? *doesn't know much about cats *


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane_
> *And it's better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all.*


Aiieee! *Runs about and bangs her head against the wall*

*Deep breath* Okay. I'm all right.

People have been telling me that all year, and I just didn't expect to see it here in GOO. I don't know if that's necessarily true. The pain that comes from losing someone you love can be almost unbearable. And then all you have left is memories. Is that really worth it?


----------



## Rhiannon

I can say 'I eat cats, my cat is very good' in Japanese </randomness>


----------



## HobbitGirl

<sighs, then shakes her head> Kailita, Kailita, Kailita. _Of course it's worth it._ And also, you shouldn't be killing yourself over this. He's moving away; so what? You'll be able to see him again. Just get your butt out to Florida. I got my own butt out there to visit you; if I can do it, you can do it better.  Remember that lovely little saying, "Everything is okay in the end, and if it's not okay, then it's not the end."

Someone help me knock some sense into this chick so she stops despairing over her dude moving away.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it, crazy Wonko The Sane person. You're just talking about yourself. I'm talking about people in general. oh well. Ack! Now the My_Precious lady is doing it! oh well. Yes, thanks for the translations. The conversation you people are having is just so helpful.  

How to prevent heartache ---> Don't trip and fall into the nassstiness that is love. Sure, some people might say ---> "Oh, but you can't help it! The most stubborn types fall the hardest! Something messes with your brain and you are no longer yourself, but you don't mind!" Ick. No thanks.


----------



## My_Precious

*Kicks Yay for being so grumpy*
Have anyone noticed that young people are in general poor, and all the rich people are old. When you finally get the money, you can't have all the fun... I mean, what's the point of driving a $80,000 car if those little skin bags hang from every part of your body?


----------



## Rhiannon

Actually, I understand the 90% of millionaires are 1) fairly young (30s-40s) and 2) first generation money. This means that they were clever or lucky with their money, and that their children are going to spend it all away.


----------



## My_Precious

I'm 18. For me 40--it's old...


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm 17. My parents are 44. But I don't think of 30-40 as old, probably because I spend so much time around adults (I'm homeschooled, and there aren't many other homeschooled teenagers herabouts, so I'm left mostly to my own devices).

Besides, the age average of the Literary Men on my Harem of Male Literary Characters list is 47, so who am I to talk?


----------



## Gary Gamgee

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> **Kicks Yay for being so grumpy*
> Have anyone noticed that young people are in general poor, and all the rich people are old. When you finally get the money, you can't have all the fun... I mean, what's the point of driving a $80,000 car if those little skin bags hang from every part of your body? *



An old saying 'youth is wasted on the young' I'm not that old myself but am begining to know what that means. *runs away hides bald patch*


----------



## YayGollum

I wasn't being grumpy. *sniff* oh well. I'm a miser, so I wouldn't buy the crazy car you talked about. I'm just a fan of being prepared for the worst. Pessimism is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Dragon

rhi, I can say that in french!!!<response to randomness

K?!?!?! boy crazy?!?!?!?!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo

uh....where did u come from???(uh, gary, I mean)

is combinig postses so as to not irritate yay  

I am mad at my friend who is not being very friendly 

I have told her all sorts of stuff that she doesn't listen to, and she is making me REALLY mad....like, for one thing, I've told her that I always wanted to (for a swimsuit) get a boys swimtrunks, and a bikini top, except that my mom wouldn't let me get a boys swimsuit...well I've told her that over and over and over, so many times...well, someone in my class is throwing a end of school pool party, and most people had to get new swimsuits b/c well...they've grown since last summer, she was one of them... well, today she came up to me and said, "hey, I got my new swimsuit. I had this really awesome idea, I decided to get a boys swimsuit, and a bikini top, isn't that awesome?"(insert me fuming here) another time, she was at my house, and I let her borrow my shirt, cause we were gonna go to the movies, and she liked to dress nice, I said, "well, you can boorow it, but give it to me at school, TOMORROW, ok?" and she said "ok"well, the next day she showed up at school, and I asked her if she brought it, and she said she forgot...that friday she WORE IT TO SCHOOL WHEN I HAD BEEN NAGGING HER ALL WEEK, and when I got mad and blew up in her face, she said " you never said to bring it back to school" so I said "fine, whatever, just bring it back MONDAY"(me trying not to hurt her) she wore it the next friday too, and I was SOOOO MAD (changing some words to mad to avoid getting warning points)well, since it was a stretchy shirt, and she is, well, you could say more "robust" than me in some areas, the shirt was too big for me by then, and I told her she could go ahead and keep it, but I told her I was really mad at her ...what makes me really mad is that she gets lots of comments on how good it looks on herand no one said anything about it to me 

what makes me really mad about the swimsuit thing, and that she's always asking if she can borrow my pants is that she used to tell me I looked really stupid in big baggy boys pants, and then she started going to the skating rink where a whole bunch of "punks" hang out, and now she's like, OMG, your pants are awesome, I'm gonna get some pants like that. I think she's noticed how many boys think its cool that I dress like them, and figures she'll get the same attention I do (only in a more"sensual"manner.... mine is friendly) and in the past, she has even tried to dissuade people from thinking that the way I dressed was cool, and, I was ok with the fact that she didn't like the way I dressed, because its_my_ body, my style, whatever you wannna call it, and in less than a week, she turned around and is ..........UGHAREGAPGIODHIAUOREPFJRGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what makes it even worse is that I love her mom, her mom is awesome, I can talk to her about anything, she's funny, she's fun, but if I stop being friends w/ her (my friend) then I can't be friends w/ her mom n e more


----------



## My_Precious

Lol, sounds just like me and my cousin, except that when I wanted to get something, and couldn't (I used to live with my grandparents in Russia then, so we didn't have a lot of money), her mother (who is my aunt and Godmother, btw) would always get it for her... 
Right now I don't care anymore, because I live here, work, and can get anything I want (well, ok, not "anything", but, for example, clothes I like). At the same time I miss my cousin so much it sounds silly. I would give anything to see her right now.

Soo, what I am trying to say is, try to focus on positive sides of your friendship, like her mom, etc., and try not to share your fashion ideas, or lend her your clothes... (I know it is not easy to follow the advice... I used to be furious at my cousin...)


----------



## Dragon

I dont have to share my fashion ideas, I wear them, even if I hadn't told her about the swimsuit thing, she would have thought "well, that sounds like something my friend dragon* does, maybe I'll try it"

*some names have been changed to protect the innocent


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Rant, rant, stomp, stomp! I hate that when people try to control you. I want to be able to park close to where I work, and have done so all along, but now they gave me a ticket for parking in the visitors spots saying there is no employee parking there. Well I only park there after hours when no one is visiting anyway, so why force me to go park after hours in the employee lot, a 1/4 of a mile away (literally) when there are four floors of empty parking spaces in my own building right at my door, the whole time I am at work (I work nights). It is so cruel and hideous, I can't stop fuming about it. I feel like quitting, but I'd lose everything if I do, so, because of MONEY, I have to be under somebody elses control forever. I hate capitalism. It is really a LACK of freedom. It is just enforced slavery for 80% of us.

(Thanks for listening.)

(BTW, Dragon, that really sucks about somebody stealing your ideas. Especially someone you cared about.)


----------



## Annushka

That must be really irritating D. Your friend lacks individuality so she steals your ideas. 

Mindy, I know exactly what you mean. It`s so depressing when you depend on such things. That`s exactly the reason why I wouldn`t mind being wealthy: not to depend on anybody. But unfortunately we are all under somebody else`s control. Our society is divided into two parts: the ones in charge and the ones who just accept the rules. I have the chance to compare Capitalism and Communism. And believe me it`s much better to depend on economic factors. At least you have the right to have your own opinion about lack of freedom.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

You cannot express your opinion INSIDE of the corporation, there are no laws within to protect one's rights or freedom - if you make yourself rebelious, you are out. It is pure coersion. "You want to eat? Then don't talk back." There is no democracy there. And Corprations are going to be our new government, the way current trends are going. Then we will be as bad as off as under communism.

The problem with being wealthy, is that it self-perpetuates the problem. After one has their own financial freedom, they blind themselves to caring about the rest of the masses below them, and how to improve their lot.

Even I do that. Whenever I see a homeless person on the street, I try to ignore them, even though it hurts me to know they are there, but because I am on the verge of poor myself, I could not do anything significant to help them. If I were rich, I would create a foundation to support the poor and homeless and disabled and mentally defective who cannot work (since our government no longer wants to do it) , or who got booted out of a company because they 'don't fit in'. But I don't see the Bill Gateses of the world doing that.


----------



## Annushka

/quote
You cannot express your opinion INSIDE of the corporation, there are no laws within to protect one's rights or freedom - if you make yourself rebelious, you are out. It is pure coersion. "You want to eat? Then don't talk back." There is no democracy there. And Corprations are going to be our new government, the way current trends are going. Then we will be as bad as off as under communism./



That`s a hard question. I always thought that in developed democratic countries such things are regulated by the law. People are protected. They can defend themselves. The situation here is unthinkable. You ñan`t even imagine how unprotected people are.
Anyway in everyday life we all are under somebody elses control. The sad part beggins when we have to ignore our principles to be accepted or just to survive. That`s something really disturbing. When I think of something like that I just want to be out. So not to have to make any choices.


----------



## Dragon

sure, we get to choose the people in charge, but from then on out, its all under their control.laws can be changed, but it takes someone williiing to go through the trouble to change it, nonetheless someone who cares about the issue. the same with rules such as parking spaces, no one cares but the "menials" so no one does n e thing about it, because its the people on top that have the control...yes, we do have more freedom then most countries, but there are certain things u just cant do


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! The hospital I volunteer at has a certain parking lot we're supposed to park in that's nowhere near the one that's much more convenient. oh well. We park there anyways. There's noone around that actually watches to see who parks there. Do you have someone like that in the place you're ranting about, Mindy lady?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Dragon - EXACTLY - no matter how idiotic the reasoning. I found that out when I had a conflict with my boss. She thought my reasoning was stupid and I thought her reasoning was even more stupid. But she was the boss, so who's reasoning do you think prevails?!

But, Annushka, you must have been sending out good vibes or prayers for me because when I went into work today, the security guard said that it was all a mistake and they don't mind after all if I park there after hours. (I almost cried at the kindliness of it after being so agrieved at the heartlessness of getting the ticket in the first place. Thank you so much.)

Yay - Yes, it sounds like the same situation as mine. I just think one of the security guards was being hateful that day.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. There ya go. Problem solved. Rant ---> My evil mom lady is especially and unreasonably interested in all of this crazy graduation and college type thingses. Not fun. I had to write letters. I hate writing letterses. I'm expected to stop every single person I know and make myself look good and relay compliments back to her. Ack!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin

Tell her we compliment you for being a good and responsible and supportive poster to all of us on TTF. (No matter what you look like.  )


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay, I'm with you. Mom wants me looking up scholarships and studying for the ACT and all this nonsense. You can't study for the ACT, that's the point. Baaah.

That and I am scared out of my wits. My head's going to explode. DEAR GOD I'VE GOT ONE YEAR TO MAKE THIS INCREDIBLY IMPORTANT DECISION AND I HAVE NOT GOT A CLUE AS TO WHERE I MIGHT POSSIBLY WANT TO GO TO COLLEGE.


----------



## YayGollum

I think I've told the lady that already, Mindy lady. Maybe not. I'll do it again. Wait. I am beautiful!   oh well. Let me see here. Yes, scholarship applying and all of that is pure evil. The tests are fun, though, aren't they? Whoops! Maybe not. Anyways, I had no clue where I was going to go for college, either. Too many choices. Yay for having people with connections that can give you an easy way in! You should get some. *hides*


----------



## Annushka

That`s really great, Mindy, your problem is gone. 

Yay, you HAD no clue? That means you already have one? Do you know what specialty you might be interested in?


----------



## Rhiannon

The SAT is not fun. The ACT is, except for the math bit. Bleh. 

Everyone is trying to tell me where to go. My brother thinks I should go to the same college as him, but while I like the college, and I love my brother, I am sick of being his little sister. He is one of those infamous people with a big shadow. My mom wants me to go to TCU, which I am not in the least interested in. My dad doesn't care where I go so long as it's in the south. _I_ want to go to a college with a small campus, a small student/teacher ratio, a good English program, and a study overseas program. And some of the colleges I'm considering are *gasp* in the heart of yankee territory.


----------



## Dragon

well, think of it this way, TCU is near me, so if u somehow get forced into going there, u'll b able 2 c ME!!! also, ur dad should understand that most the best colleges are in yankee territory, I mean, Ivy league??? come on, as long as u dont turn into a yankee, it should b fine   

yay; I like tests a lot better than regular classes, but its really nervewrecking when u aren't sure about the answer 2 a problem.

ooh, shush has good *vibes *


----------



## Kailita

Yankee Territory! Hurray Rhi, come west! I say...*big deep breath*... <--- take one of those, pray about it, search the Internet some, try not to stress, and choose the one which you like the most, no matter where it is.

Cheers for Mindy getting her parking spot back! 



> _Originally posted by D_
> *K?!?!?! boy crazy?!?!?!?!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo*


What's this? I am NOT boy crazy. (Oh Heaven forbid that day ever comes...) I am, however, regretting some choices that I've made and grieving over the inevitable. It's very depressing. I've been holding back this rant from you guys because I know it's going to make me come across as a sentimental fifteen year old girl, but...it's on the verge of coming out and exploding...and I figure I might as well explode in a ranting thread with people who I know (er...hope) won't criticize me too much...

This boy...this crazy, anti-social, non-conformist boy...has liked me since the seventh grade. We've always been friends. But for the longest time I've been pushing him away and pushing him away because I didn't want to like him. I mean, he was just a geeky loner boy, right? But then this year I made the mistake of actually really getting to know him (uh-oh). And I started to forget the reasons why I didn't like him. He's definitely an Outcast kind of person, he's a deep thinker, he refuses to be the way that society demands him to be. 

One problem: he's a base brat (meaning his dad is in the military) and he's moving at the end of the school year. Meaning within a matter of weeks. And then his dad is _retiring_, which means he's not going to move back. And...ugh...I _knew_ this was going to happen, but I'm just not ready for it now...I've finally fallen and I've fallen hard, and now there's no way out and I can't help being miserable. I did it to myself, I know. And I tried my hardest not to. But...I couldn't help it.

Maybe love _is_ bad, Yay. It sure does hurt now that I have to make it end. But if you met him...you would like him. He's a real Outcast...and he loves Gollum. And Rhi would like him too, because he has a good amount of respect for Eowyn. 

Thanks for listening, you guys. I'm putting myself in a vulnerable place, but I've been feeling like this for a long time and I absolutely _must_ tell _someone_. I don't really know what to do. And I guess this will explain my behavior in the next few weeks, if I seem a bit off or unnaturally depressed.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh man Kai. Not good. Not good at all.  And he's an Outcast-type too? Man, this is a good reason why love is bad, because life is always turning out so that things like this happen. *Feels terrible for poor Kai* I'll write a song for you about this, suddenly I'm feeling really depressed as well. Also, I recommend that you write, write out everything. It really does help in crummy situations. Love is also bad because it sneaks up on you at the exact moment you forget to wear a gas mask. *adjusts hers' more securely* Fortunately, I've made it to sixteen without mine slipping.


----------



## Rhiannon

Aw, poor Kaia! *hugs* As a military brat, I feel your pain. He sounds like a good guy, though- I say, keep tabs on him and see what kind of man he turns in to. If he likes Eowyn it can only be good.

I've made it to seventeen without any serious love leaks.


----------



## Annushka

RANT - my computer is going crazy and isn`t showing posts after 25.05 I`m furious The last post shown in this thread is D explaining the cat in the pants thing So I can`t post anywhere cause I have no idea what you people have recenly said

Edit: The problem is solved. The minute I posted a reply the computer brought up everything. And I read Kaili`s post. Kaili, can I give you the biggest hug? That`s so sad. But don`t you ever blame yourself for that. It`s perfectly normal especially if the guy is the way you say. I know I wouldn`t be able to keep away someone like that.


----------



## Kailita

Oh my gosh, you guys...thank you. Thank you so much. You make me feel so loved that I want to cry...

And Jam...oh Jam, I was afraid that you and Yay might come down hard on me, but thank you so much for understanding. And if you write a song about it...oh, that would be cool, you'd have to let me see it because it's more than I've ever been able to do. I've started a few, and then stopped because it's just way too depressing. Maybe once he goes I'll be able to manage it. Maybe not. 

I have been writing. I write everything down in my journal. Heh, I've got the whole story down there...all the changes, a lot of occurences of "Oh no...this is crazy...I can't believe it, but I think I'm starting to like him...no, no way, this can't be happening!"  It really has been interesting. And good to look back on. I know you guys don't know him, but if you knew the whole story from the beginning...it really might make a good book someday, just because we've been through so much and gone through a lot of changes together. Assuming that the ending turns out somewhat happy or at least hopeful...

Rhi, I knew you would understand from a base kid's point of view, thanks. We plan on keeping in touch for as long as we can. He's not getting rid of me that easily.  And Shush...*hugs*...yes, you can give me the biggest hug, I really need it and it helps...even though I'm not usually a huggley person, now is a good time...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*gets all awkward* Er, no problem. Why should I come down hard on you? It's after the Fact, it's hardly instantly reversible, so it wouldn't make sense to be mean and evil. Hmm, yeah, I'll write a song out on this and give you the link when it's finished. It's good that you're writing.


----------



## YayGollum

Annushka person ---> Right. I know exactly what college I'm going to and all of my major type things. Not a huge deal now. Having helpful people with connections is fun.

Rhiannon person ---> Well, I never had to take the A.C.T. thing. Isn't that just the same type of thing except that it has more subjects? But sure, the math is never fun. Even if it is usually pretty easy. What's wrong with colleges in the north? What's so especially nice about southern colleges? Well, you'll run into nasssty accents everywhere.

Dragon person ---> Sure, I guess the big tests could be more fun that usual classwork. Why not? I just had all kinds of fun because I always showed up late and had to sit in the very back and brush past everyone as I finished first.  

Anyways, Kailita person, I don't see what the huge deal is. You found out that love is bad. You ran into the heartache. At least a little bit. I've heard worse. I don't see what the huge problem is with continuing to talk to the person with a phone or something. I have no idea how old you people are or if you'd ever have the chance to ever visit. oh well. If you aren't able to ever communicate with the person ever again, you now have all kinds of experience and won't fail so easily next time, right?


----------



## Rhiannon

> Rhiannon person ---> Well, I never had to take the A.C.T. thing. Isn't that just the same type of thing except that it has more subjects? But sure, the math is never fun. Even if it is usually pretty easy. What's wrong with colleges in the north? What's so especially nice about southern colleges? Well, you'll run into nasssty accents everywhere.



The ACT is mostly the same sort of things- fill in the dots- only they cover the subjects better. And nothing in particular is wrong with colleges in the north, except that they're in the north. Nothing in particular nice about southern colleges, except that they're in the south. My Big Fat Southern Family is still fighting the Civil War- that is, The War Against Northern Aggression.


----------



## kohaku

Ack, no test that lasts more than an hour is fun    
I'm in a similar situation, in that i will be graduating college at the end of fall, so now I have to look into potential graduate schools and take the GREs. Ick. I have found, though, that getting practice material is very helpful for studying for these sorts of tests. Perhaps that is what got me my ACT score of 33.


----------



## Kailita

Testing is yicky.  Finals are in two weeks, and I'm deathly afraid. Don't even want to think about those big all-state test thingies, but good luck. 



> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *I don't see what the huge problem is with continuing to talk to the person with a phone or something. I have no idea how old you people are or if you'd ever have the chance to ever visit. oh well. If you aren't able to ever communicate with the person ever again, you now have all kinds of experience and won't fail so easily next time, right?*


Agh, Yay...there's a huge difference with talking over the phone or through letters, etc. It's different when you can't see and touch a person. You completely lose their gestures and facial expressions and tones. And...it's just very different. I don't know if I'll see him again. I might. But that could be in years, and loads could have changed by then. I don't know. I'm just trying to focus on dealing with the now and enjoying what little time we have left. 

And...ugh...I don't _want_ experience, I want...urgh...*sigh*. But I don't plan on falling again any time soon. In fact...heh...I have a whole nun complex laid out, even though I don't really plan on following through with it...it's just a consolation thing. Being a nun would solve a lot. I could grow my own food...finally be a vegetarian like I've always wanted to be. And I would never have to worry about clothes again. I bet I look good in a habit.  And then there would be no more worries about boys. So yeah...like I said, it would solve a lot.

The other problem, and my second rant, is that this boy isn't the only one leaving. The majority of my other friends, who are also base kids, are moving too. Virginia, Florida, South Carolina, Texas...they're going to be scattered all over the place. And I'm going to miss them so much! These are the people that I've laughed with, ditched pep rallies with, booby-trapped lockers with, walked to McDonald's with, and I don't know what I'm going to do next year without them. I'll still have my two girl friends, who I'm really close with, but...a lot will have to change. And I _hate_ change. And I hate letting go. 

But I don't want to complain. I just figure that I have to get all this out somewhere, and since this is a ranting thread, I might as well put it here. Thanks again to those who listen. (I would hand out golden sporks, but I'm all out.  ) This is, once again, to just get out things that are going to explode if I keep them in anymore and to preexplain mood swings/behavior quirks that may arise in the future. But I appreciate the space to rant.


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. No offense, but I don't get the insane people that hold onto grudges that don't belong to them. oh well. The climate is better in the north. Is an A.C.T. score of thirty-three good? I'm hoping that the little point system thing isn't the same as the S.A.T.  Anyways, sure thing, Kailita person. Happy to help. Losing any kind of friend is not fun as far as I know. sorry about that. If there's nothing you can do about it, is not the best thing to do ---> Argh! Don't worry about it anymore! If you obtained the prizes that are friends once before, you could probably have the ability to do it again sometime!


----------



## Rhiannon

Yes, a 33 on the ACT is good- the point system is very different from the SAT. I forget how high you can go, though. I did very poorly on the SAT, but very well on the ACT, so I like it better  

*pats Kaia's hand comfortingly offers always-available shoulder* I know exactly-exactly how that is, Kaia, only I'm the one usually doing the moving. Maybe that's why I'm such an internet freak?


----------



## Rhiannon

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at this !!!! LOOK AT THIS!!!! "she [Miranda Otto] also mentioned not holding out too much hope that much of the Houses Of The Healing would appear. Apparently the romance between Eowyn and Faramir, although definitely present, has been down-played somewhat. She seemed disappointed but said, 'well something has to make way - there's a lot of story to cover in the last film.'" NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! THEY CAN'T DO THIS TO ME!!!!!!!! NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!! KILL! MURDER MAIM DEATH DESTRUCTION LYNCH DRAW QUARTER DECAPITATE TAR FEATHER HAVOC HAVOC *HAVOC*!!!!!!!!!! SO HELP ME, NONE OF THEM WILL ESCAPE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Breathe girl. Just breeeeaaathe. Foaming at the mouth is very unattractive. Besides, I've heard differently elsewhere. Very differently. I wouldn't worry overmuch about that. As long as they still have her and Merry kicking the Witchking's butt, I'm cool.


----------



## Rhiannon

*collapses in quivering, jelly-like heap* But...but....but...what _if_....?????


----------



## Kailita

*Prolonged gasp* Oohhh...they can't _do_ that...they certainly played up the whole Eowyn/Aragorn - Arwen/Aragorn thing, so they better give Eowyn and Faramir their show space! Down-playing my shoe! There will be grief and long stretches of pain if they screw this up...

*Goes into sympathetic mode and pats Rhi, trying to remold her out of her jelly heap* There there, Rhia, you're supposed to let Jam be the jellyish one. And Jam says it will be very different, so we'll take her word for it, right? And _if_ they screw it up, we can go tar and feather those evil scriptwriters and send them to La Guillotine!


----------



## YayGollum

Good thing I don't care too much about the characters involved. But then, after your rant at me, I'm not stupid enough to be too evil about it.  Anyways, got it. A thirty-three = good. Yay! A Real Life Rant ---> My evil and popular and annoying and teenaged little sister is now concerned about her weight when she is already alarmingly light. Argh!


----------



## Kailita

Ugh. That gets annoying fast. I'm not the skinniest person ever, but I try not to complain. I like myself the way I am. Your sister should, too. But I doubt she will, being evil and annoying and popular.


----------



## Dragon

*always gets back after lots of posts*

*doesn't know which one 2 respond 2 first*

*can't think of the right thing 2 say* 

OOOOVEEEEEERRRRRRRLLLLLLLLOOOOOAAAAADDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay, if u dont like ur sister that much, shouldn't u b rejoicing in her idiocy, and the pain she's causing herself?

K....ummm....of all the things 2 say, I cant seem 2 think of ane... pathetic, isn't it??? well, all the right things seem 2 already have been said *lets out a little sigh of relief that K has decent reasoning*

shush;u dont have 2 wear heels, just get a skirt so long that no 1 can c ur feet    or get boots


----------



## YayGollum

Ack! Crazy Dragon person! I'm not that evil! Yikes! The fact that I made a rant about it shows that I'm concerned! oh well. She's pure evil. You gots to pity that, right? Anyways, she pretends that she doesn't care, but it's achingly obvious that she's just being evil to herself. oh well.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

That's terrible. Very scary when people start doing that to themselves. I may complain about my *cough* shape, but I'd never be driven to starve myself. Although I have forgotten to eat on occasion, but that's different, and it doesn't effect me anyways. 

Rant---> it's raining here. For some reason that makes other people grouchy and depressed. I don't understand why. It's the weather! You can't control it, so why bother with getting all sad when it doesn't go the way you want it to? Besides, ducks and robins and all kinds of birds like it. If it's good for them, it's good for me.


----------



## Kailita

Ooh, I love the rain. Rain doesn't make me depressed, it makes me feel warm and safe and cozy. I wish it would rain over here...but it seems like the weather here is finally realizing that it's summertime.


----------



## Rhiannon

I like rain, unless it's cold-wet-rainy-and-I've-got-to-go-be-someplace. 



> Good thing I don't care too much about the characters involved. But then, after your rant at me, I'm not stupid enough to be too evil about it.



Sorry, Yay, but what does that mean? That you are indifferent about whether it's changed, but because of my prolonged haranque about Eowyn you aren't going to say so because it would aggravate me? 



> *Goes into sympathetic mode and pats Rhi, trying to remold her out of her jelly heap* There there, Rhia, you're supposed to let Jam be the jellyish one. And Jam says it will be very different, so we'll take her word for it, right? And if they screw it up, we can go tar and feather those evil scriptwriters and send them to La Guillotine!



Kill them, kill them _all_....yes, I'll be fine, dear. It was mostly shock. I reacted violently. I'm just fine *eye twitch* just fine (must....restrain...fist. of. death...) I'm quite calm now.


----------



## Dragon

tar and feathering? I'm so happy that some one else actually knows what that it!!!    

people that want to be "skinny" should just remember that they should exercise proportionately to how much they eat  its not that hard, u eat a lot, u exercize a lot tell her to enroll in a sport, or dance classes or something (ballet=TRES good exercise)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*Reads Rhian's quote from Kai*

Waaaaiiit just a second here. ME turn into a pile of jelly?! I don't THINK so. When have I EVER done that? 

Deep breaths Rhian. Nice deeeep breaths.


----------



## Dragon

ummm... I think she means u as in jam=jelly, yes? no?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh. Wow. That makes lots of sense. Gosh, I must be brilliant not to have caught that one.  I guess I just forget that my nickname is also the name of a spread. It's just what it is to me. Sorry Kai!


----------



## YayGollum

Nothing wrong with rain. It helps you sleep. The nasssty warm kind isn't fun, though. Let me see here. Yes, Rhiannon person, you got what I meant. Not trying to be too confusing.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, that was sweet of you, Yay, in a backwards sort of way....but don't worry, I won't let it get around.


----------



## Kailita

Ballet = very tiring, and not for the weak of heart/body or the ungraceful (elephants like me! ). I took ballet for _six_ years until I finally figured it wasn't my "sport" and got tired of running into walls.  (Yes...I did that...quite a few times. Those turns can be quite dizzying.)

Yes Jam, I meant you're jellyish as in referring to your name, not your personality. Psh...like our cold and cynical Jam would be moaning and swooning over something...that's a laugh. 

PS - I'm being tormented. The sky is dark and gray and cozyish, but it's not raining! Agh! So close, yet so far away...rain, gosh darn it, _rain_!


----------



## Dragon

do the indian rain dance


----------



## YayGollum

My superly cool and now dead grandmother lady did that one time and got it to work. Maybe it was just a coincidental type thing, but lots of other crazy things happen to that lady. Creepy alien lightses, ghostses, skunk apeses. All in Florida. Don't go to Florida!


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Is an A.C.T. score of thirty-three good? *


*Chokes on her candy* Thirty-three? Like..., with two threes? 33?
Who got that? That's the highest score I've heard of. Because it is 33 out of 34 possible. *Sulks on the idea of someone being smarter than she is. Remembers a research that proved ACT tests to be biased against girls. Feels much better*


----------



## Kailita

*Does Indian Rain Dance furiously*

It's not working, D...it's not working!!  *Sobs...makes a fuss*

No, don't go to Florida! Evil, wicked Florida! *Growl*...*has taken a stand against Florida lately, since that's where her friend has to move*...

[rant #1] Graduation. Aiieee! I don't understand why everyone's so excited about it! I mean, it's great to graduate and move on and go to college and all that jazz...but isn't anyone going to miss their friends? Their stability? Their old life? Gah...I know I would. I have a problem with change. But that's a rant in itself. All I know is that if I hear that Vitamin C Graduation song one more time, I seriously will scream. *Incomprehensible sound of frustration* [/rant #1]

[rant #2] Another horrible song stuck in my song. Can't remember what it's called, don't know who it's by. I think Dido sings it, but I don't think she wrote it. But then again, I could be way off base.

"Cuz I'm leaving on a jet plane...don't know when I'll be back again. Oh baby, I hate to go..."

Agh...aiieee! *More frustrated sounds* I've had it in my head since Sunday...which was now two days ago...and I can't stand it. I really can't. Especially not now when everyone's leaving and...*more incomprehensible noises...tears at hair*. I don't know if those are the exact words, but I think they're close. But I absolutely..._must_...get that song out of my head! Someone sing something else, _please_!  [/rant #2]


----------



## Rhiannon

Turn on the sprinklers. Every time Mom turns on the sprinklers there's a thunder storm.


----------



## Dragon

the only reason the indian rain dance works is because u dont stop 'til it rains   ..........I'm sure there's some way we could incorporate sprinklers into the rain dance...

ummmm.......K??? that last post was a little....incoherent(right word???) made very little sense 2 me


----------



## Kailita

Yes, I was going for incoherent...well, more for incomprehensible, but incoherent works, too. Sense? Make sense? Does the infamous Kailita _ever_ make sense...?  Especially not when she's ranting...

*Turns on sprinklers...waits expectantly...*


----------



## Dragon

while ur waiting....do the rain dance!!!  that way ur _twice_ as likely to get some rain!!!

actually.....u usually _do_ make sense.....maybe I'm just sensible???


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *actually.....u usually do make sense....*


I _do_?!  *Gasp*...*takes temperature*...There must be something wrong with me...

*Rain dances in the sprinklers* Who really needs rain anyway, when you have sprinklers to dance in?


----------



## Dragon

rain is more fun, when u look up in the rain, it looks like the stars are falling on u...exspecially(sp?) at night   

yes, K, u do make sense 2 me, but then, I have had about 10 yrs of experience at discerning words in my little bros gibbering


----------



## Annushka

I love rain. I love sleeping while it rains especially when I wake up at nights and then go to sleep again. But I really don`t like umbrellas. Whenever I take it not to be caught in the rain there is no rain. If I decide not to take it, be sure that I`ll be home all wet. Which is unpleasant


----------



## YayGollum

I think it was the kohaku person over here that got the thirty-three. I have no idea if that person is a dude or a lady. Doesn't matter too much, does it? oh well. 

To that first rant ---> oh well. I adapt. I don't have a lot of problems with leaving people that are cool. There's always a high school reunion, right? 

To the second rant ---> Songs stuck in head? Well, do you especially hate the song that's stuck in your head? That's the only time when it's annoying. Anyways, it's easy to get a song out of your head. just replace it with another one. An endless cycle of songs stuck in your head. Nothing wrong with that, is there?


----------



## Dragon

yes, but for some odd reason most of the songs that get stuck in your head are the reaelly onnoying ones that u really dont like. y is that???

high school reunion=lots of poeple that _were_ cool getting together and not being cool anymore, best to just stay in touch, I think


----------



## Kailita

I think a highschool reunion would be fun. I can't wait for mine.



> _Originally posted by D_
> *rain is more fun, when u look up in the rain, it looks like the stars are falling on u...exspecially(sp?) at night*


You mean "especially".  But WOW, I'm not the only one who thinks that? Hurray!  I like to look up when it rains and feel like I'm zooming past galaxies in a Star Wars spacecraft. 

Rain is great. Sleeping when it's raining is extra wonderful. And I love the smell of rain. I never use umbrellas. They're cumbersome. And I love getting caught in the rain and have no problem with getting wet as long as I don't have to slosh around with wet socks for a long time afterwards. 

It _misted_ today. _So_ close to rain, but not quite. Meh. 



> _Originally posted by Yay_
> *Songs stuck in head? Well, do you especially hate the song that's stuck in your head? That's the only time when it's annoying. Anyways, it's easy to get a song out of your head. just replace it with another one. An endless cycle of songs stuck in your head. Nothing wrong with that, is there?*


Yes, I do especially hate that song stuck in my head (I didn't get that across in the post?) But I've mostly gotten it out...replaced it with other songs, like you said. I don't know if I'm the only one like this...but I _constantly_ have some song or another stuck in my head. It's not always prominent...sometimes it's in the back of my mind, just the faintest melody...but from the moment I wake up to the moment I fall asleep, it's there. Maybe that's why I'm so refreshingly insane.


----------



## YayGollum

The annoying songses got to me when I was younger, but nowadays, I have all kinds of achingly cool songses stuck in my head. sorry about that. 

I'd only go to a high school reunion if I became achingly successful. But then, I don't see why, since I never got a yearbook and wouldn't be able to remember very many people. I mostly hung out with people from earlier classes. *sniff*

Yay for misting and not real rain! What do they call that? There's some crazy word for that. Something my evil mom lady was telling me about Ireland. oh well. That's better than rain, crazy lady.

Anyways, no, I also have songses in my head most of the time. They can get annoying when I suddenly start to hum something and I can't figure out where it's from for a while. *runs away*


----------



## Dragon

> Anyways, no, I also have songses in my head most of the time. They can get annoying when I suddenly start to hum something and I can't figure out where it's from for a while. *runs away*



ack!!! I do that too and it reeeeaaaally bugs me, I'll walk up to everyone I know and say, "hey, do you know what this is from?" but they usually dont, cause I listen to 80s music, and everyone else listens to rap or pop or something like that


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I wouldn't walk up to just anybody to hum a few bars at them. oh well. Besides, most people can't figure out the music when you hum it. Unless it's achingly well known.


----------



## Annushka

Rant - Yesterday my nephew (who is 6 years old) came along to visit me and did something horrible He decided that Muf needs to take a bath. Muf hates being alone. He`s always somewhere around. So when I realised that it`s been a long time that I`ve seen him last I got worried. When I found him he was sitting under my bed looking freezing and very unhappy. And he was all wet except for his ears. I managed to dry him with that thing we use to dry our hair. And he spent the rest of the day on my knees trying to get warm. I hope he hasn`t caught a cold or something. But anyway why are little boys so uncontrolable??? What if Muf had drauned?


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *Rant - Yesterday my nephew (who is 6 years old) came along to visit me and did something horrible He decided that Muf needs to take a bath. Muf hates being alone. He`s always somewhere around. So when I realised that it`s been a long time that I`ve seen him last I got worried. When I found him he was sitting under my bed looking freezing and very unhappy. And he was all wet except for his ears. I managed to dry him with that thing we use to dry our hair. And he spent the rest of the day on my knees trying to get warm. I hope he hasn`t caught a cold or something. But anyway why are little boys so uncontrolable??? What if Muf had drauned? *



little boys are like old boys.....

they act with positive intentions that unfortunately sometimes have bad results!!

Muf didn't drown

so love your love Muf would love your hug!


----------



## Annushka

He really would. 

That`s so sad what you say about old boys and their good intentions Don`t you think that would be right for old ladies as well? My granma is the perfect example. I try to avoid informing her about anything cause she feels like its her responsobility to "take care" of me


----------



## Kailita

Aww, poor Muf...I doubt many cats like taking baths. But our GOO kitty didn't drown, so it's okay. And I'm sure your cousin was acting with good intentions, like balrog said. Little boys are like that. They're just trying to help.


----------



## YayGollum

I've had a few catses that didn't mind the water. oh well. Why wouldn't you pay attention to kittens when some scary little uncontrollable kid is around? Cats can take care of themselves.


----------



## Dragon

uh..........that's not good..........

poor muffy.....

I agree w/ balrog, sometimes, little kids just dont understand, but sometimes they do, like when they kick yay in the shins   

*laughs*


----------



## Annushka

joins D and laughs very loudly. 

So now it`s my fault that Muf had a cold bath??! That`s not fair.
And now I`ll have to isolate Muf whenever my nephew comes along. Cause I`m afraid that`s not the only mistake he did that day. Though I`m not sure.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> slept over at a friend's house. She has a senegal parrot, lovely bird, except when it decided to wake up at eight am and start shrieking for her. Grrr!


----------



## Dragon

no, shush, its not ur fault, its the kids fault, we're just saying he might have done it w/ good intentions....or....maybe not  

ack, shreiking=not good!!!!

rant--> my mom is watching oprah, I _*despise*_ Oprah, I dont think she's a bad person, 'cause, I've never met her, but I hate her show!!!


----------



## Annushka

I so agree! Her manner to teach everybody is disgusting. It`s bad taste! 

Rant - I`m attending this computer class. And that`s a huge mistake. I`m bored to death. So I use this time to come here. That`s not bad at all. Only I have no idea if I`m allowed to do that


----------



## Dragon

well, peice of advice; dont ask. if u ask if its ok to come here during the class, and then someone catches you coming here, you'll be in more trouble than if you just come here and no one has ever said anything about it


----------



## Annushka

That`s clever! I`ll do just that. Thanks

ANTIRANT - At last I have Internet at home. Yay for that. That`s such a relief.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> went out for driving practice. Dad made me do a parallel park. This is my second stinking lesson! You don't just PULL this on a girl! Grrr! Oh well. I did it perfectly, didn't hit anyone or anything. Guess I should be grateful, but still.


----------



## YayGollum

I've only had to do the parallel park thing once. Not too hard. But then, it was in one of those classes for driving. Not really in traffic or anything. That could be scary. Good thing I could care less about driving anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *rant---> went out for driving practice. Dad made me do a parallel park. This is my second stinking lesson! You don't just PULL this on a girl! Grrr! Oh well. I did it perfectly, didn't hit anyone or anything. Guess I should be grateful, but still. *



I have always had trouble parallel parking and still do after many many years of driving...so I can sympathize!

p.s. I still drive in circles to find a big enough spot for my tiny car

oh well...i will laugh at myself now


----------



## Kailita

Hey everybody. Sorry for being gone for five days. Real life can be such a pain. 

Unrant/Rant ---> School is out. Our last day was on Thursday. Cheers for no more textbooks and no more biology or geometry and no more mean security guards (the second the bell rung, my friends and I ran around and slid down every rail in the school, since they couldn't get us in trouble for it anymore ). I had to bring all my bottles home from my locker. That was interesting. I got a lot of funny stares while I was trying to fit all 41 of them into three plastic bags. 

But now my friends have to move, and I'm not going to be able to see them next year.  I'll probably see them again some time before they actually leave, though...which will be in a few weeks. Or I'm hoping for that, anyway. It's still not really sinking in. I just feel kind of...empty. Not even that sad, but just numb. So...yeah. Forgive me if I seem somewhat mellow or subdued.

Sounds like you're in the same predicament I was in for a semester, Shush.  Oh the joys of typing class. Yeah, I would say take D's advice...if someone catches you, you can just say you didn't know and it'll be okay. 

Parallel parking frightens me to no end. I took Driver's Ed earlier this year, but I had a horrible teacher and I've already forgotten everything that I learned.  I'm old enough to try to get my permit, but I doubt I'll be able to answer all the questions right. I need to study...ugh...and that's the last thing I want to do now, especially right after I studied myself to death for finals. My mom let me drive the car into the garage once...I almost ran into the ping pong table.


----------



## YayGollum

Where do you keep bottles at at the home place? oh well. I had a cool driver's education type teacher. Very nice and calm and not very excitable when I drove way too fast on achingly sharp turnses. Driving = easy, but I'm not especially frantic to get a car. Doesn't matter too much. I'm a miser. Anyways, why worry about missing friendses? If you care about it that much, is there no way to get in touch with those people during the summer? I just forget about them. Why embrace problems when you could forget about them?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, I really need to get my permit and license and all that. I'm going to be doing some driving when I get to college and before that my Mom could really use someone to help her run errands, so I figure I'd better save up for a car, learn what I need to do, and get it over with. No driver's ED teach for me, the local dude quit, but my Dad's been a professional driver once, has heaps of experience, so he's teaching me.

Hmm, I see what you mean Kai. I never make true friendses often and when I do, I keep them forever. Why don't you consider Yay's idea though? Not the part about forgetting them, the keeping in touch part. If you're really close, it shouldn't matter. I've had friends in GA that I haven't seen in forever, but as soon as I visit them, I know it's going to be as if no time has passed. Plus I call them and IM them. It doesn't have to die.

rant---> got my hair cut at a sleepover by a bunch of aspiring hair stylists. It used to be halfway down my back, now it frames my face, with a longer tapering bit touching my shoulder. It turned out really really good, but now everyone's like "why did you have your hair cut? It was so pretty." I mean, I'm still growing out my bangs, so it was always in my face and the lovely unique color with natural highlights is still there.  I just didn't want to mess with long hair in the summer, very hot. It'll be better when my bangs finish growing out.


----------



## Dragon

K, ur still friends w/ HG aren't u? u still visit her, right? well, u can stay in touch w/ them if u stayed in touch w/ HG


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Hey you all! Is Yay been around lately?

Hey Yay! You do know that Fanspot is closing up dontcha? I havn't seen you around recently and they announced it today. Ick! There goes the Havern Tavern!


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! That's not good! When will the place close? Way too scary for me! I have no time to mess around over there right now, but I'll get to it later tonight. That is pure evil. We gots to get everyone to come over here now. I have the place ready for you and we could just continue our achingly unique thingses.


----------



## Dragon

uh.............................................................................................................................

*is confused*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

No worries Yay, Boom's opened the new place, he's getting all the superly important Guilds up there. Most everyone else has already registered, go over there and get to it! We can't afford to lose you in the move. 

rant--> have laryngitis, stuffed ears(I feel like I have a sack over my head) and other nasty stuff. Bleh!

Unrant--> get to eat ice cream and other nice stuff whenever I wish, because it soothes my throat.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh, your Eamane over there, right? Either that or Ear. 

YayGollum! What do you mean, no time to mess around there! You should be ashamed! Starting the Outcasts guild and then abandoning us! I havn't seen you over there in ages! And it achingly evil...all my stories are lost forever, *sniffs*

*makes "tsk tsk" noises*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Heya Arin! I'm Earmaiwen, also known as Ear Ear Ear Ear EAR! 

rant---> Crazy Yay getting himself into too much stuff, having to back out of too much stuff, and worst of all me understanding the feeling so I can't really get properly mad at him. Bleh!


----------



## balrog

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *Heya Arin! I'm Earmaiwen, also known as Ear Ear Ear Ear EAR!
> 
> rant---> Crazy Yay getting himself into too much stuff, having to back out of too much stuff, and worst of all me understanding the feeling so I can't really get properly mad at him. Bleh! *



Yay regardless of circumstance deserves respect....

and like you said who can get mad at him?

He will be forced to *hide*     

not likely!!


----------



## Dragon

umm, he hides of his own volition(right word?)


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *umm, he hides of his own colition(right word?)    *



Volition, D- " 1. The act or an instance of making a conscious choice or decision.
2. A conscious choice or decision.
3. The power or faculty of choosing; the will."


----------



## Dragon

hmm, I knew it was a little off, *sigh* I'll fix it


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Yay_
> *Where do you keep bottles at at the home place? oh well. I had a cool driver's education type teacher. Very nice and calm and not very excitable when I drove way too fast on achingly sharp turnses. Driving = easy, but I'm not especially frantic to get a car. Doesn't matter too much. I'm a miser. Anyways, why worry about missing friendses? If you care about it that much, is there no way to get in touch with those people during the summer? I just forget about them. Why embrace problems when you could forget about them?*


Right now I'm keeping my bottles in their plastic bags in the garage.  They'll probably stay there until my mom gets sick of them, heh. And then I'll either recycle them or move them to my room (not that my room isn't crowded enough already). But now my plan for the bottles is to eventually recycle them all and rack up enough money to go on a road trip to Florida and Virginia and all those crazy places where my friends are moving. And maybe drop by to see some Outcastses on the way!  Ooh, that would be fun. Of course it will probably take years, heh, but that's all right.  

Yay, I'm not as good at forgetting/ignoring as you are, especially about things that mean a lot to me. I have a lot of acquaintances, but very few true friends. We will definitely keep in touch after they move...it won't be the same, but it's definitely better than nothing.

Ick. My driver's ed teacher was probably the worst teacher I've ever had. Old stubborn man with the most annoying southern accent...and he was _so_ unclear about everything. Ugh. Irked me to no end. And then if we would ask him to clarify something, he would say in that horrible drawl of his, "Did I stutter?"  

Jam, I say if you like your haircut, then bravo, it was a success. Other people can be annoying, but it doesn't matter what they say as long as you like it. And of course you already know that, being the practical Outcast that you are, but I just have to restate it.  Laryngitis is bleh, but cheers for ice cream!


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! I'm not abandoning anybody. I just wrote that I wasn't able to get to that place at the moment, not for forever. oh well. I wouldn't abandon my first Outcasts of all time!  Yay for these achingly cool new ones, too, though.


----------



## Dragon

*has completely (well, not _completely_deleted this post due to new knowledge of someone she knows...*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh, it's another crazy GOO Yay came up with. Yes, the guys here are superly cool too, why do you think I popped on over here when you posted the link on the other boards? 

Huzzah! You're right Kai! *tosses oh-so-nice fringey brown hair* 

rant-->never enough time on, crazy telephone always ringing with important, extremely loooong calls for my parents. Bleh!


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *Snobbish people....I cannot stand them! Arg...I get mad just thinking about them! PLUS!: I seem to have moved into a town full of them! And the school...argh...they're all preps and populars, save a few, and I cannot stand it, but of course, Ive already mentioned that. *



helo! well, i have to live with them now! (Moved from leicester to kent!!) they are so post, you just cant seem to fit in wid some of them! My neighbour id really post! GET ME OUTTA HERE!!!


----------



## Dragon

speaking of which, where _is_ evereve?


----------



## YayGollum

I have no idea. That one was in an RPG I know of a while ago and left a while ago. oh well. She was cool. *sniff* Anyways, yes, the other guild of Outcasts was the first one. *starts reminiscing* Achingly cool. Too bad more of them don't have time to show up over here. *bawls*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well it's not just time Yay, they like it over there, even on the new forums. There're two different feels, different atmospheres, to each GOO. It'd be kind of crazy to try and mesh them. Why not enjoy them both, since they're both really cool? Anyways, Arin and I show up a lot, if that counts for anything. Y'know the mountain could come to Mohammed now and them(aka, you could show up at the other place a little more.)

rant--->lots of rain, stormy and windy, scared my birds. Poor babies, they hid in their cage and wouldn't come out for a while afterwards.


----------



## Kailita

Yes. We are achingly cool.  Even if we're the second batch of Outcasts. 

Ohmygoshness, D...as your older sister, it is my job to personally march creeps like your stalker guy up to La Guillotine and behead them...multiple times...(is that possible? Oh crackers, we can always chop up his body.) Ugh. That is so...freaky. *Shudders*. Get a restraining order. Quickly. And as for the other guy...well, if he's like you say he is, then I _guess_ you can like him...*grudgingly gives her big-sister consent...* 



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *rant-->never enough time on, crazy telephone always ringing with important, extremely loooong calls for my parents. Bleh!*


I feel your pain, Jam.  That is one of the most annoying things in the world, and my parents always do that! Bleh.

Aww...poor Jam's birdies...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, and then when you complain mine say something like "well what are you doing on the computer all day anyway? You should be doing so and so, or such and such," so THAT doesn't help one bit.


----------



## Rhiannon

My head hurts. That is all.


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Yes. We are achingly cool.  Even if we're the second batch of Outcasts.
> 
> Ohmygoshness, D...as your older sister, it is my job to personally march creeps like your stalker guy up to La Guillotine and behead them...multiple times...(is that possible? Oh crackers, we can always chop up his body.) Ugh. That is so...freaky. *Shudders*. Get a restraining order. Quickly. And as for the other guy...well, if he's like you say he is, then I guess you can like him...*grudgingly gives her big-sister consent...*
> 
> 
> *



Headache is so annoying. Especially when you get up in the morning with it

We are the 2nd batch of Outcasts?? And where is the 1st one??

Is that guy stalking D? I got the impression that he just really likes her. Though *dragonrider* sounds creepy


----------



## YayGollum

I show up at the first guild of Outcasts all the time, crazy lady! I just don't usually get to it after a while because I go to different sites in a certain order. That place is my last stop and people are usually gone by then. oh well. Putting up 27,000 windows up at a time is evil with my achingly slow computer. oh well. Doobedoobedoo...should I tell these people where the first guild of Outcasts is?  The people make the atmosphere. And the first guild of Outcasts doesn't look as cool as it used to since we lost a lot of threadses. *sniff* It's at some place called fantasyvault.net. Why not? Have fun. *runs away*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, well Boom got kind of irritated at all our threads methinks, had some idea that we were spamming. As if! If the people make the atmosphere, then why should you care if it looks different? Don't mess with anything Yay. Never mind. *mutters about crazy people who make a poor girl have to be evilly redundant to get her point across*


----------



## My_Precious

I hate it when people talk about something you have no idea about. (Especially if they are really excited about it). You can't help but sit and smile, and feel like a total idiot.


----------



## YayGollum

I made you redundant and seemed confused about something? I must have missed it. oh well. When I said things about the looks of the place, I only meant that it looks smaller since we don't have as many threadses. I don't care about the look of the site. oh well. Anyways, sorry if evil people have confused you, My_Precious person. We were ranting about another site and how evil I am.


----------



## Dragon

si, K!!! to la guillotine!!!

jamish, I feel 4 your birdies. storms 4 birdies is not good... 

*sigh* of course we're the second batch, I'm never fast enough to be in the first of _any_thing I want to b the first to do _something_

rhi; I've found that if u just sit and will the headache to go away, it will, imagine it and some bog, or smoke or something, and use your mind to blow it away


----------



## My_Precious

*reads posts above, nods, smiles, and feels like a total idiot*
Yay, you're not evil, I'm evil. In time, I plan to conquer the universe. *pats her copy of the Evil Overlord List lovingly*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*decides to drop the subject*

rant---> have lots to do, not enough time to do it in. Also have to get to work on that crazy story, but noooo, math first says female parental unit.


----------



## Kailita

Query: Do homeschoolers get a summer vacation? I mean, I would think you do...but when?


----------



## YayGollum

Yikes! I would hope so! If they were being taught school type stuffs all year, wouldn't they be smarter than everyone else?   Anyways, Argh! No, My_Precious person, you don't get to be an Evil Overlord. That's my job, crazy lady. sorry about that. You can rule Chicago.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hah! Evil overlords? Not while I'm around. Ruins all the fun of perfectly chaos. *laughs maniacally*

Yes, we do, but I have to take remedial math over the summer. Apparently I was getting the concepts to Algebra 2, but not the mechanics. Now, I'm FINE with that, but others insist I go back and work through the dull and dreary mechanics. Bleh. I can't wait til I go to a nice liberal arts college with an excellent writing major and forget all about graphing.


----------



## My_Precious

I'm not planning on being an overlord, I am planning on being an overlady. Plus, the weather in Chicago is nasty, so I'll live it to you, Yay.


----------



## YayGollum

All math is pure evil. It's the only thing you have to understand to do well with. You can cram for everything else. oh well. Fine, I'll leave Chicago for this The_elf_Herself person to be chaotic in. You can have Russia.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I agree about the math stuff. Believe it or not, it's not possible to understand it if you try to cram a week's worth of math into a Monday on a consistent basis. Talk about unfair.  Huzzah! *eyes Chicago* You guys can keep the evil Overlord stuff, being the Bringer of Crazy Inventor Insanity suits me juuuust fine.

rant---> It's a book-lover's worst nightmare: being low on reading material. AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

> Query: Do homeschoolers get a summer vacation? I mean, I would think you do...but when?



It depends on the homeschoolers. We tend to take more breaks during the year, so we go through the summer, but keep it light. 



> Yikes! I would hope so! If they were being taught school type stuffs all year, wouldn't they be smarter than everyone else?



Too late! We already are! mwahahahahah!!!!!!



> rant---> It's a book-lover's worst nightmare: being low on reading material. AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!



AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!! I have like 70 books I haven't read that I own, plus books I've borrowed (10?+), plus I keep buying books. I am well guarded against such a disaster. Right now I'm reading _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ while waiting for my sister to finished HP5.

I want to go to Chicago. Next spring. Book Expo America will be in Chicago next spring. _Do you know how many free books you can get at that thing???_


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *All math is pure evil. It's the only thing you have to understand to do well with. You can cram for everything else. oh well. Fine, I'll leave Chicago for this The_elf_Herself person to be chaotic in. You can have Russia.  *



Math is not evil. I love it. I`ve been always good at it. It`s so logical and beautiful. It makes perfect sense. Especially Geometry. Besides it develops your thinking abilities.


----------



## Dragon

hmmmm....math is still evil, shush, but the fact that u like it makes u a little evil too  



> I want to go to Chicago. Next spring. Book Expo America will be in Chicago next spring. Do you know how many free books you can get at that thing???



what!!! free books!!!???? where!!?!?!?!????!!?!?!


----------



## Rhiannon

At the Book Expo America (which was in LA this year, and NY the year before- it rotates between the three cities) different publishing companies have booths, and give away ARCs (advanced reading copies) of upcoming books. _Give away_!


----------



## Dragon

but, but.....I can't go to places like that, I don't have the persuasion skills to get my parents to be allowing or wahtever the word is.....maybe you could go and grab a whole bunch of books, then we could meet at a half-price books and split them?


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, _I_ have to get there first.


----------



## Dragon

well, get going then!!!!

heh, when is it?


----------



## Rhiannon

Not until next year. It happens in the spring, and this year's just ended.


----------



## Annushka

Rant - last week we had to hand in this mini paper. After that we split into couples, read each others papers and wrote a small critique. Today she returned them to us. This guy who wrote mine was so aggresive and mean I mean that`s alright to say what you think but why so aggresively. I can handle other people`s critisizm. But not when it`s so radically put. And his tone was very unexpected. So I read that and all my day was spoiled Now I try not to have any bad feelings for him, cause it`d just stupid. But that`s so unpleasant when somebody just without any particular reason is being so aggresive
The funny thing is that my critique was very descreet cause I thought that why say something unpleasant to somebody if you have the choice not to do that. And besides nothing really depends on that paper and especially on my opinion.


----------



## Rhiannon

What a jerk, Shush! There is no excuse for meanness, and radical cruel criticsm is meanness. Totally anti-constructive and very evil. A pox on him!


----------



## Annushka

You really think so Rhia?? Cause now I try not to be opposed to him just because he wrote that thing. It might quite stupid - I don`t like this guy cause he wrote mean things about my mini-paper. The strange thing is that other than this he looks like he doesn`t have anything against me


----------



## Rhiannon

I really think so. Bah! All kinds of poxes and curses on him and his children for multiple generations. Maybe he's one of those people that is normal most of the time but mean and cruel underneath. Who knows. But for this one instance in time, regardless of circumstances, because he has hurt my dear Shush, I wish multiple poxes on him.


----------



## Annushka

Thank you Rhia so much! It was consoling I`ll just forget the whole thing and stop feeling all confusedl.


----------



## YayGollum

Not caring about the other subjects, I shall go back to math. sorry about that.  Sure, it is logical and makes sense and helps out with thinking, but I don't get how it could be beautiful. oh well. I'm just not a fan of the stuff because I am a fan of being lazy. Math isn't hard once you know how to do it, but you still have to think about every problem. *sniff*


----------



## Annushka

It`s beautiful because it`s logical and when you get it you see that it`s like a tangle. You must just find the tip. It`s like a game. You win or you lose. Anyway, if somebody doesn`t see the beauty of it there is nothing I can do. He`ll just never get it. Sorry about that


----------



## YayGollum

I'll take your word for it. oh well.

Real Life Rant ---> My evil father showed up to pick up my evil and popular little sister for the summer. He had cardses for my graduation and birthday. The graduation card had over two hundred dollars in it, but he took the money out and left the card just because I was asleep and didn't care enough to wake up and see him. My evil mom lady woke me up as he was leaving, thinking that I might want to make the guy happy and get my money, but Ha! Oh, please! I could care less about money that I can only get if I have to lose pride for! My evil mom lady thought I was being evil. oh well. She just needed the money for something.


----------



## Dragon

yay, I sort of agree w/ u, and I sorta don't, your mom could probably have used the money to pay bills or something like that, but if he's really as bad a guy as u say he is, I wouldn't have taken it either


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

This is probably just me Yay, but I would have clamped down on the evil pride and taken the cash, no matter how evil your father is. Money is money. Even when my parents stranded me at my Gram's when I was eight so they could spend a year FAR AWAY trying to figure out if they wanted to stay together, INSTEAD of thinking about their KIDSES(gee, why would you do THAT? You're only their PARENTS!), I still accepted any little giftses they gave me. Guess I have too much common sense to get all prideful. Or maybe I just don't get evilly emotional over things. Pride is an emotion, y'know.


----------



## My_Precious

Wow, Yay! I thought that my father was a b***ard, but your father beats even that. My father at least understood that my nasty attitude toward him was something he deserved, and gave me money the normal way, and didn't make me beg for it when he was the one who screwed up. I'm really sorry for you. *gives Yay a hug*


----------



## Rhiannon

Ack, Yay- sounds rough on you! 

(I love my parents. They are wonderful people.)

Only we don't get any TV- just videos and DVDs. So it's midnight at my grandmother's and I'm catching up on my History and Discovery channels...History channel....*longing sigh*....Discovery channel...*droool* Three hours of shows about forensic science. Woo-hoo! _And_ a special last night about comic book heroes.


----------



## YayGollum

It's common sense to take little giftses? I don't see anything especially necessary about them or that evil money. My evil father wasn't stupid enough to think that I don't hate him. He's just stupid enough to think that he's perfect in every way and doesn't deserve evility tossed at him. oh well. Too bad. I was sleepy.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh well...good for you. Money can't make you happy right? Nothing can make ME happy....


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

No, I can understand why you did it Yay. I probably would have done the same if I was in your position. I just like to be crazy and toss in a different opinion to these kinds of arguments. Someone has to play the bad guy, someone has to be devil's advocate. Otherwise things aren't balanced.


----------



## YayGollum

No, money can make people happy. Very easy. But then, this was a different situation where the money didn't matter. Doobedoobedoo...evil The_elf_Herself person.  Even though that Devil's Advocate movie was good.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yes, I AM evil, but at least the conversations I'm in are balanced. And yes, that was a good movie.

rant--> got my first paycheck for waitressing. Evil government stole five bucks off me through taxes. Bleh.

unrant---> made fourteen dollars in tips


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Oh well...money doesn't make me happy...of course...it sure makes unhappiness a sure lot more nice....


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself _
> *rant--> got my first paycheck for waitressing. Evil government stole five bucks off me through taxes. Bleh.
> 
> *



Check out mine: Made $50 working at a grocery store. After taxes and union fees were taken out, took home $22. THAT's bs.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Ouch! Yeah, that is a lot.

rant---> my pet mouse died.


----------



## My_Precious

Oh, yeah, I had a mouse once too. His name was Elf. He died too...


----------



## YayGollum

Why name a mouse that kind of craziness? Whoops! *hides* That's just like naming it Human. Ack! *runs away* What else? Got it. Money helps with unhappiness, but evil government people like to take it away all the time. Poor you. Easy solution ---> Get a higher paying job.


----------



## Dragon

yay, most of these ppl r 2 young 2 get n e thing that pays higher than waitressing yet

I've never had a mouse...I have 2 guinea pigs tho!!!


----------



## Kailita

Unrant ---> Short vacation thing is over and I'm back with the beloved GOO. 

Rant ---> You guys writing three pages while I was gone.  Oh crackers.

Rant/Unrant ---> We got a new computer. Good and bad thing. This one supposedly has more memory, which is good and means that my brothers and I can play more games. (It's supposed to be faster than our other one, too, but I don't really think it is.) The bad thing is that we have a new keyboard to go with it.  Kailita does _not_ like that. Kailita has a strange obsession and attachment to keyboards...they're like old friends...and she hates this new one. The spacebar is strange looking and it sticks every time she tries to double space, even as she types this! It is frustrating her so much that she has lapsed into third person. 

In other news ---> I'm sorry about your mouse, Jam.  It's sad to see a pet die. My friend used to have a pet rat, and she was very sad when he died. I was sad for her...but I didn't like the rat. He bit.


----------



## Dragon

hey, K, did u keep your old computer? that's what we do, so when its time to get a new one, even tho our old one seems out of date, at least we have 2, meaning 2 ppl can get on at once  I have a very good spacebar, it seems    heehee

welcome back, K!!! *throws confetti into the air*


----------



## Kailita

Eeeee! Thankies!  (*Struggles with the difficult spacebar*)

Umm...we kept the first computer, but it's all dismembered now. Not my idea. I begged to keep it so we could have two people on the computer at once, but my parents didn't know where to put it and decided they would just compromise by putting the memory of the old one into the new one. *Pouts*. But my dad's going to need to use the computer a lot in the next few months for work, and that means that I won't be able to use it too (which is why I was begging so much to keep the old one). Erk. So if I suddenly disappear for a few weeks in the near future, you'll know why.


----------



## YayGollum

When I wrote that crazy easy solution thing, I was saying that Outcasts should be working themselves up to a higher paying job. A gradual thing. As in, get over it, be patient, and have fun when you have a higher paying job. oh well. Nevermind.


----------



## Dragon

ohhhhh........... see, It all makes sense now, I thought you were just being forgetful or stupid.......well, you _didn't_ specify

*is determined to make herself feel smarter*


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. Have fun with that goal. Doobedoobedoo... Real Life Rant ---> I volunteer at a hospital every now and then. Lots of construction is going on over here and they just opened up a new section. Everything is achingly nice and beautiful and new and I'm stuck working in the old part of the hospital. oh well. I can visit.  Argh! The rooms in there are better than the one I have at home!


----------



## Annushka

Is there a possibility that you will be a doctor in the future? Cause you seem to be really interested.

RANT - I want to have a vacation!! I`m tired, I need to change something, but I`m stuck here because of that stupid thing I have to write. Isn`t summer supposed to be fun?? For me it`s certainly not. I even don`t have time and nerves to come here


----------



## Kailita

Ohhh, poor Shush.  What's the stupid thing you're supposed to write...?  When you're done with it, then can you maybe take a vacation? Or maybe the GOO will just have to throw a vacation party for you...

(This...darn...spacebar...!!! It won't stop sticking!!)


----------



## YayGollum

No, me becoming a doctor or pretty much any crazy medical thing doesn't make too much sense. I've been around those people for too long. They're all achingly crazy and stressed. But still fun. oh well. I'd rather not have to worry about anyone else's life. Yay for only having to worry about yourself, right? Anyways, I have no idea what this scary Annushka person's financial situation is. You can't just go off on a vacation anytime.


----------



## Annushka

It`s not the financial situation. I just have classes up until August 17  

I can only imagine how stressful it is to work at a hospital. How do they face that?? They see so much terrible things that can happen to people. How can one stay optimistic after all that? So you`re right. Let`s worry for ourselves.

I`m writing this Research paper about New Entry in Armenia Actually today I`ve to hand in the 1st part


----------



## Dragon

when u say "new entry" do you mean immigrants?


----------



## Annushka

No! New entry in economics means new enterprises making their first steps in business. I`m writing a research paper about that in Armenia


----------



## Dragon

oh....ok then....


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaaaaaargh! I can't get the online catalog of Museum Replicas to open! *dances with rage* I can't order boots without the catalog! Aaaaaaargh!

And I know it's my browser, too. Aaargh.


----------



## YayGollum

*hides from scary fans of bootses* Anyways, Ick. Are not economic type things achingly boring? oh well. Have fun with that, scary Annushka person. Hospital people aren't always sad because they have cool senses of humor. sorry about that.


----------



## Rhiannon

It's all better. I ordered the same boots for only slightly more at a different site, to which I was directed by Tal.


----------



## HobbitGirl

<rant=stepsisters font face=angry>

First, let me start out with a well-placed

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!

I just got three new members of my family: a step mom and two step sisters. I'm like Cinderella, only I've still got a dad and a brother, and only one of the stepsisters is evil. She's my rant. She's barely eleven and a royal pain in the......urrgh! Ack! Ackity ack! My space is being invaded! *sob* I know I should be sympathetic, since she just moved here from France and all her stuff has yet to arrive and she speaks very little English and very much French and is all alone in an alien environment, but that doesn't mean I'm not totally up to here *gestures to collerbone*. She follows me around like a puppy dog. She always gets into other people's stuff without asking, especially my stuff. And the one place that's sanctuary, the one place where I go to get away, my little pyromaniac station in the garage, is the one place she's TAKEN A FANCY TO! I know I must sound selfish, but it's beyond a little bit of adjustment to someone who has been the baby sister all her life, and now I'm the big sister. My bro might as well not be here; he's moved into the basement and is a bonefied hermit. I'm swimming through full-on culture shock and whiplash. She isn't the only one who's world is turning upside down. *sigh* *misses her html brackets* <sigh> 

Ok, html brackets make me fell better.

</rant>


----------



## HobbitGirl

> _Originally posted by Kailita/Palinta/various other aliases_
> *In other news ---> I'm sorry about your mouse, Jam.  It's sad to see a pet die. My friend used to have a pet rat, and she was very sad when he died. I was sad for her...but I didn't like the rat. He bit. *



Now you wouldn't be talking about me, would you? Cause Rodent did not bite. Rodent was a sweet little thing. Sweeter than Chalishenn (my second rat, who has also kicked the bucket) .

(And yes, Fiara's Mr. Rodent is in honor of my poor dead Rodent. I always wanted a rat with spots. )


----------



## Rhiannon

Ack, HG! Not good! Not good at all! My sister is eleven and royal pain, and I haven't even got the other stuff to deal with.


----------



## spirit

> Hospital people aren't always sad because they have cool senses of humor


 my aunt works in a hospital and she is soo happy and cheery! she helps the patients to get beter and asll.


----------



## Annushka

That must be really tough. Changes are always difficult. But I'm sure you'll handle them very well




> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> * Anyways, Ick. Are not economic type things achingly boring? oh well. Have fun with that, scary Annushka person. *



They're far from being boring! At least for me.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *Now you wouldn't be talking about me, would you? Cause Rodent did not bite. Rodent was a sweet little thing. Sweeter than Chalishenn (my second rat, who has also kicked the bucket).
> 
> (And yes, Fiara's Mr. Rodent is in honor of my poor dead Rodent. I always wanted a rat with spots.) *


Oh no no, I wasn't referring to any of your pets, HG. I was talking about Jill's old rat, Robin. She absolutely adored the thing. I was mortally afraid of him. 

Poor HG.  *Pats her hobbit friend on the back* It will get better. But now sure must be hard. Especially with having new family members forced on you and not being able to adjust to them from their birth (as it usually is with little siblings), not to even mention the language barrier. Well, look at it this way...at least you'll subconsciously become a lot more responsible!  (Hey, you can send them over to me! I can always do with more sisters... And I love eleven year olds. Even the unreasonably annoying ones.)


----------



## Rhiannon

Eish, Kaia, you can have mine! She's annoyingly, disgustingly pretty, and she shares a birthday with Tolkien. Take her and welcome- you won't ever get a word in edgewise ever again. And I hope you like hearing about horses.


----------



## Kailita

Hehe...all little girls are obsessed with horses, unicorns, or dolphins at one point or another.


----------



## Rhiannon

She's all three, but mostly horses because she joined 4H. 

_I_ was in to dragons at that age. _Jeremy Thatcher, Dragon Hatcher_ by Bruce Coville was my favorite book. 

Besides _The Deed of Paksenarrion_, of course, which didn't have any dragons in it.


----------



## Kailita

Let's see...at the age of eleven...I never really did the horse thing. Or dolphins. I guess the closest I ever got was My Little Pony, but that was like preschool. I did _Spider-Man_.  He was my hero, my ultimate joy...every weekday at 3:30 I would devotedly watch the show with my brothers, even if we had already seen that particular episode three times before. There was a time when we could literally quote episodes line-for-line, we had seen them so many times.

But that's not much of a rant.


----------



## Rhiannon

Batman. I'm a Batman girl. But at eleven I was reading a _lot_- all about the middle ages and fantasy.


----------



## Kailita

I liked (and like ) Batman too - a lot more than Superman, anyway - but Spider-Man was always my first love. And I was more into Marvel than DC.

I really dove into fantasy around elevenish, too. So see, maybe you can influence your sister and give her that too, and then you two will have more in common and maybe she'll be a little bit more bearable.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmm, I'm an X-Men girl. Used to read my cousin's comic books all the time. Lets see, I used to be really into scifi before Tolkien, after...I'm still much more of a scifi buff.


----------



## Rhiannon

I read my brother's comic books, which are mostly Batman and (recently) Daredevil. I used to watch Spider-Man, but I've never read it. 

I was always in to fantasy- raised on Tolkien, and the first big book I read on my own was _The Deed of Paksenarrion_ (1029 pages of small print- I was ten. It took six months. As soon as I finished it I started it again). I've read SF too, but fantasy is definitely what I prefer.


----------



## Talierin

First it was baseball :|, then birds :|, then Redwall, then Star Wars, and then finally Tolkien, which seems to have stuck.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, if you want to go back all the way to my childhood...First it was Robin Hood, then it was _Deed_, then it was dragons, then it was Redwall, then it was fairy tales, which has pretty much stuck. Tolkien has just been a given all along.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Let's see, for me it was X-men comic books, then Baby-Sitters Club, then Little House on the Prairie and it's spin-offs, then Honor Harrington, then Star Trek, then Star Wars, then Tolkien. Right now I'm working through Agatha Christie and Discworld.


----------



## Rhiannon

I went through Star Wars and Agatha Christie phases, but not in the major way I did other stuff.


----------



## Kailita

*Doesn't think she's had any phases recently, as far as books go...* 
I just read whatever I can get my hands on. I did have an American Girls period and a Boxcar Children period and a Nancy Drew period...I was probably nine about then.

Sci-fi, hmm Jam? Did you ever do the X-Files thing? That's always the first thing that comes to mind when I think sci-fi, besides Star Trek and Star Wars. I've always liked fantasy a little more than science fiction, myself. 

And X-Men have always been a close second to Spider-Man on my list of favorite superheros.  I had to have the angst...the whole "we're trying to save a world who hates us anyway" thing intrigued me. I like Daredevil, too.

It's about time I got into Agatha Christie. I like mysteries, and a lot of my friends have said she's really good.

I got into Redwall around 5th or 6th grade and really loved it...stuck in that phase for a couple years. But before I knew it, I had read them all and had to find a new obsession.  I loved the otters. And the hares. Then I got into Animorphs, and loved that. Hmm...maybe I've had more book phases than I thought...

Baby-Sitters Club, Jam? You don't strike me as a BSC reader, but I guess it was a while ago, right? I read the Little House books too, but never really enjoyed them...I mean, I thought they were okay, but I read them more because my mom and kindergarden teacher wanted me to, not because I was really into them.

What's Discworld?


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh, American Girls, I did the AG thing- I still keep my two dolls on my dresser (with my Eowyn doll and my Ireland Barbie). And I did the Boxcar Children too. But they got bypassed sort of quickly and I went on to bigger and better things- namely Redwall. 

Discworld is a long series of fantasy books by Terry Pratchett and they are some of the funniest things on God's green earth. You must read some! I have only read just a few myself, but I loved them all. They're wonderful satires.

And my sister just got back from the doctor- she's been feeling sick for a while now. She has pneumonia (sp? too lazy to look it up) in her chest, and she's malnourished (she's one of those never-hungry people so she just doesn't eat) and she doesn't get enough protein and her body temperature is low. 

This sounds worse that it actually is, because it's not like she has to be hospitalized or anything, but she does have to take some pills and we're going to have to force food in her.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, X-Files too. Still doing the scifi thing actually, I catch X-Files reruns whenever I can(I've alread seen pretty much every Star Trek episode in existence, excluding TOS).

Yeah, X-Men are awesome, except when we would PLAY X-Men as kids, my older brother got to be Cyclops, my cousins always claimed Jean Grey and Rogue, so I was always stuck with Storm or Jubilee. Little stinkers. Daredevil's cool too.

Ooooh read Agatha Christie! She's awesome! It's one of my irrational quests to read every single book she's written. Discworld is awesome too. Rhian, you NEED TO READ RINCEWIND BOOKS! I'm already enjoying the witches series, it's your turn to branch out.  

From the age of six to ten I was heavily into BSC and Little House on the Prairie. Now that I'm past that, I've kept the Little House books, but I'm trying to get rid of the fifty BSC books I managed to collect. No one wants 'em, they're like Boxcar Children, a phase you go through and then once you're out, you never read the books again. I'm thinking of using them to feed the fires we build in the winter time. 

I also went through a Nancy Drew phase, but that passed quickly enough, as I got bored with figuring out the mysteries a third of the way through the book. Then I went through a Chronicles of Narnia phase that really hasn't died out.

Phases I'm still in: Agatha Christie, Chronicles of Narnia, Discworld, James Herriot, some fantasy books.


----------



## Talierin

I LOVE AGATHA CHRISTIE! But only the Poirot books, don't like Miss Marple. I've prolly read almost if not all the poirot books... love the Mystery eps with him too


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I like the Poirot books and the Miss Marple books equally. Miss Marple's so cool.


----------



## Dragon

um.... I don't do phases too well..... is a day a phase? 

I've _always_ been interested in dragons and fantasy, so i wouldn't call that a phase, as soon as I realized what video games were, I fell in love w/ them, and once I got an e-mail address, I started surfing the web nightly.... no phases, just lasting obsessions


----------



## HobbitGirl

Yeah, I went through a BSC phase, and a Boxcar phase, relitively at the same time, actually. I've done Animorphs too; actually I'm still in that phase, I just can't get my hands on any additional books.  I went through a HUGE Tolkien obsession phase. I mean I ate, slept, and breathed Tolkien. That was last year, when I was just starting on the forum. I'm still into Tolkien, of course, but I have other loves as well. Right now I'm into Wheel of Time. I LOVE those books. And of course, Chronicles of Narnia has been a constant since my tenth birthday, when my dad bought me the whole series. 

I'm convinced, and several of my friends wholeheartedly agree, that besides your formal boring in-school education, one needs education of a different sort: from the media. Good books and movies need to be introduced early in life, or one does not develop into a functional human being.  Chronicles of Narnia is the foundation of this education. (I'm thinking of starting a thread on this. )


----------



## Kailita

I just recently stopped getting the American Girl magazine.  Discworld, hmm? Another for the TBR list. I think you spelled pneumonia right, Rhi. 



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *Yeah, X-Men are awesome, except when we would PLAY X-Men as kids, my older brother got to be Cyclops, my cousins always claimed Jean Grey and Rogue, so I was always stuck with Storm or Jubilee. Little stinkers. *


Rogue is my favorite female from the X-Men, but I've developed a deep respect for Storm, heh. She carries that whole Kenya goddess persona...the deep resonating voice, the shock white hair, the awesome powers over the weather, astounding control over her mutant gifts and leadership abilities...yeah. Storm's not bad at all. Then I love Wolverine, Nightcrawler, Beast, and Gambit, but they're all boys.

I got tired of Nancy Drew books for the same reason as you, Jam. They were just too predictable. And they grew a little bland as I got older. But they're not as bad as Trixie Belden, this series that my mom grew up with. They're almost identical to Nancy Drew, but not quite as good. Agatha Christie is definitely high up on my TBR list.

I've loved the Chronicles of Narnia since my parents read me The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe when I was about six. They're wonderful books, and the symbolism is beautiful. HG, I remember your heavy Tolkien phase.  Do you remember telling me the abridged version of the Sil over two hours? Of course, that was post-obsession...but still amusing. 

Edit: I just realized that this was the ranting thread.  I have multiple rants (three, in fact), but this is a long post already and I will not bend to the evilness of double posting, so I will just wait until someone responds, and then put up my moanings and groanings. I'm sure you'll all just pine away until then.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I think Storm's cool NOW Kai, but back then I always thought she was old since she had white hair, and besides I thought Jean Grey was the coolest. Sweet, my Mom read me the Lion, The Witch and the Wardobe when I was about six too! 

rant---> I have a new chapter to post and lots of new songs to type up and my parents think I' crazy for not going swimming with them. Hah! Of course, they won't force me, but still, they bug me about it. How can I spell out that WRITING IS ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT THINGS IN THE WORLD TO ME? Oh wait, I just did. Now all I have to do is have them read that.


----------



## Rhiannon

> I like the Poirot books and the Miss Marple books equally. Miss Marple's so cool.



Hear hear!



> Good books and movies need to be introduced early in life, or one does not develop into a functional human being.



HEAR HEAR! My dad read LOTR to me when I was 6. My older brother sat through the entire Chronicles of Narnia when he was 2. 



> I just recently stopped getting the American Girl magazine.




I still flip through it...my sister gets it now.  Of course, I flip through all the magazines that come through the house except the NRA magazine, and I have been known to get desperate.

RANT: 9 hours in the car with three siblings and massive amounts of luggage. End of story.

(nota bene: I'm not at home yet. We stopped at my grandmother's on the way home and while she and mom are gabbing I am getting through some of my messages. We're going to eat and then drive the rest of the 3 hours home)


----------



## Dragon

you guys do realize that this is the _ranting_ thread, u guys should b doing this in the who's who thread!

*realizes that she sounds like yay*   

*runs off to scrub her hands and mouth*

*is back*

*scurries around deleting postses*

rant---> it turns out someone I have talked about on here (wont say who just in case) knows that I come 2 this site and has looked at my profile, and stuff, so now I must delete all the posts containing *aham* stuff about him   

*sigh*

*continues deleting*

man, this will bring my post count down 

EDIT; man, it did bring my post count down, but its ok, I finally finished. it's really hard to hunt down posts u made a month ago... this is all my friends fault, she didn't even stop to think b4 telling him I come here that I might have actually *gasp!*talked about him!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ack! Poor D! Pure evilness, that is. My brother logged on as me once. Posted a one word post in a very serious rp. I deleted it at once, but the starter of the rp pmed me about it.  (humilation, humilation) Also, my brother used to be a member of this forum. He posted one post and was banned.  He deserved it. So my brother is a rant, I guess. Not as annoying as my sister, though.


----------



## Annushka

That's disturbing, D!!! But now when you did all that work it'll be OK 

My brother knows about this forum, but luckily NEVER comes here. In fact he doesn`t really understand what's the point of all this. And I really don`t bother to explain to him. 

Is it possible to be banned from here  For what???


----------



## Dragon

for saying bad words repetitively, for being offensive 4 no reason....yeah, that's pretty much it...


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Rants about relatives again. My evil mom lady knows about this place. She's a member and posts every now and then. Mostly debates right now, as far as I know. She does more at the RPG place. Boring war RPGs, though. Ick. She is evil because she ignores what I say about love being bad. Now she's involved with some evil person who's all into being a pagan and things like that. Ick. No offense to Outcasts who are into that, but I was raised differently. So was my evil mom lady. Since when is it a good thing to suddenly switch religions? I thought that people were supposed to have faith. Silly me.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

That's nuts Yay. I mean, the whole thing can only really go so far, because there's that big gap difference of opinion part about religions. What's the point if that's always going to be there? Just curious. 

rant---> evil evil EVIL math. As soon as I get a nice high score on my SATs, I am never doing any higher math again(or I'll try not to, at any rate).


----------



## YayGollum

What whole thing can only go so far? Big gap difference of opinion part about religions? Of course there's a big difference in the two religions. What's the point of what if what's always going to be there? Please excuse my ignorance. I don't know what all of these pronouns are talking about. *hides* Anyways, yes, math is evil. But then, the S.A.T. type tests are easy.


----------



## Kailita

[rant #1] ---> I've been feeling sick lately. I can't sleep at night, which makes me feel groggy. My head aches. My throat is scratchy. My appetite is all thrown off...I get hungry around 11:30ish, and sometimes in the afternoon after lunch, but that's about it. My mother is being evil and says it's only stress, nerves, and teenage angst.  [/rant #1]

[rant #2] ---> I am _so_ tired of people bagging on Evanescence. Have you heard any of that, Jam? I seem to be hearing it everywhere. "Well, Bring Me to Life was good, but most of their stuff is so dark...and they talk about death and being hollow inside..." Is it so wrong to feel empty once in a while? I'm _glad_ that Evanescence tries to explain the hollowness, because that helps me get that feeling across when I'm stuck in it. Life is not always peaches and cream. Evanescence, though definitely a dark and brooding band, is just trying to be real about that. Urgh. [/rant #2]

[rant #3] ---> Went shopping for shorts with my mother on Thursday. Couldn't find anything that wasn't wedged halfway up...well, you know. Am I the _only_ girl who doesn't wear things five sizes too small for her? Erk. Such an annoyance. [/rant #3]

And now, rant/unrant ---> I'm at 49 bottles! Ack! So close, yet so far away from the glorious 50. I need one more!!


----------



## Rhiannon

Re Rant #1- aw, feel better soon, sisi! *big-sisterly concern*

Re Rant #2- I haven't ever heard them, but my best friend loves them, so ignore all the evil people.

Re Rant #3- Amen! 

Yay, almost 50 bottles!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, that'd be my opinion too Yay. Since they're not going to change, that's that and be done with it, has no effect, but I've seen times when it can. I just don't see the point period. Mayeb that's my cynical 'love is bad' side. 

Evanescence rocks! I think it comes down to how you experience music Kai. Some people I know use music as a release, so that kind of music helps them feel better because it broods for them. For some people music effects them, so they don't like listening to music that's brooding because they don't want to brood when they're depressed or want someone to brood for them, they want to listen to something happy. Then there are those like Yay and my brother, where music is just music. 

I hear you about the clothes Kai! Huzzah for more bottles!


----------



## Kailita

And huzzah for Outcast girls! Outcast boys are great too, of course , but I _really_ need some people to understand where I'm coming from on this whole clothes thing, to understand that _I can have a sense of self-worth without dressing like a prostitute!_ - and other Outcasted girls get that.  Thank you Jam and Rhi. 

I think your explanation of music and its effects on people is very true, Jam. Very well put.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sure thing Kai.

rant---> Fanfiction.net is blocked because the traffic's too heavy

unrant---> having seafood tonight. Also, wrote lots of new songs that are getting great reviews from people who's opinions I really value.


----------



## Talierin

Happy Rant ---> I went dreaded swimsuit shopping yesterday, and I ACTUALLY FOUND SOMETHING CUTE THAT FITS! It's this black halter top tankini... the bottom was a little small, but I got a pair of cute black shorts to wear over them  I wore the whole thing to my youth group's beach day today and it was great! So now I'll actually look somewhat good for the waterpark on friday!

And while I'm at it, 37 hours till my boyfriend gets heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeee!


----------



## Dragon

unrant; he has brown eyes!!! I finally figured it out!!!

to Ks rants;

1, really? me too....weird...

2, ppl r stupid kaia, just remember that.

3,again, ppl r stupid, wear boys shorts, they're cheaper _and_ cooler

tal; really? me too! well, it wasn't recent, but I'm still happy about the fact that it fits _and_ is cute


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay for cute swimsuits that fit! This trip we took was the first time I'd been swimming in pretty close to a year, because I _hate_ being seen in a swimsuit (the last time was right after I got back to the states, when I was staying with my best friend, who is also kind of heavy, and her mom, who is too, and we were going to a pool where I was never going to be again with people I would never see again, so it was all right). But this time I struck on the idea of getting swimming trunks to wear over my swimsuit, to protect the innocent public from my thighs. 

So I was decked out in bright blue one piece swimsuit, brighter blue swimming trunks, sunglass, and a big floppy hat. Picture of a shameless geek in action


----------



## balrog

my rant....
just hope my fellow outcasts will wish me luck for wed jul 9
going for an operation on my eye

i hope to return...provided i can still see!


----------



## spirit

good luck... but why are you getting an onperation on your eye?


----------



## Rhiannon

I just got my rejection letter from Cicada. Bah. I was already in everyone-hates-me-until-proven-otherwise mode, and now I want to go wallow in depression. I was sort of banking on that being my break out story, and all I got was a form rejection- not even a they seriously considered it before rejecting it postcard. That means it only went to one of their teen readers, not to one of the actual editors. Bah. Bah bah bah bah. The only times I've ever gotten an outright rejection were for things that really did suck. This was supposed to be one of my _best_. 

I need chocolate.


----------



## Dragon

awww, poor rhi!

~*hands rhi a superly big chocolate bar and a mug of hot chocolate*~

well, rhi, if it only went 2 the teen readers, then they don't really know if it was any good or not, it could have been read by a complete dufus. at least _we_ know ur good!


----------



## Rhiannon

It's all better! I had chocolate and I read some bibliocrack and I had a brief cry, and my boots arrived- and my boots are seriously kick-tushie. They rule. I'll take pictures soon.


----------



## Dragon

yes rhi, boots and chocolate make everything better. hey, what about chocolate boots? wait.....that would b nasty...


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah, especially with my feet...


----------



## Dragon

eeewwww.....

I don't wanna think about that too much....


----------



## Annushka

Good luck Barlog!! Be back soon

Yeh, swimsuits can be very annoying. Both wearing and buying them . Last year it took me forewer to buy one. And even after that it wasn't what I wanted. Anyway UNRANT - this weekend I`m going with my friends to a friend's country house and there is a pool there. So I`ll have to face the problem of wearing a swimsuit again. But that's fine cause 1. it's a question of feeling comfortable with the people you are with 2. I'm ready for anything just to leave the city for couple of days. 

Chocolate boots??? There are many better things to do with chocolate than to make boots from it


----------



## Dragon

yes....like eat it, and use it as lipstick....mmmm... I have a peice of chocolate in front of me right now....oh, not anymore


----------



## spirit

greedy...you could atleast share it with me if you dint ant to share it with the others...


----------



## Dragon

I'm srry, but the pull of the chocolate is too strong 2 b denied or forsaken 2 others...(in other words, get your own!!!)     j/k


----------



## ely

I hate when people want to change other people, especially when the person they want to change happens to be me... can't they just accept us the way we are?!

Even more I hate that most people only care about appearance, outer beauty...

And I hate it when I have to wake up early in the morning! Wanna sleep longer... Fortunately it's summer now, and I can sleep as long as I like


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, changing people is bad a lot of them time. It's a universal thing though, pretty much everyone has tried to effect change upon someone else at one time or another. in fact-*realizes she's going to go into a dirge*. Yeah, sleeping in is great.


----------



## Dragon

sort of rant sort of unrant--->

STEVEN IS HERE!!!!! 

hi steven, wont u join us?


----------



## Kailita

What did you turn into Cicada, Rhi? I'd like to see it. If you say it's your best, I'm sure it's worth seeing.



> _Originally posted by Ely_
> *Even more I hate that most people only care about appearance, outer beauty...*


The rant of my life, Ely. Someday I will write a book.


----------



## Rhiannon

"You should write a book. How to offend women in five syllables or less." </random memory quote>

Kaia, it was _The Story Without End_. It's on my Elfwood page, I think you did see it.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *"You should write a book. How to offend women in five syllables or less." </random memory quote>*


"Did you gain weight?" always works...and that's only four.  Women can be so paranoid about their weight.

"I like your hair."

 "Are you saying I'm _fat_??"





> _Originally posted by Rhi_
> *Kaia, it was The Story Without End. It's on my Elfwood page, I think you did see it. *


Oh yes, I did see that one, and I loved it! They didn't like that one?? *Grumble...mutter* Pooheads...


----------



## Rhiannon

I figure I'll re-submit it in a few months, now that I'm not traumatized and paranoid anymore and can think rationally and cynically think about these things; Cicada uses teen/YA readers to screen their submissions, since they get so many. Mine didn't get past the screening. So maybe the reader just didn't like fairy tales. I'll try again and hope to get a different screener.


----------



## Kailita

Sounds like a good idea to me. 

Umm...rantings.

[rant] My dad has been on the computer practically all weekend working, so I haven't been able to do anything fun - e-mail, TTF, write in my journal or my stories (all of which are in files on the computer). *Pout*. [/rant]

But unrant ---> Dad is now done on the computer.  Which means I can have it for at least this one day left of the weekend.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay! That means we get more Kaiaishy goodness! Hurrah! *tackles Kaia and give her a hug-noogie-tickle-thing*


----------



## Kailita

*Is hug-noogie-tickle-thingished!* 

 *Loves having a big sister* 

*Wonders how "Kaiaishy" is supposed to be pronounced...*


----------



## Rhiannon

kay-yuh-ish-ee. Kayuhishee! Kayuhishee! *dances happily*


----------



## Dragon

~*steps slowly away from her sisters and watches them warily*~

rant---> steven is driving me crazy. almost completely in a good way, and then I come here, and I wanna talk about him, and my feelings and stuff, and I can't, cause he knows about this place, and he comes here and reads posts. I know I shoulod b able to tell him some stuff I wanna say here, but I can't, I wanna say it 2 u guys first.....~*sigh*~

ki-i-ay-shee<----I like this better...but, ok...


----------



## Kailita

*Joins in the chanting with Rhiannon* Kay-yuh-ish-ee! Kay-yuh-ish-ee! *Waves arms about like an Indian war dance* 

D, us older sibs aren't _embarassing_ you, are we? 

Steven. Hmm. D, Kaiaishy is in need of some clarification here. Who is this Steven person again?


----------



## Rhiannon

Kayuhishee! Kayuhishee! *does stomping hoppy-type dance*

Of course we're embarrasing her. That's our _job_.

Steven is the guy D had to proof TTF from, yes? 

Unrant: A friend of mine in the UK just sent me a signed copy of _The Well of Lost Plots_ by Jasper Fforde. Woo-hoo! (it's the third book in the Thursday Next series, and it's not out in the states for a while yet).


----------



## Dragon

psh, embarrassing? I can embarrass myself enough as it is.ha! embarrassing, try walking thru a mall w/ me, heheheh

steven is.....a person...a nice person...yeah...

yes, now I need 2 think of a new siggy.....hmmm....


----------



## Kailita

Is Steven an Outcasty-type person? Can we welcome him in and initiate him? Because that might solve the problem. Or should we avoid him at all costs? *Gets all paranoid...* 

MUFASA! Muahaha! Cheers for D's new siggy! 

We should go mall-shopping together, D. I'm quite interesting in malls.  I drag my feet (annoys my mother to no end), break into random verses of song, smile cheesily and wave to people on the escalators, stick my hands in the pockets of boy mannekins' pants (I've gotten in trouble for that more than once  ), and make an elaborate deal of crossing myself when passing by prep hangouts such as Charlotte Russe, Forever 21, AfterThoughts, etc. It would be fun to take you along.


----------



## Dragon

nononononono....yes...no...now I'm confused, lemme try answering these in order...

yes. ask him. no........ I think that works. the reason I was all freaked out about steven knowing about this place is bc I talk about my problems and ppl and other random stuff on here, and one of my other friends told him about it, and I got wacky...where _is_ steven? he was here, now he's gone....he's so sporatic.....


----------



## Rhiannon

Another unrant: Sabriel is back! We put her outside when we went on our trip, and when we got back she was apparently put out, because she didn't show up. It seems she missed her canned cat food, though.

Kaia, you should come to Wal-Mart with me- I like to sit on Ronald MacDonald's lap, and put my fifteen year old sister in the shopping cart and push her around humming the Imperial Theme from Star Wars. 'Tis fun.


----------



## Dragon

heh, K, 4 some reason the first time I came 2 this thread it only showed me the first paragraph u wrote, now I must respond 2 the rest, ~*ahem*~

heh, I would love 2 go 2 a mall w/ u sometime K...u too rhi, then we could b the weird adopta-sisters who freak everyone outheh, I like 2 go _into_ the preppy stores and make it look like I'm actually considering buying something, of course, I make a point of wearing all my chains, baggy pants (w/ big pockets) funny shirts, and sometimes even my beanie whenever I go 2 the malls, heh, sometimes I even wear makeup.... (I don't usually wear makeup...)

heh, rhi, I used 2 sit in ronalds lap, but thne my mom decided I was too old and that it embarrassed her....that was when I was oh say.....12? yeah, well, that's y I like molly better (my best friends mom)

oh yeah, and I run down and up the escalators...both of them, either is funny...when u run down the down escalator, it feels almost like ur falling, but ur not, when u run down the up escalator, ppl give u the funniest looks ever! haha...

~*loves her new siggy*~

now I need 2 think up a better deep thoughts, the one I have now is ok...but it must b mahvelous!!!   ~*is a little hyper*~


----------



## Rhiannon

I love sitting in Ronald's lap with my arm around his neck, grinning hugely at people. Once an old man came up and warned me Ronald was married. Really? Then why does he wear those awful socks?


----------



## Dragon

heh, that's funny, old ppl r funny....no disrespect 2 any1...

maybe bc his wife has 2 leave 4 work first, since he has this easy-schmeasy job, so she doesn't have time 2 complain about his clothes?


----------



## Kailita

Hmm. Sporadic Steven. 


> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Kaia, you should come to Wal-Mart with me- I like to sit on Ronald MacDonald's lap, and put my fifteen year old sister in the shopping cart and push her around humming the Imperial Theme from Star Wars. 'Tis fun. *


*Giggles* 



> _Originally posted by Dragon_
> *heh, I would love 2 go 2 a mall w/ u sometime K...u too rhi, then we could b the weird adopta-sisters who freak everyone out*


Ooh, that would be _glorious_ fun! 

What's really fun is to start riding up the up escalator, then change directions midway and start walking down. You don't go anywhere! I've always found that incredibly fascinating...

(*Is easily amused* )

One of my biggest problems at malls is bumping into mannekins, then apologizing profusely for about twenty seconds until I realize that I'm talking to a piece of plastic.  It's also embarassing when I'm caught zipping and unzipping the boy mannekins' pockets by boys my age (or even worse...from my school...*cringe*).  And I can't tell them to go away because, I mean, it _is_ their clothes section after all.


----------



## Rhiannon

Pfft. Who cares what they think? Bah. And when we go to the mall we will totally take over the boys section and you can tell whoever you want to get lost. I'll climb up on one of the racks and tie a shirt around my head and yell incomprehensibly at people and throw things at anyone who tries to stop you fiddling with zippers.

So there.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Pfft. Who cares what they think? Bah. And when we go to the mall we will totally take over the boys section and you can tell whoever you want to get lost. I'll climb up on one of the racks and tie a shirt around my head and yell incomprehensibly at people and throw things at anyone who tries to stop you fiddling with zippers.
> 
> So there. *


 *Laughs and claps* Let's do it! 

Rant ---> I had a rant, a really good rant, but I didn't want to double post so I decided to save it...and now, agh, I can't remember it!  Urrghh...


----------



## Rhiannon

That's right. Let's do it! *practices deep booming voice* You there! Who do you think you are to try and stop the Great Poobah's little sister from messing with zippers??? _I don't *care* if you own the store! Begone, infidel!!!_

Rant: It's hooooooooot!!! It's been 100+ degress for the past two weeks- and that's not at noon, either, that's the whole day. Augh, I'm going to die. *hugs air conditioner*


----------



## Dragon

bah. hot, just stay inside all day, have ready at least three friends w/ air conditioning in case urs goes out, it's always worked 4 me  

I'm easily amused 2, K

escalators are amazing machines that can give u hours of entertainment........I wish I had one in my house... 

hmmm, I barely ever run into anyone from school at the mall.... even tho I'm going 2 a different school next year, I still doubt I'll run into anyone, cause it's in a different, I think the word would b city, but it's not that far...

hah!   that's hilarious rhi, psh, I don't c y it's so bad 2 get caught doing things, we are Outcasts!!! this is what we do!!!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> Geocities won't let me sign in. I have no idea why. I was going to upate my page and add your stuff Kai. *glares at Yahoo Geocities* Also, male parental unit is driving me nuts. Female parental unit was on a personal vacation, it's up to me to keep things calm, hah! *counts hours til crazy-hobbit-Mom comes home*


----------



## YayGollum

Crazy hobbit mom? Sounds scary. oh well. Have fun. Doobedoobedoo... I have a rant. I gots to get to evil college soon. Had to go to some evil orientation thing recently. Uncomfortable beds. Nasssty food. oh well.


----------



## Rhiannon

My brother is loving college, Yay. I'm looking forward to it next year. The idea is to get an eduction, y'know.


----------



## spirit

not just education y'know!


----------



## Rhiannon

I _like_ getting an education. I _like_ learning. And I'm looking forward to going and becoming an individual.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Oooo...where we talking about freaking people out? Total strangers? SUCH fun!  I go around in my neibourhood, talking to horses and picking flowers in my bare feet. I sit in bushes and watch people walk past. Really scared this one lady's dog.  Lots of fun...


----------



## Dragon

hmmm, I can't walk around in my bare feet, the grass irritates me, but I like 2 make crowns out of flowers! funness


----------



## Annushka

Yeah, me too. It tickles. 

Why is college bad?? It should be fun.


----------



## YayGollum

I just said that college was bad because of uncomfortable beds and nasssty foods. I never said anything about learning or whatever. *looks sarcastically brainless* The idea is to get an education? No. Really? Wow. I never knew.  That doesn't mean that I have to like it. Oh, Yay for sitting in classrooms and listening to teachers spout out assignments that just waste my time!  Ick. You're not an individual yet, Rhiannon person? I disagree.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sometimes I can't wait to get to college. Past all this stuff I have to learn that'll have nothing to do with my chosen career. Out on my own, being able to arrange my own schedule. Getting huge amounts of writing assignments and NO math! *grins beautifically* I'm leaning towards this one place that has these big seminars where everyone gets to talk to everyone about all these cool writings; argue, debate, all that stuff. Sounds really interesting.

Since when weren't you an individual Rhian?


----------



## Rhiannon

My family is really close and really clannish and if you get one of use you get all of us- because I'm homeschooled I'm around my family pretty much 24/7 and hardly ever do things without them, etc. etc. And my older brother and my younger sister are both close to me in age ( 1 and 1/2 yrs, and 2 yrs, respectively) and I'm really close to them, but I've also always felt like I'm either my brother's shadow, or the lump that hangs around next to my vivacious sister. Being a part of my family is my identity. 

And yet...I've pretty much decided to go to the same college my brother is going to. But they will send me to Cambridge for a year and the head of the English department had spiked blonde hair and four different copies of Beowulf (also three different copies of _Wuthering Heights_ and only one of _Pride and Prejudice_, but I forgive her), and I could just tell that she's really interested in all the English majors they've had...which is important to me. I hate the idea of being one out of a thousand. 

But then again, my brother- my _infamous_ brother- is going there. When we took part time classes at the high school on base in Japan people were always asking if I was 'Brad's little sister'. Gah. He was famous because he melted a Luke Skywalker action figure as a visual aid in AP Euro. 

And...well, I'm intimidated by my family. Go figure. I have an inferiority complex. 

Yay, my brother hasn't complained about the beds or the food, but he used to sleep on the floor and has been known to eat cold ravioli out of the can with a paper clip, so...

Unrant: I got to talk to one of my oldest online friends (three years? Four?) on the phone for the first time. It was lovely, though kind of weird at first. But we got over it.


----------



## YayGollum

Uh, huh. Got it. I would have assumed that you'd have enough of a personality to be thought of as an individual no matter who's relative you happen to be. But oh well. I don't know your relatives. Have fun.


----------



## Dragon

rhi.....um.....no. being part of ur family is an identication device, and the company u r w/. it is not who u r. I spend almost all my time w/ my friend CC, but the fact that I am always w/ her is not who I am.I am always w/ her bc I had an identity in the first place, otherwise we wouldn't b friends. u r one of the most original and fun people I know. lots of ppl are sheep, one way or another, if u think about it long and hard, w/ u, there's no way

college, I can't wait. I really can't find any really uber-bad things about it, choose ur classes, escape ur evilly paranoid and prying mom. yeah. I can do that.


----------



## Rhiannon

What I mean is, _other_ people identify me as being a member of my family. 'Risa's daughter' or 'Brad's little sister' or 'Melody's big sister'. Not 'Charis'.


----------



## Dragon

well, that's bc ppl r stupid, and if they r stupid, then it doesn't matter. in fact I have been friends w/ too ppl b4 who I later found out 2 b brother and sister, bc I didn't even ask, it doesn't matter 2 me, I don't think I've ever asked "are u so&so's doughter/sister/brother?" the closest I''ve ever come 2 that is "who's ur dad/brother/sister" or, "do u have any siblings that come here?"


----------



## Rhiannon

I just like to be taken on my own terms, I guess. I have an inferiority complex- I'm always convinced people are comparing me (unfavorable) to my siblings. In fact as a rule I'm convinced everyone hates me until proven otherwise. I'm totally paranoid.


----------



## Dragon

well don't. the only ppl that would do that r stupid ppl (gosh there seem 2 b a lot of those) so just don't worry about it. we like u. so hooblah on evil ppls


----------



## stizzle

hello,this is confusing
how does it work


----------



## Dragon

well, this is the ranting thread, if u wanna join the GOO, post in the official stuffs thread...

(~*points and mouths*~ this is steven!!!!)

EDIT--> this is the 900th post in this thread, I dunno y, but it feels significant


----------



## Rhiannon

*waves to stizzle*

Thanks D. People are stupid. Yes, v. good.


----------



## Annushka

Hi, stizzle!! 

She's right. People are not only stupid, they are dangerous, hopelessly disgusting, arrogant, selfish, boring as well. Being around them is a torture sometimes. The saddest part is that I see all these things in me too.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ah yes- there's the rub. We're just as bad. Only at least we know it.


----------



## Annushka

I agree. The only difference is that we're able to recognize the simptoms and to accept the real picture. But there's no way to fully control these things.


----------



## Dragon

nonononono. we are persons. _people_ are stupid...well, some persons are stupid too, but mostly it's people.

persons are individuals. people are like hive minds.


----------



## Annushka

D. that was quite interesting. I'll start to separate people and persons too. That really makes sense

UNRANT - the university I'm applying to has this service. It sends job vacancy announcements to all students (technically I'm still a Preparatory program student). For the last 2 weeks I got 145 letters. Most of them don't work for me. But I'm sure in some time I might find something that'll suit me.

RANT - these jobs require work experience. How am I supposed to have work experience if I can't get a job because I don't have any experience (and I've just graduated). Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Dragon

u become an intern. I don't think they pay u 4 it (not sure) but they count it as experience, and so, viola!

....that's a lot of letters shush...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> evil walk-in freezer at work locked me in for fifteen minutes. Brrr! And there's no stinking lock, the thing just wouldn't let me out! I was hammering on the door and pounding on the walls, and pushing the stupid knob and it just wasn't moving! It's only out to get ME though, because no one ELSE has had problems. It only wedges itself shut when I'm inside. Also, I had to defrost and clean out another freezer, huge amounts of work, very tiring, did I mention I'm really not feeling charitable towards freezers?

unrant--> got paid. Money is good.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ack, Jam! *shudder* that's like my worst nightmare. Eeeek!


----------



## Annushka

That's really scary Did you manage not to get crazy? 

Rant - tomorrow I've a job interview. Am scared to death. Fortunately it's in the morning. Otherwise I'd feel sick all day long and be all tired by its beginning.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Well, I panicked like a smart chick, and then focused on getting the dang door opened. I mean, I guess someone would have come out and checked for me, but I didn't know when that would be. I was a bit terrified yes, but I figured, since I was in a freezer with all these raw veggies, I'd die of hypothermia before I'd die of starvation. Yeah, I have a dark sense of humor.

Oh, I'm sure you'll do fine Shush!


----------



## stizzle

ok i dont know any of you,but i think im part of the Outcasts now,but anyways,im like really new to this(i guess you can consider that my rant) and im guessing annushka=shush
and tho i dont know you i wish you good luck
and being stuck in freezers isnt good

one time i wanted to know what it was like to be burried alive so me and my friend dug a hole and put a box in it and then burried me and then he wouldnt let me out...hes not my friend anymore

so i know how it feels to be traped,but not in a freezer


----------



## Dragon

hmm, we used 2 get in lockers at school just 4 the fun of it, but we wouldn't lock them, I now know how 2 get out of a locker...useful knowledge, I know    

good luck shush, if they turn u down, they are'nt worth it


----------



## Annushka

OK, first thanks everyone!! Something must be really wrong with me. I couldn't find the damned LTD. I'm a big loser I checked all the buildings in the area, asked 23 people for directions. Nothing. I really don't get it. Nobody has even heard of Rolforma LTD. 

stizzle, is that the reason why he's not your friend anymore?


----------



## stizzle

yes thats the reason
after he finaly let me out(20 min later) i calmly stood up
got out of my hole,looked him straight in the eye and said"i hate you" then walked into the house,and we just never talked after that.....actually i never even saw him after that.......ya know people do kill other people while sleep walking.......hhhmmmm


----------



## Rhiannon

Argh, stizzle- that is Not Good. Very bad of him. I wouldn't want him for a friend.


----------



## Rhiannon

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaargh! *jumps up and down* He touched my books! He touched my books! He messed with my freaking books! Aaaaaugh! *runs around in circles*It's my mom's birthday, right? We're having a surprise party, right? So we're cleaning up, right? My sister is the Valkyrie Cleaning Lady and she's insane, but I'm used to this and I just stay out of her way and vaccume what she tells me to vaccume. Only she's brought my little brother in as her Apprentice Viking Cleaning Boy, and the too of them are going at it heave, ho, grrr, dust! etc., and it's all getting very clean. Now, Rachel knows NOT TO TOUCH MY DESK. I have STUFF sitting on there. It's all ORGANIZED. I have it all in PILES. I NEED that stuff. And Travis comes along and MOVES MY STUFF!!!! He just picked up a load of my stuff of the floor under my desk and tossed it! Hello! Mine! Mine! And he tossed all the books out of order on my desk. Those were STACKED! STACKED! Neatly stacked with the address of the person they were to be sent to in the pages! He had to take a bunch of books _out_ of a mailing envelope in order to throw it away! You'd think he'd get a clue! I had to go dig my addresses and my mailing envelopes out of the trash and sort the books out again! Aaaargh! *jumps up and down* DONT! TOUCH! MY! BOOKS!

*pant*pant*pant*

Okay, I'm done now. *sits down*


----------



## Rhiannon

I'M BOOOOOOORED! I'M BORED I'M BORED I'M BORED I'M BORED! AAAAAAUGH! *runs around in circles* WHERE IS EVERYBODY? I'M THE ONLY PERSON WHO'S POSTED PRACTICALLY IN *DAYS*! *hops up and down* WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH MYSELF? HUH? ENTERTAIN ME ENTERTAIN ME ENTERTAIN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*falls over panting*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant--->I found out that I really don't like m-um, I can't type the word, too creepy, those bugs with the millions of little crawly legs. *stops typing to shudder* My friend just brought one in and I was curled up in the fetal position in the corner, refusing to look up until it was out of the room. I think tears were even coming out my eyes and I was hyperventilating. So then everyone starts picking on me because I'm terrified of this little, snaky, leggy, thi-aaack! *shakes head to remove mental image* Evil of them.


----------



## Rhiannon

Millipeds? Ooooh, I hate those too! Ick ick ick ick. I have a serious problem with bugs of all sorts. I can deal with spiders, though, as long as they're not too big. But I've found that my sister, the tough-girl-who-isn't-afraid-of-heights, can't handle spiders. It's sooo funny! "Charis...I need you to come kill this spider in the bath tub for me so I can sterilize it and take a bath!" My favorite method is to 'bomb' the spider with the shampoo- that is, drop the bottle on it. Eeheeheehee. It'll cut the body in half and the legs will still be wiggling when I wipe it up...

Of course these are little house spiders.


----------



## Dragon

um...rhi...ick.   

rant--> my 3 friends that I spend most of my time w/ or talking to or whatever r out of town, it's not fair, I have other friends, but it's just not the same!

stizzle is one of the ppl out of town. I feel so alone!


----------



## Rhiannon

> um...rhi...ick.



Mwahahahaha!  That's what Rachel says too.


----------



## Dragon

yeah, things like that r like my trademark, I can say things most ppl would scream in a scorful or even conversational voice, it's really quite amusing, so imagine me someone saying um, rhi, ick in the same way they would say "hello, how r u?"

that's how it would sound


----------



## Rhiannon

Heehee, I do that too


----------



## Dragon

everyone who's ever heard me do that either thinks it's really funny or really scary...both of which r good....


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: My sister has been a perfect beast all day! She's such a _nutcase!_ And _mean!_


----------



## Dragon

um.....how do u b a _perfect_ beast?

it's ok 2 b a nutcase, as long as ur not mean about it


----------



## Rhiannon

She is mean. She has been grumping at everyone and spitting venom all over the place  And being a perfect beast is...um, perfect is used sort of like 'total'. It's a Britishism.


----------



## Dragon

yes, but I don't know much britishism, ok, so...yeah, that's what I thought, but I wasn't sure, so...yeah...d...o...t...s.........


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant--> spent an hour working on a post for the debate. Did huge amounts of research and everything. Then, when I was about to post, the computer arbitrarily disconnected me! AAAAAAAUUUGGGHHHHHHH!!!! DEATH TO BILL GATES! DEATH TO MICROSOFT!


----------



## Rhiannon

Augh! EVIL! EVIL! Did you lose the post Jam? Aargh, how awful! This sounds like an emergency chocolate situation.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I lost the entire thing. I worked _hard _ on that sucker. *sniffs* And there's no chocolate around here either!


----------



## Rhiannon

Aw! *pats Jam comfortingly* That _really_ stinks.


----------



## Dragon

that's terrible!!!  

but then again, ur here!!! yay! a person!!!

well, next time, try typing it on word or exel or something, then copy and paste


----------



## Rhiannon

Yes, you're here! That's a good thing!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Yeah, I'm going to post tomorrow morning again. Too ticked off to concentrate right now.


----------



## stizzle

that does stink
but i have a bigger problem
dragon left me! arrgh! and right now shes my whole life
so all i have left are my friends...oh wait theyre all gone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
must destroy everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum

I noticed that you never got around to posting anything in that debate, The_elf_Herself person. Too bad. Maybe you just weren't able to. I don't know. oh well.


----------



## Kailita

Rant ---> Spent three weeks in Texas with relatives. Was drowning in country music. Cousins are turning into preppies. eek: ) Was very humid. 

Unrant ---> Am back now.  Also have collected 59 bottles!!


----------



## stizzle

texas is good


----------



## Rhiannon

Yeah, Texas is good!

Country music, however, is _not_. Eh. And now is not a good time to be in Texas, the heat is _killing_ me in Oklahoma.


----------



## Dragon

unrant!!!!! I IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok....hi...

texas is.....hot....dry....and texas....country music is blech

how was it humid??? r u sure u were in texas? hummahumma?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Argh! Augh! Eeek! Nooo! Evil!

Okay then. Well. I just got home from a looooooooooong trip to Iowa (eight grueling hours) and I think that I left my walkman in Iowa! Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Annushka

Really!! Last year I left my bag with the CDplayer in the bus we were traveling on. The worst is that my whole collection of CD's was in it. One year has passed but I still can't talk about it without wanting to smash everything around I HATE losing things!!!! That makes me uncontrolably mad!


----------



## stizzle

dragons right texas is far from humid,and its not that hot here...........ok everyonce in a while it gets a little hot ......i mean 104 degrees yesterday wasnt that bad....leave me alone!!!!!


----------



## Dragon

yaarg, it _is_ really hot, we're just used 2 it, have u ever seen ppl from out of state in texas? it's like they're dying


----------



## Rhiannon

It actually felt cooler when I was down in Texas. Up _here_ I'm absolutely dying at the same temperature. Go figure.


----------



## Annushka

Exactly how high is the temperature?


----------



## Rhiannon

100-110. Ugh.


----------



## Kailita

Oh blegh. When I was in Texas, it actually got up to 111 once. But that was the highest. It was mainly in the 103-107 range. We even got down to a cool 85 one night.  Here in California, things are WAAAY different. I'm enjoying a nice 60 degree evening right now in the middle of summer, thank you very much.  It's good to be home.

D, I was in Mesquite (though also in Dallas and Huntsville), and yes it was very humid. Blegh. Yucky. Dallas and Huntsville not as much so.

Country music is definitely a rant. All those people sing about are their horses, their ranches, their boots, their trucks, and their whiskey.


----------



## Rhiannon

> I'm enjoying a nice 60 degree evening right now in the middle of summer, thank you very much.



Oh. Shut. UP. *ups the AC* 

Country music = evil.

Celtic music = way cool.

Folk music = way cool.

Classical music = way cool.

80s rock music = way cool.

Broadway music = way cool.

Bagpipe music = way cool.

Country music = evil.


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Oh. Shut. UP. *ups the AC*
> 
> Country music = evil.
> 
> Celtic music = way cool.
> 
> Folk music = way cool.
> 
> Classical music = way cool.
> 
> 80s rock music = way cool.
> 
> Broadway music = way cool.
> 
> Bagpipe music = way cool.
> 
> Country music = evil. *



70s rock music = way way cool!!!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Oh. Shut. UP. *ups the AC**




I think I agree with most of your list...except for maybe 80s rock. I just can't reconcile myself with the 80s for some reason. Some of it is okay. But I'm not a huge fan of the synthesizer. And the hair and clothes back then...!!

And 70s rock is just funny.


----------



## Rhiannon

Nay, really I hate the 80s myself; I should have said 70s-80s rock. Specifically I like Styx, and some Queen. 

I also like Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## Talierin

Generally, any oldies music is good...

My absolute favorite 70s band is ABBA  I have almost all their albums on cd, and I've started collecting the old vinyls as I find them at thrift stores... *runs off singing Mamma Mia*

But currently my absolute favorite band ever is the Orange County Supertones... Christian Ska, woohoo!


----------



## BranMuffin

Tal you should look into Five Iron Frenzy, they are another Christian ska band and The W's if you like swing.


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, I'd like to hear FIF, but Mac doesn't have any and I'm too lazy and too poor to buy a cd


----------



## BranMuffin

I'll let him borrow mine tonight for ya.


----------



## Kailita

Christian ska! Viva! 

Five Iron Frenzy...never heard their music, but they have a cool name. 

Christian rock is also good to check into. Switchfoot...Kutless...Skillet. Good stuff.


----------



## Rhiannon

I really like LaRue.


----------



## Kailita

Oh, LaRue...they're very very good. But their song Ok to Cry...well...makes me cry.


----------



## BranMuffin

Tal, did Mac get the cds to you? I gave him two of them Five Iron Frenzy and the Insyderz.

I've heard OF LaRue but probably haven't heard them.
*need's to revamp the Reliant K thread*


----------



## Talierin

Aye, he sent me the live FIF one last night, along with Pirates of the Caribbean... I'll prolly get the other one from him tonight, we usually only send two cds at a time cause they take awhile to send. FIF was interesting to say the least, hehehe... still like the Supertones' sound a bit better though


----------



## BranMuffin

Yeah me too. But they are still a ska band. The Insyderz is a long CD with a couple ska styled praise and worship songs. It's cool.


----------



## Kailita

They can't make me go back to school! NOOOOO! I _refuse_! *Clings for dear life to her computer table as the school administration tries to pry her off and carry her back, kicking and screaming, to highschool for another year...*

Aiieee! How can summer be drawing to a close ALREADY?!

[/rant]


----------



## BranMuffin

My real life sisters are already in school. They've been in for about a week now. Crazy school, it started on a Thursday...a Thursday.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *Crazy school, it started on a Thursday...a Thursday. *





Insanity.

Our school starts on Monday...not this Monday, but the next. But what _really_ stinks is that the elementary/junior high district - which my brothers (grades 3 & 7) are in - don't start until _Wednesday_!  So I have to go back two days before them! Ergh.


----------



## Dragon

rant--> my head hurts and my mom is being evil...


----------



## Rhiannon

Poor D *hugs*

I've started my classes this week. Review of basic grammar in English Comp 1 = booooring. And the teacher seems nice enough, but he's going to be very picky about form on our essays. Aw _man_, I hate that. I just don't write that way! Economics 1 teacher seems very nice, and the class might actually be a little interesting in spite of the subject. Early US History is of course good- I made sure to get the same teacher I had for late US History last Spring, and he's an excellent lecterer, very interesting, especially on military history. 

And my classes started on a _Wednesday_.

Also my ID isn't hideous! It's amazing. My ID last year was hideous either- all the other ID pictures I've ever had my whole life (and I've had lots- military IDs, passport, driving permit...ALL hideous and awful and inspiring me to go "Augh! Troll! Troll!" every time I look at them...)

But rant: Eek, driving, scary! I drove in town-town for the first time today, as in four lane highway, and pulled out in to the wrong lane *wince* You know you're going the wrong way when there are cars coming STRAIGHT AT YOU. I didn't hit anything, though, just was mortally embarrased because it was a stupid and potentially dangerous mistake.


----------



## Dragon

.... that's... not good, rhi...

rant--> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel like the whole state of texas went 2 a party and I wasn't invited. I've called all the ppl whose numbers I know, and some whose I don't. no one hads e-mailed me in the last 2 days. I am alone except 4 u guys.... and u guys may not even b alive. urg. I want out of my hole!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

*throws arms around D* It's okay, we love you! Even if we're figments of your imagination, we are GOOD figments!


----------



## Dragon

it's funny that u should say that, bc my friend CC always says that she's a 40 year old woman in a mental institution, and all the ppl she's ever met are simply figments of her imagination... and I'm her strongest figment *beams*


yes, u r good figments, u actually have personalities and everything!!! wow! I'm an artist


----------



## YayGollum

I also have an evil and school related rant ---> I just got to my nasssty college place. Bad food. oh well. Easy classes, it looks like. Shall start on Thursday. I have no idea how often I'd be able to show up in these types of places yet, but oh well. Shall find out and show up when I can.


----------



## Rhiannon

Good luck, Yay!


----------



## Dragon

hey look! it's yay!

u haven't been around much lately...


----------



## Annushka

And it looks like he's not going to show up often 

Anyway, good luck, Yay.


----------



## Kailita

Yay, is you really going to college?  Ohmygoshness! Well, good luck! What are you majoring in? And don't forget about us little people...


----------



## Dragon

what college, yay?


----------



## YayGollum

Do what? I've been around. I post when I'm interested in things. You people just haven't been interesting lately. No offense. Anyways, no, I'm sure that I'll be able to show up every day as usual. It'll just be a chore for me to work things into evil schedules. oh well. I have this evil and boring Human Resource Management thing as a major. The college I am going to (wonders why anyone would care) is called Anderson College.


----------



## Dragon

if u think it's boring, y r u going 2 major in it?


----------



## Kailita

What in the world is Human Resource Management?


----------



## YayGollum

It's my major even though it's boring just because it seems to me to be an easy and sure thing to have to deal with. Anyways, I have some theater thing as a minor, so I'll get to have fun, too. Human Resource Management = hiring and firing type things. Some kind of crazy manager. Good leadership skills necessary. *hides*


----------



## BranMuffin

Agh little sis is driving Agh internet sis is driving Aghhhh....Ok I'm alright.
Rhi what type of school do you go to?
College is a whole lot better than High school. FREEEEEDOOOOOMMMMM!


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaah! Yay is going to be Catbert!!!



> Agh little sis is driving Agh internet sis is driving Aghhhh....Ok I'm alright.



Just remember to keep breathing, you'll be fine  I'm really a very good driver, except for the pulling in to the wrong lane thing, which I won't do again. I just need more practice in town. 

I'm taking classes at the local community college for concurrent high school/college credits; Basic Economy I, English Composition I, and early US History (I took late US History in the spring). Very close and convenient and things, and all my teachers seem nice, although I just _know_ the English Comp. teacher is going to drive me mad. He's the anal-retentive details sort. He's actually a lot like my Sophomore Honors English teacher, only less small and flaky; and I hated _that_ teacher because of he gave my brilliant Antigone essay a _B_ because I didn't address the _family_ relations, which _weren't part of the essay question anyway_. Bah humbug. 

...but of course that was three years ago and I'm a senior now and mature and things.


----------



## Talierin

I'm driving too! Get my license in September, whee...

My college major is very cool if you ask me! I'm doing Graphic Design  Start August 25th


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay for Tal! That does sound cool. Any word on that graphics design job thing you mentioned way way back?


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> ...but of course that was three years ago and I'm a senior now and mature and things. [/B]



Mature....Riiiiight....

Hmmm, Tal driving....the real question is will Tal be driving when she comes down here? I start school then, too. My gf doesn't start till Sept. 11 yay for me but then she has to go....to a different town and it's an hour and a half drive away....   
But I have cell phone yeah


----------



## YayGollum

Is something wrong with Catbert? Catbert is the coolest. I plan to get a sign just like his. Anyways, rant ---> There's a dart board without any darts over here. Is annoying.


----------



## Rhiannon

So....get some darts?

Nothing wrong with Catbert. Love Catbert. But Catbert + Yay = SCARY.


----------



## Annushka

Who's Catbert??? If someone tells me I'll understand why exactly Catbert+Yay=scary


----------



## Talierin

Catbert is the evil human resource director from the Dilbert comic strip... yay is now creepier than I once thought he was 

And I don't know if I'll be driving while I'm down there... might be nice if I can, cause then we can go places!


----------



## BranMuffin

Really, Tal. You're gonna go places, huh. There isn't anywhere to go to really. There is a reason why everyone calls our town SLOWcala. Though being able to get out is better than being stuck at home I guess.


----------



## Talierin

Well, maybe not in Ocala, but we wanted to go to Busch Gardens, the Apple Store, beach, etc


----------



## BranMuffin

Ahhhh, What better place for a romantic get-a-way than your nearby Apple store. Color coordinate with your mate. LAN with your PAL. Shop for a new cover with your lover. Give your iBook and your loved one another look. Just come on down to Apple computer stores where the service sucks but the computers still look nice. Open all the time except when you need them, weekends, and weekdays.


----------



## Talierin

rotfl! *falls off chair* that was too funny!


Heheh, it's kind of the tradition with mac and I now, gotta go to the apple store! He was hugging all the comps when we went in July, it was quite funny....


----------



## Dragon

~*snorts*~ ~*chokes*~

wow bran, u could go into stand-up comedy


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Catbert's great, Dogbert is cooler though. Waaaaay cooler. You're going into Human Resources Yay? *snorts down her laughter* Sounds very dull. Why would you want to go into something that dull? Even though it's probably easy money. Wait, for a moment I forgot who I was talking to. Mr. Miserly. Why not go for something that you love AND that's going to make lots of money? Hunh.


----------



## Rhiannon

Bran! Hahahahaha! *applause*

Yeah, Dogbert _is_ way cooler. And I like Alice!

Rant: AAAAAAAURGH! Homeschoolers are _not_ socially stunted! We are not limited! We are not totally lacking in any kind of diversity! I have more sense of culture than any of the public school kids I've ever met! AND I'm smarter than all of them, including most of the people at the college here!


----------



## BranMuffin

*Bows* Thank you. Thank you.

Yeah, Tal. That sounds like something MacAddict would do. What is it about men and electronics that makes them so giddy?

Who said Homeschoolers were socially stunted? I don't think they are and Mac doesn't think so either(seeing as he is one).


----------



## Talierin

Apple makes me a little nuts too, but I"m not as bad as him..... although you should have seen me raving over my college's G4 lab for their graphic design dept. the other night....


Homeschoolers are definitely not socially stunted! Even the ones that are really "sheltered" growing up aren't usually!  Stupid people... *mutters* if there's one question I get about being homeschooled that I hate, it's that one...


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, Dogbert is definitely cooler than Catbert, but Catbert is still achingly cool. 

Anyways, yes, you got it. That's why I'm going to college for the thing. It's easy and might run into money because of it. I can't buy the darts because I'd rather save my money. *hangs head in shame* I save my money just so I can buy people presents, though! Oh. But then, I do rant about having to buy presents and I never would unless they reminded me to. oh well. 

Also, I know all kinds of home-schooled, private-schooled, and public-schooled type people. Oh. But then again, I only pay attention to the Outcasts of those groups. And Outcasts are always the coolest. sorry about that.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Who said Homeschoolers were socially stunted?



It has been discussed at R'ville recently, and a few people expressed the usual *gag* concern *gag* that homeschoolers will grow up with 'narrow world-views', 'limited social skills', 'no diversity', and be 'unable to deal with the real world'. *gag*gag*gag*

And these are adults. When I get flack about home school from other teens, I usually respond with "Oh, you think so? I've got an idea! Let's compare test scores! Oooh, look! I'm a whole 10% smarter than you!" 

Well, not really, but I sure do think about doing it.


----------



## BranMuffin

Rhi, test scores have nothing to do with a social life. And they don't prove that homeschoolers are smarter. They just show how bright you are.

I think your diversity comes from moving around and from reading books a lot.

Plus hanging out on here with us crazy people will add a flare to anyone's character.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Rhi, test scores have nothing to do with a social life. And they don't prove that homeschoolers are smarter. They just show how bright you are.



Yeah, I know. I don't set a whole lot of store by test scores (especially the SAT, bleeeh). But a lot of people _do_. 

I have actually, when someone _really_ ticked me off, said something again to "well, I'm may be a geek, but I have a _huge_ vocabulary!" using expansive hand gestures. Then I turn around and walk away, leaving them stunned and bewildered in my wake. 



> I think your diversity comes from moving around and from reading books a lot.



Very true. And homeschoolers in general tend to read more than public school students, if only because we have so much more _time_ for it.


> Plus hanging out on here with us crazy people will add a flare to anyone's character.



Flare, just what my personality needed


----------



## Dragon

*ahem*...
...
...
rhi, 
...
...
...
...
I would like 2 request that u turn your attention to my deep thoughts
<-   

rant-> I am sleep deprived and mal-nourished. every time I tyr and eat something, I realize that we have no decent food, so there is nothing I can eat. everytime I try and sleep, someone wakes me up w/ some stupid excuse like "it's dinner time!" but, how is that possible!? we don't have any food!!!" I have to go to school. I have homework, and I don't know wether 2 avoid it, or not avoid it, so I'm attempting 2 do both and it's not working so well. I have a headache. I'm tired. and I miss my friends      

I think this may b too much ranting 4 one post, but it's 2 late now


----------



## Rhiannon

*hugs D- again*

You sound kind of like my sister Rachel, D; she was malnourished, and felt bad, and we found out she had a mild case of pneumonia. So maybe you should go for a check-up. You also _have to eat_. Fruits, vegetables, and meat, even if you don't really feel like it. I swear it'll help; just eat some protein. Don't avoid your homework. Try and sleep on a schedule. It all sounds like a huge pain, but really it _does_ help. 

And remember that we love you and this too shall pass and that which does not kill you only makes you stronger and that two tablets of ibuprofen work wonders on the pounding skull


----------



## Dragon

*sigh*

where's my midol?


----------



## Arebeth

I HATE SCHOOLS, I HATE SCHOOLS, I HATE SCHOOLS, and well... I hate schools. I've always done. Worst of all, I'm something llike a "miss-I-know-it-all" with the best results each year, I'm studying Latin and maths and four modern languages, so people are sure that I love them but I don't!!!
I must going back to this silly posh school in just ten days and I'm already making nightmares... It takes so much time that sometimes I can't even write or read or do anything in the evening, and still we're not learning anything... They are just so boring and looking at you as a mad person just because you've read a book or know something about politics or don't care about their last boyfriend/night at the disco. Now it's quite alright, but in the past they've done some awful things I can hardly forget.
I'm fed up with that. I'm really hoping university is not so bad because I'm going to spend a few years in one I think.
Sorry for this post, it will look like a "teenage difficulties" thing, and I hate that. But I had to write that somewhere.


----------



## YayGollum

I saw nothing wrong with that rant. Very beautiful. Makes all kinds of sense. Yay for Latin!  

Anyways, Rant ---> Sensitive types. Sure, everyone's sensitive in some way, but some types are way too sickeningly annoying and incomprehensible for me.


----------



## Dragon

I beleive that hating school is healthy. teenage problems? school is everyones problem. it is hooblah. yarg

um... yay? is there a reason behind this rant? or were u just bored and that was the first thing u thought 2 complain about


----------



## Rhiannon

Latin is v. nice.


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *I beleive that hating school is healthy. teenage problems? school is everyones problem. is there a reason behind this rant? or were u just bored and that was the first thing u thought 2 complain about *



Given that I must go back there next week, it's just my main problem at the moment. Plus, I always fail in sports and sports teachers hate me and... Awful. I know most people feel the same, so I try not to complain too much about it, buut sometimes I can't help.

I like Latin but I've been studying Greek for a year (we can't study both in the same time) and it seemed to be great too. Maybe I should have continued... No, definitely I like Latin...


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay! Greek! My real name is Greek (I'm not, just my name). Charis.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, there was a reason for that rant, evil Dragon person. I often get frustrated by people who miss my sarcasm. Things are especially crazy when they think I'm lying about it. "Oh, I don't believe you! You weren't being sarcastic! You were trying to be evil and insulting and things and now you're trying to say that you were being sarcastic! Ha! I'll hate you for forever!"  

Anyways, I've never paid any attention to Greek. I just had to get into Latin for school, but over the summer, I got into it a lot more. Very easy and beautiful.


----------



## Froggum

I had my first Greek class tody and I'm convinced that it is the devil. (it's ancient greek, by the way. UI doesn't offer modern.)


----------



## Arebeth

In fact I've got some Greek roots, too (hey see... I kind of come from all over Europe...) so my mother would have liked me to learn ancient Greek. I think she was quite disappointed when I chose Latin . But I don't regret it: this class is absolutely awful. I know you shouldn't choose an option for the people but still... I couldn't have stand them for four years.


----------



## Dragon

rant--> my french 2 teacher is an imbecile. she is the only french teacher @ my school, so I can't switch classes, it wold b an ideal time 2 do homework, except that it's 1st period, so Idon't hve any homework yet. argh. and I'm having trouble convincing my mom 2 let me transfer

unrant--> FROGGUM!!!


----------



## BranMuffin

Rant-
I should've paid more attention in spanish class... My girlfriend is decently fluent in it(since she took four years plus the equivalent of two in college) now she like to talk in it but has no one to talk to. I used to be able to speak it a little but forgot it...Plus she knows sign language so she can talk about me in front of my face and I wouldn't even know it...not like she would though.
end rant


----------



## Talierin

Rant - My college class on Mondays is so boring! It's a stupid "how to use a mac" prequiste class I have to take, not like I've known how to use one for the last 11 or so years, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Oh well, I can spend my time helping the other people out, most of them haven't touched a mac


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *rant--> my french 2 teacher is an imbecile. she is the only french teacher @ my school, so I can't switch classes, it wold b an ideal time 2 do homework, except that it's 1st period, so Idon't hve any homework yet. argh. and I'm having trouble convincing my mom 2 let me transfer
> 
> unrant--> FROGGUM!!! *



Try _my_ English teacher and_my_ school, and we'll deal with it after that!


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *Rant-
> I should've paid more attention in spanish class... My girlfriend is decently fluent in it(since she took four years plus the equivalent of two in college) now she like to talk in it but has no one to talk to. I used to be able to speak it a little but forgot it...*



I truly don't think that languages classes at school can learn you to actually speak a language. If it was just for my English classes, I probably won't be here!! But, luckily, I happen to watch a lot of films and to read a lot, even in English (which is helpful). For example, I've been learning Dutch for four years now, I've always had the best results, but I'm still not able to follow a conversation in Dutch...


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: I don't have anywhere to take any language classes even if I wanted to! (which I do, I love language, I just got sick of French, and I despised my French 2 teacher).


----------



## Talierin

-> Unrant: I changed classes so I'm not doing the boring comp class... doing production design now.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay! Rhian is very familiar with the horror of boring classes. Ick.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ok, so yeah...my last post in this thread was page 42. Sorry. I'm not reading all I've missed in the last 2 months. 

Ok...I guess I'm sort of back...don't expect much. 
I just finished with classes so even though I'm still sick I have more time to waste.

Boring classes suck...I just got done with mine...I guess they weren't boring...but one my teachers...man... I didn't know you could MAKE fascism dull!


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay! Wonks, the kettle corn just hasn't tasted the same without you around!

Rant: Aaaaargh, boring boring boring English Comp 1 teacher! So far we haven't even _written_ anything; it's all been 'Turn to page such and such in your text book. You'll see on the bottom of the page is says blah blah blah blah' and then he will tell a long, boring, pointless story about his life to illustrate whatever it is that's in our text book. 

So guess what we did today. Today we did SENTENCES. The sentence _my_ group got was 'The man looked at the sky'. 

First we had to take our NOUNS (those're the THINGS), and REPLACE them. 

'The officers looked at the clouds'.

Then we had to take our VERB (that's the ACTION) and replace IT.

'The officer gazed at the clouds.'

Then we have to put in ADJECTIVES (those are DESCRIPTIVE WORDS).

'The navy officer gazed at the stormy clouds'.

THEN we had to put in an ADVERB (that usually ends in 'LY').

'The navy officer gazed frantically at the stormy clouds.

And THEN we had to add a BEGINNING TO THE SENTENCE.

'As the sky darkened, the navy officer gazed frantically at the stormy clouds.'

WELL, I don't know about anyone ELSE, but I feel more intelligent already!

Gee that exercise felt familiar! Oh yes! I DID THIS IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL!


----------



## Arebeth

If it can ever help you, I understand...


----------



## Dragon

erm? what they hey was that about? what class was this again? college courses? hummahumma?


----------



## Rhiannon

Yes. This was my college level English Composition 1 class. 

Gar. Justkillmewhydoncha?

Rant: I'm siiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!!!! I cand bweeve fru ma noge! I can't sleep! I feel like someone beat me with a stick! 

Obviously it's time to go get doped up again.


----------



## Dragon

argh, can't u drop the class, rhi? ...or would that b bad? 

...hold on, I know I can translate this... u can't breathe thru ur nose?


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, 1) it would cost us to drop the class late (college classes = expensive), and 2) I'm sure it's character building, or something. And anyway, I need another English credit to graduate high school, Mom has decided.

Yes, I can't breath through my nose. Aargh. One more hour before I can be doped up again...


----------



## Arebeth

I'm sure that classes are character building. _But not in the good way._


----------



## Annushka

Try sitting for 1hour 20minutes in an auditorium listening to an obvious idiot without any decent thoughts in his head. And try not to sleep. I'm so happy I got through that

RANT - people are so terribly irresponsible. At the University I'm applying at they gave us wrong information about the cost of an exam I have to take. So I sent the check to Netherlands and now I have to send another check (which means the 1st one is partially lost) and wait for another 2 weeks for an answer. After which it's possible that there'll be no time left and I'll miss the exam deadline   So my possible admision will be postponed by ONE year!!!
And this is extremely important, cause for the last 5 months everything I did had to do with that. I just can't afford something so stupid to mess with my future I'm so tired


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaugh! Shush, how awful! Shall I come and kick the stupid people around for you?


----------



## Annushka

I'm afraid that won't help, Rhia I really can't take this anymore. I can't believe that there'll be a day when it'll all be over. And I have 5 months untill then. I should get married and have 15children instead of all this *achieve something in my life*crap BTW today a person whom I respect very much kinda said that boys are smarter than girls. No matter how hard-working, motivated and talented girls are. I'm depressed 
That's so not fair. Why do we have prove anything to anybody?


----------



## BranMuffin

Shush, I'll be the first to admit I'm not smarter than my girlfriend in a lot of areas. As I am smarter than her in others. But on the whole she is the brighter one. Girls don't have to prove anything, and they shouldn't have to either. Whoever said that is a little shallow and doesn't know what he is talking about. Don't be depressed.

*Waits for Rhi to kick the stupid people since she broke down the wall earlier*

*Thinks Rhi has a violent mean streak?*


----------



## Annushka

Thanks, Bran! That kinda cheered me up. And the last part about Rhia is quite hilarious

Why can't people understand that there's a certain balance everywhere. I'm NULL at everything considering any gears, machines, cars and poetry and many other things 
But when you want something and feel like you can do it and certain people (here I'll really appreciate Rhia's help) say that you shouldn't be all that enthusiastic just because you're a female, that's hard. I have no idea how to defend myself in that situation. Start arguing? - That's pointless.

Anyway, why on earth am I so talkative today???


----------



## Dragon

talkative is somewhat good...

well, shush, I am going 2 with my usual reasoning 4 almost everything and say; ppl r stupid. the person that said that obviously isn't worth wasting time on, they are biased and... wel, stupid. they r wrong. girls r smarter  actually, not necessarily, it depends on the person, and most ppl would say that girls r smarter in general, but not really, it all depends on the person... wait, y am I telling u this? u already know this stuff! arggh!!~*bangs head on desk*~ 

sometimes it's good 2 b a little violent.... I punch walls....and one time I broke a ring bc I punched a refrigerator, but I definantly felt better afterwards


----------



## Rhiannon

> today a person whom I respect very much kinda said that boys are smarter than girls. No matter how hard-working, motivated and talented girls are.



Oooh, watch me kick him halfway to Canada! Grrrrrr. That was an unworthy statement, and while of course I'm not in a position to judge, sounds like it would have been made by a biased, unworthy person. I hope it was merely an aberration!



> Girls don't have to prove anything, and they shouldn't have to either. Whoever said that is a little shallow and doesn't know what he is talking about.



We love you, Bran. You can tell your girlfriend from me that she lucked out. 



> *Thinks Rhi has a violent mean streak?*



You bet your sweet whiskers. But I only hurt stupid people.





> But when you want something and feel like you can do it and certain people (here I'll really appreciate Rhia's help) say that you shouldn't be all that enthusiastic just because you're a female, that's hard. I have no idea how to defend myself in that situation. Start arguing? - That's pointless.



Don't let the [insert naughty word meaning of illegitmate birth here] get you down, Shush! You don't have to prove _anything_. If those [insert similar naughty word, this time accusing their mothers of promiscuity here] don't realize that you are an incredible person, if they _dare_ try and limit you because you're a woman, then they _aren't worth one single second of your time_. You don't need to argue with him. That's the proverbial pearls-before-swine. Swine aren't worth your attention. You can be _anything you want_, and if they try and tell you different, I recommend decapitation. For them, that is. You don't _need_ to defend yourself. You just need to go out and be _you_ and knock them all dead. 

And don't give up on 'making something of your life'; and there's something you want to do, go out and do it. But if you get married and have fifteen great kids, you've made something of your life too, haven't you? So go out and be whatever you want!


----------



## Kailita

My gosh, you can guys can rant a lot in the matter of the few days in which I was absent.

And Rhi...your ranting is absolute poetry.  And your ENGLISH COMP teacher!! GAHH! *Bangs head against wall* I feel your pain.

Shushy, I would give you advice.......but just listen to Rhi.  You are _wonderful_ and we love you and you've already made an impact in my life so don't give up. 

Okay. My turn to rant.

Ahem.

I have returned to the evil hellhole also known as highschool. Ugh. Enough said. (But I'll go on...just because you all love to hear me ramble, right?  ) Everyone who's been listening to me in June knows that two of my best friends moved away this summer. I've been swinging back and forth between devastation and apathy...neither of which is consoloing me much. The past few days have been total agony. I keep passing places where we used to hang out...I keep seeing boys who look like them...and every time I turn the corner to pass by their old locker area, I _know_ that they're not going to be there, but I just can't kill the hope that maybe, just maybe...

But then I turn the corner. And of course they're not there.

Everything is so different. I hate it. Last year school, despite all the hard/boring classes, was fun for me. This year it's just tedious. Rhi, this is the opposite of being the military kid who moves away - it's the friend who gets left behind. At least you get to start over completely...maybe even view it as an adventure, with a chance to start over. For me, it's the same old existence, just with a couple of huge gaping voids where people I love should be. Sigh. End rant.


----------



## Kailita

Rant #2 (Also known as On Second Thought) ---> Where the dickens is Jam? I haven't seen her around here in ages...


----------



## Rhiannon

Re Rant # 1: Aw! *hugs Kaia* I know all about that nastyness. I got left behind too, which is the problem with being a military kid making friends who are military kids. 

Re Rant # 2: She's about- not on the forum much, but she pops up on MSN IM every once in a while.



> And Rhi...your ranting is absolute poetry. And your ENGLISH COMP teacher!! GAHH! *Bangs head against wall* I feel your pain.



Isn't it awful? At least we're going to be writing tomorrow...And thankee *blush*


----------



## BranMuffin

School= bad thing .



> We love you, Bran. You can tell your girlfriend from me that she lucked out.



She knows , and takes advantage of it quite frequently. 



> sometimes it's good 2 b a little violent.... I punch walls....and one time I broke a ring bc I punched a refrigerator, but I definantly felt better afterwards



I had a headache once and was feeling a little out of the ordinary(aren't I supposed to feel that way?), so I asked my friend if I could hit my head on his Chevy Blazer. Being not so bright at the time, I SLAMMED my head against the thick metal door jam.....and dented it in pretty bad(the door jam not my head). I didn't have a headache anymore but the next three days my left hand was a little numb and it tingled every once and a while. Hey, I was at a hard core show, so it was alright. Right?
I worried my friends a little after that cause I stumbled back a bit and seeing as I made the whole truck shake they were a little worried...I was ok though. Then I went back into the show. Good times. Good times.


----------



## Annushka

First of all - thank you guys for all those things you said!!! (Kaili, have I really made an impact on your life?) 

Second - I'm absolutely sure that the worst thing in the world is when people leave In time you just get used to their absence, but it still hurts. Kaili, you'll just have this special place in your heart for them! And will be unbelievably happy when you finally see them again

Bran, that's scary. You slammed your head SO hard that your left hand was tickling? Please don't do that again. That's kinda dangerous! There's a much less harmful thing to do when you feel like being violent - I tear paper in pieces. Very calming But I guess for a big guy like you it wouldn't be satisfying at all


----------



## Rhiannon

No! Bad Bran! Do not dent other people's cars! 

It sounds like you gave yourself a concussion. Very bad Bran. It's probably good you have a girlfriend who's smarter than you. She can protect you from yourself 

I really like to rip fabric. It's incredibly soothing. I also like doing pen and ink pictures, big spaces of black and white...


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> * I know all about that nastyness. I got left behind too, which is the problem with being a military kid making friends who are military kids.*


Agh! For once in my life, I understand why the base kids are so seclusive and keep to themselves and are mostly homeschooled. I used to think (about three years ago) that they were just stuck up or something. But no. They're being smart. They're saving themselves from heartache. Aghhh. One of my friends (one who is NOT a base kid) and I have this kind of grim joke that we're never making friends with military kids again...that if we ever meet someone really fun and interesting that we want to be friends with, the first thing we'll ask them is, "Are you in any way, shape, or form affiliated with the military?" and if they answer yes (after giving us a weird look), we'll just walk away and say, "Oh, sorry, can't associate with base kids." Of course we would never do that. But I've already lost (*counts*)...five friends due to moving from the military over the years...and I just don't think I'll be able to handle anymore.

And then at the end of THIS year, ANOTHER of my friends (also has a dad in the military - ugh) is moving! It's too late to stop associating with him, heh. I've known him since the seventh grade, and we're all way too deep into the friendship anyhow. But in the midst of my mourning for my other friends, I forgot that Jacob is moving at the end of this year. That just hit me the other day. Urgh. WHY? Why why why...it's so frustrating...I just...ack, ergh, gah...*goes and tears paper*.

(That actually is a very good stress-reliever. I do that also, Shush. I write whatever is stressing me in big bold black letters on paper, then rip the paper up. Or I go and practice with my javelin. )



> _Originally posted by Annushka_
> *(Kaili, have I really made an impact on your life?) *


Yes, you have! I don't have that many - okay, I don't have _any_ friends outside of America, besides through TTF. So getting a different point of view besides the normal, predictable American one is very refreshing. And plus, I love your Shushyness  - the way you're sweet and friendly and dependable. Those kind of things mean a lot to me!



> _Originally posted by Shush_
> *I'm absolutely sure that the worst thing in the world is when people leave In time you just get used to their absence, but it still hurts. Kaili, you'll just have this special place in your heart for them! And will be unbelievably happy when you finally see them again*


Yes...I know I'll see one of them again for certain (the one that I'm starting to fall for *blush*). He calls me every week and we've been writing/e-mailing a lot. I've also kept up contact with my other friend, so the communication is still definitely there. It's just...different. Of course. The thing is...I don't _want_ to get used to their absence. Part of me would rather just miss them every day than adjust to life without them and forget the way things were. I don't know...I don't want to be miserable. But I don't want to forget.

Bran. You are crazy.  But also a typical male.  Heh. Just don't do that kind of stuff too much. It kills brain cells...and you need all the ones you can get.  *Maniacal-middle-sister-type teasing*


----------



## Annushka

> Yes...I know I'll see one of them again for certain (the one that I'm starting to fall for *blush*). He calls me every week and we've been writing/e-mailing a lot. I've also kept up contact with my other friend, so the communication is still definitely there. It's just...different. Of course. The thing is...I don't want to get used to their absence. Part of me would rather just miss them every day than adjust to life without them and forget the way things were. I don't know...I don't want to be miserable. But I don't want to forget.



I know how that goes. I never wanted to rearrange my life or forget the people who left the country. I just got used to their absence. Without any wishes. Whenever he calls or I call I have this feeling that nothing has changed, we're still the same, but in everyday life it's not like that at all. And that's what I hate the most. The risk that you will change in different directions is huge



> Yes, you have! I don't have that many - okay, I don't have any friends outside of America, besides through TTF. So getting a different point of view besides the normal, predictable American one is very refreshing. And plus, I love your Shushyness - the way you're sweet and friendly and dependable. Those kind of things mean a lot to me!



I feel exactly the same way. It's like a whole big world that I'd never know if I wasn't here. 
My Shushyness! Sounds really nice 
One more little question - what do you mean by dependable?


----------



## Rhiannon

> Agh! For once in my life, I understand why the base kids are so seclusive and keep to themselves and are mostly homeschooled. I used to think (about three years ago) that they were just stuck up or something. But no. They're being smart. They're saving themselves from heartache. Aghhh. One of my friends (one who is NOT a base kid) and I have this kind of grim joke that we're never making friends with military kids again...that if we ever meet someone really fun and interesting that we want to be friends with, the first thing we'll ask them is, "Are you in any way, shape, or form affiliated with the military?" and if they answer yes (after giving us a weird look), we'll just walk away and say, "Oh, sorry, can't associate with base kids." Of course we would never do that. But I've already lost (*counts*)...five friends due to moving from the military over the years...and I just don't think I'll be able to handle anymore.



Aw *hugs Kaia* It's awful, isn't it? Why d'you think I'm an internet junkie? (aside from the little I-have-no-life thing). I have two close friends. Just two. I have another circle of close friends, most of them met on the internet. Then I have another circle of friends, from forums and such. I cope. I know how to go to movies and restaurants by myself (take a book). 

So, if I weren't a military kid, I _might_ not be outcasty at all. I might be *gasp* preppy. I might not even be over-weight, since I gained weight when we moved and/or when I was depressed. But you know, 'that which does not kill me makes me stronger'. I'm glad I am who I am, because I like being me. And if there were some rough spots getting here...well, they're part of me now. 

Bran, she's right. A little bump on the head kills 500 brain cells. I saw it on the Discovery channel so I know it's so.


----------



## My_Precious

Annushka, I like your avatar. Who is the kitten dreaming about exactly? 
Well, I have to say that my new rant will be about the cost of the college books... How come a book that is barely an inch thick costs $90??!!! And silly me thought that going to a local college instead of the one I was planning on going to would help me to save some money. So far I spent the money that I haven't even earned yet... Argh. 
Being young and poor isn't exactly what I thought about when I moved here...


----------



## Talierin

Eep, I'm glad mine weren't that much! around 40 for inch thick comp book, and 11 for a little skinny thing, and I think my inbetween sized one was 30-35, so not bad for me...


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *Annushka, I like your avatar. Who is the kitten dreaming about exactly?
> *



You're originally from Russia, aren't you? Yay, I finally found someone!!! 
Well, I think the kitty is dreaming about a big-big plate with something yammy


----------



## My_Precious

Lol, yes, I am from Russia. (Born there)
Well, judging by my cat, the plate of something yammy would include crawling and jumping things... , ....and toothpaste.


----------



## Dragon

erm..... toothpaste?...your cat eats....toothpaste?


----------



## My_Precious

Toothpaste, minty gum, sweet peas, canned corn, red starburst, and licks the glossy covering on the photos, and also likes those green face masks...   
Aside from that he is really picky in his food.


----------



## Annushka

My friend had a dog who just loved soap!

Muffy loves chocolate ice-cream. But I've read somewhere that sweet isn't good for cats or something like that. 

Exactly where in Russia were you born (if it's not a secret)?


----------



## Turin

Back to the subject of ranting, I don't like spoiled little kids that start crying if they don't get what they want, I HATE rednecks and mexican people(no offence) that play loud anoying stupid music in there cars and at the beach. I hate spongebob with all my heart! I like Patrick though. I also hate R&B kinda music and the people that sing it. There'll be more rantings later.


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *
> Exactly where in Russia were you born (if it's not a secret)?  *


No, it is not...
I was born in Moscow, but then we moved to Kazakhstan to my Grandparents. Back then USSR still existed, so it didn't really mattered--everything was the same everywhere...


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *No, it is not...
> I was born in Moscow, but then we moved to Kazakhstan to my Grandparents. Back then USSR still existed, so it didn't really mattered--everything was the same everywhere... *



Moscow is beautiful. But I love Leningrad better It has this special mood. You feel like home there! So, you're not planning to visit Russia any time soon?



> Back to the subject of ranting, I don't like spoiled little kids that start crying if they don't get what they want, I HATE rednecks and mexican people(no offence) that play loud anoying stupid music in there cars and at the beach. I hate spongebob with all my heart! I like Patrick though. I also hate R&B kinda music and the people that sing it. There'll be more rantings later.



I've a question - who are rednecks? And are they and mexicans the only ones playing loud music in public?


----------



## My_Precious

I always thought that Redneck were...eh.."country people from the south without any...intelligence". At least that's my impression... Am I right? Do they have to be from the south, or it doesn't matter?

No, I'm not planning on going to Moscow any time soon. I really want to though (It is beatiful there, and it does feel like home there for me), but I don't have any money for the ticket, and with the college and all I don't really have any time either.


----------



## BranMuffin

The stereotypical Redneck are the ones who listen to country music(nothing wrong with that, though), wear wranglers, a cowboy hat, and drive a big jacked-up truck with big wheels. There is also the Rednecks who are not so socially alert either, I think those are the ones Turin was talking about.
No they aren't the only ones who play their music loud. I guess Turin hasn't been driving enough to know that. Or maybe they were the ones that were bothering him at the time.



> Bran, she's right. A little bump on the head kills 500 brain cells. I saw it on the Discovery channel so I know it's so.



Ok. That explains a lot then...



> Bran. You are crazy. But also a typical male. Heh. Just don't do that kind of stuff too much. It kills brain cells...and you need all the ones you can get.



True, true, I won't, and thanks a lot.



> It sounds like you gave yourself a concussion. Very bad Bran. It's probably good you have a girlfriend who's smarter than you. She can protect you from yourself



LOL, very, very true.



> But I guess for a big guy like you it wouldn't be satisfying at all



Nope, it wouldn't. I was acting strange at the time, I think something was put into my drink.

Rant/Saddened-> My girlfriend has left for college...She now lives about two hours away, in St. Augustine(very pretty city, romanticle). But I gave her a stuffed lion before she went away(its just like me squishy, hairy face, big, soft, etc.). We can still talk via phone and e-mail, but as it has been said it's not the same. Especially since holding her and holding the computer aren't quite the same...


----------



## Turin

Your discription was about right, except the ones down here wear nascar hats, white ribbed tank tops, tight jeens and yes cowboy boots with jacked up chevys and country music, sometimes flying the confederate flag.


----------



## Dragon

> Especially since holdong her and holdong the computer aren't quite the same...



I should certainly hope not!

I'm sorry bran, that's not good   

rednecks are deplorable creatures.

there are ppl of all sorts who play their music loud, I've always wanted 2 blast classical music whenever I get 2 a corner where sum1s blasting rap or heavy metal or something....

I got Stizzle 2 do it (his brother has a tricked-out stereo system) but I still wanna do it 4 myself


----------



## Turin

I don't really mind when someones blasting rap or rock cause I like that kinda music, unless the bass is rattling my brain.


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *Rant/Saddened-> My girlfriend has left for college...She now lives about two hours away, in St. Augustine(very pretty city, romanticle). But I gave her a stuffed lion before she went away(its just like me squishy, hairy face, big, soft, etc.). We can still talk via phone and e-mail, but as it has been said it's not the same. Especially since holdong her and holdong the computer aren't quite the same... *



Poor BranMuffin.... I know how you're feeling now, unfortunatly..... *mutters something about long distances*


----------



## Dragon

erg, it's not the distance here, it's the age and parental units  

horribly unfair


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *there are ppl of all sorts who play their music loud, I've always wanted 2 blast classical music whenever I get 2 a corner where sum1s blasting rap or heavy metal or something....
> 
> I got Stizzle 2 do it (his brother has a tricked-out stereo system) but I still wanna do it 4 myself *



I do it with Classical, Rock, Alternative, Techno(at times), and my favorite the Space Ghost/Brak CDs. I seem to get really weird looks when I play "Don't Touch Me" really loud. I don't know why.



> I don't really mind when someones blasting rap or rock cause I like that kinda music



Rock=good
Rap=bad



> unless the bass is rattling my brain.



Why do you have a fish in your head???

Tal, aren't you coming down in Dec. though? Yes, long distances aren't the best for relationships.

It's ok, D. One day...one day....

I'm going to visit my girlfriend on Saturday!!!!


----------



## Turin

Some rap is good, like POD and Supertones, even some 50cent.


----------



## BranMuffin

POD=not rap
Supertones=definetly not rap
Pod=Alternative rap- BIG difference
Supertones= SKA, nowhere near rap, and Tal and Mac will agree with me on this one.
50 cent? Don't care...I don't think I've heard them.

My philosophy on the genre of rap is that: You can't spell crap without rap.


----------



## Talierin

Supertones are DEFINITELY NOT RAP! Well, ok, a couple of their songs (think Chase the Sun) are rappish, but it's a sort of reggae/southern california style smoother rap, a non-angry kind.


And yes, I am coming in Dec, but it's still a long ways off *sigh*


----------



## Annushka

Isn't 50 Cent that scary looking guy with *In the club* song?
I am not really good at defying what style the group is. It's all so mixed nowadays.

I've never heard of Supertones. But POD is quite interesting.


----------



## Turin

Alright just forget everything I said about rap, I like some of it that doesn't mean that you have to like it. And yes 50cent did sing "in the club".


----------



## My_Precious

I like 50 Cent's stomach... You can use it as a washing board...


----------



## Dragon

I. Hate. Word problems.

They are the bane of my existence.

I just spent 4 hours on 20 problems.

The most I have ever spent on a homework assignment before is 30 minutes.

That was 50 equations.

These 20 problems took *4 hours*!

Words are not numbers.

Do they not understand that?


----------



## My_Precious

You have to do word problems in high school? For what class?


----------



## Turin

Another of my rantings, I hate the narrarator(sp) on most of the special features on TTT, he doesn't pronounce anything right for example he calls the people of Rohan the Rohans when the correct word is Rohirim(sp). (I know I suck a spelling)


----------



## Turin

The movie I hate with all my being is "I am Sam", I cannot express my frustration with it, and all of its kind(emotional movies). I can never bare to watch them because there so embarassing.

PS- Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Kailita

Rant #1 (aka "Why I haven't been around for a while"): My schoolwork is _killing_ me. Chemistry. Algebra II. AP European History. _Just kill me and put me out of my misery!_ And that's just three out of the six! The others aren't too bad - Dance, Honors English, Spanish II - but they still involve homework (yes, even dance - getting down those moves takes lots of practice at home). I divide my waking moments between eating, breathing, school, and homework - trying to slip a little bit of sleeping in there when I can. Urgh. So my occurences here - which were about three times a day back in summer - will probably be reduced to about once a week. Thank God for the weekend. 

Rant #2: Remember my little fit about base brats and people moving, blah and etc.? And remember that friend of mine who's joining with me to keep from associating with military kids? (Her name is Jill, for further reference.) _Well_. There is a new girl in our chemistry class. She just moved here from Japan (though she speaks perfect English and has been in American school districts all her life). She is very very nice, and Jill and I were showing her around the other day, and she was telling us all the places she's lived before Japan - Hawaii, Chicago, and so on. 

So Jill mused aloud, "Wow, you've lived everywhere!"

And the girl smiled and said, "Yes, my dad is in the military."



*Bangs head repeatedly against wall*

Needless to say, I stopped in my tracks and went straight into a royal fit. 

"Wait, _what_??? Are you telling me...are you telling me...you're a...a..._nooo_, no no no no no, no you _can't_ be a base brat, you're way too nice..."

The poor girl looked at me like I had forgotten to take medication or something. Jill just sighed and humored me, trying to explain our past situation. So the girl smiled and took a stab at cheering me up, saying, "Well...I'll hopefully be staying until the end of the year..."

I moaned. She'll leave about the same time as my other friend whose dad is in the military.

Why, oh why are these base kids attracted to me like magnets? This is just my luck...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Real Life RANTING:


WHY THE BLOODY HELL CAN'T PEOPLE DO THE DISHES?! OR THROW THINGS AWAY?!? 
My god...my roommate is sooo awful. He takes advantage of me and the fact that I'll clean things up. My dad's out of town so he thinks he can get by without doing the work...since he's older by about 13 years, and 6'4" and burly I don't feel quite comfortable to yell at him to get to work the way my dad does...but that might be cos my dad's just as tall, just as muscly, and 13 years older than our roommate. *sigh*

I'm pretty ticked off at the little wanker right now...he makes a sandwhich and then doesn't put the mustard knife in the dishwasher. INSTEAD...he tosses it in the sink when putting it away to be washed would only require him moving about 2 inches and waste no energy at all.

And he likes to slack off on his job too. He got "sick" and couldn't work and then his first day back he got "injured" for which he's getting worker's comp...and that's a load of bull too because if he can go to the gym with his "injury" he can damn well work with it! GAH! And yet he uses his injury as an excuse for not cleaning...

I was gone for 4.5 days and when I came back the garbage was overflowing, there were soda cans on the counter, food on the floor, and the milk had gone sour and was left in the fridge. And then over this past week I've been working, going back to my mum's and then coming back the next morning...and EACH TIME I COME BACK THERE'S MORE GARBAGE, AND MORE DISHES, AND MORE CRUD EVERYWHERE!!!

This guy needs to learn some respect...Especially when I'm trying to sleep, for example, and he feels the need to: talk on the phone in his loudest outdoor voice (he hasn't mastered the concept that when you're on the phone you only have to talk in a normal voice for them to hear you...seriously he reminds me of when the Weasley's called Harry and were shouting into the phone at the tops of their lungs cos they didn't know how it worked), was throwing balls to the dog so that she ran up and down the hall RIGHT OUTSIDE MY DOOR to go and fetch them, AND had his stupid bad rap music playing at full volume. WHILE I WAS TRYING TO SLEEP. He does this when I'm watching important programs, writing important papers, and reading important books too. I HATE IT!


----------



## Turin

Hmm, sounds like my family, people like that were put on this earth for one reason, to teach you patients, thats how my dad is, my brother is always in his room playing gamecube or something and I'm in the main living area(on the computer), so my dad gets mad at me for not sweeping emptying the garbage wash the dishes(by hand) ect... So I end up doing all my brothers work.


----------



## Turin

My dad's done it again, my brother is in his room sleeping(or pretending to) and my dad asked me to mop the floor. Why should I do everyone elses work when there just laying in bed? Totally pointless and random, just like my dad.


----------



## Dragon

that's terrible guys, wonks, can u possibly get another roommate? is this for college or just whatever? *is confuzzled*


----------



## stizzle

arrrgghh!!!!! i havnt talked to D today....arrgh
people keep getting me present and i didnt ask for any!!!!!!
all i wanted was 14 shades of gray by staind but people keep getting me more stuff.....my birthday is tomorrow so why are peopel giving me stuff yesterday and today?
birthdays are evil....i dont deserve persents what makes people think that?
i mean wouldnt it make more sense if they gave my mom presents? shes the one who gave birth that day not me me!
it was a lot harder on her...and she has also had to put up with me for the last 15 years
......after i get over the frustration of not deserving stuff im all like "hey wait...dude! i just got a crap load of new stuff ...i feel like havin a par-tay" but by that time my birthdays already gone ....oh bother!


----------



## Dragon

it's not wether u deserve them, it's wether we want to splurge on u or not.  

u cannot deny gifts. if you do not want them, give them to the needy! ~*is referring to herself*~(  nudge, nudge) j/k

maybe I will give ur mom ur present... ~*looks extremely thoughtful*~


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I can't really get another roommate sadly...so I guess I'm just stuck with the stupidity.
Also I'm not supposed to buy groceries...and so my stupid roommate is so lazy he hasn't shopped in decades...
And now we're out of dishwashing deteregent...and I can't do dishes.
THE SCHMUCK!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

> The stereotypical Redneck are the ones who listen to country music(nothing wrong with that, though), wear wranglers, a cowboy hat, and drive a big jacked-up truck with big wheels.



No no...That is a stereo-typical _Southerner_. Precious was right. A Redneck is a general gross country idiot of the Southern variety. A hick might wear wranglers, a cowboy hat, and a big jacked-up truck with big wheels, but he won't necassarily also be a redneck. 

I know these things. I live. My cousins are hicks. Some of my cousins are rednecks. The closest most of my cousins have come to the ocean is the Gulf of Mexico.



> there are ppl of all sorts who play their music loud



Liiiike...me! I like my music loud. But not inconsiderately loud. Mostly I listen to it really loud on headphones. 



> I've always wanted 2 blast classical music whenever I get 2 a corner where sum1s blasting rap or heavy metal or something....



Better make it opera- blow their eardrums!

Kaia, base kids are just _nice_, most of them. Or I'm nice, anyway. But they tend to be friendly on account of they _have_ to be. But still, poor Kaia. 

EVIL WONKS ROOMMATE! KILL! Shall I come kick him around for you, Wonks?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YES!!! PLEASE KICK HIM!!! 

And Rhia, I like loud music too...but never on headphones. I wanna hear when I'm 75!


----------



## Dragon

kick, I think, is not good enough


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *I like my music loud. But not inconsiderately loud. Mostly I listen to it really loud on headphones. *


I like loud music.  I try not to blast it on my headphones though, for sake of my poor ears. I do most of my blasting on the sterio in my room. Much funness. 



> _Originally posted by Rhi_
> *Kaia, base kids are just nice, most of them. Or I'm nice, anyway. But they tend to be friendly on account of they have to be. But still, poor Kaia. *


Yes, *sigh* poor Kaia.  Yes, Rhi, you're very nice.  I just wish that the base kids around here weren't - then it would be easier to avoid them and they could keep to themselves and I wouldn't be so sad when they leave. Meh. But I guess it's inevitable. I might as well just plunge myself into it now and worry about hurting when it comes. 

If kick is not good enough for this roommate, I think Rhi should bring out the sledgehammer...

By the way, Rhi, are you back for good now?  We missed you! And I am in need of advice for how to deal with this boyfriend of D's...you'll have to see the V-Day thread... *Has been very evil lately...*


----------



## Rhiannon

> kick, I think, is not good enough



Good point. Where's my cat o' nine tails? I can never find the thing when I need it....*rummages*

I don't listen to my headphones just _real_ loud...but it tends to be pretty high. I hate hearing outside sound when I'm listening to music, is the thing. 

I only play my music on the stereo when I'm home alone. That's also the only time I sing.

Yes I'm back for good! Rested, refreshed, and ready to partake of the outcasty goodness...

Mm, baby sis has a _boyfriend_? Well then, shall we start with the rack first, or the thumbscrews?


----------



## YayGollum

Did I already mention my evil roommate? Maybe that was here. Maybe it was somewhere else. oh well. He plays music loud, too. Mostly when I'm trying to sleep. Always at the evil volume that makes it impossible to hear yourself think. He sings at the same time. Doesn't have a beautiful voice, either. Doesn't help.


----------



## Annushka

I'd never wanna live in the same room with a strange person! I mean I can't sleep when someone on the room is NOT sleeping. Plus snoring people are evil. My cousin was visiting me last year. I could easily hear him snoring from the next room! That was awful.

Yay, can't you ask yuor roommate to be more quite?


----------



## Rhiannon

Poor Yay.

I feel for my older brother's room mate  I feel for anyone who has to share living space with any member of my family, actually...

When I go to college I plan to have my sister make a list of my most annoying habits so that my room mate will be prepared, and I asked my sister what she would say. "Um...Charis listens to music, paces, snores...and her stuff _spreeeeads_. She's also constantly breathing!"


----------



## Annushka

LOL, it never crossed my mind that _I_ might be the one to disturb others Yay for you Rhi for benig so much less egocentric than I am


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I could ask the evil person to shush, but then, I keep the television on while he's trying to sleep, so I think we're even. I'm fine with just dealing with it, then ranting about it to people.


----------



## Rhiannon

Heh, I'm not _not_ egocentric, Shush...I've just had roommates for most of my life! And I figure that things like annoying habits are what I'm going to want to know about _them_, so let's get it out in to the open!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay...if I were you I'd say something now...maybe boys don't work the same way girls do...but my roommate used to keep things bottled up and just occasionally rant to friends...but every month like clockwork when she was menstruating she'd have a HUGE BLOWUP at me and let out all that pent-up anger.
If you and your roommate ever get into a fight it might be a lot worse if you don't say something now.
Try to compromise...


----------



## YayGollum

I thought that there already was a compromise. An evil and unspoken one. He turns on an especially loud fan, then starts snoring achingly loudly so he doesn't hear the television when I keep it on all night. I turn around in my bed and plug my ears (even though it doesn't help very much) when he turns his music on way too achingly early in the morning. Sounds fair to me. Even though he's achingly evil, he doesn't seem to me to be the type who'd eventually blow up. I never do.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Well, I was just trying to help offer a compromise solution. But if your system works, and neither of you are likely to blow up, more power to ya!


----------



## Annushka

You never do? You always stay calm and neutral? I wonder how? 

Actually I think that the thing you do is much more evil. It's worse not to let somebody go to sleep than to wake him up in the mornings!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Actually that's not necessarily true...
It depends on if you're a morning person or a night person.
I'm a night person so it's worse to wake me up in the morning.
And Yay seems to be a night person too considering how late he was on TTF when he was back at his home.
But if Yay's up and this guy's asleep AND this guy plays music in the morning sounds like he's probably a morning person.
Which means both are just as bad for the other.


----------



## Annushka

You're probably right! I'm a morning person so I'm ready to kill everyone who won't let me go to sleep! I don't mind waking me up in hte morning at all! 

A really sad situation then!


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I am a night person. He is an evil and sickening and cheerful morning person. I do not understand them. *starts sizzling in the sunlight* Wait. Vampires are evil. oh well. That doesn't mean that they're not smart. Yes, the system works. Neither of us has complained, but it's achingly evident that we both hate each other's evil hobbitses. I wouldn't say that I'm more evil. He falls asleep after about five minutes with his head on the pillow. I stay up all night even after the television's off thanks to his evil snoring.


----------



## Annushka

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Yes, I am a night person. He is an evil and sickening and cheerful morning person. I do not understand them. *starts sizzling in the sunlight* Wait. Vampires are evil. oh well. That doesn't mean that they're not smart. Yes, the system works. Neither of us has complained, but it's achingly evident that we both hate each other's evil hobbitses. I wouldn't say that I'm more evil. He falls asleep after about five minutes with his head on the pillow. I stay up all night even after the television's off thanks to his evil snoring. *




What's there not understandable about morning persons? I can't do anything at night! Well except for sitting here or watching stupid TV. I love to sleep, and if I sleep little I have a headache. Besides it's much better when the day starts early.


----------



## YayGollum

Evil morning people are not understandable because they're *shudders when he thinks of the word* often *has trouble writing it* perky. Ick! Okay, that was sickening. Perky and cheerful. How can they be like that so early in the morning? They naturally wake up at ungodly hours. It makes no sense. They naturally get sleepy just when some good television shows are coming on. Things like that. If they'd adjust their schedule or their internal clock or something, they'd have more fun and be more sensible. Nighttime is just more fun than daytime. I gots to wear sunglasses and squint and things. I'm more relaxed at night. I hope that I'm making any sense at all.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Evil morning people are not understandable because they're *shudders when he thinks of the word* often *has trouble writing it* perky.



Heheheheheheh. Poor Yay.

I am happy for the morning people of the world. Life is easier for them. Stuff gets done and the world turns and there are donusts because of them. But I hate sharing living space with them. 

Not _all_ vampires are evil, Yay. There was a mostly good vampire in _Sunshine_. And _The Dracula Tape_ proves that Dracula was really the hero and Van Helsing was the villian. Doesn't that idea appeal to you???


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Morning people have it easy.
Happy, productive people, who are able to be cheerful *shudders* and accomplish things even at ungodly hours.

Like my sister. She gets up at 5 every day for Drill Team. It's so stupid. But she does it.

Well..it's only stupid cos I tried out and didn't make it. I suppose it's a good thing. Those girls are too conventional for me. And I wouldn't have been happy getting up early and having to listen to their giggling as they primped and curled and flossed and glossed and sparkled and perked their way through the locker rooms after practice every morning.
But still...it kinda hurts to be rejected.

ANYway, I blame my failure as a human in part on the fact that I can't go to bed early OR get up early.

Maybe things would've been different if I were a cheery perky morning person.

I'd probably hate myself even more. But maybe then I wouldn't have ended up so crappy.


----------



## Dragon

gah ~*is a humoungous night person*~

my dad says to ppl all the time that it takes me an hour to wind down and go to bed. HUGE underestimation... wait... ok, yeah, that makes sense, when I am willing myself to go to sleep, adn I have exercised my body and my brain so that I am exhausted in all mannerisms, I still can't sleep. I just kinda lay there, like "come on sleep! come and get it! please? maybe? just a little?" I usually don't fall asleep until around one when I'm trying to, and when I'm thinking about other things, at least 3, and when I don't wanna go 2 sleep, 5, but I can sleep during the day fine. and the morning, I could sleep all day long if my ppl would let me, plus, night is so much prettier and much more peaceful. I would b on here at night, but if someone woke up and found me on the comp I'd prolly b grounded 4 a month. they get angry at the weirdest things... I don't see why being awake is so bad 

oh wait, I had a rant-->

I hate homework.

can't they just make school longer so u dont hafta deal w/ the responsibility?

or maybe they could realize that they are given a certain amount of time everyday in which to teach each day and that after taht we are actually ppl, and not info-spouting-submissive-hooblah machines?

yeah, that.... horriblility


----------



## My_Precious

i've never had trouble falling asleep. In fact, last year during my senior year I would fall asleep during breaks, in class, during lecture...
But I am definitely not a morning person. I cherish every second of my sleep.


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. Good. I haven't noticed a morning person type Outcast yet. Anyways, no, all vampires are evil even if they do things that some insane person might call good. They're too sickeningly popular.


----------



## Niirewen

I'm definately not a morning person. I hate getting up for school so freakishly early. I walk around like a zombie. And I can't stand when people are so cheery in the morning. Good for them, but it's incredibly annoying when all I want to do is sleep.
I always have trouble falling asleep too, Dragon, even when I'm completely exhausted! I hate it! And then I'm always tired during the day..
*sigh* That was my rant for the day.


----------



## Kailita

I'm a morning person. I'm also a night owl. So I get the best of both worlds, but pay for it with a minor form of insomnia.  I'm not _peppy_ in the mornings...but I get up fairly easily. There is one reason for this that can be put into one word - sunrise. If not for the sunrise, I would have no reason to get up early. But sunrises are possibly the most beautiful things on Earth, in my opinion, and I love to see them. For once, the world is peaceful and quiet except for the birds, who always seem so excited to start another day. It's like you get a whole new chance to start over again as that golden pink ball comes up and the stars slowly fade into blue. I love it. 

Unrant ---> Rhi is back! 

Rant ---> Rhi is back.  So now she is contributing to the conversation, which means pages and pages will be written before I can show up again next weekend! Aiieee!


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Anyways, no, all vampires are evil even if they do things that some insane person might call good. They're too sickeningly popular. *



Mmmm... *speaking to herself as she _doesn't want_ to start talking about vampires -she has a big, big problem with them, maybe she's insane (probably) or sickeningly popular too (?)*

Anyway, I suppose I'm some kind of night person, but life must be easier for morning people, as Rhi said. That's not fair. Napoleon said (translates): "The world belongs to those who get up early".


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> * There is one reason for this that can be put into one word - sunrise.
> *



You should go to Alaska during the winter, when I went it never got dark, just a kind of blueish outside. Its hard to go to sleep when the sun never goes down and you can stay up really late and not even know it.


----------



## Niirewen

So I ran 7 miles today without stopping.. I am _so_ tired. I run cross country for my school, and today we went on a 4 mile run, plus I had to run an extra 2 miles because I'm on varsity, and me and two other runners took a wrong turn so we ended up running even farther!!
Sorry I just felt like ranting about that..
Anyway, yeah.. sunrises are awesome.. but I definately don't have the motivation to wake up early enough to see them.


----------



## Dragon

I like sunsets better, I just think they're prettier, plus, u don't hafta get up early 2 c them...

is it just me or do the actually look different? I mean, thinking logically, they shouldn't, bc they're the same thing only in reverse order.... but they don't look the same to me


----------



## Rhiannon

> Rant ---> Rhi is back. So now she is contributing to the conversation, which means pages and pages will be written before I can show up again next weekend! Aiieee!



Well...I could..._try_ and pipe down a bit....

Unrant: Yaaaaaay! I was at Hastings today and the cashier (who is nice, I get her a lot) had an Eowyn button! And she gave it to me! SHE GAVE IT TO ME! Woooohooooo!!!!!! (also have an Aragorn sign from the first movie that the Wal-Mart lady gave me...loooong story).


----------



## Dragon

Hastings? what is this hastings?

rant--->

I lost a homework assignment

I _never_ lose homework

it's due tomorrow

I don't know where it could possibly b if it's not in my backpack

it's about something I'm actually interested in

and I lost it


----------



## Rhiannon

Hastings is a video/rental/bookstore chain we have here, D. It is the _only_ bookstore in town. And their fantasy section is _terrible_. *sigh*

AUGH! Lost homework??? I'm so sorry D! How frustrating!


----------



## Froggum

It's okay, do what i do. just hurry up and re-do it before its time to hand it in. in a hurry it may not be all correct, but its something.  At least you'll have a jump on me- I usually find out I've lost it when I get to class that day! (like last week)


----------



## Dragon

gah!

I found it half way thru the period b4 it was due, so I had about 10 min.s 2 finish it


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Urgh...I keep gaining weight!!!!!
ARRRRRRRRRRRGHHH!
I leave for England in 6 days...*slaps self* STUPID BODY! WHY WON'T YOU GET THIN!??!



YAYAYAYAYAY for sunrise and sunset. I guess I LIKE the feeling of getting up early in the morning cos it feels like you have more time and stuff...but I actually really hate it at the same time.  Eeeeew. I sleep til noon at least. Snaga doesn't get me. He's a night owl too, and NOT a morning person, but he still gets up earlier than I do.


----------



## Dragon

not thinning?

hummmmm.......

I'm pretty sure I've already ranted about this, but Imust do it again.

rant--> all my friends go to a different school. most of them I don't get to see at all. the others I only get to see on the weekends. I never knew 5 days could b so long. I'm miserable at school. I'm getting harassed bc I'm white, and a lot of stupid pigs are racist. I'm getting good grades in school, but I'm doing all my work at the last minute bc I'm depressed and thinking baout other stuff all the time. my french teacher is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stupid, and that used 2 b my favorite class. I don't get 2 take dance or art. if I do take athletics of any sort, I hafta drop computer fundamentals, and computers are the whole reason I'm at this school. the only way I can last thru the day is to keep telling myself that as soon as I get home I get to hear stizzles voice, but that's barely enough. I wanna _see_ him, I wanna _hug_ him and I can't. it's like we're continents apart, but worse, bc I know he's so close! it would only take abou 15 mins for me to get to his house, but I can't! and my mom wont let me go places w/out parents. I asked her if I could go 2 a football game at all my friends school, and she's like "who's parent is gonna b there?" IT'S A SCHOOL SPONSORED EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what she think's is gonna happen when I go to college, but she sure as hell isn't coming with me.she thinks I'm so weak and stupid and ignorant. 

....... I'm gonna stop here, more later

not that u want that, but, the flow of anger is unstoppable


----------



## stizzle

you are not alone in your agony
yes,there are those who do not wish us to be
each day so long,each night i dream of you
no one can break us apart,
though it may help to express our atraction,we are bound through more than our hug and our kiss
you of all people should know this

stay strong
the weekend grows near


----------



## BranMuffin

*Holds out sign with "Awwwww" written on it for audience*
(Yes, its from Shrek)
*Audience obeys "Awwwww"*

I know how you guys both feel. Though my love is two HOURS away. Gah, I hate work and school they take up way too much time. Time we could be spending together. I'm looking forward to the weekend, too. She is coming home for the weekend. YAAAAY!!! It was funny and yet sad that we spent last Saturday together and then on Monday we we're on the phone and slightly upset that it was ONLY Monday. Agh, I wish for an infinite amout of Saturdays, thst would be nice...


----------



## Dragon

I'm right there w/ ya bran

I hate school

blech

saturday! come to me saturday!!!!!!! please? maybe? just a little?

oh poo.

TOMORROW'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!

WHICH MEANS THE DAY AFTER THAT IS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!

YAY

poo. that means I still hafta wait another day tho....


----------



## Turin

School isn't that bad, its just the homework that the teachers hand out like theres no tomorrow, they act like the class they're teaching is the only class that you have and the homework they give you is the only thing that you have to do. Rant over.


----------



## stizzle

no see they know theres a tomorrow,thats when they see if you did your homework or not,so what you said really doesnt make sense now does it


----------



## My_Precious

You know what's frustrating? Having to get up reeeally early to go to school, spending there 7 hours, and then having to go straight to work. And I live that way Mon-Fri. On Sat-Sun I have to get up early to go to work... I am seriously sleep-deprivated.
zzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*slaps self*

I'M STILL NOT THIN!!!!

*sighs*

I've cut back to one meal a day and NO snacking...and I STILL won't get thin!


----------



## Turin

One meal a day? How do you live? I couldn't survive with one meal a day, I eat three meals a day and desert and I'm still not that fat.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That's why I survive on one meal a day...cos I usually DO eat 3 meals a day and desert and I DO get fat...

I mean...I don't weigh 400 pounds or anything...but I'm overweight...and not by a few pounds either...


I mean, I suppose that I can hide it well..but at the same time I don't feel GOOD about myself when I'm this heavy.

Anyway it's not as hard as you might think.

I'm all about delaying satisfaction, the anticipation is sometimes better than getting the thing it is you're waiting for...

So it's really not that hard for me to wait to eat.


The one meal I have is supper.


----------



## Dragon

gah!!!!!! that's terrible!!!!!

how... why.... I mean...???  

can't you... exercise?

it's better than cutting back on food, food is one of the best things in life.... you can't....

gah, I could never diet


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I do excercise...though not as much as I should...

I'm planning on excercising more when I go to England...Snaga's big into hiking and stuff so I plan to go on a lot of long walks and things.

But right now...I'm just cutting back on eating.
I LOVE food...but I know I overeat...*sigh*


----------



## Talierin

Look, just eating one meal a day isn't the way to do it..... try cutting down on porportions and eat better foods. And look up the ChangeOne (I think that's the name of it) Diet on google... my mom did it and it really worked for her. It basically shows you how to eat right and healthy.


----------



## Starflower

you shouldn't starve yourself girl, that's not the way to lose weigth, you'll just end up hungry and tired and ill...

why not try weight watchers ? they do a program for you , you can eat regular meals, just different stuff. A persons normal daily calorie intake should be around 2000 calories when youre on a diet, and no way are you getting that jsut on supper!
did you know that an average chocolate bar has about 70 calories, but a bottle of diet coke has about 2? ( can you tell my addiction is cocacola?) anyways.. snacking is good, its even essential for your wellbeing, just snack halthy, fruit, veggies, fat free yoghurts ...there is so much stuff out there you can eat with a good conscience... 
i tried eating just once a day, didn't work, only made me hungrier !!! 




Starflower


----------



## Starflower

i am sooo tired... only another 1hr and 13 minutes to go , then i get to go home and sleeeeeeeeeep 
it being 5.48 am in london .. 

sorry, need to let it out every now and then 




Starflower


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I don't really have time to start a huge program as I leave town next week...

This is just a way for me to control how much I take in...because I don't really get hungry during the day, but I eat anyway.

One meal is good for me right now...but I'm not starving myself. If I get hungry I eat...
And I'm not about to have an eating disorder...my dad had one and nearly died...
Anyway, I'm fine really. 
It's just that if I have 3 meals a day, I tend to eat snacks too much too...because I eat three meals even when I'm not hungry...
So this pretty much helps me eat only when I'm hungry, rather than because I think I SHOULD be eating.


----------



## Arebeth

Rant>>> My mother told me yesterday that she was expecting me to become a doctor or an engineer. I've got the choice. Great.
I don't know why I've always had the bad idea of being good at maths and sciences. (I'm also good at French and foreign languages, but that doesn't seem to interest anyone, for some reason). She keep telling me: "If you do anything else you will end up without work and it won't be my fault, I warned you."
But I don't want to be an engineer or doctor or anything like that! I want to talk, I want to meet people...
I was planning to study law or economics, maybe politics. I mean, it's not so bad, is it? (I gave up for a long time the idea of doing anything artistic of my life. At least nobody will stop me writing.)
And she's a painter!
Worse of all, I'm starting believing her. When I think that as a child I would be an actress or a singer or a writer... That's losing some illusions...


----------



## Annushka

Wonks! I hear you! That problem has been with me for all my life I hate it, but it's simply a matter of choice! You want this. you have to not have that! And by that I mean many yummy things that really used to make my life so much more fun! But the fact is that I tend to gain weight the second I start to eat more. So I just watch everything I eat! Sometimes I feel kinda sick and unhappy because I LOVE chocolate and all kinds of cakes and ice-cream and many many other things!!! I don't starve though, but I have my special eating program. So now I'll just shut up cause I can go on forever

Law, Economy and political science are great! Besides, to be happy and satisfied every person should do what he/she wants to do in his/her life. Right??!


----------



## ely

*One (big) rant...*

Well, it's better to share them. First, that's the thread for it and second, a shared trouble is only half a trouble...  

I hate people who stand on stairs. In the middle of stairs or in extremely narrow places. Sometimes I feel I would like to hit them. There are awfully many people at my school. You have to stand in line to enter the school-house and I better don't mention the queues for lunch - they're nightmares, and they don't move. And stairs, of course, are also overcrowded. And then your going down the stairs, crowds of people everywhere around you, you can't change your course, you are having major trouble not to be pushed down the stairs and then... bang! there are people standing in the middle of the stairs - they don't move, they even don't think of moving, they are just standing there and they get angry when others push them just a little. So, you're in the middle of the stairs, there are people everywhere around you and those behind you are angry that you don't move. And in front of you there are two-three people talking, laughing and the idea of moving never even crosses their minds. Pure evil.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah! Thank you! Yes, the achingly evil people like that are pure evil. Sometimes they even look in the direction of the poor and innocent people that are going up or down the stairs. It is possible to find a more suitable place to talk about whatever boring subjects they like to talk about.


----------



## Rhiannon

Wonks, skipping meals probably is _keeping_ you from losing weight- it slows your metabolism and your body retains more fat. Eating something light in the morning would probably help. I really like the Weight Watchers program- it goes slowly, but steadily (and it would go faster if I would do better about doing what I'm supposed to), and it is _not_ dangerous to your health (unlike the Atkins Diet. EVERYBODY, DO NOT DO THE ATKINS DIET! IT'S NOT GOOD FOR YOU!). 

Arebeth, that is _evil_. Evil! Unfortunately I have no advice. I would say ignore her, but if she's going to be paying for your education, that might not work. Because you do need the education bit.

Rant: People at crowded museum exhibits who get right up in front of whatever it is everyone is trying to look at and _stay there_ for_ever_ while they scrutinize the whatever-it-is. There were several of these at the Quest for Immortality exhibit I went to yesterday. Augh! (other than that, it was an awesome exhibit)


----------



## Kailita

Solution to getting past annoying people standing in the middle of the stairs: Hop on the stair rail and slide past them. 

Rant I ---> *Has never been to an Art Museum...is incredibly deprived.* 

Rant II ---> Did you know that for each soda bottle you recycle in California, you only get 2.5 cents? _Two point five!_ What kind of a figure is that? How are they supposed to pay you half a cent?? In Oregon they're twice that much...then again, if I drove to Oregon to recycle my bottles, I'd probably waste more money in gas than I'd gain in bottle money. Anyway...yeah. I recycled 40 bottles today. I got one measly dollar.


----------



## Arebeth

You are paid for recycling bottles???

For the people in the middle of the stairs, does it also work when you're going upstairs?


----------



## Kailita

Oh yes...I always forget that some of the newer Outcasts don't know about my bottle obsession...

I used to collect bottles, Arebeth, and let them all pile up in my locker. The reason why is a bit strange and kind of a long story, but that doesn't matter anyway, the point is that I had loads and loads of bottles.  Now I'm recycling them and making money, no matter how tiny and insignificant.  And yeah, you get money for recycling plastic bottles and aluminum cans over here in the states, even though it's only a couple cents. Still, it adds up eventually.

As for sliding _up_ stair rails...I've been wishing that that were possible for years. Sigh. Sliding down is so fun...sliding up would just be awesome. Stupid laws of gravity...*mutters*


----------



## Dragon

oh, it's entirely possible, K, it just takes a lot of work *has done it b4, takes a looooong time*

how have you never.... never bbeeennn.... toa .....um...... *has nervous breakdown*

um, what exactly is the atkins diet, rhi?


----------



## Annushka

I haven't heard of it too. Diets are evil. They make you feel not normal and frustrated I'd never ever diet in my lie. Besides they're useless, cause the moment you stop it the weight goes up again!


----------



## Rhiannon

The Atkins diet is the current big fad diet. 

Poor Kaia! I haven't been to many museums either *sigh* I love museums! I love historical districts, too.

And my uncle cuts pennies in half  He keeps a few in his wallet to leave as tips when he gets bad service.


----------



## Arebeth

I diet once. The whole point was to drink two bottles of water a day. (1,5 l each)


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. No, sliding down rails is too scary. You could fall off. Anyways, the evil people on stairs are sometimes leaning up against the rails. oh well. I know nothing about diets. The only thing I can remember of any relative of mine trying to do something about their weight was when my evil mom lady did some aerobic type things. That is also scary. Exercise is bad. Be happy with what you are. Couch potatoes are fun.


----------



## ely

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> Ick. No, sliding down rails is too scary. You could fall off. Anyways, the evil people on stairs are sometimes leaning up against the rails. oh well. I know nothing about diets. The only thing I can remember of any relative of mine trying to do something about their weight was when my evil mom lady did some aerobic type things. That is also scary. Exercise is bad. Be happy with what you are. Couch potatoes are fun.



Yep, yep, yep... now you finally say something that I don't have to argue against.  

I once had a diet. I ate loads of green salad and meat twice a day. It was about 3-4 years ago. No I'm finally able to start eating green salad again without feeling sick.  

I'm sleepy. I should go to bed...

PS "Be happy with what you are." very wise sentence, very wise...


----------



## YayGollum

I'm sure that the sleepiness just got to you. I'll seem more offensive in the morning.


----------



## Turin

Rant of the day: I just did a bike race and it was so hard! And I have 7 more of them throughout the state, and the end of the series is at the same course, I was so tired!


----------



## stizzle

this has to stop!
its killing us both and we just spent the afternoon crying with each other
its only 15 minutes there has to be a way for us to see each other more often


NEED HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Talierin

You should be glad you get to see her once a week or so... I still have three months to go before I'll get to go visit my bf for a couple weeks


----------



## BranMuffin

Yay! Unrant--> I got to see my GF this weekend!!!!! And tonight, too!!!!!

I feel sorry for you Tal. Really I do.

D, the Atkins diet is where you don't eat much if any carbohydrates(breads, pasta, potatoes, etc.). Since your body burns off these sugars first then uses up fat then proteins, the idea is not to have many carbs to burn up and then essentially your body will have to use the fat you have stored up. I have a friend who did do the diet and lost around 60 lbs. but he lost if rather quickly so I don't think it will last that long.
I think the best way to lose weight the right way is to eat right and exercise. The Atkins idea will work but I think they take it to the extreme. I still try to cut down on the carbs because I really don't need the excess fat.
And if all else fails just take my phliosphy: A waist is a terrible thing to mind!
I agree Yay, couch potatoes are fun. Viva la spuds!


----------



## Annushka

What exactly couch potatoes are??? 

And you're right! Eating right and exercises! But exercising is a bit less effective. Though it makes you feel very good and happy


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. No. Exercising makes you hot and sweaty and miserable. oh well. Couch potatoes are people who enjoy sitting on couches. I guess they could be sitting on other things, though. Doesn't really matter. They are the sensible people who do not need to exercise or diet to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Rhiannon

Being a couch potatoe basically means you loaf around all day and never do anything, Shush *is first class potatoe*

I had something to rant about, only now it's gone! Oh well, I suppose this is a good thing...it must not have been that bad.


----------



## Ice Man

Hum, one rant I have is that it's so hard to lose weight and get fit. Darn, and I can't even eat all the yummy stuff anymore.


----------



## Arebeth

Rant>>> In sport lesson (I don't know how you say that in English) we have to run half an hour non-stop to get the best result. Nice. Problem: if you run, say, only 20 minutes, you get a great 0 out of 20. And I'm totally-definitely-completely unable to run 30 minutes. I don't know hat I'm going to do, given that a 0 for the exam (because that counts in the exam) would ruin my 18 out of 20 on average (last year I lost two points because of sports). And I really need good results at the moment. I hate sport.


----------



## Ice Man

Maybe you are pushing to hard on the first 15 minutes and that's hampering the rest of your running.

I run in the park 3 times a week, and I always start slowly and work myself up until I find the correct pace for the day and the distance.


----------



## YayGollum

What's wrong with not doing much all day? Sounds like fun. Very easy. No pushing yourself to do anything. Anyways, 

Rant ---> Good television shows on late at night + classes to go to early in the morning = a very informed television fan and a very sleepy student.


----------



## Ice Man

kazaa has been useless latey
and it's getting only worse


----------



## Rhiannon

Okay, The Boots.

There are these boots at Wal-Mart. $20. Size ten. Happen to fit me (I have the feet from Hades, impossible to find comfortable shoes).

They are brown patchwork suede ankle boots. 

Pros & Cons:

Pro- they're relatively cheap, they're cute, and I like them

Con- they're kind of trendy; would I continue to like them? Would I really wear them for a long time?

Pro- they fit

Con- my allowance has been going at an alarming rate, and I'm supposed to be saving money. 

Pro- they fit, and I need shoes

Con- I had open shoes in mind, since I unceremoniously murdered my flip-flops

Pro- pretty soon it'll be fall in earnest

Con- it doesn't get that cold here

Pro- I have a serious thing for boots. 

So...things are coming down in favor of the boots.


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by Arcanjo _
> *kazaa has been useless latey
> and it's getting only worse *



That's cause they're prosecuting tons of people here in the states for dling music off of it... it's supposedly illegal, heh. So nobody's using it lately


----------



## BranMuffin

Oh and I suppose that having your bf send you files of cds isn't?

*thinks it might be a good idea to stop supporting Tal's criminal side*


----------



## Talierin

That prolly is too.... but I'm sick and tired of paying 18 bucks for 11 or so songs, some of which I won't even like that much.... it's ridiculous. I would prolly actually buy cds if they were cheaper, say 10-12 bucks.


----------



## Turin

Yet 10 more of my posts were deleted by some mod(Probably MacAddict) and I had just reached my goal of 600, argh!


----------



## Rhiannon

Most of the CDs I buy are $15. I think the most expensive thing I got was the Chicago soundtrack, and that was months ago.


----------



## My_Precious

What's up with those weird sounds in the middle of the track? Are they using them to discourage people from downloading? I just downloaded 4 versions of the same song, and they all have those "loops" or whatever you call them. Makes me angry!
Plus, if I really like all of the songs from the group that I downloaded online, I will go and buy the CD anyways. But on the other hand, there are instances where I like only 2 songs from the whole CD, and what's the point of buying it then...


----------



## Talierin

Exactly my point.... most of the time the dled stuff isn't cd-quality, with a lot of skips and loops and funny noises, so it's not like we're really getting a good deal. However, it is a different story when MacAddict sends me stuff :O

But I do try to buy a cd if I like the music enough and have the money to do so...


----------



## BranMuffin

That is what the idea behind the songs being dled in the first place, to listen to a couple songs you like and then go buy the cd. Some people are really cheap or just plain don't have the money though. My alternative of dling was to listen to various internet radio stations and then write down the bands I like and go get their cd. I tales a little longer but at least it's legal.


----------



## My_Precious

No, I don't think that downloading songs from the internet is something bad and illegal. Why? Look at the prices on those CDs. I mean, I did pay $25 dollars for the last Linkin Park CD, but it had a DVD, the actual CD, and a lot of other interesting stuff in that grey/blue package. Sometimes though, the CD that you buy doesn't even have the booklet with the lyrics inside of them. Right now the companies who release the CDs are planning to lower the price on the music CDs. Which proves that they could've done it before, but didn't want to lose that additional profit.
And almost all of my CDs are from the store.


----------



## MacAddict

Usally if I hear a song on the radio (or in many cases in commericals) I just hunt for it and dl it, I buy cds whenever I can afford to but if its a band I really like (Like the OC Supertones) then I won't dl any of the songs until I have to money to buy the CD. Most of my music I have either ripped from a bought CD or found while sifting through long lists in deep searches of the Gnutella system.


~MacAddict


----------



## Kailita

Rant ---> Since Homecoming time is starting to approach, all the preppies are getting all hyped up about...gulp...float. *Shudder*. An anti-social kid's worst nightmare. _Hey, let's all get together and gossip and slam down other people and get all cliqueish under the pretense of building a really stupid hunk of wood that we'll compare to everyone else's really stupid hunk of wood and get all competetive about, even though we know the seniors win every year and no one will even remember it come January._



Ugh. And my mom's the worst, trying to force me into being social. "Now, you have to go to the float meetings at least three times this year...you don't want to be left out, do you? You want to support your class, don't you?"

And one of my best friends is incredibly peppy and school-spirited, so that's not helping much. Luckily, my other best friend wears black on pep rally days and will do everything in her power to keep me away from float, so maybe I might be saved...


----------



## Rhiannon

Eeeew, _floats_. I like the Rose Parade, and that's just about it. 

Poor Kaia. Pep rallies are evil. I had to go to them when I was a part-time HS student in Japan, because I was in the choir and we did the anthems. Urgh. I would escape to the top of the bleachers nearest the door and try to read until they would let me out.


----------



## YayGollum

I've never had anything to do with a float type thing. oh well. Or pep rallies. Sitting in one corner and not paying attention to anything but the book in front of me worked well enough.


----------



## Arebeth

Mmmm, sorry about that, but I'm really too tired to look for it in a dictionnary. What are a float and a pep rally? I suspect they are some kind of evil things, but I can't guess what exactly.


----------



## YayGollum

Floats - Well, I already said that I had nothing to do with them. They seem to me to be things constructed by students to somehow show pride in the fact that they're required to sit through classes that they don't like. Sounds boring, but it's a popular type thing to do, from what I've heard. A strange ritual.

Pep rallies are these evil meetings of the students before some athletic type game. Meant to drive stakes of enthusiasm into the hearts of the brainless sheep that are most of the students there. Outcasts typically do not enjoy being flailed at by the evil administrators in this way.


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *No, I don't think that downloading songs from the internet is something bad and illegal. Why? Look at the prices on those CDs. I mean, I did pay $25 dollars for the last Linkin Park CD, but it had a DVD, the actual CD, and a lot of other interesting stuff in that grey/blue package. *



Yeah I got the same cd but only for $20, I think it was on sale though. Nice to see someone else who like Linkin Park.


----------



## Kelonus

Most Cd's I get are about 15 dollars or up.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Arebeth_
> *Mmmm, sorry about that, but I'm really too tired to look for it in a dictionnary. What are a float and a pep rally? I suspect they are some kind of evil things, but I can't guess what exactly.*


Oh yes, purely and utterly evil. Yay explained it beautifully, but with a somewhat strong Outcast bias.  As normal people see floats and pep rallies...

Float is a strange name for these things, because they don't really float.  Hmm. Oh well. Anyway, every class of students in highschool (freshman, sophomore, junior, senior) makes a float together, so there are four. The float itself is like a big platform on wheels with as much fancy stuff that moves and paper flowers as the students can make. Yeah...it's kind of hard to explain if you haven't seen one. They are basically to show school spirit and etc., and then the four floats from the four classes are judged to see which one is the best at the last football game of the year. Incredibly boring, horrible waste of time. I probably wouldn't be so anti-float, though, if it wasn't for what happens at the float _meetings_ when all the kids in your class (sophomores, in my case) get together to help build the thing. That's just horrible, because everyone gets with their particular group of friends and gossips and argues over the pettiest, most superficial things. And original Outcast people really don't fit into that kind of setting.

Pep rallies are, like Yay said, big gatherings that take place during school where students get together in the gym to cheer on the sports team. There is lots of screaming, lots of confetti, lots of brainless competitions, and even more brainless cheerleaders. Shudder. But sometimes pep rallies aren't mandatory, which means you don't _have_ to go to them if you don't want to and you can just hang out and do whatever you want for the hour that the pep rally goes on. That is always fun.


----------



## Rhiannon

I think they're supposed to _look_ like they float.

My favorite float experience- watching the end of _Animal House_. 

School spirit is evil.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *I think they're supposed to look like they float.
> 
> My favorite float experience- watching the end of Animal House.
> 
> School spirit is evil.*


Hmm...maybe they _are_ supposed to look like they float......*is just dense and has never thought of that...*

I've never seen Animal House.  What happens?

Yes, school spirit _is_ evil.  Why can't anyone explain that to my mom? She gets so upset with me for being anti-social...she was a *wince* cheerleader when she was in highschool. She knows it's shallow...she's glad I'm a nonconformist...but she still wants me to be involved when she _knows_ that it will amount to absolutely nothing in a matter of years and that there are so many other better ways I could spend my time! Urgh. [/rant]


----------



## Rhiannon

> I've never seen Animal House. What happens?



Animal House is The Classic College Movie; it's about a frat house in which they mostly get drunk and make messes. The entire frat house fails school and gets put on probation, all the while pulling off insane plots, like toga parties and a horse in the the dean's office...And at the end they blow up the homecoming parade. 

It's hysterical- but we have a TV edited version. It has lots of naughty words and things. After all, it's a frat house.


----------



## Arebeth

Thanks for the explanation, Kailita...


----------



## My_Precious

My new rant--I got that nasty cold that's going around. Great start to the fall, my favorite part of the year, eh? The cold is nasty enough to give me headaches, sinus problems and sore throat, but isn't nasty enough to make me stay in bed all time. (Which I'd prefer!) Soo, I have to go to school and to work... Where's my hot soup??


----------



## Arebeth

A nasty cold like that is going around here, too... I think I just catched it...


----------



## Rhiannon

*sympathy and healing vibes to all the sick people*

Rant: WHERE IIIIIIISSSS EVERYBODYYYYYY!!!!!!!! Rhiannon is bored! Rhiannon gets weird when she's bored! Even weirder than usual! Watch! She's going to stand on her head now!

....


....


....

Okay, never mind, stanidng on head attempts aborted. Ow.


----------



## Arebeth

I'm here... 

And me too, Rhia, I get kind of mad when I'm bored... I never could stand on my head, either. 
Try to survive...


----------



## Rhiannon

*sings* "We've got cabin fever, we've lost what sense we had...we've got cabin fever,


----------



## Rhiannon

*sings* "We've got cabin fever, we've lost what sense we had...we've got cabin fever, WE'RE ALL GOING MAD!" 

Oh, the Bolshevik swine! Did I tell y'all about the Bolshevik swine? Did I? I don't think I did. 

Well, this goes back a weekend, to when I was down in Texas hitting the art museum and was informed by my mother and siblings who had already gone down that they had seen The Eowyn Action Figures at a Target.

Eowyn. Action figures. At Target. Rhiannon. Must. HAVE! Aaaaieeeeeeeee!!!!!! 

So the day after the art museum we make tracks all over the Metroplex trying to find the Eowyn action figures. We go to a Target nearby- Nothing but Gollums. Rhiannon doesn't want Gollum. Ew (no offense, Yay). We go to another Target, the exact one where Mom say the figures. Nothing but Gollums. Again, ew. We go to a Toys R Us; they actually have only got a few Gollums and some other stuff, but STILL NO EOWYN! Aaaaaaaugh! 

Rhiannon has already been going mad because of too much constant contact with people...too many people...too many people...TOO MANY PEOPLE! AUGH! Rhiannon has been at the point of hiding in a corner chewing on her hair but she watched Who's Line is it Anyway all night instead. 

Right, so Rhiannon can't find any Eowyn action figures, it's all very sad, she comes home and HEY! Rhiannon is _such_ a bright girl. She bets she can find these things on eBay.

And she does.

ONLY THE BOLSHEVIK SWINE KEEP OUTBIDDING HER!

Actually I doubt very much if they were Bolsheviks, but they _were_ swine, and they _did_ keep outbidding me, and it was all very evil and awful and things.

BUT I HAVE BEATEN THEM! HA HA HA HA! I have beaten them down and danced around their sorry outbidded corpses! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! 

The Eowyn action figures shall be miiiine! MINE, PRECIOUS!

Right. Must go to history class now. 

*scampers out, kicking the inert Bolshevik swine for good measure*


----------



## Dragon

how much did you bid rhia?

my rant= I'm still grounded. I can get on the computer but ppl swill certainly notice if I try and use the phone. I usually only have enough time 2 check my e-mail but I REALLY wanna talk 2 my friends. I'm going crazy. and I wasn't even grounded for a good reason either. my dad was just being supremely obnoxious bc my mom was PMSing and making him angry, and I made the huge mistake of not GETTING THE WISCONSIN AWAY FROM THOSE WACKOS!!!!!

I have better words for that, but they aren't allowed...   

I'm sorry there's barely anyone online right now, but it's not my fault I'm grounded. it's my mom &dad. I blame them both. yes. and I'm not just being a delegating person who wont own up to her bad deeds or whatever. I know that I do stlupid/bad things sometimes, BUT I DID NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! 

urgh... I wanna go hurt something, but my mom is in the garage right now so I hafta wait to beat the crap out of the punching bag.


----------



## Turin

I know how you feel, man I wish I had a punching bag, I get so mad about so many things and I want to beat the crap out of something. But thats why I go to karate, they have a good bag there. Now for my rant, they are planning to take away the post count and I don't want them to but nobody's listening to me, argh! Now I really want to beat the crap out of something.


----------



## My_Precious

Didn't they do it once already? I think they put it in the profile, or something like that. And then they put it back on.


----------



## Rhiannon

> how much did you bid rhia?



I think about $30 all together- I never bid more than $15. 

HUGE UN-RANT: I LOST MY 10%!!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! 26 lbs down...lots more to go.


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *Didn't they do it once already? I think they put it in the profile, or something like that. And then they put it back on. *



Really I thought the test was supposed to last for a few days so the mods could see if it cut down on the spamming, if you don't want them to take it away permenantly then go tell them I think its somewhere in entmoot or something.


----------



## YayGollum

Why does that little post count thing matter to anyone? just because of the novelty and curiosity of it all? If you know that you can find out how many you have if they take it out from under your little name thing, why should it matter? just wondering.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm in favor of keeping the post count, because just for myself I kind of like to know when I'm talking to someone who's very new to the forum (low post count) so I can make allowances.

_Of course_ I _could_ just look at the 'registered' date, but it doesn't catch my eye right off. 

Never mind, I haven't got a leg to stand on. But I don't see a problem with the post counter, myself. But I'm not a mod. I don't have to deal with the spam.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, sure, you don't see a problem. But do you see a benefit? Anyways, Ick. Why worry about how long a person has been a member of this place? I don't. I treat everyone the same and only remember any of their names if they do something especially notable.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, gee...d'you remember my name? 

The benefit is...they amuse me. That's all.

And BIG NEW RANT: A POX ON EVIL NASTY LITTLE GITS OF MEN WHO GIVE DRIVING TESTS! 

That is all I have to say about it.


----------



## My_Precious

Ah, I remember good ol' days when I had 900-something posts... And then mods took away post count in S&B threads... 
My driver's test person was a guy and he was pretty cool, the other lady looked very strict. At least I passed on the first try, I guess it says something.


----------



## Talierin

I just passed my driving test (only got one thing wrong! It was a pretty easy test, just a short drive through the burbs) and now I have my license, except now I can't drive cause I need insurance........... STUPID INSURANCE!


----------



## Rhiannon

> It was a pretty easy test, just a short drive through the burbs



Didn't you have to parallel park??? Park on a hill (anchor the bloody _wheel_)??? Go through a stop light??? Pull in to the near lane on a two lane one way street???


----------



## Talierin

Nope, none of that, except for a couple stop lights and signs... seriously, the test was only like 10 mins long


----------



## Rhiannon

I want to go take my test in CO.


----------



## Kailita

*Struggles to get self under control from laughing until her sides ache at the thought of Rhiannon fuming at the computer and screeching about Bolshevik swine...*

Honestly, Rhi...where _do_ you get this stuff? So random, but actually quite clever...it's a beautiful combination. 

D...*sob*...I forgive you for being away. I know how it is what with evil parents and all. But I miss having you around. Cuz see...without you..._I'm_ the youngest sister here. And that's just...just...weird.  I've never been the youngest of anything. *Needs...authority. Twitches at the thought of...coddling...babytalk...being spoiled...getting off the hook on everything. Needs responsibility!...needs dignity!...needs to patronize!* 

YAY for Rhiannon losing weight!  *Uses it as an excuse to throw a party...helps Rhi gain all the weight back...*

I like the post count, too. For one thing, it just gives me a sense of satisfaction to watch my post count go up. Makes me feel...accomplished.  Even though I haven't hit (as D calls it) the big 1-0...0...0.  (And I try not to spam as much as I can help it.) Also, like Rhi, I like to know if I'm talking to a newcomer. Yes, yes, Yay, it's good to treat everyone equal...but I try to have more patience and understanding with new peoples. If I'm talking to someone who doesn't have a clue about this place but has a post count of 500, I know I have the right to roll my eyes at them. 

Driving tests are _evil_ and that's all I have to say about it. I still have to get my permit, and getting ready for the written test is scaring me. I mean, honestly, does it _really_ matter if you're five seconds away from the car in front of you instead of four...?


----------



## Talierin

The written test is easy... I only missed 3 questions out of 25

oo, and I got my license yesterday, and I just drove by myself for the first time tonight!


----------



## Rhiannon

> Honestly, Rhi...where do you get this stuff? So random, but actually quite clever...it's a beautiful combination.


*blush* Aw, I do try. I like to be entertaining. It helps that I'm crazy. See sig...'Very intelligent, but _completely_ unhinged'. 



> For one thing, it just gives me a sense of satisfaction to watch my post count go up. Makes me feel...accomplished.


Yeah. I'm in the top 40! Go me! 

I want to go live where Tal lives. I failed the written test, too. But only once. And the first time I was kind of only semi-concious because I had to go take it before my morning class and I didn't sleep at all the night before. 

Let's see...no poxes to call down tonight. 

EXCEPT

A POX ON ECONOMICS!!! A POX ON ECONOMICS TESTS AND MAY ITS FIRST BORN BE COLICY AND BAD TEMPERED AND PRONE TO RUNNY DAIPERS! MAY ALL ECONOMICS TEST BE PLAGUED WITH BOILS IN INCONVENIENT PLACES! 

Okay, that's all.


----------



## YayGollum

If that little bit of accomplishment means that much to you, you can still find out how many post things you have without the number hanging around everywhere. oh well. I guess you just want to compare yourself to others. Am I an evil person for rolling my eyes at someone who happens to do something that merits it no matter how many posts they have?


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *Am I an evil person for rolling my eyes at someone who happens to do something that merits it no matter how many posts they have?*


No Yay, that's what makes you you, after all.  But _I_ only roll my eyes at people who _should_ know what they're doing from lots of experience and don't.

I have a theory, which is somewhat of a rant. Lizzie McGuire - or Hilary Duff, whatever her name is...they are one and the same to me - has an underground agenda to brainwash all preteen girls ages 8 to 13...maybe even a few 7 year olds in there...particularly the blonde, preppy ones. She will create her own cultish society and take over the world, using her mass popularity with those frightening, disillusioned little girls.

Ugh.

I cannot stand Lizzie McGuire. It is _nothing_ like real middle school life, just more of the cliches that you get from the media. And even more than that, I hate the Hilary girl trying to reevent herself now that she's getting older, doing her own cd and all that junk. I will admit that she doesn't have a bad voice...but I have little respect for artists - especially teenage ones - who don't write their own songs or play their own instruments. Ugh.

Hmm. That all came out quite vehemently, more so than I intended. The reason behind this seemingly random outburst comes from my trip to Toys R Us last night. I was looking for a present for my younger brother's birthday, kneeling in one of the aisles, when the song from the Lizzie McGuire movie that Hilary Duff sings came over the system. I groaned.

"Not the Lizzie McGuire song again..." I moaned to no one in particular. I have a habit of talking to myself, even (maybe even especially) in public places. It just so happened that two parents and their cutie blonde daughters were passing me at the moment...the girls were probably eleven and eight, or around there I'm guessing. And one of the girls shot me the nastiest look, turned around, and started singing the song in my face (we were eye-level since I was kneeling).  Ugh yet again. The rest of the night I was aching to warn her about the cultish sheep-followers of Lizzie and tell her not to be sucked in, but her parents were with her and I didn't think they would appreciate that too much. 

So I do the next best thing and take my rant to GOO. And for any of you who do like Hilary Duff or her alias Lizzie McGuire, you can just take my temporary insanity as a disclaimer.


----------



## My_Precious

LOL, I don't like Hillary Duff, but my 19 (!) year old friend does. She also loves Lizzie McGuire movie, and the Princess Diaries. I always make fun of her by telling her what huge artistic breakthrough that movie was, definitelly Oscar worthy..


----------



## Kailita

Heh.  The fact is, my two best friends - 14 and 15 years old - both love the LM show, too. One of them I can understand - she's peppy and cheery and loves love-triangles and highschool/jr high drama.  But from the _other_ it is totally unacceptable. She is one of the biggest anti-preps that I know. She is vehement about her hatred of cheerleaders and the Homecoming float and wears black on pep rally days. How can she turn traitor and follow after such an obvious prep cult leader...? 

It's brainwashing, I tell you. 

Subrant ---> My (computer) mouse is SO ANNOYING! It needs cleaning and it won't move where I want it to, and it takes _forever_ to click on things! Grrr...


----------



## Rhiannon

> I have a theory, which is somewhat of a rant. Lizzie McGuire - or Hilary Duff, whatever her name is...they are one and the same to me - has an underground agenda to brainwash all preteen girls ages 8 to 13...maybe even a few 7 year olds in there...particularly the blonde, preppy ones. She will create her own cultish society and take over the world, using her mass popularity with those frightening, disillusioned little girls.



She's too late. The Olsen twins did it already.

bah, EVIL little blonde girl! Shall I hunt her down and box her?


----------



## My_Precious

Ok, here's my rant:
O work at the animal hospital, as some of you may already know. We board dogs there (meaning you can leave your animal there if you're going away for a vacation if you don't have anybody to dogsit your pet) So we get to know many animals because they come in often. We used to get a husky named Dakota, she's still a pup (9 mnth-1 yr), and she looks gorgeous--she has darker fur than most huskies, but with those beautiful blue eyes. Yesterday her owner called in to tell us that she has a legiment torn, bladder infection, and some problems with kidneys (ALL CURABLE), but it order to treat her she needed to pay $200 for an ultrasound. The owner did not want to pay those $200, and requested that her 9 month old dog would be put down. Which Would Cost Her $200. When the receptionist gave her other options like adoption, she said that "If she's not mine, I don't want anybody to have her" WTF??!! Those kind of people drive me so Mad. Especially since I see other people struggling and paying literally thousands of dollars to keep their pets alive, and when they HAVE to put them down because their pets are in pain they slide down the wall, sit on the floor and cry. 
And it wouldn't cost her a penny to give her dog for adoption. 
And I KNOW that in a month she's gonna bring in a NEW puppy for shots. I think there should be a law to prohibit those kind of people to take in new animals.

Also (I'm almost done), we had three strays coming in yesterday, also dogs. They were found tied to a pole with a wire. Their fur was all matted, we just had to shave them. Their teeth are decaying and falling out, the poo (sorry, don't mean to be graphic here) is stuck in the furballs on their bums, the food is stuck in the fur on their faces. When other kennel asisstant washed them the water was black.

That's it, I think I'm done ranting. I mean, there are good moments, like a guy adopting a stray dog he found earlier that day that was hit by a car, and how happy he was when he picked the dog up. I guess this is life.


----------



## Rhiannon

EVIL! EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*burns with rage against evil pet owners!


----------



## Dragon

.... I don't really have any words to describe how stupid and possesive and....urgh

that's so terrible.

I hear u on the mouse K, mine (on the old comp, when I dono't get here fast enough and sum1 takes the new one,) will simply stop working for 10 minutes at a time, u hafta unplug it, and replug it, and unplug/replug it again b4 it'll work. it's the most annoying thing ever when I'm in a chat room or AIM, because, if I'm multi-tasking (which this comp also doesn't like) then I can't click on that screen and talk to them until I get the mouse fixed.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: I _hate_ my demons, I _hate_ them. I hate being depressed. I've worked so hard to be stronger than the part of me that thinks no one loves me, that I'm a non-entity, that I'm not worth anything, but it _keeps coming back_.


----------



## Arebeth

Everybody has demons... Just some of us have more than others... And there are also people who succeed thinking they are the best and finally that didn't help them much...I know what I mean...
Anyway, I think people who don't have demons or any form of weakness are just...poor. I mean, someone like that can't write, can't understand people, can't have ambitions and stuff... It's like they weren't human in a way.
But my own demons come back each time I lose an Illusion.  Must be our fate.


----------



## My_Precious

It happens to me from time to time too, but my friends are always reminding me that they love me, and that I'm not worthless. 
You should always remember that there are people you don't even know who respect you and value your company. Like for example, I wish I could be into books like you, and it sort of reminds me of my late Grandma who loved to read, and I respect you for that although I barely know you. 
Cheer up. Maybe you'll grow up, invent something new, make loads of money, and be able to buy all the Eowyn action figures and books (don't forget the boots, lol) you want to. Always look for something positive.


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks, guys *general warm fuzzies* And thanks especially, Precious. I feel much better now. But I hate losing control like that. Consciously I can be aware of something, but still be spiraling down emotionally. It stinks. But "that which does not kill me..."


----------



## Dragon

oh rhi. I used 2 feel like that... it's hard to get over it, even when ppl do tell you ho wmuch they care.... sometimes, you just hafta believe them...

I only really got over it when I realized that some of my friends felt the same way a lot, and that since I cared enough for them to not want them to hurt themselves in any way(emotional OR physical). and I thought.... well, if I don't want them to hurt themselves.... y is it so unreasonable that they wouldn't want me to hurt myself? and ... I just felt so much better about myself.

just know that we care for you, even if we don't really know you all that well, I really value what you have to say here about a lot of things. 

arebeth, what do you mean "lose an illusion"?


----------



## Arebeth

Never mind, it's one of my _obscure ideas_, really it doesn't matter. 
For me that's when you believe in something or someone very strongly and it helps you to get over things and then you're disappointed.
Mmm, if you "have people to tell you how much they care", really you're lucky... People I know either don't care or don't say it, for some of them I know how they feel and I know why they keep silent and for some others I'm probably wrong... I wish they could speak. Sometimes you need to hear the things you think you already know.


----------



## Rhiannon

> just know that we care for you, even if we don't really know you all that well, I really value what you have to say here about a lot of things.



Thanks D 



> Sometimes you need to hear the things you think you already know.



Yeah. My dad says about the women in our family that you have to make sure to tell them you love them, because they're forgetful.


----------



## Turin

I miss my post count and I'm considering leaving the forum argh!


----------



## YayGollum

Why is it that huge of a deal to you when you can still see how many posts you have? If only being able to see how many posts you have in one certain place isn't the problem, what is?


----------



## Talierin

Gah Turin, CALM DOWN! It's just a stupid number!


----------



## YayGollum

And how did that help in any way, talierin person? Ick. It is possible to toss points at people while not insulting.


----------



## Talierin

Points? Huh? I didn't give him any points


----------



## YayGollum

When did I write that you tossed any points at the person to begin with? No, I didn't. You didn't answer my question and you don't seem to care about being civil. Why is that? Is the fact that someone rants about something that matters to them especially sickening to you?


----------



## Rhiannon

No, Yay, Tal is sick to death of hearing about the dumb post count for excellent reasons. Sheesh. Let he who is without sin throw the first remark about civility or lack thereof. 

Turin, the post count is hardly something to leave the forum over- I don't miss it.


----------



## Talierin

Sorry Yay, I didn't understand your first post (and still don't  ), that's why I asked about points...

And I told him to calm down because he's been ranting about it EVERYWHERE. It's really nothing to leave the forum over, like rhiannon said. All it is is a dumb number. Also, it's not like you *can't* find what your post count is, just go to your profile, and hit "search for all posts by this user" and see how many it comes up with.


----------



## Turin

I didn't say that I was leaving the forum because of the post count, I will give it much thought though, its just getting kinda wierd around here and I'm getting really busy and not able to get on that much.


----------



## MacAddict

Turin, calm down, its a stupid number that means nothing, I hardly notice it's absense, as far as I'm concerned: Whoop de do.

~MacAddict


----------



## Annushka

I missed soooo much. Does this all mean that the nobody can see others post counts ever? And what's the reason for that?

And guys, I've been visiting here very rarely lately. My home computer is in a very bad shape nowadays, my classes are killing me and I feel extremely isolated. I hope I'll be able to come over more often.


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *I didn't say that I was leaving the forum because of the post count, I will give it much thought though, its just getting kinda wierd around here and I'm getting really busy and not able to get on that much. *


You can always take a "vacation" from this forum. I did it twice. PROs-you can have time for the real world. CONs-when you come back there's a bunch of new people, 10000 posts to read, and practically nobody remembers you.


----------



## Turin

Dude I'm probably not leaving, I was just thinking about it because I'm getting really busy with a bunch of stuff, and not because of the post count, in fact I really don't miss it that much, just forget it.


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Annushka _
> *And guys, I've been visiting here very rarely lately. My home computer is in a very bad shape nowadays, my classes are killing me and I feel extremely isolated. I hope I'll be able to come over more often. *



We hope so too...


----------



## Rhiannon

*hugs Shush* I hope things get better soon! We miss you!


> Does this all mean that the nobody can see others post counts ever? And what's the reason for that?


This is a trial period to see if the lack of post count will cut down on spam; if it doesn't, it'll be back, if it does...well, we'll see.


----------



## Turin

I guess I shouldn't leave, I was just really frustrated at certain things and I wasn't thinking, I just can't find a balance between doing what I need to do and doing what I wan't to because I haven't had time to even check my mail, fortunately today I have some spare time. I might take a "vacation" though.


----------



## YayGollum

Why is it that only some can understand me sometimes? oh well. I was only pointing out that I have the insane opinion that calling things stupid that other people seem to be concerned about is pure evil. Respect the views of other Outcasts. Why not? Even if you're tired of hearing about it. Be objective. Ack!


----------



## Kailita

*Comes rushing in suddenly* Rhiannon! RHIANNON! _Come quick!_ There is a boy at my school who sits next to me in English who has not been converted to Eowynism yet!! He said...he said...*deep breath*...he said that Arwen is better...

This is how it went. The boy who sits next to me in English really loves Lord of the Rings and has LotR pictures on his binder. That is all fine and good and great.  So I was looking at his binder today and saw the big picture on the front - it's been circulating - the one of Aragorn in the foreground with his sword and Arwen and Eowyn behind him on either side. Except...Eowyn was cut out!!  So, naturally, I brought this to his attention and informed him that he had cut off the best female character in LotR and debatably the best LotR character period. And he said that...*cringes at the thought*...Arwen was better and prettier and cooler and all sorts of blasphemy! He's got the horrible idea that I've heard from other people about Eowyn being all gung-ho feminist and all that junk. Ugh. Shall we tar and feather him? [/rant]


----------



## Rhiannon

AAAAAAAAH! KILL THE BLASPHEMER! OFF WITH HIS HEAD! 

Mm....I have _lots_ and _lots_ of big huge rants on the subject, Kaia- I could send them to you, and you could print them out, and staple them to his forehead!

Has he read the _book_? Surely anyone who has read the book can see how much cooler Eowyn is! Gah!


----------



## MacAddict

*Money*

I have a lame, every now and then job that i would ditch but its the only flow of money i can get. NONE of the places i've applied for a job at have EVER called me or anything, very frustrating. I am starting to work at DayStar Radio doing a TV Production but that is a non-paying job at the moment, if it grows then it will be. My problem is I REALLY need a new computer, and the one I want that would put me 'in the game' is $2500, a 15inch, 1.25GHz, 80GB HD PowerBook. My rant is money, I hate it.

~MacAddict


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Has he read the book? Surely anyone who has read the book can see how much cooler Eowyn is! Gah! *


That's the thing - he _has!_ I don't see how he could get such crazy ideas after reading the book himself...the book that Arwen is only a minor character in! Obviously some heavy brainwashing from anti-Eowynists.  *Boils the tar*

Ick, money rants. That doesn't sound like much fun, Mac.  How long would it take the TV Production job to "grow"?


----------



## Rhiannon

ACK! Did he somehow _miss_ that whole Battle of Pelennor Fields thing? What is _wrong_ with this guy? 

Make him tell you _why_. Have him write it down. I WANT A REASON FOR THIS INSANE BEHAVIOR!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> I'm being repressed! This chick in the dishroom is completely non-understanding when I tell her I HAVE to sing songs while I work. Hunh! Not fun, now she glares at me sometimes. Crazy people.

rant---> I've discovered I might be addicted to that wonderful beverage, raspberry ice tea. I get to drink all I want at work and lately I've been having six or seven cups. Mmmm, good stuff.


----------



## Rhiannon

HELP HELP! JAM IS BEING REPRESSED! COME SEE THE VIOLENCE INHERIT IN THE SYSTEM!

Splash her, Jam!


----------



## Arebeth

Yay for raspberry ice tea!!! I love that!
Shame on all those evil people who always want to stop you singing!


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Make him tell you why. Have him write it down. I WANT A REASON FOR THIS INSANE BEHAVIOR! *


I will! Five paragraph essay!



> _Originally posted by The-Elf-Herself_
> *rant---> I'm being repressed! This chick in the dishroom is completely non-understanding when I tell her I HAVE to sing songs while I work. Hunh! Not fun, now she glares at me sometimes. Crazy people.*


How crazy and evil.  Sing louder.  You could tell her you have a disorder that requires your vocal chords to vibrate every time you come into contact with dishwater. Or you could start rating her glares..."Oh, I give that one a four out of ten...come on, your eyebrows can go down farther than that..." 

I've never had raspberry ice tea.  *Is deprived*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*gasps in shock* You've NEVER had raspberry ice tea? The horror, the horror!  It's wonderful stuff. 

Oh, I'm going to see about bribing her with a copy of the Daredevil soundtrack, since she likes the movie. *feels devious and underhanded* Ah well, whatever works, eh?


----------



## Kailita

Tricksy Elveses...

I've been thinking about getting the Daredevil soundtrack. I liked the music from that movie...and I think Caught in the Rain by Revis is on that cd, isn't it? I love that song.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Oh, I highly recommend it Kai. Yes, it has 'Caught in the Rain' in it and lots of other cool stuff. 

rant---> three different tables ordered at least 20 dollars of food each and what did they tip the waitress? A lousy dollar bill or even just some change! Bleh. I'm good, I gave good service all around tonight; the shortchanging is theoretically because they're old people and they're on a fixed income. Well, if that's so, then why do they order the more expensive entrees(we have plenty of cheaper stuff that's just as good) and THEN gyp the lovely person who consistently refills their drinks and brings them their food with a smile?


----------



## Dragon

2 unrants, 2 rants, so I guess it kinda evens out...

rant1) one of my friends has been really depressed lately, and I'm having a hard time making her feel batter bc more bad things keep happening to her right after I cheer her up, it makes me feel really worthless

rant2) I was getting really mad earlier bc my comp wouldn't let me go 2 aim.com, so I couldn't get on aim express, and I was just really really not happy

unrant1) I found out that if you log in straght from aol.com, you get to change your fonts, and see colors, and it's a lot prettier

unrant2) stizzle was here today! and it's only a 3 day school week, so I don't hafta wait that long b4 I c him again!


----------



## stizzle

rant: .


you figure it out

unrant 
3 days week!!!!!!!!!
muahahahahahaha

ok im cool now
oh wait,i have another rant
Ds brother tried to kill me,and now people know why i carry big red bottles around


----------



## Rhiannon

I am writing a comparison essay on the different kinds of _shoppers_ for my college english class.

The irony is overwhelming.


----------



## My_Precious

Just write about bidding on E-bay.com, eh?


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have school to do but instead I'm sitting at the computer on TTF, well I do most of my school on the computer anyway so its not that bad.

Another Rant: I want to go to my friend's football game on saturday but I probably won't be able to go because of my superly evil parents.


----------



## Talierin

Work Rant -> So the backstock wings rack in the backroom fell off the wall the other day.... so today Paul stuck it back up. Well, Jenn and I spent an HOUR tonight putting all the wings up, and just as we were on our second to last box, the WHOLE BLOODY FRICKIN RACK COMES DOWN AGAIN CAUSE SOMEBODY DIDN"T USE DRYWALL SCREWS! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Rhiannon

Augh, Tal, how awful!!!


----------



## Turin

Rant: My stupid scatter brained Geography teacher won't give me a correct sylybus! How hard is it just to give me a sylybus that has everything that's due on it? She always gets mad at me when I get things in late but I don't know when they're due because they're not on the sylybus! Argh!!!!!!

BTW: It's an online class.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*nods* I hear ya, in nearly all my science classes the teacher has had us throw out the syllabus because she's changing assignments. Bleh. That's evil.

rant---> the chick who comes in at eleven to wait tables with me wasn't there today. Turns out Margie decided to have her come in at twelve instead, but did she think to tell ME this? NOOO! *sniffs* I had to wait all these tables, people just kept coming and coming-not fun.

unrant---> I did make about $55 in tips, that was nice

rant 2----> why oh why do people have to sit at tables that are not clean? There are twenty tables in the dining room, what's with this deep, crazy urge to sit at the ONLY ONE that hasn't been bussed(due to the waitress being overworked)? Do people just HATE the waitstaff and want to make us feel lousy and angry? Hunh!


----------



## Turin

I know what you mean, my sis used to work at red lobster. My dad is any waitresses nightmare! He has to have everything just how he likes it, he won't let the waitress alone. It's so embarassing, ARRRRRRGH!


----------



## My_Precious

That's why I don't work as a waitress. But I get to deal with the animal owners, and they tend to be...mentally unstable, shall I say? "But Fluffy needs his pink towel and his toys in his cage! He will miss his home and his mommy and the toys will remind him of me!" While I try to politely explain to her that it is our policy not to take either due to the simple fact that Fluffy will pee (pardon me) on his towels and toys, and we'll have to wash and dry them, after which there's 90% chance they will get lost. And then the owners scream and yell at us when we can't find the items. Well, there are about 10 other kennel asisstants working there, I can't monitor your towels!


----------



## Kailita

Mild Rant ---> It's been all cloudy over here, which all nice and cozy during the day time, but annoying at night because I can't see the stars. It irks me...not only are the stars and moon hidden, but the sky looks a dirty orangeish gray because of the reflection of all the city lights. It's really not very pretty. And I miss the moon...


----------



## Arebeth

Rant>>>So last week I was in France for a retreat in Bourgogne (for more details, see the outcast-chat thingy, I'm trying not to repeat again and again that German is a great language and that German people are incredible). Anyway, we arrived in this beautiful village, where there were already about five hundred Germans and German-speaking Swiss people and two hundred others, basically to get to know new people by means of, among other things,discussions about religion. The girls I was with decided that they didn't like German people, (especially because they spoke German, I think), and as they were no French-speaking people of our age, we ended up spending almost all the time together instead of meeting anyone. I finally decided that I didn't care to be the bad girl who leaves the boat and I went to sing with the others. And I must say, it was a fantastic place, the Germans even made me think that maybe I'm not so asocial after all? (After that the nice girls of my school who had come me told me that I had spoilt the atmosphere, that I hadn't even tried to fit -which was true-...) On the way back, the girls in the back of the minibus (ahem, you understand me) spent _all their time_ (eight hours) watching one by one the pics in _Jeune et Jolie_ and other silly magazines as the French can do sometimes -and worst of all, commenting them!!! Eight hours in the front seat hearing silly girls speaking about the new make-up advertisements and the new boyfriends of people I didn't even know (mmm, real tv, not for me). It was driving me _mad_. I was listening to Evanescence in the same time, but apparently it wasn't loud enough, because I still could hear them, so I started listening to the Götterdammerung and thinking of various ways to kill seven sixteen-year-old girls. Argh.


----------



## Rhiannon

Big un-rant: I HAVE A NEW MATTRESS! I have this really bad habit of bouncing around on my bed- I don't even really notice I'm doing it, but when I'm reading and I get interested or excited, I bounce. My sisters find this hysterical and like to imitate the sound effects ('Woosh! Whump-Woosh!'). I was really bad about it when I was younger, I can kind of control myself now. But this is death to mattresses, and my boxsprings, when we took them out of storage, were a sorry sight. And my bed kept collapsing on me (the metal frame sort of has this bend in it and...), so I shored it up with bricks. Not the most comfortable bed in the world, but I made it and by heck I was lying in it. But there was a mattress sale today, so we went and got me a new mattress and I LOVE it. It has a pillow top. It's nice and firm, but cushy and snuggly at the same time. I've been practically wallowing on it all day.


----------



## Froggum

Rant: My grandfather died last night. I'm not a big fan of people dying.


----------



## Starflower

aw... so sorry to hear that Froggum...


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh, Froggum, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you and your family are doing all right.


----------



## MaidenofLorien

hey yay_gollum u might member me i used to be mrselijahwood we had the sam/gollum = evil? debate. yeah ur right high school does suck! especially mine!


----------



## YayGollum

I have had about twenty-seven thousand debates like that, MaidenofLorien person. Please forgive me for not remembering it. *hides* oh well. Doobedoobedoo... I was talking about high school sucking an unspecified something? I missed it. oh well. Sure thing. I'll agree with you. Why not? Any evil thing that forces you to sit in rooms with boring people who look down on Outcasts can't be the most pleasant experience of all time.


----------



## BranMuffin

Rant-> I haven't had time to post lately...
I'm sorry Froggum, I wish that no one ever had to deal with death but it happens. I hope you and your family feels better.


----------



## Niirewen

my rant-- Lately I almost never have time to post either! I'm so busy during the cross-country season (yeah.. I run cross-country for my school..). I'm so tired and my free time doesn't exist. My life is- wake up way too early, go to school (yuck), go to practice, come home and take a shower and eat dinner, do my mounds of homework, and go to sleep way too late.. I'm so stressed out! But at the same time I know I'll miss my team when the season's over..  Sorry, I know it isn't fun hearing me complain.. but I just had to rant about that.

Froggum- I'm also very sorry, death is a very difficult thing to have to deal with. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Niirewen

un-rant >> (Sorry, I forgot to include this in my last post) Yesterday my friends and family threw me a surprise party. I've never had one before, and it was really fun. I just had to share.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: I DON'T LIKE TO BABYSIT!!!!!! Actually I do, but not three days in a row, and not on fall break, and not when I'm not getting enough sleep, and not the Sunday before I volunteered to throw a Movie Party for a bunch of kids (I was dehydrated). But the family was desperate and things are kind of rough for them right now so I did it anyway.


Niirewen, hurray for surprise parties!


----------



## Niirewen

Aw, I'm sorry, Rhi If it makes you feel any better, the other night I had to baby-sit 5 wild kids all by myself for 6 hours while all my friends were at the homecoming dance. One of them had a nose bleed, and two of them somehow rammed their faces into the wall. It wasn't fun. But I hope it goes better for you.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ack! Talk about babysitting horror stories! Bleh, poor Niri!


----------



## Kailita

I hear you, Niri, I hear you...and I feel your pain. My life is _so_ schedule/school-run lately, and _I hate it!_ _There is more to life than school, I'd like to let the administration know!_  Grrr. And really, if I'm not going into an occupation centered around math, what good is calculus going to do me in real life? Or trig or advanced physics for that matter? All the hardest subjects are the ones we probably won't even need, and that bugs me. Sometimes I think I will be sleep-deprived for the rest of my life...blegh...

Babysitting...I'm not even going there. 

Rant ---> The poetry club at my school is annoying me. The few people who run it are literary snobs, and there are a lot of perfectly good poems coming in that they scoff and laugh at, and it's really starting to get on my nerves. I mean, meter and stuff is important, but it's the feeling behind the poem and the imagery to get it across that really matters. Urgh. Today a really good poem relating Pride and Prejudice to real life came through...and even the superior snobs had to admit that it was really well-written...but they ended up not liking it, because they didn't understand it, due to the fact that none of them had read Pride and Prejudice. ??! Urgh...*stews*...


----------



## Rhiannon

EVIL! Evil evil evil snobby people! Augh! Kaia needs to circumvent the system and start an outcasty poetry group! Or something!

LET'S THROW ROCKS AT THEM! WAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!

RANT: PEOPLE WHO NEED ROCKS THROWN AT THEM KEEP FALLING DOWN AT MY FEET PRACTICALLY BEGGING *THROW ROCKS AT ME! THROW ROCKS AT ME!* Bloody Beren calling Eowyn bloody immoral! *loads catapault*


----------



## Kailita

Yes! Rocks, rocks! *Mob mentality*

Immoral...? Eowyn...?! What the...?  What new devilry is this?


----------



## Turin

Rant: I got caught private chatting during my Geography class, it was super imbarassing and the teacher got really mad at me so I just pretended to get kicked out and never came back. *Hides face in shame*.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Immoral...? Eowyn...?! What the...? What new devilry is this?



_Exactly_. Unfortunately, I can't kill him because Lomie is kind of attached to him. But I CAN throw rocks at him. ROCKS! ROCKS! AND MORE ROCKS!

At least now I've finally started on my Eowyn Opus. I've been thinking I should gather up all the stuff I've written on her over the past year and sort it out and put it all together.....

I didn't get _everything_ I'd written, just the good stuff, and I still ended up with 8 pages. Of size 10 font. And then- and THEN- I had to divide in to 'general character analysis', 'Eowyn/Aragorn/Faramir love triangle and why people who think Eowyn should be with Aragorn need to be shot', and 'Why Eowyn was right to join the Riders'. 

And *then* I wrote _outlines_. OUTLINES! Embracing the five paragraph essay format! Augh! I _hate_ the five paragraph essay! I've always hated it! Must rebel! Must rebel!

...this is what English Comp 1 does to people. 

So when I'm done I'll have three essays on Eowyn, which I will then meld in to one big cohesive monster essay. And then....What the heck am I going to do with it?


----------



## Dragon

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????

rhi.... this is what we call...oh, shall we say, borderline obsession?

I'm sure there's a better term out there, but this one will do....

rocks do sounds like fun though....

 love the deep thoughts dahling (wonder where that came from? (wink, wink, nudge, nudge))


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh no no no. _Borderline_ doesn't even enter in to it.


----------



## Dragon

(*in denial*, k? just...allow me this one fantasy....)


----------



## YayGollum

Rant ---> The big deal that people make out of insignificant things is evil.

Hm. Maybe I just have a strange view of the insignificant? Whoops.


----------



## Niirewen

I agree with you, Yay! I hate when people have to make a big deal about _everything_. I have a friend who always does that, and it drives me crazy!


----------



## Turin

I always did make a big deal about small things, I guess it runs in the family.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant-- Today's Friday!! It seems like this week has dragged on for _ever_.


----------



## Turin

Dude! You're right, I totally forgot it was friday.


----------



## Talierin

Ugh, tomorrows Saturday...


----------



## HobbitGirl

Can I just do a bunch of hissing and spitting in general and come up with reasons later? It's 1:11 a.m. and no part of me is coherent right now. All I know is that I've had a FLARKING bad week and I'm hungry.

*proceeds to hiss and spit*

*hiss hiss spit spit* *spit spit hiss hiss* *HISS spit SPIT hiss* *HIIIIIISSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSPIIIIIIIIIIIIT* *HISSSPITHISSSPITHISSSPITSPITSPITSPITHISSHISSHISSHISSHISSSPITSPITSPITSPITHISSSPITHISSSPIT*

BWA BLARG BLARFIN BLAGR BLOOF!!!!

BWEE!

*deep breath*

Ok.

AP European history is spawn of the devil. I'm a sophmore and it's a senior class. A _senior_ class. No one in my class seems to understand the significance of that, because the only person who is a senior and not a sophmore in there is a singular person whom I believe is called David.

IB is spawn of the devil. IB being International Baccelaureate. Why oh freakin why did I get myself into that one? I'm in that blasted AP Euro class because of that stupid IB. *mutter mutter curse curse KICK*

At least I did well on my monologue.

*collapes into keyboard*
*wakes up with waffle shape on face*


----------



## Arebeth

Maybe those insignificant things are not _so insignificant_ for them?


----------



## Turin

Heh, my sister used to be in IB, I don't know why anyone would want to be. Maybe I'm just too lazy.

Rant: Its saturday, that means work around the house.


----------



## Dragon

*incoherent gurgles taht could, if thought about long enough, be called words*

RANT!!!--->it's saturday. I don't get 2 c _any_ of my ppls this weekend. one friend is sick, another has to work, another is grounded. another is unavailable._another_ is grounded. stizzle is at another friends house bc his ppl r camping, and I didn't get 2 c him this week, and I wont c him til next weekend. I feel so alone, and trapped within the house of my mother, alone, is not a good thing. blech.

unrant--> there is one upside to this. since I have nothing to do, my dad has suggested that we go to a store that is having a sale nad get me some pants I actually like (instead of the ones my mother buys for me and then tried to convince me that I picked them out      ), and then, we're gonna go to wal-mart (~*giddy giggle*~) so I can get a new cd and some better headphones


----------



## Kailita

My goodness, my goodness...

Rant ---> Evil homework keeping me away from the GOO!  (I hear you about the AP Euro, HG...ugh...) AP Euro definitions and 2 sections to read to catch up to where I'm supposed to read, PLUS chemistry formulas (ugh), PLUS studying for the Algebra II midterm tomorrow! Aiieee...*dies*

Hope you got your pants, D. 

Another (Major) Rant ---> _They're making the pep rallies mandatory._ Do you hear me?? *THEY'RE MAKING THE PEP RALLIES MANDATORY!!!!! * And I'm just a _little_ worked up about it.  Ughhh. How _could_ they? *Impersonates ASB* "Awww, nobody comes to our pep rallies, they're all too busy making good use of their time...boo hoo...*pout/sniff*...*maniacal look* Hey, here's an idea..._*WE'LL MAKE THEM GO BECAUSE WE'RE CRAZY AND EVIL LIKE THAT!*_" 

Our first mandatory pep rally was Friday. It was torture. The horror...the confetti...the _cheerleaders_...gahhh. *Dies* How am I going to handle a whole year of this?

I will bring a book. I will. They can't stop me. They may be able to force me to go to the pep rally, but they can _not_ make me take part in it. *Folds arms stubbornly* *Is immovably anti-social*


----------



## Arebeth

We will support you intellectually, Kai (ahem).
Congratulations for making the big 1000.


----------



## Dragon

~*sends psychic support waves*~

ugh, thats _terrible_ K!!!!

I got my brother to take me home instead of staying for the pep rallies, but since he killed his car....(UGH!!!    ) it was inevitable I tell you

just being in the same building as that kills me. it's awful.

I would say bring headphones, but my experience w/ pep rallies has proved that you probably wont b able 2 hear the music....

BRING EAR-MUFFS!!!!!!!

oh-my-goshnessisity!!!

K has hit the big 1-0!...0...0....


----------



## Rhiannon

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!! NOT THE PEP RALLIES! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!! EVIL EVIL EVIL EVIL! 

Rant: I keep making dumb mistakes and embarrassing myself and I'm tired all the time and I can't seem to accomplish anything and people keep getting mad at me and I keep getting mad at them and my neck hurts and my head hurts and my shoulders hurt and I want to curl up in a ball and scream and scream and scream and scream and scream and scream.


----------



## Dragon

wow rhi.....
that was a little confusing and, if I get the word right, incoherent? hold on *checks* yes, that's the right word.

rhi, I have a few suggestions:
1)sleep, under fluffy blankets, and a fluffy bed too, if you can find one...
2) chocolate; hersheys, kit kats, whatever
3) ice cream, preferrably chocolate (see a trend here?)
4) hot chocolate, it's been getting alittle colder lately...

I have more, but now I'm on the phone and I'm really bad at phone-multi-tasking....


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have nothing to do during the day when I'm mostly home alone and I can't call my friends cause most of them are in school and during that time noones on TTF and theres no new posts AARRRGHHHH! I'm considering going to public school next year and having to put up with insane homework.


----------



## Kailita

_Don't_, Turin, _don't_. It's eeeeevil...

Heh...thanks for the support. You peoples are the _only_ ones who understand me on this issue. Everyone at school (besides my own Outcasted group of friends) gets all more-school-spirited-than-thou  and say that we're being selfish for not enjoying the pep rallies like everyone else. Selfish??  *Mutters* Insane social people...*stocks up on ear muffs*

Rhi...sounds like you're having one of those days...or weeks.  It will get better, I promise. But I know how that goes. Try sleeping...it will ease the physical pain. And then chocolate and a good book and some nice music might help the rest.  Cuddle up with your body pillow...

_Major_ unrant ---> I have...at long last..._finally_...

REACHED THE BIG...

1-0!

...0...

...0...

(Hehehe.)  I'm so proud of me...


----------



## Turin

Careful, some of the mods might think you spammed the whole time trying to get there.


----------



## My_Precious

The lack of money is starting to get me. 
I've a wedding to attend, which means that I need to:
1. buy a gift ($40-50)
2. buy a new skirt (I don't usually wear skirts, meaning I don't wear skirts at all, so therefore I don't have a lot of them, $15-30)
3. pay for the hotel (which should be unexpensive, as my friends and I plan on getting one room and splitting the bill)

Also, I have a phone bill to pay, I want to go and see the concert of "Near Miss" and "Much the Same", so I need the tickets, and I was going to get a haircut for my Birthday...
And, of course, as usual, my both jobs gave me less days to work than usual...
*Attempts to punch the wall* Ow!

Congrats on the 1000 posts, Kailita! When I get there you will probably have couple thousand more...


----------



## Kailita

Thanks MP. 

Agh, the age-old money rant. Urgh. I feel for you...


----------



## Rhiannon

> Rhi...sounds like you're having one of those days...or weeks. It will get better, I promise. But I know how that goes. Try sleeping...it will ease the physical pain. And then chocolate and a good book and some nice music might help the rest. Cuddle up with your body pillow...



_Two_ of those weeks, so far...I took a really really hot bath with the last of my bubble stuff, which was fun, but didn't relax me enough to sleep well...*sigh* Snuggling with Faramir is definitely in order. And I'm in the middle of a really good book. 

But, BIG HUGE GIGANTIC UNRANT: *I HAVE MY DRIVERS LICENs! WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!* Mom took me to the next town over to get it, and I got a _nice_ instructer, and I didn't have to parallel park, and I passed. Yaaaaaaaaay! I can drive fine, I just can't take tests (I'm brilliant...I just can't take the SAT...). And I think men make me nervous, because I made mistakes when I drove with my dad instead of my mom, etc. Wheeeee!


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I don't have a race this weekend, that means I can lay back and take it easy, get my bike tuned up and cleaned, and get my fork rebuilt. I might even be able to have some fun this weekend, though I will probably be going to a race, its close to home and I'm not participating so I can enjoy myself, though when I'm there I'll prabably be wishing that I'm racing (it kinda gets in your blood).


----------



## Kailita

YAY, Rhi, that is _awesome_!  I'm going to test to get my permit the day after Halloween (hopefully). *Shudder*. Some of those rules are so ridiculous..."You must park your car 18 inches away from the curb..."  How are you supposed to know how far 18 inches is? Carry a tape measure in your cupholder?  Oh well...I'll just do my best...


----------



## My_Precious

That is funny, because I used to know how to parallel park before, but I never had the chance to practice, so I just look for the first parking spaces, where you don't have to actually back up into the spot. And I always end up parking too far away from the curb. Although unless you are going into the city, here you don't really see any parallel parking...
Which brings me to my next rant: Parking at my college! I actually try to park farther away from the buildings (it has a plus side--I don't have to spend 30 minutes driving around waiting for the cars to back out), because so far 2 of my friends got into accidents here. Crazy people behind the wheel!


----------



## Turin

Yet another unrant: I finally got one of my machetes fixed, I had broken the tip off and I finally got around to fixing it.


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: I drove by myself today! Whee!


----------



## Arebeth

Congratulations!!! 

Here we have to be 18 to drive... Maybe it's a good thing after all...


----------



## Turin

Rant: My stupid 'substitute' karate instuctor made us do 80 push ups for no reason at all, now I'm going to be sore for days. It wouldn't be so bad except my arms are growing so the muscles on my arms are stretching out and they haven't adjusted to it yet. I'm really anoyed cause I used to be able to do 80 easily.


----------



## Dragon

the best way to get rid of the sore-ness is actually to work out sum more .... weird, huh?

all I really know about driving is that I always place first in arcade games


----------



## Turin

I'm not really sore anymore, my back still hurts though. I've got to go again today.


----------



## Rhiannon

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! I scraped the side of my mom's car! Oh God. Please kill me. *beats head on desk* I'm at the college and I called home already...if I hadn't I wouldn't have been able to live through economics. Oh God Oh God Oh God <note: this is a prayer, not blasphemy>


----------



## Froggum

Don't feel so bad, Rhi. I'm 19 and still son't have my licensce. Every time I try to drive my financee's car its disaster. One time we were driving around in the cemetary and I tried to brake and hit the wrong pedal and ran over somebody's headstone. And I put a big scratch on the bumper and rubber marks on the stone! I think we gave the caretaker some lame story about swerving to avoid hitting a squirrel. I don't remember it so well, I was busy trying to repress. My familiy still doesn't know about that little event.


----------



## mr underhill

OK . My girlfriend dumped me today . I'm not particularly bothered as i never really saw why i said yes to her anyway as shes not the hottest i know.. one of but not the hottest . So anyway the real bad tihng im ranting about is the fact that im in trouble with a gang of thugs intent on killing me cus i was drunk and made fun of the leader who calls himself " angel " so i made fun of his name saying it was feminine and he was like " ice that mutha ****er cha mone word " so yeh . Now im hiding .


----------



## Rhiannon

Heh, Froggum! Sounds awful. 

I'm sorry about you're girlfriend, mr. underhill...but being in hiding is fun. You can come live in my hole with me, I've been tunneling and expanding....

And this afternoon the sink exploded, but that wasn't my fault.


----------



## Talierin

Unrant -> I got nearly all my christmas shopping done today! yay! And I get to keep my job at the costume store! yay!

Rant -> I have homework to do, and I spent 160 on presents :s Ah well


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> spent an extra hour at remedial math because I didn't get it. Bleh.

unrant--->umm, huzzah for ice cream bars! Yum!


----------



## forshadowed

1 every guy i find attractive has a girlfriend
2 every guy that finds me attractive is either
a) has a girlfriend
b) is a perv
c) is about seven years my senior

and of the latter, there arent many to begin w/
my mother (teeheehee) says its bc "im aggressiv and guys are intimidated" but to me that equates to the same as "you're not fat, you're just big boned"

hakuna matata anyway.............


----------



## Turin

Rant: Its 9:13 a.m. and I still haven't started school because I have to take my bike to the shop early and I have to do school when I get home.

Unrant: I'm happy but I'm not going to tell you why .


----------



## Kailita

Fine, Turin, be all secretive...

Ugh...remedial math...blegh. What kind, Jam? Worse than Algebra II?

I would say don't worry too much, forshadowed. Boys are trouble anyway.


----------



## My_Precious

Do they allow you to go out w/your friends? I mean, there is "friend" in girlfriend...


----------



## Turin

Yes but they have to know ALL the information before I go out with my friends, I think I'll ask her out anyway and work it out with my parents later.


----------



## My_Precious

Go on a double date, that way it's gonna be more "friends going out" looking. Good luck, btw.


----------



## Dragon

rant---> 

my friends have invaded the forum as some of you might have noticed. gurgle. it was for a good reason, but there were other ways it could have been handled. I say poo! grr. I'm feeling better about it now, but it made me really angry... this is my little world to get away from the big world, and they kinda brought the big world here. well, we fixed waht was wrong (if anyone wants to delve into my life, and that of my friends, check out "a little perspective could help") but grr. I haven't had much time to get one lately, the ppls at my school have brought out the humongous 6 WEEKS! MUST GIVE 200 POUNDS OF HOMEWORK EACH NIGHT! MUST OVERLOAD BRAINS OF YOUNG PPL!!! and yeah, that's not cool. it's uncool. not. cool.

ok, better

wow froggum, you ran over a headstone? taht's bad.... baaaadddd..... *shakes head

shadow, it's not ur fault guys r stupid. y do u think I'm w/ stizzle? he's not a guy, he's more like a woman w/ a man-like body. I mean, he's more of a woman than I am. I need 2 find you a gay guy, so u can become really really good friends w/ him, and then convert him to heterosexuality. yeah. that would b cool. yeah... you need a gay guy.

turin, do u say not 2 ask bc u don't know, or bc you don't wanna talk bout it? bc, if u find out the reason, I can prolly give you some ways to persuade them


----------



## forshadowed

okay, dragon, i appreciate the sentiment, but if i cant even get a heterosexual male to be interested ( except for those named, and they shouldnt count) how the heel would i ever be good enough to convert a homosexual? That takes serious sexiness, and apparently (considering previous post) thats not my strong point


----------



## Dragon

well, c, the guys that are completely heterosexual are hugely, in general, idiots, jerks, and all sorts of other not good stuff (guys, remember, this is in general, and referring to boys our age) and dude? different ppl find different things sexy, so um, just gotta find sum1 interested....and....gay...


----------



## forshadowed

umm, thanks for boosting my self esteem i wish i could be one of those girls who could pretend that they liked someone and eventually start to like them, but im not. i tried to force myself into love, and it didnt work too well, with dire results...........


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by Dragon _
> *
> 
> turin, do u say not 2 ask bc u don't know, or bc you don't wanna talk bout it? bc, if u find out the reason, I can prolly give you some ways to persuade them  *



No its just that my paren't are like super christians, and they don't think you should date untill you are ready to get married, well atleast my mom's that way, I don't really what position my dad has on the subject.


----------



## BranMuffin

Turin you are a little young to worry about that kind of stuff. Take it from me, enjoy your youth and don't worry about things that will come about later. If you still want to "date" then do what I did and do a casual type of dating with groups of people. Do not focus on only one person as that can lead to things you need not concern yourself about.....yet. As one of the few opposites of what D thinks about us, I would say to just be her friend and be there for her when she needs you. She won't forget that later on when it does come time to really date. Friend first, Girlfriend later. Plus you don't need the emotional, monetary, and psychological stress at your age. Enjoy being young it only comes once and you can't get it back(granted you could always be a kid at heart, like me).

Don't fret shadow, you'll find a guy some day.

*thinks D is a little harsh towards guys*

*remembers midle school "dating"   *


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin_
> **remembers midle school "dating"   **


Oh please, Bran, don't recall it...agh, I'm still emotionally traumatized from all that drama...

Anyway, yes, I have to agree with the older brother here. You speak with wisdom beyond your years, Bran. 

Cut the boys some slack, D. Yeah, a lot of them are oblivious and obnoxious at this age...but they'll grow out of it (hopefully ). And every now and then you come across some fun, decent ones...


----------



## Rhiannon

Listen to the man, Turin! He gives sage advice.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yo Turin, our parents sound identical, except I know where my dad stands. 

I personally don't want to date, especially because of, as Bran puts it, the


> monetary stress


----------



## Turin

Hmm, good advice, I haven't heard much of that lately, well you have pretty much changed my mind, I'll probably forget about the whole thing in a couple days. Well back to ranting...

Unrant: I got the fork on my bike fixed and its awsome! It works better than when it was new and now it looks better too, just in time for the race. I know that probably doesn't mean anything to you guys but, hey, I'm happy.


----------



## Dragon

um...me=kidding?

there are different types of males: guys, boys, men, brothers, cousins, fathers (the ones w/ the family-typenames do not have to be part of ur family, just hafta act how that family member should act)

guys are the worst. I don't think I would classify anyone here as a guy, and none of my friends are guys, they are all brotheres, cousins, or men (in my mind anyways) so, um... yeah, pls don't take offense, I didn't mean it that way misunderstanding!!!

besides, most of my friends are/have been male ppls. I _know_ this stuff *snorts* just kidding, gross generalization, I know


----------



## Kailita

Unrant ---> It's the _weekend_. *Breathes a sigh of relief* _Finally_...


----------



## My_Precious

Unrant: Finally getting a promotion! Yes! Me likes money...


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay, Precious! Woo-hoo! *applause*


----------



## My_Precious

Thank you, thank you *bows*
I could've gotten it about 3 months ago, but I declined since I thought about going out of state for college, but that didn't work out.


----------



## ely

Rant --> the stupid store sold us a broken DVD that playes fine until a certain spot and them...  And I'm sure they knew it had a defect when they sold it...  And of course they didn't give us a receipt  

And yes, I am going to be mad at everyone who cares to mention that it was our fault for not asking a receipt!    

The good thing was, that we got to see most of the film though...


----------



## Turin

Rant: Its the weekend and I had to get up at 6 a.m. on saturday, and 7:40 on Sunday.

Unrant: I just got 9th in the race I did today, that might not sound very good to you but its the best I've done in a race yet, the next race is in two weeks so I'm going to train every day to build up my indurance.


----------



## My_Precious

Rant: It snowed here for the first time yesterday, and the snowflakes were tiny, sort of like "dots". Plus, it was really cold.
Unrant: It's sunny now, and I hope the weather stays that way for another couple of weeks...


----------



## Kailita

Ugh, Precious, how can snow be a _rant_?  You don't know what people over here in California would do for some real snow.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

How can snow be a rant, *Kailita*? 

One word.

Caradhras.


----------



## Talierin

I HATE SNOW! Argh! Well, actually, it hasn't snowed here yet, but it's inavoidable that it will sooner or later... at least I get to ditch it for Florida for christmas!


Heehee, Asha'man calls it "White Sky Crap"


----------



## Turin

I have to do my english midterm exam tomorrow, I suck at english!ARRRGGHH!!!


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *Ugh, Precious, how can snow be a rant?  You don't know what people over here in California would do for some real snow.  *


That's my point! I'd love to have some real white and fluffy snow! Not that small wet cold... Brrr!
And here, in Chicago, snow is a definite rant topic. Besides the wind, of course...


----------



## Rhiannon

Last week: massive amounts of homework, quiz, essay for English, essay for lecture cycle, car fiasco, exploding-sink fiasco, general inability to sleep

This week: essay for English, essays for college applications, judge debate, apply to college, apply to other college, apply to third college, economics test, history test, more inability to sleep

Please kill me now, before finals week.


----------



## Dragon

blech, we've been having plumbing troubles too, I can no longer take a shower upstairs, I hafta take it downstairs, and the downstairs shower is nasty, and I don't like it.

unrant--> I got done 2 assignments that I didn't expect to finish and turned them in and they were _beautiful_ and they made me happy

after I finished typing up my report in computer fundamentals, I walked around the room showing everyone how gorgeous it is. and it was. it was gorgeous. it made me happy


----------



## Turin

Rant: I need a new mouse and keyboard for my computer, we've already replaced the mouse once but it keeps freezing. It doesn't look like I'm going to get either antime soon. That means that if the mouse stops working that I'll have to use the piece of crap Hewliet Fagard in the back that we have for school purposes.


----------



## Dragon

rant--> I'm an accidental yo-yo killer. I don't do it on purpose. they just sort of....die in my hands.. it's like all yo-yos are fatally allergic to me. I can't believe it. I've commited yo-yocide... they just look so sad and pathetic hanging at the end of the string down there... y wont they get up and go yo-yo around w/ all the other yo-yos? be free little yo-yos!!! run free w/ your brethren!!! but no. they just _have_ to die. I think they want to make me feel guilty. and I do. I feel guilty. why, yo-yos, why?


----------



## Turin

Okaaaaaay, I think you should get some help Dragon. 

Rant: I have my english midterm exam due tomorrow, and I'm mad because I suck at english. I hate it when I don't know whats due when, which almost always happens.


----------



## Dragon

yeah, I probably should, but.... nah  

rant & unrant--> I got a B in biology. B is pretty bad 4 me, but considering that halfway through the semester I had a 37.5 average, I guess I'm pretty lucky to even be passing. I didn't turn in about 3 papers, and so I got a lot of zeros

I want an A!!!


----------



## Turin

Rant: It seems like everyone is getting sick, first BC then my brother then me and now even the people on the radio are sick! ARGH!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Continued from above post rant: Everyone _is_ getting sick. My brother and sister got this annoying cough, coughed on me, and now I have it. My brother never gets sick, and he's had it for like three weeks, so who knows how long I'll have it? To make matters worse, I pulled a muscle so every time I cough I have pain shooting through my whole right side.


----------



## Turin

Argh! I know, my brother never gets sick either, but when he does its not really bad, but then he gives it to me so now I feel really bad.


----------



## Gandalf White

Nooo! I just remembered something. If I don't get rid of this pulled muscle, I won't be able to play roller hockey on Sunday, the one thing in my week that I actually look forward too!


----------



## Turin

Argh! I know how you feel, sometimes when I get sick my parents don't let me go to karate, thats one of the only things I look forward to in the week.


----------



## Turin

Sorry for double posting. 

Unrant: I rode my 200th mile this week since I got my speedometer for my bike.


----------



## Talierin

Rant -> Yesterday around 4 all of a sudden I started feeling like crap at work, runny nose, itchy watery eyes, sore throat. I told my boss I didn't feel too good, and she said I looked terrible and sent me home early. I thought I'd gotten some weird fast cold. Well, when I got home I started breaking out in hives and got itchy everywhere. Apparently I was allergic to something at work, but I can't think of what. All I did at work yesterday was vacuum, iron, and put costumes away, all stuff I've done before with no problem. We have two store kitties there, but I play with them all the time and I don't have any troubles, so I don't know what it was... but it kind of ticked me off, because last night after I got off work I was going to go to school and try to get my pile of homework done, which of course is all due this week, grr... so that means I get to run to school today after I go to the dentist *whine*


----------



## Rhiannon

Augh, Tal!  Nastyness. (on the other hand, a costume store with store kitties sounds like a heck of a cool place to work).

Unrant: Freeeeeeeeeeeeedom!!! Eish, this was an awful week. Work work work work work, aieee!!! But now it's the weekend, my tests are over, I have no homework, I have books and hot chocolate waiting for me at home! Yay!

Rant: I really really really want to see _Love Actually_, but the nearest place it's showing is an hour away and no one wants to take me _or_ let me drive over by myself. Bah! _Alan Rickman!_ Alan Rickman and _Emma Thompson_! In the same cast! The mere thought it almost too much stimulation to handle...


----------



## Turin

Tal, it looks like you got the sickness spreading around the forum, it seems like everyone is sick.
Unrant: I finished all my english homework! Yay!


----------



## Dragon

~*IMMUNE!!!*~

I haven't gotten sick yet, but lots of other ppl around me have. 

unrant1--> T'IS FRIDAY!!!
I love the weekend. it's the weekend!!!!

rant--> I have science fair stuff to do this weekend, and I need my dad's help to do it, so I can't get it done until my dad has some free time, _and_ I'm not doing anything else. ugh. this. isn't. cool. I didn't want to be in the science fair! it's just this stupid honors biology thing. it's icky.

semi-rant-yet-hilarious-thing--> I left my pants a belt at a friends house about 2 weeks ago. well, I haven't seen her lately, but I told her to give them to someone I knew I would see this weekend. I really need my belt bc almost all my pants are too big for me and kinda hang low if I don't have a belt, thank goodness I wear big shirts too. but anyways. this person she gave it to is now _wearing_ my pants. taht, in itself is not so bad or weird. dbut this person is also bigger than me, and that was the smallest, tightest pair of pants I have (not that they were really tight at all, but I'm trying to get a point across) I'm sitting here, talking to my friend who originally had my pants and belt, about my pants and belt, and whether she gave it to the person, and I get a call. "um.... ur pants r kinda tight..." I'm standing here in shock. I say "that is traumatizing." it should be physically possible for this person to fit in my pants! my pants are too small for them! I think there's some sort of freaky dimensional space warp thing goin on in there, and that shouldn't be happening. pants are not meant to induce breakthroughs in modern technology! they are meant to be worn! by ppl that will logically fit in them! meaning me!

....I miss my pants...


----------



## Gandalf White

LOL Dragon!  I wish a quick resolution to that situation.  If I lost my only belt, I don't think going out in public would even be an option... 

Unrant: I know it has been said, but IT'S THE WEEKEND!!! 

Another Unrant: Happily, that dratted pulled muscle is feeling better already. 

Rant: It's not fair that you're not sick. *coughs in Dragon's direction*


----------



## Talierin

I'm completely fine today, not sick or anything.. it was weird...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> twas the afternoon before Saturday and all through the cafe, not a creature was stirring, save the incredibly bored waitress who ended up drawing little aliens on scraps of paper with the crayons meant for kiddie customers. Ah well, that's life.

unrant---> one of the cooks made ginger-snaps!


----------



## Turin

Don't you guys think its weird that all these people around the country are getting sick simultaniously? 

Rant: I have to get up at 5:30 tomorrow, that wouldn't be that bad if it where a weekday, but it will be Saturday! I have gotten up early on the weekends.


----------



## Rhiannon

D...that just weirded me out.


----------



## MacAddict

I'll join the crowd. I'm sick at the moment, got my flu shot on Thursday and its affecting me now, luckily it should be gone by Sunday or so, flu shot sickness (as I call it) usally doesn't last long, and it beats getting the flu 5 times in 1 year.


~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

I'M NOT SICK!

And I never get the flu.

Now watch...I'll get it this year...right before RotK comes out...


----------



## My_Precious

*Imagines Rhi crawling out of her bed and whispering "I have to go to ROTK* I don't think that flu is going to stop you from going...


----------



## Rhiannon

Especially since I just got plane tickets to fly to NC to see it with Lomie


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaaaaugh! Stupid sister!

So tonight was homeschool teen thing, right? Cook out. Bleh, don't like cook outs. And it's cold. And it has the potential to be very very dull. And I'm TIRED because I had the Week from the Pit (the one with fire and brimstone). 

And my sister wasn't going to go.

Well, then, I don't have to go either!

And then my sister is going to go.

Well, I still don't want to go!

Sister tells me I'm going.

Oh no I'm *not!*

So now Mom thinks I'm petty because I'm refusing to go just because my sister told me to- that was just the final straw, I really _didn't_ want to go. Not even a little.


----------



## Dragon

that's an odd thing for her to assume, are you and your sister fighting or something?

that's just....odd...

I need my belt! I've gone 2 weeks w/out it, and I hafta wear big shirts so no one can see me undywear. it's crazy

I get my belt back tomorrow!!!

rant--> my mother is making me very angry. she was very tired earlier, but she was on the computer and the phone, an dI was waiting for her to get off one or the other, I was talking to sum1 on the phone, but she needed it, so I had to get off, and then I needed to print something off the computer for school, but she was on so I couldn't do either. I asked her if, after she got off and I finished printing my thing out, she would take me to buy something, since she was tired, she said, "if I wake up a little, I'll take you." so, she got off the computer, I got on, realized that the printer was not working (GRR # 1) so I couldn't print my thing out. so, I got on the phone and called my person back (stizzle, big surprise), and we were talking, and abouta half hour later, my mom comes out of her room and starts yelling at me that I didn't wake her up, an dI tried to explain to her that it isn't my job to wake her up, but she said that she told me to. (GRR # 2) I do not believe this. first of all. if she had told me to wake her up, my brother would have heard it too, (he was next to me the whole time) and he would have been nagging me about it just for something to do. second of all, _she_ was the tired one. I was the one with coherent thoughts. I think I would be the one to remember that correctly? grr. she tells me to get off the phone, we're leaving, I say ok, an dI'm about to get off the phone when I get a call on the other liine, it's my dad. at my grannies house. so I give it to my mom. she starts complaining about me not waking her up (GRR # 3) and that we'll be right over (GRR # 4) I'm pretty angry now, but I get off the phone, but b4 I do, I explain to stizzle y I'm mad bc he could tell I was. he doesn't like it very much when I'm mad, I think it makes him sad, and I didn't want to do that, but I didn't want to lie to him either. so, I get off the phone, we get in the car. I say to mom, "mom you said if you woke up then you would take me to the store" she says, "no I didn't, and you knew we were going to grannies all along." I said, no, no one told me we were going to grannies, and you _did_ say taht you would take me to the store"

she tells that she doesn't want to hear anymore, or I would have to get out of the car and walk the rest of the way. (we only live 5 blocks from my grannies house)

I say " I'm sorry mom, but I don't like it when I'm on the phone, and you start griping at me for things that aren't my fault, then going back on your word."

she tells me to get out of the car. so I do. and I start walking back home.

she backs up the car, rolls down the window and yells "WRONG WAY COLLEEN!!!"

I stop.

I stare at her.

I get in the car. I figure, if I have to go where she wants me to, she better be the one taking me, cause I'm not going otherwise.

she doesn't say anything, so we drive the rest of the way to grannies. I don't say anything bc the thought just occurs to me that I really want to go to stizzles house tomorrow, and if I push it to much, then I wont get to go.

she just came in the room, and started talking to me about "how rude I was". I closed this window bc I dont' think this is something she really needs to see when I'm trying not to push it, and exspecially since she interrogates me about everything. as soon as she came in it was, "who are you talking to on the instant messenger?" "kelli." 

I explain to her very slowly, using almost exactly the same words I did when we were in the car. she says over and over, "I know that you can't be happy all the time, but you need to find a better way of handling your anger. I don't appreciate your behavior."

I was talking. slowly. and quietly. how is that not a good control of my anger? what would she rather me do, shout? break things? I usually go out and hit the punching bag in the garage, but, alas, no time. I think I can handle my anger wonderfully when I need to, and I did. my mother is simply insane.

so, I am now at my grannies house, typing on my semi-uncles computer (explanation later) and I keep glancing at the door hoping she wont come in and interrogate me again bc I'm almost done w/ this post and I don't want to accidentally delete it if I panick when she comes in.

I do not like my mother. she is the center of 90% of my problems. I do not like her in the least. I do not love her. I am grateful to her for carrying me in her womb for nine months, but that is the most she will ever get out of me. she is hypocritical, volotile, annoying, interrogative, and all these other humongous degrading words I don't have the patience to think up right now.


----------



## Rhiannon

> that's an odd thing for her to assume, are you and your sister fighting or something?



We are now. I'm not going to be bossed around by someone two years younger than me!

D, I'm sorry things aren't good between you and your mom  That's got to be really rough.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes, parents are very confusing and very paradoxical, and the most annoying thing about it is _they don't see it!!!_ 

Rant: My mom ranges from strict to lenient, with no apparant reasoning. She apparently likes to control my computer time. I have to password all my IM's. I'm 17, I can manage myself, thank you. See? I have to go now. 


Unrant: I got to help put some shingles back on my roof that blew off in the wind we've had. Very cool being way up there...


----------



## Turin

Rant: Its monday, I hate monday!
Rant2: My sister got in a wreck and now we only have one car untill we can get her a new one, so she and my mom have to share the car while they are going to college. How does this effect me? Well I probably can't go to most of the places I go during the week because either my sister has the car or my mom has the car. Oh, and the tow truck is delivering the car back to the house now. 

Unrant: I got to ride 10 miles yesturday on my bike!
Unrant2: I still have a coff but I got rid of the sore throat.


----------



## Gandalf White

Unrant: I did manage to play rollerhockey yesterday! We slaughtered the other team for the first time ever! We rock!

Rant: My back and...errrr....bum are so sore that it's not funny. The other team is a bunch of hot-heads; one of them got ejected after cross-checking one of our guys. (In a no-contact sport) #34 of theirs got so teed off that he took me out from behind with a crosscheck, giving me my soreness. Grrr, and the ref didn't see it! (Although I did give him a shove later on when he bumped me again and he started yelling at me; the ref ignored it...) 

Unrant: The new ref let us get more 'physical' and it was a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I really need a new mouse, now the scroller thing doesn't work and the mouse stops working all the time, and I'm the only one in the house that can get it working again so everytime someone else is on the computer and the mouse doesn't work, I have to stop what I'm doing and come fix it.


----------



## My_Precious

Just stop fixing it, then they'll be forced to buy a new one.


----------



## Turin

Or I could make them pay me every time I fix it.


----------



## Kailita

Three rants and one unrant.

Rant #1 ---> I have been gone for...well, forever it seems. Maybe about a week...close enough. My computer has been sick...very very sick. Nine viruses at one time, to be exact. It's always been archaic...but it was doing crazy things...downloading things we haven't downloaded, going to sites unbidden, erasing files, converting things from English to that weird computer language...and constantly trying to get back on the Internet, even when we didn't tell it to...kind of like the ring trying to get to Sauron. I don't know how we managed to salvage it...only thanks to one of our close friends, who makes computers. So anyway, now it's fixed and has more memory and protection, along with a new mouse and keyboard. 

Rant #2 ---> My favorite radio station..._my_ radio station...has been cancelled out of the blue. It was such a great station, I really loved it. It was local, but not unpopular...lots of people listened to it...and it had great alternative rock. Stuff you couldn't hear anywhere else, along with all the normal stuff that people love to hear. And out of the blue, they just cancelled it, with no explanation and no warning. But wait, it gets worse. They replaced it...with KSON. For those of you who don't know...KSON is a _country_ station.  *Seethes*. So this is the last straw between me and the evil abomination formerly known as country music...this is war. Country is going _down_...

Rant #3 ---> I typed all of this up already about ten minutes ago, and my computer erased it! Urghhh...don't you hate when that happens?

Unrant ---> The money I get for my recycled bottles has always been 2.5 cents for the small ones (the ones that come out of the vending machines...I don't know what the liter size is) and 5 cents for the bigger 2 liters. But come the new year, little bottles will get me 4 cents and big ones will get me 8 cents! Which doesn't sound like much, but that will almost double what I"m getting now. I've made about twenty dollars from bottles thus far...which is pretty good, considering that I'm doing absolutely nothing beyond taking the trouble to look strange and ask people for their trash.  And, even better, my mom is letting me keep all the bottles I'm getting now until January, when I'll recycle them all and get more money, instead of recycling them weekly like I usually do. Which is really a step for my mom, who tries not to humor my obsessions.


----------



## Rhiannon

RE Rant #1: AUGH!

RE Rant #2: AUGH!

RE Rant #3: AUGH!

RE Un-Rant: HURRAH!

...in a nutshell  My computer's been on the fritz too, which is incredibly annoying- it keeps shutting down and won't open certain things (like MSN IM) and spontaneously combusting...augh.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *RE Rant #1: AUGH!
> 
> RE Rant #2: AUGH!
> 
> RE Rant #3: AUGH!
> 
> RE Un-Rant: HURRAH!
> *


Yeah, that's pretty much it, Rhi. 

Ick. Computers confustulate me. (Confuse + discombobulate = confustulate, I guess...I don't know, it sounded right...) Especially the ancient model that we have at home. The one my dad has at church is so fast and so docile...but this one is old and grumpy. Hmm...I wonder if all computers have personalities...

(Random off-topic note ---> Have you ever wondered if anything can be combobulated? If you're discombobulated when you're confused...are you combobulated when you're not...?  *Thinks too much about this kind of thing*)


----------



## Dragon

gah! they did that to my radio station too! it was about a year ago, but I still miss it... They replaced it w/ the bone....I think taht's really really hard rock. I don't like it. I found a new radio station and everything, but it took me a really long time to find one I liked 

I've been gone for little clusters of time at a time, lately my family has been very active w/ activities and stuffs, so I haven't been home a lot during my computer time.


----------



## MacAddict

Unrant: Light up Ocala is over!!!!!!!!!!! It is the worst event I have to work at, 10 hours of annoying stupid people asking the same stupid question, it drives you mad. But it's finally over for another year and I'm $100 richer!



~MacAddict


----------



## Niirewen

Rant-- I've been _so_ busy lately that I've practically had no time to post here or do anything else. But now that my cross country season is finally over (we made it to state championships ) hopefully I will have more time!


----------



## stizzle

i like havnt been here in a while
ya know what i dont like,i dont like some aspects of having a girlfriend
like her parents
must ... kILL!!!!


----------



## Turin

Rant: The race this weekend was horrible! The trail was so rooty that it was impossible to go fast. This trail is cursed because, 1. During the preride at night I lost my $30 speedometer. 2. My chain broke so I couldn't even finish the race. 3. I crashed really bad when my chain got stuck, my whole right side is bruised and scratched, my right arm and hand are practically one big scab(I crashed on rocks ), and I can barely type now because my hand is so messed up.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Turin:* 

I know how you feel.  One year on the cross country team, I fell down a rocky hill during one of the earliest races in the season, pulling leg muscles so out of whack that I don't think they ever fully recovered that autumn. The rest of the season was pretty much shot ... I ran injured, and it showed in my times. I was happy just to keep bettering myself from race to race little by little. 

And then there were my teammates to deal with. Rumor had it that I was just faking my injury to get out of doing the harder workouts. * shakes his head * So much for team spirit and pulling together in someone's time of need to offer encouragement, let alone offer the basic decency of trust towards someone who'd proven themselves in years past.

But as for you, *Turin,* ..... I wish you a quick recovery for your arm and hand, equipment made good as new like the Blade that was Broken reforged, and smooth trails! 

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Kailita

Participating in cross country sounds like reasonable grounds for insanity to me...but that's just me.  Don't get me wrong, I _love_ to run...the wind in your hair, the rush of adrenaline, it's great. I just don't like competing against other people or being forced into it for a grade (PE...ugh...*shakes off the bad memories).


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi does _not_ love to run. Rhi does not love physical activity. 

Rhi is overweight  

But Rhi does enjoy nice walks in cool weather with pretty grass and trees and leaves and things to look at and the BBC radio drama of LotR to listen to...


----------



## Turin

My brother is on the cross country team, but it doesn't even count for PE. 

Rant: I can't do much physical activity with my arm like this, I don't want to scrape off the scab so it starts bleading again.


----------



## Turin

Ack! I'm starting to get sick again! My throat is getting soar, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I can't get sick now, I just got over a cold.


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Ack! I'm starting to get sick again! My throat is getting soar, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I can't get sick now, I just got over a cold. *


 Noooo!  

Rant: I still have this irritating, deep chest cough.  I just got some anti-biotics, so hopefully they'll go to work. In the meantime, I can't even lay down, as I wake up unable to breath. I'm not kidding, it takes at least 30 seconds for whatever is in my throat to clear so I can get a breath. Ick!

Unrant: We won again in rollerhockey, and there was no "messy" situations...


----------



## Turin

Rant: I can't go riding with my friends because my arm is so messed up, and I can't go to karate tonight either so I'll have to sit at home and be bored.


----------



## Kailita

Ugh, I sympathize deeply with you guys, Turin and Gandalf White. Being sick is no fun.  I had a bad cold, and I've been on the brink of getting over it...for the past three weeks.  It just doesn't want to go away. I would recommend a vaporizer and a lot of orange juice in the meantime...along with all those lovely pills.


----------



## My_Precious

I am now working as a cashier at the Jewel store. Not a good idea, let me tell you. Besides having to know how to ring up 50 different combinations of payments, and knowing where to place them in your drawer, you have to deal with impatient customers, cheating customers (I had to have my drawer pulled out and counted because a couple of guys said that they gave me a $50, when in reality they gave me $20. I know because I only got 1 fifty dollar bill, and it was from a lady. I have my memory, thank goodness.), customers who want every item checked for price "because it is on sale"...when it is not. And then they argue, and try to prove they are right when not only I checked it in the paper, I also called for a price check and got a sticker with a price on it. 
In addition to all those fun things we know process checks in a different way, so I need customers phone # and driver's license. It's not my fault they lost their license after they got a ticket from a police officer. No, I cannot ring up the ticket instead of license. Why? Because I need a picture and your signature. No, you cannot show me your credit card of Marshall Fields membership card. No need to throw them at me. You will not shop in this store ever again? What can I say? YYYaaaaaaaaayyyyy! *cheers*
Argh. Grr.
And don't even start me on the coupons that won't scan even though the product matches perfectly. Or when the item won't scan or ring up when I type in the code. (And it always happens when the department from which that item comes is closed.)


----------



## Turin

Argh! Trying to sleep last night was horrible, I had a bunch of junk in my throat and I couldn't breath through my nose, and I had trouble sleeping on my right side, it being very bruised. Now I'm taking a sick day so I have to lay in bed all day, pretty boring.  

Rant: I'm going to get out of shape laying in bed, I have to train every day for racing but its impossible because of my broken chain, I have to take it in to the shop once I get well enough to go anywhere.


----------



## Dragon

rant-->I haven't been home all day. at about 7 am my parents got me up and took me to my grannies house, and I just now got home (it is *checks*...8:30pm) 

I have a headache.
I have been watching the _What Not To Wear--Don't Dress Like A Turkey Marathon_ yes, I know, deep philosophical choice of television shows.  for some reason, shows like that fascinate me, but watching them over and over hour after hour! I've seen 12.5 episodes today. 12! there was nothin else on. after the first two, normally I would have changed to something else, but there _was_ nothing else!

I attempted to teach my little brother and my cousin how to oplay the star wars theme song on the organ...well, I know how to play it on a piano, but a organ was what was there. well, being as they are 11 and 12 years old, um.... they weren't so great. so the whole time I was watching What Not To Wear, I was hearing mangled versions of the star wars theme song behind me. played very loudly. in several harsh tones. over and over. my ears hurt.

and now I reiterate taht I have a headache. it hurts. 

unrant--> tomorrow I get to go shopping!!!!
um, yes, that sounds a little....um... well, I don't know the word, but, no matter how boyish I am, I haven't yet been able to escape some female tendencies, one of which is a love for shopping. 

Every year, around the end of november (or the beginning of december, take your pick) my family, my grannie, papa, aunt tracy, aunt diane, aunt cherry, uncle carl, and my cousins tyle and maggie(...wow.... there seems like a lot more of them when I write it down...) all go out to this huge, awesome, strip-mall/shopping center thing and do about 80 %of our holiday shopping, and well, tomorrow, that's what we're doing. YAY! ok... I don't have that much money, but tracy always gives the kids spending money, and I still count as a kid  so   

unrant--> and hopefully, I get to see stizzle tomorrow after the shopping experience, and that's always good... 

yet another unrant--> and on sunday my friend is coming over! her mom, I guess is tired of her, so she was asking what was the earliest she could come over, so I'm gonna see her as soon as possible and it will be grand


----------



## Talierin

*does an big extremely happy mac user dance* I GOT MY IPOD TODAY!!!!!!!!! IT"S SO PREEEEEEEEEEETTTTTY!!!! I named it Calvin


----------



## MacAddict

Hurray for iPods! The most wonderful of small electric music devices (aka MP3 players) From the only company that could make it work Apple!


~MacAddict


----------



## Dragon

rant--> Menstruation Hurts.

I woke up at 6 this morning and I was cramping really badly, so I got the heating pad and thought maybe I could just use that. I lied in my bed for 2 and a half hours just cringing, an dscrunching upo and spreading ouyt trying to find the most comfortable position, until finally, I got uuup the determination to come downstairs and get some midol. I'm still waiting for it to kick in though, so I'm still hurting very badly.

OW.


----------



## Talierin

Cramps are evil! Mine usually aren't too bad, but sometimes there's just days when they're so bad all I can do is curl up and cry, ugh...


----------



## Rhiannon

Augh, poor D!    I don't get menstruation cramps ever, but I do sometimes get really bad cramps that are probably from gas and are awful


----------



## Arebeth

Rant>>> I've just spent my whole w-e doing algebra and trigonometry!!! I'm just fed up with it... And I must study maths every day this week since my exam is on next monday and maths is my main option with latin! (Don't tell me: why did you ever took eight hours maths per week, I really didn't have a choice).


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I got to ride an awsome course today, it is actually the hardest course in the state. And I didn't crash once! There were so many awsome hills, man I wish I had a video camra.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yeah, my sister gets those pretty bad. 

*is too embarassed to talk about it further*

Rant: I...am...still.....coughing!!! It won't (substitute swear word of choice) go away! Hack hack hack, then spit. Awful phlegm!  

Rant: I want this to be a general rant against all liquid medicine. I am positive it is the root of all evil. Heck, why do they even put "flavors" in the medicine? 'Cherry?????' That's a load of baloney! 'Cherry and vomit,' maybe...  Yes, I'm supposed to be taking it twice a day.  I'm grown up now, so I can't spit it out like when I was younger. I miss the good old days...

Rant: No roller hockey this week!

*feels better*


----------



## Talierin

The only good one is the orange stuff... unfortunately it's only for the slightest of colds 

The trick is to drink water right after taking the stuff, helps a little bit


----------



## Gandalf White

I've never had Orange. Why is cherry predominant? 

My routine: (Not mature, I know. I don't care!)  

Pour the stuff, and proceed to look at it. Pour a glass of soda, or strong juice. Get something salty nearby, i.e. Wheat Thins, pretzels, popcorn, etc. Look at the stuff again. Pick it up. Think how sick I felt last time. Eat a Wheat Thin. Take a sip of soda. Look at the stuff. Move to a different part of the kitchen. Look again. Drink the stuff without meaning to, take a huge gulp of soda, and proceed not to breath for the next minute. While not breathing, cram Wheat Thins in, chew and swallow. Repeat. Ah, done!


----------



## Dragon

ugh. apparently mine run in the family. I don't know about that, but my cramps are so bad taht I'm constantly on midol...and sometimes with the higher dosages, I get a little..... um.... strange...


----------



## Kailita

*Blinks at iPod people* Oh. Uh...okay. *Is so behind in the latest technology*  *Brands self with large label reading STONE AGE* 

Oh D..._oh_, D...oh...*cannot even speak, for the thought of the pain* I know how that is, though mine probably aren't half as bad as yours seem to be.  I'm sorry, sis. (Hey, where's Bran? It's our job as sisters to drag him into the girl conversation topics that make guys all uncomfortable. )

Arebeth! That is _horrible_!  Trust me, of all people, I CERTAINLY know what it's like to have an overload of homework. And math is the root of all evil, of course. Ugh...I'm so sorry. But just do your best. Once it's over, you'll get a chance to relax, hopefully...just look forward until then...

Gandalf White...hehe...I understand your dilemma. I HATE syrup medicines of all kinds (I was in rapture when I was finally old enough to swallow pills instead of taking syrup). But the way you presented your rant made me laugh...sorry, can't help it.  I agree, the "flavors" are disgusting. The only one I can stomach is the grape Dimetap. But ones like cherry...or worse, BUBBLE GUM (blegh!)...are totally disgusting. Your routine with taking medicine sounds very similar to mine, actually.


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: Lomie doesn't have eye cancer!

Rant: The parents of a family we're friends with were in a bad car accident and the father died, leaving his wife widowed with nine children, one of them extremely autistic. And less than a year ago, one of their sons died very suddenly. 

Unrant: I got some work done on my dress and it's looking good!

Rant: I have an essay rough draft due in eleven hours that I'm barely started on.

Unrant: Two weeks until I fly to see Lomie!

Rant: I need to finish my dress, sew a cape, and sew a shirt in those two weeks.

Unrant: My Christmas shopping is mostly done!

Rant: I have no money

Unrant: I got to see a bunch of my friends from far away the day after Thanksgiving and buy books and visit the art museum!

Rant: Final exams are next week. Eep.

And...I think that's all.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have a comparison/contrast composition due tomorrow, and I don't know what its about! I really have to pay more attention in class.


----------



## Gandalf White

RANT: Snow!!!  Need I say more? No! Will I? Yes! The horrible whiteness has started falling from the sky. Big powdery flakes...they were sticking! Small flakes now, no stick, still bad. 

*needs a ticket south...far south!*


----------



## Turin

Far south eh? Well I live far south and heat does get old, very old.


----------



## Dragon

mmm, how's texas for ya? 

I've lived here all my life and I get cold really easy. 50 degrees, I'm freezing, out comes the ski jacket


----------



## Talierin

AGH! Not the white sky crap! RUNNNNNNNNN!

I hate it too.


----------



## Kailita

*Gets hit with backlash from Rhi's multiple rants and unrants* 



> _Originally posted by Gandalf White_
> **needs a ticket south...far south!**


Well, by all means, come on down!  And bring your snow with you. Here in SoCal, winter feels just like autumn, with the slight difference of about 5 or 10 degrees. Sunny, blue skies all the time...never gets colder than 40...it gets boring after a while.


----------



## Rhiannon

Here's a rant: I HATE ECONOMICS! I hate it I hate it I hate it I hate economics! I'm going to fail, I'm going to fail miserably, and every time I think I understand a concept I get my homework back and it's all wrong wrong wrong wrong WRONG and I hate it I hate it I hate it!


----------



## My_Precious

Rant: We have to do a five min debate for humanities... I got assigned a wonderful topic "Is pornography art?". And yes, we also have to have..mm..visual representation, i.e. a poster or a video clip... Hmmm, makes me wonder, what should I get?  Should I cencor it with smiley faces on all the appropriate (or inappropriate???) places?  Why is school such a headache?
P.S. Unrant: I get to say that I need to do a research on porn for school...


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *And bring your snow with you. Here in SoCal, winter feels just like autumn, with the slight difference of about 5 or 10 degrees. Sunny, blue skies all the time...never gets colder than 40...it gets boring after a while.  *


 Ooooh, that sounds perfect! LOL, and bringing my snow with me would defeat the entire purpose!  

Rant: It waited 'til I slept. When I awoke the grass looked like spaghetti with way too much parmesan cheese.   Awful, simply awful. My Nike Airs are wet.  I hate snow.

Unrant: Got something really cool planned for today. Me and a couple of other guys are rebelling against the leader of our MOH:AA clan, taking over the server, and changing our clan name. We've already got a site under construction, and the basic rules. 'Twill be awesome! 

My_precious, that certainly is an...well...interesting?...project.


----------



## Turin

Rant: The mouse finally gave out for good on the mac, now I'm forced to use this piece of crap hewliet fagard to do all my web surfing.


----------



## Ice Man

The tastiest foods are always the less healthy; that is just mean.


----------



## Dragon

hey! my stupid mouse is HP too! I hate this mouse, it's all sticky and evil.

 I love that topic MP, I'd be all over it, I find that so hilarious. What grade are you in now? heh, I think that being as the topic is whether it's artwork or not, it would be fine if you didn't censor it

wow. talk about whiplash rhi.


----------



## My_Precious

I'm taking my first semester classes in college right now. Which reminds me that my final are coming up in 2 weeks. *shudders*
And yes, the topic is interesting, I just find it funny, because my Humanities teacher is in her 50s, and is slightly old-fashioned (?).


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *(Hey, where's Bran? It's our job as sisters to drag him into the girl conversation topics that make guys all uncomfortable. )
> *



I'm back now, I was up in PA again. My mother's 25th class reunion was last Saturday. So her and I drove from here to there on Wednesday night and Thursday and surprised my Grandmother. Then we drove back on Tuesday night and Wednesday for me to work today. We were able to visit a lot of family and eat a lot of food. I went hunting all day Monday and Tuesday morning. It was quite cold out but not too bad. The worst part was that it was WINDY. We had sideways snow . My face is now windburnt(didn't know such a thing existed till now) and my lips are chapped beyond all recognition. I had fun though, even if I didn't get anything(stupid deer).

And no that stuff doesn't make me uncomfortable...much. It's a natural thing and a very good reason I'm glad I'm a guy.

GW you are more than welcome to come down here and soak up some of the sunshine . I'm shure either me, Mac, or Turin could find a place for you to stay. Same goes for all of you snow dwellers or even non-snow dwellers.

HUGE unrant: I gave my girlfriend her early Christmas present before I left on Wednesday. It was a laptop! It's a long story I'll tell it if anyone is interested but I won't right now because it takes too long.


----------



## Talierin

I'm escaping the white sky crap for there, muffin! 18 more days! Although it's been warmer here than it is there....


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We finally got a new mouse, it seems to work well enough. 

Unrant2: I don't have any rants.


----------



## Kailita

Welcome back, Bran! 

Hmmm...economics is evil, snow is fun unless you have to live in it, porn is disturbing (and so is Turin).  Did I cover everything?

Unrant ---> Ten more days of school until winter break! 

Rant ---> Ten whole days of school until winter break! 

Can I last that long...?


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm just generally miserable. For all reasons and for no reason at all.

And the feeling of worthlessness has been creeping up and is dragging me down with it.

Did I mention I'm miserable?


----------



## Turin

My race went pretty well, I don't really know what place I got but atleast it wasn't last. I was doing well for the first mile, but then when I jumped a root my chain came off, so when I got off my bike to fix it everyone passed me. Riding fast trying to catch up, I hit the dug out part of a hill and wrecked, thus letting everyone that hadden't passed me before do so. when I wrecked my knee rammed into the root, it was swollen (and still is) making it hard for me to ride the rest of the race.

And if I may ask, Kailita, why am I disturbing? Is it the avatar?


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*To Cheer Up Rhiannon!*

My dear *Rhiannon,*

Not knowing how I may help, I hope that a small bit of entertainment might serve to cheer you up?

* The wizard stands, moves into the center of the Common Room. Tosses his pipe up to the rafters, from which three fireballs come down instead, juggles them. Changes the color of each fireball hovering in mid-air, from red to purple to blue ... Playfully propels all three fireballs together in the general direction of *Rhiannon* ... The fireballs intentionally miss their mark, of course, as Gandalf bows and smiles ..... *

* Next, quick as lightning, Gandalf grabs hold of the tablecloth from his table, whereon sit bowls, cups, plates, cutlery, serving platters ..... Whips the tablecloth out from under all these without chipping or shattering even the most fragile dish or glass. The wizard shows the assembled crowd that the tablecloth is plain white on one side, gold on the other ..... Then, with a flash of light, Gandalf tosses the tablecloth up into the air. When it lands back in his arms, he spreads the cloth open to reveal that it now contains an image of Rohan's emblem, a white horse on a green field, on both sides ... and then gestures towards a baby oliphaunt that is now standing beside him, having appeared without explanation! *

* In the best tradition of a merry meeting of Middle Earth, introduces the oliphaunt (who as yet has no name, you may name him as you like!) to *Rhiannon* ... * 

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Rhiannon

*claps* Thank you, Gandalf! *curtsies* I feel much better now, many thanks! *admires the Outcasts' new baby elephant* I shall call him...George! And he shall be mine...He shall be my George...

Turin, I'm sorry about your knee


----------



## Gandalf White

Gah! Behind on homework! Fell asleep during math!   Have a Powerpoint speech due Friday, and haven't a clue what I'm doing it on! Am tired! 

All combined together in one huge thing of frustration...

...don't talk to me, I'll bite your head off!


----------



## Niirewen

Ughh, I know how you feel, Gandalf White. I have so much schoolwork, it's crazy! I have 3 tests this Wednesday, one of which is Chemistry and another Precalculus, and I completely do not understand either of them! I can't wait until winter break.. I'm so stressed out, and I desperately need some sleep..


----------



## Dragon

fell asleep during math?

*goes to sleep purposefully during every class period...daily...*



*is a sloth...*


----------



## Gandalf White

Ick, chemistry! I left that 'til college, as I hate science...no need for me to take it twice. 

Unrant: We won our last game of the session in roller hockey, and I got another goal. (With a super sweet move, I might add...)   

Unrant: Got to watch PotC tonight. Love that movie!


----------



## Rhiannon

History final tomorrow, English final the day after, Economics final the day after that (also known as The Great Ordeal- the other two are a breeze). 

*goes to play with George*


----------



## Turin

I know how we can vent all this frustration, I say we tip something over!!! 

Unrant: I'm testing for my brown belt tomorrow, finally after having the same belt for almost a year.

Unrant2: My last race of the year is this sunday! No more nerve racking, atleast for a couple months. The worst part of a race is when the guy says 'five seconds riders', everyone crouches, getting ready to sprint, Argh! I'm getting nervous just thinking about it. Hopefully I'm going to do a 12 hour race this february, it will be much more fun than doing the series type races because you don't have to all line up on the starting line. Hopefully I'll get a team together by then.


----------



## My_Precious

Major Rant: Just found out that Jonathan Brandis, the actor who played in "Seaquest" and "Neverending Story II" committed suicide. WHY???!!!


----------



## Kailita

*Promptly hires GandalftheGray as the GOO's personal entertainer and wizard-of-good-cheer* Yay! Oliphaunts! But what kind of a name is George?  *Studies too many Georges in AP Euro*

*Glances at homework rants from other Outcasts* I will not go into a homework rant...I will _not_ go into a homework rant. I would be typing all night if I were to go into a homework rant.  It will suffice to say that school is a terror. Bleh.

I have a chemistry test this week, too! Small world. Good luck, Niirewen. Sleep, sleep, sleep! Ah, a good night's rest...that elusive luxury...



> _Originally posted by Turin_
> *And if I may ask, Kailita, why am I disturbing? Is it the avatar?*


No, I think it was either part of your deep thoughts or your signature at the time (the second one, I'm pretty sure). I don't remember what it said...something about killing or death. I just remember looking at it, shaking my head, and thinking, _Turin is disturbing._


----------



## Rhiannon

George is an excellent name for a baby oliphaunt.  *is happily riding George all around the GOO wearing a makeshift turban of towels*


----------



## Turin

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> [B
> No, I think it was either part of your deep thoughts or your signature at the time (the second one, I'm pretty sure). I don't remember what it said...something about killing or death. I just remember looking at it, shaking my head, and thinking, _Turin is disturbing._  [/B]



Oh, that was off some commercial for a game and I thought it sounded true, I think it was something like 'Its not about dying for your country, its about making your enemy die for his'. Is that not what war is about?


----------



## Niirewen

Major rant- I got the flu (even though I got a flu shot! ) and couldn't go to school today. I'm going to have to find some way to make up all the tests I missed, which will probably mean staying after school for several days. Ugh. I feel awful and I might not be able to go to school tomorrow either and then I'll have even more work to make up.  I hate the flu!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Rhiannon:* 

I'm delighted to hear you're so happy with George the Oliphaunt, my friend! 

*Kailita:* 

Why thank you, kind maiden! Or should I say, "boss" ... now that you've hired me? 

*My_Precious* 

While I am woefully ignorant of most culture that people view nowadays in the Seventh Age on their palantiri, I am very saddened to hear the tidings of Jonathan Brandis and his tragic death. 

*Niirewen:* 

Well met! I feel for you, as I'm in the same sort of boat. Join me for a small supper and tea?

* Starts a fire in the hearth. Hangs over the blaze a large copper kettle, dented from the time it was kicked downhill by a wraith, but shiny, having been cleaned afterward by Elves with athelas. Sets chicken soup a-simmering. Places near the glowing alder logs a small iron kettle in which now begins to brew a curative tea of licorice and betony wood. *

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Arebeth

Unrant>>> The exams are over!!! Yay! And it [my report] might even turn out be not so bad...

Rant>>>I've got a HUGE amount of work to do during the holiday. Argh.


----------



## Rhiannon

The semester is over! You know what this means? I'M DONE WITH HIGH SCHOOL!! Woohoo! *runs around capering madly* I just had The Great Ordeal, aka my Economics final that I spent all day yesterday studying for, and it wasn't even that bad.

But last night I couldn't sleep at all because I couldn't breath through my nose (no! I can't get sick! I'm going to NC!), and I woke up to...

A truck. In our yard. And neither one of my parents anywhere to be found.

It was the men come to pump out our septic tank, which has been misbehaving to the point that all six of us have only been able to use one bathroom (_my_ bathroom, at that). 

There are strange men with a truck digging a whole in our yard, I just got up, my test was in forty minutes, and Mom is nowhere to be found. 

Lord God give us aid. 

Then the foreman wanted me to come out and see the cracked lid of the septic tank (and fortunately I slept in jeans, so I wasn't wearing pajama pants), and this was one of the most humiliating experiences of my life because I just woke up fifteen minutes ago and I have no idea what's going on and no my husband isn't home I don't _have_ a husband, thank you. 

Mom had gone to pick of her medication and the line was really long and her cell phone wasn't getting any reception.


----------



## Turin

School ends in... 6 days!!! I don't know if I can stand it that long.

Rant: I have to do a 28 day weather experiment through Christmas, I'm going to be out of state most of the month so I have to write down my observations while driving to Texas, and even on Christmas, I'm sure I'll forget it a lot of days so I'll just have to make something up. 

Rant2: I just about finished typing up a lab report, then I reallized that its the wrong one!!!, I was reading the wrong one out of the book, now I have to start all over. To make things worse, its due today, and I still have to draw a picture for it and another one.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: Powerpoint speech due tomorrow. No idea what it's on.  

Rant: Tired. Heading towards depression. 

Unrant: RotK will snap me out of it.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I'm getting sick again, that'll make 3 times in the last couple months.

Rant2: Pursuasive essay due Tuesday, I haven't started on it yet but it shouldn't be too hard. 

Unrant: My last race is this Sunday! 

Rant3: My mom is making me go to some stupid school Christmas party, and I have to dress up! She didn't even ask me before signing me up, and the worst part is, I have to spend $5 of my hard earned money on a stupid gift.


----------



## Dragon

gah, my mom used to do stuff like that to me all the time, turin, but she stopped. I'm not sure how or why it happened, but I'm happy it did

rant--> I just had to convince someone that life does have purpose, it's just hard to find sometimes, and that suicide is bad. (they weren't planning on commiting suicide, in fact, I didn't actually tell them not to, but I hope that our talk had the same effect as "NO SUICIDE! SUICIDE BAD!"....yeah....)

huge unrant-->winter break!!! next friday I get out at 12:00 and then I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

rant--> next weeks schedule is all freaky, I think all the schools in the district are doing it, but that doesn't make me any less confuzzled about it. I need a schedule. badly. I think what's happening is that you take a test for one class (sometimes 2) each day, and you get 2 hours in the classes that you're taking a test in, and then you don't go to that class anymore that week. which means that I have to live through 2 hours of kankel and rollins, but them I'm free!!!

(I will be sooo depressed by the end of winter break )

unrant--> _*I GET TO SEE THE TRANS-SIBERIAN ORCHESTRA TOMORROW!!!!!!!!*_, it's gonna b great. their ukranian bell carol is the bestestest ever (aka silver bells and carol of the bells)

rant-->I have all these presents to buy, not enough money, and I haven't bought any yet!

unrant-->13 (?) days til christmas!!! 

..... I don' think I have anymore.....


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: I'm leaving tomorrow for NC!

Rant: It's been freezing rain all day! I'm worried this might delay my flight


----------



## Talierin

Rant: Ten more days!  

Unrant: Ten more days! 


Carol of the Bells rocks!


----------



## Niirewen

> Niirewen:
> 
> Well met! I feel for you, as I'm in the same sort of boat. Join me for a small supper and tea?
> 
> * Starts a fire in the hearth. Hangs over the blaze a large copper kettle, dented from the time it was kicked downhill by a wraith, but shiny, having been cleaned afterward by Elves with athelas. Sets chicken soup a-simmering. Places near the glowing alder logs a small iron kettle in which now begins to brew a curative tea of licorice and betony wood. *



Thank you Gandalf the Grey! That sounds lovely. Although since I'm a vegetarian, I don't think I'll go for the chicken soup. I do love tea though!

I'm finally getting over the flu, thankfully. I did miss 3 days of school and a ton of work and all my plans this weekend had to be cancelled.. but the worst of it is over. I had a fever of 104 that wouldn't go down, it was bad. I hate the flu.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Good to hear you're recovering, *Niirewen:* 

Vegetarian? Then I beg your pardon for offering you chicken soup. In that case, we can always make it turnip and leek soup with taters, or roasted parsnip soup ... both very good and hearty on a cold fall or winter's day. Or, what would be your favorite soup?

Trans-Siberian Orchestra, *dragon!* 

Awesome! I absolutely love their Christmas Canon. 

*Rhiannon:* 

May the sun by day and stars by night shine in clear skies upon your soaring journey, and may ice not form upon the wings of the eagle who bears you, nor hinder the swiftness of your safe journey.


----------



## arisen pheonix

rant:i have a little brother...need i say more?

rant:4 more months of inhuman drugery...

rant:mi fajita....i do not want to work there....but ill be dragged along anyway....

unrant:going to flagstaff soon...see snow if possible

rant:jason still works at mi fajita


----------



## Dragon

why would you be forced into working at mi fajita? 

yeah, I'm really excited about TSO, I adore TSO. 8:00! I have *counts* 8 1/2 hours, I can do it!   



> rant:4 more months of inhuman drugery...


would this by any chance be referring to school?


----------



## arisen pheonix

yes...till me b-day...i must slave away...though ive already done more than i would have for the whole year at antelope


----------



## Turin

Rant: I was supposed to be racing today but I'm sick and I don't have any energy, and it was pooring down rain and if I had raced I probably would have gotten sicker or killed myself going down a hill when my tires won't grip to the ground.

Unrant: 2 days till RotK!!!

Did you guy's hear that they finally captured Saddam? It was on the news this morning.


----------



## Rhiannon

> _Originally posted by Gandalf The Grey _
> *Rhiannon:*
> 
> May the sun by day and stars by night shine in clear skies upon your soaring journey, and may ice not form upon the wings of the eagle who bears you, nor hinder the swiftness of your safe journey.  [/B]



Thank you! I prayed all the way to the airport, and there were no delays at all. I'm in NC now! Huzzah!


----------



## Gandalf White

Yeah! They finally caught that SOB!   

Glad to hear you had a safe trip Rhi. You're sick _again_ Turin???  

Rant: Just got rid of all the snow, and here it comes again. Snowed all day. Worst of all, hockey was cancelled. I won't get to play for 28 days!  

Unrant: I have my RotK tickets, and some friends are coming along. I simply can't wait!


----------



## Turin

Unrant: School gets out on Wednesday!!!

Unrant: I go to RotK tomorrow!!!

Rant: I have an unfinished essay due tomorrow.

Unrant: I'm getting better, though I had to waste most of my sunday laying in bed.

Unrant: I actually get my brown belt tomorrow!


----------



## Dragon

you get out on wednesday? that's not fair we don't get out til friday, but at least we get out at 12 instead of 3 like normal...
congrats on the brown belt.
I hate essays with a passion.

have fun in NC rhi,

um... that's all....wait! oh, no, I got nothin...


----------



## Talierin

*cackles* I got out on the 9th, and I don't go back till Jan 20th  Yay for college!


----------



## e.Blackstar

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For...
Evil teachers
'friends' (need I say more?)
Twits to the enth degree


----------



## Turin

Yay for Gustafson's chocolate milk!!!! The best milk in the world, so rich and creamy, whoever hasn't tried it is deprived.


----------



## Rhiannon

One hour and fifty-nine minutes until RotK! Woohoo! *runs out*


----------



## My_Precious

AARGH! I have to work after college today! No ROTK for me!! I hate this, I thought I'd go and relax after my finals, but nnoooo.  Unless I go at midnight, but that is not possible, because I have to work tomorrow at 8 in the morning, and I am exhausted as it is already...


----------



## Rhiannon

Here's a rant: RotK sucked. Rhi is not happy. She is not happy at all, oh no, precious. She's going to speak in the third person all day now.


----------



## My_Precious

At least Rhi GOT to watch ROTK. I am going tomorrow (?)
If it is bad, then I should go alone because otherwise I will spoil the movie for my family with my acidic comments...


----------



## BranMuffin

"AGH! That still only counts as one!"- Gimli. That was the funniest line in the movie.
I know why you didn't like it Rhi, there was absolutely nothing about Eowyn and Faramir's romance story. I mean you see her get hurt (I won't mention how as to not spoil it for those who haven't seen the movie or read the book, tis shameful if you haven't though), and then it showed her in the end with Faramir both completely healed and together. You would have know what happened if you had read the book but if not then you would have no idea. The trek through Mordor by Frodo and Sam was shortened SO MUCH it was crazy. They just got into Mordor then like 10 minutes later they were at Mt. Doom, that's insane. But overall I liked it. I would like to see someone else do better. I think someone should devote their life to making an epic film of each book including the actual speech of the characters in the book (i.e. "No living man am I!" instead of "I am no man." or whatever she said, I'm shure I will be corrected). True each movie would be immensely long but it would be great.

I leave you with a couple comics to celebrate the opening of RotK.


----------



## BranMuffin

'Tis true.... 'tis true....


----------



## BranMuffin

I don't get it the man looks nothing like what he does in the movie....


----------



## Niirewen

I thought some parts of it were really good (Pelennor Fields!!), but some of the changes they made just made me want to scream. For example, Frodo telling Sam to go home??? What the heck was that? And all that crap about Arwen dying.. And it really bugged me when Gandalf knocked out Denethor with his staff. And also, the whole Pippin-palantir thing was completely ridiculous.. it looked like he was wrestling with the globe.. Those are just some of the things. And yes, Frodo and Sam's journey through Mordor was incredibly short.. There was nothing of the Faramir/Eoywn love story which was upsetting but at least they're going to have it in the DVD.. But like I said before there were parts that were good, and I was glad when they used some (_some_) lines from the book, although I wish they had used more.. but overall I think it was good.. I think..

Well, those are just some of my thoughts.. sorry if I babbled on a bit too much.

Oh, and I'm with Bran on the whole making the movies exactly like the books thing. (btw, yes, the original line is "No living man am I!" and I wish they had used it..) I hate when they twist the plot around so much.. it's best how it is! Leave it alone! Augh! Okay, I'm really done.. and I ought to be going anyhow. But what do the rest of you think?


----------



## BranMuffin

Big difference between Orlando Bloom fans and Tolkien fans...


----------



## BranMuffin

Jason has a good view on the movie at least...


----------



## Gandalf White

Loved it, loved it, loved it! It was brilliantly filmed, well-paced, and the character interaction was awesome! The EE is destined to make it the best film ever... 

It balanced so well between battle and interaction. It was perfectly fine with me how short F&S's journey through Mordor was. A longer one simply wouldn't work. 

Basically, I'm fine with any change from the book as long as it doesn't make it inferior cinema. (Yes, even the Frodo, Sam, Gollum thingy...) 

Minor problems I had, which failed to affect my enjoyment:

-Sauron's eye
-How Denethor got on the pyre


----------



## Turin

Jason is right, Orlando Bloom did ruin everything. I was really disapointed by in the movie, they made such a big deal about the battle of pellenor but it wasn't even that great, and the part with the army of the dead wiping out everything was totally bogus. And I was really looking forward to seeing the Mouth of Souron. I also don't remember Souron being the literal eye in the book. PJ did do some things well like the eagles and Frodo at the Grey Havens. Oh well, I guess the EE will be better. There was also a chubby guy sitting in our auditorium that looked like PJ.

Rant: I have to go to my school's retarded Christmas party today, a total waste of time, my mom said that "I need to get out more". 

Rant2: One of my computer's won't connect to the internet today or yesturday, and one of them wouldn't let me go to TTF yesturday, but thankfully its working now.


----------



## Niirewen

I think I overreacted a bit in my earlier post. I really did love the movie, I think I just need some time to get used to the changes they made, I guess. And yes, the EE should be really good, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BranMuffin

Well put. The movie was good but could have been better....EE .

Today's comic:


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Like *Niirewen,* 

I found the scene where Frodo orders Sam to go home completely unacceptable and stomach-churningly, revoltingly disturbing. Wrong. Just wrong.

My solution has been to willfully clip that particular piece of film from my mind, edit it out of my memory as though it never happened, and leave it (figuratively speaking) on the cutting room floor.

Having done so, I am utterly happy with Return of the King, as in, willing to overlook or accept any other points of contention I might have. Especially since there were so many other beautiful, personally moving, and excellently portrayed scenes ... 

Particularly touching to me was the vision Frodo had of Galadriel's encouragement ... Circumstances surrounding my experience of the film made that scene verge on the sort of psychic resonance that might end up being for me an actual life-changing moment. Indeed, I've since taken action, even if small, in response.

And then there was the scene at the Grey Havens, which stirred sea-longing and yearning for the West. I must say that the poignancy for me was not so much the thought of leaving Middle Earth behind, sad as the parting of true friends is, but the thought of my not being able to leave sooner, the sooner to commune with Eru.

* bows *

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Annushka

HUGE UNRANT - I passed my last exam and now hopefully I'll be able to visit. I was absent for sooo long it feels a little unusual to come back. Not in a bad way though I've been missing this place and you all. It is really a special atmosphere here. And after a break you feel it even more!!!

HUGE RANT - ROTK premieres in Moscow on January the 22nd. That means that in Yerevan we'll see it in the beginning of February   Can you imagine something _that_ stupid??? All th big movies are out almost at the same time as everywhere else. And the only movie that I care about is 2 months late  

So now I'm not reading your reviews very carefully cause I don't want anything to influence my opinion. Anyway, I know who loved it, who hated it I just don't know why

See you around!!!

P.S. Bran, Jason is hillarios!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Unrant: Roller hockey tonight; fun fun fun.

Rant: The other team already played dirty, now they got a new player who does the same. Sticks in between legs, purposeful trippings and contact, the whole 9 yards. 

Unrant: That new player got a gross misconduct, so he has to be reviewed and hopefully won't be allowed to play. 

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Rhiannon

Yikes, I flamed RotK in the movie forum- *I really didn't like it*- and now everyone hates me. You'd think I ran over their puppy. 

I just _didn't like it_. As a purist I didn't like it, as a movie-goer I didn't like it. My favorite five seconds were Eowyn and Faramir standing next to each other at the end. 

I didn't like the opening sequence being at the beginning...it was a good sequence (if a little much for the squeamish, and overly horrific to my mind), but didn't start the movie off very well. I spent the whole first thirty minutes going 'what the heck is this???' I wasn't happy with Pelennor (stupid elephants! Stupid Legolas defying physics again!), they left out my other favorite scenes, the Frodo/Sam 'go home' scene was incredibly wrong and gut-wrenchingly evil- and where were the Watchers? I wanted to see that! 

And the scenes didn't seque, there was no continuity, I wasn't drawn to any of the characters except Eowyn and Faramir (even though he was unconscious for most of it, I developed a new thing for David Wenham this time around, and lost my thing for Viggo Mortensen, who I just didn't appreciate as an actor in this film. I loved him in the other two, I thought he was perfect for the part, but in this one all of his scenes were very...blah, except for one. This transferring of affection as actually very funny, when you think about it). There were a few things I did like, but over all I just did. not. like it. *sigh*

I wanted to like it. Really I did.


----------



## BranMuffin

In defense of Rhi, I have been told that there are OVER 1000 deviances from the book   . That is a lot of changes! Rhi doesn't need to be flamed..... maybe bar-b-q'ed... .

The last Foxtrot comic with Lord of the Rings theme:


----------



## Niirewen

You're not the only one who didn't like it, Rhi. Some of the changes they made just ruined it for me. But I don't think I hated it as much as you did. I'm trying very hard to like it because I really want to.


----------



## BranMuffin

Rant1: I still have yet to go Christmas shopping!   
Rant2: I don't think I have much money to do it with either.   
I don't know if I will have any time to go before Wednesday!


----------



## Ice Man

rant = I'm thirsty, I want some coke, but I ain't got none

rant = ROTK was delayed in Brazil because of some stupid shitty ass movie made by a shitty pop star from Brazil


----------



## Rhiannon

Hah! I love that Foxtrot (God _forbid_...mainstream...never...)

I'm trying to decide if I'm glad Bran is defending me, or if I should explain why BBQing me would be a bad idea...


> I'm trying very hard to like it because I really want to.


I really did want to like it. I think maybe I wanted to like it too hard, and I just wanted it to be more. I'm going to see it again tonight, and maybe I'll like it better now that I don't have those expectations.

MAJOR RANT: Our monitor went completely berserk, so Papa got out the old monitor from our old computer, which at least I can do stuff on, but it's incredibly fuzzy and hurts my eyes in a big way. Augh!


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: My mom won't let me get my ear pierced. (My *left* ear!) And she says no without any reason at all, that's what bugs me the most. It's like "No! Because, because....I said so!"  

*is now planning a time to get ear pierced without parents around*


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *I'm trying to decide if I'm glad Bran is defending me, or if I should explain why BBQing me would be a bad idea... *



I was kind of defending you and joking around at the same time . Of course it would be a bad idea to Bar B Q you, then you would have the grill lines all over and you would look like a zebra or tiger, not .....Rhi.

I messed up my monitor once(stupid 13" screen...) I put the scren size on too big and it went black. I could still hear it do things but no screen . I had to go on another computer and figure out the keyboard route to get it fixed. I basically was fixing a computer without being able to see what I was doing....not fun. I did fix it though .

GW, I don't know about your family much but if I had gone behind my mother's back and did something she didn't want me to do, I would have been in so much trouble.....which I often was but that is another story . My ears aren't pierced(mostly because of fear of my Grandfather ripping them out ), but my brother has plugs...and a tongue ring....and his eyebrow....and his bottom lip....and the most recent addition....nipples. I think the new ones are supposed to be ornaments for Christmas . He's the rebel of the family if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Gandalf White

Actually, the curiosity of what my parents would do is part of the reason for getting it done... Trouble? I don't know, perhaps a talking to, but I don't know if they'd make me get rid of it. 

All I want is one small diamond dot in one ear, not even a ring. And definitely not anywhere else...


----------



## Rhiannon

> I was kind of defending you and joking around at the same time . Of course it would be a bad idea to Bar B Q you, then you would have the grill lines all over and you would look like a zebra or tiger, not .....Rhi.


*pictures self covered with grill lines*
.....
*pictures people attempting to BBQ self rotating over fire*
.....
*cackles happily to self*

I don't like piercings- ears I can understand, but nose and lip and...etc...strike me as just being gross. I don't get it *shakes head* But I'm just not a jewelry person- I've never wanted to get my ears pierced, and I don't wear anything on a regular basis. Totally clueless.


----------



## Dragon

whoa....

everything's......

blue....

this is my rant.

I am now lost.

nothing's moved or anything, but that doesnt change the fact that I'm lost.

blue....

whoa...


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: Papa unfuzzyed the monitor! yay! Oh, sweet clarity!


----------



## Gandalf White

Unrant: I found out how to make TTF green again.

Rant: Those smilies are pale and sickening...  (See?)

Rant: I _still_ haven't seen RotK again! Grrrr


----------



## ely

Gandalf White said:


> Rant: I _still_ haven't seen RotK again! Grrrr



You still haven't seen RotK *again*? Well, I haven't seen it at all! Stupid little country  It will come to our cinemas on the 2nd of January and then I'll have to wait until all the crowds have already seen it so I could have any chance to get tickets.  And now I have to stay away from the hottest topics of this forum and when I finally see it, people have probably forgotten all about it and discussions have died out...  

And it's cold here  In this room, I mean... My hands are freezing... and that is not pleasant at all...


----------



## Arebeth

Rant: It is BLUE! I hate blue! I wear blue all the time at school! That's ENOUGH!
WHY???

Edit:  I've just found out that you could make it green.  Sorry for that. i'm a bit lost. Now I have to change my sig. Err...


----------



## Gandalf White

Yikes ely! I'm so sorry!  

Not to rub it in or anything, but there's a 95% chance that I'm seeing it today! 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Turin

I don't think I will see it again, atleast untill it comes out on dvd .

Rant: I got sick again while I was on Christmas vacation in Texas. I'm almost totally better now though.


----------



## Gandalf White

Yes! I went to see it again! Sweeeeet!  Good lord, it was better than the first time! 

*ahem* *tries to think of something bad*

Rant: My Uru:Ages Beyond Myst is displaying an annoying tendency to restart my computer before I can even grasp the first challenge. I'm trying once more, and if that fails, I'll have to choose another game.


----------



## Arebeth

Rant>>> I just got annoyed by phone- and by people who knew not only my number but also that I was attending drama classes. and with whom. I suppose they were drunk and having fun- still, I feel bad. And it wasn't exactly subtle, if you see what I mean. I HATE rude people. I have an idea of who it might be and really I don't know why I haven't killed her for years.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: My dad got me a 4' piece of steel which will be awsome to make a couple swords out of, though its not tempered yet so I still have to do that. 

I went to a new years lock in last night at the Springz intertainment center, played lazer tag 3 or 4 times(me and Orwell rule), climbed the wall about 5 times(untill I got kicked off), rode the go-karts a few times and did a bunch of other arcade games. I got home at about 8:00 a.m. and went to sleep untill 12:30. I just felt like sharing that with the other outcasts .


----------



## Niirewen

Major rant-- I have been putting off two really big projects the whole break, and now I have to do them both this weekend because they're due the day we go back, Monday. I am such a procrastinator.


----------



## Dragon

rant--> winter break is over. school starts up again tomorrow.
I HATE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niirewen

*enthusiastically agrees with Dragon's rant*

School started on Monday for me, and I've already had soo much work this week, it's crazy! I have 4 tests this week! They don't even give us any transition time. Ahh. Plus, midterm exams start the week after next. I'm definately not looking forward to it. 

Another rant- I just found out today that the camp I've been going to twice a year since 8th grade that I was going to go to next weekend is filled up. I almost cried. I haven't missed a camp session ever since I first started going. This camp is sometimes what I live for. I just might have to die. I'm trying to convince my mom to let me drive up there and then just sleep in the car. Ha ha.. that's how desperate I am.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Dear *Niirewen:* 

Allow me to present you with an experience I had that might relate to your misgivings on breaking with tradition and not going to camp this session ... (but only in a small way, for it's only one weekend, right? At first I thought it was a two-week summer camp or something.)

For six years, I volunteered with the local park system as a historical re-enactor for the voyageur canoe program, every summer from May through October, two weekends a month. Six years ago, the other volunteers and the guy running things were a friendly bunch that you could laugh with and play jokes on one another with. Like the long-time friendship of army buddies (or the members of the Fellowship of the Ring!)  

Then came a breaking of the Fellowship. In ones and twos, people began to drop out for one reason or another. By the time last summer came around, there were only two of us left from the original group. Meanwhile, the newer volunteers were cold, distant, and downright arrogant. I finally decided it was no longer worthwhile volunteering where I was no longer appreciated, where all semblance of friendship had vanished.

Of course that left a gaping hole in my schedule and I wondered how I would fill my summer? But since I was now "freed" in more ways than one ... things turned out far better than if I'd stuck with the same old tradition of going to the same old lake out on the same old canoe. I discovered Kelley's Island, which is much like Tol Eressëa. I discovered Old Man's Cave, which reminded me of the Glittering Caves. I rode horses, and ended up befriending a problem horse, becoming only one out of two people who are allowed to, or willing to, ride that horse.

Though it's only one weekend of change rather than a whole summer or a two-week camp ... I would encourage you if at all possible to take the weekend, make a new and wonderful adventure out of it, explore doing something you always wanted to do but never made the time for, see somewhere you've always wanted to see, whether far or near.

On a related note, here's my rant:

RANT -- My boss is sending me on a business trip to Chicago. Chicago, smack dab in the middle of winter! Not Florida, not Hawaii, not some nice warm island ... cold, windy, snowy Chicago! Worse, it's a big city. Ugh, big cities are like Mordor to me ... give me open water, open land, or if a shelter, the shelter of trees and forest!

So I suppose I must heed my own advice ... make a wonderful adventure out of the three days, and all. Though my boss, who knows firsthand the way I attract adventures, is advising me not to have any. My reply to her was that such a thing is beyond my control ... adventures just sort of happen. 

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Rhiannon

Heehee...I've never been to Chicago, but I lived outside St. Louis for three years and went there often (I've been up the Arch...fifteen times? Driven across the Mississipi ten or fifteen times. Flown across the Pacific...six times, I think. No, eight, assuming there isn't a different name for the thing between Japan and Singapore. Been in both the Pacific and the Atlantic oceans. Military kids keep track of these things ). I cherished the idea of earning the money to go to Chicago in June in order to attend BookExpoAmerica, but alas, it was not to be. My parents hated the idea, and then my cousin scheduled her wedding for the week of the convention. Sigh. I'll just have to go to Oklahoma City for my senior trip, _whee_, what fun...


----------



## Niirewen

> Though it's only one weekend of change rather than a whole summer or a two-week camp ... I would encourage you if at all possible to take the weekend, make a new and wonderful adventure out of it, explore doing something you always wanted to do but never made the time for, see somewhere you've always wanted to see, whether far or near.


A very good suggestion, Gandalf the Grey, thank you.



> (but only in a small way, for it's only one weekend, right? At first I thought it was a two-week summer camp or something.)


It's one week every summer and one weekend every winter. I know a weekend isn't a very long time, but this camp means the world to me. I couldn't even begin to explain it. Nevertheless, I will try to follow your advice, as it is very good advice.


----------



## Niirewen

Oh, I forgot to add this to my last post (oops):

Unrant!- My mom has finally scheduled an appointment for me to take my driving test. Wohoo! I've been waiting a really long time because she has continually been refusing to make an appointment for me for no apparent reason. (Parents are like that) It isn't until February, but I'm still excited, and at least I finally have an appointment! Yay!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Rhiannon:* 

Japan, eh? Singapore, the Pacific? Way cool!  "Konichi-wa, genki?" is about the extent of my Asian language skills though. And Chicago in June for a brush with renowned tale-spinners, word-smiths, and bards of all descriptions doesn't sound half as bad as Chicago in January! And Oklahoma ... I've got a half-Cherokee friend who loves travelling there, but more for the pow-wows than its cities, methinks! Which place out of all the ones you've mentioned is/was your favorite?

But ... * BEGIN CHICAGO RANT HERE, SECURE IN THE KNOWLEDGE THAT THE BOSS WILL NEVER SEE  * ... I've travelled to other big cities. Madrid, Spain was actually excellent ... loved its jugglers, fire-eaters, Gypsy violinists and colored chalk artists in the plaza. I've only good things to say about Madrid. Dublin, Ireland was artistic like a paintingful of buildings but too urbanly-polished in its people ... I preferred the tiny seaside towns where you can still order apple pie with tea in the Gaelic language, and watch sunlit waves meet the shore from the summit of a cliff as you enjoy this same snack. Toronto, Canada is * THE PLACE * to see "Phantom of the Opera," and I've liked its science centre from the time I was little, but NOT the place to be when their city workers are on strike and haven't removed the garbage for two weeks but have left it sweltering in the summer sun!

Chicago, however, is a vast towering brown sprawl! (At least that's what I remember from having had to drive through it twice, or rather, inch forward now and then from my place in the traffic jam!) Despite the gardens I've seen advertised on the net, I have trouble imagining the concrete jungle (I almost typed "junkle" by accident  ) of Chicago as the kind of place Hobbits would enjoy walking around in ... all those boxy rectangular and square stacks of dwellings and offices, vertigo-inducingly tall, not at all cozy like smials. Thousands upon thousands of iron-mongered cars spewing fumes all day and all night. Sky nearly blotted out. Artificial light replacing stars.

Well, there's gotta be something to like about it.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Niirewen:* 

Your camp reminds me of Rivendell ...

... or the House of Tom Bombadil, or Lothlórien.

But most strongly of Rivendell.

Here's a poem I wrote during one of my stays there, the better to describe the feeling:

O Imladris whose arch and dome
Store depth from waterfall to sky
Magnificent is Elrond's home
Haven of live serenity
From which to undertake a quest
Recover strength, discover aim
Store up from life all that is best
From hearth to heart will leap a flame
Of hope to see you on your way
Whatever future darkness come
Meet true to self and company. 

-- Gandalf the Grey

P.S. Congratulations and good luck on your driving test!


----------



## Rhiannon

Good luck, Niri! I failed my driver's test twice. I hear that intellectuals have a more difficult time learning to drive 



> Japan, eh? Singapore, the Pacific? Way cool! "Konichi-wa, genki?" is about the extent of my Asian language skills though. And Chicago in June for a brush with renowned tale-spinners, word-smiths, and bards of all descriptions doesn't sound half as bad as Chicago in January! And Oklahoma ... I've got a half-Cherokee friend who loves travelling there, but more for the pow-wows than its cities, methinks! Which place out of all the ones you've mentioned is/was your favorite?


Well, let's see...I only visited Singapore for four days, though I loved it, but I lived in Japan for three years, which I adored. I'm afraid I dislike Oklahoma very much. The town we're in is very rural and wouldn't even be on the map if there weren't an air base here- we have a Super Wal-Mart. That's about it. Coming here from living on the outskirts of Tokyo was a huge culture shock. Also, the society here centers on the high school, especially on high school football. Being homeschooled and hating organized sports on general principle, I have no sympathetic people to interact with. I have a small circle of very dear friends, but only one is within driving distance (four hours away). The rest are scattered far and wide. The curse of being a military brat. 
So I find very little to love about Oklahoma, especially as far as the landscape and the availabe society, but I do love Texas, which has been my family's stomping ground ever since the Civil War (one branch, anyway- I expect that other branches have been there even longer, since we have a lot of Scotch/Irish and there's a high concentration of people with that heritage in this part of the country). Four hours away I can be in Fort Worth, which has Half Price Bookstores and the beautiful Kimbell Art Museum. 
It's been eight years, but I also loved living in Georgia. The climate is actually rather similar to Japan, and I was very happy there. And, like everyone else, I adore Savannah. 
The place I have lived that I hated most was Illinois, frankly. Again, we were rural, far away from anything, I had no friends (again), and I was at a _very bad age_ for all of it. Pure misery and depression for three years. Though I did see _The Phantom of the Opera_ at the Fox in St. Louis (which is beautiful).
And from there we moved to Japan. Japan is one of the most beautiful places in the world. I have a great heart for mountains, and Japan's are the most wonderful. I loved being able to see in to another culture, I loved being able to take the trains in to Tokyo, I loved visiting gardens and temples and just driving in to the Japanese countryside. 
Truthfully, as much as I am very much an American and a Texan, I am always longing to be abroad.  I have my hopes pinned on going to school in England for a year. I've never been to Europe, but I have been longing to all my life. I love language, and I'm fascinated with Gaelic, and especially Welsh. 



> Well, there's gotta be something to like about it.


Yes- Every third year BookExpo America is hosted there! (it rotates between Chicago, New York, and LA)


----------



## Niirewen

My camp reminds me of Rivendell too, Gandalf the Grey. Thank you for sharing your poem, it's very good.

And thank you, both of you, for wishing me luck on my test. I still have to practice parallel parking, but hopefully I'll pass the first time!

As for traveling.. I've hardly traveled anywhere at all. I've lived in the same boring town all my life, and my family isn't very into traveling. We go to the Florida Keys a lot, but that's about it. Pretty much the only interesting place I've travelled to was when I went to Washington state and Oregon with my friend and her family last summer. We went to Seattle, camped by Mt. St. Helens and Mt. Adams for a few days, and spent a night or two in Hood River, Oregon. I enjoyed it. But that's pretty much the extent of my travelling experience. I've never been out of the country. I'd love to go to Europe someday though.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant:

I HATE MY NOVEL! This is my writerly equivalent of stripping off my clothes and running around naked. It's not my baby. I don't like it. I don't want it. I've only been working on it for six days, but I'm going to be working on it for the rest of the month and I already HATE IT! Aaaaaaaaaah! *runs around in circles* I hate my novel! I hate my novel! The premise is stupid! The characters are boring! There isn't a plot! I don't want to go write 2000 words! I HATE MY NOVEL!!!!!!!!

Whew, that was liberating. Maybe I can go work now.


----------



## Niirewen

Wow, Rhi. I'm sorry you hate your novel. I hope things start going a little better with it!

My rant- I have a Precalculus quiz tomorrow and I have absolutely no understanding of how to do anything we've learned. It probably didn't help that the first day we started the new chapter I was taking last chapter's test because I was absent and my teacher forgot _twice_ that I was supposed to take it after school, so I therefore had to take it during class. So I missed the first lesson.. and I was very lost.. and I'm still lost.. and I'm going to fail. I hate Precalculus!!! Now I'm going to have to spend the whole rest of the day trying to figure out how to do this stuff.. even though that will probably be hopeless. Did I mention how much I _hate_ Precalculus?? Oh, I also have a packet in Chemistry due tomorrow on mole applications, and I have no idea how to do that either. I hate school. I can't wait until this weekend.. I've been waiting for this week to be over as soon as it started.


----------



## Dragon

RANT-->

NO ONE IS POSTING!!!
WHERE ARE ALL THE PEOPLES!!!!!?!!!!!????????!?!?!
POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turin

There hasn't really been anything to rant about but I'll have to think of something.

Rant: I have a 28 day experiment due today and I haven't typed it up yet. 

Rant: Its Saturday and theres nothing to do except do things around the house, its too cold to ride bikes or anything fun outside. 

Thats pretty much all I can think of right now


----------



## Turin

Major unrant: I just found out that I'm getting a new teacher for geography, my old teacher was the worst, she gave retarded homework and didn't give a good sylybus. Hopefully my new teacher will be better, as far as I know he just graduated from teaching school and this is his first job as a teacher.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: Class has started, so I have to get up at 8am MWF. Bah. 

Unrant: Got to babysit my favorite babysitting job tonight. 

Rant: The baby wouldn't go to sleep, to the two youngest were still up when the parents came home (makes me feel like I haven't done my job)

Unrant: I now have $25

Rant: Nothing good is showing at the theatre

Unrant: My sister and I went anyway and I had lots of fun coming up with ways to torment the other movie goers. Also drank Dr. Pepper through a Twizzler.


----------



## Turin

Rhiannon said:


> Also drank Dr. Pepper through a Twizzler.



I used to do that all the time, it gives it extra flavoring.


----------



## Niirewen

> Class has started, so I have to get up at 8am


Consider yourself lucky, I have to wake up at 6:30am! I would give anything to be able to sleep an extra hour and a half..




> My sister and I went anyway and I had lots of fun coming up with ways to torment the other movie goers.


Ha ha, that's always fun!


Unrant: I got a 98 on my English paper that I slaved over! 

Rant: Nothing new, but I hate school. Especially because midterm exams are next week. And especially because my Precalculus exam isn't multiple choice.  

Rant: My stupid computer keeps randomly shutting down my programs! Arghh!


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, since I've been staying up until 4am and getting up at noon for weeks...

Unrant: I got my first belt in karate tonight.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've been staying up until 6 am and getting up at 3.


I'm working towards getting back on GMT since I'm not working at that place anymore.

On another note: I've been harrassed lately!!! SAD!!

FWOMAH FOREVER!


----------



## Rhiannon

Harrassment is v. v. bad and evil. I'd invite you here to take karate with me, only last night he made us do a 'group crunch', where you all sit in a row and put your arms around each other's shoulders and..._Rhi has got a bad cramp_. Ow. ow. ow. ow. ow.

Rant: I stayed up until 1:30am doing college application stuff, and then had to wake up at 7am so I could shower and be awake before class (where we learned stuff that I have known since I was twelve. Do people really not know anything about Greek mythology?)

Unrant: I'M FINALLY DONE WITH MY COLLEGE APPLICATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I was going to be good and get them all done back in November, but the only thing I managed was to get my character references. Last night I ordered my ACT scores sent, made up copies of my transcript, printed out envelopes, wrote the last bloody application essay, and turned in my little slips of green paper to get my college transcript sent. Whew. This entire process is ridiculous. Several different sets of people sending several different sets of information to one place and hoping it meshes when it gets there....Lomie and I agree that a man is definitely to blaim for this. Only a man could come up with a system so rife with sheer incompetence. Actually we blaim men for the entire school system...it's inherintly screwed up, because of being controlled by generation upon generation of men....</feministic rant>


----------



## Elfhelm25

Rant : The weather here on the Island is - 42. Everything was cancelled except good old UPEI. Dragged me arse up at 6 30 for school while everyone else slept in. Just as my french class kicked in, school got cancelled. 
Unrant : hitched a ride home with some friends I hadn't seen for awhile. They cheered me up. 
You would not believe this. A fellow came up to me while waiting for my french class, and asked me where the Main building was. He had a vest and light gloves. So I offered to walk him to the class. I asked him where he was from ? He just got here from SOUTH AFRICA ! 3 days ago. Which is about when this bugger of a cold spell kicked us all in the arse. So thats what , a change from say 40 degrees to - 42. he has my respect ! 
Saw two red foxes on the way home, looking for a place to keep warm. How cool is that!
Im cold and I think there are wolves after me.


----------



## Elfhelm25

(Rant: I stayed up until 1:30am doing college application stuff, and then had to wake up at 7am so I could shower and be awake before class)

I've been there , Rhiannon.  Oh, those application days. 

P.S. Do people in the States ( if that's where you are from , which I'm assuming ) call universities colleges ? Over here college means trade school. Are you applying to trade school ? Or university ? And where ? 

Sorry. I like knowing these kinds of things.!


----------



## Rhiannon

University (this caused lots of confusion between an Australian friend and myself once... )

Cold spells are bad. Rhi does not like cold spells. She does like foxes, though. Very cool. 

Unrant: I wrote 1200 words! Yay! I've missed two days of writing, but I don't think I'm behind now. But I can't skip anymore or I will be. And if I don't, then Feb. 30 I'll have a novel...wow, what a thought. I really bad novel, but a novel.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: Snow is expected here tonight, which means there is a chance of school being cancelled tomorrow! Yay! *crosses fingers*

Rant: I know I've been complaining about midterms a lot lately (they are horrible!) but I haven't even started studying yet.. (I feel a little guilty) I wish I were more motivated when it comes to these kind of things..


----------



## Niirewen

No luck, it didn't even snow an inch!  I'm off to school now..


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh the horror of doing your work over the net.  

All a snow day means is doing school, then going out to shovel. The one hope is that the snow takes out a power line somehow, but that hasn't happened yet...


----------



## Turin

We don't have snow days in Florida. I wouldn't get out even if there was anyway . 

Rant: I've got an essay due on the 20th on a book (the merchant of venice) that I have barely read. I haven't even started the essay yet.

Rant2: Midterm is due on the 26th!

Rant3: I have to go camping this weekend, and I was planning to do something with my friends.

I need a holiday, a very long holiday! And so does everyone else that is in school.


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: 2,000 words yesterday! Woohoo! The novel is starting to go well...yes...There is a plot type thing now...

Sorry to everyone with school woes  My lit class has started, in the mornings, most evil, and first thing I have to learn about (again) all of the Green mythology stuff that _I have known since I was twelve_. I mean, come on, everyone knows who Odysseus is, right?


----------



## Turin

Rhiannon said:


> everyone knows who Odysseus is, right?



Oh! He was the one that invented mayonnaise right?


----------



## Niirewen

> I need a holiday, a very long holiday! And so does everyone else that is in school.


I hear ya! Winter break only ended like 2 weeks ago, but with midterms and the end of the quarter and stuff.. everything has just been so stressful! I hate being stressed!




> I mean, come on, everyone knows who Odysseus is, right?


Oh, yes, I _love_ Greek mythology. I adore _The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey_, but everyone thinks I'm crazy because I do.


----------



## MacAddict

Turin said:


> I need a holiday, a very long holiday! And so does everyone else that is in school.



Hear here!

Rant: School has done an excellent job at entirely absorbing all of my time, I only really like 2 of my 6 classes, Digital Animation and TV Production because I actually have fun in them and get to do something I want to do, I miss Homeschooling. 

Unrant: It really suprised me to see the other students in TV Production learning editing tricks that are 2nd nature to me, and they're all in disbelief at how well I know the Mac system 

All in all school is 'ok', but I really miss staying up till 1-3 in the morning talking to a certain someone.

~MacAddict


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: It's Friday!! (Plus, I'm getting out of school early)

Rant: I'll be studying all weekend.


----------



## Dragon

aargh. the odysseus thing reminds me.
we read excerpts from a version of the odyssey, and we had to write an essay on it. Our prompt was 
"Odysseus is a hero."
<sarcasm>wow. what I prompt. I know exactly what I'm going to say.</sarcasm>

our teacher gave us a list of things that "define a hero"
things like bravery, strength, not having a lady.
welll, out of the list of approx. 10 things she gave us, odysseus only fit 2. wow. again.

so, even though I believe oysseus to be a hero, I wrote about how he is _not_ a hero. it was easier. she said we could. so I did

also, I prefer the name Ulysses (sp?) idk y, but saying odysseus bugs me...


----------



## Niirewen

I had to write that exact same paper a few years ago. I don't really remember what I wrote though.


----------



## Rhiannon

They like you to write about how people who are supposed to be heroes really aren't...I wrote a _brilliant_ essay on how Sophocles turned the tragic form around to make a point in Antigone when I was a sophomore...of course, the bloody teacher gave me a B because I didn't talk about the fact that Antigone and Creon were related...Everyone _knew_ that already, and it wasn't part of the point! 

I transferred out of his class and in to the AP British Lit class


----------



## Niirewen

Wow, things are really dead around here.. I'm not going to rant about anything important (like I ever do) but I feel the need to rant about something just because the silence around here is feaking me out..

But.. *begins ranting* my room is really really cold and it's really really bothering me because I really really do not like being cold! Of course, common sense says, go put some more clothes on, get some blankets, but last night I slept in three pants and three shirts and with three blankets and I was still shivering the whole night! And now I'm sitting here at my computer and I can barely type because my hands are nearly frozen. My room is at the end of the hallway and always used to be the warmest room (which I liked very much) but then my dad decided to do something crazy with the heating system because _he_ thought upstairs was too hot. I've been whining about it a lot and he said he changed it back but.. obviously not.

*finishes ranting* I just spent way to much time ranting about something no one would care anything about.. but I couldn't think of anything else (well, except school, but that's not new). Someone else say something.. please.. so I don't feel like I'm rambling on about nothing to myself..


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have an essay due tomorrow and I haven't started it and don't know where to start it. 

Rant2: I also have a book report due tomorrow, I had no idea that I was even supposed to do it, I guess I'll have to come up with some good excuses.


----------



## Dragon

well niri, I have something like your problem

my room is always either the coldest or the hottest.
it's freezing in winter, and it's burning up in summer.
I can walk around my room with the fan going full blast and not wearing any clothes in summer, and still be hot, and in winter, I turn off the fan, the furnace is turned all the way up, but I still use 3 blankets and wear 2 layers of everything.
it's just not cool.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I just reallised that I have to do an experiment about predicting weather, its supposed to take a week and its due tomorrow! My brother did it last year, maybe he can help me.  

Rant: I'm hungry because I'm the only one home and theres nothing to eat except breakfast stuff, and its 1:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm sick. I'm dying.

I'm also _really_ snarky.


----------



## Warrior

> Orginally posted by *Courtney*
> I don't know if i have said this before, but it really bothers me when people walk up (or down) moving escalators! You have to think you are pretty important if you cant even wait for the escalator to do its job and take you to the next floor... I mean, how pompous can people get!



Oh, it's when they are walking up and down the escalators, but then they want you to move out of their way so they can get by. 
Uuhh, rude much? Take the stairs, they are right next  to the escalators!!


----------



## Turin

Unrant: My dad finally got home with a couple Wendy's hamburgers, their cold but atleast its food.


----------



## Niirewen

What are you sick with, Rhi, is it the flu? I got a flu shot back in November, but caught the flu anyway. That was last month. It was horrible, they almost took me to the hospital because my fever was so high. The flu is evil. Last year I had the stomach flu, and that was even worse. I threw up 6 times is a row.. yuck. Well, you have my sympathies, Rhi, being sick is awful. I really hope you'll feel better soon.

Unrant: I took a lovely 2-hour nap today. I love napping.

Rant: 3 more midterm exams left.

Unrant: I took my Precalc exam today, the worst is over.

Rant: I have to take the SAT Saturday morning, after a week of exams, ugh..


----------



## MacAddict

Niirewen said:


> I threw up 6 times is a row.. yuck.



Yes barfing is sicky, but don't ya just love how much BETTER you feel after loosing your stomach's troublesom inhaditents(sp) 

~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

Not the flu, fortunately- just a cold. I'm not bed ridden, but I feel yucky, especially when I had to get up and go to class this morning. I also sound like a frog. It's terrible. I need a handsome prince to kiss me...*wanders off in the direction of Ithilien*

Good luck on the SAT, Niri!


----------



## Niirewen

> Yes barfing is sicky, but don't ya just love how much BETTER you feel after loosing your stomach's troublesom inhaditents(sp)


Well, I guess.. at least, you feel a whole lot better than you did before you threw up. *shudders* I hate that feeling.




> Not the flu, fortunately- just a cold.


That is fortunate, though being sick is never fun. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest! 




> Good luck on the SAT, Niri!


Thanks!  I'm not so sure how well I'll do.. but I'll be taking it two other times so there isn't a whole lot of pressure.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I'm bored, and I don't want to do any of my homework.

Unrant: I got my 2 lab reports done but I still have to do a test.


----------



## Gandalf White

I echo the good wishes on the SAT. I've taken it twice so far; my teacher has it in my schedule to take it again, I think. 

Unrant: Got an application out to my main college! At long last...

Rant: I am so tired, have been all day, and have to get up early tomorrow. 

Unrant: Tomorrow I'm 18. w00t!


----------



## Rhiannon

Getting better, yay! My voice is coming back, which is good, because whenever I try to talk it surprises me to hear a nasty croak instead of my normal voice...I was singing anyway, though, croaking out 'The Way You Look Tonight' to myself. 

But today I had to jump through hoops to get the textbook for my English class, because I had to have read a short story before tomorrow morning. Blah.


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Unrant: Tomorrow I'm 18. w00t!



Yay for GW! Happy birthday!


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, hey, I missed that...Happy birthday, GW! (and Frank says happy birthday too )


----------



## Niirewen

> Unrant: Tomorrow I'm 18. w00t!


Well, seeing how tomorrow is now today.. Happy Birthday GW! 


Rant: SAT tomorrow.. gonna have to do some practice tests and such today 

Unrant: No school Monday! 

Rant: My chem teacher just gave out an assignment which is supposedly the biggest most difficult lab report we'll ever have to do.. and 1) I have no idea how I'm going to pull this off.. I do not understand _anything_ and 2) we just had a whole week of midterm exams.. and now I'm going to be slaving over this lab report trying desperately to figure this stuff out. I sincerely dislike Chemistry.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yikes, Niri! I suffered through Chemistry *shudder* Never want to come near the stuff again.


----------



## Kailita

Ack! Chemistry is evil! *Sympathizes* I'm in Chemistry this year, too. Took a final on it last week...*cringes*. Do not think I did well. Oh wells.

I have two major unrants.

One ---> FINALS WEEK IS OVER! Huzzah! No more studying, no more cramming, I get to have my life back again!  And, for the first time since the beginning of the year, I have no homework over the weekend!  I actually have this...this glorious thing called..._free time_. I've almost forgotten what you do with yourself when you don't have anything to study for...

Two ---> I've been saving up my bottles since Novemberish...and I finally recycled them last weekend. The total was...643 bottles. Which means I've recycled 1441 all together!  The guy at the recycling center just kind of watched in stunned silence as my dad and I unloaded bag after bag after bag of bottles. He told me that I supplied him with more plastic then he's gotten since he took the job!  I'm really saving the world! And I made 25 dollars from recycling money, too!


----------



## Niirewen

> FINALS WEEK IS OVER! Huzzah!


Yay!! I can share in your end-of-exam-week celebration, as my past week was spent taking exams as well! I can't believe I didn't already un-rant about this..




> And, for the first time since the beginning of the year, I have no homework over the weekend!


Luckily, I can share in this as well! I've decided to put off doing my chemistry project and wait until the weekend is over. It'll be hard doing it during the week, but sometimes I just can't help procrastinating. I mean, is it really that bad if I give myself a break over the weekend after a week of exams??

Well, the SAT went alright.. I've decided not to worry about it because I'm still going to take it 2 more times no matter what, so I don't really have much to worry about. But the school I took it in was really _dirty_.. and I had to put my purse on the floor.. gross. Just thought I'd share. I'm a fan of cleanliness.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ew. The school I took the SAT at wasn't very nice either- and it was _freezing_. My feet were so cold...bleh.


----------



## Dragon

I have no idea what's going on w/ our finals and stuff,
I think I already took them, but I'm not sure bc as soon as I get out of school every day, I forget everything.....
useful, huh?
*sigh*


----------



## Niirewen

> I think I already took them, but I'm not sure bc as soon as I get out of school every day, I forget everything.....


Haha, I wish I could do that. Even when I try to relax I spend a lot of time worrying about how busy the next day or week or whatever is going to be.. In fact the next whole month is going to be incredibly busy for me.. next week in particular. I'll have that chem project (just thinking about it makes my head ache) plus I have 2 appointments and probably other things I've forgotten about. I get stressed out when my schedule is too busy. I used to go crazy if I wasn't busy.. not anymore..


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I'm taking a leave from my studies right now, since it seems I can't do anything besides the things that obsess me at one time. I'm glad it's possible for me right now.
So I figured it's better to concentrate on what you're interested in at the moment. You learn better when you're interested. 
I'm considering of starting philological studies all over again, at first on my own...


----------



## Turin

Rant: My semester exam is supposed to be done today, and I have barely started it(big surprise  ).

Unrant: I have to mail it in by the 31st, so I actually have until then to finish it. 

Rant: I don't have a team for 12 hours of Razorback(a bike race), and its on the 28th of February. If I can't get a team together by then I'll just go and see if theres anyone who needs an extra team member(thats what my brother always does).


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I got to go on a group ride today, my fourth day in a row that I've been riding.

Rant: On the way back the group kinda split up and then it started to rain. So my friend and I took one trail back and started to ride faster because of the rain, I ended up jumping something and popping my tube, and guess what, I didn't have an extra. So my friend rode back to the bike shop to send my brother(who has an extra tube) back to find me, while I sat on the side of the trail, in the rain, with the daylight fading and my tire flat, I decided to start walking back towards the trail head(about 2 miles back) carrying my 30 pound bike. By now it was really starting to get dark(which was not very fun). But luckily I heard someone yelling(that person being my brother) so I stopped and waited for him to catch up. So we changed the tube and sprinted back to the trail head(in the dark). 

All's well that ends well I suppose.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: These last two days my school was closed because of the snow we got. 

Rant: I'll definately have school tomorrow (but I can't really complain after two snow days) and if my chemistry project is still due Friday, I'll only have tomorrow to do it.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have to clean my bike soon or it will start to rust after the ride in the rain. Cleaning my bike requires spraying everything down with simple green(a cleaning solution), thoroughly scrubing everything down with a brush, then blowing out all the cables and everything else with the compressor. And now for the best part, I get to take all the cables out and relube them and then relube the chain, and realign my brakes. 

Rant: Tomorrow I get to sit in my room by myself and watch school videos for about 6 hours.


----------



## Dragon

> And now for the best part, I get to take all the cables out and relube them and then relube the chain, and realign my brakes.



was that sarcasm? bc that sounded like sarcasm

rant--> it takes a long time to copy CDs.... I told me lil bro I'd copy an evanescence cd for him, and I wanna give it to him right away bc the parents have been especially evil to him lately.

I also told kamala I'd copy 1 song for her. that's all she want's is one song. Kennedy.

has anyone heard of the group Kill Hannah?


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Niirewen said:


> Unrant: These last two days my school was closed because of the snow we got.
> 
> Rant: I'll definately have school tomorrow (but I can't really complain after two snow days) and if my chemistry project is still due Friday, I'll only have tomorrow to do it.



Rant! Here in Finland schools are never closed due to snowfall!  
I remember thinking this as a child when I heard that schools were closed because of snow somewhere in the world. I thought it was a great injustice!


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoops, my apologies, I haven't stopped by in a while so I didn't thank you all for your birthday wishes! Thank you! 

Unrant: I _finally_ got a leather jacket, for my b-day. Ah, it is beautiful!  I'll use any excuse to wear it... 

As to rants: What else? School is piling back on, and even worse is the college looming in the immediate future.


----------



## mr underhill

Gandalf White said:


> Whoops, my apologies, I haven't stopped by in a while so I didn't thank you all for your birthday wishes! Thank you!
> 
> Unrant: I _finally_ got a leather jacket, for my b-day. Ah, it is beautiful!  I'll use any excuse to wear it...
> 
> As to rants: What else? School is piling back on, and even worse is the college looming in the immediate future.




* Mysteriously appears for the first time in months *


----------



## Turin

Dragon said:


> was that sarcasm? bc that sounded like sarcasm




Yeah, how could you tell . I really hate cleaning my bike the whole procedure takes about 2 hours.


----------



## Rhiannon

My nails are a particularly lurid shade of pink. I babysat for eight hours yesterday. It was actually pretty quiet. My favorite job- three girls 9 and under, who adore me. Even though they did paint my nails pink. I _hate_ nail polish...almost as much as I hate pink. Mm, but now I have chocolate. And it's nice to have little kids who love you. And be adored while making $60. 

aaaaaaaaah, college looming! *ducks* Now I'm just waiting around for replies to my applications...*gnaws fingers*
And filling out bloody scholarship applications. The website hates me. God does not want me to have a scholarship.


----------



## Niirewen

> Rant! Here in Finland schools are never closed due to snowfall!
> I remember thinking this as a child when I heard that schools were closed because of snow somewhere in the world. I thought it was a great injustice!


Over here in Maryland most people are afraid of snow.. schools get closed pretty easily.




> And it's nice to have little kids who love you.


It is. But I have two kids who completely adore me three times a week (my mom runs a daycare) and it can be a bit overwhelming at times! But it's great.

Hmm.. colleges.. I'm at the gathering-of-information and picking-out-possible-colleges phase. I've gotten like 20 e-mails in the past 3 days from colleges (because of my PSAT scores which just came out). I'm not looking forward to writing applications..


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I gave my bike a thourogh cleaning, but it did take most of saturday though .

Rant: I have to take my bike into the shop to get the fork lubed(which costs money), its as dry as a bone, probably because some of the cleaning solution got into it and dried it up. 

Major unrant: My brother won a PS2 last night at a superbowl party(much to Mac's jealousy).

Unrant: I got the Linkin Park Numb video, it's very spiffy.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Turin said:


> Unrant: I got the Linkin Park Numb video, it's very spiffy.



Ooooh, awesome!  I've seen parts of that video, very cool.

Unrant--> Jam's got her job back! I start Wednesday night! Huzzah!


----------



## Dragon

I've barely seen any music videos, no cable you see.

same job/different job, jam?


----------



## Niirewen

Major Rant: (I know I complain about chemistry a lot, but I'm going insane because of it) I have a test in Chemistry tomorrow and I have no clue (as usual) how to do like 90 percent of this stuff. I've been sitting here at my desk trying to figure some of this out but it's hopeless. I just do not get chemistry. So I've decided that I'm going to fail my test tomorrow. It's inevitable.

Unrant: There's a possible chance of school being delayed/cancelled tomorrow.. so my test might be postponed. It's unlikely though, and even if it is postponed I'll still fail.

Rant: My crazy chemistry teacher (he really is psycho) has decided not to count homework as part of our grade. We still have to do the mounds of homework he hands out, but we don't get any points for it. This means that my grade is entirely based on tests and lab reports. Not good.

Ahhhhh!! I am so stressed out! I hate chemistry!! I hate it I hate it I hate it I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Ahhh, I grieve with thee Niirewen, and you can NEVER complain too much about chemistry! Such was my fate as well, I had an extremely 'mathy' version of chemistry, most of it went completely over my head and I flunked four out of five tests(and that was AFTER they allowed us to take the darn things home and correct wrong answers. Horrible indecipherable chem books!) Then, it took me three months to understand covalent bonding(and I'm pretty sure I STILL don't get it); meanwhile, everyone ELSE had moved way ahead in the book! That seriously sucks though, evilish chem teacher, I fling dead wombats in his general direction! (To any PETA agents: the wombats died a natural death of old age.  )

Dragon---> same job, same place, different owner. It went from a cozy upscale 'cafe' to a casual 'kountry kitchen'. Going to be very interesting...


----------



## Rhiannon

Yay for Jam getting her job back!

Boooooooo to Niri's nassssty, eeeeevil Chemistry teacher! A Pox! A Pox on the Chemistry teacher! Boooooo!!!!!! Hisssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Help, you guys are seriously freaking me out!  

Since I abhor science I put Chemistry off 'til college (I think), since I didn't want to have to take it twice! Now the Shadow looms ever larger, enhanced by that 3-syllable word...chemistry

*goes off to have nightmares*


----------



## mr underhill

I'm in business studys and should be doing my work 


bad boys , bad boys ...


----------



## Niirewen

> That seriously sucks though, evilish chem teacher, I fling dead wombats in his general direction!





> Boooooooo to Niri's nassssty, eeeeevil Chemistry teacher! A Pox! A Pox on the Chemistry teacher! Boooooo!!!!!! Hisssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, well thanks for your support guys. 

Major Unrant!: Yesterday was another *snow day* and today was only four hours because of a delayed openeing, and my chemistry teacher decided to _cancel_ the test we were supposed to have!!!!! I was soo happy, just that made me have a very good day. The only thing is, our next test will count as two test grades, so somehow I'll have to do really well on it.

Rant: All these snow days we've been having is nice.. but we're going to end up going to school until July.. they'll probably start taking away days from our Spring Break (noooo!!) or adding on minutes to the end of school days.


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> Rant: All these snow days we've been having is nice.. but we're going to end up going to school until July.. they'll probably start taking away days from our Spring Break (noooo!!) or adding on minutes to the end of school days.



That doesn't sound too good , I'd rather have them take away all of my spring break(which pretty much happens anyway) than take away any of my summer. 

Unrant: I finished oiling my bike and gave it a good coat of protectant wax.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: I'm going skiing next Friday!! I love skiing, and we used to go every year, but we haven't gone the past couple years because of my dad's bad knee. But I convinced my mom that we should go, so we are! I'm also going to take a friend who's never been skiing before, which should be fun.


----------



## BranMuffin

I haven't been snow skiing before. You should take me  I'm your friend right?


----------



## Rhiannon

Huuuuuge unrant: I GOT MY FIRST COLLEGE ACCEPTANCE LETTER! Woooohooooo!!!!!!! And it's a personal letter, too, not a form letter. They loved my application, I'm being considered for a scholarship, and they in general think I'm marvelous. Hurrah! I was in a funk all morning, but there's nothing to get a girl out of a funk like being praised.


----------



## Turin

Congrats Rhi!

Rant: I'm bored and theres no new posts on TTF that I'm interested in.

Unrant: I get to go to the gym with my friend today, its the first time I've been to any gym in about a year. After that I'm probably going over to Mac's house for the weekend.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Huzzah for the amazing Charis person!

rant---> I slept in too late, it's throwing off my whole day

rant---> people keep peeving at me, saying there's no way you can sleep in too late. Well, maybe there's no way THEY can sleep in too late, but it's kind of presumptuous for them to assume there's no way I can.

rant---> I get to walk up the hill to work, it's all icy and nasty.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rhiannon said:


> Huuuuuge unrant: I GOT MY FIRST COLLEGE ACCEPTANCE LETTER! Woooohooooo!!!!!!! And it's a personal letter, too, not a form letter. They loved my application, I'm being considered for a scholarship, and they in general think I'm marvelous. Hurrah! I was in a funk all morning, but there's nothing to get a girl out of a funk like being praised.



_Awesome!

I got a letter from a college today, my mom got all worked up, and it turned out that they were just saying there were some things still needing to be sent in. Not even things that I send in...it's up to my teacher and my dad.  

Unrant: It's the weekend! I get to stay up late tonight and play on the computer and sleep late and all that awesome stuff! _


----------



## Paul

Unrant= COLD MOUNTAIN IS SUCH A COOL MOVIE!


----------



## Dragon

hmm, I keep hearing that it's a good movie, but haven't seen it. 
I haven't even seen any previews for it yet....

yay for all the college-y ppls!

speaking of, I think yay has abandoned us.


----------



## Turin

I was so tired this morning, I didn't feel like going to church. But of course I did the right thing and went anyway.

Rant: Need food!

Unrant for my brother: Yesterday my brother got the new rims for his bike. He has been saving up for a long time to get them (they were about $650). I'll post a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## Niirewen

> I haven't been snow skiing before. You should take me I'm your friend right?


Sure! How far are you from Maryland? hehe. You really should go skiing, it's so much fun!




> Huuuuuge unrant: I GOT MY FIRST COLLEGE ACCEPTANCE LETTER! Woooohooooo!!!!!!! And it's a personal letter, too, not a form letter. They loved my application, I'm being considered for a scholarship, and they in general think I'm marvelous. Hurrah! I was in a funk all morning, but there's nothing to get a girl out of a funk like being praised.


Congratulations Rhi! *hug* I'm excited for you!




> I was so tired this morning, I didn't feel like going to church. But of course I did the right thing and went anyway.


I spent _5 hours_ at church this morning. 5 hours. I went to Sunday School, ushered at the late service (which happened to be very long) and then helped out with Hot Meals (serving food for the homeless). Most of the time I was standing up and the whole time I was running on just one banana. I was starting to get dizzy. I'm so tired, and I still have a lot of homework to do that I've been putting off.


----------



## BranMuffin

Niirewen, sorry to have to dissapoint you but I will not be able to go with you  . Tell you what in good spirit I will go water skiing while you go snow skiing  

Congrats Rhi! I am about to move away to college soon also, about a 2-hour drive away from home here.

$650!!!! What you could have spent that on something more useful....like games for your new PS2  .

Rant-Tomorrow is work...

Rant-I have to do a lot of testing before going to school to clep some classes.

Rant-once I get into school I won't have as much time for my girlfriend  .

Unrant-I will be closer to her though       .

Unrant-If I get a lot of classes clepped then I won't have to be in school as long and I won't have to end up paying near as much.....always good.


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> I spent _5 hours_ at church this morning. 5 hours. I went to Sunday School, ushered at the late service (which happened to be very long) and then helped out with Hot Meals (serving food for the homeless). Most of the time I was standing up and the whole time I was running on just one banana. I was starting to get dizzy. I'm so tired, and I still have a lot of homework to do that I've been putting off.



That doesn't sound very fun, sometimes when we have conventions I have to work in the tape room standing up copying and checking tapes, sometimes for extended periods of over 4 hours. I helped in a homeless shelter once, on Christmas eve about 2 years ago, good times  .


----------



## Gandalf White

_Unrant: Tonight was hockey, always fun.

Rant: I could swear the Ref was retarded--he apparently can't understand what 'no-contact' is supposed to mean. I was hipchecked into the wall, hit from behind, and taken off my feet from behind. Each time I looked at him he had some nonsensical excuse for not calling it. He also ignores some of the basic rules, such as how long a goalie has to keep the puck in his glove before the whistle blows. 

I'm seriously considering bringing my rule book and throwing it at him next game...  _


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks for the congratulations! I'm starting to lean towards this college...but it's really really _really really really_ far away. I'd need to get a full scholarship, really. Not too terribly likely. And I'd be totally surrounded by yankees  Haven't heard from any other schools yet. *paces*

Turin, I never feel like getting up and going to church! Not that I don't love church--I'm a good Baptist girl, I _love_ church--but we go to the early service. Fortunately God loves zombies, too. 

Unrant: Got to go down and visit my brother this weekend and see his play.

Rant: Had to spend a total of eight hours in the car with my evil siblings.

Unrant: Went shopping, actually enjoyed the shopping, and found 100% silk blouses on sale for $10 each (got a black one, a cream one, and a bronze-y one). 

Rant: Didn't get any work on the JanFebNo done.


----------



## Turin

Our church doesn't have an early service, or a late service for that matter, not enough people go to it so it would be pointless.


----------



## Niirewen

> I'm a good Baptist girl, I love church--but we go to the early service. Fortunately God loves zombies, too.


We usually go to the early service too, but my church is a half hour away, so we have to leave at about 7:30, which means getting up 6:30-7:00. That is why I do not like going to the early service.

Unrant: I got my license!!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Niirewen said:


> We usually go to the early service too, but my church is a half hour away, so we have to leave at about 7:30, which means getting up 6:30-7:00. That is why I do not like going to the early service.
> 
> Unrant: I got my license!!!!



Good heavens! I would lock myself in my room and refuse to come out if my parents tried to make me go to a service that early...

Rant: I _still_ don't have my license! Lack of motivation could be the cause of it... Was parallel parking hard?


----------



## Talierin

I go to church around 9.10am, sunday school is first, then service. My church does have an early service, but there's no way in heck you'd ever get me up for it, especially since I work on Saturdays



Hehe, parallel parking wasn't even on my test... but it's not too hard all the same


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi's Oh-So Fun Parallel Parking Story:

Try #1: Perfect parking job. Got marked up for all kinds of stupid other stuff. Failed test.

Try #2: Got same instructor, panicked, knocked over parallel parking cone right off the bat. Failed test.

Try #3: Drove one hour to next town over in order to take test from _someone else_, working on theory that nasty instructor man automatically fails everyone. Nice lady did not make me parallel park because I was driving bloody huge Chevy Suburban. Finally passed test.


----------



## Gandalf White

Could I borrow that Suburban for a day or two?


----------



## Turin

Something wierd happened last night, I went to bed last night with 997 posts. When I got on this morning I had 1004 posts, very strange... The only conclusion I can come up with is that I posted in a thread in S&B and it might have been moved to a place where posts count. 

All my siblings say the drivers test is easy, my brother took it in drivers ed in school and all he has to do now is pick up his waver to get his license. When my sister took it a few years ago, she also said it was easy. I don't know, I haven't taken it yet, nor will I untill I turn 16.


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Something wierd happened last night, I went to bed last night with 997 posts. When I got on this morning I had 1004 posts, very strange... The only conclusion I can come up with is that I posted in a thread in S&B and it might have been moved to a place where posts count.



You know, I was thinking that I had more posts than I should have today. I certainly don't mind.  Some time ago I was away from TTF for a while, and when I came back I could swear I had 100+ new posts.


----------



## Turin

Maybe it was Mac hacking into my account, we should really think about that lawsuit .
Seriously though, I went to my profile and clicked "search for all posts by this user" and I didn't see any new posts so I guess my earlier theory is still valid.


----------



## Gandalf White

Aha, I just figured out what it was. The political/religion/ethics stuff was moved out of S&B and into the Forsaken Inn. Case closed!


----------



## Rhiannon

Gandalf White said:


> Could I borrow that Suburban for a day or two?


Well, I was driving it for the two other tests, too. We're of the opinion that the guy is just crazy and likes to fail people, because everyone else we know who took the test from him _also_ got failed.


----------



## Dragon

[sarcasm]don't you just love those insane ppl that wont accept anything but perfect?[/sarcasm]

agh! I'm still getting rhi and niri confuzzled, they write so much alike, and the eowyn avatars don't help much either.

my rant--> I am grounded yet again. only from the phone, and only until the weekend, but still...I don't feel like going into all the tedious details, I will simply say that it was not my fault, and I was grounded for politely asking my mother to do the same thing she had just demanded of me. grr.

unrant--> due to an unexpected turn of events, my dad took my side and somehow got her to apologize. she didn't actually say it, she wrote it, it was extremely formal, and I doubt she meant it, but I got my apology.


----------



## MacAddict

Rant: I felt like SpongeBob today, but in a bad way. My English teacher specificaly said yesterday that he wanted us to answer 4 questions that were on the board about the short story we read in class, he wanted us to do them and turn them in the next morning (aka today) well when I went to give it to him he said "Just hold onto that, we pretty much went over it in class" meaning "You didn't have to do that"  I felt like spongebob in the Procrastination episode where he procrastinates against writing a 800 word eassy until the last 5 minutes and after it all Mrs. Puff (his teacher) said "I decided to cancel the asignment" He then rips the paper in 1/2, then rips himself in 1/2. 


~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

Geeze, that sucks, Mac. Unfair! 

Rant: I dont. Want. To be. Around. People. And little kids are going to be staying with us every night this week. Aaargh! I'm having a hard enough time not killing my _own_ siblings!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> ummmmmmm, I hate math.

unrant---> despite my best efforts, I am UNDERSTANDING math.


----------



## Gandalf White

Wait, so do you or do you not want to understand math?


----------



## Turin

Math is sadly one of my best subjects, though I hate it ! 

Rant: I'm really weak, I need to start going to the gym, about a year ago I could bench 135, I can barely bench 130 now because I don't have a bench-press at my house. I need to get up to 160 atleast.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

I'm of two minds on the subject as of now. Haven't decided, part of me wants a good score on the SATs, part of me wants to just forget math, jet to a deserted island, and write for the rest of my life. I think the 'good score' part is winning though.


----------



## Rhiannon

And just think, once you get those good scores, you can take over the business world, become fabulously wealthy, and THEN jet off to an island somewhere and write for the rest of your life.

Aaaand, maybe a very nice, fun, entertaining, witty outcast who isn't good at math could come live with you...and if Kaia isn't available, I could come!


----------



## Gandalf White

How can you all dislike math so? It's almost my favorite subject, although the Unit Circle in my Trig nearly threw me for a loop...


----------



## Rhiannon

I've been told it has something to do with which side of the brain you prefer, or personality types, or something. But I find math completely incomprehensible and extremely frustrating. I just _don't get it_. I hate doing it. It drives me crazy being I'm not good at it and I _hate_ not being good at things and if I can't do something dazzlingly well I'd rather not do it. You see in this one of the greater flaws of my personality, which has prevented me from doing some things because I was too scared of failing to take a chance. 
But numbers just don't stay in my head. I can't remember formulas, I use them improperly, I have a difficult time memorizing tables, and half the time I just have no idea what is going on. It's nightmarishly agonizing. I suffered through Algebra for two years, and thank _God_ it is over *eye twitches*


----------



## Paul

Rant-- WHY ARE PEOPLE STILL SO DARN RACIST! I WAS SITTING THROUGH HEALT CALSS TODAY AND THESE TWO KIDS STARTED GOING AT IT! I THOUGHT MAN HAS GROWN OUT OF THIS APPARENTLY NOT!

UNRANT-- IM GOING TO A SEMINAR IN NYC ON TOLKIENS WORK AND HOW IT RELATES TO IRISH MYTHOLOGY! SHOULD BE FUN!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Gandalf White said:


> How can you all dislike math so? It's almost my favorite subject, although the Unit Circle in my Trig nearly threw me for a loop...



For me, it's because math is so _dull_. I can understand it, those huge sweeping concepts and formulas are a piece of cake and even interesting, in their own evil way, but it's the dry mechanics of plugging in numbers and getting _every little annoying step_ right that drives me nuts. One of the problems that forced me into remedial was that I could show comprehension of concepts, but I had no patience for working through the formulas, especially since I could see no practical application for higher maths in my career of choice(journalism). It just goes to prove that an analytical mind does not always a math genius make, despite some of the silly ideas of personality tests. In writing, once you've mastered the rules, you can break them; in math, the rules are always in the way of true innovation and creativity. Bleh to them. Down with the mathematical regime! Support your local libraries and story contests! Huzzah!

Yuck, business, but if that happens, you AND Kaia can come! Just be forewarned that this island has a ban on math textbooks.


----------



## Turin

Something weird happens in my mind, when someone types something in all capitals, my mind automatically interprets it as if they're shouting . Pretty stange eh?


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Something weird happens in my mind, when someone types something in all capitals, my mind automatically interprets it as if they're shouting . Pretty stange eh?



That's what happens when you talk more to people on the internet than face-to-face.  The same thing happens to me too.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Its that boring time of day again, oh wait, thats all day long.

Rant: I have a math test that I've been putting off because of lack of understanding, when I tried it I was having one of those mental blocks, I have them too often.


----------



## Rhiannon

The-Elf-Herself said:


> Yuck, business, but if that happens, you AND Kaia can come! Just be forewarned that this island has a ban on math textbooks.


Oh, sweet rapture! Paradise!


----------



## Niirewen

> Was parallel parking hard?


I didn't think it was hard, I did it perfectly on the test, but I had practiced a lot before.

Well, I agree with you all on the hating-math thing. Right now I'm suffering through precalculus. I actually didn't mind geometry (because I was really good at it for some weird reason) but I'm horrible at anything algebraic. And I'm taking calc next year.. 

Unrant: Had a chem test today, and actually had a clue what I was doing! It was amazing, I think I'll get a good grade.

Rant: My evil chem teacher assigned another lab report for this weekend, and as usual, I do not understand. And this one has to be really long, and it's not even double-spaced. 

Unrant: Half day of school tomorrow, and no school Friday, thanks to teacher conferences (which I talked my mom out of)! And Friday is skiing!


----------



## Dragon

I love learning all sorts of things, math, english, history, everything, I just can't stand school. It feels like they're force-feeding me information which I'm just going to throw up later anyways.

right now, my favorite classes are algebra and computer fundamentals, mainly because the teachers _really love_ thier subjects.

what I really _really_ wish I could do is be an author, but I'm a terrible writer, so I just do my best in school and go for the next thing down the list--> anything involving computers or graphic design.

I'm great at math, and I like a lot of it... how about I do all the math stuffs and you do all the english-y stuff JAM?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Sounds good to me! I'm going to be one of those awesome magazine journalists and travel the world; in my spare time, I'll have a music career and publish a few novels and take in stray animals. Who knows? I may even fit a guy into the equation(highly improbable, but I've recently learned not as improbable as I originally thought).   

rant---> my feet hurt.


----------



## Gandalf White

Heheheh, there is _always_ room for a guy in the equation...  (As long as he's not one of those stray animals...) 

Rant: Aule and Thol are evil. To me.


----------



## Elessar II

Rant: (Excuse me for shouting but...) MY WISDOM TEETH HAVE TO COME OUT THE DAY BEFORE VALENTINE'S!!!!! Which means... (pardon me again) NO VALENTINE CANDY WHATSOEVER!!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Well, you can join me. I'm avoiding sugar, especially in the form of chocolate. Together we can writhe in agony as we watch others devour the yummies.


----------



## Elessar II

Alright GW! You're just what I need, a sympathizer!


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I'm superly tired because of my late-night addiction to TTF. *yawn*

Rant: Schoolwork that's forgotten is a pain in the rear...


----------



## celebdraug

Gandalf White said:


> Rant: Schoolwork that's forgotten is a pain in the rear...


Same here and the workload is keeping on piling


----------



## Turin

Rant: My head feels like it just got hit with a baseball bat.

Rant: I desperately need money, I usually just mow the neighbors lawn but its winter and the grass isn't growing.  

Unrant: This is a three (or four)day weekend, and I get school of all next week. I'll probably just use that week to catch up on all the school I've been putting off. The bad thing is that all(or most)of my friends are in public school and they don't get that week off so I'll have nobody to do anything with.


----------



## Rhiannon

Gandalf White said:


> Heheheh, there is _always_ room for a guy in the equation...  (As long as he's not one of those stray animals...)


What...were you volunteering?  (so it really is a secret that girls think of guys as stray animals? You feed them once, you'll never be able to get rid of them...)

Unrant: Lomie is a background person on an episode of One Tree Hill! I hear the show sucks--I've never seen it--but she's going to be on TV! How cool is that?


----------



## Gandalf White

The way to a man's heart is through his stomach, they say. Total bogus, if you ask me...  And no, I wasn't volunteering; there's already someone specific in mind, methinks. 

If anyone wants to participate in the Inter-Guild Competition, please see the appropiate thread here in the GoO! We need people!

Edit: On second thought, you don't have to look for it, here's the link.


----------



## Turin

I'm to lazy to download that IRC thingy, I'll get around to it sometime.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Words cannot express my hate for this pc! Its been acting retarded all day, a few minutes ago I started an online test, I was about 20 questions into it and hid the window to open something else and when the window came back up the whole test was blank! When we get a new computer I will be happy to take a baseball bat to this one  !


----------



## MacAddict

Turin said:


> When we get a new computer I will be happy to take a baseball bat to this one  !



Don't start without me! And lets get a little creative, how about a PC BBQ, lotsa gasoline and such   Then climb up on your house and pitch it!


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin

Or maybe we could tie it to the back of the car and drive down the interstate , or better yet, use it as a target for guns and such .


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We got to go riding at razorback today, we (and our bikes) were totally caked in muddy clay, thats what made it so fun. I climbed everything(well almost everything) better than everyone else that I was riding with, thanks to my new tires that work well in muddy conditions. One of the only things I couldn't climb, nore did I want to try, was a little incline that was so slick that you could barely walk up it, and even then you had to put your foot at the base of a root to get any traction. It was so fun that when we got back, we just sprayed off our bikes and went back in for round to. I rode a total of only 13 miles. 

Rant: Despite all the fun we had I still have to clean my bike again , that is the most dreaded chore to all bikers.


----------



## Dragon

ah well, the only way to get out of cleaning it is to not get it dirty. and that's no fun

rant--> I am sick. I am never sick. but now I am sick, so apparently I am sick sometimes. My throat is all swollen and icky and it sounds funny when I talk. I am half-starving due to the fact that it really really hurts to swallow. I am on 2 different kinds of pills, a spray, and that freaky vicks vapo-rub stuff, which is the only thing that seems to make a difference anyways, but I take everything just in case. I feel like my head isn't big enough to support all the stuff that's trying to fit in it. I stayed home from school on friday, and I think the last time that happened was like......7th grade. 2 years ago. I hate being sick.


----------



## Turin

I can relate, I get sick about every three months. 



Dragon said:


> and that freaky vicks vapo-rub stuff



Ugh, my dad is obsessed with that stuff, he thinks that it will heal any sickness, personally I can't stand the smell of it, let alone having it on my throat .


----------



## Gandalf White

What?!?!?!? I _*love * _ the feel and smell of Vix. (Or is it Vicks?) In fact, I may have to go take a whiff right now, just to remember what it smells like...


----------



## Rhiannon

Boo for being sick! *huggles D*

There are kids in my house, people keep getting mad at me, I am surrounded by jerks intent on being cruel to me (okay, well one, and he's like that to everyone, but I can't help feeling personally attacked)...Bah. Everyone hates me *sulks*

Oh yeah, Happy Valentine's Day.  The real party is one Monday when I get myself chocolate and Jane Austen films. Wahoo!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: My mom wants to go look at colleges today.. I don't want to and I don't have time.

Rant: My lab report is due tomorrow and I haven't even started it. I'll have to do it all today which will take forever because I'm going to have to find some way to write three pages on something I (suprise) do not understand _at all_. *sigh* I despise chemistry.

Rant: I've had a headache ever since I went skiing Friday. Skiing was fun, but I had to walk back up part of the mountain to find my dad who didn't seem to be coming down. It turns out the binding on one of his skiis broke, and when he fell it slid all the way into the woods. I think walking up that mountain is the cause of my never-ending headache.


----------



## Turin

Rant: This week I have a so called "winter break", and it will probably be replacing spring break, the problem is that everybody else gets off during spring break while I have to do school through it. I'm thankful for this break though.


----------



## Gandalf White

Whew, can you spell B-U-R-N-T O-U-T?  

And it's only Wednesday...

*collapses*


----------



## Rhiannon

Must...write...speech....bloody speech competition.

Must...write...essay....bloody scholarship application.

Must...write...1000 words....bloody novel. 

Must...take...over...world....

Bloody world.


----------



## Niirewen

Well, I can see I'm not the only one who's completely stressed out..

Rant: I'm stuck on my English paper. I was able to do most of it today, but it's only a rough draft, and I'll probably have to re-do one of the paragraphs or at least add to it. The paper is due Friday. I tried to start it earlier, but for some reason I've really been having trouble with it.

Rant: I'm so stressed out. I'm going insane. I have a ton of schoolwork, and now that I have a job I always have a ton of work to do, plus all of these college visits are taking up my weekends. I hardly have any free time.. it's nearly impossible to find much time for reading or going online.. arggh. I'm tired of always feeling like there aren't enough hours in the day. I keep thinking "it'll get better after this week.." but that hasn't been happening.. and from the looks of my calendar I'm going to be quite busy for awhile.

Sorry about that, I really just needed to complain.

Rant: My friends are really getting on my nerves (more than usual). I can't stand being around them for an extended period of time (especially when they are together). When I got a ride home from a friend today, she was giving three other people a ride also (one of whom I hate, and there are only two people in the world whom I hate, for a good reason) and I really just wanted to jump out of the car. I decided that I like walking home in the bitter cold better. Maybe I'm just irritable because of my high stress level. I'm probably just being mean. Oh well.


----------



## My_Precious

Argh! My college and two jobs are taking up all my time! I haven't been here for a few months at least, and I don't think I can stay for long, either. And the weather was brutal, the wind especially, and the snow... Now it seems better. Can't wait till summer comes, but then I'll have to take summer school, and work, too...  
Well, anyway, greetings to my fellow Outcasts 
P.S. And oh, yeah, I've been to the Linkin Park concert  Yesssss.........


----------



## Niirewen

Wow, that was a really awful post I made yesterday. I was having a bad day. Today was better. 

Unrant: I got out of school early today, and went to a bookstore and bought a couple books. 

Rant: I missed a quiz in English.. and I have to make it up after school tomorrow. 

Unrant: It was really nice out today.. it was almost 60 degrees I think. So I spent a lot of time outside and took my dog for a walk. We both got really muddy from all the snow that's melting but it was worth it.

Unrant: Tomorrow is Friday! Yay!


----------



## Gandalf White

I don't know whether this should be a rant or unrant...I just got word from my #1 college choice, they've reviewed my application and are ready for a personal interview. Next Friday.  

Unrant: I got out of my work early today as well, for an eye appointment. And got to stay out, because my eyes were all blurry. 

Otherwise I'm in a muddle trying to sort out some feelings...why must we have them?  

Girls are confusing...


----------



## Rhiannon

Gandalf White said:


> I don't know whether this should be a rant or unrant...I just got word from my #1 college choice, they've reviewed my application and are ready for a personal interview. Next Friday.



Good luck GW!!! *pom-poms*

It's okay, Niri, everyone has really bad days, and this _is_ the place for it!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> have been sick all week with kidney infection that shows no signs of leaving anytime soon. Ended up in the ER on Tuesday because of it. Everything hurts, everytime I walk the room spins, I'm bloody weak, and I'm reduced to eating weak broth and dry toast and yogurt every single day without change. 

rant---> I can't work, I can't leave the house, I'm going sane!

unrant---> well, I managed to get all this overdue schoolwork done now that I have no life to get in the way.

unrant---> I found the most amazing college

rant---> unfortunately, I can't find out how much tuition is. It's not a good thing when the college website hides the tuition costs...


----------



## Dragon

ouch, kidney infection.... all of a sudden I feel a lot better. I've been sick w/ a throat infection, and I have this lump on my throat, my neck is sore, I ,keep spitting up all sorts of nasty stuff, it's just disgusting.


----------



## Rhiannon

_Everyone_ is sick! Augh! It's terrible! One of my best friends has an ovarian cyst, but they were afraid it was something else, and so for about four hours she thought she had 24 hours to live  She warned me that I was going to be getting a really weird letter she wrote during that time. 

I've been downed with a fever. Apparently I've had it for a few days, which explains why I almost fainted in karate on Thursday. I spent today in bed either sleeping or feeling really really awful, I've eaten practically nothing all day (I just don't eat when I sick), and a headache at the base of my skull, which is how fevers manifest themself. And I really really really wanted to descend into self pity because I couldn't do much of anything, but my common sense kept intruding with 'You now, you just have a fever that'll go away in a few days...Jam had to go to the ER and Denzi thought she was dying...you are _so_ pathetic, just deal with it already', so I didn't get to do that. But I feel much, much better now. I just showered and the fever has gone down and I don't feel so sore. I think I might even get some writing done.


----------



## Turin

I'm surprised that I'm not sick, I'm passed my due date .

Rant: I had to miss a KJ52 concert last saturday because I had to go camping with scouts. We got to where we were supposed to meet at 7:45(we where supposed to be there at 7:30 but I was glad for the extra sleep) and nobody else was there yet. We waited around til' about 8:00 then people started showing up. Finally we left at around 8:30 and drove for two hours untill we got to the boat dock in the gulf, then we unloaded the canoes and put all our camping gear in them(inside trash bags, so not to get wet). Then we paddled out for about a mile to the island where we where camping, a place called shell island, which fits its description perfectly because the beach was not sand but shells, millions of them, and it wasn't just the top layer, the whole beach was shells(which made it very comfortable to sleep on them  ). The sand (or shell) fleas where horrible, thank the lord for bug spray. The rest of the day went rather uneventfully. The next morning we packed up and headed out at about 12:30 p.m.(I'm guessing), when we got back to the boat ramp, we loaded up the canoes and drove to the dive shop(but first we stopped to get some lunch) where we proceded to rent wet suits for and dive gear. Then we drove to another boat ramp and unloaded the canoes again and paddled for about a mile to a spring where we got to swim with the manatees. After we got back to the boat ramp, we returned the dive gear and drove home. 

This is a rant because I would have much rather gone to the KJ52 concert.

Unrant: I got new shoes the other day, but I haven't had a chance to wear them yet.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

unrant---> I got out of the house today! Went to the bookstore, bought three new books, and went to maths. I was awarded a little achievement trophy in maths.

rant---> a trip that normally would have just energized me wore me out. I feel like I've walked to Alaska and back. *collapses* Stupid weak body, I didn't even DO anything!  *sighs* And I'm signed up to work on Saturday, but I can barely get up the bloody stairs!


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> (which made it very comfortable to sleep on them ).



Heheh, Turin, that smiley face certainly takes away from the purposed expression...  

Rant: We haven't won a roller hockey game all session... 

Rant: I feel entirely incapable of paying any sort of decent attention to school...which is not good because college is coming up. 

Rant and/or unrant?: Does she like me, does she not, and will I ever know?  Is she dropping hints and I'm a blockhead, or am I reading too much into it? Goshdarnit all.

*collapses again*


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Heheh, Turin, that smiley face certainly takes away from the purposed expression...



Whoops, that happened when I tried to close the parentheses right after the : . I'll edit it now. 

Rant: I woke up with a sore spot in my throat, it hasn't gotten much worse throughout the day so I guess it'll go away soon (hopefully).


----------



## Turin

Unrant: The soreness in my throat is almost gone.

Rant: When I was camping I got poison ivy somehow, now its spreading quickly all over my body.


----------



## Niirewen

> Rant: When I was camping I got poison ivy somehow, now its spreading quickly all over my body.


I hate poison ivy! You have my sympathy. I used to get it really _really_ badly every summer.. and then it stopped and I thought I had become immune to it.. but then I got it again last summer. I had a scar on my arm for awhile from it. Poison ivy is horrible.

Anyway..

Rant: I hate my life right now.

Rant: Haven't been able to go online for several days, I've been so busy..

Rant: I have two and a half hours of chemistry tomorrow and Thursday. _Two and a half hours._ And to make it even worse, there will only be three other people in the class. This is all due to some reading test all the sophomores are taking over the next two days.. and most of the people in my chem class are sophomores. I really want to die.


----------



## Gandalf White

I'm one of those people that poison ivy doesn't even have to touch...if it's anywhere nearby I'll get it. It used to itch like heck, but now whenever I get it I hardly notice it's there at all. 

Rant: I go to bed too late and am incredibly tired the next day, but can't break the stupid habit...


----------



## Elessar II

> Rant: I go to bed too late and am incredibly tired the next day, but can't break the stupid habit...



I feel your pain.


----------



## Turin

I'm thankfully not allergic to poison ivy so I don't get it that bad, the worst I've had it was in virginia in the summer of 2002. I was there for a week and I had it in pretty much every part of my body, including my face and eyelids! Bad memories.


----------



## Niirewen

I've gotten it in between my fingers before.. not cool.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: Life sucks.


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> Rant: Life sucks.



I'm glad someone else thinks that besides me .


----------



## Rhiannon

Internet not working at home. Insert swear words of choice.


----------



## Niirewen

> I'm glad someone else thinks that besides me.


Generally I try not to be depressing, but sometimes I can't help it.




> Internet not working at home. Insert swear words of choice.


Stupid computers. Mine is getting so old- my AIM has stopped working and my internet program shuts down about 4 times before I can actually get to where I want to go. Stupid computers.

Here's an unrant: Getting ready to go out for ice cream. Yummy, yummy ice cream.


----------



## balrog

grunt groan rant and rave
emotion ball rolls bear in cave
we all suffer all choices made
so suck it up be not afraid

no psych analogy freud
stay away
i am a freak to a void



(evil laugh)


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*sniffs, then applauds* That was beautiful.  

unrant---> I'm getting better, I actually loaded the dishwasher today! Huzzah! Okay, that may not seem that great to others, but to a Nene who's been feeling like a pathetic louse, it's marvelous, because it means I can start being useful again. 

rant---> me poor lil' HobbitMom is so sick with the flu and sniffles, and to make it worse, she's working through it, so she comes home all tired and then wants to help _me_ out. Sad thing is, I'm still not recovered enough to properly take care of her.


----------



## Gandalf White

You want a synopsis of my life right now? Watch Turin's music video; 'Numb' by Linkin Park... The video is somewhat on, the words describe me perfectly.


----------



## Dragon

I just woke up, I can barely see, I can't breathe, and there are posts! ah!


----------



## Turin

The-Elf-Herself said:


> *sniffs, then applauds* That was beautiful.
> 
> unrant---> I'm getting better, I actually loaded the dishwasher today! Huzzah!



You're saying that you have a dishwasher? I wish I had that privilege, ours broke about 4 years ago and we haven't replaced it since. My dad thinks that since he washed the dishes by hand when he was growing up that we should to .


----------



## Saucy

Turin said:


> You're saying that you have a dishwasher? I wish I had that privilege, ours broke about 4 years ago and we haven't replaced it since. My dad thinks that since he washed the dishes by hand when he was growing up that we should to .


  i thought my family was the only one who did that

cept we are worst our dishwasher works fine we just dont use it!!!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

*falls over with a whump*

Please just kill me now.

I have a new job, basically as a sort of mommy's assistant/tutor/nanny six hours a week, I have two older students I tutor, I have lost my scholarship application that has to be postmarked by tomorrow, I am going to finish the rough draft of my novel tomorrow, my neck is sore, and I must must must choose between the two colleges I'm considering: One is three and a half hours away from home, in the same town as my grandmother, and my brother goes there. The other one is hundreds of miles away, but is offering me a scholarship and sounds utterly perfect, except I would be in New York surrounded by yankees and far away from my family. 

Life is terrifying.


----------



## Kailita

Oh Rhi...*hugs* *offers what little sister comfort she can give*

Pray. Take a deep breath. It'll be okay.

Your job sounds horrid (but I've never been enthusiastic about babysitting) and college is horrifying. It's a hard decision...but if it helps any, not all Yankees are that bad.  I'm sure you'll make the right choice. *Hugs*

Why do you have to finish your novel rough draft tomorrow? What's the story...one that I would know, or something different?


----------



## Rhiannon

Breathing. Inhale, exhale...

The job actually isn't so bad. Three days a week I spent two hours either helping four-year old John do his work (counting to five, writing pages of As and Bs, reading him a little book called _The Adventures of Bobby Coon_, etc) while his mother does housework and his two younger sisters nap, or, if the Fates are unkind, I entertain the two wakeful little girls while his mother works with him. She's German, and an absolute crack-up (her husband is a second-generation Iranian emigrant who joined the Air Force). In order to be comfortable you _must_ have a hot drink, and if she forget to give me one she's very unhappy with herself. It's hysterical. And the pay is very good, $52 a week. But I don't want to be a teacher with a whole room of little kids for a whole day, nope nope nope.

The fact that I know so many nice Yankees is part of the temptation...I have several friends in New Jersey, but Houghton isn't exactly close to NJ. It's not even close to NY City. It's over by the Canadian border. And it's far, far away from my very close knit family. But, one of the big things I want is to go overseas, and Houghton will get me there. But...it's so far away, for so long...I'm going to work in a visit to the campus, and that will probably decide me. If I go there and I'm miserable, I can always transfer. 

And, the thing with the novel: November is National Write a Novel Month. There's a support website, and you sign up and write a certain number of words a day, and at the end of the month you hopefully have a 50,000 word rough draft. November is a bad month for me, so I decided to use the same system, but do it in January. Only I write too slow. So I stretched it out to January and February. And now I'm on the last stretch, and I'm going to finish the rough draft and send it to some friends for editorial comments, but I can't finish it today, because I spent all day in the car coming back from going down to visit my brother and see his play (also to see _The Passion of the Christ_). So I'm finishing it tomorrow.

And the plot of the novel is...is...erm...is...Horribly cliched and not very well developed, but in a nutshell it's about King Arthur's daughter (idea stolen from Vera Chapman), who has been raised in the present day (idea stolen from Susan Cooper), and stuff happens. The worst part is, my heroine is a bloody whimp. She keeps fainting. Holy cow. I don't know how this happened. I created a whimpy female lead! She's improved in the last ten pages, though. Rewrite, rewrite, rewrite is my mantra....


----------



## Rhiannon

Oh yeah, unrant! I have been to heaven. The epitome of my perfect bookstore. It exists. It's in Oklahoma City. It's called Full Circle. It has _ladders_. 

And the books I've gotten recently:

_They Fought Like Demons: Women Soldiers in the Civil War_ by Lauren M. Cook and Anne Blanton -- did you know that _hundreds_ of women dressed up as men to fight in both the Confederate and Union armies? It is _so_ cool, and now that I'm looking I'm finding tons of books about it. Mom claims that we studied this, but I didn't remember it at all.

_Women Warriors_ by Marianna Mayer -- a picture book, but with rather brief summaries of the various women, not really meant to be read as stories on their own. But there are several that I hadn't heard of before, which makes it worth it to me  and the pictures are nice. 

_She Captains: Heroines and Hellions of the Sea_ by Joan Druett -- female pirates! Huzzah! The first chapter, at least, is very interesting and readable; very lively for a historical non-fiction. 

And a hardback--a *hardback!*--of _The Deed of Paksenarrion_ by Elizabeth Moon, one of my favorite books, which has never been available in hardback before. 

Trend? Maaaaaybe.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I got to race in 12 hour, though all the guys on my team where a somewhat better than me. I don't know what place we got because the they haven't put it on the site yet.

Rant: I threw in the towel after only 2 laps, the other guys on my team didn't do much more than that. 20 miles was enough for me.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I played goalie last for the 9-13 age group in roller hockey. I didn't think I would have to and so I didn't stretch beforehand--not being a flexible guy to begin with, I pulled a muscle the first time I went down...and that was just the first time...boy do I feel it today.  

Rant: I thought the ref for my league was retarded the first time I played...now I know he is. I took a two-handed stick in the face from the dirtiest player on the other team, knocking me down, and all he says is "If anything, it's your fault, you stopped in front of him..." Heck yeah, I wasn't even looking at him... I thought I was a pretty passive guy, but my gear was flying at the end of that period...  

Unrant: I did pull an impressive deke on the goalie during the shoot out.  

Rant: School...nothing more need be said.


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Rant: I thought the ref for my league was retarded the first time I played...now I know he is. I took a two-handed stick in the face from the dirtiest player on the other team, knocking me down, and all he says is "If anything, it's your fault, you stopped in front of him..." Heck yeah, I wasn't even looking at him... I thought I was a pretty passive guy, but my gear was flying at the end of that period...



Thats one reason why I don't play hockey, I have too hot of a temper. I'd either beat up the the ref or the guy who hit me .


----------



## e.Blackstar

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!

I can't beleive that LOTR:ROTK won ELEVEN oscars! Nononononooooooo!!!!

I mean, I love LOTR and all, but Pirates of the Carribbean should have won SOMETHING! And Master and Commander (good movie, v. good) should have gotten more than 1!

Never thought I'd say this, but...Dumb LOTR!



oops! don't hurt me!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*barely refrains herself from bombarding Treyar with her arsenal of pillows* 

rant---> word of advice: if you ever have the opportunity to catch a ride in a full-sized ten-passenger van, DO NOT RIDE IN THE BACK SEAT. This rule applies particularly to instances when one is less than their best and also to instances where the driver, for whatever reason, bypasses the perfectly lovely STRAIGHT roads to take a 'country tour' through some of the curviest, bumpiest roads ever made. *still feels waaaay dizzy* And if you DO have the misfortune of partaking in this experience, don't try and eat.

unrant---> hmmm, I'm a happy Nene.


----------



## Gandalf White

The-Elf-Herself said:


> rant---> word of advice: if you ever have the opportunity to catch a ride in a full-sized ten-passenger van, DO NOT RIDE IN THE BACK SEAT. This rule applies particularly to instances when one is less than their best and also to instances where the driver, for whatever reason, bypasses the perfectly lovely STRAIGHT roads to take a 'country tour' through some of the curviest, bumpiest roads ever made.


 The only reason I don't do that is because my head would hit the ceiling...otherwise I find it great fun.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Gandalf White said:


> The only reason I don't do that is because my head would hit the ceiling...otherwise I find it great fun.



*raises eyebrows* You did hear the part where I was trying to EAT while riding?


----------



## Gandalf White

The-Elf-Herself said:


> *raises eyebrows* You did hear the part where I was trying to EAT while riding?



Indeed. But I edited that part out when I quoted you.  Eating is definitely a no-no.


----------



## Turin

The-Elf-Herself said:


> rant---> word of advice: if you ever have the opportunity to catch a ride in a full-sized ten-passenger van, DO NOT RIDE IN THE BACK SEAT. This rule applies particularly to instances when one is less than their best and also to instances where the driver, for whatever reason, bypasses the perfectly lovely STRAIGHT roads to take a 'country tour' through some of the curviest, bumpiest roads ever made. *still feels waaaay dizzy* And if you DO have the misfortune of partaking in this experience, don't try and eat.



I did this once, on the way to virginia, a 20 hour trip . For one, insane boredome kicks in, because of the lack of comunication with the rest of the van. So, the select four who had unfortunately chosen to sit back there came up with stupid, and pointless games. Somewhere between Florida and South Carolina we started waving and making retarded faces at random passing cars just to see what they'd do (I think a couple people actually flicked us off), then we started drawing stuff on paper and sticking it out the back window(though I can't remember anything that we wrote). Anyway, on the way up a mountain(a very curvy road which we had to drive almost every day) sitting in the back wasn't a very pleasurable experience. It was a costom van that had an extended back with extra seats, this gave us the extra feeling of security that we needed(we thought that the back of the van would suddenly fall of). The road was very high up with no guard rails. This was just one of my pleasureable experiences in scouting.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: The weather has been really nice lately.. it's been like 60 and 70 degrees. So I've definately been enjoying that.

Rant: Test tomorrow in chemistry. Chemistry makes no sense. I'm freaking out.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Test and labs due tomorrow, I have barely started reading the module.

Unrant: I don't have to go anywhere this weekend!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I just took my chemistry test last period. I didn't even finish it. Unless he curves it by a lot, I probably failed.

Unrant: Somehow I managed to get 100 on my last lab report. Yay 

Rant: School is boring.. (I'm currently sitting in my Software Apps class being bored out of my mind, but at least this is better than taking a chemistry test..)

This was a really boring post.. but I had nothing better to do.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I woke up today at 3 a.m. with a sore throat. When I finally got back to sleep I woke up again about an hour later with a nose bleed(I get these quite often). My throat has gotten a little better but I still find it hard to swallow. I drank two smoothies today, that seemed to make my throat a little better while at the same time hydrating me a bit, when I'm sick, I tend not to drink at all. 

I knew that it was only a matter of time until I got sick again. I was passed my 3 month due date  .


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: I am the flying sidekick goddess! Wahoo! I'm not so good at sparring, because I don't do that martial arts total awareness thing--personality is _way_ too distracted for that. It's more like 'la la la--ow!' But when the thing is holding still, I can kick the snot out of the practice dummy! And the sidekick is supposed to be really hard to learn, but it has tons of power, and making impact is _really_ fun. Run, jump, and _wahmo!_ *Kiai!!!* 

Yes, Rhi enjoys karate, especially now that she's moved up to first gold and she's not one of the only white belts.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: Yay! Today I'm going to Medieval Times! And I'm getting in free!


----------



## Niirewen

PS- Congratulations on getting your gold belt in karate, Rhi.


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks! Have fun at Medieval Times, Niri--it's fun, if you are 1) seven years old, 2) drunk, or 3) as easily entertained as one of the above (like me). And the food is good.


----------



## Saucy

Rhiannon said:


> Thanks! Have fun at Medieval Times, Niri--it's fun, if you are 1) seven years old, 2) drunk, or 3) as easily entertained as one of the above (like me). And the food is good.



ok what is this place of wich u people speak?


----------



## Rhiannon

It's a 'Dinner & Tournament'. It's a dinner show, where you eat with your hands while there are horse tricks, various pomp & ceremony, a display of falconry, and, of course, four knights who compete in a tourny--mostly doing things like catching rings on their lances, and not going at each other. And you root for your knight (the seats are divided by color), and boo for the other ones, and at the end the knight that wins picks from his section a girl to be the Queen of Love, and she gets to go sit up with the King and Queen on a dais--twelve years ago when we went for my older brother's birthday there was a bridal party there, and the bride got picked. A year ago we went for my younger brother's birthday, and it wasn't as cool as I remembered it being, but it was still fun.


----------



## Saucy

Rhiannon said:


> It's a 'Dinner & Tournament'. It's a dinner show, where you eat with your hands while there are horse tricks, various pomp & ceremony, a display of falconry, and, of course, four knights who compete in a tourny--mostly doing things like catching rings on their lances, and not going at each other. And you root for your knight (the seats are divided by color), and boo for the other ones, and at the end the knight that wins picks from his section a girl to be the Queen of Love, and she gets to go sit up with the King and Queen on a dais--twelve years ago when we went for my older brother's birthday there was a bridal party there, and the bride got picked. A year ago we went for my younger brother's birthday, and it wasn't as cool as I remembered it being, but it was still fun.



i wanna go
 
i really really wanna go  *jumps up and down*

Rant: why havent i heard of this place until now


----------



## Rhiannon

There are maybe ten of them, in major cities...the one we went to is in Fort Worth.


----------



## Saucy

Rhiannon said:


> There are maybe ten of them, in major cities...the one we went to is in Fort Worth.



i wonder if there are any in Canada if not when i get to the states i will have to find somebody immature, and obsessive has me to go there with.....Rhi u intrested?
 

or maybe i will drag A21 there...i dunno

Rant: why do people always have to go on msn, when u finally get into a decent conversation????


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi is always game for some faux-midieval fun--better yet, come in summer and I'll take you to Scarborough Faire


----------



## Gandalf White

In the one I went to the knights _did_ fight each other. 

Rant: I've got a cold.

Unrant: My #1 college has accepted me.


----------



## Saucy

Rhiannon said:


> Rhi is always game for some faux-midieval fun--better yet, come in summer and I'll take you to Scarborough Faire




whats this

i feel so unlearned


----------



## Rhiannon

It's a big Ren Fest that happens annual in the summer--it has it's own fair grounds, and there are lots of people who dress up and go every year, and lots of vendors who sell nifty stuff, and funny stage shows, etc. And bands who do Ren music, it's very fun.


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> In the one I went to the knights _did_ fight each other.
> 
> Rant: I've got a cold.
> 
> Unrant: My #1 college has accepted me.


has everyone been there but me?
congrats on the college GW!!!!
Rhi sounds fun!!!! i wanna go i do i do *jumps up and down*


----------



## Rhiannon

The one we went to a year ago, they didn't do much fighting. Scarborough Faire has a joust, though. 

Congrats on the college, GW!

Rant: I was stung on the foot by a scorpion!  Ow.


----------



## Niirewen

> And the food is good.


Yeah.. they had a vegetarian meal! Eggplant, yumm.. and I was the only one who got a fork! 




> i wonder if there are any in Canada


Actually, powersauce, there is one in Toronto.


Rant: All my plans for today (snow-tubing, babysitting) got cancelled. 

Unrant: I went to the movies with my mom and brother instead. We saw Hidalgo- I thought it was pretty good.

Rant: The office gave me _tons_ of work to do that has to be done by tomorrow..


Oh, and congrats on the college, GW! That's exciting!


----------



## Rhiannon

Niirewen said:


> Unrant: I went to the movies with my mom and brother instead. We saw Hidalgo- I thought it was pretty good.



We went to see that last night. It was pretty good, but I thought that it didn't seem able to make up its mind whether it wanted to be an inspirational film, or an Indiana Jones style action flick. I was in the mood for Indiana Jones, so I thought there was too much of Viggo being angsty and not enough fight scenes 
 And the one bit where they were being chased and he stuck his knife in the ground and put his ear to the hilt? Bwah! Deja vu, anyone? The angle was even the same. Heehee.


----------



## Saucy

Rant: i was FORCED to go to my grandma's last night, and forced to watch "looney tunes back in action" wich has gotta be the most annoying movie ever, adn Daffy duck arg, he SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoying.

Unrant: i know what i am getting for my birthday!!!!!


----------



## Niirewen

> And the one bit where they were being chased and he stuck his knife in the ground and put his ear to the hilt? Bwah! Deja vu, anyone? The angle was even the same.


Hehe, I know!  I was thinking that too.

Rant: Bored again.. with nothing to do.. (besides work, but I don't feel like it  )


----------



## Rhiannon

Sad rant: My favorite babysitting job is moving away. They leave in the morning 

I had an unrant, but now I don't remember what it was! _That's_ not good....oh, one week until my birthday! That's not what it was, but it's as good an unrant as any.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I'm very pleased of how I spent this day.
And I can see the Spring in the sky already!


----------



## Niirewen

> Sad rant: My favorite babysitting job is moving away. They leave in the morning


That's not good.  That happened to me last year, to a family I baby-sat for often.

Rant: Didn't do too well on my chem test.  Oh well- I still have a 104 in the class.

Unrant: I got the highest score in my class on my English test. 

Rant: Teachers give wayy too much homework. For example- in my history class we have a reading every night, plus we're currently working on a project, AND we have a test at the end of the week. It's overwhelming.

Rant: It's Monday.


----------



## Turin

Rant: My semester grade for physical science is an 80%, this semester hasn't started off much better. 

Unrant: I got to go swimming yesturday, and the day before. Now I'm not as pathetically pale as I have been during the winter.


----------



## Dragon

yeah, you think you're pathetically pale.

I've seen a picture of you.

trust me, you have nothing to worry about.

when you glow in the dark (me), that's when you have something to worry about.

I've never actually been to medieval times, but I adore scarborough faire. much fun indeed.


----------



## Saucy

Rant: for some reason my post count keeps going down, a week ago me and A21 were matching but now i have way less
Unrant: my post count has just reached 100 on a different forum!!! YAY! and i have only been there 3 weeks...


----------



## Rhiannon

Aaaaaaaaaugh!!!!!! *covers face*

I managed to not be late for class today (bloody insane, having classes at 9am), but I came home and fell asleep and had a nightmare about missing work. I woke up in time, but couldn't find any food (bloody brother home from college...no bread, no shredded cheese, nothing microwavable...), and then when I was pulling out of the garage I broke one of the mirrors on the car. Augh. $280 to replace--I did offer to pay it, but my dad said to save my money. 

But I _have_ to a decision about college. It comes down to; the one in NY, even with the scholarship, would be $7000 a year more than the one in TX, and has more other factors against it. Okay, God, was that my sign?


----------



## Turin

Rhiannon said:


> But I _have_ to a decision about college. It comes down to; the one in NY, even with the scholarship, would be $7000 a year more than the one in TX, and has more other factors against it. Okay, God, was that my sign?



I know someone who is going to college in NY on a sports scholarship(I don't know what college though). Any good at basketball?


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi _hates_ organized sports.


----------



## Niirewen

powersauce21 said:


> Rant: for some reason my post count keeps going down


Yeah, I noticed that happening with me, too.. oh well..




Rhiannon said:


> Rhi hates organized sports.


Out of curiosity, may I ask why?

For me it depends. I played JV soccer for my school during my freshman and sophomore year, and hated it. By the end of the season I was counting down the days.. Most of the girls on the team just weren't my "type," if you will, and there were so many people on the team that I didn't have as much playing time as I was used to. I tried out for Varsity this year, just because I've always been playing soccer, but I didn't make it, and actually I'm glad I didn't. (The captains chose the team- it goes without saying they picked all their friends.) I always enjoyed playing soccer on my travel team, though. But anyway, I joined the school cross-country team this year instead, and loved it. The people were nice, and it was a lot of fun.

That really had no point.. I'm finished rambling now. 

Anyway, good luck on picking out a college, Rhi! I know it must be hard, and personally, I dread making big decisions.

Rant: School is taking over my life! Augh!

Ah! I just got here and I have to leave to do work already!


----------



## Turin

Rant: I went riding today, for some reason I decided to go down a new hill. It was rather long with a lot of roots to prevent the tires from gripping well and at the end there was a little drop off with rocks at the bottom. I started to go down and then kinda fased out and went off to the right of the entended path, flipped and landed on the rocks. I laid there for a few seconds trying to figure out what just happened, I got up and reallized that I had popped my tire as well as broken the visor on my helmet. No major harm done except for a giant bruise on my arm . I only wish that we had a video camra right then.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Unrant: I have my own site! Joy, rapture, ecstacy! *shameless self-advertising* It's rolepost.com, and it's all about role playing! I am so happy...I get to role play all new different kinds of role playing and stuff. *rambles* Everything from DBZ to Marvel to Star Wars, and Tolkien, of course! 

Rant: Computer Tech class sucks. Why do they require a class for graduation that is so mindlessly stupid because we already know everything that they teach? I mean, duh! Just because the teacher generation didn't grow up using computers doesn't mean that they have to teach it to us! WE ALREADY KNOW HOW TO BLOODY USE THE INTERNET AND WORD! The only good thing about it is that I can get online and post when I can't at home.


----------



## Rhiannon

Niirewen said:


> Out of curiosity, may I ask why?
> 
> Anyway, good luck on picking out a college, Rhi! I know it must be hard, and personally, I dread making big decisions.



It's pretty much settled that I'm going to HSU in Texas. I filled out all of the forms about room application and technology agreement and health blah blah blah, and on Friday I'll go get my shot records updated (bleh). 

I've just always hated organize sports. Rhi is not a team player. Rhi is not athletic. Rhi has absolutely no hand-eye co-ordination and if she is in the general vicinity of a ball there is a 90% chance it will hit her in the face. Also, Rhi really hates to run. I liked fencing, and I like karate, and I like to walk (jogging is _right out_), but I absolutely hated basketball, volleyball, and soccer. Oh yeah, and I'm not big on following directions. That's why I can't sew or cook.


----------



## Niirewen

HobbitGirl said:


> Rant: Computer Tech class sucks. Why do they require a class for graduation that is so mindlessly stupid because we already know everything that they teach? I mean, duh! Just because the teacher generation didn't grow up using computers doesn't mean that they have to teach it to us! WE ALREADY KNOW HOW TO BLOODY USE THE INTERNET AND WORD! The only good thing about it is that I can get online and post when I can't at home.


I know. In my computer class we spent a week just practicing typing and about a month "learning" Word.  I actually didn't even need a tech credit (I took Home Ec freshman year, which for some reason counts as a tech credit) but the stupid school messed up my schedule (again) and signed me up for Software Apps.  




Rhiannon said:


> I've just always hated organize sports. Rhi is not a team player. Rhi is not athletic. Rhi has absolutely no hand-eye co-ordination and if she is in the general vicinity of a ball there is a 90% chance it will hit her in the face. Also, Rhi really hates to run. I liked fencing, and I like karate, and I like to walk (jogging is right out), but I absolutely hated basketball, volleyball, and soccer. Oh yeah, and I'm not big on following directions. That's why I can't sew or cook.


That's interesting. I've always just been athletic. Karate and fencing sound fun, though. I've done tae bo and yoga before.. they were fun. Anyway- that's great that you've settled on a college. Congratulations! 

Rant: It randomly snowed today. After having 70-degree weather all last week. I liked it better when it was 70 degrees- it made walking home from school much more pleasant. I'm ready for Spring.

Rant: Huge history test coming up. Must study lots.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: The week is almost over. It seems like just yesturday was Sunday, it went by so fast. I could do with a lot more weeks like this.


----------



## Niirewen

Well, this week didn't go by as fast for me, but..

Unrant- Tomorrow's Friday. I have some fun plans for the weekend, but then again, I'll have to do quite a bit of studying.. oh well, weekends are great.


----------



## Saucy

rant: life Sucks!


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm sick! I'm sick I'm sick I'm sick....I feel like my head is full of cotton batting and I can't walk in a straight line and I'm not hungry. When I don't want to eat it's a sure sign I'm sick. 

And last night was my party! And we had no non-drowsy cold medicine! And I didn't have a chance to nap at all during the day! So I kept falling asleep sitting up. I literally blew out my candles and then kind of faded out, woke up a little, ate some, faded out....It was really pretty funny.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

unrant---> just came back from practicing parking, did a good job too. And people say girls have no spatial perception, hah! Tisn't that hard...

rant---> I had to hand the car over to my brother, who though he is in many ways a fine dude, is downright terrifying once he gets behind the wheel. I think I left fingernail marks in the seat cushion, driving like that should be illegal...well, it is, but not for people who have been 'learning' for the past nine months.  

unrant---> spent the night at a local chick's house, heaps of fun.

unrant---> nice day, going for a run, maybe I'll find my stomach, last time I checked it was on the hill wherein my brother floored the brakes.


----------



## Niirewen

Happy birthday Rhi!  It's too bad you're feeling sick. 

Unrant- Finally went to see _The Passion of The Christ_. I thought it was really good.. though I did have to look away at some parts.

Unrant- I purged all my money on books yesterday.  Love doing that.


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks Niri! I'm feeling much better  

Mm, purge money on books....very best way for combustable wads of cash to go


----------



## Niirewen

Good! Everyone has been getting sick lately..

Unrant: Today we had lovely, warm weather. I walked my dog and noticed that the grass is starting to get green! I was so excited. 

Rant: Tomorrow it's supposed to get cold again.. and sleet and rain and all that yucky stuff. 

Rant: My evil mother is forcing me to go to some college workshop thing tonight at my school.. those things are so boring and they last _forever_.. I really really don't want to go..


----------



## Niirewen

I feel completely awful. I feel once again that the world as I know it is turned against me and I feel utterly alone. I have no one. I just cried the hardest I've cried in a long, long time. I won't write here the cause of this little anxiety attack I'm having because I'm afraid it might seem trivial. Maybe I'm just being overly emotional, like I've heard a certain someone say, but no one, of course, knows what it's like to be me. And the last thing I want is anyone's pity, so please don't think that's why I'm writing this.. I just feel like telling someone, anyone, even no one, that I am.. miserable. Because, believe it or not (and I know this is pathetic), you all are the closest people to friends that I have. But don't worry (ha ha), I'm sure I will go back to being seemingly normal and/or happy tomorrow.

I know this is completely beyond pathetic and makes no sense whatsoever, but for once in my life I had to let something out.

Please go right ahead and ignore my insanity. Sometimes there is no doubt in my mind that I've never had any sanity, and 90 percent of my life I'm only pretending to be sane.


----------



## Rhiannon

Ack, Niri! Emotionally attacks are not good! Do you need sleep? Or protein? Or endorfins? *conjures of pillows, protein shakes, and lots of chocolate* I used to get those kinds of attacks a lot, and sometimes it would help me if I could discern what it was that triggered it, what set me off. 

And sometimes I just needed to have a good cry and feel sorry for myself for a while and then I got over it and felt ashamed of myself and then it was in the past. Anyway, _we_ don't care if you're insane or not, because whatever it is you are we must be the same way!


----------



## Niirewen

> Do you need sleep? Or protein? Or endorfins?


Yes, I probably need all those things *tells self to go to sleep.. soon*




> And sometimes I just needed to have a good cry and feel sorry for myself for a while and then I got over it and felt ashamed of myself and then it was in the past.


Yes, I know, this was one of those things, as it usually is. Only this time I was rather more upset. But I do feel a little better now.

And I apologize for my little explosion. It shan't happen again. You all are probably scared of me now.


----------



## Rhiannon

No need to apologize, Niri! That's what this place is here for! A lot of times it helps to have a screaming fit and just get it out of your bloodstream. This thread has padded walls, so don't you worry about it. Have two chocolate truffles and call me in the morning! *hugs* Really, feel better, okay? And come scream in here if you need to.


----------



## Niirewen

Thank you Rhi. Yes, screaming fits do help, ha ha. And I do feel better.. today was better. Thanks


----------



## Turin

Unrant: The grass started growing, that means that I'll be able to cut it. This will supply me with a somewhat steady flow of much needed cash that I have been cut off from during the winter. 

I can't beleive I haven't been here in 4 days. Thats a long time for me.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Unrant---> I have all the writing assignments I can stand: I'm reading through and taking notes on 'The Brothers Karamazov', an amazing book, and I'm also supposed to answer discussion questions and think of creative writing things based off it. I'm also busy figuring out how many monetary/scholarship writing contests I can get meself into, writing a ten-page term paper AND there's my own writing and poetry on the side, plus loads of extra grammar work.  

Rant---> stupid, _stupid_ chemistry keeps sticking it's ugly head into my business, not to mention financial math and oh yeah, that little thing known as the math section of the SATs that I'm STILL not ready for. *sighs*


----------



## Turin

Rant: One of my ribs on my right side won't stop hurting. I can't remember anything I did to make it hurt like that. My mom thinks I might have fractured it, but I doubt it. Hopefully it'll go away in a couple days.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I have to do Adpot-a-road tomorrow (cleaning up the side of some road) for the community service hours I need for National Honor Society. I can always get enough hours through activities at my church, which I much prefer over the ones at school, but for some reason (  ) we're required to do at least two Adopt-a-roads over the year (I haven't done any yet). And tomorrow it's supposed to be cloudy and cold. 

Rant: Chemistry test tomorrow. Ack.


----------



## Dragon

snowboarding; my dad ran into me b/c he is inept. Somehow I got hit in the head w/ his snowboard.

bad headache.

luckily, he made us wear helmets this last time.


----------



## Niirewen

> Somehow I got hit in the head w/ his snowboard


Ouch! That has got to hurt. Last time we went skiing, my brother totally ran into one of the snow-making thingys. He hit it so hard, I thought he would be knocked unconscious or something. Luckily, he was fine, and it was really funny afterward.

Unrant: Adopt-a-road wasn't as bad as I thought, it wasn't too cold. Though I did get some pretty bad scratches on my arm and hand- most of the trash was in thronbushes. There was _so_ much trash on such a little piece of road.. people are such litterbugs.

Rant: The office gave me tons of work today- two boxes half as big as me, plus two smaller ones. And it all has to be done by Monday! *is overwhelmed*


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I rode 8.5 miles today down a few trails that barely anyone ever goes on, we found a lot of cool places to make new trails and hills. This was a good ride, I wasn't very tired and I rode about 15mph the whole way(thats pretty fast to ride a long distance on a bike), but my max was only 26mph .

Rant: I will be staying up late tonight to do a test.

Unrant: Tomorrow is Friday! I get to go camping and I actually want to go.


----------



## Ambartur

Hey! I'm new!......Yeah......

Unrant------->Today's my birthday! Hurray! It kinda sucked though. I didn't get any presents at all, and the cake that my mom got me sucked badly, and my girlfriend forgot that it was my birthday until her best friend reminded her. *sigh* I don't know what I'm gonna do with her....

Rant---------> I hate being alone! Dah!!! I have friends and all, but it seems I can never let myself let go! It's like, I want so bad to be able to love someone without a care, but I can never let myself. It seems like I'm always, regardless of time or place, alone. Even with other people, they hardly ever, if ever, talk to me; and when I'm at any kind of social gathering, I'm always off to the side, by myself, watching everyone else laugh and talk. All I want is to be able to go out there and do that; be able to hang with a group of people and actually feel accepted and respected and valued as a friend, but I can never let myself go out there and no one ever comes up to me! I hate being alone!

Rant--------->My girlfriend's parents never let us do anything together, and I do mean anything. I mean, we've been going out for over 4 and a half months, and they still don't let her go out! And so, I see her a whole whopping 10 minutes a day before school, and then another 2 minutes after school, and then I come home and get to talk to her for another 10 minutes of the phone, because her parents don't let her talk for any more than that. It sucks! We haven't even freakin' kissed!.......Anyway...


----------



## numen

*my go*

oh, oh me next, me next

ok (deep breath)

1) My b/f dumped me after two years right when the pressure was piling up on me with uni.

2) I stupidly got drunk and OD'd (how much do i wish i hadn't done that) and now the doctor won't give me any sleeping pills, so my insommnia is so bad that i go to lectures without having any sleep (and sleep in the lectures, maybe i should ask my lecturer to stand by my bed and drone and that'll send me off)

3) All my friends have decided at the same time that they should all date each other and leave me the very stuck in the bloodly middle person. We always hang in threes. Now i am sat on my own while they snog

4) I have no money, which is kinda good coz i am so poor i can't eat and so i am losing weight.

5) My LOTR3 DVD won't play on the stupid PS2 - and thats the only reason i bought it. And my red dwarf DVD is overplayed same with Blackadder.

6) My life is generally crap and loney and often involves me staying in on a friday night to transcribe Tengwar. Oh please stop the fun
Ha beat that!

BTW happy b-day Ambartur!


----------



## Turin

Ambartur said:


> ...Even with other people, they hardly ever, if ever, talk to me; and when I'm at any kind of social gathering, I'm always off to the side, by myself, watching everyone else laugh and talk. All I want is to be able to go out there and do that; be able to hang with a group of people and actually feel accepted and respected and valued as a friend, but I can never let myself go out there and no one ever comes up to me! I hate being alone!



We can all relate. Of course we can! We're Outcasts! You're among friends .


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmm, since Rhian isn't here *hands out chocolates to one and all, with extra for numen*. That truly sucks chick, hope things get better.

unrant---> still slogging through 'The Brothers Karamazov', very good stuff.

rant---> I've discovered more growths on my dog Zigs and she's really slowing, poor thing. She's going to be fifteen this year, so I guess she'll be going sometime soon.


----------



## Niirewen

Ambartur and numen- I hope things will start getting better. Life is tough.. but it does help to be around people who can relate, and like Turin said, we're all outcasts around here.

Rant: I spent hours and hours on my english project lastnight, and then went to the library today and spent even more hours on it. I'm exhausted. At least I finished it.

Unrant: I decided I needed to do something to get my mood up after all those hours spent on my project.. so I went to a bookstore (again) and rented some movies.


----------



## Turin

I rather like the new version of VB3. I've found no major problems with any of the changes. 

Rant: I have been finding it harder than usual to express what I have to say today. Maybe its this cold I have.  

Rant: I contracted a cold and a bad cough over the weekend campout. The only good thing is that I skipped the sore throat stage and went straight to the stuffed up head stage. 

Rant: I had to go to the doctor today, I hate going to the doctor. I held out quite a long time though, the last time I was there was August 2002  .


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: My sister is psychotic and keeps having big explosions. She gets really mad at us for not reading her mind, and she's freaking stubborn so she won't admit that she really _is_ being totally insane and unreasonable. She's sixteen and pitches a fit like a three year old when she doesn't get her way, complete with screaming and knocking chairs over. And calling me names with five letters that start with 'b'. 

Rant: They're already trying to move me out of my room! No, you may _not_ move your dresser in here until AFTER I leave! Melody is already calling it 'her room'. _My_ room! MY room! *locks self in room and clings to various belongings protectively* 

Rant: I don't think I did very well on my English test just now. But whatever. It's an elective anyway. 

Unrant: My shopping trip last week was really really really good and fun and relaxing and I had a great time and my senior pictures turned out well (they're up in the Forum Photo Album). I'm still getting good vibes off of my shopping trip. It's so nice to have jeans that _fit_. 

And I bought a chair. A dish chair. It's very cool. My cats are in love with it.


----------



## Turin

Rhiannon said:


> Rant: My sister is psychotic and keeps having big explosions. She gets really mad at us for not reading her mind, and she's freaking stubborn so she won't admit that she really _is_ being totally insane and unreasonable



Wow, sounds a lot like my dad .


----------



## Saucy

Rant: Life sucks (still)


----------



## numen

*rantage*

rant-im am tired, i haven't slept properly for over a week. Yesterday i had to get up at nine for a lecture, but i didn't get to sleep till seven. I am sooo tired.


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: why is it when I take _one_ day off my mom calls me a slacker but if I work my butt off for a week no one notices?

rant: admissions councilor told me two weeks ago that I should be hearing their acceptance decision "very soon" - have I? No. 

blah


----------



## Turin

Lomelinde said:


> rant: why is it when I take _one_ day off my mom calls me a slacker but if I work my butt off for a week no one notices?



Thats just how life(or moms) is . Since my brother goes to public school and I'm homeschooled everybody thinks that I should be doing more of the house work because my brother has "homework". He can get home from school and just sit in his room all day while I have to do all my work plus what he is supposed to do.


----------



## Ambartur

Rant: My girlfriend broke up with me this morning, so once again...I am alone. It's almost as if everything is doing everything they can to keep me from being happy. Perhaps it is my doom to be desperate and alone my whole life; to help and comfort everyone else while I suffer from my own mentality. It wouldn't take much to convince me...

Yeah, I'll be in an ever-worsening bad mood for about the next two months...


----------



## Lomelinde

Turin said:


> Since my brother goes to public school and I'm homeschooled everybody thinks that I should be doing more of the house work because my brother has "homework". He can get home from school and just sit in his room all day while I have to do all my work plus what he is supposed to do.



yeah actually I have the same exact problem.


----------



## Niirewen

Boo for crazy and frustrating siblings. My brother also throws temper tantrums over stupid things and likes to slam doors. Being in the room right next to him, I really don't like that.

Rhi- My mom is already trying to take over my room and I'm still a junior! I don't even know why she would need another room. I refuse to let it go, even when I'm in college. Oh, and I saw your pictures in the photo album.. you look so cute, I really like them!  

Right now I'm in denial about having to leave my little hamster behind when I go off to college. It's still awhile away, but I'm worried about it. No one else knows how to care for him, and he only knows _me_, he's very skittish around other people. My poor little baby..  

Unrant: The weather today was really nice. I even ate lunch outside.  

Rant: We're having a 1920's party in English class on Friday, and I'm missing school that day!


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> Rant: We're having a 1920's party in English class on Friday, and I'm missing school that day!



This Friday(the Friday before spring break) is always senior skip day down here . 

Rant: The first three days of spring break my retarded homeschooling group decides to have testing! They claim that its the only time that they could get facilities but I know better, they're just doing it because they know that anybody in the school who has a life would want to do something besides school on spring break!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

> Oh, and I saw your pictures in the photo album.. you look so cute, I really like them!


Thank you! I'm really happy with them--I don't look like Grendel's mother! Hurrah!


----------



## Ambartur

Rant: Today was even worse than yesterday. I had to go on a band competition and my new ex-girlfriend happened to sit directly across the aisle from me. It was so freakin' torturous to not be able to just look over at her, or smile at her, or say anything to her...I mean, what can you do? I love her so much, but what can I do?...

Rant: I went kinda nuts in my room today. First, I was lying in my bed, when all of a sudden I start to lose control, and I just jerked up all of a sudden. Then, I stood up really fast, managing to hit my head on the bunk bed, and starting playing my bass really hard, which hurt my fingers pretty bad. Then on an impulse, I pulled off my belt and started hitting myself on the arm with it as hard as I could. With my arm now fully red and my mind flooded with the pain of it, I finally just fell onto the floor of my room, gasping and crying. I crawled back onto my bed and laid there for a while.

The red marks are gone now, and I feel a little better...But only a little...the bad part is, I know it will get worse...I've been here before and I know the signs. I know when I'm getting depressed...I don't want to have to go through that again...It took so much out of me, and if I have to carry that again, then I don't know if I will be able to handle it...Yeah, it'll definately get worse before it gets better...

Soon, since I'll have no outlet to vent my feelings, I'll start getting more and more unstable, until finally my ability to control myself with crack and I'll break down...I'll lose control...Hopefully, I'll be alone if and when that happens, though...And then the process will start all over again, until finally I'll lose control and not regain it...Now, granted, that's never happened before, but it just might...Knowing my life, it probably will...

Anyway, I guess I'll go now...


----------



## numen

*better*

Ambartur, I hope you feel better. My friend used to self harm and its hard to stop, but remember that life is gonna get better one day. " the sun will come out, and when it does it'll shine out the clearer" I now how you feel. I hope you feel better soon



life has got better

unrant-i found this really nice guy who dosn't think that my LOTR obsession is strange. And he likes LOTR as well.

unrant-its the easter holidays and i get to go home

unrant- i have managed to finish *most* of my work- insommnia good for somethings(with the rest to do over easter)

unrant- i managed to sleep last night! That is so good. I got to sleep around one and i didn't wake up till 10! I was sooooo happy! Hopefully i will be able to do the same tonight

Thank too everyone who supported me when i was so down a couple of weeks ago. Things have got so much better in much a short time. It still hurts about my ex so badly- but i try not to think about it. I felt so stupid for OD'ing, like a depressed teenager or something, but now i look back on it, it seems like i am watching it on a TV and i have no connection with the character. If you now what i mean. I do have some rants though!


Rant- my friend are still slurping away in front of me

Rant- i won't see *new guy* until after easter (three weeks)

Rant- *old guy* i hate him, i hate him, i hate him (im so not bitter) he told me that "he loves me, but hes not in love with me" god that hurt so much.

Rant- i have to go and stay at my mums for a while- we really don't get on. Its gonna be a weekend of pain.


----------



## Turin

Ambartur said:


> Rant: Today was even worse than yesterday. I had to go on a band competition and my new ex-girlfriend happened to sit directly across the aisle from me. It was so freakin' torturous to not be able to just look over at her, or smile at her, or say anything to her...I mean, what can you do? I love her so much, but what can I do?...
> 
> Rant: I went kinda nuts in my room today. First, I was lying in my bed, when all of a sudden I start to lose control, and I just jerked up all of a sudden. Then, I stood up really fast, managing to hit my head on the bunk bed, and starting playing my bass really hard, which hurt my fingers pretty bad. Then on an impulse, I pulled off my belt and started hitting myself on the arm with it as hard as I could. With my arm now fully red and my mind flooded with the pain of it, I finally just fell onto the floor of my room, gasping and crying. I crawled back onto my bed and laid there for a while.
> 
> The red marks are gone now, and I feel a little better...But only a little...the bad part is, I know it will get worse...I've been here before and I know the signs. I know when I'm getting depressed...I don't want to have to go through that again...It took so much out of me, and if I have to carry that again, then I don't know if I will be able to handle it...Yeah, it'll definately get worse before it gets better...
> 
> Soon, since I'll have no outlet to vent my feelings, I'll start getting more and more unstable, until finally my ability to control myself with crack and I'll break down...I'll lose control...Hopefully, I'll be alone if and when that happens, though...And then the process will start all over again, until finally I'll lose control and not regain it...Now, granted, that's never happened before, but it just might...Knowing my life, it probably will...
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll go now...



Start listening to Linkin Park, they helped me through times when I was depressed.


----------



## Ambartur

I don't like Linkin Park. It's all about Dashboard Confessional, Further Seems Forever (or any other good emo band), Evanescence, and Tool. (And, of course, Warrior Poets )

Unrant: Today was slightly better. We kinda sorta hung out, even though it was only for a few minutes. I just can't help but to lose control when I'm around her. Even when I hate to be around her because it hurts so much, I love it because I love her so much, and I just want to be with her regardless. It sucks...But I'm gonna call her today and talk about it, so hopefully, that might help things a little...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> *sighs* ummmm, *sighs again*, nothing.   

unrant---> took SATs today, they were really easy and fun(well, I went into it playing Weird Al songs in my head, drastically changes one's perspective). I'm confident that I got 99% of the verbal right and maybe 50% of the math(the math one may not sound so great, but considering my trask record wit math...). Also, stayed over at a friend's house, watched 'I Love Lucy' reruns, looked up Tolkien pictures on Elfwood, and encouraged each other in our respectively geekish writing endeavors.


----------



## Lomelinde

The-Elf-Herself said:


> unrant---> took SATs today, they were really easy and fun



yeah I actually love taking the SAT - it's quite refreshing. the ACT however leaves my brain in a fog for atleast 24 hours after I've taken it. blah.

rant --> I have to take the ACT


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: All those college visits were _exhausting_. I had practically no weekend to rest and now I have to go back to a whole week of school tomorrow.  At least next week is Spring break, although I'm going on even more college visits then..

Unrant: I was really restless when I got home after hours in the car (not fun- I have really bad motion sickness) so I went on a long run for the first time in awhile, because it was really nice out. I cannot tell you how good that felt.

..and speaking of the ACTs, I also have to take them soon ..


----------



## Rhiannon

UNRANT! I'M GETTING A CAR! I'M GETTING A CAR! I'M GETTING A CAAAAR!!!!!!!!!


Wahoo! Finally! And I'll be able to pay my parents back for it, too. That means I get to _keep_. It'll be my personal property and I won't have to pass it on to my sisters. Mine mine mine mine. It's a white Chevy Lumina with a red interior. I'm leaning towards calling it 'Lynette'. Wahoo!


----------



## Turin

Rhiannon said:


> I'm leaning towards calling it 'Lynette'. Wahoo!



Wow, naming your car, you never fail to surprise me Rhi . 
BTW: Congrats on the car! My brother needs a car but he can't pay for insurance until he gets a job.  

Rant: Its the end of spring break and I barely did anything fun the whole week, the first three days where taken up by testing and the other days I couldn't do anything fun. 

Unrant: I don't have geography class on monday! Or science on wednesday!

Rant: I'm failing geography. Theres just something thats keeping me from understanding what I'm supposed to do but nobody else seems to have a problem with it.


----------



## Saucy

congrats on ur car

rant: iam bored


----------



## Niirewen

Ooh, congratulations, Rhi! That's exciting!

I've been saving up for a car for awhile.. and I've almost got enough, so hopefully I'll have my own car as well by next month or so. 

No one has been around here lately.. it was starting to freak me out. Last week I was incredibly busy because all my teachers were ending their units before Spring Break so I had tons of tests/projects. But..

Unrant: Yay, it's finally Spring Break! And, I have no projects or anything because I slaved over my English paper for two days so I could hand it in before the break.

Rant: The weather is supposed to be really yucky all week..  So I've been stuck inside being really broed and eating too much. I envy all the people going to Florida and other nice places over the break.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Wow, naming your car, you never fail to surprise me Rhi .


We always name the cars in our family  the Mercedes-Benz was Mary-Beth, the Jenson Healey was Jenny, the 300 ZX was Eliza, because they call it a Fairlady Z in Japan....

I get her in ten hours! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Niirewen

So I guess you have your car by now, Rhi. How is it?  

Rant (sort of): I'm feeling pretty depressed right now.. which is never good. Also I can't stop eating jellybeans. This is not good either. I don't even like jellybeans. *sigh*


----------



## Lomelinde

Rant: Just tried on prom dress to make sure it matched all accessories. Dress was in explicably tighter and ill fitting. Prom is next Friday. *AHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## Rhiannon

Niirewen said:


> So I guess you have your car by now, Rhi. How is it?


It's niiiiice. Though I haven't actually driven her since we brought her home, because she needs stickers so I can drive her on the base. Siiiigh. Maybe my sister and I can go to the coffee house tonight to celebrate my new transportability....


----------



## My_Precious

Unrant: I am finally here! Although by now this place slightly scares me with all the new information. 
Unrant: We moved, so now I have my own balcony (although the room is slightly smaller), and we live on a second floor instead of the first.
Rant: I worked all my spring break, and sometimes was even double-scheduled... And working 14 hours a day is not fun. 
Rant: Also, we moved, so now our new apartment is littered with boxes and pieces of furniture. And I have a couple really nice purplish-green bruises...  And we don't have a phone... (we have the line, we just can't find the actual phone  ) 
Rant: I still have to do my taxes, pay off my summer school, give my new address to about 200 places, and get a health insurance. 
Well, I've got to run to my chem class...*sigh*
BTW, Congratulations on the new car, Rhi! And welcome to all the new members


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

rant: I havn't been here in a billion billion years! I bet no one remembers me...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmm, who are you again?   

rant---> people, people, too many people! I want everyone to buzz off for a day so that I can finish this paper!

unrant---> brother and MPU are off to a movie tomorrow and Mom is going to be away...*sighs happily* I'm not usually antisocial, but I need to get this paper done, I've had it worked out for ages and if I don't get it down on paper my head's going to explode. 

unrant---> got SAT scores back, I'm quite happy, they'll definitely get me into my preferred college.


----------



## My_Precious

The-Elf-Herself said:


> rant---> people, people, too many people! I want everyone to buzz off for a day so that I can finish this paper!


Going online will definitelly help you finish it!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

> Going online will definitelly help you finish it!



Yep!  You'd be surprised how therapeutic it is...


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: HSU has withdrawn several of the scholarships they were offering that I would have been eligible for (and which my brother gets) without sending out any kind of notification. My mom is really ticked off. Financially it's still the best choice (we freaked out temporarily--"Okay, God, _now_ what? You want me to go somewhere else? Can I have some kind of easily interpreted dream, or something? Help me out here."), but since my brother and I are in college at the same time it'll be really pushing the budget. And the year _he_ graduates my sister will be starting. Eeeeek.


----------



## Ambartur

But at least you have a car, right, Rhi?

Rant--I'm still freakin' sick! What's up with that??? I've been sick for almost three weeks now! That is so messed up...But at least I've broken my record for the longest time I've been sick ever, right?

Unrant--I went on a Youth Trip this weekend. Ooo, fun...The first day was pretty crappy 'cause I didn't see any of my friends from around the state, btu the second day was pretty fun. That may be 'cause I was so sleep-deprived (I stayed up all night walking around the hotel lobby, singing along to Dashboard Confessional...It was pretty awesome...Even though I couldn't really sing along to it, being still sick...). Ever notice how when you get really, really tired, you stop being tired and just go without stopping? Or is that just me?...Hmm...

Rant--I did get one of my friend-from-around-the-state's e-mail adress, but I can't get it to work. It keeps on saying that it can't find said e-mail adress. How gay is that?

Rant--Still missing my ex-girlfriend... It still hurts just as much...But I haven't hitten (Is that a word?...I don't think so...) myself like that again. She told me not to...So I won't...

Unrant--I found a girl who loves Dashboard Confessional just as much as me! And she's a real person! That's awesome!...Anyway, she even has Swiss Army Romance, the one that I can't find anywhere! Argh! I'm gonna get her to give it to me, so I can burn it...And then all I'll need is the So Impossible EP, I'll have them all! Yay!

Unrant--I'm accepting my grief without freaking out now! That's pretty good. I was going kinda crazy before, but God worked on me a bit, and now I just have to wait for it to get better. It still sucks now, though...It's a cycle. It's good for a while, and then it's bad for a while, and then it gets bad again, etc...It's all an endless cycle that only stops when you die (I'm enlightened like that...) All you can do is enjoy the good times, and live through the bad...It'll get good again, I just have to wait for it...Even though it still sucks now...


----------



## Dragon

I'm here........but not here.......

I'm barely ever here anymore........

what happened?


----------



## Turin

Unrant: Someone has decided to pay for my plane ticket to go to a youth camp in Missouri(sp?) this summer! 

Unrant: I got $25 extra dollars for helping in the tape room this past week at a church convention. We only made about 1800 tapes , and I had to spot check and box each one .


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> headache today, Jam with a headache is NOT a pleasant sight.

unrant---> had an amazingly cool idea, must work on it further.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: Ack! Stupid computers! The internet on my computer has been broken for awhile.. and my dad didn't get around to fixing it until today. I feel like I've been gone so long.. it's good to be back!!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: It's been really warm out lately.. which is nice, except my mother refuses to turn on the air conditioning (it was almost 90 degrees today.. augh) and it gets really hot especially in my room which is at the end of the hallway and has no cross-ventilation. So I've been having a terrible time sleeping despite my fan being on full blast!!  

Unrant: Went to a tae bo class tonight, which was very good.. I need to start getting back into shape..


And where is everyone?? Have all the Outcasts mysteriously disappeared?


----------



## Turin

I'm still here. I wish Yay would post here every once in a while, he was online a couple days ago but he barely posted.  

Unrant: I only need $20 more to buy a part for my bike that I've been saving up for a long time.


----------



## Rhiannon

This is my rant. There's other, minor, every-day rant worthy stuff going on, but this...this makes me violently angry.


----------



## Turin

Rant: One of my dogs died this morning sometime, he was very old and had numerous illnesses and I hope that he had a pain free passing. We have been expecting him to die for a while but its still very saddening. The other two dogs are affected by it too, he had pretty much been a father(not biological) to the youngest dog, they had a special bond.


----------



## Niirewen

Abortion is horrible. Anyone who tries to justify it makes me angry.

Turin- I'm so sorry about your dog. That's really sad. When my dog Skipper died 6 years ago it was very difficult, I had known him my whole life. It's so hard to lose a pet, who are so faithful and loving. I hope you'll feel better.


Unrant: Field trip tomorrow.. missing school.. yay!


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Major empathies Turin, I have an old dog myself, she's going to go any day now. I'm just trying to make her last days really worth it.

rant---> lost something I shouldn't have lost but I didn't really lose it since I know where it is...I've just temporarily forgotten.  

unrant---> hum with a side of walking at dusk.


----------



## Persephone

Niirewen said:


> Abortion is horrible. Anyone who tries to justify it makes me angry.
> 
> Turin- I'm so sorry about your dog. That's really sad. When my dog Skipper died 6 years ago it was very difficult, I had known him my whole life. It's so hard to lose a pet, who are so faithful and loving. I hope you'll feel better.
> 
> 
> Unrant: Field trip tomorrow.. missing school.. yay!




I once wrote a song about Abortion (and its effects)...

Anyway, regarding the Dog, it never gets easier. Once you attach yourself to anyone or anything...and they or it dies...it never is easy.

I cry everytime I see a dead animal in my backyard before. But something happened to me somewhere in my life that was more horrible and now I don't even know how to cry anymore- although some movies and songs still drive me to tears - but I can't cry as in CRY. Something in me hardened somehow.

But you know, it gets better. THIS TOO SHALL PASS.


----------



## Paul

I Met this girl at a Brand New concert at North Carolina but forgot to get her number!  Oh well theres more fish in the sea!


----------



## Turin

Thanks guys . I happy that he's not in any more pain. 



> I Met this girl at a Brand New concert at North Carolina but forgot to get her number! Oh well theres more fish in the sea!



How could you forget to get her number? Thats just wrong .


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: My Internet keeps randomly not working..  

Rant: I am so stressed out.. I have a huge History test tomorrow, and I know that I know the unit really well, but I can't stop stressing about it.

Rant: I missed my chemistry class today and consequently missed the post-lab lesson. Not good. First off, my evil teacher was being a big meanie to me about missing the class.. grr. And I just found out we have to write a lab report on the last two labs. I understood the actual procedures, but I missed the teaching about what was actually going on. So how I'm going to write the report is a mystery to me.

Rant: I have to go to a SAT prep class tonight.. we're starting on math.. oh joy.


I really should stop complaining so much..


----------



## Niirewen

Things are so empty around here... it's lonely..


----------



## Paul

I just got singed up for SAT classes this summer  Hope it will help


----------



## Niirewen

*pokes head in hesitantly*


Rant: All the outcasts have gone and left me... 


Seriously, has everyone _died_ or something?


----------



## MacAddict

While this is my first post in a long while I am still here, while I don't post much anymore I am on the board almost everynight, sitting and watching the continulingly dwindling ammount of activity. So just the say that you are not the only Outcasts still alive; Turin is a local friend of mine and he still frequents this board. Activity really took a drop after RotK came out, sadly, it seems to have brought interest in the study of Tolkien by newcomers to a standstill, here atleast, I don't know how other boards are fairing. I'm still here.


~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

_Rhi comes galloping in on the back of George, the Outcasts' baby elephant mascot, and fireworks go off all around_.

TA-DA! The Prodigal Militant Eowyn Outcast Fan returns!

I've gotten caught up in the press of real life, _and_ simultaneously lost computer time _and_ increased the number of forums a visit. There is something deeply screwed up in that. But tomorrow I start my new job, I'm still working six hours a week teaching a four year old, and in between I've become a moderater at middleearthrpg.com (EVERYONE WANTS TO JOIN! YOU KNOW YOU DO!) and have become addicted to playing in the Chronicles. Oh yeah, and I wrote a novel and in a month or so I'll start on the second draft.

_Rhi collapses into Niri's arms_.


----------



## Talierin

OMG one of my art pieces made Daily Deviation on Deviantart!!!!!!!! *faints after running around screaming*


----------



## Rhiannon

YAAAAAAY TAL!!!!!! Which one which one which one?


----------



## Talierin

The stained glass one with all the stars!


----------



## Niirewen

Woah, too many collapsing and fainting people! Congratulations Tal!!  

Life does have a way of throwing everything at you all at once, so that sometimes you barely even have time to breathe. Definately know what that's like.

Well, it's just been lonely around here lately.. since no one's been around.. so everyone post more and please don't abandon me!


----------



## Paul

I started meeting with these kids at a bowling ally but next fridays going to be the last one Im going to be soooo bored oh well. i also asked this girl oout but she hasent said yes or no yet it sucks to wait


----------



## Kailita

*Pokes head in hesitantly* *Stumbles in as if in a daze* Wow...we're still alive. You guys...are still...here...

*Bursts into tears and throws herself down at the mercy of the Outcasts, ready to rant* Real life has robbed me of all Internet joys for the past...I don't even know how long it's been! Two months? Forever? CURSE YOU, AP EUROPEAN HISTORY TEST! Oh, Niri, I'm so sad that I haven't been able to be here for you. I promise, I'm not dead! Kailita still lives! And Rhi! Rhi Rhi Rhi, you're still here! And what about everyone else? Jam, D? Do the Outcasts still live? Is there still a home to come home to...?

Oh...I have _missed_ you guys...*hugs*


----------



## Rhiannon

Kaaaaaaiaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! *flying tackle* Kaia Kaia Kaia! You're back! And your front! You're both here! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!

We're still here. Jam is...around. Life is full of happenings yet very dull. We miiiiissed you! *happy chant dance around Kaia*


----------



## Niirewen

> Real life has robbed me of all Internet joys for the past...I don't even know how long it's been!


Doesn't life suck like that?

But, yay!! You're back! There are actually other people here!!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I had another field trip today, and I missed the post-lab lesson in chemistry again, and we have to write a lab report _again_! So, once again, I have no idea what is going on. Last time I actually thought my report turned out pretty good, but then I saw the grading rubric, and there were all these equations I was suppposed to have included which I didn't know about because how the heck was I supposed to know what they were, let alone that we needed to include them in our labs, because I was not in class that day and no one told me about it.. *deep breath* And I was depending on getting a good grade on that report to bring up my 89 percent to and A, but that obviously isn't going to happen, and now I have this other stupid report to bring my grade down even more.. and if our report isn't good we will not only get a zero, but points taken off our grade!! Evil, evil chemistry! Oh, and did I mention that I have almost no time next weekend to do this? *collapses*

Isn't it amazing how much I can rant about chemistry??


----------



## Kailita

Eeeeeeeeee! Yay!  *Joins the happy chant dance...around...herself...(?)*  *Cartwheels*

Ohhhh, Niri. Blegh. I _hate_ chemistry. I feel your pain. Do you have a bad teacher? Mine is - seriously - the stereotypical boring monotone teacher. He hates us, we hate him, and he can't teach worth beans. So he puts on pointless videos for us and we throw water balloons at each other.  I wish I could help you out, but I probably understand the material even less than you.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

*stumbles in and falls face-first on the floor with a loud thud* I'm dead. This is just my corpse typing my last message, the movements stimulated by a very weird case of post-mortem spasms. Yep.

rant---> I'm dead. Drama is killing me. The show must go on. 

*faint, heartfelt groan comes from Jam's prostrate body*

Kai, is that you? Where the heck have you BEEN girl?! Cripes, I thought you were gone for good. Welcome back!


----------



## Niirewen

Water ballons? Sounds good to me   

Well.. I don't know that he's a bad _teacher_.. I mean, he's really thorough with the ciriculum and I guess that the people who actually understand chemistry learn a lot.. but the class is really hard because he expects so much, and sometimes he can just be mean. And he tends to go off on criticizing rants a lot.


----------



## Turin

Wow, I've been gone a while, did you miss me  ? Anyway its nice to be back, I missed this thread. Unfortunately I won't be here most of the summer.
Well I don't really have any rants and I've got like 200 new posts to catch up on so, I'll post here later.


----------



## Kailita

Welcome back, Turin. 

Jam! Jam-Jam-Jam-Jam-Jam...*spaz attack* Er...Jam's dead corpse. Well...at least you're here!  Gone for good?? Heavens no. Not this Outcast. This was my first home, and though Real Life (curse it) may claim my soul for a few months on end, it will never claim me completely! *Takes up Shieldmaiden armor to defend herself against the brutality of Real Life*

Ick, Niri. It's even worse when the teacher isn't bad, because then you can't blame him for the class. () But at least school is - at last! - drawing to a close. (Lucky homeschoolers. ) What kind of science are you planning on taking next year? Hopefully something easier.


----------



## Rhiannon

*A Long Tale of Great Woe*

Well. Today was an interesting day. 

After working last night, I dreamed an odd, complicated dream that was vaguely disturbing and involved elves, and then woke up this morning to the hum of my alarm going off at 8:30am. Bloody alarm. I shut it off, snuggled in bed for a while, and read fifty pages of _The Cygnet and the Firebird_. I crawled out of my room to join the ranks of the living at 10:30 and spent an hour of quality time with the computer.

Then the real fun began. 

Melody and Travis needed to do Mother's Day shopping, so we made our way to the bank, where I cashed my check from Frauke, and then to Wal-Mart, where Travis bought Mom a tin watering can and Melody got Ma a little wire dragonfly. I took them to Taco Bell for lunch, and then we began the search for Melody's Rose of Sharon, to replace the one that she accidentally cut down. Two nurseries later, we found and purchased a flower that turned out to be a tree, and had to go home for the Suburban, since no tree was going to fit into the back of Lynette. Fortunately it's not far from Ye Olde Town Nursery to our house, because driving Westley with a tree in the back was a bit nerve wracking. Once we got the rose home, Melody and I left again so that I could shop for a somewhat smaller Mother's Day gift. 

At the Front Porch I picked out the Willow Tree 'Love' figurine, which bears a vague resemblance to me--Melody and Rachel have both given Mom figures that look kind of like them, so it's only right for her to have one of me. The figure has brown shoulder-length hair, and is holding a rose. Then we went to The Enchanted Door, where Melody and I admired the antique furniture in the creaky upstairs, and knocked on the backs of all of the wardrobes, and I got some brightly colored stationary for Ma (with a 'J' for Jamie). 

And then the _real_ fun began. We were going around the square, getting into the left turn lane to get back on the main road, when the light changed--the lights in this town are mad. They change much too quickly. It flicked from yellow to red before I could do much of anything, and I came to a shrieking, sudden halt. The car squealed, skidded just a tad, the breaks made their grinding noise, and my hubcab went rolling into the middle of the intersection. Well. I made a command decision that going after the hubcab wasn't worth risking life and limb, the light changed...and the car wouldn't go forward. The front brakes seized up and wouldn't budge--until I went backwards a bit and _then_ forward. But there was no coming to a full stop unless I wanted to stay full stopped. Joy. At first I thought a tire had blown, so I got off of main street and pulled into a parking space to check, but the tires were fine (if it _had_ been a blown tire, I would have known where to find my spare, however). I tried driving again. Not happening--and little hope of getting as far as home. I headed for the residential area where I could safely run the stop signs, and got as far as the coffee house, where the nice lady let me use their phone. I got Melody a soda and me a mocha Big Train, and we played a rousing game of checkers while we waited for Papa to come rescue us (I won. It was a glorious victory). 

Papa arrived with Westley, the Suburban, and drove Lynette to the Firestone place that was just down the street that just happened to be the place where she was worked on before. Front brakes are shot. All must go. $350. Good thing I just got a job. 

Speaking of the job, after we left Lynette in the capable hands of three identical tall, skinny men who looked as though they fed off of car oil (possibly sucking it out of the vehicles like automotive vampires), we went to Hastings and rented the last 'Peter Pan' video (no DVD to be had), went home, and I had a very big glass of chocolate milk while we watched the first 2/3rds. Liked it very much, except for Tinker Bell. Then I had to leave for work. Whee. I worked the register mostly, opened the bathroom twice, shelved returned videos, and chatted with the airmen who came through my line. Military guys I can handle--ordinary teenagers, no. I stayed for closing and didn't get home until midnight, whereupon I curled up on the couch with Papa and watched the first five episodes of 'Cowboy Bebop' in one sitting. And drank more milk.


----------



## Niirewen

Of course we missed you, Turin!  

Kaia- I'm taking physics next year, and I hear, unfortunately, that it is a really hard class. Harder than Calc AP. Ah. Next year is going to be really hard.. most people slack off their senior year but I'm taking two AP classes and all the rest GT... Anyway, yes, thank goodness school is almost over! When does your school close? Our last day isn't until June 16th or something..  

Wow, Rhi. That's quite an interesting and adventure-filled day you had. Your poor car! I would have freaked out. Well, I hope you've recovered.  Where do you work for your new job? I forgot. Is it a video rental place?

Unrant: When I went to the grocery store earlier I saw my friend who moved and who I haven't seen in months! She's here for the prom today.

Rant: I have to fill out these teacher and guidance counselor recommendation forms for colleges today. We have to answer all these questions before giving it to the teacher to write their letter. Some of the questions are really stupid- like "What was your most meaningful experience in their class?"  

Unrant: I wrote my lab report yesterday, so at least that's overwith..


----------



## Rhiannon

Niirewen said:


> Wow, Rhi. That's quite an interesting and adventure-filled day you had. Your poor car! I would have freaked out. Well, I hope you've recovered.  Where do you work for your new job? I forgot. Is it a video rental place?


It was wild, indeed. I feel that I dealt with the situation with remarkable presence of mind. I work at Hastings with is a 'media store'--books, music, movies (to rent and buy). I like it so far, though it's going to be an adjustment, giving away such big chunks of my time.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Today I had to go help my brother sell tickets for a car wash for our BSA troop. We hit a grocery store in the old people's section of town hoping that some of the old people would have been in boy scouts when they where kids. It didn't work too well, I made about $7 and my brother made $17 . Oh well, it was to raise money for camp and I'm not going to camp, I just went to help him sell some tickets. I'm such a good brother  .

Unrant: Last night we went to go see Van Helsing. It was so awesome!


----------



## Niirewen

Your job sounds nice, Rhi. Right now I'm having a bit of a lull with the work for my job. They hired someone else full time to do some of the work I've been doing, and weird things are going on with my boss (she's out of town a lot, and tends to forget to pass on information to me, and I think she's leaving the company) but I do have a pretty big mailing that I'm finishing up now.

I am _so_ tired. I worked for my neighbor for 5 hours today because her daughter was having a party for her bat mitzvah and they needed extra help. I was on my feet the entire time, so my feet are killing me. At least I was paid nicely.


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> I am _so_ tired. I worked for my neighbor for 5 hours today because her daughter was having a party for her bat mitzvah and they needed extra help. I was on my feet the entire time, so my feet are killing me. At least I was paid nicely.



I know how you feel, when I work in the tape room I'm standing up for 3 or 4 hours straight. And I have to work there morning and night for 4 1/2 days .


----------



## Rhiannon

That's what you do in retail. Stand up for five hours. Yeish.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I probably won't be able to come to TTF for most of June and July. I hope the place doesn't change too much while I'm gone. 

Unrant: Only a few more weeks of School!


----------



## Niirewen

Turin said:


> I know how you feel, when I work in the tape room I'm standing up for 3 or 4 hours straight. And I have to work there morning and night for 4 1/2 days





Rhiannon said:


> That's what you do in retail. Stand up for five hours. Yeish.


  You guys have my sympathy.


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Unrant: Last night we went to go see Van Helsing. It was so awesome!



I hear it's even cooler if you keep your eyes open during the scary parts...  

(Sorry man, I just couldn't resist!!!)  

Unrant: My teams are winning!

Rant: I'm tired, of basically everything...


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> I hear it's even cooler if you keep your eyes open during the scary parts...
> 
> (Sorry man, I just couldn't resist!!!)



Actually there was barely any very scary parts. Its just a great action film.


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Actually there was barely any very scary parts. Its just a great action film.



Yes, I must see it sometime. A decided lack of cash is holding me back atm, though.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

rant---> drama drama drama. Lots of drama. Oodles of drama. Drama out the wazoo. I'm sick of drama. It's huge amounts of fun, but we're at that part where we know our lines, we know everyone ELSE'S lines, and..we're tired. Today in this one scene the six of us started switching lines and stealing lines from each other...was fun, didn't make for a happy director though.

unrant---> HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## Turin

Rant: I've been home alone all day, and I'll probably be home all day tomorrow. You can only do so much at home after you finish school. After a while boredome kicks in.


----------



## Rhiannon

Van Helsing was loads of wild fun. Loved it. The plot was incredibly stupid, but it was a VAMPIRE MOVIE. They're SUPPOSED to be stupid. I especially loved the opening sequence--classic B-movie. Awesome. I did get really tired of all the CG, though. For heaven's sake. I'm tired of CG in general. I wish someone would start a classic movie make-up renaissance. CG was cool to start with, but it's eeeeeeeeverywhere. Half the movie was CG. The werewolves especially would have been better as intensive make-up jobs.

But I saw what I went to see--boy howdy, did I. Hugh Jackman is a babe, and David Wenham was great. He's a really good comic actor, I loved it. 

And now, rant: I think I mentioned that my dad was having back problems. He had a degenerative disc in his neck that was expanding and pinching some nerves and was extremely painful, but once he's recovered from the surgery he should be good as new. He can't go back to karate until September, though.

I'm too tired for words, I'm sore, I would be crabby if I had the energy, I could use some validation but I'm too tired to be worth any, and I'm all torn up because I'm five days late trying to get time off to go to Angel's graduation and probably won't be free. In short, life sucks and will continue to suck until I get some sleep and/or spend six hours watching Inuyasha and/or Rurouni Kenshin to restore my optomistic, happy-go lucky nature (ha ha. That was a joke).

I. Want. Chocolate. Chip. Cookie. Dough. Ice. Cream.


----------



## Turin

Yeah you're right, there was a little to much CG and some of it wasn't even that good, but it was still a freakin' awesome movie!

Unrant: I worked for my dad today and got $9 of much needed cash .


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: Somewhere along the line of Turin's unrant - I need cash!  Oh so badly.  

Unrant: RotK is out soon, very soon!


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Rant: Somewhere along the line of Turin's unrant - I need cash!  Oh so badly.
> 
> Unrant: RotK is out soon, very soon!



Yeah, I found out today, RotK is coming out on the 25th . I won't be very excited until the EE comes out though.


----------



## Rhiannon

Who cares about the theatre release? Nobody wants the bloody theatre release.  No, we have to wait a whole 'nother SIX MONTHS + to see E/F! aaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!  

*twitches*

Anyway, the place where I work is having a midnight release party for RotK, but I don't know yet if I'm working that night. If I am then I'll wear my dress


----------



## Turin

Rant: Today I had to go to my brother's track banquet thingy. I would have stayed home except that theres no food here and there was food at the banquet. Anyway I also went to see how I like the school that I'm probably going to next year. I didn't like the cafeteria much, because all the locks on the bathroom doors where broken off.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I got my parents kinda peeved at me (especially my Mom...horrors!) so I'm crossing my fingers hoping they wake up in a good mood.


----------



## greypilgrim

Rant: My boss sent me to the ghetto to clean this superly-nasty, horrific disgusting house, and then scrub the walls to get painted!  

The good side...I got to keep whatever I found there.  mostly tools and things.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

unrant---> Jam has her driver's license!  

unrant---> MPU is back to work!

unrant--->we're having fajitas for supper tonight!

unrant---> I turn seventeen in less than two weeks!


----------



## Turin

Rant: Today, we rode in the rain. The rain itself isn't that bad but cleaning your bike after the rain is. The good thing is that I cleaned my bike really well, better than it has been for a while.


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: I am sick. I am dead tired. it's 12:05am. I have insomnia.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: Today is the last day of the last roller hockey *session*...  It's hard to think of life without it...   

*deeply depressed*


----------



## Turin

Unrant: my sister got home from Alaska safely this morning. She's going to be leaving again tomorrow for Colorado, so please pray for a safe flight.


----------



## Gandalf White

Will do, Turin.

Unrant: Fortunately it wasn't the last game of the season!  Not only that, but we won our first game and so are in a 3-way tie for first place in the playoffs.


----------



## Turin

Congrats and good luck GW. 

Rant: All the public schools in the area get out on thursday for the summer. But I still have 2 freakin' weeks left! During those weeks I'll have to double up (more than I have been) because I'm nowhere near done with most of my subjects.


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> During those weeks I'll have to double up (more than I have been) because I'm nowhere near done with most of my subjects.



Welcome to my world.  I hate it so much. 

Rant: I have PT testing tonight for CAP and I just don't feel like doing it..


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I've been _so_ busy. I can't believe how much work I have even though it's so close to the end of the school year. I'm sick of school and can't wait until summer vacation, but I still have five weeks. Five weeks. Ah.

Rant: My mother wants me to work two jobs this summer.. not so sure I want to do that, but don't seem to have much say in the matter..

Unrant: I've saved up enough money, and finally my car search is beginning. Hopefully I'll have one soon. I'm excited!

Rant: Oh, yeah-- my school's air conditioning is broken. Today was horrible. I hope it'll be fixed by tomorrow, but I doubt it.


----------



## Turin

Niirewen said:


> Rant: I've been _so_ busy. I can't believe how much work I have even though it's so close to the end of the school year. I'm sick of school and can't wait until summer vacation, but I still have five weeks. Five weeks. Ah.



Five weeks! I'd die if I had over a month left of school .


----------



## Rhiannon

I work, I listen to Styx, and I watch Rurouni Kenshin. That is my life. Next week I graduate, and my brother goes to spend the summer with my grandmother. Then I will work and pine after Styx and Rurouni Kenshin.

That is all.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: (Not for me but for normal people)public school's out today! When my brother got home at 1, he almost imediately went in his room and fell asleep and has been there since  (thats 4 hours).


----------



## Gandalf White

Good for him!  

I was struggling over a stupid Trig test for basically the whole day. Lay down on the couch, curled up with my dog, and went out like a light. It was awesome.


----------



## Rhiannon

Charis did not enjoy today. No, she did not. She did not enjoy today at all.

Register four is possessed by demons of a particularly unpleasant nature, who repeatedly caused the printer to blow up so that the nice people had to wait a looong time for me to get the manager person to come look at it, stare the machine down, mumble incantations and splash holy water on it to make it work. When that ultimately failed, they sent me off to go get a new drawer and go to register two.

Register two is ALSO possessed by demons, albeit less creative ones. The drawer never opens all of the way, and makes a loud scrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeching noise when you close it. Just like nails on a chalkboard.

So at the end of my shift I had to audit two drawers. Charis hates auditing drawers. Charis hates adding. Charis hates freaking numbers! She hates them! SHE HAAAAATES THEEEEEM!!!!!!!!!

Also, all of the freaks come to my register. I get the unhappy mothers who are shrieking at their children, the men with insanely strong cologne, the adolescents who 'left the other five dollars in the car', and the lunatics. Observe:
Charis: And how are you doing today, sir?
Man: I'm bullet proof.
Charis: I'm sorry?
Man: I'm bullet proof. When I was fourteen, my brother and I were fooling around with a .45 automatic. Want to see the scar on my chest where it hit me?
Charis: No, thank you, that's all right. I hope you learned a valuable lesson in gun safety.
Man: Oh, yeah, make sure there aren't any *bleep*ing bullets in the *bleep* gun.
Charis: Words to live by. Have a nice day.


...Okay, so I do stand behind my register thinking, with a mixture of glee and horror, "Ah-ha! Wait until they hear about this one!"

Anyway, in other news: My picture was in the Baptist Messenger! That's the "Oklahoma Baptists' Weekly Newsjournal", so no one will see or care about it except for Baptists, but considering the fact that this is the Bible Belt enough people noticed to point my mom out at karate (I was working, so I wasn't there). My hair looks very blonde in the picture, and I wish they had cropped out my right arm, because my sleeve looks funny...Anyway, the paragraph about me goes "Finishing in second place in the speakers tournament was Charis Ellison, from Altus, First [Baptist Church], with her speech, "Black or White in a Gray World." For her second place finish, Ellison received an $800 ($200 a year, 4 years) scholarship from OBU." ...which I can't used because I'm not going to OBU. Oh well.

So, I graduate next week. I should say something profound. Maybe I'll come up with something before then.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: I got a car!!! Yaaaaay!! It's a 2001 Dodge Neon. It's green. I'm happy.


----------



## Rhiannon

Hurrah! Neons are cute  2001? Wow, that's really new....


----------



## Dragon

wow..........

it's been.......

a long time...it's like I've fallen off the face of.........TTF....

yeah........

wow........

i dunno what happened......


----------



## Rhiannon

Stupid. Stupid Stupid Stupid Stupid. So blood _stupid_. So bloody freaking STUPID. So flaming bloody stupid that she doesn't deserve to live! gaaaaah!!!!!! *beats head on desk* Oh, irony, ye bitter brew. 

Couldn't go to best friend's graduation because had to work. 

Got schedule wrong, was supposed to go to work at 8:30, went to work at 9:30, got sent home. 

Am now sitting home having missed best friend's graduation, missed work, will probably be reprimanded at work (my first freaking job! Augh!), and being such a bloody pathetic person, I bought _myself_ ice cream and flowers. $4 flowers, but flowers, and chocolate chip cookie dough with whipped cream and hot fudge. 

So. Bloody. Freaking. Stupid.


----------



## Niirewen

Aw, it's okay, Rhi. Feel better.  




Rhiannon said:


> Hurrah! Neons are cute 2001? Wow, that's really new....


Yes, it is rather new. I got a good deal.  

Rant: I'm sick. I feel horrible. It started on Wednesday, and I thought I was getting strep throat, but it's just a cold that I can't seem to shake off. And I have all this work I don't feel like doing..


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We went riding yesterday, my brother's bike is broken so he had to use my dad's and he let me use his awesome rims, they make my bike 2 pounds lighter(thats a lot for a mountain bike). Hopefully he'll let me use them for the race this weekend.

Rant: When we went riding it was atleast 90 degrees, I was sweating like a pig. Try riding 9 miles in 90 degree weather and then going to karate for an hour and a half .


----------



## Rhiannon

GRADUATION IS OVER! YAY!

Graduating is fun. People give you money. People say nice things about you. Your dad cries for the first time ever and your brother has to read his speech for him because he can't talk. 

I also got a bubble machine. YAY! I revel in my power to make bubbles.

_And_ I'm starting an RPG about Morwen Steelsheen over at middleearthrpg.com *nudgenudge* You know you want to go look...


----------



## Niirewen

Congratulations, Rhi!!   


Rant: My mother won't stop nagging me about applying to all these summer jobs. She's making me apply to like 5 places. I'm so sick of filling out applications..

Rant: School needs to be out. Now. But there are still.. *counts*.. 15 school days. 


So yesterday I went running, and there was this huge thunderstorm that started, but I kept running anyway because I was angry and depressed and being an idiot. That's all.


----------



## Ambartur

Ya know, Niirwen, we need to have a nice, long, deep discussion about our lives and our life experiences. I think it would do us both some good. Why don't you PM me with your e-mail adress so we can start having these discussions? That sound good to you?

Rant--I'm really dirty. Why am I even on the computer right now? I should be in the shower, cleaning off all the dirt and grime from cutting grass. I'm a disgusting person!

Unrant--New favorite band! Well, not really favorite, but still, it's emo, and emo's the coolest ever...They're good. "Something Corporate". Ok, so they're not a Christian band, but I tend to count emo along with old, classic rock'n'roll (e.g. The Eagles, Boston, etc.), so I'm not really worried about it. Whatever. But they're really good. Lots of piano, which is always cool...

Unrant--After church last night, we all went to Sonic, and then to the Youth Pastor's house. We played poker until 11:30. I got in second place, but only because we ran out of time. The concensus was that had we had more time, I would have won. I was a shark! I got out when I couldn't win (which honestly wasn't that often), and I called everyone's bluffs. That is, after all, all poker is--calling the other players' bluffs...

We played charads a little, too, but poker was more interesting...

Unrant--The presence of God is so awesome! It feels _sooo_ good to be back in! It's amazing! Ahh! *shivers* I can't imagine how I got along without it...

Rant--My brother is really starting to make me angry. He never keeps his part of the room clean, and the mess always spreads over into my area. Couple that with his general slobishness constantly making my mom mad at him and you have a halfway neat-freak sharing an overall destroyed room with an inconsiderate, angry slob of a brother. It's annoying. But he's moving out soon...As is my other brother. Yay.

Rant--I have nothing else to talk about! Nooo! What is this, that I have nothing more to rant about?!? What has happened to the long-winded rantings of my desecrated and pitiful excuse for a life? How could this have happened?


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ugh...boy, do I need to rant. I don't care if no one listens, but I REALLY need to rant.

First of all, I'd like to make an unrant. I'M BACK!  Yay!

Rant: I'm moving. Again. And in a very turbulent time in my roller-coaster ride of a teenage life. I'm sixteen. Not a fun age for major changes. There are a whole slew of rants that come from this one problem.

Rant: I'm grounded, and at the most inoppurtune of times. I'm grounded until the end of the school year, and we're moving from Utah to California at the end of the school year. My parents gave a guesstimate that we're heading out around late June to early July. That leaves what, three weeks to spend with my friends? Three weeks? To catch up on all the things I've wanted to do for the month and a half I've been grounded? Yeah right! I want to hike, I want to go rock climbing, I want to party all night with my Jordan High friends, I want to write stories all night with my Hillcrest High friends. Three weeks isn't NEARLY enough!

Rant: The uncertainty. I don't know exactly how much time I have left here. It could be a week, it could be a month and a half for all I know. I want to know when I'm leaving; I want to be able to plan! Half of the extrodinary amount of anxiety and depression I'm feeling right now is from the &%$# uncertainty!!

Rant: The only oppurtunity I may have to see all of my friends again is some sort of end-of-school/going-away party. My family doesn't have enough money to throw said party. Even if it can be thrown, the _guests_ would have to bring chips and other such snacks. We only have enough to provide hamburgers and drinks, if that. This notion of a gigantic party means more to me than I can possibly explain. It may be my last chance to see some of my friends. I may never see them again if I don't find some way to pull this off.

Rant: Packing. Not the actual action of doing it; I've moved many times before, and I know the drill. It's the symbolic and sentimental significance of the action. Packing shows that the move is real. Packing shows that there is no turning back; that you have to leave, and nothing can stop it save an act from God. Having to go through all of my memories, all of the objects that I constantly lose and only find again when I move--having to throw all of that away. "Just let it go. There's not enough room in the new house. Just let all that stuff go." How can I let go of my memories? How can I let go of my past?

Rant: This unexplainable feeling that I have that I'm making a trade-off. All of my family lives in California, along with a very, very good friend of mine, whom you know as Kailita. The ocean is in California. I miss mi Madre Pacifica. But I'll also miss the Wasatch Mountains. I've come to realize that they are without a doubt the most beautiful range of mountains I've ever seen. I don't want to not have them fifteen minutes away from my house. I love them. I look to them for protection and shelter. Am I trading away the mountains for the sea? Am I trading my friends here for my friends there?

Rant: Regret. There are so many things that I didn't do when I was here. I've lived in Utah for three years. I heard this place was a rock-climbing Mecca, and I know it's a skiing Mecca. I've gone skiing persicely one time since I've lived here. And all that Olympic snow never passed beneath my feet. I haven't gone rock climbing once since I've lived here, and the amount of times I've gone hiking I can count on one hand. Normally, I'm a very outdoors-y person. I love nature, even little glimmers of nature in the midst of a city make my heart soar. Since I've been here, I've taken this place for granted. I've put off so many things for another day. Why can't I just learn to live one day at a time? Why can't I realize that doing what I need to now relieves much stress, and doing what I want to relieves everything else? Why do I have to be so stupid and so lazy sometimes?

Rant: The weight of all my mixed-up feelings. My anxiety and depression themselves. The numbness that's come with them, the numbness that's covering them up, enabling me to function (sort of). The inescapable urge to just get away; to just escape into something that's not real (i.e. the Internet and other role playing). The guilt. The guilt that comes from escaping instead of doing the things I have to do. I hate guilt. It gnaws at your insides, chewing holes in you until there's nothing left, until you're empty.

Rant: My unexplainable and conflicting desires that are floating to the surface like oil because of all this stress. I want to defy authority. I want to tell my teachers to *&^% off. I want to be selfish. I want to be childish. I want to be a #^@*!&$ bad example for my little sister. I want to whine and complain. I want to get good grades. I want to succeed. I want to be apathetic. I want to escape. I want to escape...

So yeah. I think that should about cover it. If I think of anything else, I'll throw it on here too.


----------



## Kailita

Gah.

I hate change. _I despise change._ It's stupid. It's not fair. And it's inevitable. That's the worst part. It's inescapable.

Why does everything have to change? People grow up and go to college, people move, people gradually begin to turn into other people until you don't even know them anymore. Why must all good things come to an end? Why does change - even good change - always have to have such bittersweet overtones?

Happy graduation, Rhi. Whew. Seems like you've gone through a lot this month. I hope all is good on your end. I love reading your Rhi-ish comments...even when they're mind-blowing, eye-searing rants. It's very you. Don't totally abandon us when you go off to college, okay...? I would miss my pseudo-big-sister way too much.

HG...I don't think I'm even going to start with you. But I will give you a big hug. It's not fair. _It's not fair._ You've already dealt with your share of moving...you've had enough pain from that...it's not FAIR for you to have to go through that again. And if _anybody_ tells me that life is not fair, I will impale their head on my javelin point.  Just because life isn't fair doesn't mean we can't be upset about the injustice of it. 

I will tell you that I can - truly - empathize with where you are. I know that slippery uncertainty and I know the dread and the apathy and the swinging pendulum emotions. I was where you are, exactly a year ago. That was when all my friends moved away. And I don't have any easy answers for you. It hurts.

Have the party. Screw the money. It doesn't have to be expensive. Just do the hamburgers and the drinks if you can, then have everybody bring something with them. That's not too much to ask of your friends...nobody's going to care. Something I learned from last year is that as long as you can be together, the rest of the details don't matter. 

You are not trading anything. I can't emphasize that enough. _You are not trading ANYTHING._ You are _not_ giving up the mountains! They are part of you, and you don't have to let them go. You have a wanderer's spirit - your home is nowhere and everywhere at the same time. The mountains will always be yours. So will the ocean. Wherever you go. This isn't the last time you'll see either of them. See it as migrating...you know how the Kachitas move with the seasons? They get to see the beauty of all of their land because of it. Your season may be a little longer than theirs...but you _will_ return. This is not the end.

I did a very stupid thing. I looked back. Like pages and pages back in this thread, back in the 40s. Back when Yay and Shush hung around. When D and Jam came by more often. When _I_ came by more often. I used to practically live here. I love the new Outcasts...they add more spark to our threads...but I feel like we've really lost something. Something I wish the new Outcasts could have known. Am I way off here?


----------



## Turin

Kailita said:


> Gah.
> 
> I did a very stupid thing. I looked back. Like pages and pages back in this thread, back in the 40s. Back when Yay and Shush hung around. When D and Jam came by more often. When _I_ came by more often. I used to practically live here. I love the new Outcasts...they add more spark to our threads...but I feel like we've really lost something. Something I wish the new Outcasts could have known. Am I way off here?



No, you are not way off, Yay was the outcast founder, and he certainly did put his own little twist on things. But as you said, all good things have to come to an end, whether we like it or not. I just hope that Yay and the other outcast elders would come back to visit some time, when they left, they took a big chunk out of this place.


----------



## Niirewen

HobbitGirl- I can only imagine how hard what your going through right now is. One of my closest friends moved this year, which has been difficult for me, but I know it is even worse for her. Anyway, I'll be praying for you.


Unrant: I planted my little garden yesterday. A little late in the season, but, oh well. The little plants I got from the nursery aren't looking very well, though, so I'm waiting for them to get stronger.

Rant: Memorial weekend was great, but I'm not looking forward to going back to another week of school tomorrow.  I still haven't done all my homework yet.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: My Monday off was an absolute snore and now it's back to work! And I don't even have the weekend to look forward to.


----------



## Rhiannon

Life sucks. 

*fetal position*



> Happy graduation, Rhi. Whew. Seems like you've gone through a lot this month. I hope all is good on your end. I love reading your Rhi-ish comments...even when they're mind-blowing, eye-searing rants. It's very you. Don't totally abandon us when you go off to college, okay...? I would miss my pseudo-big-sister way too much.



Right. I'm not that easy to get rid of...

I'm just so _tired_ all the time. It's like I have nothing to say. That's all wrong, isn't it? I mean, my whole personality is that I have words bursting out of me like strings of garishly colored confetti. But I just want to curl up in the fetal position on a pile of nice soft cushions and not _talk_, and watch everyone else go by around me.


----------



## Lomelinde

Rhiannon said:


> ...I just want to curl up in the fetal position on a pile of nice soft cushions and not _talk_, and watch everyone else go by around me.



amen, sister.

rant: mom is a huge controlling freak. and she means well. but darn it, I need *space*. back up, woman!


----------



## Ice Man

Hey y'all.
Just dropping by to say hi.

Today's rant is:

I hate it when I'm sick. Last night I had a snack at the small convenience store and in the middle of the night I woke up feeling as if I was about to throw up. I went to the bathroom and sat on the floor next to the toilet waiting for 'it' to come. Nothing came and I began to feel these strange chills in my body and sweat a lot, almost as if I was in a sauna.

I went back to bed and slept until 10am. Ssince I'm not well, I won't go to class today. Now I feel weak and my stomach is a bit disturbed. I barely ate at lunch and all I feel like doing is sleeping.

I hate it when I feel like this, because I know I'll be useless for the entire day.

Darn.


----------



## Ice Man

By the way, if you have time and are interested, check out my fotolog. http://www.fotolog.net/ericoclx

See you later.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Everyone in my family has been more annoying than usual for the past couple weeks, or maybe its just me but they seem to be becoming unbarable. I need to get away, away from everyone I come in contact with daily, just someplace with a computer and internet connection, and I'll be happy.

Rant: I'm usually home alone all day, thats the way I like it, but now since my brother's out of school, he's also home with me, being around him all day makes me mad. He makes it a point to annoy me, deliberately standing behind me while I'm at the computer, I locked him out of the house for a while today, but then my mom came home and I had to let him back in. I need to get away.


----------



## Gandalf White

Try three younger siblings...  

Rant: I just wanna be done with school..


----------



## Niirewen

Lomelinde said:


> rant: mom is a huge controlling freak.


Hm. Definately know what that's like.  




Rhiannon said:


> I'm just so tired all the time. It's like I have nothing to say. That's all wrong, isn't it? I mean, my whole personality is that I have words bursting out of me like strings of garishly colored confetti. But I just want to curl up in the fetal position on a pile of nice soft cushions and not talk, and watch everyone else go by around me.


I guess I could say I know the feeling, Rhi. Everyone has times where they just want to keep to themselves for awhile. But it is unsettling to have that weird feeling when you don't quite feel yourself, if that's what you mean. Go ahead and curl up on your cushions for awhile, and take a break. But don't stay away for too long, because I would indeed miss your "Rhi-ish comments."  And don't let life get you down too much, it's troubling to see you so distressed. Seriously. Feel better.


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks, guys *big outcasty group hug*

I feel like having a job is sucking away my creativity...I'm really tired all the time, even when I've gotten 8+ hours of sleep, and I just....don't want to do anything. Very apathetic. And I feel a depressed cycle coming on. In retrospect I think I've been kind of holding it off for a while...and I always get down after a big event has just ended, so now that graduation week is over I'm falling apart all over the place. Gah. *whimpers* I'm an ineffectual failure....

I'm just not happy. And I know that happiness is a choice, but I'm having a hard time caring enough about the fact that I'm not happy and I could be to put forth the effort to work at being happy. 

That doesn't make any sense.

I'm not miserable...but I'm not happy. 

Bleh, I'm just getting more incoherent. Lime sherbert punch, anyone? The least I can do is put on my pity party with style


----------



## Turin

Rant: I have about 20 lessons of geography homework to do today because my mom wants to sell the book on saturday and I'm not quite through yet  .


----------



## Rhiannon

Wow. Yikes. Poor Turin. *winces*


----------



## HobbitGirl

Rant: Numb. Numb, numb, numb, numb. Confused. Poetic. Not poetic enough. Epitomy of incoherent. Mute. Apathetic. Numb. Very, very numb.


----------



## Kailita

Rhiannon said:


> Thanks, guys *big outcasty group hug*
> 
> I feel like having a job is sucking away my creativity...I'm really tired all the time, even when I've gotten 8+ hours of sleep, and I just....don't want to do anything. Very apathetic. And I feel a depressed cycle coming on. In retrospect I think I've been kind of holding it off for a while...and I always get down after a big event has just ended, so now that graduation week is over I'm falling apart all over the place. Gah. *whimpers* I'm an ineffectual failure....


You. Are. _Not_. *Takes a _stand_ on this one*

You are one of the most creative, smart, caring, wonderful people that I know. I know how you feel with that job...that's what school does to me. Apathy claims the best of us...don't let her get her claws in you! 



Rhiannon said:


> I'm just not happy. And I know that happiness is a choice, but I'm having a hard time caring enough about the fact that I'm not happy and I could be to put forth the effort to work at being happy.
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.


It does. It does make sense. It's okay to not be happy. You don't have to be happy. Happiness may be a choice, but it's a lot harder to choose when things are only so-so. But don't lose your joy. Don't lose your hope. You're in one of those weird hazy changey times, and it's so easy for depression to creep up during those times. But don't give up. It will get better. It _will_ get better, promise.


----------



## Turin

Rant: Today, I'm being forced to work with my dad, for who knows how long. I should be home catching up on school but he thinks I'm spending too much time on the computer. He shut off all the power to this part of the house, but I'm smarter than he thinks. I found the exact right switch and flipped it back on .


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I haven't been online in a week.  (That's a long time for me.) I think I'm experiencing withdrawl.

Rant: Busy with school again.  I've had two tests this week, and still have two more. And being so close to the end of the school year, I really don't feel like studying, or doing anything school-related. But my grades sort of depend on these last few tests/projects. These last couple weeks have really dragged on.. and there're still 6 more days left.  

*deep breath* One week. I can make it.

I don't even want to think about finals. *moans* Finals are such a drag. 


*hugs Rhi* Things will get better. They will because they have to. I know it's hard not to give into depression, but try. Do something to make yourself feel better, think happy thoughts! But if you need someone- if you need cheering up, or someone to just listen, we're all here for you. Life can be tough.




Rhiannon said:


> Lime sherbert punch, anyone? The least I can do is put on my pity party with style


Lime sherbert punch? *giggles* Sounds good. Let's have some, then. Cheer up, Rhi


----------



## Rhiannon

Thanks, guys! *hugs Kaia and Niri, and Turin for good measure* I _am_ convinced that my boss hates me (for various reasons which you can read about in my LiveJournal http://www.livejournal.com/users/charismitaine/ if you like), but I'll just have to deal with it. I feel better now that other people have said that she's unreasonable and that it's really not my fault. My sense of self doesn't feel so attacked.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I had a bad night. I feel yucky. *sigh*

Hopefully all will be better tomorrow..


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: There is this bookstore near where I live that is going out of business and everything is 90% off.. so I went there with my mom yesterday but it was closed.  So we went to this other used book store instead, which has lots of really good stuff. We got at least two dozen books between us. It was very nice.  

Rant: I'm really bored- I'm procrastinating studying for my Spanish final tomorrow.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We went to see the Chronicles of Riddick last night, it was so awesome! Nobody knows it was the sequal to Pitch Black, one of my favorite movies. Just remember, I liked it before it became popular . The Chronicles was a great movie, a lot of awesome fight scenes and not to much cgi. I think there probably will be a sequal to it too.


----------



## Gandalf White

Ha, I knew it was the sequel to Pitch Black! And I haven't seen either of them...  From what I've seen, the reviews have been not-so-good, although the game based on it got awesome scores. Also, didn't the N64 have a game called Pitch Black, based on the movie?


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Ha, I knew it was the sequel to Pitch Black! And I haven't seen either of them...  From what I've seen, the reviews have been not-so-good, although the game based on it got awesome scores. Also, didn't the N64 have a game called Pitch Black, based on the movie?



Forget what the reviews say, make your own oppinion . It was an awesome movie, I've been looking forward to seeing it since I first saw the trailer at RotK . There was almost nothing I didn't like about it.


----------



## Gandalf White

Problem is, I have to see it to do that..


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: Chemistry and Precalculus are gone from my life! *sigh of relief* I'm trying not to worry about how I did on those finals. Tomorrow's my last day of school (finally!) and then I'm going on a short vacation to my uncle's farm for a family reunion.  

Yay for summer vacation!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: Economics is absolutely killing me. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: I have survived my first three day road trip ALIVE! My brother and sister and I drove down to visit my best friend Rai and our online friends Jenn (who lives in the area) and Edie (who lives in Germany and was visiting the states). We spent the whoooole day together, and had a marvelous time--botanical gardens, bookstores, Chinese food, mall, and movie theatre. It was great fun.

Rant: I got my first traffic ticket last night. Erg. *bangs head on desk*


----------



## Saucy

RANT: i hate stupid *cough* no names *cough* that think something is what it isnt...

AND IT ISNT.....


----------



## Gandalf White

Rhiannon said:


> Rant: I got my first traffic ticket last night. Erg. *bangs head on desk*



Give it a different name. Such as "high speed driving award." Ah yes, that sounds better! 



powersauce21 said:


> RANT: i hate stupid *cough* no names *cough* that think something is what it isnt...
> 
> AND IT ISNT.....



Do I know what you're talking about?


----------



## Saucy

if u do i dont kno,  
depends if a certain someone told you or not...

doesnt matter ne ways, cause what it is it ISNT!


----------



## Kailita

You're such a rebel, Rhi.  And your crazy boss lady does sound evil. I'm sure it's her fault and not yours.

Yay! Isn't it great to be out of school, Niri? Have fun at the farm!

Minor Rant: I hate the dentist. Blegh. I SWEAR, I BRUSH MY TEETH TWICE A DAY EVERY DAY! But EVERY SINGLE TIME that I go, the dentist tsks at me and tells me to brush my teeth and then picks at me for not wearing my retainer, which doesn't fit anymore. URGH. 

HATE...him...*mutters*

And I hate how he and the nurse lady talk over my head in dentist-language so I have no idea what they're saying about me.


----------



## Rhiannon

Mwahahaha. I love being insubordinate. 

Today was pretty good. I anticipate tomorrow being good too. In fact, I'm happier than I've been in a while. This is good.


----------



## Raithnait

RANT: my brother doesn't understand why I need to leave the house at 8:30 to get here by nine so I can get online! He forces me to wait until nine to leave, even then under protest by him(and me... let's _go_). I need to get here because a)much much faster connection, b) I can get a good spot and not have to walk half way across campus, c)it's a five minute walk to my building, d) if I were at home I couldn't get nearly as much done online and e) taking a math class in the summer is bad enough _as it is_ without quarrelling with your brother every other morning about when to leave and f) Algebra is evil.... "It's like sums with letters for... for them as ain't smart enough for numbers..."(trying to quote a Terry Pratchett there, but it's been too long since I read it....)


----------



## Turin

Rant: So much grass to mow, so little time.


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: my beau has been 4,500+ miles away from me for 9 days. this may not seem like a long time but it sure _feels_ like a _really_ long time

unrant: he comes back tomorrow sometime

re-rant: but I want to see him NOW! *pitiful*


----------



## Niirewen

Kailita said:


> Yay! Isn't it great to be out of school, Niri? Have fun at the farm!


Yes, it was much fun! I got to see my cousin from Iowa whom I only get to see once a year, and we went on hikes and hung out by the creek and played LOTR Monopoly and fun stuff like that. But I got poison ivy.  I hate, hate, hate poison ivy! I haven't scratched it once but it still seems to be getting worse.. it itches so badly!!

Oh, and since the topic of the dentist was brought up.. I have to get my wisdom teeth pulled this summer.  I'm not looking forward to it.

And while we're on the topic of tickets as well, I got a parking ticket this year from my school, which I never paid. It wasn't my fault. Seriously. I parked at the end of a row because there WEREN'T ANY PARKING SPACES LEFT. What was I supposed to do? I'm not going to pay $25 because they don't have the common sense not to sell more parking passes than they have spaces.

Rant: I'm grounded. I'll spare you the details.

Rant: I barely got 5 hours of sleep lastnight, and I have to babysit until after midnight tonight. I'm so tired, I don't know how I'll stay awake.. I'll probably have to resort to sugar energy.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: Leaving for youth camp on friday, I'll be back on the 4th I think.

Unrant: I'm so glad I'm going to youth camp, I've needed to get away from my family for a long, long time .

Rant: Today, I swung at a tree with a sword and, well, the sword broke in half! The good thing is, it wasn't mine .


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> The good thing is, it wasn't mine



But whose was it? Will this cause you to want to leave for camp even earlier?


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> But whose was it? Will this cause you to want to leave for camp even earlier?



It was one of my friend's, that's *cough* related to Mac *cough*, and Mac, don't tell him I broke it. I'll buy him a new one like it when I get the chance.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: Running practice is tonight, and we're having time trials. Ughh. I am _so_ out of shape, and I've only been to one of the practices so far. I'll probably end up getting a really bad time.. oh well.. getting back in shape is such a drag..


----------



## Raithnait

RANT: Rain and traffic together really stress me out. I mean, like nothing else in the world can stress me out. Three major papers due in the morning is a piece of cake compared to rain and traffic and my stupid bloody overactive imagination. I bought donuts and lunch and some books for therapy, because I kept imagining a crash and bloody arms and casts and months in the hospital, or dying on the side of the ditch because no one saw my car in time to save my life... or not being able to make my final because I can't write because my right arm is in a cast, and then not being able to attend school in the fall and then being majorly set back... etc, etc, etc. My subconscious is the most viscious thing I've ever met, he scares me.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I have been working so much lately..

Unrant: I'm going on vacation next week.  


Things are really deserted around here...


----------



## Lomelinde

Raithnait said:


> RANT: Rain and traffic together really stress me out. I mean, like nothing else in the world can stress me out. Three major papers due in the morning is a piece of cake compared to rain and traffic and my stupid bloody overactive imagination. I bought donuts and lunch and some books for therapy, because I kept imagining a crash and bloody arms and casts and months in the hospital, or dying on the side of the ditch because no one saw my car in time to save my life... or not being able to make my final because I can't write because my right arm is in a cast, and then not being able to attend school in the fall and then being majorly set back... etc, etc, etc. My subconscious is the most viscious thing I've ever met, he scares me.



*goodness*.
actually, I feel much better now. I thought I was the only one who had an over active horrific imagination when it came to situations like that. tho I've gotten much better.

rant: I don't feel good. seriously. nothing about me feels good. I think I need to go in and be tested for either diabetes or anemia...or hypochondria


----------



## Turin

Unrant: Glad to be home, I've been gone too long without a computer. I'm leaving again in a couple weeks though.


----------



## Rhiannon

Lomelinde said:


> *goodness*.
> actually, I feel much better now. I thought I was the only one who had an over active horrific imagination when it came to situations like that. tho I've gotten much better.



Oh no. I have an _excessively_ vivid imagination, and I am always imagining freak accidents--especially when I'm holding babies. 'Oh Dear God, what would happen if I tripped and fell on that ironing board? Better stay far away...Oh Lord, too close to the stove, what if it exploded?' etc.


----------



## Supernita

Hi all, I just stumbled upon this outcast forum and I think I like it . Do we have to provide proof of outcastdom to post here or do people assume that "cool" people wouldn't bring themselves down to our level and post on a thread such as this? Well anyways, what bugs me is people in general. 99% of all people are just not good. They cut people off on the highway, don't help other people, do really stupid things ALL THE TIME, and just generally suck. Of course the other 1% of people (which includes myself ), are super nice, helpful, intelligent, and therefore shunned and outcast by the "other" people. Funny how the world works


----------



## Lomelinde

Supernita said:


> 99% of all people are just not good. They cut people off on the highway..


 ...but it was an *accident!* they were in my blind spot!


----------



## Saucy

Rant:  it is my first offical week of summer, and i sense that it wil be very boring followed by many more similar weeks after it.

of course i dont mind just staying home,
but home alone?
and because i live a shortwhile into the middle of nowhere iam totally secluded from going anywher .....possibly a well thought out plan buy my parents who when i was very young assumed i would be troublesome.

iam not troublesome!

anyways it wouldnt be so bad if the people i regularly chat with on msn were around, unfourtunatley they have not been, and will not be....


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I have a graduation speech to write for Saturday, and I keep putting it off.  

Rant: My mom has thought up every embarassment possible for my party.  

Rant: Girls.


----------



## Supernita

Hey girls aren't that bad... oh wait, yes we are . Heh, just give up now.. totally give up, don't try to understand girls because we're not meant to be understood. Just do all the typical stuff to keep us happy, and your life will be good . You will never be right, you will never win, and if we're not happy, you won't be happy. I think that's pretty much all you need to know


----------



## Lomelinde

yeah nita pretty much hit the nail on the head. give us chocolate. and if you don't have chocolate, run. run hard. *grin*

rant: going to the eye doctor today. they have this evil way of testing for glaucoma...they poke you in the eye with a stick  *shudder* seriously evil.


----------



## Gandalf White

Hey, I never said girls were bad, just confusing!  And knowing me, I'll never give up trying, and will therefore be doomed to a life of frustration..   

Being poked in the eye???  That is just plain wrong...


----------



## Rhiannon

So this weekend while I was home alone the cats managed to knock over the birdcage and eat one of the birds.

This afternoon one of the kittens (Faramir, oh God) got hit by a car. But at least now we're 90% sure it wasn't me. Mom think it was the air conditioner repairman. 

Life sucks.


----------



## Lomelinde

dude that stinks! ...except I'll admit the bird part was morbidly amusing. 

rant continued... : THEY POKED MY EYE!! geez I hate that. hate Hate HATE it!


----------



## Supernita

Rant: I had this stack of plates on the counter (yes, I know, I should do dishes more often) and one of my cats jumped from on top of the fridge onto the stack of plates.. and broke one!! And it wasn't one of the crappy ones, which made up about 75% of the stack.. it was one of my nice good ones.. part of the only real "set" of dishes I've ever had. Although thanx to my cats, it was no longer a set anyways. Still made me mad though.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I got sick at the airport while waiting for my sister's flight. I hate being around a lot of people, one of them is bound to have a cold!


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I absolutely, totally hate my mom. She's about to drive away the best friend I've ever had because her "womanly instincts" tell her that my friend "likes" me. I swear I'll never forgive her for this.


----------



## Saucy

sounds to me that ur mother is being overly protective.....*sigh* has usual  

from what u and A21 tell me it sounds like she is that way alott,

cheer up cause soon u will be off at college, and ur mother cannot not determine who does and who doesnt see, u and who can and who cannot be ur friend.

i mean ur 18, she should get over it and let u go a little


----------



## Turin

My parents are extremely annoying and overly protective. The only good thing is, they'll leave me alone when I turn 18, and let me have my own life. *Sigh* 4 more years  .


----------



## Supernita

Wow I remember those days  Makes me feel old, even though I'm only 20 (well next month I will be). My parents never let me go out, until I got a car, then I'd go out whether they let me or not. Then before I even turned 18 I signed for my first apartment, moved away, and there was nothing they could do about it. Now I have a great relationship with my parents. No more fighting or anything. So hang on, it won't be bad forever  Unless you live with your parents forever.. but then you have a whole new set of problems


----------



## Gandalf White

Unrant: I managed to get a bunch of events going which counteracted the predicted result. So I'm happy now. 

Unrant: I also got my new Dell laptop and have it wirelessly connected to my DSL and everything. It's uber-sweet!


----------



## Supernita

ARGH!! I hate moving! No, I hate packing, which I have to start doing like... umm.. now. At least this time I bought the house so I won't have to move again unless I want to. But I still have to pack . Anyone wanna help me?.... *silence*

Well off to pack all my junk. You'd think after moving so many times I would have downsized my amount of junk... or not.


----------



## Lomelinde

unrant: I got a new laptop with wireless internet too!! woot.

I love moving and packing and such. maybe I'm just weird. 

rant: I can't get a job! no one wants to hire me! so what if I'm leaving for college in like, 5 weeks...


----------



## Supernita

Heh well if you get bored you can definitely come pack my house.. and move my stuff.. and I'll just sit back and drink lemonade. Too easy? Yea I thought so. I still haven't started packing. I have exactly 3 weeks left before I move, and I've been planning to pack for the last week or so. I've gotten the boxes from my car into the house.. but that's all


----------



## Niirewen

Hi, everyone! I haven't been around lately.. I just got back from vacation. Also I'm leaving for camp next week. Anyway..

Rant: I can't sleep. It is very late. I probably shouldn't have taken a nap today.

Rant: I was in a race today, and I did worse by about 30 seconds than I did in my last race, probably because I haven't gone running for a week because of vacation. I was very upset.

Rhi- I'm so sorry about your cat! That's awful! Is it okay? Did it die?


----------



## Turin

Rant: We're almost out of gas to run the water heater, so last night I was forced to take an ice cold shower, fun stuff .


----------



## Niirewen

Ohh, I hate cold showers!

Rant: I got posion ivy. Again.  

Rant: I'm bored.

.....

That's all.


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: I know I can't please everybody all the time...but darn it, I _want_ to! or atleast, please the people I care about. but NOOOOO instead they all have to be judgemental freaks who mean well but drive me nuts because they're never all happy. never. I should dig a hole and hide in it for a while.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I have to write my college essays this summer. My mom wants me to do three today.. but that's not going to happen. I don't even know what I'm going to write about. All this college stuff is driving me out of my mind.


----------



## Turin

Rant: My parents claim that I'm spending too much time on the computer. Its summer! Maybe if theres something else to do I wouldn't be on the computer all the time, but theres not anything else to do, my bikes broken and karate is only one day a week. Plus they don't realize that I'm only making up for all the time that I'm not going to be on when school starts .


----------



## Supernita

My guinea pigs died  They got very sick and one of them died before I could get her to the vet. I took the other one to the vet and they gave me antibiotics to give her, but she died this morning. I'm so sad. A friend from work has a field at her house and she let me bury Louise there, and I'm going to bury Thelma next to her tomorrow.


----------



## Niirewen

I'm sorry, Supernita.  That's really hard. I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm so sorry, Supernita. It's terrible to have pets die  I'm still getting depressed whenever I think about little Faramir (he was a _kitten_...he was _two months_...and it was _my fault_), but I've promised myself that I will in the future get a black cat and name it Faramir, as a memorial, I guess. I also did this the last time we lost a cat to a car--it's not a replacement for the dead cat, but it's kind of an homage. Either way it makes me feel better.


----------



## Turin

I'm so sorry Supernita, I recently lost a dog, its been so strange without him. I know in the future, I will get another rotweiler and name him ranger.


----------



## Supernita

It's so hard, because it was my fault too. I didn't know though. You're never supposed to put a rabbit and a guinea pig together, because the rabbit can carry a bacteria that's not good for the guinea pig. I never would have thought that, because in pet stores they always have rabbits and guineas together. So I put them together, and the pigs got really sick. I didn't know about the bacteria thing until it was too late. But I still feel really bad. I don't think I'll get another guinea for a very long time. I'm taking care of a friend's guinea while she's at college, so we'll see how that goes. I might get too sad. But Thelma and Louise are now sleeping together peacefully in the hills. I put up memorials for them in the pets.ca pet cemetary. I'm trying not to think about the whole thing too much.


----------



## Rhiannon

Don't torture yourself, Supernita--you didn't know, and sometimes you just have to forgive yourself for your mistakes and move on. Sometimes that's really hard for me to do--I just love to beat myself up over things. I guess it makes me feel like my problems are important, or something (because of course I want to tell everyone in the world and his dog about it). But you just have to let it go. 

And in more bad pet news, our outdoor cat Morgana is starting to look very ill. She hasn't ever looked healthy since she showed up (always practically skeletal, even after a few months--even while pregnant), and then she developed a bacteria in her mammory glands (I forget the name, but it made the nipples swell and is very painful--fortunately the kittens are weaned by now), and now she's getting a bald strip down her spine. She looks terrible, frankly, and I think as soon as my mom gets back I'll see about taking her to the vet. She doesn't act sick that I've seen--no staggering, and she doesn't seem reluctant to move, but with the kittens around I don't know that I could tell if she wasn't eating--so maybe it's just side-effects from having the kittens? At least we know that the kittens are old enough to do without her, if she doesn't get better.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We went to see I, Robot today. Its a really awesome movie, lots of action, and not too much cgi.


----------



## Gandalf White

Stupid question: You say a lot of fighting. I assume you mean fighting robots. Aren't all the robots cg? And if so, wouldn't that mean a lot of cg? Where is my logic off? 

Unrant: Embarassing but true...I just got my license today. 

Rant: My mom.


----------



## Turin

Gandalf White said:


> Stupid question: You say a lot of fighting. I assume you mean fighting robots. Aren't all the robots cg? And if so, wouldn't that mean a lot of cg? Where is my logic off?



I actually don't know if they were or not, they really didn't look like it, you know like in some movies, its really obvious but you really couldn't tell in this one . I'm an idiot .


----------



## e.Blackstar

er...sort-of-rant: I volunteered to go on a road trip with my dad to his mom's family reunion. should be fine, as I get to see my cute second-cousins for the first time in...oh, a year or two, and my cousin, cousin-in-law, and aunt's boyfriend after about two or three years. Unfortunatly, to see them, I also must endure the great-aunts and distant cousins that I've never met and never cared to meet either. (you know, the ones that say things like "i remember when you were this tall", "my how you've grown", "you're such a wonderful young lady", and, worst of all, "Are you Tom's daughter? I'm your (insert distant unheard-of relation's title). I was at (insert another distant cousin's name and not-quite-so-important-event here). You must remember me."

Ack!


----------



## Gandalf White

Lol, I'm glad to say I don't have that kind of problem. I've got tons of relatives, but they don't do that fortunately...


----------



## MacAddict

Rant: so much to do and so little time to get it done it. Got a video to edit, and totally finish before tomorrow night. Got various preparations to do including packing on a short window of sunday afternoon and a buch of other things to do before i leave.

Unrant: I'm going to colorado to see Talierin!!!!!!!!


~MacAddict


----------



## Saucy

Rant:  i have to paint a fence in the scorching heat tommorow  

Unrant: i ahve become rather skilled in repairing my computer!  


have fun In colorado macaddict!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I'm back from camp. I miss it already (I just got home yesterday). And it was my last summer of camp ever.  Sadness.  

Unrant: I really missed my pets while I was gone!


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: Waaaaay too much rain for the month of July. It keeps canceling my basketball games and is just generally annoying.


----------



## Niirewen

We've barely had any rain here. Very bad for my garden while I'm on vacation.

I had to take my dog to the vet today.. poor baby, she was traumatized. She hates going there.


I still miss camp..


----------



## Gandalf White

Would you mind me sending some of it your way then? It's threatening tonight's game as well...


----------



## Lomelinde

I am stuck at orientation with nothing to do. I can't meet my mom or get ahold of her for another hour. I can't go back to my dorm room and take a nap like I want to because it's waaaay too far on the other side of campus. so now I'm just cold, lonely, in a computer lab surrounded by strangers, and really _really_ tired.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I just finished _Runaway Jury_ and I can't decide whether to abhor it, to dislike it, or to just tolerate it. It tries to paint gun manufacturers in a bad light (as responsible for a shooting) but also (unintentionally?) 'shows' that the only way for them to be found guilty is to manipulate people's feelings, thereby working around law. 

Plot twists do keep it very interesting though.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I didn't do very well, again, in my last time trial for cross-country. I was very upset. But I really don't understand why they make us run 1.5 mile time trials. It's _cross-country_. When do we ever run 1.5 miles? We don't! 3 miles would make much more sense, since that is generally the length of the races. I can't run that short of a distance in very good time. Which is why I did badly. And now I'm mad at myself.

Unrant: I went book shopping yesterday! Yaay! My mom went with me and paid for all of my books (hurrah!) Together we spent a ridiculous amount of money. *evil grin* But they were having a buy one, get another 50% off sale, which was really nice. Some of the books I got were.. _Middlesex_ (my mom really liked it), _Wicked_, _The Time Traveler's Wife_, and _The Iliad_ (because it was one of the ones on sale, and I already have _The Odyssey_, so I figured I'd better have both).

Rant: I'm beginning to feel very guilty about all this procrastinating I've been doing in the area of college application. I've only done one essay, and I need to have at least 3 by the end of the summer. It's just so darn annoying.

Rant: I left my retainer at camp, all the way in Pennsylvania. (Oops.)


----------



## greypilgrim

Rant: I hate my friends. One got married and I never see him. Another moved out of state and doesn't keep in touch. Two others moved and I haven't talked with them for over a year. The ones still left are booooring, or lame-os, or stoners 

Rant: I hate my job. I get treated like a slave there.

Rant: I hate my truck. I spent over 1000$ on it in the last month and if something else needs fixed I am going to buy a bike. (A 10-speed that is)


----------



## Gandalf White

Goshdarnit, college is barreling towards me (19 friggin days  ) and I haven't even started packing/getting misc. stuff together. I'm gonna hate this..


----------



## Lomelinde

Gandalf White said:


> Goshdarnit, college is barreling towards me (19 friggin days  ) and I haven't even started packing/getting misc. stuff together. I'm gonna hate this..



I second that. (tho I have 21 days)


----------



## Rhiannon

Hurtling wildly off of a massive cliff towards the deep end (brain shutting dooown) two weeks until college (16 days), and feeling both tired, stressed, unprepared, and unloved. Except by Lomie and Jam, who have confirmed that they love me.


----------



## Niirewen

I love you, too, Rhi!

Gosh, everyone is going off to college! Good luck with it, and don't forget about us!

Unrant: We got another dog.  Not on purpose. We found Jenny (that's her name) on the side of the road while we were on vacation at the beach. She was a stray, but we think she must have been abandoned because she's very used to people. She's horribly, pathetically skinny. We convinced my mom to keep her, with a lot of effort.

I haven't gone running in.. *counts*.. four days. Wow. That's really bad. Must go running tomorrow.


----------



## Ambartur

I love you Rhi. How could you forget? I'm hurt that you wouldn't put me on the 'People who love Rhi' list. After all we've been through together...  

Just kidding...

Niri, don't think I've forgotten you. I've been ridiculously busy for the past few weeks (JCing at Kid's Camp, leading worship at 'Tween Camp, Band Camp, all the while trying to keep up wiht my yard work). It's all been really hectic. As soon as I finish, I'll send it to you, but I don't know when that will be. Sorry.

Rant: I'm really, really tired. I'm sick of waking up at 6:30 in the morning, working literally all day (6:30, sometimes earlier, to around 5 or later), and staying up 'till 2 in the morning writing over at MERPG. It's starting to *Kramer-like deflation noise/hand motion* deflate me. Even now, I feel like jsut going to bed...

Unrant: I'm probably going out to play Spades tonight with some guys. In fact, they're probably coming over here. That'll be fun.

Unrant: Just ripped one of my brother's Shane & Shane cd's. It's really, really good. Carry Away is definately my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## e.Blackstar

urk. My sister is leaving for college in two weeks, my Taekwondo test is in three weeks, I am dead broke, school starts in a month, and I have to miss my first rehersal for a play that I'm in. Urgh.


----------



## Turin

> school starts in a month


One month is better than this monday  .

Rant: My parents are superly annoying, I can't wait to move out, though I still have a few years to go. I don't know how I'll last that long, I'll have to take a week long vacation from my parents ever two weeks .

Unrant: I was asked to be on a bike shop's racing team for this upcoming series, I've been training every day so far because, I actually have to win races .

Rant: Need to get back into karate, I usually take a lot of time off during the summer. I'd like to get my black belt withing the next couple years.


Well guys, I haven't been around much, and probably won't be around a lot... But this is still my home forum, and the GOO is an awesome place.


----------



## Niirewen

Ambartur said:


> Niri, don't think I've forgotten you. I've been ridiculously busy for the past few weeks (JCing at Kid's Camp, leading worship at 'Tween Camp, Band Camp, all the while trying to keep up wiht my yard work). It's all been really hectic. As soon as I finish, I'll send it to you, but I don't know when that will be. Sorry.


Don't worry about it! I totally understand.  


Rant: I had a huge fight with my dad. I'm angry. Um, that's all.

Rant: I got my schedule in the mail-- they messed it up, again. They didn't even sign me up for a history class! Plus they have me signed up for two electives I don't want to take. *sigh* I'll have to go in and get it changed, hopefully I'll get all the classes I want.


----------



## Ruinel

Rant #1: My roommate left on Saturday night. She recently bought a bougainvilla in a hanging planter for $20 (US). It was a nice one, and it was full of blooms. I say "was" because it doesn't look so nice anymore. See, she hung it in full sun. Now normally, bouganvillas need full sun, but hanging baskets get friggin' hot in the sun, so this thing dried out a bit before I watered it yesterday. Now the leaves are all dried up, crispy and shriveled. I just know she's going to blame ME for this, even though she didn't give me any instructions for it at all. I only took it upon myself to water the damn thing yesterday because it was looking so bad!


----------



## Ruinel

Rant #2: Roommate left me crickets for her baby bull frogs, with instructions to feed them on Wednesday. The crickets were in a jar and she had put a piece of juicy cantalope in it. I have told her before, to only put dry stuff in there... or leafy stuff... because crickets are pure stupid and they get themselves wet in the juice of the fruit and can't get out. Eventually, like these, they die. I went to the store and bought $2 (US) worth of crickets for her damn frogs, and now the jar is full of stinky dead crickets and maggots from the fruit. Who gets to clean it out? me... _*joy*_


----------



## Ruinel

Rant #3: On top of all of this (see above)... the roommate might be kicking me out when she gets back because she's mad that I'm still friends with her x-bf. This is a friendship that she encouraged while they were together, and when she broke it off with him, she continued to be friends with him, so things were fine. 

Recently, her x-bf told me he was attracted to me and asked if I'd be interested in dating him. I don't date my friends x-bf's... period. So, I told him that I was only interested in a friendship, for which he was cool with, and we've continued to hang out. I told my roommate about it, expecting her to laugh it off with me. She didn't. 

Time has passed and she has escallated this to a level of red faced screaming (her at me) while I stand there like a deer in the headlights not knowing how to handle the tantrum. Her x-bf is no longer allowed in HER house (I rent a room from her), making my friendship with him difficult but not impossible. Keep in mind, that SHE broke up with HIM! And that she encouraged the friendship between me and this guy. She has no reason to be jealous because I swore to her I will not have sex with him (I'm not attracted to him at all). And I am a woman of my word. She's said that she doesn't trust me. I suppose that's something that _she'd_ do to me, but I wouldn't do that to her.


----------



## Niirewen

Wow. So much drama. That's a tough situation, Ruinel. I hope you and your roommate will be able to work things out eventually. Being in fights with people is so stressfull.

I haven't seen most of my friends very much over the summer, with vacations and camps and all. Still, I don't want summer to be over, but it is slipping away..


----------



## e.Blackstar

uh..same as last time, plus just general stress. 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my, that felt good


----------



## pipin

you know what I hate niknames that pepole give peple


----------



## Rhiannon

My shoulder hurts. *sulks* 

Seven days until college. *brain implodes*


----------



## Niirewen

Aren't you excited about going to college, Rhi? Are you nervous? Is it stressful?
(Sorry, I'm just very curious.  I'm at the application stage right now, it's all a big headache.)

Unrant: Today is my one-year anniversary here at TTF! Yaaay!


----------



## Lomelinde

As Rhi's sister I guess I can answer that too...
Yeah she is probably nervous...excited, but nervous
But then it's hard to focus on all the good emotions tied with leaving for college when the negative ones are so...big.
And yes it's stressful. Especially when one's mother is more stressed than the situation calls to be (which is still quite a bit) and has nagging down to an art.

rant: my mother is driving me _nuts_


----------



## Rhiannon

Yes, I am nervous, but not as nervous as I expected to be. I'm kind of zoned out right now, actually--totally overwhelmed. Just wait six days, and I'll have a breakdown, don't worry  And yes, I'm incredibly stressed. Owie, tension in shoulders, tension in head, tension in neck...must go become Kenshin watching zombie....

(my parents got the second boxed set of _Rurouni Kenshin_ for my brother's birthday, and I talked them into letting me go ahead and watch it before we give it to him--because afterwards, when am I going to get a chance???)


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I'm getting my wisdom teeth taken out tomorrow morning.  I'm really nervous.. I've never had surgery before. And I have to spend a week at home recovering, afterward.


----------



## Gandalf White

It seriously isn't bad at all...the worst part is the waiting room. 

Think milkshakes!


----------



## e.Blackstar

the play that I was in got canceled, we're taking sister to college in two days, Taekwondo test is still coming and I still don't know the self-defense part, school is starting soon-Nooooooo!!!!!!!, and I am feeling blah.

On the upside-I'm going to the Renaissance festival on Sunday, I have some moola, and I get kayli's room when she leaves! Oh, yeah, my youth group is going to Valley Fair!


----------



## Turin

I haven't really posted here much since school started, in fact, I've barely even been on the computer. 

Rant: My parents are trying to tighten their hold on me. While I was gone they listened to all my cds and took away most of them. Somehow they found one of my aim conversations and didn't like that too much either.
They won't let me spend the night at anyone's house cause they think we're unsupervised. I can barely even listen to the radio without my dad knocking on my door.

Rant: I'm attempting to write a culture outline for spanish 2 but I don't really know what I'm supposed to write about. 

Unrant/rant: Thanks to hurricane Charley (I call it Chuckie), we didn't have school on friday! We did have to evacuate cause they said it was heading straight for us but it took a right turn and went throught orlando. We barely got any rain.


----------



## Gandalf White

I'm gone tomorrow. Fini, kapoot, voila! Don't know whether that's good or bad..


----------



## Niirewen

Ahh.. I've been gone so long.. a whole week!

Well, the surgery for my wisdom teeth didn't go very well. I reacted badly to the drugs they used to put me to sleep and I was so nautious afterward that I kept throwing up and couldn't keep anything down-- including the pain medicine. It was awful, I even almost fainted once when I got up to go to the bathroom. But after that was over my face was just really swollen for a really long time. Thankfully that's all over now. The bad part is that I didn't run that whole week-- the first day of practice was today and it was really hard because it was so hot out and my gums kept throbbing! Oh, well, I'm glad I got it overwith.

In other news.. there is only one week left of summer vacation (for me) and I still have to write at least two essays for college before school starts! And I have practice every day now, and I think I'll be working a lot this week. I feel like my summer's over already.


----------



## Gandalf White

Eeeek, first day of classes tomorrow!


----------



## Niirewen

Good luck, GW!!

Rant: I have to take my car to get an inspection today.. ugh, what a drag.

Rant: This summer the weather has been pretty cool, but all of a sudden it has gotten hot! And practice is in the middle of the afternoon.. not fun.


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh boy...

Some good news first, though. 

Unrant: I passed my math proficiency test, meaning I will not have to take any remedial math before I am forced to take Physics. 

Rant!: All the other classes were going cool. Then our Theology professor gives us a research project, complete with chart, plus a 10 or more source bibliography, including author reports on any sources gotten from the internet. On top of that, we have to present it to the class and take a 5-minute question-and-answer period from other students. All of this plus our normal reading, which is rather lengthy...  _And this was on the first day of class!!!_


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: First day of school was today.   I'm so not ready for school to start. Unfortunately over the next few months during the cross-country season I have virtually no free time, so I probably won't be around here very much for awhile. 

It's been very.. empty.. around here lately...

Anyway.. GW, that's great that you get to skip a bit of math. Good luck with Theology, it sounds really tough! Hang in there!

And everyone else who is now in college.. how do you like it?

I hate going back to school..


----------



## Turin

Rant: My sister needs to get a life and stop trying to control mine. 
Rant: Stupid hurricane.

Unrant: The first race of the fall series is next sunday, pray for me.


----------



## Niirewen

Unrant: First week of school is over! Yaay!

Unrant: Three-day weekend! Yaay!

Rant: I have to babysit at least once each weekend for the next month!  

Rant: I have a lot of studying to do this weekend in my European History class, but my textbook is really gross. Apparently someone left it in their basement when it flooded, and half the pages are fallen out and they all stick together and it smells like it fell in a toilet. There aren't any other textbooks left so I'm stuck with this one.

Unrant: I was chosen to be captain of my cross-country team! I'm so happy.


----------



## Rhiannon

Eeeew! Yucky textbooks are bad. My campus-owned microfridge smells like cat food  Bleck. I hope you're all recovered from the wisdom teeth fiasco, though! (I get mine out in December, over Christmas break).

I've lived through two weeks of classes, my dorm room is morphing into a livable state (today I moved the smelly and hideously ugly microfridge under the bed, which involved lifting the bed to get it under the edge and then lifting the bed again to move it back, because it had bits that stick up and the bed has bits that stick down and it was all very complicated, but I managed, and I did it all myself--I am Wonder Woman!), I'm mostly on top of my work, and enjoying most of it. Since I'm not good at 'hanging out' in groups of more than three people, friendships so far are kind of awkward--not a lot of one on one time, and I'm pretty sure that everyone has gotten the impression that I'm a bit distant, but it's all so overwhelming that I need to spend my free time by myself to re-group. Too many people! There are people everywhere! Aaaaah!!! *hides under the bed with the well-stocked microfridge*

Other rant/unrants are that I didn't get a part in a fall play, but there were only five or six female parts in both of them combined, so I wasn't really expecting one and I am proud of my audition--I didn't tense up or anything, and I think I read really well. I also volunteered to do crew, which should be fun and will get me into the drama department legitimately (I'm kind of an honorary hanger-on because of my brother--who got a fairly sizable role in one of the fall plays and deserves it). I finally got in touch with the manager of the Hastings here and I have a meeting with him on Monday--job = money! woot! I go through money freakishly fast, since I eat breakfast in my room and must therefore buy groceries--not to mention leisure activities. My brother and I rented and watched both volumes of _Kill Bill_ back to back--very good, if a little over the top in places, and _man_ there was a _lot_ of bloody splatter, and really interesting if you have an idea of what the Japanese mindset is (I think that's crucial to understanding the films), and today we went to see _Hero_, which was very good--similar to _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ in terms of style, especially in the fight scenes (lots of flying around), but the cinematography and the imagry were gorgeous, and the story was really excellent. 

I've had a couple of depressed spasms, but they weren't bad, as spasms go, and they didn't last long. Rhi is too busy to get depressed.


----------



## Niirewen

Yes, I am all recovered from my horrible wisdom-teeth-pulling experience, thank you.  I still have holes in my gums, though, which is kind of weird. I hope that when you get yours out it will go a lot better than it did for me! College sounds really interesting Rhi, and it was really nice to hear from you.


----------



## Inderjit S

Will be going to university in a month....I anticpate a whole year's worthy of drinking and debaucheries until I sober up. Wait, why am I a ranting? Oh yes, my money will problably run out after a month.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, I had my first breakdown last night, two and a half weeks into classes. Burst into tears in public. I have SUCH fabulous timing.



Not. 



I'm all better now, though. Just embarrassed.


----------



## Niirewen

Aw, Rhi. 

Here's my long, collective rant:
I've been on the verge of breaking down pretty much since school started (but it hasn't happened yet, fortunately). I have so much work for my classes, I just don't have time for it all. I'm stressed out about cross-country in general. I have NO free time, especially on weekends. Family life is not good. I'm so busy and stressed. The major problem, though, is that people are expecting so much from me. I don't have time to hang out with friends and they make me feel guilty. People are being so over-sensitive to me but expect me to let them walk all over me. I am getting tired of it.

Today my mother started harassing me about the back-to-school dance this Friday. No, I don't want to go. I don't have time. I don't _like_ dances. I'm sorry that spending hours in a crowded cafeteria full of drunk high-schoolers freak dancing is not my idea of fun. Why is that not understandable?

Tomorrow is my first cross-country meet. I am very excited but also very nervous. Very nervous. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Turin

Rant: We've been without power since saturday. It's been really boring, forutunately we have a generator so we can take showers .

Unrant: We just got power back today, its so nice.  

Unrant: I've been out of school for the last week thanks to the hurricane .


I hate hurricanes, in the last month 2 have come through and theres gonna be another, they suck.


----------



## Niirewen

How are things going for you, Turin, with all those hurricanes? I hope it's not too bad.

Rant: The most we've gotten from Ivan is a lot of rain-- it's been raining all lastnight and today. And I have a race today.  It's supposed to be raining all day, and my race is last, so I will be sitting outside in the rain all day before I run my race.


----------



## Turin

Its not going too bad, we're fortunate not to have any damage to our property. Our area was only hit with tropical storm force winds, but theres still a lot of uprooted trees and downed powerlines.

Unrant: Its been a long week in school and I'm glad its the weekend .


----------



## Rhiannon

Unrant: I'm home for the weekend! I have a Batman shirt! I have new jeans! I did well on all THREE of my tests last week! Aaaaand, we adopted an Irish Wolfhound!

My parents had wolfhounds (Huan and Garda) before they had children, but Huan died when I was three, and Garda when I was five. We've wanted another ever since, but never got the chance (they're expensive and breeders are picky picky picky). But we have connections with the Irish Wolfhound rescue agency, and when we heard that there was one that needed a home we jumped at the chance. Duncan is three years old, "wheaten", which means he's cream-colored, and weighs 160 lbs. It's like having a bear in the house. He's very sweet, though, like most wolfhounds are, and seems to be adjusting to his new home just fine. Even the cats are adjusting quickly.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I HATE being home on friday night, it just sucks, go to school all week to sit at home at the end of it. Since my mom decided to run off with my brother's truck we're pretty much stranded.

Unrant: I benched 160 today, thats my new max(as well as the weight of Rhi's dog ). 

Rant: another hurricane.

Rant: I come back to the forum to find a dozen Bush bashing threads by Lotho, I don't even bother reading them cause its all **** anyway.

*(The stars do not indicate a bad word, its just one that the system decided to filter)


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> Rant: I come back to the forum to find a dozen Bush bashing threads by Lotho, I don't even bother reading them cause its all **** anyway.


Just take courage in the fact that whenever someone has the time to go get solid, actual evidence against his propaganda he withdraws from the discussion.


----------



## Gandalf White

Rant: I just found out I failed my first exam today. I was expecting to, though; Theology just doesn't interest me, and everyone thought the test was incredibly hard. 

Unrant: It's not bothering me in the slightest.


----------



## Rhiannon

Life. Is. ****. Or at least it is this week. Overall, college life is pretty good, but this week I am incredibly busy AND PMSing AND not getting any sleep AND my brother is grouchy AND all my friends are just as miserable so I have no one to complain to, AND there is a lot of general self loathing going on. 

But it's improving--last night was really bad, but I sat around and talked with my next door neighbor, who is an awesome chick, for two hours and it felt really good to just talk randomly.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I grow weary of one post newbies posting pointless threads about nothing and thinking they're original but have actually been posted hundreds of times before. 

Well, I guess I should be nicer, I was one of them once too .

Rant: This week sucked, school sucks, most of the girls at my school suck .


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I haven't been around in awhile.. I've been so busy! It's crazy.. I'm so busy during the week with school, cross-country, and homework, and on weekends I usually babysit almost non-stop.

Rant: My mom keeps pestering me about college stuff.. scholarship essays and interviews, mostly, and I'm starting to feel guilty about procrastinating so much. But all this stuff involved in applying to college is just _too much_. I really don't know how much more I can take.

Unrant: I turned down a babysitting job (for once) to go to a Highland Festival/National Book Fair (haven't decided which one) with my mom this Saturday. Should be lots of fun!


----------



## Niirewen

*is trying desperately to bring back the real life rantings thread*

Unrant: The girls cross country team qualified for state championships! The race is today! I'm so excited! (Also very nervous.)

Rant: The weather is _freezing_ today! It's about 40 degrees and we have to run wearing tank tops and shorts, ahh! At least it's not raining nonstop like it was yesterday.

Unrant: I've finished all my college applications! Wohoo!


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: I am going to be dead by the end of the semester. *keels over*


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: I am going to be dead now. *keels over also*


----------



## Niirewen

No, stop dying! It's lonely enough around here!

Rant: I had to get a new transmission for my car. $2000. Ah.

Unrant: I'm going on my school's trip to Italy this summer! I am so excited!


----------



## MacAddict

Hullo peoples. It has been many a time since I have visited this site, and it will more than likely continue to be that way, I just have no time to hang anymore. If anyone whats to get in touch with me or see what I'm up to these days go over to http://madseacowpro.deviantart.com you can find me there anyday. So until I stop by for another visit, each of ye farewell.

~MacAddict


----------



## Turin

Hey there ho there(in the words of Coach z), since Mac posted here I might as well too. And as for me pretty much the same thing applies, I'm either at school or doing homework. But I find time to visit on occasion .


----------



## Niirewen

We're all just so busy these days! Currently I'm enjoying Thanksgiving break, though.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I saw alexander, don't waste your money, unless of course you support homosexuality. The movie had no plot, only one good battle scene, and way too many homosexual inuendos. Collin Farrel used to be one of my favorite actors until this movie, he plays a confused king who doesn't really know what he wants and keeps pushing for it until everyone hates him. By confused I mean, he apparently doesn't know if he's straight or gay because he gets married and then goes off to and sleeps with men. I really wish I had left in the middle and got my money back.


----------



## Niirewen

I haven't seen Alexander, but I have heard several times that it was awful, so I hadn't planned on seeing it. I did see the Incredibles and National Treasure, though, and liked them both!

Rant: Spending my entire Saturday writing 50 million scholarship essays is not fun!


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: went to go see The Incredibles over break but it was sold out. _all_ of the showings.

unrant: somehow managed to finish a huge project in time to present it today (Monday)

unrant: tp'd someone's house. (then cleaned it up an hour later, but it was fun anyway)


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I got a job and now it seems like all I do is work. I have so many projects and tests before winter break and I have almost no time to do them. I'm going insane. I don't sleep enough and I don't usually have time to eat either. This is not good. But I think I'm going to quit after next week because I'm not going to go through this during midterm exams.

Okay, I'm finished. I really had to rant about that.


----------



## Turin

Unrant: I went to see the Spongebob movie a couple weeks ago with some of my friends. It was awesome. Being the Spongebob fan that I am, it's strange that I waited so long to see it. I also met one of my good friends that I haven't seen in a year.

Unrant: We're out of school for the year.

Rant: The usual, homework, science fair project. Especially homework over Christmas break.


----------



## Rhiannon

*hug Niri*

First semester of college is OVER. YAY. Finals are OVER. YAY. I talked to my parents tonight, and they got my end-of-semester grades (finally)--All As. 4.0 GPA. YAY. I worked _so_ hard to get that 4.0--I'm happy. Rhi is one happy outcasty chick. I'm also exhausted, but I don't work again until after New Year's--YAY.

RANT: No _Inuyasha_ tonight, and the last episode was a big cliffhanger. And come Monday I won't be somewhere with cable, so no Cartoon Network for Rhi. Which means no Inuyasha. And no Wolf's Rain, come to that. And no Family Guy. Or Futurama. THE HORROR!


----------



## Niirewen

Rhi!! I've missed you! I'm so glad you're not dead! *big hug*

Rant: I'm working a ridiculus amount of hours next week. It's going to be very exhausting.

Unrant: My winter break starts Christmas Eve. It's not a very long break, but I'm really looking forward to it.

Unrant: We just got our first snow tonight! It's only about an inch, but I'm still excited.


----------



## pipin

rant: my cd player broke and I just got some kind of monster

unrant: I got me a X-box


----------



## Lomelinde

rant: _five_ days until Christmas!

unrant: _five_ days until Christmas!
ps - it's snowing!! (this is uncharacteristic southern weather)


----------



## Niirewen

Yay for snow! We were very disappointed that school wasn't cancelled today. It was _so_ cold-- below zero degrees with wind chill. Brrr.

Rant: It's Monday.  3 more days to go until break starts. It seems like forever.

Well, I've just finished working a seven hour shift after a long day of school, so I am very tired.. I'm going to bed..


----------



## e.Blackstar

Grar. No reason for it, just a general grar. (isn't that an amusing word?)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Rant:its cold in my house and I have to find a 300+ page book to read for English and I am bored and no one is on AIM.

Unrant:ITS CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Niirewen

Well, no one's been around here lately, but I'll post anyway.

Unrant: We're having our first real snow of the winter right now. It's very pretty.

Rant: This week is exam week. Ahh. I have physics and calculus tomorrow, which are my two hardest subjects.  

Unrant: I spent this past weekend at camp. Unfortunately it was the last time I can go, but I had a wonderful time.


----------



## Turin

The first two weeks of school after the break were hell. 
I kicked off the year starting my science project. Personally, I thought it sucked, plus I left like half the stuff out of it. 
Surprisingly, it made it to the science fair which was this morning. It has been a long day. I started off at 7 when I got up for the science fair, stood in the library for a couple hours waiting for the judges. After that I went to 1st period, PE, English and then Geometry. 
I'm so glad the week is almost over.

Unrant: I got to go snowboarding last weekend, it was so awesome. I just decided to try and kill myself (not literally) on the slopes so I stayed out all the whole day and boarded just about every slope in the place. My butt is really sore right now as a result .

Anyway, just thought I'd check in with the old GOO.


----------



## e.Blackstar

argh argh argh. just had finals week and a hard play rehersal. more of thoseon order for the weekend. eep


----------



## Niirewen

Yay, I didn't actually expect anyone to respond to my post. I'm glad some outcasts are still around!

Unrant: Exam week is over!!! And we have a three-day weekend! Horray!!



Turin said:


> Unrant: I got to go snowboarding last weekend


I went skiing last weekend and had lots of fun. I hope to go again before this winter is over.


----------



## Maeglin

My finals week just ended and I get a 3 day weekend as well. Too bad it's supposed to snow starting this afternoon into tomorrow and I'm gonna get about 2 feet! What a waste of a 3-day weekend, being snowed in my own house watching movies!


----------



## Niirewen

I'm in the same situation. It started snowing this morning and it's supposed to keep going for most of the weekend. I was hoping to get out today but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I'm bored already.. I'll have to find some way to entertain myself.


----------



## Turin

Rant: I've been slacking a lot in my exercising in the past month or two, I really need to start training for the next race. 

Well, it's me and it seems like since I left the GOO disappeared. I miss it.


----------



## Niirewen

I was just thinking the same thing today. It's very sad.  

Well, today was not a very good day, so I guess I'll rant about it. It was bad from the beginning. It's that time of the month again, and I woke up feeling awful, but I had to go to school because I missed school on Thursday (and we didn't have school Friday). And of course I didn't have an absence note for missing school that day. I didn't eat breakfast because I felt yucky. When I was getting ready to leave this morning I realized it was snowing but we still had school. And then it turned into rain and it's been ugly and depressing out all day. I'm getting senioritis and I've been slacking off a little lately and I feel like there is just so much work to do and I can't take it anymore and I just want it to be over already! But it's not! It's only February! And I keep looking forward to spring break, but that's a whole month away! Anyway, I didn't get such a great grade on my Euro History test because I didn't answer one of the essays because I didn't read all of the chapter, but my teacher said I could re-do it or whatever, so that's good. I just finished writing it with the help of my textbook. Okay, I think I'm finished. That was a really long rant!

Are there any other Outcasts still out there..?

By the way, Happy Valentine's Day to everyone, even if you think it is an evil holiday. It's okay with me, because people give you chocolate.


----------



## Maeglin

Ahhhh senioritis, I'm getting it as well. Too bad I have a project that I haven't finished yet due on Wednesday, huge test on wednesday that might get moved to Thursday, and another huge test on thursday which may turn into 2 huge tests because of what I just said. Latin and Russian history, I don't know why I chose 2 such difficult classes for my final semester of high school, but I did and now I'm stuck with it. Well at least I get all of next week off, so that should be a nice break, but then its 2 full months without any more time off other than Good Friday. I guess I shouldn't complain, but rather be enjoying what little time I have left in high school, its just hard to do with so much work on my hands. 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Niirewen

High school. *sigh* Can't wait until it will finally be over.

Hang in there, Maeglin, I know how you feel! It will all be over soon! (At least that's what I keep telling myself.)


----------



## e.Blackstar

RANT: Have a crapload of homework and lots to do tonight...all of yesterday's makeup work, tonight's homework, Taekwondo, play audition, about which I am VERY nervous...

another rant; my english teacher assigned not one but TWO essays today. DUE TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! And I'm already uberbusy!


----------



## Elendae

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!

*Bangs head on keyboard.* 6yvbc565tyb. that's kinda interesting, but hurts.

Oh the summer blues, especially where I am. Hot, miserable and a ton of work to do around the place, and no pay for it.


----------



## Niirewen

The ranting thread is still here! Horray!

Well, I don't really have anything to rant about, I was just really happy when I saw this thread.  

Are there any Outcasts left?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*raises hand* Ooh, me! I'm a Outcast!  Weeeeeeee!


----------



## Elendae

I guess I'm an outcast in my own mind, but.... what specifically is an Outcast, with the capital O?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stumbles in with a crazy look in her eyes*

AAAHHHH!!!  No body's on right now!!! oh  sorry. Hi. How are you?  Have you ever gone to The Fat Balrog, Christian Cup or anything? Sorry, but I'm soooo bored right now! I want to get back to my RPGs but I have to let the others go first! I just got back and was really hoping that someone would post or that I could find something interesting to get in on. But it must be getting to the end of summer 'cus it's just been rather calm around here. I would get into some of the discussions or something, but just don't really have much I could contribute! I guess I should do some more studies on things or something like that... But you must be rather tired of my rantings by now, so I shall finnish this and go look for something to do... 

*Looks around and starts to walk off*

Oh, and this might be a fun place if I ever need to 'let it out' again... not that I really did this time...   but that was fun! Thanks for getting this going!


----------



## Niirewen

e.Blackstar said:


> *raises hand* Ooh, me! I'm a Outcast! Weeeeeeee!


Yaayy! e.Blackstar! (I still think of you as Treyar..  ) I think we are the only formerly official Outcasts left..  I miss everyone from GOO..



Elendae said:


> I guess I'm an outcast in my own mind, but.... what specifically is an Outcast, with the capital O?


To answer your question, Elendae, there used to be a Guild of Outcasts, back when there were guilds. It was the awesomest guild ever. Sadly, it does not exist anymore, and most of the original Outcasts aren't around that much these days. But there are a few threads from the GOO floating around here.. like this one!

AraCelebEarwen, that was a very interesting post! Feel free to rant here anytime! I know what you mean about things being so slow around here... Anyway, no, I haven't been to those places (The Fat Balrog or Christian Cup), but perhaps I'll pop my head in sometime.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I have an unusual rant to make. I HATE HATE HATE that the Confederacy didn't win the war of Northern Aggression!!!!!! Bad Lincoln, turning a ruthless invasion of the South into a moral crusade over slavery, which it obviously wasn't (Lincoln at first promised he would not interfere with slavery) and then towards the end of the "Civil War" he ordered that Generals should burn basically everything in the Southern Countryside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gaaah! That constantly annoys me that the awesome south isn't free from the North. I hope mods don't consider this rant too political, because it has to do with 130 year old politics. Anyway, my rant for the day. The South will Rise Again!!!!TE13


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Takes a deep breath...*

My head hurts, I can't think clearly and my creativity level is at it's absolute low! Over the last two day I managed to write three not very short poems, but now I can hardly keep my eyes straight! aaahhhhh!  I think I've got a cold, I HATE colds! Even posting this is hard! WHY CAN'T I THINK?!?!?!!!   I can't even draw anything worth the time it takes to go from mind to paper! And where did everyone go anyway?! I know you can't always get on here, but I like to at least have a post to work from! *sniff* I hope you will forgive my insanity, but is this not what this is here for?!  

*sighs, wipes tears away and blows nose*


----------



## Niirewen

Aw, Ara, feel better.  

My rant is this: I am supposed to get my provisional license taken off on August 9th (right now with my provisionals on I can't legally drive after midnight) but it is on a Tuesday, and the office is only open until 4:30, and I have to have a parent with me, but my mom will be working then. So I will have to wait until Friday.  I know it's not a big deal but I'm still upset.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I have another rant. I despise the Cardinals. Is it because they are nine games ahead of the Astros? No. They have to be smug about it. And I hate that last season they destroyed the awesome Astros one shot at the World Series (for non-baseball people, this is the equivalent to the Superbowl). Grrrr. So annoying. I have to get back to the Astros website. It's game night.

TE13


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Niirewen said:


> Aw, Ara, feel better.



Thanks!  I'm getting there!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Treyar, huh Niirewen? It's been awhile since that name popped up!






Tar-Elendil13 said:


> I have another rant. I despise the Cardinals. Is it because they are nine games ahead of the Astros? No. They have to be smug about it. And I hate that last season they destroyed the awesome Astros one shot at the World Series (for non-baseball people, this is the equivalent to the Superbowl). Grrrr. So annoying. I have to get back to the Astros website. It's game night.
> 
> TE13



Oooh, I have a rant now.  

You see, there's this kid named Tar-Elendil13, and, well, he hates the cardinals. And you see, my sister and I love the Cardinals. They are cool. No, beyond cool. And I won't bother to bash this kid's team (the Astros) because, well, because I'm a nice person (plus they're already nine games behind and that's surely enough punishment).  So there.








I feel so evil.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Another two Cardinal's fans? My Karate instructor is one too. I feel sorry for you guys. You probably don't feel sorry for me, but that's ok.

TE13


----------



## e.Blackstar

REAL LIFE RANT: I am going camping this weekend but rain is forcasted!


----------



## Turin

Rant: School starts monday! My summer has been pretty crazy but its still sad to see it end. 

Unrant: I'm goin to a party tonight. Though I have to find someone's house to stay at because of my parents.


----------



## e.Blackstar

School starts MONDAY, Turin?  Holy cow! You poor thing...I don't start for another month!


----------



## Turin

Yeh, aint it great. I live in Florida and we get the effing shortest summer in the world.


----------



## Hammersmith

Shorter than four weeks?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Dude, who gets FOUR WEEKS? That's horrible!


----------



## Hammersmith

Well I stretched to six when I was in school, but my younger brother informed me they've dropped it to four in some English schools.


----------



## e.Blackstar

That's AWFUL!  *shrivels with pity for the poor limeys* We get from June 8th (or thereabouts) through September 8th.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Arrrr! My friends and I are getting together today, but one of my bestestest friends that I haven't seen for almost two years just emailed to say he can't come! Alas....fie and damnation!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hark, a triple post! *grumbles* 'cause nobody ELSE ever rants...

Okay, this isn't so much a rant, but...

my friend's mom died last week. I just learned of it today. I am visiting my extended family in a different state, and I feel incredibly awful, not only for her but because I can't be there to give her a hug.


----------



## yhwh1st

e.Blackstar said:


> Hark, a triple post! *grumbles* 'cause nobody ELSE ever rants...[/QUOTE]
> I'll rant with you. Nobody at home takes any of my rantings seriously because mine are so rare and short lived.
> 
> Stupid jerk of a dentist!   He told me I wouldn't have to have my wisdom teeth pulled, *in a mocking voice* I have plenty of room back there. And what do I hear from my new dentist?!?! I have to get them pulled!!! I go in for a consultation in a few days then next month I will have all four of them out. I guess I'll have plenty of time to think up new things to post, if I'm not too groggy from the pain medication that is.


----------



## reem

e.Blackstar said:


> my friend's mom died last week. I just learned of it today. I am visiting my extended family in a different state, and I feel incredibly awful, not only for her but because I can't be there to give her a hug.


Oof...that's heavy... 
How's your friend holding up? Have you spoken to her yet? 
...I can't even begin to imagine how she feels. Losing a parent is no small thing... 
Thoughts and prayers, e.B. *hug*




yhwh1st said:


> Stupid jerk of a dentist! He told me I wouldn't have to have my wisdom teeth pulled, *in a mocking voice* I have plenty of room back there. And what do I hear from my new dentist?!?! I have to get them pulled!!! I go in for a consultation in a few days then next month I will have all four of them out. I guess I'll have plenty of time to think up new things to post, if I'm not too groggy from the pain medication that is.


Ach, don't worry about it, Yhwh. I had two of mine surgically removed last summer (jaw too narrow for them to grow); didn't hurt that much during the opperation. Just make sure you don't do all four at once, or you won't be able to chew a thing for weeks. And I found that drinking apple juice instead of water is much more comfortable on the stomach during those first two weeks. The pain (a constant dull throbbing) will come after the anaesthesia wears off, but it's not so intense that you won't be able to do anything. I spent most of my time reading to take my mind off it. Brushing your teeth will be a bit of a chore, though; won't be able to open your jaw wide enough for the toothbrush to get in, so I recommend getting a smaller one just for those first few days. The biggest downside of the whole thing is that your face will swell like in those Japanese cartoons Very amusing, when you look back at it, but not when you're going through it Better do the thing during summer holidays or something


----------



## e.Blackstar

> How's your friend holding up? Have you spoken to her yet?
> ...I can't even begin to imagine how she feels. Losing a parent is no small thing...
> Thoughts and prayers, e.B. *hug*



I emailed her and she didn't respond except with the link to her mom's obituary.  I called the girl who told me though, and she kinda explained the situation. I told her to give Dani a hug for me and tell her I was sorry I couldn't be there.

She used to be active on the forum as Thindraug_2 so if anyone wants to drop her a line or anything her email's probably in her profile. 

Thanks reem.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Aaaaaaarrrg!!!!!!!*

*trips into the room crying* Why can I never get my spelling right!!?!!  I know I'm dyslexic and never got spelling english!, but I love to read and write! You would think I'm old enough to know how to spell, but nooo! They point and laugh they do! No help! No help at all! I refuse to stop writing, but I hate that I can't spell!!! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

Unrant: I am getting better... slowly, but I am!  


(And you know I'm praying, Black!  )


----------



## yhwh1st

reem said:


> Ach, don't worry about it, Yhwh. I had two of mine surgically removed last summer (jaw too narrow for them to grow); didn't hurt that much during the opperation. Just make sure you don't do all four at once, or you won't be able to chew a thing for weeks. And I found that drinking apple juice instead of water is much more comfortable on the stomach during those first two weeks. The pain (a constant dull throbbing) will come after the anaesthesia wears off, but it's not so intense that you won't be able to do anything. I spent most of my time reading to take my mind off it. Brushing your teeth will be a bit of a chore, though; won't be able to open your jaw wide enough for the toothbrush to get in, so I recommend getting a smaller one just for those first few days. The biggest downside of the whole thing is that your face will swell like in those Japanese cartoons Very amusing, when you look back at it, but not when you're going through it Better do the thing during summer holidays or something


 
Thanks for the tips reem. The problem is, that I am having all four out at once. I should be able to deal with the not being able to open my mouth much. When I was about 10 I had a swollen and enlarged lymph node surgically removed from the right side of my jaw (my Dr. said it was cat scratch disease). The Dr. went inside my mouth so I wouldn't have a scar on my cheek. I had about 4 or 5 stitches inside my mouth. couldn't eat solids for about a week or two. 

From what you say, it sounds like my face will be about twice the normal size. *bangs head on keybord* I'll be hiding out under my sheets for a while next month.


----------



## reem

e.Blackstar said:


> I emailed her and she didn't respond except with the link to her mom's obituary. I called the girl who told me though, and she kinda explained the situation. I told her to give Dani a hug for me and tell her I was sorry I couldn't be there.


I'm sure she'll appreciate it, e.B. The important thing is that she has friends and family around her. 




yhwh1st said:


> Thanks for the tips reem. The problem is, that I am having all four out at once.


Oh...erm...well, that's not too bad either, I think *uncertain grin*. My older sister did all four at once. ...She survived...but she was the one who told me to do two only 
It can't be too bad. You should be alright if you're sticking to non-solids. You'll have to get used to sleeping on your back for a while, though, what with the swelling on both sides.



> From what you say, it sounds like my face will be about twice the normal size. *bangs head on keybord* I'll be hiding out under my sheets for a while next month.


Heh, well, I won't lie to you, it really does look like something out of a Japanese cartoon. Totally surreal...in a weird, freakish sort of way Just be mentally prepared. And keep those icepacks close!



AraCelebEarwen said:


> *trips into the room crying* Why can I never get my spelling right!!?!! I know I'm dyslexic and never got spelling english!, but I love to read and write! You would think I'm old enough to know how to spell, but nooo! They point and laugh they do! No help! No help at all! I refuse to stop writing, but I hate that I can't spell!!! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Don’t worry too much about it, AraCeleb You’ll get over it soon, because: “I am getting better... slowly, but I am!” Just keep working on it, and don’t you dare stop writing!! 

As for my personal rant - I’ve too much work and not enough time to do it, but I’m no mood to get started on it… ‘Procrastinator genes’ deeply embedded in my genetic makeup, I’m afraid *sigh*. And uni’s starting next week, so that’s more work to deal with. Bleh, shall go read to take my mind off it all


----------



## Turin

Unrant: We won the football game last night 63 to 0! That was a freakin' awesome game followed by a freakin' awesome party. 

Rant: You prolly know what happens the morning after an awesome party .

Rant: I suck at cross country. 

Rant: I'm really out of shape and I have a 13 hour race in 2 weeks.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Congrats on the game! What position do you play?


----------



## Turin

Somehow, I knew that my post would be interpreted like that. I don't actually play football, when I said _we_ I meant my school's team. Sorry bout the misunderstanding.


----------



## e.Blackstar

aaaah.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: College is very stressful. I had a nervous breakdown today.


----------



## yhwh1st

Niirewen said:


> Rant: College is very stressful.


 No kidding!  



> I had a nervous breakdown today.


 I'm sorry. What happened?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Grrrrrrrrr.

Just generally annoyed at people. *borrows Elgee's retractable claws*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aaaaaah. I'm really sick (hacking cough, sore throat, stuffed-up head, blah de blah) and school starts tomorrow. I really really don't want to be sick for the first day of school!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*leans back in chair; thinks about getting some coffee or tea; rubs stiff neck; decides to post in rant thread; can't even think what to write here...*

My mind is driving me crazy! I can't think of anything to write and even if I do, nothing stays around long enough for me to put it to words!  

*rubs face; gets out of chair; walks into kitchen; heats up some water; makes a cup of coffee; mixes in a pack of powdered coco; sits back at desk...*

I can't even think what I want to do with the pictures I was working on! Elgee and Smitty will just have to hope I get my mind back soon.  

*sips at soothing drink; looks at clock; thinks about dinner; sips again at drink; tries not to think about wanting to write...*


----------



## e.Blackstar

GARGH.  

I need a job.

I need a hug.

I need Elgee's retractable claws.

I need some loud music.

I need chocolate.


----------



## Daranavo

I can not help with the job but I can offer a hug if you need one. The White Stripes have a new single out, Doorbell or something. Sounds very loud so crank it up. Chocolate should be easy enough to find. Keep your chin up Black.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yay for friends. Especially ones who make me laugh...  

'm feeling much better.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Grar. 'nother rant.

One of my bestest friends got kicked out of his house here, and so he was living with his Dad a few hours away. Well he has to leave is dad's now, and he needs a place to stay. I hope he can find someplace close...and soon. I miss him  

x-posted to prayer requests


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I! CAN'T! THINK!!!!!!   I want to get this crazy story going and have gotten as far as a profile and an idea for where to start but I CAN'T GET IT WRITEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! My head hearts! I don't have anything worth my time to do! I'm getting tired! What's with not being able to sleep and why can't I find anyone to talk with?!!!!!!  EEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! I'm BORED AND DON'T WANT TO _NOT_ WRITE OR WORK ON MY ART!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*screams into her pillow and the speaks in a muffled voice* Hey, this thing's soft!... *yawns and starts to wanders off* Maybe if I don't think about it.....  

(have any of you ever seen the 'Screaming Room' thread?! I just went through some of it!     Makes for an interesting read.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well, I got further with that story, but here's the _new_ rant: AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!   WHY DOES THE 'UNDO' KEY HAVE TO BE SO DANG CLOSE TO THE 'SAVE' KEY!???!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Stupid computes anyway! The whole thing vanished!

Slight unrant: I did at least think to be working in two places, one was just further then the other.  *grumbles and scuffs off to try to think where she was*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Rant: I'm at school. It sucks. I'm hungry and tired and sick and I want to go home.  Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Unrant: I'm wearing the coolest pants on the face of the earth.  

Also...I get to hang out with my pretty-much-bestest friend tonight. And a bunch of other good friends on Saturday. Woot!  




But grrr anyway.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*was that 'ranting' or 'rambling'? =^.^=*

*mumbling to self* Why am I posting? What do I have to post here anyway? Headache... Maybe that's it... anything else..? Haven't written _anything_ in almost a week or more! Want to write... Draw? Longer still for that... Why can't I draw lately? No ideas maybe..? Oh well... Just rambling now I suppose... Slightly tired... almost bored... That has to be part of it! Want to write! Just... just write! Almost anything really! Maybe I'll go to the Battle Grounds... Should I let her win or lose this time..? *sigh. Starts to wander off*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Uber-rant (sorry for the lack of umlaut):

Our computer is broken! And it won't be fixed for AGES! And the school computers don't let me do anything! And I haven't the time to go to the library!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_I HATE COLDS!!!_ 

Advil and hot tea are helping and my soft, warm cloak is really nice right now. It's not too bad or I wouldn't be on here, but it's not at all doing me any good!  I don't want to have a cold!!! I don't have time for it! *sigh* Good thing I have a day off... *pulls hood up hiding her face in shadows and takes a sip from a steaming cup of tea before sneezing*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Rant: My friend is being weird. Dar knows what I'm talking about, methinks.  Anyway...it sucks. And deserves a rant. Thank goodness for the Ranting Thread!



*sucks in a double lungful of air* Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*pats Black on the shoulder* Ya know, I think this thread would have been long gone if not for the two of us. And in the way of letting it out and moving on, here is another moment of stress relief.

Looks like my cold has come to stay (as most do for me this time of year  ) and I've about had it with the stupid sniffles! 

I'm sore and tired from spending the last few days on my feet, running around and trying to keep up. One is expected to do their best and push themselves to be and do more; smile at all times and for all guests even though some would rather chew you out then show any sign of appreciation... *moan* 

*takes long breath and locks teeth* EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *huff*

unrant- At least it's somewhere I like working, much better then flipping burgers and asking if they want fries with that. 

Next thing, I am so bored!!! I don't have anything I can think of to write; nothing comes to mind to draw, can't even focus enough to get anywhere if I _did_ have something to work on. I need something fun to do! I thought of doing a post for the Battle Grounds but don't have anything, almost started something new over in Writer's Resource Center but couldn't think what it should be and all... Just sick, tired and bored. I guess that's about where I am right now... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Turin

Rant: I did absolutely nothing this weekend,this is the first time I haven't been to a party on friday in like 2 months. I'm also home alone and extremely bored, plus I'm not even allowed to have anyone over. 
Rant: I'm tired of being single and I've been getting screwed over a lot recently.
Rant: School tomorrow. 
Unrant: All A's and B's on my report card. 
Rant: Mom's still not happy with my grades. 
Unrant: Homecoming was extremely awesome even though we lost the football game.


----------



## YayGollum

Greetings, people. Huh. I had thought that this thread would have died with the rest of my Guild Of Outcasts stuff. Maybe there are still other old Outcast threads about that I haven't noticed? oh well. Looks like these AraCelebEarwen and e.Blackstar people have brought this back? Am achingly pleased to have provided a place for people to rant, yet again. Of course the Outcast thread thing that I cared about the least is the one that lives.  oh well. Have fun, crazy people.


----------



## Elendae

Sorry Yay, But twas I that revived this thread. Not your little conspiracy group of AraCelebEarwen, Hammersmtih, E.blackstar, Wraithgaurd, Daranavo. 

Rant--> I am so sore from work today.


----------



## YayGollum

Why sorry? Anyways, thank you for answering my question. I, of course, did not assume that it was those people since I didn't actually go back to check. They were just writing about it. oh well.  Also, they are not my little conspiracy. They are creepy. All ganging up on people all over the place. *hides*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*makes a fist* Better watch yourself, Yay.  


RANT: Parents are evil. 'nuf said


----------



## Hammersmith

Elendae said:


> Not your little conspiracy group of AraCelebEarwen, Hammersmtih, E.blackstar, Wraithgaurd, Daranavo.


 I've never posted in this thread before. I'm a conspiracy now? 



YayGollum said:


> Also, they are not my little conspiracy. They are creepy. All ganging up on people all over the place. *hides*


Oh my dear Gollum. You have _no _idea. 
That little yellow guy's pretty much the most sinister smiley around. I need one with a slyer face. My kingdom for a sly smiley!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*want to know? See prayer thread...*

*A little girl sits curled up on the floor. Her head bowed and face almost hidden. Everything seems lost in silence for a little voice is the only sound and though it seems a loud cry it is no more then a whisper.* "Why... why would you do that? I care... _I care_! That's what friends do!... they care......" *Her face sinks to her knees and she shivers at the chill that wants to claim her. A single tear runs down her cheek. Darkness sinking in around the little figure, here ears ring from the silence.*


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: Finals are this week.  I am so tired of studying and I just want it all to be over so I can go home and have a nice, long, relaxing break! Only two more days.. but time seems to be just dragging on and on..


----------



## e.Blackstar

Rant: YAAAAAARRRRRR school has been going on just long enough to be DEVASTATINGLY boring, and I am a few dozen dollars in debt but need to go Christmas shopping.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Going silently insane........ Want to write. Should find something fun to do... No one's around to write with, so that isn't going to work... Can't think of much to do on my now just now... That's sad. Maybe I'm tired... Cold? oh yeah. hmmm... Bored. yep. Evil word but so true. I NEED SOMETHING FUN AND ENTERTAINING AND... AND... *huff* I know what I would like... If only I could figure it out. 

WRITE! POEMS, STORIES...! SOMETHING!!! Where has my mind gone now?! It's lost I tell you! LOST! *runs off crying and mumbling to curl up in a corner*


----------



## Corvis

Awww! Man! Christmas is in a few days and I haven't bought anything for my family yet. There's going to be nothing left!


----------



## Turin

Don't worry, I haven't bought anything yet either. 

Unrant: I'm finally getting away from this place and flying out to Texas today for Christmas. After Christmas we're driving to New Mexico and snowboarding for 2 days.

Rant: I'm not going to be home for new years eve.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rant: Everyone in my whole entire family is CRAZY, and we're all crammed together, along with our two big dogs and two cats and my aunt and my grandmother and whatever relatives show up (which they do, at regular intervals), in my grandmother's house for an indefinite amount of time because we do not _have_ a house--they sold our old one while I was gone, and didn't find a new one to buy before they closed on the house, and still haven't found a new one, because things keep coming up whenever we make an offer (most recently the peope whose house we'd like to buy couldn't get a loan to buy another and therefore cannot move out). And all of our Christmas traditions have been thrown up in the air and the majority of our belongings are in storage, and did I mention that everyone is CRAZY? I'm pretty sure that my mom and my sister are about to start eating each other, and I keep considering strangling my other sister with her braid...

At least we love each other, right?

On the plus side, all of my gifts were purchased more than a month ago while I was gone, and are now all wrapped, and on Monday I'm going to hang out with some good friends of mine all day, and in the spring I'm going to be a bridesmaid, which means I'll get to wear a spiffy dress and have an excuse to buy some insanely awesome heels. Also I borrowed _Firefly_ from some fabulous friends of mine. 

And I have twenty-four hours to write a short story. The concept is, mostly, solid in my head, but I'm not sure how to get it all down. I'll just have to sit down and do it.


----------



## e.Blackstar

One of me friends got me a pressy (a good one!) and I didn't get him anything. ****.


----------



## yhwh1st

I just want to scream and cry at the same time!!!! My wallet was stolen just last Tue!!! I lost EVERYTHING! Even my ID (which just happens to have my SSN on it)  Perhaps I should explain that last part. All military dependent ID cards have the dependent's SSN and the sponser's SSN on it. *runs off crying: "I'm going to be the victom of identity theft!!!"*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Divine bovine, Meg's back! I hope it's for a good long while, m'dear! The forum's been lacking without you!

Poor dear. *hug* I lost my wallet a few months ago too...not fun, not fun at all.


----------



## yhwh1st

Weeeeeell... *glances down sheepishly* I actually popped on on somebody's computer.  Things are starting to settle down around here though, so I might see what I can do about getting on once a week (at least)

Edit: love your sig dear! haha! my sister types like that!


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: I'm taking a history class over winter term at community college right now while I'm on break.. and it is really intense (it's a 3 credit course crammed into a month). I won't go into all the details, but I felt like complaining about it, just because I'm supposed to be having a break after my crazy fall semester at college, but I'm spending all my time doing work for this class.. but I suppose it's my own fault since I signed myself up for it, so I really shouldn't be complaining.. oh well..


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm pretty p!$$3d off with my boss. She's THE most annoying woman I've ever met.

And there's no danger of her ever seeing this because I don't think she watches movies with a plotline more complicated than "See Spot run. See Spot catch ball. See Spot lose ball. See Spot find ball again. See Spot lick boy's face. The End." Let ALONE read.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

So here I am... Minding my own business... when...






Alright... So nothing really happened, but I had to.  Sometimes you just have to, ya know?    

After all, I'm only a little sick...


----------



## Turin

Rant: I'm sick of school, everything sucks.
I just watched The Truman Show and realized how much that really could be my life. 
"Its been a while" by Staind pretty much describes my life word for word. 

Rant: I almost got arrested the weekend before last. Don't think I'll go into details on that one. 
Unrant: I didn't get arrested the weekend before last.


----------



## Niirewen

Rant: Spring semester just started on Monday, but I feel like I've been back for so much longer. I miss my dogs a lot. I also miss not having to eat cafeteria food every day. I miss my friends back home. But mostly I'm not used to having classes again, and schoolwork is once again taking over my life.

Oh yes, the main reason I was ranting is because I am taking chemistry this semester. I hate chemistry. My high school teacher was insane and I will forever be afraid of chemistry.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!  STUPID THING ANYWAY! 

I was chatting with a friend when the program not only quite but then wouldn't let me get back in for a good ten or so minutes and when it _did_ let me back on everyone was gone! 

I'm going to go cry in my corner now...


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm new at this, but here goes:

That stupid crazy frog is annoying me! It isn't even a frog! It's a purple toad looking thing, that reckons it's hilarious to run away from police making idiotic noises to music. Then there's the fact that people think he's funny and cute! He wears no pants, the sick freak. I hope it dies a horrible and painful death, because it deserves to. Seriously, that is the most annoying song I have ever heard, and people have it as their ringtone. WHY??? I think that shows a supreme sign of stupidity! And now he has that annoying remix of that other song, with the same things! Rip his not-frog head off! I hear the songs too much!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*has a D in her English class*
I'm dead meat, seriously.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*out of context* A "d"! In english? That must have been hard to do.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I got an F on the study guide, and a 0 on the sonnets.  

NOT COOL.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I have another one:

Why is it that when they give the 'M' rated warnings, they sometimes go "may contain some coarse language" or "may contain adult themes". That annoys me, because they would have had to have seen it to know whether or not it had to be M! May contain? It either does, or it doesn't, it isn't just some special once off!


----------



## Niirewen

I hate chemistry! It's bad enough that I'm taking it this semester, but I have to take it next semester too! I thought I was finished with chemistry after high school! And I have a huge exam tomorrow..


----------



## Noldor_returned

Now you've got me started...
I hate science!!! Fullstop, period, the end and any other ending word you can think of. Why do they teach us stuff we don't want to learn? I mean, have of it is useless, half is useful and the other half I hate. I don't want to learn it, and would rather spend the time actually doing something I wanted to learn about, like history or drama or computers. Then we have all these assignments that we have to choose the topic for, conduct an experiment on, and then I finally choose a topic, and I have to DEEPEN IT!!! What more could I have done for the crazy thing??? YAAAHH!!! I hate the subject. I think it should die a horrible and painful death, like throw it off a cliff, then shoot it several hundred times then drown it and after that run it over with a steam roller. And having crazy teachers who don't know what they're talking about doesn't help either!!!! I HATE SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

WAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH I HAVE A WEEK AND A HALF LEFT TO COSTUME AN ENTIRE SHOW! 

...A SHOW WITH A BIG CAST!

And this week is spring break. Which means everyone is going home. Which means everyone is not in the costume shop working their rears off. I'm taking a bunch of stuff home with me, as are a couple of other people, but it's really stressful to realize that I won't be able to be on top of everything for the next week--it's vital that these things get done, and there's every chance in the world that they won't. And there will still be a ton of stuff waiting for us when we get back next week. 

But on the other hand, thank God for spring break--I want to see my family's new house, and sleep for more than four or five hours, and hold a cat, and hang out with my friends, since we actually live near them now! and read something fluffy.


----------



## Noldor_returned

How'd that production go btw? Anyway, this has been a long time coming...

I HATE COCKROACHES! They are so creepy and are almost invincible, it's like they can't ever die out. And I have been having my own private war with them.

A few weeks ago, I was sitting in Drama, when all of a sudden this baby roach came onto my shirt, which I didn't know about. Somebody said, "hey, roachman," and I was like WHAT?!?! I had cockie on my shirt! So I yanked my top off and didn't put it back on until the roach was dead, and no longer on my clothing.

Then, just the other day, a big one was on my shirt and I did the same trick, out in public on a picnic with my family and Majimaune's. I don't think anyone else saw me, but you never know. Garrr...they really reallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreallyreally annoy me. I kill them whenever I have the chance.


----------



## yhwh1st

'Roaches 'roaches 'roaches! I'm a Navy brat and my folks like to tell me about the house we lived in when I was born. It was in Fairfield, Ca. Military housing (what else?) a place called Rosavelt Terrace. Here's a little hint as to what this is about. My mom called it _Roach_avelt Terrace. I'm not kidding. That place was _infested_ with roaches. And instead of bombing all the houses at once, the military would just do one house at a time. So, the roaches would just scurry from one house to the next and never die. My parents finally got fed up when they found a roach in my crib. We moved shortly thereafter.


----------



## Goldberry344

Real Life Rant:

At my school, girls like to be stressed during finals. So they stay in the library for days at a time and DONT SHOWER. Therefore they smell while I am trying to study.

Don't you think that one can take time out of their final paper writing time and shower? its not THAT time consuming, really.


----------



## YayGollum

I muchly agree but am still a bit skeptical. Are you certain that they just never showered, to begin with, and you are just now noticing because you happen to be stressing just enough to keep yourself stuck in an apparently stuffy library with several of them for longer than you are used to? oh well.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Finals finals finals. 
Gah.


----------



## Goldberry344

e.Blackstar said:


> Finals finals finals.
> Gah.




seriously, the fact that i had finals deserves its own real life ranting. Smelly chicks is like beating a wounded puppy, the wounded puppy being me.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm home for the summer. 

The new house is smaller, and I have to share a room with my fourteen year old sister. 

I need a job badly. 

Last semester sucked. I had a breakdown, gained ten pounds, and got a B. 

Bleh.


----------



## Daranavo

PFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT!!!!

All this whining, I WISH I was back in school and had finals!!!!!!!!! 

Wait until you are out there and discover REAL pressure!

*Has no spit left otherwise he would add another pfft*


----------



## Rhiannon

Good thing you're not bitter about it


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!

Anyway...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I don't even know why I'm here... I just am and you can all just put up with it for as long as it takes you to read this. Otherwise, stop now and go do something else. 

*headdeskdeskdesk* I can't think, don't feel like reading, can't sleep well, don't have enough time to crash...

And I've been trying to write and really want to write for a few days now but I can't get anything down. No.. Scratch that. I can't even think of anything clearly enough nor for long enough to be put down. 

I need a vacation! I only wish I could... More likely then not, it'll only end up being an in home down time day instead of the week(s) of wandering that call me. 

*AAAAAAAAAAAH!* *kicks the wall* *runs away to curl up somewhere else*


----------



## YayGollum

The feeling is understandable, even though mine usually goes along the lines of ---> I have plenty of cool ideas and even time to write them down but none of the energy to transfer them to paper. Can't find a good secretary that can appreciate me enough to help me out, either. *sniff*  Also, sorry about this, but, at least for my more Tolkien type stories ---> I read all of the Tolkien type stuffs that I could find already. I have moved on. I stick around this place due to loyalty, at least at the moment. I plan on rereading Tolkien type stuffs once every other as well as newer interest has been given its own full attention, so, as soon as that happens, you people will probably get a lot of new and crazy ideas out of me. *runs away*


----------



## Turin

Relationships suck... or rather, the relationship I'm in sucks but I can't get out of it without hurting her and myself... 

On the other hand, I can drive now, which makes things a whole lot easier. Gas money is hard to come by.

School starts next monday! AAAARGHH!! thats way to early. I have to go to Illinois for the remainder of this week which sucks... 

Well thats about it without going into too much detail.. Life sucks for more reasons than I mentioned.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah. Man, not many people have heard of this most probably, but I'm doing Tournament of Minds, which is basically designed to test relationships and send 7 people beyond stressed. What happens is you are givne a problem, which you have to solve over 6 weeks. In the six weeks, you have to write a script for your solution, make props and costumes and keep up with all school work. Unfortunately, people lose a lot of sleep, and so thye begin yelling at each other. I'm sort of stuck holding the team together, and there's another 3 1/2 weeks to go. Add to this all the school work of two School Certificate subjects, SRC involvement. So I'm stressing out, and once this is over I've got about 6 weeks to study for School Certificate History and Geography, then it's straight into Captaincy elections. That is non-compulsory, but no-o0ne in the school would believe it if I didn't run. And I want to.


----------



## Saucy

new RANT; its 2:34 in the morning. and the world seems dead. this forum seems dead, all the forums i frequent, my messenger list, my household. dead dead dead!!! i am dismayed by this because iam lonely, unable to sleep and have 1 hour and 40 minutes left of my all-night-a-thon.
Iam rediscovering myself through the magic of boredom.


----------



## YayGollum

My last visit to this thread was a while ago. oh well. Greetings, all. You know what's evil. You probably have a few ideas. One that you might have jumped on yet is my current home. The evil Florida and its sickeningly nice residents. Argh, yo. First of all, it's too hot. Is not now still the winter time? Maybe we're into spring, but I was definitely over here in the winter time, wearing t-shirts and sweating. Unnatural. More annoyingly, though, the humans here. So full of disgusting sunshine. Always being polite. Smiling. Ick. You can't trust them! Sure, a few could be genuinely nice, for some reason, but how could you believe that they're all as nice as they seem? This state raises my paranoid hackles.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, Yay, you know what you have to do--kill them! KILL THEM ALL!

I hate school. Hate it hate it hate it, sick of it, want it to die. Except for Creative Writing and Modern Fantasy. They're okay. 

Also my car died on me, which is bad, because I live off campus and I have to rely on my roommates from transportation, which is inconvenient.


----------



## YayGollum

*gasp!* Murder is not the way of the Outcast! I shall merely mutter about their annoying habitses. No large deal. They can be entertaining, every now as well as then. I must remain hopeful that they will follow my example.  

As to school, I am no expert on the horrifying problems at your school, Rhiannon person, but, sure, school is evil, except for the parts of it that I liked.  My Ethics class was probably my favorite, mostly because a lot of class time went to free discussions.  

As to transportation, Garn. My overly generous aunt as well as uncle in the evil Florida are getting me to practice driving. I have never had the desire or need for a car of my own, but they insist that getting one of the expensive things is somehow important. oh well. Whee! <--- said while breaking the law by going past the speed limit, just because it's fun.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I hope you didn't write that while driving...which brings me onto my point...

Australian driving laws suck. Or, they will suck from the first of July. Currently, Learner drivers have to only do 50 hours and one year of practise. But, the accursed people who think that this isn't enough have decided to increase the hours up to 120! That's one hour every three days, which is possible, but having to pay for driving lessons and petrol is not good, so why they can't just leave it at 100 hours even? I doubt whether from an additional 50 hours, an extra 20 on top of that will make much difference.

The reason behind it is that there have been too many P-Plate crashes and teen deaths on roads. This may be true, but if the laws were kept all these fools that drive and race their lives away will eventually be eliminated. Sure, it's cruel, but it's their choice to drive so fast and illegally. And I don't see how this will prevent the number of accidents. Sure, you'll be more experienced, but drivers are more cautious of Learners, so having more of us driving around could make a bad situation worse.

In case you were wondering, my b'day is in August, which will be when I gain my L's (hopefully).


----------



## YayGollum

Unrant ---> Well, at last, after two years of attempting to get the thing, I have obtained my dream job. All must go out as well as celebrate in my honor. If you didn't already read it, it's the job of the unit secretary, ward clerk, health unit coordinator, or whatever else they might call the thing where you live. Very fun. I don't understand humans who don't love hospitals. And it's a twelve hour shift in two ICUs at the same time, so I will have plenty to keep me busy. I have been beaming for no apparent reason ever since I got hired, creeping everyone out.


----------



## Wolfshead

YayGollum said:


> Unrant ---> Well, at last, after two years of attempting to get the thing, I have obtained my dream job. All must go out as well as celebrate in my honor. If you didn't already read it, it's the job of the unit secretary, ward clerk, health unit coordinator, or whatever else they might call the thing where you live. Very fun. I don't understand humans who don't love hospitals. And it's a twelve hour shift in two ICUs at the same time, so I will have plenty to keep me busy. I have been beaming for no apparent reason ever since I got hired, creeping everyone out.


Well done, Yay. Doesn't sound like my kind of thing, but as they say, find a job you love and you won't work a day in your life. Something we should all aspire to!


----------



## chrysophalax

Huge congratulations, hatchling! Too bad I had to hear about it here, rather than firsthand though...*grumble* Which hospital and which units??


----------



## YayGollum

Ah, I deserve little praise for such a minor accomplishment. Much higher goals should easily be expected of me, of course. Anyways, I very unfortunately didn't get the job that I was looking for (a Post Anesthesia Care Unit at Lee Memorial Hospital  ) and ended up with some Coronary/Medical Intensive Care Units at a place called Southwest Regional Hospital. It shall be challenging and, therefore, very entertaining. Twelve hour shifts, my favorite, since I'll only have to work for a few days a week, then get to sleep in and have fun with doing nothing on days off. Mostly night shift, which gets me extra money. The two units are on different floors, which means that I'll still get plenty of exercise running up and down stairs the whole time.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

YayGollum said:


> ...I don't understand humans who don't love hospitals.



Hospitals are no place for sick people! The rise in medical costs has actually forced a change in basic hospital architecture: Now they put the finance office right next to the recovery room...

Barley


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. As a Unit Secretary, that's not my fault, yo. sorry about that. *hides* 

Anyways, my Rant ---> I have shuddered at the friendliness of Floridians plenty of times before, but it is only now that I have a Nemesis that embodies it! *gasp!*  Sure, I informed everyone to rush out and celebrate my hiring, but I am still technically in training, and mostly under this Nemesis. They probably stuck me with this guy because he's seen as so sickeningly nice. Argh. I am getting better at all of my little responsibilities, haven't had much in the way of complaints except for one thing from this one dude. ---> I have been informed that I have an attitude problem which makes me unfit for the job, in his opinion. Ick. This dude has been called sickeningly sweet (a quote) even by fellow Floridians. So, in order to get past this horrible bit of training where I would merely be working nights away from this evil, I shall have to attempt to be a horrible liar. Lots of wasting time with silly little conversational formalities. You people should know that I am delightfully anti-social. I care about professionalism before friendliness. I am never deliberately curt or rude or anything, besides maybe a bit of sarcasm. oh well. Toss me some advice, you fellow The Tolkien Forum Dot Com humans.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yay, if you're about to say something you shouldn't, don't! Now onto my rant...

Why is every demographic group complaining about not being treated properly or fairly? Sure racism exists and I have no problem with that and that sort of thing, but when people take it too far or blow it out of proportion, it really gets up my nose. All those people who want to sue for people over 50 years ago calling a CHILD'S SONG Baa Baa Black Sheep, get a life. If you looked at everyone else, there are people who have it worse off than you. What would you use the money for? Personal gain? Why not donate it to people WHO REALLY NEED IT? THE WORLD DOES NOT OWE YOU ANYTHING!

And thanks to Barley for bringing my attention to the fact this problem does not lie in just humans. Animal cruelty is everywhere or so they say. People who feed their dog chicken bones WHEN THEY DIDN'T KNOW ARE A MENACE TO SOCIETY! Get outta here! People who feed their dog chicken bones it's wrong, but then when all these protestors complain about dogs eating chocolate it's so annoying. Look, if it takes a year or two off their life, does it really matter? And since when is it their problem anyway? If the owner cared, they would ask their vet or find out. LET OTHER PEOPLE RUN THEIR LIVES WITHOUT GIVING YOUR TWO CENTS WORTH! EVERYBODY IS SO DAMNED DEPENDANT MY GENERATION WILL NOT SURVIVE! Nobody knows how to do stuff. Well, some do, but not many. I'm not kidding. Some of my friends, who are over 15, do not make or pack their own lunch. WHEN WILL THEY LEARN? EVERYBODY IS BABIED IN CASE THEY CAN BE SUED OR SOMETHING BAD HAPPENS! JUST CARE LESS ABOUT THE NOT SO IMPORTANT ASPECTS OF LIFE! CARE MORE ABOUT GOOD THINGS!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I can't belive the only way for me to get on here while away from the elder's place of residence is to fork over anywhere from 2 to 5+ hard earned bucks an hour for online time! 

AND I'M WILLING TO PAY IT!!! 

I _need_ a laptop!


----------



## Noldor_returned

I don't know if I've posted in here about my Maths teacher, but I'm just about ready to kill her. I missed the basics to parabolas, and then she tried to explain it and she couldn't. So I'm sitting there not undertsanding anything and she moves my girlfriend who was next to me doing nothing wrong. The one of my other friends moves next to me and 20 seconds later he is also moved, and he did nothing as well.

So later, she asks why I wasn't doing any work and my answer, "I don't get it. You didn't explain it properly." This was probably a mistake on my part. She tried to explain again. After looking at diagrams in the damned textbook I got it, without the stupid moles help. But after she knew I still didn't grasp it from her explanation, she asked me to go through it on a more complex one. WHY!!!

Let me give you an example of her explanation, as best I can: y=x(x-4). You have to substitute the x with a number so that y equals zero. So let's try zero. How does that work yes good *writes 0 above the first x*. Or what about 4? Does that work? Yes okay *writes 4 above the second x*.

At this point I am lost and I start asking why there were different numbers for x. And she starts saying 3 and -3 are different numbers and I'm like I know but HOW CAN 4 AND 0 BE THE SAME? So she continues on about the threes and I'm fuming YELLING BACK NO YOURE NOT LISTENING LOOK THERE YOU WROTE DIFFERENT NUMBERS ABOVE THE X's!!!! So she rubs out my evidence and says, "Just pay attention."

I almost lost it. I just sat there, and had to take all her stuff, while she moved everyone else and told me to learn from her when I have never done that.

Did I forget to mention that about a month ago I was moved from the back corner to the front corner where I couldn't see the board properly in an attempt to get me to do more work. Two lessons later I was moved to the other back corner, and a week later moved to my original position. HOW IS ANY OF THAT USEFUL?!!!!! I'm about ready to walk out....GAHAHAHHAHAHAGGG


----------



## YayGollum

Huh. Well, it sounds as if you know how to do the stuff, at least from the book. Her teaching method ---> Annoy them so much that they do their own research so that she won't have to waste as much time on some kid who skipped a few classes.  As for the moving you around stuff, I don't know. Maybe you're just too annoying, and she feels as if keeping you focused on her annoying you will keep you from messing with other students during her class time. I was never too sociable, so I wouldn't know much about that.

My Unrant ---> Ah. I, with very few video games and zero systems with games to be found anywhere but the internet, just had a craving for some old video game music (my main reason for buying any video game. I guess that a good story and entertaining characters would be next. Gameplay? What do I care?) and checked around for a bit. Yay for this internet place and people who somehow stick that music into their computers! Reminiscence. *marches off with old video game music humming*


----------



## YayGollum

Hm. Well, greetings, YayGollum person. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so! Ah, so delightfully anti-social! Anyways, a Rant --->

Nasssty holidays! Is that why this place is not so busy, at the moment? Sure, there are humans in countries that don't celebrate the holiday that is currently going on over here, but I have happened upon some humans in this country that enjoy paying attention to other country's holidays, for some reason. As if we didn't have enough of the things to dodge. Or is it that Transformers movie that everyone but myself is off watching? *sniff* I hope that it's horrible!


----------



## Maeglin

I've heard that it is absolutely horrendous. That doesn't mean I won't go see it anyway, if only to relive some childhood moments.


----------



## YayGollum

Absolutely horrendous? Dang. And I wasn't even bumping into anyone with reservations. oh well. I didn't really want it to be horrible. I put one of the little rolling eyed dudes! And I know someone who is planning to see it before I'm planning to see it. If that person informs me that it's horrible, I probably won't see it. I understand that the stories get changed around a lot. I'd merely be hoping for loyalty to the old personalities.

Also, an edit, mostly because of an Unrant ---> Okay, so, holidays are evil and annoying, except for the part where other humans are crazily as well as uncharacteristically generous with things like food <--- *written with a happily full stomach*


----------



## chrysophalax

*snarl* Tired of needing surgery on my rapidly failing joints. *snarl*

As to your above post, Yay, I'm going to see Transformers Sat. night, so if you're not going before that, I'll give you a quick review. *is jealous because you probably got some of Gus's cooking* Lucky!


----------



## Noldor_returned

From what I've heard people say it's great, although I can't confirm that as I haven't seen it yet. Also, I would just like to point out that this thread has reached, in terms of pages, one gross, to use the Hobbit-term. That's a lot of ranting people.


----------



## yhwh1st

Araaaah!  I got written up yesterday at work for forgetting to have a customer sign a credit card receipt! Sure it's not good, but it's not the end of the world either! All that sig on that slip of paper signifies is that the store is _guarenteed_ their money. If there's no sig it doesn't mean they won't get their money! It's not like I did that on purpose either! And it was just the one time too! I don't like my job anyway and am looking for something else, but I like to think I still try hard to do a good job! I think I can honestly say that I try my hardest at everything I do. 

My boss has been in a bad mood lately, most likely, because so many people keep quitting. Gee, I wonder why? I've been there since Feb and a total of five, plus one almost, have left. 

Oh, oh, this gets even better! She called me in to work early (giving me a half-hour's notice!) to receive my write up and didn't want me to clock in! That's illegal! The company could have a _huge_ law suit on their hands from that. Fortunately for her I anticipated her and clocked in before she asked that of me. If corporate found out about this it wouldn't surprise me if she got fired. I'm not one who would do that but I've never had much respect for her anyway. She is only 22 and is very immature as an 'adult'. (Nothing against 22 year olds, but most people who I have met are not very mature at that age and should not be in a position of authority where it is easy to abuse that authority.) In all honesty, the only respect I have for her is the respect due to her as my manager. I have no respect for her as _*a*_ manager, just as *my* manager. Does that make sense?

Can you understand now why I am so infuriated? *fumes* 

*wanders off in search of Looney Tunes in hopes of being cheered up*


----------



## yhwh1st

YayGollum started this thread and I think it's fun to remember where we started. Here's his first rant.


YayGollum said:


> I believe it. So does high school. So does high school people telling you to get into a college.


 
Or here's another one of the first few.



YayGollum said:


> Which is always cool. Anyways, I gots me a rant. Poor Smeagol. Now that he's out of school, his evil mom is making him get a job. He wants to stay home all day and watch TV!  oh well.


----------



## YayGollum

Argh. Humans always employing their YayGollum summons! Greetings. I wouldn't know if I ever mentioned this in this thread before, but oh well. ---> When I made my first Guild Of Outcasts at some other website, I came up with a few threads to populate it. This was the only one that remained a constant. My original Guild Of Outcasts eventually moved to some other website. The Real Life Rantings thread is the only one that is still used, pretty much.  When I made up the sister branch at this place, I figured that this thread would be found useful again. It seems to be the only thread to have survived the deletion of the Guild Of Outcasts. Garn, yo. This idea for a thread was merely an afterthought. What about my Middle Earth Outcasts thread or my The Place For Misunderstood Artists Who Are So Misunderstood That Even The Other Misunderstood Artists Misunderstand Them threadses? oh well.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I think that last option as a thread title works, but only in the way it doesn't. Too many people wouldn't post just because they didn't understand what it was about.

Hmm I believe I have mentioned somewhere in this thread about my abysmal maths teacher. Well one of the last topics we did was parabolas, and we finally had a test on it today. So of course half of us didn't know it because the teacher of course, can't teach. I tried learning it myself, but it didn't get me anywhere. Anyway, the point is about 2/3 of the class didn't know what they were doing and so failed. I got 6/14 right...the lowest mark was 3...the highest was 12. And just to make matters worse, there was YET ANOTHER LETTER SENT HOME OVER HOLIDAYS!!! I was extremely annoyed at this as we'd been given some holiday homework already.

Don't believe she can't teach? We're doing surface area and volume. Out of 4 questions done as a class she's gotten 2/4 correct and we're on 4/4. One she didn't know what she was doing, so myself and a friend set to work working out the answer. And surprise surprise, we cracked it before her. Somebody tell me that we don't need a _teacher_.


----------



## yhwh1st

*Why?! Why?! Why?!*

AAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I AM SO FRUSTRATED WITH MY DAD RIGHT NOW! I MEAN, SIS AND I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN CLOSE TO MUCH OF HIS FAMILY, IT DOESN'T EVEN REALLY SEEM AS IF THEY _REALLY_ CARE IF WE'RE AT FAMILY GATHERINGS EITHER! AND FOR HIM TO GIVE US *HUGE* GUILT TRIPS JUST BECAUSE HE DOESN'T GET WHAT HE WANTS! MAKING MY SISTER FEEL HORRIBLE FOR TELLING HIM SHE'S NOT COMFORTABLE AROUND HIS FAMILY BECAUSE THEY IGNORE HER...IS...I....ARRRRRAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!    

(thank you YayGollum. I feel a little better.)


----------



## YayGollum

As a matter of course, yhwh1st person. As for family troubles, I have no problems with merely forgetting about them.

A Rant as well as an Unrant ---> Okay, so I finally broke down and bought myself a Nintendo Revolution (also called Wiis, but I prefer the old name). Who cares? So what? I'm still an evil miser. It's not my fault. One of my old roommates bought one when they first came out and eventually persuaded me to play this one game on it. She moved away before I had a chance to finish the game, though. For a while, I said, "No large deal. Mayhaps I shall rent the system as well as the game, merely to get the thing finished." 

I forgot about it, but when a craving to finish the game arrived, I called some rental type places and found that they no longer rent video game systems. How long has that been going on? I remember renting a Nintendo Sixty-Four, at one point, I believe. oh well. I shrugged and uttered, "Oh, okay. I do not require that particular video game. I have others on my old PlayStation One. Those can satisfy me, if ever I feel like playing a video game." But, after playing the few PlayStation One games that I own, the craving came back with a previously unknown intensity. 

With my evil miserliness, I took to prowling the game stores that I knew of. Glaring at the sought-after game, but mostly at the empty shelves where the system to play it on should have been. I may have mentioned a passing interest in the product to a few of my more internet savvy relatives, as well as the desire to learn how to order the thing via such mysterious lanes, but mayhaps my hints were too subtle, my desire too guarded. oh well. 

After much growling and whimpering, I finally began calling game stores, merely to find that they were no longer ordering or reserving the things for anybody. First arrived, first placated, I guess. And myself, with zero game stores within walking distance (or a car)! I got the thing, though, when somebody suggested calling some store I had never heard of. That place had it. I am now playing the game. It's cool. But ---> Garn! What shall I do once it's over? Miserliness is good! I'll have little use for the thing, when I'm done. oh well.


----------



## yhwh1st

YayGollum said:


> As a matter of course, yhwh1st person. As for family troubles, I have no problems with merely forgetting about them.


Ah. But this is something that is brought to mind every time I see or talk to my dad. And he calls all the time. It's one of those things that seems to never be very far from my mind. Grrr! Don't get me wrong. I Love my dad more than I can ever say. I'm just so angry and frustrated with him anymore. You have no idea how sad that makes me.


----------



## YayGollum

Argh, yo. Roommates. I've had awesome and horrible ones before. Here is the current rant: Had one for a while, got along well enough. He decided that we should move into a bigger and nicer place with three rooms, after a while. Not so that we'd pay less by finding a third person. He just wanted a prettier place. I merely look for a roof, but I went along with his idea because I am made out of mellow. He assured me that we'd be able to find a third roommate easily, since the place was so nice looking. 

Some annoying episode with some other roommate later, we got another. He was much quieter and seemed at least halfway decent, but I guess he found a better place or something and decided to leave. He attempted to hand my crazy roommate what rent money he owed for the time he'd stayed, but the guy got mad, picked up the other guy's computer, and threw it at him. I was at work at the time. I guess the guy dodged the computer, but it and a door got broken, and my roomate was tossed in jail. 

He's been in there for a while now, and I am getting tired of paying all of this money for a place that's too big for myself. That guy isn't getting out of jail anytime soon (there were other things that he was wanted for, I guess). I am looking idly at other places to live, but I'm kind of on a lease that'll keep me here for nine more months. I suppose that I should look for another roommate. The crazy one is on the lease as well, and I wouldn't know how to get him off of it. Ideally, I'd get out of this lease and move out of this horrible state of Florida.


----------



## Echo

If you have an understanding landlord, you might be able to get the crazy roommate removed, at his cost and not yours. Also, breaking a lease, depending on what state you live in, can be easy or hard. I broke a lease at an apartment (I lived there by myself, so there was no one staying on at the place) and wasn't charged a dime. But I think that's unusual. In any event, though, you're not without options. Just be glad you weren't home at the time!


----------



## YayGollum

My landlady does seem quite nice. I'd be more worried about that crazy roommate coming after me for revenge. Towards getting out of the lease myself, from what I have seen, it would be easiest if I could find some people who'd like to move in as I move out. The landlady just needs to be making money off of the place. Of course, that doesn't work for the horrible as well as evilly self-centered and anti-social sorts.  But oh well. 

I've been working for a year at this place, so I should look decent towards most places that'd be hiring for my position. But! ---> Would I have to commit to some cool city and move there and get a place and everything, then hope for the best on lots of interviews over there... Or! ---> Are there such things as interviews over the phone? That would be fairly awesome, but I would think that the face-to-face sorts are more likely to work.


----------



## Echo

There are such things as phone interviews. I have done them before, and I know of people being hired just by their resume, references, and a phone interview. It's not unheard of.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Today I am in a terrible state. 

One of our closest friends is dying from TWO kinds of cancer. We are going to be celebrating his birthday in a few days. 

My wife is suffering from mysterious and severe pelvic pain, and we don't know why. We'll be seeing the doctor in a few days, and I just hope her medical coverage will suffice to solve the problem.

I snapped a tendon in my finger, had surgery, and will need therapy to recover its use to whatever degree might be possible.

There's more, but that's enough for one rant. 

Barley


----------



## YayGollum

Go for another, then. Which finger is messed up? The ring finger of your least used hand seems like the best one. And how was the birthday party? Or has it not happened yet? I would think that it would be an especially good party. 

My own rant: Well, I talked at my landlady, and I was correct. I gots to find out where humans congregate and attempt to advertise my place to them. I don't have to worry about my roommate. Now, who knows where all of the great hospitals with tiny one bedroom apartments, great restaurants, libraries, and at least one bookstore within walking distance are? Or at least all of that stuff but without the within walking distance part, but with a decent bus system instead? I'm looking at Washington. Not only because it has always seemed like a cool place, but also because it is very far away.


----------



## chrysophalax

Actually, hatchling, you can apply to most hospitals on their website where they'll ask you to fill out a resume. After that, they usually decide on a personal interview after they weed out all the undesirables.

Wow, Barley, what a string of bad luck! I certainly hope you had a good hand surgeon, that tendon stuff can be very tricky. As to your wife, as you know it could be a myriad of things but I'm glad you're not some of those people who think it'll all "just go away". Think positive!


----------



## YayGollum

A continuance: My landlady has annoyed me. She said that she'd find out about dealing with getting my jailed roommate out of the lease. She called back and was only able to tell me that, no, I am not allowed to throw his stuff out. She recommends that I put it in storage or hand it to some of his relatives or something, then stay here and find new roommates. Sure, while those are options, she didn't find the information I asked for. I wanted to know how I could get out of here as soon as possible. I wouldn't be able to do that if my roommate is still on the lease. 

She told me that he signed some alias of his on the lease, but she's not sure if that counts or not, and that I would have to deal with it in some court. Sure, I can understand why she would wish to stay out of problems which could be dealt with merely by her tenants, but I informed her that I wouldn't be able to live here for much longer. Seems like she should know what to do about getting rid of someone who can't pay his rent. She says that she'll call me back. 

My options now seem to be staying here, trying to pay all of the bills by myself, calling the jail to see when my roommate might come back, if he doesn't, I'll just have to stay here and look for roommates, either lying to them about the sort of person who might come back from jail at any moment or telling the truth and having most people decline the offer of having such a person for a roommate, if he does come back, I'll have to deal with his craziness and lack of money for all kinds of things again and will still have to look for other roommates to pick up slack. 

Or! ---> I put his stuff in storage or hand it over to somebody who knows him, I advertise this condo out and get someone to take over my lease, and I move to some tiny and cheap place in some more habitable state with no hurricanes coming for me. But for that, my landlady would have to get that other roommate off of the lease. Why would I deal with court type things? That stuff is expensive and time consuming. *sigh* 

I am sitting around, hoping for good news from my landlady. If none arrives, what is my plan? Staying here until the money runs out is what she wants me to do, apparently. Or, at least, finding some new roommate to help me out. One who won't mind living with the other one when he ever gets back. Or, most preferably but still quite unlikely, finding two people who wouldn't mind dealing with the guy while I run away. How's about I just wait for her to call me back with whatever information she's got, and if it isn't so great, I'll tell her that I can pay for one more month, then I won't be able to afford it anymore. She'd prepare herself for finding new tenants, I'd prepare myself for finding a better place, and I guess that she'll have to deal directly with the problem of my roommate.  oh well.


----------



## chrysophalax

http://www.floridapirg.org/edfund/renters-rights-handbook

Check this out, Yay...it might give you someplace to start from. Also, my advice would be to get hold of your roomie's friends/family/anyone who knows him and get his stuff out. Then call a local legal aid counselor (they're free) and see what needs to happen to get him to sign off on the lease. Thereafter, if you have to stay there, check out your next roomie thoroughly!


----------



## Persephone

I'm sick of my life...


----------



## YayGollum

Sick of life? But life is that which doles out opportunities! A sickness is a problem to be solved! Solving problems is a pleasant distraction! Yay for the joy of yet another intelligent solution! <--- The statement once the goal is reached. No? oh well.

Unrant ---> After almost a month up in this new place, I've only gotten one interview. They told me that my references said all kinds of nice things, that they'd like to hire me, that they have a need for unit secretaries, but the budget has no room for more. This could be a lie. I am not sure. I shall keep trying. In the meantime, though, I have lots of time off for checking out the decent restaurants in the area. I just had me some good potatoes. *pats belly*


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Sick of life? But life is that which doles out opportunities! A sickness is a problem to be solved! Solving problems is a pleasant distraction! Yay for the joy of yet another intelligent solution! <--- The statement once the goal is reached. No? oh well.



ha ha ha. Doles out opportunities, ha? Hmmm... I'm waiting for mine. So far, all that I have are problems. Solving problems would be easier if there were actual solutions or options that I could choose from. Here, right now, I have neither, and so I hate life.

But, hooray for the Internet and imaginary friends that I can mingle and play with. 





YayGollum said:


> Unrant ---> After almost a month up in this new place, I've only gotten one interview. They told me that my references said all kinds of nice things, that they'd like to hire me, that they have a need for unit secretaries, but the budget has no room for more. This could be a lie. I am not sure. I shall keep trying. In the meantime, though, I have lots of time off for checking out the decent restaurants in the area. I just had me some good potatoes. *pats belly*



What kind of potatoes? How were they cooked? I love potatoes, too, baked with lots of garlic and herbs. Yummm...


----------



## YayGollum

They were composed primarily of awesome. The menu didn't advertise specifics. They were boiled, smashed, then combined with the powers of garlic and pepper. A wonderful texture. They left plenty of lumps and skin in there. I hate it when they puree the things. I usually add my own pepper, but these people knew what they were doing, so I left it alone. 

Towards Ranting, though, I'm not imaginary. You are, most likely. *eyes dart about suspiciously* Well, at least I know that the Firawyn person isn't imaginary.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> They were composed primarily of awesome. The menu didn't advertise specifics. They were boiled, smashed, then combined with the powers of garlic and pepper. A wonderful texture. They left plenty of lumps and skin in there. I hate it when they puree the things. I usually add my own pepper, but these people knew what they were doing, so I left it alone.



WOW!  I love them potatoes! With skins! I also hate the puree stuff. Tastes like baby food. I love stuff that I can bite into. Those tatters sounded awesome. Good for you!



YayGollum said:


> Towards Ranting, though, I'm not imaginary. You are, most likely. *eyes dart about suspiciously* Well, at least I know that the Firawyn person isn't imaginary.



You sound imaginary, do you know that? Even when we're chatting, you sound EXACTLY the way you type-which is scary sometimes. I'm wondering if you act like that in real life--guess I'll have to ask Fir for the details. 

I not imaginary. You have heard me more than once, T.


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, but the government! It possesses technology that I do not comprehend! Probably stuff that they've even kept out of the science fiction novels and films! You know, they are good buddies with the lizard men who live under Earth's crust. Those gray aliens are lies. Hm. But why would they wish to deceive me? Why attempt (but fail!) to make me think that the Narya lady (and probably the others, too) is real? To distract me from something else? *quickly logs off*


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Yes, but the government! It possesses technology that I do not comprehend! Probably stuff that they've even kept out of the science fiction novels and films! You know, they are good buddies with the lizard men who live under Earth's crust. Those gray aliens are lies. Hm. But why would they wish to deceive me? Why attempt (but fail!) to make me think that the Narya lady (and probably the others, too) is real? To distract me from something else? *quickly logs off*



Why is it always about lizards? Don't you think that the cockroaches infesting the planet could very well be aliens? It seems impossible to completely erase them from the planet, which means they are smarter than we think they are.

And I am real. Just too poor to travel.


----------



## YayGollum

*notices that he is still here* Dang. oh well. What? I like lizards. And something that's been hanging out under our feet for a while is more interesting than aliens. Anyways, if cockroaches are aliens, then what are lobsters? Merely arthropods that happen to be quite similar to some super intelligent insectoid aliens? Or should we be more focused on the lobsters hiding out in the ocean, where they hold their grand councils? Cockroaches would merely be the spies? Argh, distraction. You wouldn't travel even if you had the money. You've got relatives to tend to. Ugh. Or would you have to bring them all along?


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> *notices that he is still here* Dang. oh well. What? I like lizards. And something that's been hanging out under our feet for a while is more interesting than aliens. Anyways, if cockroaches are aliens, then what are lobsters? Merely arthropods that happen to be quite similar to some super intelligent insectoid aliens? Or should we be more focused on the lobsters hiding out in the ocean, where they hold their grand councils? Cockroaches would merely be the spies? Argh, distraction. You wouldn't travel even if you had the money. You've got relatives to tend to. Ugh. Or would you have to bring them all along?



Lobsters holding grand councils? ROTFLOL! Well, okay, I'll admit that they do look like something spawned from Saturn, but using annoying insects like roaches as spies isn't exactly smart. They get swatted the second someone spots them. I swat them several times until every tissue and limb has disintegrated from their hideous carcasses. 

As for the traveling, I would travel if I _Had _the means to ... if only to see that you are a real person and if you really speak this way in real life ... but yes, I would love to see places outside of this small, typhoon-ridden country. I want to see Florence, Athens, Ireland, and the Swiss alps which I heard are no longer that snowy thanks to global warming.

I don't have to bring all the relatives with me. Maybe just the monster.

But, oh well, RANT MODE ON: I don't have that luxury! RANT MODE OFF.

Then again, there are millions of people who can't afford water or food, so, I'm still good.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah, so you prove my point! Cockroaches are not especially intelligent. Lobsters don't seem especially intelligent, either. But still. There could be some alien overlord of the ilk of Ender's Formics that's merely absorbing all kinds of information from the things before they are swatted or boiled and served with potatoes.

I made a rant came full circle. 

Anyways, if you had all kinds of crazy money, wouldn't it make more sense to just have someone bottle the air from the location and mail it to you, along with some famous chef of the region, that you might savor its flavors? What more do you need? But for humans that you're looking for, yes, it is best to speak in real life.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Ah, so you prove my point! Cockroaches are not especially intelligent. Lobsters don't seem especially intelligent, either. But still. There could be some alien overlord of the ilk of Ender's Formics that's merely absorbing all kinds of information from the things before they are swatted or boiled and served with potatoes.



Potatoes with roaches? hmmm....






YayGollum said:


> Anyways, if you had all kinds of crazy money, wouldn't it make more sense to just have someone bottle the air from the location and mail it to you, along with some famous chef of the region, that you might savor its flavors? What more do you need? But for humans that you're looking for, yes, it is best to speak in real life.



Okay, this one didn't make sense... but then again... oh, nevermind!


----------



## YayGollum

I meant swatting cockroaches and boiling and serving lobsters with potatoes, but oh well. And towards the other thing, what? The point was that you'd just be wasting your time by visiting all kinds of places, if you could just have the air bottled and the food made by chefs who know what they're doing. Unless there are other things that you're looking for in a visit. What else is there? Sights? There are pictures on the internet already. I guess that the aura of a place is difficult to pick up from a picture. *reminisces on the aura of New Orleans* Am I writing funny? I am kind of sleepy. Yes, I write just as I speak. The Firawyn person would vouch for that, mayhaps. To do otherwise is dishonest.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> I meant swatting cockroaches and boiling and serving lobsters with potatoes, but oh well.



Oh! Okay. Sorry about that. You had me grossed out with the cockroach and potatoes thing. Blech! Lobsters will go well with anything-especially cold beer. Yummmm!



YayGollum said:


> And towards the other thing, what? The point was that you'd just be wasting your time by visiting all kinds of places, if you could just have the air bottled and the food made by chefs who know what they're doing. Unless there are other things that you're looking for in a visit. What else is there? Sights? There are pictures on the internet already. I guess that the aura of a place is difficult to pick up from a picture. *reminisces on the aura of New Orleans* Am I writing funny? I am kind of sleepy. Yes, I write just as I speak. The Firawyn person would vouch for that, mayhaps. To do otherwise is dishonest.




lol! I want to actually see-with my own eyes. Pictures can be photoshopped and nothing compares to the actual experience of BEING there. I'm not really into food that much, but seeing and being there and just being AWAY from this place for a while so that I can actually miss it would be good.


----------



## Persephone

I hate backstabbers.

People who have nothing to do but talk about other people behind their backs are demons. Plus, if they appear friendly in front of you, and suddenly very friendly towards you, you should really think about what they had done to you because they did something really bad and they feel guilty about it that's why they are extra nice and friendly.

If I could blast them with my laser vision I would. But someone would wonder about the brain matter on the floor.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*What's a boy to do?*

I hate being reminded of stuff. I have a trial exam in two days and my teacher for that subject was my mentor, and he passed away a few months ago. So, I want to do my best.

But how do I do that when a month ago the girl I was with for over a year broke up with me? And then tonight she sends me a msg saying good luck take care? And so I'm trying to get past my feelings in an attempt to do my best, and then when I'm doing alright I get that stupid msg and everything resurfaces! WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO? I don't want these feelings anymore!

Just to make it even more complex, four of my best friends reckon I'm better off without her, and so even if there was a chance of us getting back together I don't think I could because I would lose those friendships. So basically all my feelings are useless!

This isn't even the main issue! MY TRIAL IS IN 34 1/2 hours! I'm basically ready but now I have lost the ability to focus. SO WHAT AM I TO DO?


----------



## Illuin

> by Noldor_returned
> _This isn't even the main issue! MY TRIAL IS IN 34 1/2 hours! I'm basically ready but now I have lost the ability to focus. SO WHAT AM I TO DO?_


 
Be as a Vulcan....completely shed emotion during that brief time period (I am being entirely serious; I've been there). 



Don't feel too bad, my property taxes are now $8,400.00 a year. No need to elaborate here .


----------



## chrysophalax

To a certain extent, you're right, NR. You're feelings ARE useless. At this time they can only hinder you. Don't think about your teacher, your friends, none of that. Just focus on what you know has to be done and do it. Cut yourself off from any external distractions for the next day or so, whatever it takes to achieve the desired outcome.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*In Which NR loses a friend...*

Well my trial is now over, and it went fine, I'm quite happy with it all.

But, in other aspects, the girl I was talking about is now willing to talk to me face to face and it doesn't bother me. BUT...

The guy who went out with her before me now has done stuff I can never forgive him for. The story is:

They went out, didn't last long. Me and girl (aka "X") got together, and were together for 1 year. Before we started going out, I talked to this guy first who encouraged me to ask her out and I made sure he was fine cos we've been friends for about 9 years. Anyway he was and all were happy...

Until two weeks later when he had a massive cry about it, saying all this stuff which was harsh and stupid and so **** and he got really annoyed. That was annoying...but he got over it.

Anyway, after me and X broke up I told him cos we were good friends, and today (after my trial) I find out that he hit on her while he knew I still loved her, and he swore two of my best friends to secrecy about it. WHY COULDN'T HE HAVE THE DECENCY TO TALK TO ME ABOUT IT? He was so damned angry when X and I got together despite encouraging it, and now he goes and does what he didn't want me to do in the first place! STUPID HIPOCRITE!!!! WAY TO BACKSTAB YOUR OLDEST FRIEND! That guy has now lost almost every friend he has because he's so weak and puny and an imbecile!!! I was the person who hes been friends with longest and NOW IM GONE! YOU ABSOLUTE WEAK LOSER WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!?!!!111


----------



## Persephone

*Re: In Which NR loses a friend...*



Noldor_returned said:


> Well my trial is now over, and it went fine, I'm quite happy with it all.
> 
> But, in other aspects, the girl I was talking about is now willing to talk to me face to face and it doesn't bother me. BUT...
> 
> The guy who went out with her before me now has done stuff I can never forgive him for. The story is:
> 
> They went out, didn't last long. Me and girl (aka "X") got together, and were together for 1 year. Before we started going out, I talked to this guy first who encouraged me to ask her out and I made sure he was fine cos we've been friends for about 9 years. Anyway he was and all were happy...
> 
> Until two weeks later when he had a massive cry about it, saying all this stuff which was harsh and stupid and so **** and he got really annoyed. That was annoying...but he got over it.
> 
> Anyway, after me and X broke up I told him cos we were good friends, and today (after my trial) I find out that he hit on her while he knew I still loved her, and he swore two of my best friends to secrecy about it. WHY COULDN'T HE HAVE THE DECENCY TO TALK TO ME ABOUT IT? He was so damned angry when X and I got together despite encouraging it, and now he goes and does what he didn't want me to do in the first place! STUPID HIPOCRITE!!!! WAY TO BACKSTAB YOUR OLDEST FRIEND! That guy has now lost almost every friend he has because he's so weak and puny and an imbecile!!! I was the person who hes been friends with longest and NOW IM GONE! YOU ABSOLUTE WEAK LOSER WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!?!!!111




I can tell you are angry... and probably need a drink of water before you spontaneously combust.

There are people who do that, NR. The best revenge is to live a good life. Remember that. I knew a person once who was sold to their manager by the one person her parents entrusted her to. She got raped by that no good SOB and this person who sold her didn't even apologize. She even took half the money the manager gave to the girl for her to shut up about the rape thing. Well, now, this person is separated from her husband, and she's in a deep lurch, while the girl, though she's not doing really great at the moment, had a better life even after that tragic event.

Don't worry. Nasty people get their commuppins.


----------



## YayGollum

Hm. Spontaneous human combustion. That is totally my dream death. While surrounded by my enemies. Sure, it isn't as if I'm going to explode and take them with me, but they'll be splattered with me. Maybe I'll take a while to wash out. And I'll be on the news for a while as the newest example of the rare demise.


----------



## e.Blackstar

My girlfriend dumped me because her ex moved back into town the same week I moved away. 

And even though I'm glad to finally be out of my parents' house and living on my own, I'm 150 miles away from most of my friends.


----------



## chrysophalax

In my view, with the odd exception here and there, people are disappointing and are much better as a little snack than as companions.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Hm. Spontaneous human combustion. That is totally my dream death. While surrounded by my enemies. Sure, it isn't as if I'm going to explode and take them with me, but they'll be splattered with me. Maybe I'll take a while to wash out. And I'll be on the news for a while as the newest example of the rare demise.




Always the optimist. I should've known. Other people might find it flattering to have a bit of you on them, Yay. Who knows--perhaps you'd become the next fashion trend, ey? What do you think?


----------



## Illuin

> by chrysophalax
> _In my view, with the odd exception here and there, people are disappointing and are much better as a little snack than as companions._


 

As Spock would say; AGREED!


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> As Spock would say; AGREED!



Ugh! Carnivores!

There are humans on the board, for cryin' out loud.

*Thanks Eru she's a Hobbit*

Elves make tastier dishes--they are constantly cleaning themselves. They are the healthier choice.


----------



## Mike

My turn...

One of my friend's who I've been sharing writings with sent an email the day before yesterday that she's not interested in anything other than friendship, meaning she has the notion that I've been hitting on her all this time. I wasn't interested in anything besides friendship either, but this officially has made things extremely ackward between us, and I feel I might have lost another friendship due to yet another stupid misunderstanding. Now I officially feel terrible.


----------



## Persephone

Mike said:


> My turn...
> 
> One of my friend's who I've been sharing writings with sent an email the day before yesterday that she's not interested in anything other than friendship, meaning she has the notion that I've been hitting on her all this time. I wasn't interested in anything besides friendship either, but this officially has made things extremely ackward between us, and I feel I might have lost another friendship due to yet another stupid misunderstanding. Now I officially feel terrible.




Ahhh... this one RINGS A VERY BITTER BELL.

I know how that feels, Mike. I've been accused of trying to steal someone's Fiance too, and what's sad, was the guy thought I was interested in him romantically. I was actually interested in someone else at the time and thanks to the distance between us, it wasn't going to happen, but we remain friends. I didn't know I was giving the same impression to this other guy.

Let it blow over. Eventually, things will straighten themselves out. What you can do for the meantime is try to look for another person who can take her place and knows you want nothing more than friendship. **hint*hint**


----------



## Mike

Situation resolved. We've come to an understanding, apparently, and she sent me another one of her pieces today for critique.

A close one, though. I've been friends with this person for four years (we went to High School together) and would have hated for our friendship to end this way.



> What you can do for the meantime is try to look for another person who can take her place and knows you want nothing more than friendship. **hint*hint**


 
Hey, you're still up on my crit list, don't need to nudge me about it.


----------



## Persephone

Mike said:


> Situation resolved. We've come to an understanding, apparently, and she sent me another one of her pieces today for critique.
> 
> A close one, though. I've been friends with this person for four years (we went to High School together) and would have hated for our friendship to end this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you're still up on my crit list, don't need to nudge me about it.




I wasn't nudging **tries to look contrite**


----------



## e.Blackstar

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
There is a Nightwish concert in Chicago on the 6th. I was going to go with two of my good friends, then meet up with some folk from this very forum. A good time would be had by all.

Now, the money was going to be a little bit of a problem, but I could have pulled it off.
BUT I WORK THAT WEEKEND.
And there's no one else to take my shifts. NO ONE.
LAEKFzkjzsegmfKHJ GJGJBRGDFBV ZFDFJGNJHMGFDRDFdifgyyjksrjhsgdzkthkudzgfjskhdsfgzjksdhzfgtkdkdjzhdgrjkfh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persephone

right now I feel like I'm between the devil and the deep blue sea.


----------



## YayGollum

Between really interesting conversation and really good food?


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Between really interesting conversation and really good food?



Nope... just in a place and time where NOTHING EVER WORKS. I wanna disappear sometimes.


----------



## Firawyn

Hummm, this thread is growing on me...and when occation dictates...

Why the heck does Tucson not have any decent drainage systems!?!?!

I almost had a panic attack last night when my car started to float in the middle of the street, due to 45 minutes of heavy rain! Falsh flood my arse! If they know that happens (they do because all over the city there are signs that warn what areas are most prone to flooding) why the frick don't they make better drainage systems!?! 

I was just driving along, minding my own, when I see an oncoming car's headlights go under water, and by the time I could stop my car, I saw that there were bloddy waves in the street! This was a main road guys! And that particular road did not have "flood warning" signs! I'm not kidding. It was like driving through a river! My boyfriend was in the car with me and I was like "uh, hun, should my feet be six inches in water?" and he said "nope, that would be a bad sign!"

So my car is soaked. My nerves are wrecked. And I'm super freakin mad about the city of Tucson's drainage systems!


----------



## chrysophalax

I've been in that same situation in both FL and SC, Fir. I can completely empathise. Have you experienced the tarantulas and scorpions yet?


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _I was just driving along, minding my own, when I see an oncoming car's headlights go under water, and by the time I could stop my car, I saw that there were bloddy waves in the street! This was a main road guys! And that particular road did not have "flood warning" signs! I'm not kidding. It was like driving through a river! My boyfriend was in the car with me and I was like "uh, hun, should my feet be six inches in water?" and he said "nope, that would be a bad sign!"_


 


Yikes; that’s not good. I am personally very uneasy about the relentless onslaught of tornado warnings Long Island has been getting every other day. I’ve lived here for 28 of my 40 years; and as far as (up until now) Long Island having tornados, it is akin to winning the lottery; it just doesn‘t happen (until this year). And it’s every other day. It’s been very disruptive to everyone as far as work is concerned; and we folk from this place who aren’t used to this are a tad shaken. I was watching weather.com and had to immediately warn my Mom who is 35 miles from me (she didn't know it was coming). My Aunt was visiting, and they actually ended up under a bookshelf in the basement. And this has been going on for at least 5 weeks. This is very atypical of Long Island weather. Tornados are about as rare as Mithril here on the Island. This is a clip of a waterspout about 3-4 miles from my Mom's house (not filmed by Mom....she was hiding ) about 3 weeks ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-4dieL7gnM


----------



## Firawyn

@ Crys, 

No, havn't seen either. However, I hope it stays that way, as I am no fan of bugs, especially spiders. And Ants. Hate Ants. That story involves a colony of red fire ants completly covering my lets all the way up to my knees before I noticed... I'm got no problem with reptiles or rodents of any kind, but bugs...

@ Illuin, 

Tornados in Long Island? Are you serious? Wow, that it odd. I'm a native east coaster myself, I no that there are not usually tornados in that area...makes me think of a movie...have you ever seen _The Day After Tomorrow_? Very good movie, one of my favorites...but in that movie they get tornados in Los Angeles...


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _However, I hope it stays that way, as I am no fan of bugs_


 
I lived in Naples Florida for two years (very close to Yay’s former abode); and hated those creepy Palmetto Bugs (enormous cockroach type things). I think my cat used to think they were mice; because I would see him running around like a maniac; and then I would hear: "*crunch-crunch-crunch*". I guess they were like lobster tails to him.


----------



## chrysophalax

No way! Illuin, I grew up in Ft. Myers! Ah, but you probably lived in Naples after I left in 1978. I completely agree about the darn roaches, especially living out Daniels Rd. before the airport was built. It was all cypress swamp and dirt roads, not my kinda place really...


----------



## Illuin

> by chrysophalax
> _No way! Illuin, I grew up in Ft. Myers! Ah, but you probably lived in Naples after I left in 1978._




Ha! I lived there from July of 1987 till December of 1989. I worked on a golf course (free tee times every day ) called Bonita Bay. Have many memorable moments (well, not very "memorable" actually ) at Fort Myers Beach.


----------



## Firawyn

Ha! I worked at a Golf Course as well. 

Click here. I was the "beer *****"...without the beer because Penn is in a dry township!  Well there was beer, people could bring it. We just couldn't sell it. I sold soda and crackers...and chocolate...and I got free beer from drunk golfers. Nice times.


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Ha! I worked at a Golf Course as well._ _I was the "beer *****"...without the beer because Penn is in a dry township!  Well there was beer, people could bring it. We just couldn't sell it. I sold soda and crackers...and chocolate...and I got free beer from drunk golfers. Nice times. _


 
That is hilarious. Small world indeed. Now that I look back; the term "nice times"(as you put it) can't begin to describe it. They were absolutely glorious times!


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> Hummm, this thread is growing on me...and when occation dictates...
> 
> Why the heck does Tucson not have any decent drainage systems!?!?!
> 
> I almost had a panic attack last night when my car started to float in the middle of the street, due to 45 minutes of heavy rain! Falsh flood my arse! If they know that happens (they do because all over the city there are signs that warn what areas are most prone to flooding) why the frick don't they make better drainage systems!?!
> 
> I was just driving along, minding my own, when I see an oncoming car's headlights go under water, and by the time I could stop my car, I saw that there were bloddy waves in the street! This was a main road guys! And that particular road did not have "flood warning" signs! I'm not kidding. It was like driving through a river! My boyfriend was in the car with me and I was like "uh, hun, should my feet be six inches in water?" and he said "nope, that would be a bad sign!"
> 
> So my car is soaked. My nerves are wrecked. And I'm super freakin mad about the city of Tucson's drainage systems!




This thing happens in Manila EVERY YEAR that street children actually look forward to it. They have an instant swimming pool filled with rat-goo, and poop, and all sorts of bacteria, virus, and fungi. Hooray!


----------



## baragund

Narya said:


> This thing happens in Manila EVERY YEAR that street children actually look forward to it. They have an instant swimming pool filled with rat-goo, and poop, and all sorts of bacteria, virus, and fungi. Hooray!



Yeah, you know you're in for it when the cockroaches start swarming out the sink and bathtub drains...


----------



## Firawyn

Narya said:


> This thing happens in Manila EVERY YEAR that street children actually look forward to it. They have an instant swimming pool filled with rat-goo, and poop, and all sorts of bacteria, virus, and fungi. Hooray!



Ah yes...kids will be kids, won't they?

@ Illuin, 

Yes, I stand corrected, they were amazing time. My favorite memory of working there was in my first couple weeks of employment. There were two big groups playing, one of which was a bunch of middle age men who brought not only enough beer to sink a ship, but weed on top of it. The other group were out-of-town women, almost all of which were Lesbians. I, being bisexual, had the time of my life, flirting my arse off (I was single at the time). That weekend I make probably $400 in tips alone...mind you most weekends I was lucky to make $40 in a weekend. 

I didn't even tell the ladies that I was queer...they guessed, and confronted me about it. I remember like it was yesterday - the one lady, Brenda, I had had a chance to talk to a bit, and the next time I ran into her (after circling the golf course), she was whispering to another lady, and that lady turns to me and says "So, Brenda tells us you're one of the family."

I was stunned, but knew what she meant. They pinned me as queer right off the bat, and I was still most of the way in the closet at the time! 

Oh, very good times indeed!


----------



## e.Blackstar

I'm so far away from what used to be home that my former best friends don't care about me anymore, they've gotten completely wrapped up in their own lives. Even though I don't blame them for moving on with uni and everything, I miss them fiercely and they don't bother to call me.


----------



## Firawyn

You wouldn't be a Virgo by change would you...you sound very much like a Virgo...which I am, so I get. I'm sorry. It sucks when your freinds don't understand your passion in keeping connected with each other, no matter the distance. 

Fir-


----------



## e.Blackstar

Firawyn said:


> You wouldn't be a Virgo by change would you...you sound very much like a Virgo...which I am, so I get. I'm sorry. It sucks when your freinds don't understand your passion in keeping connected with each other, no matter the distance.
> 
> Fir-




Capricorn, actually.


----------



## Persephone

baragund said:


> Yeah, you know you're in for it when the cockroaches start swarming out the sink and bathtub drains...




When we were living near the North Harbor pier, I hated the rainy season because this was the time when the roaches would come in swarms! FLYING COCKROACHES EVERYWHERE! I hate Roaches! *cringe* 

Then we moved down south and though the roaches have greatly dimished since we were far from Manila city, we still have to deal with them occasionally, but not as bad as when we were living near the pier. That was like a nightmare!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Yes, I stand corrected, they were amazing time. My favorite memory of working there was in my first couple weeks of employment. That weekend I make probably $400 in tips alone...mind you most weekends I was lucky to make $40 in a weekend._


 
Ha! I was a bartender for 12 years. It “more than” paid my way through school. I also taught at a “bartenders school” while I was in school. It was an exact replica of a bar. Yet the bottles were filled with water and food coloring; to match the precise tint of the actual liquor. That was a fun job. Very professional, and serious. Taught the state laws, “tips certificate” and all. I worked in the Hamptons during the summers and used to make $900.00+ a night (especially at the Montauk Yacht Club). I served many-a-drinks to Billy Joel (live 3 miles from his house). Nice guy (drinks a lot ). Made more as a bartender than I do now as a teacher…go figure!


----------



## Firawyn

*gasps and tries not to sob*

You met Billy Joel? Illuin...you lucky bastard!! You have no idea how amazing that is.


----------



## Blerdie

I have a rant!

Love. It's supposed to be this glorious thing that sweeps you away. I didn't WANT to be swept away. I didn't NEED to be swept away. I was HAPPY BEING SINGLE! In fact due to circumstances beyond my control I was basically forced to be single. Then, this guy totally walks in and destroys my life as I had known it. He didn't even do it the proper knight in shining armour way-he became my FRIEND and I trusted him and got on really well. THEN WE GREW TO LOVE EACH OTHER!!! And it's fantastic, but we are BOTH ABOUT TO GO TO DIFFERENT universities!!!! What makes it worse is that my father (God bless him) wants me to start dating when I am twenty one! Three years away! And this guy (God bless him) says he will wait that long! (because he knows I wouldn't be happy without my parents blessing) 

So we decided to just be friends, but how can you be "just friends" with someone who you love? I am being pulled in two directions.
It's been a year, and its been amazing, but it's also be so hard. I DIDN'T WANT THIS TO HAPPEN NOW!!!! (now that it's happened though I don't think I could live without him)

I don't know what to do.


bah.


So that's my rant.

Thanks for reading. xx


----------



## Firawyn

Ah, the classic stars! Take a chill pill now, the world is not ending. 

My advice would be to just keep it "just friends", but at the same time remain open about your feelings beyond that. Three years is a long time, and people change alot between the ages of sixteen and twenty-one. I'm twenty, and I'm still trying to find myself. Don't get it so stuck in your mind that you're waiting for "him", and close other doors that may open as your life progresses. Keep your heart and mind open. If you close one or the other you'll be miserable...trust me on that one. Been there, done that, got very depressed.

Always,
Firawyn


----------



## YayGollum

Hm? It has been a while since I wrote this one ---> Love is bad. Heartache is, reportedly, the worst kind of ache, so why risk it? Am I the only one with the ability to learn from other people's mistakes?  Why is it so difficult to observe the insane amount of inconveniences people volunteer themselves for, at all stages of this mind-bogglingly dense endeavor? Argh! Ah, no offense. I understand talk about the chemicals in one person's brain being more prevalent than mine or something. But still. So many making these mistakes? There must be something wrong with me, then? No, that's just craziness. I'm the only correct one!


----------



## Aisteru

Ah, I, myself, am currently caught in a whirlwind of unintentional love. Two people who could not stand to be in the same room with the other somehow crossed paths and fell for one another. My advice would be to try to make the best of it. To fight it would only bring about mroe troubles; if it works, you will be that much happier, and if it doesn't, well, you're no worse than when you started.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Hm? It has been a while since I wrote this one ---> Love is bad. Heartache is, reportedly, the worst kind of ache, so why risk it? Am I the only one with the ability to learn from other people's mistakes?  Why is it so difficult to observe the insane amount of inconveniences people volunteer themselves for, at all stages of this mind-bogglingly dense endeavor? Argh! Ah, no offense. I understand talk about the chemicals in one person's brain being more prevalent than mine or something. But still. So many making these mistakes? There must be something wrong with me, then? No, that's just craziness. I'm the only correct one!




You know, as crazy as this might sound, I actually know someone like you. He, like you, was asexual... until lately. He actually fell in love with someone who didn't feel the same about him. He was devastated. I saw him crumble like a castle made of cards. It was horrible. I had to endure hearing him cry over the phone for 2 hours.

I was actually egging him to try falling in love even once and told him it was fun and that it was all for experience-sake. When he finally did, I kinda wished I never encouraged him to do anything of the sort.

So, you just continue with what works for you, T.


----------



## Firawyn

You know Yay, I have learned that pain and heartbreak are the best teachers. I don't know how you manage to efficently learn from others' mistakes, but in the general population, it doesn't work that way. 

Besides, I've also found that the only time I truly feel alive is when I'm feeling love, or feeling heartbreat. The middle zone is when your world seems so dull.


----------



## Blerdie

I admit I was being a slight drama queen (oh and I'm almost through seventeen, not sixteen  ) but is that not the purpose of a rant?

I have no intention of being more than friends at this stage (for goodness sake we're VERY young) however, it IS hard and I was bemoaning that fact. Fortunately I have fallen in love with a gentleman, who will not press me in any way. we have agreed that we are free to date others, while our attachment remains unofficial. I doubt however (having a classical/english major to get through) that I will be doing much of that. 


I agree there is much of life and the world to see-and yet-well, what will be will be.

Still love him though. 


Darn it.


----------



## Firawyn

Blerdie said:


> I have no intention of being more than friends at this stage (for goodness sake we're VERY young) however, it IS hard and I was bemoaning that fact. Fortunately I have fallen in love with a gentleman, who will not press me in any way. we have agreed that we are free to date others, while our attachment remains unofficial. I doubt however (having a classical/english major to get through) that I will be doing much of that.


 
"Good life choice." (as a dear friend of mine would say!) You seem like you both have good heads on your shoulders.

If you don't mind me asking, are you guys Christians?


----------



## YayGollum

Towards the Narya lady ---> Well, dang. I've only ever heard reports of other asexuals out there. Nobody likes my team.  Yes, I shall continue to do what works for myself, while wondering why it couldn't work for others.

Towards the Firawyn person ---> You truly feel alive during those times because they are stressful, causing blood to rush. Stress is horrible, and sickening to watch. Avoid the stuff. Don't jump into such situations. You're still alive in other situations, with the benefit of having a clearer head! Yay! No? Mayhaps my ginormous amount of self-centeredness assists me.  Hm. My papers for school were always the most fun as I was writing them in the hours before they were due. And work is much more fun when it's very busy. But those are good kinds of stress. 

Towards the Blerdie person ---> Ah. Sounds like one of those Un/Rant combos. What will be will be, though? Nothing you can do, you type?


----------



## Blerdie

YG: stress, is underrated. I enjoy being stressed-it's over the top however when I start suffering from insomnia . I am in the nicely stressed stage though-always on the go  As for being able to do nothing-well I could "deny my love" and break both our hearts, but as it is not killing us to wait and there is a chance that we can be together, I see no need to be quite so melodramatic  So i am able to do something, but I choose not to. 

(the only thing I seem incapable of doing is actually stopping my love for him and his love for me )

Firawyn: Yes, I am. Usually it takes people 48 hours to discover that, so well done. He is as well btw ><. And thank you


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Besides, I've also found that the only time I truly feel alive is when I'm feeling love, or feeling heartbreat. The middle zone is when your world seems so dull._


 



That’s quite a sincere (and honest) statement in my opinion. A word to the wise so to speak. Remember:

Walk on road, hm? Walk left side, safe. Walk right side, safe. Walk middle, sooner or later, you get the squish, just like grape.
Here, karate, same thing. Either you karate do "yes" or karate do "no." You karate do "_guess so";_ squish; just like grape. Understand?


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> That’s quite a sincere (and honest) statement in my opinion. A word to the wise so to speak. Remember:
> 
> Walk on road, hm? Walk left side, safe. Walk right side, safe. Walk middle, sooner or later, you get the squish, just like grape.
> Here, karate, same thing. Either you karate do "yes" or karate do "no." You karate do "_guess so";_ squish; just like grape. Understand?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Funny quote!

Sounds Chinese...


----------



## chrysophalax

Thats from one the Karate Kid movies, no doubt. I, personally hate stress and will do most anything to avoid it. 

As to love, when Shakespeare wrote "Tis better to have loved and lost thna never to have loved at all" Í dont know _what_ he was thinking! Im glad Im off the market!


----------



## Illuin

> by chrysophalax
> _As to love, when Shakespeare wrote "Tis better to have loved and lost thna never to have loved at all"_


 
I thought that was a quote from St. Augustine. Not sure that was Shakespeare (though I can't stomach the guy anyway, so I'm not sure).




> _Im glad Im off the market!_


----------



## Blerdie

Actually, you are both wrong, Tennyson wrote that in his Memoriam, . 
"I hold it true, whate'er befall;
I feel it, when I sorrow most;
'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all."


I must say I agree, how horrible NEVER to love! NEVER to feel anothers life more important that your own. I think that love is an important part of your development as a human being. The only qualm I have this time is the timeing 




​


----------



## chrysophalax

Ah, well...Tennysons another of my favourites, so it doesnt surprise me that I out the wrong guy down. Youll fit in well, here, Blerdie!


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> That’s quite a sincere (and honest) statement in my opinion. A word to the wise so to speak. Remember:
> 
> Walk on road, hm? Walk left side, safe. Walk right side, safe. Walk middle, sooner or later, you get the squish, just like grape.
> Here, karate, same thing. Either you karate do "yes" or karate do "no." You karate do "_guess so";_ squish; just like grape. Understand?


 
Thank you. I do try to be honest, especially with my feelings. 

And I'm with Chrys, that's gotta be Karate Kid. _Wax on, wax off, wax on, wax off._ Lol.


----------



## YayGollum

I have two rants. 

The first, after much sputtering in real life ---> How horrible never to love? How horrible, I type, to be blind! How horrible to think of some random other person's life as more important than your own? This sounds like selflessness is being promoted. Selfless? The absence of self? Zero? How does that make sense? Selflessness is craziness. Every man for himself! Love is an important part of your development as a human being? I'd figure clarity of mind to be a better development. 

The second, after much patience ---> Argh! Why is it that my awesome luck is always negated by someone else's horrible luck? I find money all the time. I'm one of the few who understand the concept of saving the stuff, apparently. Most humans that I meet, though, seem to have no clue what they're doing. The first few times that a roommate walks up to me and informs me of some monetary distress, I have no problem with just giving them money. I understand that I am not the easiest to get along with, so I figure that a favor here or there is useful. They insist on paying me back. Okay. The next few times are loans, though. Why is it that they have no problem with insisting on paying me back for gifts, but they get offended at an up front loan? And when the loans only seem to be getting larger, my next step is to stop handing money out and start looking for a new roommate. Anybody wish to move to a place called Rochester, New York? I can guarantee entertainment!


----------



## Blerdie

I'm going to ignore the first part of your splutterings as it sounds rather tounge in cheek

However:



YayGollum said:


> Love is an important part of your development as a human being? I'd figure clarity of mind to be a better development.


 
Did I say Love was the most IMPORTANT part of your development as a human being? No. Did I say it was more important or better than clarity of mind? No.

Am I going to say it now? Yes. 

*Love is the most important thing.* However when I say love i do NOT mean romantic love. I could love my best girl friend, love my father, etc etc, however the thing is that this love would teach me to put another before ones self. Yes, selflessness, which I believe shapes you into a person that can and should be admired. A 'better' person if you will.

(please note, when I say love I do NOT mean be a doormat. Love can be tough as well)

As for the money, I belive strongly into not getting into debt, but unfortunately I am in NZ and I think the US of A is a leetle bit too far away


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, fine. You win on that first part. I meant it as a, "Clarity of mind is a, like, way more important sort of thingy!"  Anyways, your meaning is that love is the most important thing because you view it as selfless, which gains you admiration? Sounds selfish, merely wishing for praise!  Somebody admiring me is actually kind of sickening. I figure that everyone should have the self-confidence to consider themselves all kinds of awesome, while others should be safely pitied, seen as potential, or just plain respected. But then, I am guessing that the selfish desire to be fawned over wasn't the goal.  Selfless equals better?  Hm. Nope. Still sounds crazy. Rejecting natural selfishness? Knowing what the sensible thing to do is, then choosing something the you figure makes you look better?


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _Somebody admiring me is actually kind of sickening_


 
I think that depends. When I played in the jazz band from 85-93, folks used to compliment me; and say things that made me feel uncomfortable; but I tend to do the same thing. I admire you for your writing skills. You are a very exciting story teller. It might be awkward for you to here these things (I’ve been there); but sometimes you just have to accept your gift without feeling guilty. Just go with the flow. As far as love; when it shows up; certainly don't fight it; that's another gift. I didn't go searching for Diane; it just happened.


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> I think that depends. When I played in the jazz band from 85-93, folks used to compliment me; and say things that made me feel uncomfortable; but I tend to do the same thing. I admire you for your writing skills. You are a very exciting story teller. It might be awkward for you to here these things (I’ve been there); but sometimes you just have to accept your gift without feeling guilty. Just go with the flow. As far as love; when it shows up; certainly don't fight it; that's another gift. I didn't go searching for Diane; it just happened.




You were in a jazz band? wow! 

As for other people admiring people, sometimes it gets annoying. I was a professional singer for 6 years, and people kept telling me I sounded great, that I was good enough to go international and all that BS! At first, it was nice to hear that people appreciated my efforts to sound better, but then after all that, no one - NONE OF THOSE WHO COMPLIMENTED ME - helped me with my career unless I slept with them! I mean, WHAT THE HECK? So, all the while, you was telling me I was good to get into my pants?

*Sigh*

Anyways, I know where Yay is coming from, and while I agree with you alls about the importance of Love and all, I will tell T -- you wait your turn. When it does happen, take it slow.


----------



## Illuin

> by Narya
> _NONE OF THOSE WHO COMPLIMENTED ME - helped me with my career unless I slept with them! _


 
I actually played in the band for 15 years; but we were peakin’ for about 6-7 years in San Francisco and Sacramento. But as far as being “helped” with my career; I wasn’t quite as fortunate .


----------



## YayGollum

When it happens? I shall hope for stubbornity to help me through it.  

Towards compliments, I don't get embarrassed. I've found that people don't like it when my natural reaction is to preen and agree, which is why I prefer those who would do the same, or who would then bring up the argument that they're still better than me, or something.  The compliments that don't seem sincere are easy to spot and ignore. Most just make me feel sorry for the person. I will quickly agree that, yes, I am awesome, but either of us could be much better! I can't admire myself, since I haven't reached perfection yet. I must point out the other person's mistake for premature compliments!


----------



## Blerdie

Meh, I didn't mean it that way! I meant that those who are selfless end up being the best role models etc. But I have been up too late and awake too early so needless to say my thoughts are percieved as jumbled as they are in my head.


But I still hold that to act in someone elses best interests even if it means harm to yourself is the best thing we can do in this life.


You were a professional singer Narya? I am currently humming and hawing whether to go down that track now...(I sing opera/classical). Why must the late teens/early twenties seem to be the years where you make your most important desicions??? I don't KNOW enough yet!


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _I must point out the other person's mistake for premature compliments!_


 
Well; whatever. I still enjoy your stories anyway. Compliments or not; just keep writing. Some of us enjoy reading them.


----------



## YayGollum

No large deal, Blerdie person. Other people's ways of thinking are as crazy sounding to myself as my stuff sounds to them, most likely.  To act in someone else's best interests even if it means harm to yourself is the best thing we can do in this life? By what means does one come to this conclusion? Harm to yourself is bad and could mean not being available to help someone else out when it makes more sense. Also, being all sickeningly selfless in front of them will only make them feel horrible. They know it's wrong, too.  

Also, Yay for operatic slash classical singers! 

Towards the Illuin person ---> And people should enjoy them, because they are made primarily of large gobs of pure awesome! I'm merely writing that only perfection is worthy of praise. Anything else should be met with, "Not too horrible. This stuff was good. This stuff was bad. When are you going to purge the bad?"


----------



## Persephone

Blerdie said:


> You were a professional singer Narya? I am currently humming and hawing whether to go down that track now...(I sing opera/classical). Why must the late teens/early twenties seem to be the years where you make your most important desicions??? I don't KNOW enough yet!



yeah! Actually had an album out, but the label dropped me a few months after it's release. *sigh*

I'm writing music again and I am going back to singing soon, Yay has been the only one here to hear my new song (and my singing voice) through my multiply site. I tried to invite other people but the link didn't work. I don't know how to make it work.

As for singing, if its what you think of when you wake up in the morning -- THEN YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE THE SINGER, Girl! You are a girl... right?

I made my decision to be a professional singer after college. I was 20. You're timing is perfect!


----------



## Firawyn

@ Narya, you could save everyone alot of pain and build a website for your band - I know you can do it!  

@ Yay, the money thing. Careful buddy, sounds like you are getting, what's the term? "Walked all over". Give them an inch, they take a mile. And question - if you are so finacially stable, why even have a roomate?


----------



## YayGollum

It is my dream to have a tiny as well as one bedroom apartment, of course, but I haven't found anyplace at least halfway decent enough or cheap enough to afford yet. Also, I have no job up here yet. It, uh, seemed like a good idea, when I left. But then, I had an even worse roommate at my last place. This guy wants hundreds, that guy took thousands.  Yes, I am too generous. Got it. Which is why I am looking for new roommates! I'll get a job soon, I'm sure. No problems.


----------



## Blerdie

Narya-Yes I am a girl , well I was the last time I checked . I do love singing a lot, but the first thing I think about in the morning is "WHY DO I SET THAT ALARM SO DARNED EARLY!" Then I think about what I have to do in the day. 

YayG-"blerdie person" sorry i laughed so much at that I couldn't read what else you had to say 


Blerdie person


----------



## Persephone

Blerdie said:


> Narya-Yes I am a girl , well I was the last time I checked . I do love singing a lot, but the first thing I think about in the morning is "WHY DO I SET THAT ALARM SO DARNED EARLY!" Then I think about what I have to do in the day.
> 
> YayG-"blerdie person" sorry i laughed so much at that I couldn't read what else you had to say
> 
> 
> Blerdie person




Oh... that is not even half of it, Blerdie...

- he talks like that by the way.


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah...you're "Narya Lady", I'm "That Crazy Firawyn Person"... 

We love you Yay!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Yes, we do; keeps us on our toes, that one.  Good luck finding a place/roommate, by the way, Yay. It's not an easy task. >.<

------------

My rant- I want to travel! I've got to stop spending money on this-and-that and start making enough that I can still pay rent while having plenty to stick away and use to escape one of these days! I've been working for two weeks now and I'll be getting my first check this week and if I spend it on 'stuff' again, I'll have a fit! I've never been bad about shopping, but all those stupid little things add up so much faster then you'd think! Even just the cost-of-living stuff is crazy for someone who hasn't had an income all summer! Can I live without spending anything more then bottom-line expenses? We're about to find out. I've had it with dreaming! Time goes by too fast! Time to kick myself into line and start getting somewhere for once! PRICES ARE MURDER!


----------



## chrysophalax

I'm either chrysophalax person or evil mom lady, so no worries, Blerdie!


----------



## Persephone

chrysophalax said:


> I'm either chrysophalax person or evil mom lady, so no worries, Blerdie!




lol! Honestly, Chrys, that broodling of yours is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## YayGollum

It is a matter of course. Anyways, an Unrant ---> I have been collecting many double-takes. I have been wearing my horns from this picture. ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=398&d=1021947010 Lots of people in cars slowing down to make sure. Lots of, "Dude, nice horns!" ("Of course.") "Dude, what's with the horns?" ("'Tis the season?") and, "Dude, where'd you get the horns?" ("They're from my mother's side.") I plan on wearing them for the entire month. Mayhaps I should do it for December, too, after cutting some holes in a Santa hat?


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _I have been collecting many double-takes. I have been wearing my horns from this picture._


 
Nice horns! By the way, who are the others in the picture? 




> by chrysophalax
> _I'm either chrysophalax person or evil mom lady_


 

Also, how long to I have to be here to receive an official YayGollum designation? He's been way to nice to me .


----------



## YayGollum

From left to right, there's some guy that was at one time my evil older sister's boyfriend or husband (might even still be. I don't know my evil older sister very well), my evil older sister (called Nildadari here, but she is not around), my evil mom lady (the chrysophalax person), carrying my shoulder dragon (Mad Max, turned into an ice drake character here, but hasn't gotten any R. P. G. time yet), myself, the only one gracious enough to identify himself, and my evil younger sister (calling herself something like Emerald_Took here, but she is also not around). I don't know the names of those shoulder griffins. Mad Max is great to take around malls. He likes to nip at the paws of children, though.

Towards obtaining your official YayGollum designation ---> Those other people are crazy. I usually add the superly neutral "person" after everybody's nameses, since I am fairly certain that the names they go by here are not their real names, and merely calling them that seems like a lie. When somebody tells me that they are actually female, I'll usually add a "lady" instead. Nobody calls me the YayGollum gentleman, though. *sniff*  The Firawyn person (do I usually call her crazy? Mayhaps she just keeps acting crazy?) doesn't get called a lady because she reminds me of someone who hated being called that. Ah, so, you don't get one. Unless you're planning on becoming a lady, I guess.


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> From left to right, there's some guy that was at one time my evil older sister's boyfriend or husband (might even still be. I don't know my evil older sister very well), my evil older sister (called Nildadari here, but she is not around), my evil mom lady (the chrysophalax person), carrying my shoulder dragon (Mad Max, turned into an ice drake character here, but hasn't gotten any R. P. G. time yet), myself, the only one gracious enough to identify himself, and my evil younger sister (calling herself something like Emerald_Took here, but she is also not around). I don't know the names of those shoulder griffins. Mad Max is great to take around malls. He likes to nip at the paws of children, though.
> 
> Towards obtaining your official YayGollum designation ---> Those other people are crazy. I usually add the superly neutral "person" after everybody's nameses, since I am fairly certain that the names they go by here are not their real names, and merely calling them that seems like a lie. When somebody tells me that they are actually female, I'll usually add a "lady" instead. Nobody calls me the YayGollum gentleman, though. *sniff*  The Firawyn person (do I usually call her crazy? Mayhaps she just keeps acting crazy?) doesn't get called a lady because she reminds me of someone who hated being called that. Ah, so, you don't get one. Unless you're planning on becoming a lady, I guess.




HAHAHA! What a crazy explanation on something that's already crazy to begin with. You should have had that title a long time ago = THE CRAZY YAYGOLLUM GUY = but it's too long to write. And no, you're too young to be given the title gentleman. I have _earned_ the title _Lady_ methinks. In a couple of years, and if you stop talking like that, maybe someone will actually address you as a gentleman. For now, you're Crazy boy, T, or the most appropriate one, Yay. 

Illuin, you were called the Illuin person many times, but who knows, now that you are RPGing with him, he'll call you something else real soon. 

...And so will we!


----------



## chrysophalax

I would definitely run with the Santa hat idea!  And, of course the horns are from my side! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Illuin

Are you guys really Mom and Son? Come on! For real? That is so cool. I wish my Mom (though I love her dearly; and she's quite a bit older) would RPG with me; that is great!


----------



## Gilthoniel

YayGollum said:


> Nobody calls me the YayGollum gentleman, though.


 
I am now going to refer to you as the wily YayGollum gentleman.. You shouldn't have to miss out because of your genius!


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> Are you guys really Mom and Son? Come on! For real? That is so cool. I wish my Mom (though I love her dearly; and she's quite a bit older) would RPG with me; that is great!



Yup they are...

I keep forgetting you're newer around here Illuin...you act like an old-timer.


----------



## Persephone

RANT: I don't understand why my brothers don't love us. They seem to have more love for other people than their family. I know that we haven't had a perfect life, but we did great as far as standards go. I just don't get why they give more importance to people who are only good to them when they;re on top of the world.

It makes me want to punch them in the face!


----------



## YayGollum

And I don't get why some people place more importance on those who happen to be related to them, than those who may have earned a better standing with them elsewise. Oh, they had a hand in raising you. Oh, you grew up together. So what? Why forgive one person for way more horrible things done, when you'd just get fed up with someone not in your family?


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> And I don't get why some people place more importance on those who happen to be related to them, than those who may have earned a better standing with them elsewise. Oh, they had a hand in raising you. Oh, you grew up together. So what? Why forgive one person for way more horrible things done, when you'd just get fed up with someone not in your family?




This is where culture comes in. Filipinos are more into family than Americans I think. Here, we are clannish-at least, I am. I grew up believing that my family is my fortress, even if I mess up my whole life, I can always come home to my Mama and Papa, and they will accept me and love me unconditionally. And I have made quite a mess of my life before, and I didn't even think twice. I came home and there they were, with open arms, no judgments.

My brothers know that, because when they're in trouble, they come home to Ma and Pa. But when things start looking up again, they forget about us. That's my gripe. I don't expect anyone outside our family to actually understand this, but I'm really, really angry right now.

_Added note: I also want to add that in the Philippines, kids are not obliged to leave their parent's house-ever. If they don't want to stay anymore, then that's fine, but as long as they want to stay with Mom and Dad, the kids aren't forced to get a place of their own. In many cases, even when they're married, the kids live with their parents until the parents die._


----------



## YayGollum

Well, why be clannish? Why get used to crutches? Anyways, is the gripe that the brothers are acting too American, distancing themselves too much from the clan, or that they most probably feel the same way you do, but they're just being a bit neglectful, at the moment? But then, you also mentioned that they are mostly caring about people who only seem to be taking advantage of them. That makes them stupid. I have heard that there is no cure. No doubt, you have already attempted to point out their behavior, and it didn't work. If so, what else is there to do but inform them that you told them so, when things get tougher?


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Well, why be clannish? Why get used to crutches? Anyways, is the gripe that the brothers are acting too American, distancing themselves too much from the clan, or that they most probably feel the same way you do, but they're just being a bit neglectful, at the moment? But then, you also mentioned that they are mostly caring about people who only seem to be taking advantage of them. That makes them stupid. I have heard that there is no cure. No doubt, you have already attempted to point out their behavior, and it didn't work. If so, what else is there to do but inform them that you told them so, when things get tougher?




Why be clannish? Why not? If it works, I'll try anything. Plus, I have tried to deviate from that and it didn't work for me. I used to think it was a disabling thing, too, but after I almost destroyed my own life (and believe me, I got very close to ending it) it was the clannish thing that got me thinking straight again and got me back to the right track. 

As for my brothers, they are being stupid and negligent on purpose, and what really ticks me is that they are only like that when things are looking up for them. But when things start looking bad, they come home, ask for help and be good for a time, until things look up again. Then they forget us and ignore their old, and ailing parents.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, Yay for knowing at least some reliable family members. Just don't think less of those who form clans out of non-family members. I don't see why blood being thicker than water should make horrible people any more reliable to their family members. Makes no sense. Anyways, your brothers would show up to help you out, if you asked for it, yes? No? I am unaware. If you aren't looking for their help at the moment, why worry about the evil people they deal with? That's their stupid business, which is the sort of thing to cause them trouble and get them to come back.  But okay. Sounds as if you wish for them to take time out of their busy and currently way more fun schedules to socialize with their family members. Hm. Am attempting to think up a way to defend your point of view.  It's unfair. Pure evil. They totally owe you! Um, I think that I am not the right person for this one. *hides*


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> Well, Yay for knowing at least some reliable family members. Just don't think less of those who form clans out of non-family members. I don't see why blood being thicker than water should make horrible people any more reliable to their family members. Makes no sense. Anyways, your brothers would show up to help you out, if you asked for it, yes? No? I am unaware. If you aren't looking for their help at the moment, why worry about the evil people they deal with? That's their stupid business, which is the sort of thing to cause them trouble and get them to come back.  But okay. Sounds as if you wish for them to take time out of their busy and currently way more fun schedules to socialize with their family members. Hm. Am attempting to think up a way to defend your point of view.  It's unfair. Pure evil. They totally owe you! Um, I think that I am not the right person for this one. *hides*




I know you're not since I know a lot about you (well, anyway, based on the stuff you've shared). It's not just the socialization, T. It's something else. Something that you will never fully understand. 

Yeah, but anyway, I'm still angry.

Have you seen the Disney Film, Lilo & Stitch? The situation here is similar to that. OHANA means family. Family means no one gets left behind or forgotten. Cheesy, but it's true... to us classic Filipino families anyway.


----------



## Firawyn

Narya said:


> I know you're not since I know a lot about you (well, anyway, based on the stuff you've shared). It's not just the socialization, T. It's something else. Something that you will never fully understand.
> 
> Yeah, but anyway, I'm still angry.
> 
> Have you seen the Disney Film, Lilo & Stitch? The situation here is similar to that. OHANA means family. Family means no one gets left behind or forgotten. Cheesy, but it's true... to us classic Filipino families anyway.


 
Narya,

I've seen Lilo & Stitch, and I do see where you're coming from...but sometimes families are so screwed up that being involved with them is more a risk to your sanity than anything else. Sometimes, it's not worth it. And some people arn't lucky enough to have normal families - with a mom and a dad and some brothers and sisters and neices and nephews, etc. I'm not one to judge, but from what I know about you (not much, looking forward to learning more), I think that "T" and I understand things much the same way...and that's something that you will very likely "never fully understand". 

Blood may be thicker than water, but mud is thicker than both. If you'd lived a life like mine or T's, you'd be less upset with your brothers... probably because you just wouldn't care.

Fir-


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> Narya,
> 
> I've seen Lilo & Stitch, and I do see where you're coming from...but sometimes families are so screwed up that being involved with them is more a risk to your sanity than anything else. Sometimes, it's not worth it. And some people arn't lucky enough to have normal families - with a mom and a dad and some brothers and sisters and neices and nephews, etc. I'm not one to judge, but from what I know about you (not much, looking forward to learning more), I think that "T" and I understand things much the same way...and that's something that you will very likely "never fully understand".
> 
> Blood may be thicker than water, but mud is thicker than both. If you'd lived a life like mine or T's, you'd be less upset with your brothers... probably because you just wouldn't care.
> 
> Fir-





I couldn't agree more. Well, I'm just gonna leave it up to time. Hopefully, things will sort themselves out.


----------



## Firawyn

Narya said:


> I couldn't agree more. Well, I'm just gonna leave it up to time. Hopefully, things will sort themselves out.


 
It usually does.


----------



## Illuin

Feeling cranky the past few days. I just put my house on the market, and I plan to leave NY and head for the mountains in Tennessee. I have found a "possible" nice home, and have some job invitations for some schools, but I feel sad. Just a few days ago, some dude in a white truck walked into my front yard with a posthole digger. Not knowing who the heck this guy was, I said to him; "Excuse me, can I help you with something"? He replied; "Oh, I’m just putting up the Realtor sign". Right then, my heart almost stopped, and the reality set in. I felt like I was going to throw up. Just feel very sad. And now with the market the way it is, who knows what is going to happen. Even though Chattanooga is great, I've gotten used to this place and have made many friends. Not exactly my usual chipper self lately.


----------



## Firawyn

Why are you moving, Illuin? Just ready for a change or something?


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Why are you moving, Illuin? Just ready for a change or something?_


 
Well, because the cost of living has become (as Spock would say) _“Not Logical_”. I have a 1,600 Sq. Ft home in an urban area (that is not so special) and I pay over $9,000.00 a year in property taxes alone. A house almost three times as big (4,400 Sq. Ft); with property twice the size (over an acre) in Chattanooga (a beautiful location) has property taxes that do not top $1700.00. Also, my salary would basically remain the same. Yes, of course…smart move; but I will miss my friends, and of course the closeness and intimacy of my home for so long. 

For example; I (and a few of my very talented friends) completely remodeled the basement. It’s not like a basement now; it’s the most beautiful part of the house. Between the game room and the living room, there was a wall. We all said that an awesome aquarium should split the rooms; and it was done. A beautiful 120 gallon reef aquarium separates the two rooms, and I can actually watch the HD TV from my office “through the aquarium” (the wall that split’s the rooms - quite an impressive effect). My whole dragon layout (remember Wesley Snipes giant history "Lionel train model" in _Murder at 1600_?). I have the same layout - but mine is a dragon forest - with many beautiful miniature dragons. How am I going to break down, transport, and re-assemble that? The whole scenario is finally becoming a reality; and I am upset. My eight cats that I love; and the five strays I have taken care of for years; what will happen to them; who will take care of them? Well, I'm a bit uneasy to say the least .


----------



## e.Blackstar

One of my best friends who I love and miss very much (haven't seen her in the two months since I moved) was supposed to come see me this weekend, but now her father may not let her!


----------



## Firawyn

At Illuin - love Spock, but logical is not always the right thing to do. *shrug* I wish you the best of luck in your ventures. 

At Blackstar - Ouch. I'm sorry. That bites.


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Quit my job this morning, said forever I would hold my head up high"

Couldn't work and study at the same time... simply not enough time for both, so I did quit my job. Now I'm forced to live with my mother and her boyfriend and call my father for money... Life's so good when you live alone... listening to Metallica- Fade to Black at the moment, playing and singing along with Hetfield... Anyway, hope I have enough time to study now


----------



## Eledhwen

Illuin, you have made something beautiful where you are; do you not believe you can make something beautiful in Chattanooga too? Sometimes an artist must sell a painting to live; but it leaves him free to contemplate a fresh canvas.

You will make new friends, but you will not lose your old ones. You won't see them very often; but the new friends will fill the gaps between the visits of (and to) the old.


----------



## Noldor_returned

That's a really good analogy/metaphor. I too hate change and am dreading the moment when my school life is over, but yeah, that's a good way of putting it.


----------



## Persephone

I'm loosing my mind...

...I hate my life


----------



## Gilthoniel

AARGH! Two best friends - One going out with the other. He goes off to Africa for his gap year, she goes to uni, they stay together. He starts going out with this other girl in his group, tells me, and tells me not to tell her. She makes me promise that if he cheats, I tell her...

WHAT DO I DO?!


And Narya: Big hugs to you, and everyone who needs one! I know internet hugs are no practical use, especially when losing one's mind, but we're all just a PM away if you need a chat!


----------



## Mike

As for me, toooo many assignments, too much reading, not getting the marks I want in some classes because there's just too much of everything. I'm sure I'll be fine when I pull through, but right now my life feels like a bundle of stress and not enough chocolate to fend of a sense of impending doom. 

"Life sucks...again."


----------



## Firawyn

Gilthoniel said:


> AARGH! Two best friends - One going out with the other. He goes off to Africa for his gap year, she goes to uni, they stay together. He starts going out with this other girl in his group, tells me, and tells me not to tell her. She makes me promise that if he cheats, I tell her...
> 
> WHAT DO I DO?!



Gil, 

My advice is this: Ask yourself what you think it the right thing to do. If you think that it's wrong for your friend to be cheating, then tell the girl. If you think what he's doing is okay, then don't. Don't think about loyalty, think about what the right thing to do, in your mind, is. 

And another point: if she already asked you to tell her if he cheated, then she already suspects it herself, and it will hardly be to either of their benefits if they do not have enough trust in their relationship, to hide it for the sake of them "not braking up". 

One more note: Refuse to play the middle man! It's not fair to you, and immature of them.

Hope that helps. Been there a few times myself. 


@ Narya,

What's going on sweety?



Vent of my own for the week:

I AM TIRED OF BEING A PARENT TO MY FREAKING PARENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilthoniel

Thanks for your advice, Fir. It's been really helpful. I just got off the phone with another friend of the couple, and we both decided that we'd speak to the guy, tell him to tell his girlfriend, and that if he proceeds on a course of action that's going to hurt her any more than is absolutley impossible to avoid, we're going to act with her welfare in mind, whatever may be necessary at the time. But, for now we're going to wash our hands of it all, and let him make the right decision (hopefully).

It's sucky, I know, and part of me wants to go straight to her, part of me wants to slap him but help him cover it up ('cos they are so great together, normally - unlikely though it may seem), and part wants to act as a mediator. I can only hope that things work out, and that we've done the right thing. Hopefully this way, by giving him the chance to do right out of his own volition, things aren't going to be a total trainwreck.


----------



## Persephone

Unrant: Life is good again. Am sane. 

Thanks for the hugs, Gil. Virtual or not, they mean a lot to me. 

And to Fir... my precious... I'm okay. Was so down in the dumps, but I've picked up the pieces of my life again and I'm gonna make sure this is the end of the blues.


----------



## chrysophalax

Gil, put yourself in the girl's place. If you had been cheated on and you found out that someone else knew and didn't tell you, how would you feel? I, personally, would be homicidal.

Fir's advice is much the same as mine. Never play the middle man! It can only end badly.


----------



## YayGollum

An Unrant ---> It was totally snowing, and it isn't even especially cold. Snowing in October? Craziness. I am used to only mayhaps one day or two days of snow in February.  Many enjoyable opportunities to wonder at how much nicer it is here than where I'm from, with the horns I've been wearing.


----------



## Firawyn

chrysophalax said:


> Gil, put yourself in the girl's place. If you had been cheated on and you found out that someone else knew and didn't tell you, how would you feel? I, personally, would be homicidal.
> 
> Fir's advice is much the same as mine. Never play the middle man! It can only end badly.


 
And Gil, Chrys is serious about that.  

@ Chrys...didn't I just said something in another thread...NO! It was one of the social groups, I said I agreed with you "pretty much". Haha, karma.


----------



## YayGollum

Rant ---> I still have no job, but I found myself in a bookstore. There were lots of books that I would like to buy. I have to stave off the boredom via the thrill of abstinence! 

Unrant ---> On the other paw, I finally found one of those The Letters Of J. R. R. Tolkien books and couldn't really help buying it, since I've never seen it beyond old and signed and expensive copies. Mayhaps I shall come up with a few more crazy theories? That The Children Of Hurin didn't help me much.


----------



## Firawyn

Rant that seems lame now after seeing Yay's rant:

My boss is a Nazi! I've worked for alot of nutcases in my time but this woman just takes the top. I'm working at a Dog Kennel again (if some of you remember, I did that for several years back east), which I truly enjoy, but this woman treats me like another dog. I get yelled at like the other dogs (usually because I didn't correct a dog for whatever soon enough for her liking, so it's funny as hell that I get yelled at for when a dog is disobedient), I get looked down on (literally and figuratively), and no matter how good of a job I do, she ALWAYS finds something to pitch a fit about. My self esteem has never been sky high, but I've been working on being more confident in myself the last year, and working around this woman, all that I've gained in that year is very quickly spiraling into nonexistence again. 

I don't know what to do. Do I start looking for another job and sacrifice what I would rather be doing for a boss that wont rub me into the dirt like a pile of dog dung, or do I stick it out and hope to GOD that one day very soon she wakes up and realizes how much of of jerk she is and is nicer? I could care less if she apologizes for what past, but I'm having a hard time dealing with her, while she finds the way she treats me as acceptable.


----------



## Mike

Quit and become a wandering minstrel. That always works.


----------



## Gilthoniel

You joke - That seems like a very real option for me at the moment.


----------



## Firawyn

Mike said:


> Quit and become a wandering minstrel. That always works.




And how exactly would I feed myself, pray tell?


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _"I don't know what to do. Do I start looking for another job and sacrifice what I would rather be doing for a boss that wont rub me into the dirt like a pile of dog dung"_


 

Of course you should; life is way too short, and why deal with stupid people. Find another job first (FIRST... that's key), and then flip this crusty crab the bird.


----------



## chrysophalax

Then I get to eat her!


----------



## Sidhe

Firawyn said:


> Rant that seems lame now after seeing Yay's rant:
> 
> My boss is a Nazi! I've worked for alot of nutcases in my time but this woman just takes the top. I'm working at a Dog Kennel again (if some of you remember, I did that for several years back east), which I truly enjoy, but this woman treats me like another dog. I get yelled at like the other dogs (usually because I didn't correct a dog for whatever soon enough for her liking, so it's funny as hell that I get yelled at for when a dog is disobedient), I get looked down on (literally and figuratively), and no matter how good of a job I do, she ALWAYS finds something to pitch a fit about. My self esteem has never been sky high, but I've been working on being more confident in myself the last year, and working around this woman, all that I've gained in that year is very quickly spiraling into nonexistence again.
> 
> I don't know what to do. Do I start looking for another job and sacrifice what I would rather be doing for a boss that wont rub me into the dirt like a pile of dog dung, or do I stick it out and hope to GOD that one day very soon she wakes up and realizes how much of of jerk she is and is nicer? I could care less if she apologizes for what past, but I'm having a hard time dealing with her, while she finds the way she treats me as acceptable.



My boss was also like that, it came to ahead when I walked out and was persuaded to come back and talk about it. She got a reprimand and tried at least to stop making the job any more soul destroying than it already was. The way she acted you'd of thought it was a Victorian work house?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> I don't know what to do. Do I start looking for another job and sacrifice what I would rather be doing for a boss that wont rub me into the dirt like a pile of dog dung, or do I stick it out and hope to GOD that one day very soon she wakes up and realizes how much of of jerk she is and is nicer?



She will _never_ (consciously) realize she's a jerk. She already knows it unconsciously. She'll never change, she gets too many rewards that boost her fragile ego for being the way she is.

So: first find a place you'd like to work where they show respect. Next, start being as vile to her as she is to you. Don't take one more second of guano from her. She'll either fire you, or you'll terrorize her. And a few other things:

• Let her catch you staring at her with a demented look on your face.
• Let her overhear you saying strange things to the animals.
• Repeat whatever she says to you in a mumbling monotone while you gaze into space.
• Drool.
• Effect a total goth look.
• Occasionally emit an insane giggle.

Then, when she finally fires you, tell her, "I'll be back..." and break into screaming laughter that gets all the animals upset and trying to escape their cages.

I'm sure you can think of other things...

Barley


----------



## Illuin

> by Barley
> _She will never (consciously) realize she's a jerk. She already knows it unconsciously. She'll never change, she gets too many rewards that boost her fragile ego for being the way she is._
> 
> _So: first find a place you'd like to work where they show respect. Next, start being as vile to her as she is to you. Don't take one more second of guano from her. She'll either fire you, or you'll terrorize her. And a few other things:_
> 
> _• Let her catch you staring at her with a demented look on your face._
> _• Let her overhear you saying strange things to the animals._
> _• Repeat whatever she says to you in a mumbling monotone while you gaze into space._
> _• Drool._
> _• Effect a total goth look._
> _• Occasionally emit an insane giggle._
> 
> _Then, when she finally fires you, tell her, "I'll be back..." and break into screaming laughter that gets all the animals upset and trying to escape their cages._
> 
> _I'm sure you can think of other things..._


 



That’s actually what I wanted to say, but I decided to tone it down a bit, not because I disagree, but I’m still young enough to be a slave to the very same idiots. It’s even worse with the school board; and that’s the honest truth. Absolute fascism is infecting the education system (disguised as far-left, liberal tolerance). Gross. I’m about to quit myself and go back to the simple, peaceful job of Land Surveying. It didn’t pay quite as much, but I was genuinely happy. I say, get away from that crazed woman, and do something you like (regardless of pay); but find the alternative FIRST….before you quit; or else you may enter a financial pickle that becomes really scary.


----------



## Firawyn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> She will _never_ (consciously) realize she's a jerk. She already knows it unconsciously. She'll never change, she gets too many rewards that boost her fragile ego for being the way she is.
> 
> So: first find a place you'd like to work where they show respect. Next, start being as vile to her as she is to you. Don't take one more second of guano from her. She'll either fire you, or you'll terrorize her. And a few other things:
> 
> • Let her catch you staring at her with a demented look on your face.
> • Let her overhear you saying strange things to the animals.
> • Repeat whatever she says to you in a mumbling monotone while you gaze into space.
> • Drool.
> • Effect a total goth look.
> • Occasionally emit an insane giggle.
> 
> Then, when she finally fires you, tell her, "I'll be back..." and break into screaming laughter that gets all the animals upset and trying to escape their cages.
> 
> I'm sure you can think of other things...
> 
> Barley


 
*laughts very hard*

This is very funny because, Barley my freind, I know that you know me well enough to know that I might just do some of those things. 

Good ideas!


----------



## Illuin

> _by Firawyn_
> _This is very funny because, Barley my freind, I know that you know me well enough to know that I might just do some of those things. _


 
Just to be safe; find something else first. I've been there. Don't just storm out and say "screw you" before you have something else lined up. It's all just fun and games on the surface; but reality is what it is. Find a job that doesn’t bum you out. You are an intelligent bookworm….Borders books wouldn’t be so bad; would it? I’m a professor at a community college, and I actually applied to Borders Books. I work there on Saturday’s now. It’s fun. I covertly order some Tolkien collectables for geeks (like us) as well. I have worked with Save-A-Pet for 13 years, but I would never put up with some maniac freak show; as you do. That indeed is not a “TRUE” animal lover…that’s a fake…out to make some coin. Time to move on. You're too smart for that BS.


----------



## Firawyn

That's really sweet Illuin.  Thanks, for the compliments and the advice.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, see, it didn't look difficult to get a job before I moved.  There were lots of job openings in the hospitals, and I had two people who had worked in them and were planning on helping me out. Alas, I have been unlucky. Has my luck dried up? I used to be very lucky. oh well. Mayhaps I should try for obtaining employment in bookstores. Ah, and people hire at high frequencies at this time of year, yes? I think that is the myth. We shall see.


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _There were lots of job openings in the hospitals, and I had two people who had worked in them and were planning on helping me out._




Funny you should bring that up. I lost big time recently in the market (maybe why I’ve been such a crab). However, bartending is what paid for my college. Hopefully, my job is somewhat secure (I think it is), but if it wasn’t; the first place I would look is within the Hospitals. With an economy this dire, Hospitals and Bars are the only places secure jobs will be held (people drink more when things are bad…and they also get sick). In 1998-2000, I taught bartending at a bartending school (as trifle as it sounds). But it certainly may come in handy when recession (or depression) times are among us. Getting involved in a Hospital, whether it be janitorial, or maybe taking a semester to become a Phlebotomist; or even a job within the housecleaning department. At least you’re in the door, and have a job that you are very unlikely to lose. I’m worried that I am going to lose mine. I have a good reputation, and the students love me, but I certainly do not have tenure yet. My head is on the block as well. My advice, grab anything you can at the moment, and get in the door somewhere…anywhere. It’s going to get worse soon…much worse. This is a warning to my fellow Tolkien friends.


----------



## YayGollum

A warning that I heard many times and quite flippantly disregarded. Yes, hospitals are awesome for being reliable in that way. I thought that it would be easy. Why did I leave the evil Florida and my nice job behind? Ah, yes. The heat and the people. There is no heat here, I'm still waiting for it to get cold up here, and the people are much better. Mayhaps the stupidity of the Southerners was all that got me the job down there?  oh well. Okay, so mayhaps I could apply to a few more hospital positions. Transporter or food guy or something. I couldn't be a bartender. That's for sociable people.


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _I couldn't be a bartender. That's for sociable people._


 
I don't know; you've always come across a sociable to me.


----------



## YayGollum

*recoils* Ick. No, not myself. One of my dreams is to obtain a small one bedroom apartment within walking distance to my job, some restaurants, and some bookstores. With only the mail to intrude. Ah...would be nice. I'm already forced to deal with humans because I'm not self-reliant. Horrible food vendors, with their small talk! What's their angle?


----------



## Illuin

> by YayGollum
> _*recoils* Ick. No, not myself. One of my dreams is to obtain a small one bedroom apartment within walking distance to my job, some restaurants, and some bookstores. With only the mail to intrude. Ah...would be nice. I'm already forced to deal with humans because I'm not self-reliant. Horrible food vendors, with their small talk! What's their angle?_


 
Yes, but who was it that made *first contact* with me in this very forum? That says quite a bit. You may think so, but you are the furthest thing from “unsociable”


----------



## YayGollum

Was it me? I don't remember. Furthest thing from unsociable? Craziness. My reasons for being here have been typed clearly. I read some Tolkien stories a while ago, couldn't find anyone to share my crazy ideas with, and searched until I found the best website for it. This place is a wall for ideas to bounced from, and some brains are more useful than others. The unsociable doesn't have to be shy or anything. They just don't crave companionship at all hours. Ick.


----------



## Illuin

_



by YayGollum
Was it me? I don't remember. Furthest thing from unsociable? Craziness. My reasons for being here have been typed clearly. I read some Tolkien stories a while ago, couldn't find anyone to share my crazy ideas with, and searched until I found the best website for it. This place is a wall for ideas to bounced from, and some brains are more useful than others. The unsociable doesn't have to be shy or anything. They just don't crave companionship at all hours. Ick.

Click to expand...

_ 
Ha ha; yes it was you. You were somewhat intrigued by my outlandish Tom Bombadil theories in relation to Aulë. But as far as I’m concerned, you are the “social” and primary creative force behind this forum. I think everyone else recognizes that fact as well. I think you could consider yourself (regarding popular opinion), a “sociable person” .


----------



## YayGollum

Got it. I went back and read the thing. Yavanna and Aule as Goldberry and Tom Bombadil? Craziness. Goldberry and Aule are way better than that.  Anyways, yes, it is a classic rant of mine that I become well-known wherever I go. I hate it. Popularity is stifling. I have gone on many vacations from my computer due to the stuff. And they always remember me for a long time and hound me. No fun. I can reminisce about some cool humans I've known, but I don't go bothering them once they've moved away or something. Social and primary creative force behind this forum, and everyone else recognizes the idea? *looks pleadingly towards everyone else* He's just crazy, yes? If it is true, I would apologize for not being better at my job. I know plenty of things that I could do to improve the place, but I am lazy. See? Not good enough. There are better people, if you're looking for the overly sociable sort. *runs away*


----------



## chrysophalax

Transporter and/or call center operator would be a great job for you with your mellow baritone voice, Yay. Am a bit surprised you haven't tried for either job yet and remember, there's always the gift shop!


----------



## Firawyn

I could see you as a security guard, Yay. Ever consider that? Most people just leave you alone and you could work at a mall that had a bookstore you could hide in on your breaks!


----------



## Persephone

I think working for a call center would be a good job for you, T.

My youngest brother is working for X-Box as their tech support. He seems to like it.


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, I have applied to several other things. Most interestingly, I found a part time position unit secretarying about in a recovery room, which is the part of the hospital in which I was mostly raised. *is excited* No security guard positions for myself, though. Craziness. That is my evil father's business. Must avoid. 

Anyways, there is totally snow all over the place over here. Craziness.


----------



## chrysophalax

Woot! Go, Recovery!


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> ... a recovery room, which is the part of the hospital in which I was mostly raised.




Care to elaborate? or is it too personal?


----------



## chrysophalax

Phooey, it's hardly personal. I worked as the unit secretary in the recovery room of our local trauma hosptial and he was a volunteer there and in ICU for a few years. Fun times!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Making Friends*

During my long absences these days from TTF, the webmaster has implemented a system of Friend lists, and several people are requesting to be placed on my list. I would love to accommodate them, but I don't know how! Can anyone explain the process to me?

Much appreciation,

Barley


----------



## YayGollum

Hm? I thought that I had already seen you become designated a friend to some. Does it stick your avatar up as someone's friend even before you can accept? oh well. Go to that User Control Panel place. There should be a thing on the left calling itself "Contacts and Friends." Click on that thing. A page will then appear that has names and avatars of whoever's looking to add you to a useless list. Add check marks to the little boxes, then hit Okay or whatever it is. No? Something like that.


----------



## Persephone

RANT: I have a splitting migraine from all the work.
unrant: my brothers have gone back to their normal selves again.


----------



## YayGollum

Rant ---> Well, this is my last month before my lease is up, and I still don't have a job. Bad luck. I am still looking around for jobs, but, by most accounts, they are difficult to obtain, nowadays. I hope that Rochester is the only city affected by such a malady. Any suggestions on where I should move next? Anybody know where an awesome unit secretary somewhat similar to myself might have a decent chance at obtaining a job? If it looks as if I won't be getting anything here, I shall have to move again, hopefully for the last time ever. Argh. Too much moving.


----------



## Firawyn

Well, you could move to Tuscon --> there wont be any snow, mayhaps you've had enough of the cold this winter in Rochester? There are lots of hospitals around here - I could look for unit secretary jobs if you like. Plus the rent here is very reasonable. The complex I live in is good, and also there is great public transportation so you wouldn't need to worry about getting anywhere. Also, it would be very fun to play air hockey with you again. I know just the place to do so. Much cooler of a place that the one we went to in boring Pennsylvania. There are other jobs here too, besides unit secretary. Like I said, there are lots of hospitals but the overall economy of Tucson is pretty good.


----------



## YayGollum

Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, I now *hangs head in shame* request advice. What with the no jobs anywhere and myself being almost out of money, I am retreating from this Rochester of New York place. Upon looking for more reliable roommates and mayhaps helpful ones, I have become fought over. Which group would you go for?

Group A: Eagerly offered to drive up here to move my stuff (which may or may not mean that I have to pay for their gas), quickly found a place for me to live with a very reasonable amount of rent, I'd be living with some dude and his cat, neither of which I've met, but, from what I have heard, they definitely sound like my kind of people (cats are people, too), I would be staying with this dude until June, which is when he and a bunch of people that I know and enjoy plan on moving to a much nicer place in a much larger city, the initial place is small and pathetic, but the apartment is directly off of a busy highway, where plenty of pathetic fast food type places would be available for myself to mayhaps obtain a job at until we go to the city.

Group 1: These people will be able to drive up here, but I will definitely be paying for their gas, they have a five bedroom place but only four people to pay rent so far (including myself), it would be a decent chunk more expensive than the other place, but probably about the same if we found a fifth that we could all agree on, I only know one of the people there, but he is known for his generosity, which could be plenty helpful, this guy knows lots of people and seems reasonably confident that he could help me out with getting a job down there, there are less pathetic little places that I could mayhaps get a job at more quickly in his area, though.

Both places are back in the horrible South Carolina, which I despise, but oh well. Both groups are all kinds of enthused by my flattering attentions, which is as it should be. rolleyes

Group A's plan of moving in June will only mayhaps include my most favoritest roommate of all time, which is my main reason for wanting to go with them. But then, they are not sure about that plan. Plenty of time to worry about it, and there would be at least some people that I enjoy going there, either way.

The dude that I know in Group 1 has always been decent to me, but I have always been a bit unsure about the guy. While generous, he is the sort to employ it as a weapon. I know next to nothing about the dude I'd be living with for a while in Group A, but others in the group are definitely cool.

I had pretty much decided on Group A, until the dude from Group 1 called and was wishy-washy about exactly how much rent I'd have to pay (Group A has always been firm), then offered to pick me up earlier, which would be awesome. I am quite desperate to get a decent job again (I should never have left the evil Florida rolleyes ), and it seems likely that this guy could help me out with that, while I'd only have my horrible luck with Group A.

So, Group 1 sounds more reliable, but Group A sounds more comfortable. I really shouldn't be taking chances, so I should go with Group 1. But then, I am horrible with people. I only know the one guy in Group 1, but with Group A, I'd have the chance to have my most favoritest roommate as a roommate again. She is one of the few that I enjoy praising, which is refreshing, to myself.

Also, would anyone happen to know much about how to deal with landlords? I have looked over the lease, and it looks as if it is up at the end of December. This guy called me up recently. I told him that I wasn't sure if I would be here for January or not. He said that he had no problem with just going from month to month without signing a new lease. He also said that, since I hadn't given him thirty days worth of notice, I'd have to pay for January whether I am here or not. This makes little sense, to myself, since my lease is up at the end of December. He should have expected me to leave or sign a new lease, yes? He can't make me pay for January if I leave before then, correct? I may have told him over the phone to not worry about it, that it seems as if I'd have to pay for January whether I'm here or not, but I didn't sign anything like that, so I'm cool, yes? *hides*

An edit to type ---> Hey! Why did I never notice what that Firawyn person typed at me? Garn, yo! Whoops! Looks a bit too late for that now, unless your offer is better.  To all ---> If ever I meet any of you in real life, I can totally beat you at air hockey!


----------



## chrysophalax

Stability over comfort is to be preferred just now in my estimation. Possibly you could still move in with Group A in June anyway even if you go with Group 1 now?

As to the landlord, yes, you should be fine _unless_ your lease states that you must give 30 days notice, then I'm afraid he may have a point.


----------



## Firawyn

> An edit to type ---> Hey! Why did I never notice what that Firawyn person typed at me? Garn, yo! Whoops! Looks a bit too late for that now, unless your offer is better.  To all ---> If ever I meet any of you in real life, I can totally beat you at air hockey!



Well if I were you, I'd go with stability over comfort - find some type of job even if it is not a type of job you enjoy, and then save your money until you are stored up enough to find a way out here (perhaps a bus would be in order? or a plane? I can't imagine finding people to drive you all the way across the country...but mayhaps my imagination is lacking in that area because I have never done such a thing) 

The rent here in Tucson is decent. My complex usually has openings and is $410/month for a six month lease...slightly less for a year lease but I don't know how you like to do this. (that includes all but electricity, which I have found to be between $20 and $30 a month extra) They are studio apartments so not much chance of finding a roommate for those, but if you took one of them I could almost certainly get you into one immediately. But there are other kinds of rent options as well. Tucson has a big Collage crowd so there are lots of students who look for roommates, and other kinds of people look for roommates as well. I also have a friend who has a house that he always lets random people rent room in for as short or as long as they need, so that would be an option I think if you had difficulty finding a place. 

As far as jobs - the job economy is decent here in Tucson. Lots and lots of hospitals. Much larger a town than that cold Rochester place. Lots of opportunities for fun also. 

So my offer is that if you can find a way to get to Tucson with a reasonable stock of cash for, say the first two months of rent (at least) to give you plenty of finding job time, than I can easily help you find a place to live...that is really easy in Tucson. That offer is always standing, also...so if you wanted to do that now, I would help, and if you wanted to do it in six months, I would still help. 

Presently I am visiting evil Pennsylvania and I have remembered why I moved to Arizona. I plan on retuning via plane to Tucson and not returning to evil and cold Pennsylvania to live ever. 

I could also be of some help if you wanted to move to that town I used to live in (where I am now), because I know lots and lots of people...but the job market here is not amazing, so I would not highly recommend this idea.

Hope some of this helps. 
Firawyn


----------



## YayGollum

The groups are still fighting over me, and Group 1 has obtained the lead, mostly because it looks as if he'd be able to get up here sooner.  oh well. The studio apartment in the Tucson of Arizona sounds all kinds of awesome, since I despise roommates, anyways. My dream was always to be a hermit who deals with humans as little as possible. I shall keep the idea in brain. 

Anyways, I still like this Rochester place the best, though. What's so bad about the cold? Cold is easily better than heat. You can always put more clothes on, the discomfort obtained from excessive cold is nowhere nearly as sickening as that which you obtain from heat, and those who have to deal with the cold are way more fun than those who deal with the heat. People are quieter when they're cold and miserable, which makes them more tolerable. *thrusts frozen nose into the air, which is much more comfortable than thrusting a sweating nose into the air and wishing you could just peel your skin off*


----------



## Prince of Cats

You've got one chance to live this life (presumably), to me the answer shines through your first post. Group A is where you can find your favorite future roomate, not worth giving that up for money, especially when it has strings (wishy-washy & manipulative) attached. As long as you can make ends meet till then you seem like a pretty smart & wise and thus frugal sort of guy.

Just my






BTW you're crazy cold is worse


----------



## YayGollum

I know, yo! Group A is all kinds of fun! Group 1 would not be especially unfun. Both would have annoying parts, but Group 1 would have more. But oh well. They don't live too far apart. Maybe I can visit. *sniff*

Also, I submit that you are the crazy one. Can't even come up with one reason for why heat could be seen as better than cold, while I have several? You fans of heat make little sense! *huffs away in the cold, which is invigorating and much unlike huffing away in the heat, in which all movement is exhausting and sticky*


----------



## chrysophalax

At least Charleston is much less sticky and hot than Columbia and you have an ocean breeze. I always hated Columbia because the air never moves and you feel like you're baking.


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. All of the south is the same, with their sickening accents and two-faced hospitality. The north is better. Lots more of them are intelligible, and they are either neutral, hostile, or they know you well enough to act friendly. *rants*


----------



## chrysophalax

You're preaching to the choir. As a Yankee myself, I know only too well. Unfortunately, the south seems to have all the economic advantages just now. Ironic, I call it.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Okay, it's been snowing since I got up this morning. That's one reason cold stinks. Last week I got snowed and plowed in and it took 2 days of shoveling to drive my car. Plus, when it's cold I get sick and my arthritis acts up. Plus I HATE being cold. 65 degrees in a T shirt is near shivering for me. I'd much rather be comfortably sweating at 100 degrees than all tense and standoffish in the cold. The past week we've probably averaged ~10 degrees F. When I went outside to shovel Sunday morning weather.com said the wind chill was -31. Check the pic for the awesome scarf action.

On top of that, I absolutely love forests. We don't have evergreens here (actually there are a lot but that's just because of stupid landscapers and homeowners) so in the winter the woods are all barren except for maybe little birds that are as frustrated as I am. When I go mushroom hunting in the forests in the summer I forget about time and stay till it's dark. When it's freezing cold I walk around as fast as possible to get it "over with" (like I have some obligation  ) and just mutter to myself how much I hate cold instead of enjoying the view.

Geez ... cold ...

EDIT; check out that picture, I'm 22 and the cold's given me crow's feet!


----------



## YayGollum

Snow is not a reason for why the cold stinks. Snow is composed primarily of awesome. A grand invention by Melkor for us. 

Having to shovel snow is not so bad. Every morning, Mel sends you some exercise. You shovel a bit, then you play in the pile you created, then you go inside for some hot chocolate. When it's hot, just walking around is an achievement, but you're too miserable to appreciate it. 

Comfortably sweating in one hundred degrees? There is the proof of insanity, yo. By what means can sweating be contrived to be seen as comfy? Skin (which is already pretty gross) becomes your enemy. Everything else becomes your enemy, too, since your nasssty skin will just stick to it. Quite gross. In the cold, you don't have to worry about that. Just wear layer after layer and walk around, pretending you're a robot. Quite fun. The winter is when you'll see me smiling the most, mostly at other people's discomfort.  

Towards trees, I am antagonistic. It's the future, yo. Shouldn't we have invented an oxygen-producing machine by now? The only trees should be museum curiosities. Anyways, when all of the leaves are gone, you can see farther, which is a good thing. Trees, obstructing my paranoid view! *shakes gloved fist, an idea which would be scoffed at as a dangerous waste of energy in the heat* 

Voluntarily staying outside in the summer and deciding to go inside only once the sun has gone down? More obvious evidence of insanity, I type. The winter gives us longer nights, which are muchly preferable to a sickeningly cheerful yellow sun and an obnoxiously blue sky. 

When it's blazingly hot, I wish that I had the energy to rush to the next haven of air conditioning. I attempt to employ that trick of picturing myself in decently cold weather, but the sweat dripping into my eyes, the wish to tear my skin off, and the crazy heat-lovers pleasantly chirping, "Hi! Great weather we're experiencing, would you not agree? Although you look miserable, I shall endlessly prattle starting... Now!" I groan but can muster the energy for little but a feeble swat. 

Ugh... Heat...

Also, Yay for crow's feet and, I suppose, scarf action! It means that you're getting older before your time! This is good. Who's wish to experience more summers than they have to?


----------



## Prince of Cats

YayGollum said:


> When it's blazingly hot, I wish that I had the energy to rush to the next haven of *air conditioning*.



HE WHO SHALL NOT BE NAMED!! 



Also, the 'future' of futurism is a joke, trees shall rule again



Plus, the shade of trees is kind of like darkness, Melkor should be down


----------



## YayGollum

I have no idea whose name shouldn't be employed, and since you can't inform me, I shall treat that part of your post as a distraction. Aha! My reasoning for why cold is better than heat wins! 

Towards nature, it has lived long enough. Fans of it seem to me to be the tragically useless life support systems, when the patient is too far gone to recover. Yay progress! When are we going to shed our fleshy bodies and turn ourselves into robots? Or how about that converting ourselves into pure energy idea? That sounds even better! Humanity is awesome! Nature can be remembered, if you're a fan. No large deal. 

Also, darkness isn't one of Mel's inventions, although, he was a fan. Probably because not even Eru had a hand in that one. Darkness is purity and to be enjoyed by all.


----------



## Prince of Cats

How am I supposed to name for you that terrible cold producing machine that shall not be named??  

Here is my real life rant to ease everyone else's pain ... I just had surgery on my butt. Hurts like crazy but I refuse to take man-made medication. Closest thing I have to natural medicine here at my parents' house is bourbon. Errrrg, it hurts so bad and now I'm outta bourbon


----------



## chrysophalax

So, I assume you never take any antibiotics either?


----------



## Prince of Cats

chrysophalax said:


> So, I assume you never take any antibiotics either?



Nope, I collect wild medicinal mushrooms from the local forests with potent novel antibiotics & antivirals modern strains of diseases haven't been exposed to

I'm not mortally opposed to pharms but somewhat 'morally' opposed, probably for silly reasons. My rheumatoid medication sent me to the ER first (and last) time I took it and since no pills except vitamins


----------



## Firawyn

Do you have RA, Prince? 


Ah! I'm back! I'm home! Pennsylvania was cold. I almost died with the lack of decent internet exposure.


----------



## Mike

Well folks, it's been hovering at c. -30 degrees Celsius ever since I got back to Whitehorse, and after a fairly depressing Christmas eve and day, it looks like temperatures are going to stay as they are for the next few days. I am not looking forward to the bus ride back to Hell (read: Alberta), and there's all the bittersweet sorrow of not seeing my parents for yet another four months.

But still, the major rant remains that it's far too cold up here to chop wood effectively.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Firawyn said:


> Do you have RA, Prince?



Firawn, yep, according to 'my' rheumatologist and her blood & genetics tests. Nothing really to rant about yet, like I said I have local medicine from the forests. Staying away from wheat gluten seems to really help too, though I'm not allergic as far as I know

Mike, Yikes! That's -22 degrees F and is crazy cold. It's supposed to hit 52 (11C) and heavy rain here tomorrow!! Melt, snow, melt!  Hahaha ... floods and fog and mushrooms, just how I like it  You can find me skipping in the woods playing the flute after work tomorrow afternoon, bring your drum!


----------



## Firawyn

Yea, RA is on my doctors' lists of "oh, that might be it". I've got similar symptoms to RA, and then some. But as of yet, all the doctors have been able to tell me is "looks like some sort of auto-immune disease". Oh yea! That's helpful.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Rant: Women! Argh! What is wrong with you! Not all of you actually, just the ones I associate with. Three in particular:

A good friend of mine has suddenly being very critical and blames me for being concerned. We had a huge argument the other day about something stupid and it turned into problems with each other. Then when I had explained my thinking she refused to admit anything, and stayed stubborn! GAH!
A work colleague who I am friends with spoke about me behind my back. I don't care that she disagrees with me, but she could still say it to my face! I wouldn't be offended and my opinion of her would be high because she would show her honesty. Now, I found out about her dishonesty and my regard for her has diminshed.
Finally, there is a young lady who I have met who seems to be perfect for me. Our interests are almost identical, with enough differences for it to be interesting. She's athletic, funny, smart, pretty and has no major issues to deal with (unlike my past gfs). Anyway, I can see no reason why we shouldn't go out, but she has one argument and once again through stubborness, refuses to back down. Because she is 18 months older than me and therefore there is a 2-year age difference, she thinks it's wrong for us to date. She says the maturity won't be right, all this other stuff, she'll feel like a cradle snatcher and etc. After much persistence from me, I decided to drop it, at least for a while. Anywho, both Women #1 and #2 have an issue with her, don't know why. So I'm starting to wonder whether this is causing more trouble than its worth. But she seems so perfect!!!
I don't know if all women are like this, but this is ridiculous, and it's only the main three problems!


----------



## Mike

> Finally, there is a young lady who I have met who seems to be perfect for me. Our interests are almost identical, with enough differences for it to be interesting. She's athletic, funny, smart, pretty and has no major issues to deal with (unlike my past gfs). Anyway, I can see no reason why we shouldn't go out, but she has one argument and once again through stubborness, refuses to back down. Because she is 18 months older than me and therefore there is a 2-year age difference, she thinks it's wrong for us to date. She says the maturity won't be right, all this other stuff, she'll feel like a cradle snatcher and etc. After much persistence from me, I decided to drop it, at least for a while. Anywho, both Women #1 and #2 have an issue with her, don't know why. So I'm starting to wonder whether this is causing more trouble than its worth. But she seems so perfect!!!


 
Strange, nearly all the girl's I've dated were older than me, ranging from a few months to three years. I never ran into that stigma, so I can't really help you out.


----------



## Firawyn

Noldor_returned said:


> Finally, there is a young lady who I have met who seems to be perfect for me. Our interests are almost identical, with enough differences for it to be interesting. She's athletic, funny, smart, pretty and has no major issues to deal with (unlike my past gfs). Anyway, I can see no reason why we shouldn't go out, but she has one argument and once again through stubborness, refuses to back down. Because she is 18 months older than me and therefore there is a 2-year age difference, she thinks it's wrong for us to date. She says the maturity won't be right, all this other stuff, she'll feel like a cradle snatcher and etc. After much persistence from me, I decided to drop it, at least for a while. Anywho, both Women #1 and #2 have an issue with her, don't know why. So I'm starting to wonder whether this is causing more trouble than its worth. But she seems so perfect!!!I don't know if all women are like this, but this is ridiculous, and it's only the main three problems!




Well NR, the man I'm currently with is 29 years my senior. There certainly are age related issues we deal with, but we've learned that the love was worth more than the minor age related things. If I were you, I would tell this young lady that a) in ten years neither of you will think twice about an 18 month age difference between someone you love, b) if she can get along with you despite the age difference as friends, there's no reason why you couldn't get along as more than friends, and c) that she could ask herself would she regret not at least trying it. 

One never knows. 


PS...no, women are not all that crazy. Mind you, we woman think the same of you.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Firawyn said:


> PS...no, women are not all that crazy. Mind you, we woman think the same of you.



Truth is: we're _all_ crazy!!






Not a rant, though  It'd sure be nice if we didn't have to destroy the world in the mean time, sure, but it's pretty fun when everyone's being crazy


----------



## Noldor_returned

Firawyn said:


> I would tell this young lady that a) in ten years neither of you will think twice about an 18 month age difference between someone you love, b) if she can get along with you despite the age difference as friends, there's no reason why you couldn't get along as more than friends, and c) that she could ask herself would she regret not at least trying it.


 

As for A, tried it, many examples given (such as their parents age difference), and B & C are alternatives, especially C, I might try that soon.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Really, though - to me at least - the difference between 17 and 19 can be _huge_. And being 22 when I meet people who are 19 or 20 I don't take them nearly as serious as someone my own age or older until I get to know them (doesn't apply to this board at all, don't worry  ). That isn't to say I take most people my own age seriously, most of my friends are 5 to 25 years older than me. My point I guess is that when I look at myself two years ago I see myself as naive and could understand that point. In that 18 months that seems cursory to you she has probably experienced some of the craziest or most powerful and self-defining moments of her life, which creates that perceived gap.

Another issue is, is she in college and you are in high school? It's hard enough in college to have a long term relationship (I did it for almost four and a half years and in hindsight kindof regret it) when your and your significant other's friends want to slut it up - and of course depression and desperation love company. Every time she goes out to drinking parties she will probably have friends trying to convince her to cheat on you, if you are in high school it makes it that much harder for her being ridiculed by her friends. Not that those are good friends, or that should be the way it is, but unfortunately in my experience that's the way it goes.

Nowadays - Every two or three weeks, if that long, I get infatuated with a new girl. I always think that *bam* she's the one, but it's probably just my longing for true love convincing myself. If this woman can't get past you being 18 months younger right now she is probably going to worry about it later, barring some mythopoetical or earth-shattering sexual experience between you two. Keep your eyes open, there's probably a better match. Look for the one where you both are too much into eachother to even notice the little stuff.


----------



## Mike

Greyhound buslines lost my luggage today. Concealed within are 72 pages of written manuscript that I SHOULD have taken in my carry on...
Hopefully, I will get my luggage tomorrow.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Wow, Mike, that sounds absolutely terrible. I hope your writings and whatever else was in your luggage come back to you


----------



## Firawyn

That really bites Mike! I can imagine that kind of stress...the manuscript. Once upon a time I just kept all my "writing" on my computer...till the day it crashed and I was lucky as hell to be able to recover most of the files. It's terrifying thinking that you might have lost it all. Now I burn backup disks. 

So far as luggage in general...I've just made it a habit to always limit myself to carry on bag (when I fly). On the upside, since I'm a woman, the airline will allow me to take a carry on "bag"...and a VERY large purse. What they don't know is that I carry a wallet and never purse...but what they don't know wont hurt them, eh?


----------



## Mike

Hurrah, my luggage came back to me. How could it not, what with all those little legs (doubles as a good place for storage _and _a homicidal maniac, when required).

Yep, I just watched _The Colour of Magic_.


----------



## Persephone

We are getting evicted. After 10 years and a baby, we are _forced_ to leave the house because we can't afford it anymore. Hooray for the global financial crisis.


----------



## Wolfshead

Narya said:


> We are getting evicted. After 10 years and a baby, we are _forced_ to leave the house because we can't afford it anymore. Hooray for the global financial crisis.


Really sorry to hear that, Narya. The credit crunch really does suck. I feel really hard done by being a graduate who now can't get a decent job because I'm competing with even more experienced people than myself who've been laid off from elsewhere. However, your story really puts things into perspective. I just need enough money to support myself, which can be done on minimum wage behind a bar. I don't have a family to look after too! Have you found somewhere new, or at least have family to stay with?


----------



## Persephone

Wolfshead said:


> Really sorry to hear that, Narya. The credit crunch really does suck. I feel really hard done by being a graduate who now can't get a decent job because I'm competing with even more experienced people than myself who've been laid off from elsewhere. However, your story really puts things into perspective. I just need enough money to support myself, which can be done on minimum wage behind a bar. I don't have a family to look after too! Have you found somewhere new, or at least have family to stay with?



Well, the answer is, no-to both questions. I can't afford a new place, not with the current prices. I do have family, but I really hate to impose. But I might have to do that. We are given only until next month to get out or we will be THROWN OUT. Oh, well. That's life. On top of that, the label has shelved my album... yet again. Hooray.


----------



## Mike

New rant on university bureaucracy:

I will soon be receiving an invoice for over $100 for a book received over interlibrary loans which I had in my possession for less than one minute. Seeing as the book did not come until after the essay I ordered it for was due, I had no need for said object.

However, it seems the university does not agree that I returned this book.

I have e-mailed them (no reply) and gone to their office (where I was told "not to worry" and that the problem was being dealt with) I now have little recourse. I have left the city where my university is for home and another summer ... and now I get this e-mail telling me I will be charged for my "overdue" book. I will essentially be flushing hard-earned money down the toilet, as, if I do not pay the fine, I will not be recognized as a student in the following school year.

Tell me: What, exactly, am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Prince of Cats

Do some phone calls. Have you called them about it since you got that email?

So the situation is, you ordered something off ILL and it was late (big surprise). You went to the library to grab it and hand it right back to be returned, which you did, but record of it or the book itself was lost. Is that right?


----------



## Mike

Exactly. And I have indeed called.


----------



## chrysophalax

Do yuo know the name of the person who told you not to worry? If so, let the Powers That Be know and put the problem in his/her lap.


----------



## Firawyn

Whatever you do, don't pay it. So long as you don't pay, they are forced to keep talking to you. You might try contacting the Admissions office, and find out if they really would disallow you to return, or if whoever you talked to is, pardon my french, but talking out their arse. Admissions might help you contact the right people to get it sorted out, as they wont want the hassle of trying to fix the problem when term starts. 

If you pay it, they will consider that 'they were right all along', and forget it, and any chance of a refund should they realize they were at fault, goes down the drain. 

That's my two cents.


----------



## Mike

Problem solved, my friends. It turns out the e-mail messages are automatically generated, and I am not actually being charged for the book. If only they had figured this out earlier, it would have saved me some stress.

This still doesn't explain why none of my e-mails were answered, or why it took two calls to come to this happy conclusion.


----------



## Sidhe

Because of the pollen storm that seems to be happening at the moment, I have asthma, eczema (on my legs mostly which look like I've taken a cheese grater to them) and hay fever all at the same time, the upshot of which is it feels like I have flu and I can't go outside without coughing up a lung. I think my immune system has got stuck in fifth gear leaving me travelling at 4mph and making a sort of strange coughing grinding noise.


----------



## Illuin

Uh oh. That doesn't sound good, especially with what's on the news 24/7 these days. I would go with the fresh ground flax seed, salmon, and leafy green diet for a few days. Works miracles for me. The flax seed oil would probably be good for the eczema as well. If that doesn't work, I'd try aloe vera, a vaporizer, and vicodin . But try Plan A first.


----------



## Firawyn

Sidhe said:


> Because of the pollen storm that seems to be happening at the moment, I have asthma, eczema (on my legs mostly which look like I've taken a cheese grater to them) and hay fever all at the same time, the upshot of which is it feels like I have flu and I can't go outside without coughing up a lung. I think my immune system has got stuck in fifth gear leaving me travelling at 4mph and making a sort of strange coughing grinding noise.




Ah, I'm right there with you! 

For the eczema - Coco Butter Lotion is amazing. The key is to keep it from drying out. Avoid pools (if it's warm enough yet where you are), the chlorine will take every bit of oil in your skin out. Are you on any allergy meds? If not, you may want to talk to your doctor about it - I recommend _Zyrtec_ for an overall allergy pill (trust me, I've tried everything on the market!) Just be warned that it will make you very sleepy, so don't take it and try to drive! 

For the flu (just got over that myself!), avoid dairy products, and drink echinacea tea. That stuff is wonderful, and boosts your immune system. 

Get well soon!


----------



## Firawyn

BUMPING this thread....cuz I need to rant. I aleady posted this in my blog but I'm not sure how many of you read that and I really could use some advice. 

**********************************************************

Hello all, I'm going to vent for a bit if you don't mind.

Have you ever had someone in your life who you're pretty much stuck with (parent, sibling, in-law, etc) that just gets under you skin? The person who, no matter how much people say you've grown and matured and all that, still makes you feel like your ten years old? That person who makes you cry every single time you see them?

For me, that person is my mother. I just spend a whole blasted week with the woman, on the occasion of my sister's wedding. One week. That is ALL. And by the end of if she left me in tears, feeling like an overall piece of **** failure of a person who doesn't deserve an ounce of respect, and once again I was back to hating her guts like I did when I was fifteen and full of "teenage angst". 

I don't know what to do. I hate that she makes me feel like crawling into a corner and just dying. I hate the fact that she has so much control over me mentally and emotionally. She knows the right things to say or do that will leave me feeling worthless, and so she says and does them. For example (all of this was this last week by the way)

* Points out that I'm financially insecure. Points out that this makes a person feel like a failure. (I think she was trying to 'relate' to me, reminding me that she was there once her self, but she has a heck of a way of saying it). 

* Points out that my *badword* father hasn't been in touch with me since Christmas, and oh my gosh how that must make be feel worthless to him (good job mom, pour salt on the wound). 

* Declares that because of my choices I'm not worthy of being a mentor or role model to my little sisters. That I made loser choices and I can't possibly think I could offer them any guidance. (I think this one hurt the most - because I love my sisters more anything in the world)

* Insinuates that my Councilor is not doing anything positive for me. (BULL!)

* Accuses me of being emotionally unable to have a healthy relationship with anyone. (Funny, who just got divorced after 22 years? Who's in a rebound relationship already?!?!)

* Tells me I'm basically a traitor to the family because I choose to spend time with people who once upon a time were her friends who are now disowned because they tried to help my crazy mother. (Example, one lady got 'disowned' because she knew about a family crisis we went through but never told my mom she knew - I call this minding her own business - and so my mom got all mad at her because, I quote my mother, "she should have told me because I could have used the support.". Oh BROTHER!)



And those are the highlights of THAT week. Imagine a whole childhood of that. If you had a mother like that you'd be in therapy too. 

---​ 
Okay. I'm done. I'd be so very open to any advice. 

Fir-


----------



## YayGollum

As a matter of course, I advise cultivating apathy. I understand that some find being overly unemotional to be distasteful, but that is craziness. There is a rant that I have employed ofttimes, which seems applicable ---> Love is bad. Heartache is reportedly the worst kind of ache, so why risk it? Relatives, in particular, are annoying. Why is it that humans feel obligated to them? What, just because you grew up with these people, and you figure that you know each other especially well? So what? You should treat them as you would treat anyone else. If they are jerks, don't deal with them. Why do humans keep giving chances to particular jerks? Because they attended your fifth birthday party? What, were you unaware that people can change? When some non-relative becomes a jerk, sure, toss them a chance or two, if you're a fan of them. After that, though, why waste time on them?

How's about ---> "Greetings, parental unit. Your no doubt loving advice has missed its mark, on this occasion. While it is true that I have not yet achieved perfection, I muchly preferred you when you were actually being helpful and, unspecified deity shield me, tactful! Ah, how I long for the days of having lives of our own to worry about, with short bouts of solicited advice!"

Ah, also, mayhaps I am not the best one to answer that one.  Relatives? Ugh. Well, any human at all? Ick.


----------



## Illuin

Point well taken Yay.....however; a bit ambiguous - I hope it is not what I think. I want you back in _*'The Hells Of Iron'*_ pronto! I'm a little upset about the whole thing. Please don't bicker with Mums - ....She's way too cool!


----------



## YayGollum

Hm? I bicker with zero. My evil mom lady is one of the better relatives of mine that I've come across, I suppose, and I am unaware of any current beefs between us. Towards that The Hells Of Iron story, I was unaware that anyone was annoyed, since I wasn't getting any complaints. I made the last post in that story, so I figured it just wasn't interesting enough for other people to want to figure out posts of their own. oh well. I shall look into that. Halloween is coming up.  

Also, what ambiguity was in my advice? Okay, how's about ---> I was always told that, when it comes to family members, you are required to love them, no matter what, but you don't have to like them. It would be awesome if you could do both, but attempting all of that is too insane to attempt. As already mentioned, love is bad, though, so I disagree with the instruction. Hey, I would love to debate about whether love is bad, of course.  Anyways, truly, what is the point of giving your stinking relatives so many chances, when they are jerks? Aw, you have merely been so well conditioned into loving them at all times, that you just can't help accepting the pain that they cause? Yay for excision of tumors? No? You're just being a good person for living with your tumors?


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *YayGollum*
> so I figured it just wasn't interesting enough


What!!! The concept of this story is amazing!!! It's potential has no rivals! It's probably the coolest Tolkien related RPG I've ever seen hands down. I thought you (with your move and all) lost interest and were preoccupied with other things. No, I wasn't annoyed, just disappointed that a story that has no choice but to kick some serious butt was left in limbo. 

*PS* - Though I must say; the RPG Mums is doing with Ghorim *(All Roads Lead Home)* is one of the best stories I've read since I can remember. I really hope our fellow forum members haven't deprived themselves skipping that one. Most valuable TTF gem in the forum's history IMHO.


----------



## chrysophalax

Fir, this is all I can think to say.

From what you've told me and from what I see in this rant, it appears to me as though it's Mom with most of the issues here. How should your father contacting you or not make you feel bad? Is it your fault or his? If it's his, it's his problem, not yours. Simple.

As to how she makes you feel, well, if all she gives is negativity, then don't allow it in your life. Until she's willing and/or able to talk with you in a positive manner, just concentrate on being there for your sisters and friends as you always have and do your best to let the past be the past. 

Having been there to some degree myself in my youth, all you can do is know that what comes out of her mouth 80% of the time isn't what she's thinking or feeling, it's only badly and hurtfully expressed because she has no other means of expression. 

Here's the hard part...leave the door open. No one demands that you speak to her until you are ready, or a need arises where you must. Also, no demands that you listen to hurtful words. Life is hard and cruel, bottom line, but don't become one that focuses only on that aspect of it. There's so much more! Why is there a sunset at the end of the day? Because we all need something beautiful in our lives to look forward to, every day. I use this example because my mother used to send me outside as a child at sunset with the words. " Go see what the Great Spirit has painted for you today."

I've never forgotten that and even when we fought and I mean fought, when I grew up, anyone with the sensitivity to say something like that to a child isn't all bad...so try to find that one memory, if one is all you have and cherish it. Things may eventually even out between you...they may not, but know that beyond the shadow of a doubt, she cares, even though she may never be able to express it in a way you can accept.

Live a life you can look back on and be able to say, "Hey, ok, not the best maybe, but by no means the worst." If what you do harms no one (including yourself) then you've lived a life worth living and no one can tell you differently. 

And now, if I may...cheers, Illuin! Thanks for the plug of Ghorim's story. The credit goes entirely to him, I merely try to keep up! 

And Yay, you're the best! No beefs here.


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *chrysophalax*
> _And now, if I may...cheers, Illuin! Thanks for the plug of Ghorim's story. The credit goes entirely to him, I merely try to keep up_


No it does not. The credit is 50/50. Both of you are equally as brilliant in the story! The collaboration is amazing. I'm not sure either of you are aware of how good that story actually is! I actually think about it quite often almost every day. Just superb! You two should team up whenever you can. Like I said; it is *honestly* the TTF _Number 1_ of all time, and I've read every word ever written in this forum since day one. (yes - I was around in some shape or form back then ).


----------



## Firawyn

@ Chrys, 


*sigh* What would I do with out your wisdom, my friend. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chrysophalax

What are Dragons for?


----------



## Firawyn

To hug really, really, tight!  To thank for and ear dozens of times over, to understand my insanity when no one else seems able to, to be the mother of TTF that pretty much everyone adores.

Kudos to the Dragon!


----------



## wayne vincenzi

Firawyn,
Parent child relationships are some of the most difficult. The duality
stuff of love and hate can be huge. Babies are Buddhas. Children are our hopes,
our future, they are the potential for everything good and great in our lives.
Parents are flawed (as they are human) and fearful. 
Life is hard, that is one of the things that everyone knows but few people think about. Especially in places like
the US, where avoidance of suffering and aging and losing is a mainstay. 
Those things people fear are a part of reality and are inescapable. 
You Mother loves you just as your Dad does. It is fairly inevitable for most parents.
That doesn't mean they are very good at parenting. Especially parents who have 
unhappiness in their own lives. The thing about happiness, is that it doesnt really come
from most societal norms. It doesnt even come from the things most of us feel good about in life, 
like love,health,friendship,success, societal praise. Happiness really comes from inside of us and our spiritual relationship.

It is hard to overcome the outside things that give us pressures. From being good enough at work, to having enough money,
to having a Mom look down on us. 
The beauty inside you is real, and life knows it. it is very helpful to have the outside
things tell us this. To have a Parent give us praise rather then scolding us for all
of the things they would wish themselves to be, is grand. But finding the praise to give
yourself is the core. It has nothing to do with Bravado, or boasting which our society
seems to think so highly of. The US society and many others praises winners.
The Arnold Schwarznegger's, the Lance Armstrong's, the Donald Trumps.
Winning is defined by those who see a competition. Life is not a competition. 
I don't know anything about you, but I have read some of your writing and you are a 
vibrant soul. Take the things that can give you strength and use them to feel
good about yourself. The love of your sisters is wonderful. Writing is a wonderful thing.
Reading is a wonderful thing. The sun, moon, trees and rocks are wonderful things.
Life is good, and no amount of dealing with your parents
difficulties should steer you away from that. It has been a pleasure for me to 
see peoples real life issues and to have had them ripple into my world. You need
to believe that without me telling you that, if I can feel it, I'm sure you can feel it too.
My thanks to you for your writing about a story in your life. 







**********************************************************

Hello all, I'm going to vent for a bit if you don't mind.

Have you ever had someone in your life who you're pretty much stuck with (parent, sibling, in-law, etc) that just gets under you skin? The person who, no matter how much people say you've grown and matured and all that, still makes you feel like your ten years old? That person who makes you cry every single time you see them?

For me, that person is my mother. I just spend a whole blasted week with the woman, on the occasion of my sister's wedding. One week. That is ALL. And by the end of if she left me in tears, feeling like an overall piece of **** failure of a person who doesn't deserve an ounce of respect, and once again I was back to hating her guts like I did when I was fifteen and full of "teenage angst". 

I don't know what to do. I hate that she makes me feel like crawling into a corner and just dying. I hate the fact that she has so much control over me mentally and emotionally. She knows the right things to say or do that will leave me feeling worthless, and so she says and does them. For example (all of this was this last week by the way)

* Points out that I'm financially insecure. Points out that this makes a person feel like a failure. (I think she was trying to 'relate' to me, reminding me that she was there once her self, but she has a heck of a way of saying it). 

* Points out that my *badword* father hasn't been in touch with me since Christmas, and oh my gosh how that must make be feel worthless to him (good job mom, pour salt on the wound). 

* Declares that because of my choices I'm not worthy of being a mentor or role model to my little sisters. That I made loser choices and I can't possibly think I could offer them any guidance. (I think this one hurt the most - because I love my sisters more anything in the world)

* Insinuates that my Councilor is not doing anything positive for me. (BULL!)

* Accuses me of being emotionally unable to have a healthy relationship with anyone. (Funny, who just got divorced after 22 years? Who's in a rebound relationship already?!?!)

* Tells me I'm basically a traitor to the family because I choose to spend time with people who once upon a time were her friends who are now disowned because they tried to help my crazy mother. (Example, one lady got 'disowned' because she knew about a family crisis we went through but never told my mom she knew - I call this minding her own business - and so my mom got all mad at her because, I quote my mother, "she should have told me because I could have used the support.". Oh BROTHER!)



And those are the highlights of THAT week. Imagine a whole childhood of that. If you had a mother like that you'd be in therapy too. 

---​ 
Okay. I'm done. I'd be so very open to any advice. 

Fir-[/QUOTE]


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm sorry to change the topic to something a little petty but AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I hate Twihards, Fanpires and all that rubbish, especially that 'New Moon' thing (I can't bring myself to call it a movie).

Now, I like my girlfriend a lot, and so I agreed to see New Moon (please don't stop reading) because otherwise when I bag it out she'll have the comeback of, "You haven't even seen it." I don't need to, but to prove myself right I went along with the condition that she watch V for Vendetta and it may have moved to another movie.

But, despite her paying for my ticket and other perks, this following information will most likely not shock you. Between the 'Twilight' movie and this one, if you took every single bad thing about every movie ever made, these would still be worse.

Majimaune can verify this: I made a list of 5 reasons why anybody should never see it, and the first two came very quickly:

It has a pathetic soundtrack
The ads before the movie had better direction, production and effects
The two hours I spent hating it would have been more enjoyable in a bath of acid
If I was a terrorist, the CIA should use this as a torture method on me
The only way to improve the movie is if it was never made
For those of you still with me and thinking "tool, why would you go see it, knowing it would be bad?" or "You're so whipped" the reason is because of two things: this way when I reference V for Vendetta she'll get it, and also happy wife, happy life. Generally.

The only thing that got me through it was knowing she'd paid for the ticket, and would be offended if I walked out. Plus, we usually see each other about once, maybe twice a week, so who am I to miss an opportunity to spend time with her? And at least this way when she discusses it I can join in and degrade it.

Seriously I have never been so angry in my life. I walked out and raged at it for a good hour. Please, there is something you must understand:

The basis for any kind of literature, performance or such is tension. Without it everything is boring. Any person who has studied Drama or acting for a year or two, and even then that isn't a prerequisite, would be able to tell you tension is essential. So why is it that the "director" doesn't understand this basic concept? Battle scenes significant to the plot were done in 30 seconds, no climax of the complication, but irrelevant discussions lasted 10 minutes and bored me to the point where I began planning the best way to eat a cardborad box. TENSION IS USED TO KEEP INTEREST AND BUILD SUSPENSE!!! WHY IS IT THAT THIS IS IGNORED??!!!1

The worst part about it all is knowing how much it has earnt already, and thus how much the "director" was paid. Seriously, a five year old with a crayon could have directed better. I tried counting how many times slow motion was used. Over 25. Hey, hey, you know the last time I saw somebody this noob directing a movie was four years ago, when a 12 y.o. at my school made a short film. Honestly, give me $100 and my friends and I could do a better job. We own a green screen, know actors/actresses, can direct produce, edit and score the thing by ourselves. It isn't that complex, so why does somebody get paid to DO IT WRONG? EPIC FAIL!

Don't even get me started on the people trying to pretend they knew how to act. Monkeys are more convincing. I saw a child afterwards have a tantrum, acting the entire time which was Oscar-winning compared to that in the movie.

Also don't mention that vampires cannot go in the sun. The whole reason the vampire myth started was because of a disease that prevented exposure to sunlight. By having them able to walk freely under the sun defeats the entire purpose of a vampire. Stephanie Meyer, go play in traffic.

I have another bone to pick with 16yo "fanpires". They were lining up for 5 hours before the first session started showing. When I found out, I made a list of ten comments I had on that situation:

Get a life (Because vampires are undead? Gettit?)
They're BLOODY stupid
what are they making? A bloodline?
I want to throw garlic at them
They would have been there earlier except they had to avoid the sun
They won't run out of sustenance- necks aren't in short supply
Did they have coffins instead of sleeping bags?
If only the red cross knew of the blood wasted
I would offer insect repellant to keep mosquitos away, but they're into that sort of thing
Price of a ticket: $13.50. Price of the popcorn combo: $14.95. Seeing the looks on their faces when I burn the entire series of books in front of them: Priceless. (If you don't get this look up "Mastercard priceless ad")
You see, so much ammunition for mocking, and I had a few more which didn't make the cut.

I would like to end with how this situation could have ended differently. I was offered over $100 to walk in and yell Cedric Diggory is dead the first time R. Pats (anagram of prats) appeared on screen. I declined, as somebody might yell back "that's right, he's undead."


----------



## YayGollum

I haven't seen or read anything having to do with this current crop of vampire worship, but I wouldn't be surprised if at least a bit of your rant was justified. Of course, I know nothing of that V For Vendetta film, either, but oh well.  You have sufficiently explained why you went to see a film that you figured you wouldn't enjoy, but I am still wondering why you feel the need to annoy this female that you don't get to spend much time with, anyways. 

To make a related rant ---> I hate vampires. So sickeningly as well as senselessly popular. Why? They're some kind of demons, yes? If they aren't possessed by something, they just go crazy, due to becoming undead, thinking that they're some kind of awesome, even though they're undead. Sure, I understand that they're supposed to be some kind of sexually stimulating, but I've never been a fan of such things. They hypnotize, yo! Elimination of free will is terrifying. If any vampire was any kind of sympathetic, I might think about feeling sorry for him, what with the many weaknesses they're supposed to come with.  Yay for a line of seeds forcing them to walk into the sunlight!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Bump*

As of this week, my partner and I have completely opposite work schedules. We will LITERALLY have no time together, other than when we're sleeping and for an hour or so before bed.

F my life.


----------

